# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Mannerheimintien liikenteen nopeuttaminen

## kuukanko

Mannerheimintie on vilkas bussiliikenteen väylä. Ruuhka-aikoina keskustaan päin menevä bussiliikenne ruuhkautuu sillä ja matka Ruskeasuolta Elielinaukiolle kestää jopa puoli tuntia. Linjaoppaassa arvioitu ajoaika busseille tälle välille on 11 min. Kympin ratikan arvioitu ajoaika Ruskeasuolta Lasipalatsille on taas 16 min.

Mielestäni tämä matka-ajan kolminkertaistuminen ruuhkassa on yksi pahimpia joukkoliikenteen ongelmapaikkoja Helsingissä. Miten sitä voisi helpottaa?

Mieleen tulee ainakin seuraavia vaihtoehtoja:
HKL:n virallinen ratkaisu Pasilan metro. Meilahteen tulisi liityntäasema, jolle bussilinjat päättyisivät. Mielestäni tämä ei kuitenkaan ratkaisisi ongelmaa, koska Mannerheimintien pahimmat ruuhkat ovat Meilahdesta pohjoiseen.Paluu runkolinjaan eli bussilinjojen katkaisu ainakin ruuhka-aikaan Ruskeasuolle, josta matka jatkuu ratikalla. Nopeuttaisi matkaa, mutta toisi lisävaihdon. Kympin liikennettä olisi vahvistettava radikaalisti, aiheuttaisi kapasiteettiongelmia Nordenskiöldinkadun ja Erottajan välillä.Mannerheimintien bussilinjojen korvaaminen juna-asemalta tulevalla linjalla. Lähes kaikki Mannerheimintien bussilinjat tulevat alueilta, joilta bussilinja voidaan muuttaa syöttölinjaksi ranta- tai Vantaankosken radalle. Yhteys Mannerheimintien varteen voitaisiin hoitaa linjalla keskusta - Mannerheimintie - Huopalahden asema eli käytännössä jatkamalla kymppi Huopalahteen. Töölöön pääsisi ratikalla myös Pasilasta. Ongelmana olisi vaihtojen selvä lisääntyminen ja todennäköinen matka-ajan pidentyminen.Mannerheimintien bussi- ja ratikkakaistojen yhdistäminen. Yhteisellä kaistalla voitaisiin kieltää muu liikenne kokonaan. Bussit eivät kärsisi muun liikenteen ruuhkista niin pahasti, mutta taas ratikat kärsisivät liikenteen lisääntyessä kaistalla huomattavasti. Keskelle katua jouduttaisiin rakentamaan paljon uusia pysäkkejä. Uudet pysäkit olisi tilanpuutteen takia rakennettava todennäköisesti nykyisten bussipysäkkien kohdalle.Autotunneli Tukholmankadulta Reijolankadulle. Poistaisi Mannerheimintien ylittävän liikennevirran ja poistaisi pahimmat ruuhkat. Maksaisi paljon.Pikaratikka. Mahdollistaisi joukkoliikenneratkaisun, joka olisi myös ruuhkan ulkopuolella yhtä nopea kuin bussit. Moni kysymys tarvitsisi kuitenkin vastauksen:
tarvitsisiko hitaammat ratikat siirtää muille kaduille, jotta ne eivät hidastaisi pikaratikkaamihin pikaratikkaa jatkettaisiin Ruskeasuoltajäisikö muu liikenne liitynnän varaanhinta

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Äänestän vaihtoehtoja 3, 4 ja 6. Eli ensin toteutetaan 3 ja 4, sitten 6. 

Vaihtoehdosta 4 kysyisin, miksi tarvitaan niin monta uutta pysäkkiä? Eikö olisi parempi rakentaa pitkiä pysäkkejä jonne mahtuu pari raitiovaunua ja joku bussikin yhtaikaa, ja vähän karsia pysäkkien määrää, jos osuvat liian lähelle toisiaan?

----------


## kuukanko

Jos nykyisiä pysäkkejä vain jatkettaisiin eikä rakennettaisi uusia, tulisi pysäkeistä niin pitkiä että niiden toimivuus kärsisi pahasti (liikenne ruuhkautuisi pysäkkien kohdalla ja matkustajat joutuisivat kävelemään pitkiä matkoja -> pitkät pysäkkiajat).

----------


## JE

> 1. HKL:n virallinen ratkaisu Pasilan metro. Meilahteen tulisi liityntäasema, jolle bussilinjat päättyisivät. Mielestäni tämä ei kuitenkaan ratkaisisi ongelmaa, koska Mannerheimintien pahimmat ruuhkat ovat Meilahdesta pohjoiseen.


Niin, Tukholmankadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksen huoltiksellehan HKL tahtoisi liityntäaseman alta häädön. Ratkaisu ei yksinkertaisesti toimi, eihän myöskään Sörnäisiin ole katkottu Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien linjoja, vaikka mahdollisuus siihen olisi ollut jo vuonna 1984.




> 2. Paluu runkolinjaan eli bussilinjojen katkaisu ainakin ruuhka-aikaan Ruskeasuolle, josta matka jatkuu ratikalla. Nopeuttaisi matkaa, mutta toisi lisävaihdon. Kympin liikennettä olisi vahvistettava radikaalisti, aiheuttaisi kapasiteettiongelmia Nordenskiöldinkadun ja Erottajan välillä.


Suuremmat vaunut ja eroon ideologiasta, että raitiovaunut ovat liikennevaloissa seisomista varten.




> 4. Mannerheimintien bussi- ja ratikkakaistojen yhdistäminen. Yhteisellä kaistalla voitaisiin kieltää muu liikenne kokonaan. Bussit eivät kärsisi muun liikenteen ruuhkista niin pahasti, mutta taas ratikat kärsisivät liikenteen lisääntyessä kaistalla huomattavasti. Keskelle katua jouduttaisiin rakentamaan paljon uusia pysäkkejä. Uudet pysäkit olisi tilanpuutteen takia rakennettava todennäköisesti nykyisten bussipysäkkien kohdalle.


Ratikkaliikenne, joka olisi nopeutettavissa, puuroutuisi täysin bussein seassa. Tuo vaihtoehto lienee joka autoilijan unelma.




> 6. Pikaratikka. Mahdollistaisi joukkoliikenneratkaisun, joka olisi myös ruuhkan ulkopuolella yhtä nopea kuin bussit. Moni kysymys tarvitsisi kuitenkin vastauksen: 
> - tarvitsisiko hitaammat ratikat siirtää muille kaduille, jotta ne eivät hidastaisi pikaratikkaa 
> - mihin pikaratikkaa jatkettaisiin Ruskeasuolta 
> - jäisikö muu liikenne liitynnän varaan 
> - hinta


Olennaisesti nopeampi kuin bussit. Hitaampien ratikoiden "ongelmaa" on turha todella ajatella, koska vaihtoehtoisia reittejä on aina perustettavissa Topeliuksenkadulle ja Mechelininkadulle. Pikaratikkaa voisi Ruskeasuolta jatkaa yhtä hyvin Vihdintien kuin Hämeenlinnanväylänkin suuntaan, mieluummin toki omalla väylällään kuin moottoritien keskikaistoilla. Huopalahden asema olisi hyvä saada mukaan verkkoon, miksei myös Pohjois-Haaga tai Pitäjänmäki. Liityntää saatettaisiin tarvita hiukan, mutta ongelmana se olisi huomattavasti vähäisempi kuin Töölön-Pasilan metron tapauksessa. Hinnaltaan pikaraitiotie on vain murto-osa vastaavan metron kustannuksista, ja myös nykyistä bussijärjestelmää olennaisesti huokeampi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vaihtoehdoista selvästi realistisin olisi Mannerheimintien raitioliikenteen selvä nopeuttaminen ja raitiolinjojen jatkaminen korvaamaan suoria bussilinjoja. Nimenomaan Mannerheimintiestä kannattaisi kehittää luoteeseen suuntautuvien pikaratikkalinjojen pääkatu.

Mannerheimintiellä itsessään tarvitaan ensisijaisesti:
- Suojatieliikennevalojen poistaminen
- Pysäkkien pidentäminen suuremmille junille.
- Muut raitiotietä suosivat liikennejärjestelyt

Ratkaisu voi tosin edellyttää käytännössä myös osan Mannerheimintietä nykyisin kulkevista busseista ohjaamista Vantaankosken radan syöttölinjoiksi, ennen kaikkea Vantaan osalta. Myös Vantaan poikittaisratikka helpottaisi tätä tilannetta.

----------


## 339-DF

Pelkästään kahdella pienellä asialla Manskun rv-liikenne nopeutuisi huomattavasti. Nimittäin kuljettaharahastuksesta luopumisella (alan itsekin taipua tälle kannalle, vaikka aiemmin olen pitänyt tärkeänä sitä, että vaunusta saa ostaa lipun elävältä ihmiseltä) ja suojatievalojen poistamisella. 

Poistettavia suojatievaloja olisivat ainakin Kansallismuseon pysäkki (2 kpl), Hesperian puisto/pohjoinen, Ooppera/pohjoinen ja Töölön tulli/pysäkkien välillä ja koko risteysvalot Sallinkatu/Mansku.

Rv-kaistojen kapasiteetti ei kestä bussiliikennettä. Mielestäni Myyrmäen suunnan bussit voisi muuttaa liityntälinjoiksi junaan, mutta Helsingin sisällä en ihan lähtisi tälle tielle. Pikemminkin tiukentaisin bussikaistojen (kamera)valvontaa, jotta autot saadaan sieltä pois.

Pidemmän tähtäyksen suunnitelmana ajattelisin Munkkivuoren ratikkaa ja Mannerheimintien radan jatkamista ainakin Huopalahden asemalle ja Pohjois-Haagaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

Hyviä kommentteja, voisin varmaan olla hiljaakin.

Omat näkemykseni, lähinnä käytännön toteuttamisesta.

1. Lopetetaan kuljettajarahastus.

2. Ohjelmoidaan liikennevalot ja poistetaan ne turhat jalankulkuvalot. Valo-ohjauksen periaate on, että vaunut eivät pysähdy kuin pysäkeillä. Jalankulku pääsääntöisesti pysäkkien yhteyteen. Pysäkkien välille Z-kaiteistus, mutta voihan siellä valojakin olla, kun nekin menevät aina punaiselle kun vaunu tulee.

3. Otetaan käyttöön suuremmat vaunut (200-250 hlö) ja 2-vaunuiset junat. Yksi pätevä syy tälle on siinä, että nykyinen vuoroväli on liian tiheä varmasti toimiville valoetuuksille. Sillä jos vuoroväli on samaa luokkaa kuin valojen kierto, ei ole enää pelivaraa, jolla vaunujen vihreä kohdistetaan vaunun kulkuhetkeen. Tuntematta Manskun valokiertoaikoja nyt (minimin määräävät isoimmat risteykset), arvioin, että raitioliikenteen vuoroväli ei saisi olla paljon alle 4 minuuttia. Tosin tällä vuorolla voi ajaa kaksikin junaa, mutta 2 junaa samalla pysäkillä ei ole hyvä ratkaisu.

4. Korjataan Manskun rata poistamalla siitä jyrkät ja siirtymäkaarteettomat mutkat. Suomi ei ole mikään DDR.

4,5. Jatketaan ratoja sekä Munkasta että Ruskeasuolta korvaamaan bussilinjoja. Junaliityntää en pidä hyvänä, sillä Manskua matkustetaan paljon siksi, että tullaan sen varrelle töihin. Tästä syystä ei mennyt läpi kaikkien bussien katkasisu Leppävaaraan.

5. Jaetaan Manskun kuormaa johtamalla osa vuoroista Töölönlahden pohjois- ja itäpuolelle.

6. Rakennetaan Mechelininkadun rata jakamaan Manskun kuormaa Töölössä ja keskustan suuntaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Ollaan lähes kaikki samaa mieltä esitetyistä ratkaisuista. Sitä bussilla ajamista ratikkakiskoja pitkin tyrmättiin. Kysyisin silti, kävisikö se päinsä sellaisessa tilanteessa että bussien vuoroja olisi karsittu tuntuvasti niin että 4 ratikkavuoroa kohden kaistaa käyttäisi 1 bussivuoro, koska pikaratikkaverkkoa ei saisi kerralla valmiiksi koko Pohjois-Helsinkiin?

Toinen asia joka askarruttaa, minne ne kaikki ratikat pistetään kun ne tulevat keskustaan? Postitalon eteläpuoleinen ratikkaverkko keskustassa sekä katuverkko ylipäänsä on mitoitettu lähinnä nykyisiä keskustaratikkavuoroja ja keskustabussivuoroja varten. 




> 5. Jaetaan Manskun kuormaa johtamalla osa vuoroista Töölönlahden pohjois- ja itäpuolelle.
> 
> 6. Rakennetaan Mechelininkadun rata jakamaan Manskun kuormaa Töölössä ja keskustan suuntaan.


Nämä ovat varmaan hyviä ehdotuksia, mutta jos 80% matkustajista haluaa päästä ydinkeskustaan? Toisessa ehdotuksessa oli ehdotettu Elielinaukion käyttöä ratikkaterminaalina. Mahtuuko sinne sellainen määrä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Toinen asia joka askarruttaa, minne ne kaikki ratikat pistetään kun ne tulevat keskustaan? Postitalon eteläpuoleinen ratikkaverkko keskustassa sekä katuverkko ylipäänsä on mitoitettu lähinnä nykyisiä keskustaratikkavuoroja ja keskustabussivuoroja varten. 
> 
> Nämä ovat varmaan hyviä ehdotuksia, mutta jos 80% matkustajista haluaa päästä ydinkeskustaan? Toisessa ehdotuksessa oli ehdotettu Elielinaukion käyttöä ratikkaterminaalina. Mahtuuko sinne sellainen määrä?


Keskustan ratikkaverkon käyttöä voidaan tehostaa käyttämällä suurempia vaunuja ja siten joillakin nykyisillä linjoilla (erit. pitkät runkolinjat, nykyisin suunnitellun verkon 4, 6, 9 ja 10) ja siten alhaisempia vuorotiheyksiä.

Elielinaukion terminaaliin mahtuu ratikoita melkoinen määrä, ainakin kaikkia nykyisiä busseja vastaavat ratikkalinjat. Elielinaukion suurempi etu olisi kuitenkin pikemminkin suunnasta Kaivokatu suuntaan Mannerheimintie kääntyvien raitiolinjojen ohjaaminen ohi Lasipalatsin ylikuormitetun pysäkin.

Mutta: raitiotieverkko ei edellytä sinällään mitään "keskustan terminaalia". Esimerkiksi Karlsruhessa ja Baselissa huomattavasti Helsinkiä kapasiteetiltaan vilkkaampi raitioliikenne kulkee pääosin keskustan läpi. Karlsruhessa Marktplatzilla on kahden kaksiraiteisen raitiotien T - risteys, joka hoitaa pääosan liikenteestä. Baselin Barfüsserplatzilla on tavalliset pariraiteet.

Molempien kaupunkien liikenne perustuu kuitenkin linjojen tasavuoroväliin (Karlsruhessa ilmeisesti 10 min, Baselissa 7,5 min) sekä kapasiteetin säätelyyn junakoolla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toinen asia joka askarruttaa, minne ne kaikki ratikat pistetään kun ne tulevat keskustaan? Postitalon eteläpuoleinen ratikkaverkko keskustassa sekä katuverkko ylipäänsä on mitoitettu lähinnä nykyisiä keskustaratikkavuoroja ja keskustabussivuoroja varten.


Kuten Mikko jo valaisi, ideahan on, että Mannerheimintietä tulee keskustan suuntaan enintään sama määrä vuoroja kuin nyt tai mieluummin vähemmän. 

Huippuaikaan nyt on 40 vuoroa tunnissa, vuoroväli on 1,5 min. Kapasiteetti on 5600 hlö/h. Oletetaan, että ajettaisiin esim. Starsburgin tapaan 250 ja 380 hlö:n vaunuilla (sielläkin on 2,3 m leveys), joita on yhtä paljon molempia, jolloin keskimääräinen vaunukoko on 315. Nykyinen kapasiteetti hoituu silloin 18:lla vuorolla tunnissa, vuorovälillä 3 min. Eli vuorojen määrä puolittuu.

Mitään ongelmaa ei siis synny, vaikka nykyisellä vuoromäärällä tuplattaisiin Mannerheimintien raiteiden kapasiteetti. Lisäksi on huomattava, että 40 nykyisestä vuorosta 16 on linjojen 3 ja 7 vuoroja, joiden kuormaan eivät vaikuta phjoisten esikaupunkien liikenteen järjestelyt.




> Nämä ovat varmaan hyviä ehdotuksia, mutta jos 80% matkustajista haluaa päästä ydinkeskustaan? Toisessa ehdotuksessa oli ehdotettu Elielinaukion käyttöä ratikkaterminaalina. Mahtuuko sinne sellainen määrä?


On selvä, että linjasto sovitetaan kysyntään. Mutta eipä taida olla tällä hetkellä tietoa siitä, paljonko toimivalla Töölönöahden pohjoispuolen yhteydellä olisi käyttöä, kun sellaista yhteyttä ei ole. Bussi 53 ei ole sama asia kuin päästä kotipysäkiltään Hakaniemen, Kallion ja Vallilan suuntaan.

Ratikkaterminaalia ei todellakaan tarvita. Linjat ovat keskustan läpi kulkevia heilureita, kuten nykyäänkin. Jos jokin linja päättyisi esim. Elielinaukiolle, sille riittää pysäkki. Lähtökohtahan on, että ajetaan aikataulun mukaan, eikä ajantasausta tarvita. Kuljettajien tauot ovat reittien ulkopäissä.

Ja arvelenpa, että Elielinaukiota parempi ratkaisu mahdolliselle päättyvälle linjalle on esimerkiksi käyttää paluusilmukkareittiä Kaivokatu - Snellmanninkatu - Aleksanterinkatu.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Pikaratikkalinjan jatkoa Ruskeasuolta pohjoiseen pitäisi käsitellä tarkemmin.

On selvää, että pikaratikkaa ei voida mitenkään jatkaa korvaamaan kaikkia Mannerheimintietä kulkevia bussilinjoja. Tähän on kaksi syytä:
seutulinjat tulevat hyvinkin kaukaa, jopa 30 km päästä Helsingin keskustastamonet bussilinjat ovat jo nyt junien rinnakkaislinjoja. Juna kuljettaa suuret ydinkeskustaan menevät matkustajamäärät ja busseille jää vain rippeet. Yksittäisten bussilinjojen korvaaminen johtaisi siis liian pieniin matkustajamääriinOsa bussilinjoista on siis pakko muuttaa liityntälinjoiksi tai jättää edelleen kulkemaan keskustaan asti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tähän on kaksi syytä:
> seutulinjat tulevat hyvinkin kaukaa, jopa 30 km päästä Helsingin keskustasta


Miten tämä estää ratikkalinjan? Kai pikaratikalla voi ajaa vaikka Hämeenlinnaan. Jos nopeus on 100 km/h eikä pysähdytä välillä missään, niin matka kestää tunnin.   :Laughing:  

Oletan, että ajattelit niin, että 30 km pituinen ratikka on liian hidas. Mutta ei sen tarvitsisi olla, niin kuin jo monessa topikissa on todettu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ollaan lähes kaikki samaa mieltä esitetyistä ratkaisuista. Sitä bussilla ajamista ratikkakiskoja pitkin tyrmättiin. Kysyisin silti, kävisikö se päinsä sellaisessa tilanteessa että bussien vuoroja olisi karsittu tuntuvasti niin että 4 ratikkavuoroa kohden kaistaa käyttäisi 1 bussivuoro, koska pikaratikkaverkkoa ei saisi kerralla valmiiksi koko Pohjois-Helsinkiin?
> 
> Toinen asia joka askarruttaa, minne ne kaikki ratikat pistetään kun ne tulevat keskustaan? Postitalon eteläpuoleinen ratikkaverkko keskustassa sekä katuverkko ylipäänsä on mitoitettu lähinnä nykyisiä keskustaratikkavuoroja ja keskustabussivuoroja varten.


Ratikkakiskojen päälllä kulkeva bussi kuluttaa niitä kiskoja. Mutta ehkä se ei ole kynnyskysymys. Mielestäni yhdistetyssä bussi- ja ratikkakaistassa ei ole mitään vikaa silloin, kun kaistan kapasiteetti riittää ja kumpikaan liikennemuoto ei olemassaolollaan hidastuta toista.

Ennemminkin kysyinsin, että kun Manskulla on yhteensä 3+3 kaistaa., joista nykyisin on varattu joukkoliikenteelle 2+2, niin emme kai halua jatkossa autoille 2+2 ja joukkoliikenteelle 1+1?

Mitä keskustaterminaaliin tulee, niin sen tarve poistuisi kokonaan, jos toteutettaisiin sekä Espoon että Luoteis-Helsingin pikalinjat. Ajettaisiin siis heilureita Manskua ydinkeskustaan ja edelleen (Bulevardia?) Espooseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Oletan, että ajattelit niin, että 30 km pituinen ratikka on liian hidas.


Ajattelin kustannuksia. En usko, että esim. linjan 345 (täysin omaa reittiosuutta Askistosta Rinnekotiin eli n. 15 km, talviarkena 51 lähtöä) korvaaminen ratikalla voi olla mitenkään kannattavaa.

----------


## 339-DF

No ei, myönnetään! Sehän se on liityntäliikenteen etu, että tuollaisissa linjoissa voidaan hyvin säästää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ennemminkin kysyinsin, että kun Manskulla on yhteensä 3+3 kaistaa., joista nykyisin on varattu joukkoliikenteelle 2+2, niin emme kai halua jatkossa autoille 2+2 ja joukkoliikenteelle 1+1?


Jos kysymys on Helsingin pääkatu nro 1, niin 2+2 autoille ei ole liikaa,  edellyttäen että se autoilu pysyy kurissa ja autot eivät sotke liikennettä liikaa keskustan päässä. Mutta jos autoille jätetään vain 1+1 kaista autoille, niin voisihan niitä jalkakäytäviäkin leventää ja istuttaa puita :P

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos kysymys on Helsingin pääkatu nro 1, niin 2+2 autoille ei ole liikaa,  edellyttäen että se autoilu pysyy kurissa ja autot eivät sotke liikennettä liikaa keskustan päässä. Mutta jos autoille jätetään vain 1+1 kaista autoille, niin voisihan niitä jalkakäytäviäkin leventää ja istuttaa puita :P


Mihinkäs niitä autokaistoja lisää tarvitaan nykytilaan verrattuna?

Tulevaisuudessahan Sokoksen ja Lasipalatsin välistä alkaa keskustan kävelyvyöhyke, joten eihän Mannerheimintietä enää edes tarvita henkilöautoille. Niitä ei aja enää muualle kuin Elielin ja Kampin/Forumin parkkihalleihin. Puomien kapasiteetti rajoittaa mukavasti huippuliikenteen ja pysäköintikapasiteetti kokonaisuudessaan koko liikenteen. Mutta mehän tiedämme, ettei se ole murhe, koska keskustaan pääsee helpommin ja mukavammin ratikalla. Kuka sinne enää autolla ajaisi...  :Very Happy:  

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metron eli eritasoisen radan etuna siis on, että siellä voidaan mennä 1,5 min vuoroväliin ilman viiveitä, koska siellä ei ole risteävää liikennettä. Eritasossa voidaan myös ajaa isompia junia, kuten HKL-metron 1200 hlö:n junat. Mutta se maksaa 5-7 -kertaisen radan hinnan, joten sellainen ei kannata, ellei matkustajamäärä ylitä n. 15.000 hlö/h suuntaan. Ja pääkaupunkiseudun rakentamistehokkuunella eli suomeksi kerroskorkeudella noin isoja matkustajavirtoja ei synny.


Siitä lienemme yksimielisiä että Keskustan-Meilahden liikenteen sujuvuutta  pitää tehostaa nykyisestään. Seuraavien teoriassa mahdollisten vaihtoehtojen osalta pyytäisin kommentteja:

Vaihtoehtona ovat:
1) Töölön metro Kamppi-Pasila jolla vain 2-3 asemaa välissä. Raitioliikenne ja bussiliikenne jätetään suurilta osin ennalleen, ehkä joitain seutubusseja karsitaan.
2) Rakennetaan raitiotie uudestaan Anteron esittämällä tavalla, ajetaan 400 matkustajan raitiotiejunilla. Edellyttää kaikkien pysäkkien ja radan uusimista, ja mahdollisesti raitiovaunukaistojen leventämistä. Bussit jäävät ennalleen omille kaistoilleen, mutta vuoroja karsitaan, koska raitiolinjoja pidennetään Haagaan ja Pitäjänmäkeen
3) Kaivetaan tunneli raitiovaunuille Mannerheimintien alle välille Töölön tulli - Erottaja. Pysäkkien määrä karsittaisiin 5-6:een, mutta ne olisivat kuin metroasemia, laiturit niin pitkiä että mahtuu joko 2 lyhyempää junaa tai yksi täysipitkä juna yhtaikaa pysäkille. Rata olisi cut-and-cover -rata lähellä maanpintaa kuten Castrén aikoinaan suunnitteli, ja asemien yhteydessä olisi myös liiketiloja. Töölön tullin jälkeen eri suuntiin haarautuvat radat nousevat maan pinnalle ja jatkavat kuten vaihtoehdossa 2. Optiona olisi myös Pasilaan Nordenskjöldinkadun kohdalla haaraautuva pikaraitiotie.

Oma mielipiteeni on, että vaihtoehto 3 olisi järkevin, ja vaikka vaihtoehto 2 käytännössä toimisi, ei ole varmuutta millaiseksi Helsinki kehittyy 20-30 vuoden sisällä, että riittääkö se. Antero kirjoitti että jotta kannatta mennä maan alle, pitää olla vähintään 15000 matkustajaa/tunti. Helsingin metrossa on kuitenkin 11000 matkustajia/tunti, mutta jokainen täydessä metrossa, raitiovaunussa, junassa tai bussissa joskus matkustanut varmaan osaa arvostaa että Helsingissä normit joukkoliikenteen mukavuuden nostamiseksi eivät ole niin tiukat kuin varsinaisissa monen miljoonan asukkaan jättiläiskaupungeissa. 

Jos vaihtoehto 3:sta myös vetää haaran Pasilaan, nousee matkustajamäärä vielä korkeammaksi kuin nelosella ja kympillä on nyt tai niitä jatkettaisiin. Pasilaanhan on aikomus rakentaa korkeita taloja, eli Helsingin rakentamistehokkuus sillä suunnalla tulee nousemaan, ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Vaihtoehto 3:ssa myös se hyvä puoli että vuorovälejä ei ole pakko pidentää, koska monet matkustajat varmaan arvostavat raitiolinjojen päissä että vuoroja kulkisi tiheämmin kuin 15 minuutin välein.

Mutta lisää kommentteja kaipaisisin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Minun ohjeeni on, että ennen vaihtoehtojen 1-3 arviointia pitää pohtia koko joukkoliikenneverkon rakennetta. Vepsäläinenhän lähtee Iso liityntä -visiossaan juuri siitä, mikä on periaatteessa oikein. Tosin keinot ovat siinä vain väärät. Tuollaisten keinojen luultiin edistävän joukkoliikennettä noin 40 vuotta sitten. Mutta siellä, missä joukkoliikennettä on kehitetty viimeiset 40 vuotta on jo aikoja sitten (viimeistään 1980-luvulla) ymmärretty, ettei luulo ollut tiedon ja saadun kokemuksen mukaista.

Tarkoitan käytännössä sitä, että on aloitettava Mannerheimintien bussiliikenteestä, josta pitää tehdä analyysi siitä, millä keinoin sitä voidaan vähentää eli käytännössä siirtää kiskoille. Tiheimpien vuorovälien linjat tai linjayhdistelmät voitaneen korvata bussilinjojen nykyiset lähtöalueet kattavilla raitiotieradoilla. Näin ehkä 2/3 Mannerheimintien busseista saisi pois.

Sen jälkeen alkaisi olla selvillä, miten monta erillistä raitiotielinjaa Mannerheimintien suunnalla tarvitaan. Tällöin alkaa olla tiedossa myös mielekäs yhden vuoron koko ja siitä tarvittava vuoromäärä. Jos vuoromäärä jää luokkaan 20-25 vuoroa tunnissa, pärjätään yhdellä pariraiteella kuten nykyään. Tässä tarkastelussa on myös arvioitava Mannerheimintien kanssa rinnakkaisten ratojen merkitys, lähinnä ensi hätään Runeberginkatu, mutta myös Tukholmankadun Töölöntoriin yhdistävä Topeliuksenkatu, joka on luonteva radan paikka. Huomataan tässä vaiheessa, että Runeberginkadun raitioliikenne ei tulevaisuudessa päädy Lasipalatsille samaan sumppuun Mannerheimintien liikenteen kanssa.

Jos raitioliikennettä ei voi mielekkäästi jakaa Manskun ja Topeliuksenkadun-Runeberginkadun kesken - eli tarvitaan vielä enemmän lisäkapasiteettia, niin yksi vaihtoehto on Rainerin 3-vaihtoehdon tapainen ratkaisu. Mutta siinä näen Mannerheimintiellä edelleen pintaradan. Sillä vaikka kadun pinnan alla tarjotaan hieman nopeampi palvelu vähempien asemien ansiosta, Töölön sisäistä jakelua (nyt 11 ratikkapysäkkiparia välillä Lasipalatsi - Töölöntulli) ei voi unohtaa. Eli miinus 1 -tasoon tehty ratikkarata ei korvaa pintaliikennettä sen enempää kuin syvemmälle tehty metrokaan. Mitä ajatus voisi olla käytännössä näkyy tässä kuvassa, jonka olen tehnyt jo helmikuussa 1994.

Vielä on syytä pohtia Mannerheimintien ja Runebergikadun rooleja Töölössä. Oopperan ja Lasipalatsin välillä Mannerheimintie on Töölön ohitustie ja Runeberginkatu Töölön pääkatu, jonne on kaikkialta parhaat yhteydet. Vuorojen jako näiden kesken tulee ajatella tältä pohjalta. Nytkin tällä välillä on Manskulla vain 2 pysäkkiä. Ja täysin etuuksin ratikan matka-aika noin 3 minuuttia. Sitä ei mikään syvämetro päihitä, kun pelkästään tasonvaihtoihin kuluu vähintään 3 minuuttia. Välittömästi kadun alla olevalta pysäkiltä pääsee kadulle huomattavasti nopeammin.

Miinus 1 -tason ratkaisu ei kuitenkaan välttämättä ole yhtään halvempi kuin syvämetro. Keskustatunnelin budjetti antaa viitteitä siitä. Sehän on pintatunneli betonikannen alla ja maksaa silti puoli miljardia. Pintatunneliratkaisu on toki siinä parempi joukkoliikenteelle, että sen palvelutaso on ratkaisevasti syvätunnelia parempi.

Omat arvioni - siis ilman edellä esitettyjä selvityksiä - Rainerin vaihtoehdoista on:

1 (syvämetro): En ymmärrä mitään perusteluita, jos pannaan vastakkain pintaliikenne 100 % etuuksin ja parin aseman syvämetro.

2 (raitioliikenteen kehittäminen): Tämä on minusta tehtävä joka tapauksessa. Joten kannattaa aloittaa tällä ja seurata käyttäjämääriä. Jos pintaliikenteen kapasiteetti loppuu, sitten on harkittava lisäkapasiteettia pinnan alta. Syvältä tai läheltä pintaa.

3 (raitiotie kadun pinnan alla): Tämä on Stadtbahnin periaate, jota parempana vaihtoehtona pidetään pintarataa 100 % etuuksilla. Parempi kuitenkin kuin 1, koska kalusto kulkee myös pinnalla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkoitan käytännössä sitä, että on aloitettava Mannerheimintien bussiliikenteestä, josta pitää tehdä analyysi siitä, millä keinoin sitä voidaan vähentää eli käytännössä siirtää kiskoille. Tiheimpien vuorovälien linjat tai linjayhdistelmät voitaneen korvata bussilinjojen nykyiset lähtöalueet kattavilla raitiotieradoilla. Näin ehkä 2/3 Mannerheimintien busseista saisi pois.


Käytännössä tarvitaan aika radikaaleja ratkaisuja jos 2/3 Manskun bussiliikenteestä halutaan pois. (Tarkoittanet YTV:n sisäistä liikennetä vain, ei kauko-tai keskipitkän matkan liikennettä) Varsinainen raitioliikenteen ongelma on se, että ratikka on tällä reitillä nykymuodossaan hitaampi kuin bussi. Kauempaa tulevien bussimatkustajien kesken nousee älämölö jos raitiotievaihtoehdoto ei saa nopeushyötyä aikaiseksi.




> Sen jälkeen alkaisi olla selvillä, miten monta erillistä raitiotielinjaa Mannerheimintien suunnalla tarvitaan. Tällöin alkaa olla tiedossa myös mielekäs yhden vuoron koko ja siitä tarvittava vuoromäärä. Jos vuoromäärä jää luokkaan 20-25 vuoroa tunnissa, pärjätään yhdellä pariraiteella kuten nykyään. Tässä tarkastelussa on myös arvioitava Mannerheimintien kanssa rinnakkaisten ratojen merkitys, lähinnä ensi hätään Runeberginkatu, mutta myös Tukholmankadun Töölöntoriin yhdistävä Topeliuksenkatu, joka on luonteva radan paikka. Huomataan tässä vaiheessa, että Runeberginkadun raitioliikenne ei tulevaisuudessa päädy Lasipalatsille samaan sumppuun Mannerheimintien liikenteen kanssa.


Omassa ehdotuksessani otin huomioon että Runeberginkatua liikennöisi osa linjoista, lähinnä sellaiset jotka menevät Manskun kanssa ristiin Oopperan kohdalla. Topeliuksenkadun muuttamista raititiekaduksi en oikein usko tapahtuvan noin vain. Korkeuserot ovat aika jyrkät, katu on niin kapea että omaa kaistaa ratikoille on vaikea järjestää jne. 




> Vielä on syytä pohtia Mannerheimintien ja Runebergikadun rooleja Töölössä. Oopperan ja Lasipalatsin välillä Mannerheimintie on Töölön ohitustie ja Runeberginkatu Töölön pääkatu, jonne on kaikkialta parhaat yhteydet. Vuorojen jako näiden kesken tulee ajatella tältä pohjalta. Nytkin tällä välillä on Manskulla vain 2 pysäkkiä. Ja täysin etuuksin ratikan matka-aika noin 3 minuuttia. Sitä ei mikään syvämetro päihitä, kun pelkästään tasonvaihtoihin kuluu vähintään 3 minuuttia. Välittömästi kadun alla olevalta pysäkiltä pääsee kadulle huomattavasti nopeammin.


Omassa hahmotelmassani Ooppera on vaihtoasema etelä-pohjois- sekä länsi-itä linjojen välissä. Etelä-pohjois (Mansku) olisi maan alla ja länsi-itä katutasossa. Hyöty siitä maanalaisuudesta on mm se, että jos 2 vaunua ristikkäisistä suunnista tulee pysäkille yhtaikaa, ei tarvitse jommankumman vaunun odottaa liikennevaloissa kun raiteet ovat eri tasossa. Tunneliolosuhteissa raitiovaunujen nopeus voidaan nostaa 70-80 km/h:ksi, kun se katutasolla on vain 50 km/h. Koko matka keskusta-Töölön tulli menisi sellaisella alle 5 minuutissa. On muistettava myös, että esim Stadionilla järjestettävien massatapahtumien tai valtiovierailusaattueiden ajaksi tai liikennevalojen ohjauskeskuksen häiriöiden sattuessa raitiovaunujen liikennevaloetuudet todennäköisesti kytkeytyisivät pois päältä, ja maanpäällinen pikaraitiotie muuttuu silloin etanakyydiksi, mutta tunnelisa kulkeva porhaltaisi kuin ei mitään olisi, eli olosuhteiden muuttuessa, pystyisi kuitenkin takaamaan suht nopean perillepääsyn. 

Siitä voi keskustella onko välin Eduskuntatalo-Erottaja välttämättä oltava tunnelissa. Jos ajatellaan että autoliikenne hajaantuu Eduskuntatalon/postitalon kohdalla eri suuntiin, osa maanalaisiin pysäköintilaitoksiin, osa keskustatunneliin, ja vain osa jatkaa maan päällä ydinkeskustaan, voi mun puolesta ydinkeskustan raitioliikenne ihan hyvin kulkea maan päällä.




> Miinus 1 -tason ratkaisu ei kuitenkaan välttämättä ole yhtään halvempi kuin syvämetro. Keskustatunnelin budjetti antaa viitteitä siitä. Sehän on pintatunneli betonikannen alla ja maksaa silti puoli miljardia. Pintatunneliratkaisu on toki siinä parempi joukkoliikenteelle, että sen palvelutaso on ratkaisevasti syvätunnelia parempi.


Sillä paremmalla palvelutasolla minäkin motivoin. ja sillä että raitiotieverkkoa voi laajentaa pohjoisessa useaan suuntaan suht edullisesti verrattuna syvämetroon. Jos ajattelee että aika moni muu kaupunki Euroopassa on rakentanut vastaavia raitiotietunneleita vilkkaiden päkatujen alle, niin tuskien sen takia Stadi konkkaan mene.  Riisutuimmassa tapauksessa tunnelia tarvitsisi rakentaa vain n 2 km Eduskuntatalon ja Töölön tullin välille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Omassa hahmotelmassani Ooppera on vaihtoasema etelä-pohjois- sekä länsi-itä linjojen välissä. Etelä-pohjois (Mansku) olisi maan alla ja länsi-itä katutasossa. Hyöty siitä maanalaisuudesta on mm se, että jos 2 vaunua ristikkäisistä suunnista tulee pysäkille yhtaikaa, ei tarvitse jommankumman vaunun odottaa liikennevaloissa kun raiteet ovat eri tasossa. Tunneliolosuhteissa raitiovaunujen nopeus voidaan nostaa 70-80 km/h:ksi, kun se katutasolla on vain 50 km/h. Koko matka keskusta-Töölön tulli menisi sellaisella alle 5 minuutissa. On muistettava myös, että esim Stadionilla järjestettävien massatapahtumien tai valtiovierailusaattueiden ajaksi tai liikennevalojen ohjauskeskuksen häiriöiden sattuessa raitiovaunujen liikennevaloetuudet todennäköisesti kytkeytyisivät pois päältä, ja maanpäällinen pikaraitiotie muuttuu silloin etanakyydiksi, mutta tunnelisa kulkeva porhaltaisi kuin ei mitään olisi, eli olosuhteiden muuttuessa, pystyisi kuitenkin takaamaan suht nopean perillepääsyn. 
> 
> Siitä voi keskustella onko välin Eduskuntatalo-Erottaja välttämättä oltava tunnelissa. Jos ajatellaan että autoliikenne hajaantuu Eduskuntatalon/postitalon kohdalla eri suuntiin, osa maanalaisiin pysäköintilaitoksiin, osa keskustatunneliin, ja vain osa jatkaa maan päällä ydinkeskustaan, voi mun puolesta ydinkeskustan raitioliikenne ihan hyvin kulkea maan päällä.


Mitenkä maistuisi tällaisen halpisversio: siirretään rata Mannerheimintien itälaidalle Postitalon ja Oopperan välillä. Koska itäpuolella on vain Töölönlahti ja puisto ja jokunen talo, konfliktit autoliikenteen kanssa ovat lähes olemattomat. Vain muutama risteys, joissa ei autoille tarvitse antaa vihreää kuin hetkellisesti. Kun tämä eristetään jalankulkijoista vaikkapa pensasaidalla, jota on vahvistettu verkkoaidalla, saadaan erillisrata, jota sopii ajella 70 km/h. Ja lopuksi Oopperan kohdalla pelkkä risteyksen alitus tunnelissa.

Fantasiana vielä saman järjestelyn jatkaminen Erottajalle asti, itäinen ajotie raitiovaunuille ja autoliikenteelle läntinen, jolloin autoille jää vain kaksi kaistaa. Ja Heikinpuistikon palautus keskelle. Samalla päästäisiin eroon Kolmen sepän patsaan sumpusta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitenkä maistuisi tällaisen halpisversio: siirretään rata Mannerheimintien itälaidalle Postitalon ja Oopperan välillä. Koska itäpuolella on vain Töölönlahti ja puisto ja jokunen talo, konfliktit autoliikenteen kanssa ovat lähes olemattomat. Vain muutama risteys, joissa ei autoille tarvitse antaa vihreää kuin hetkellisesti. Kun tämä eristetään jalankulkijoista vaikkapa pensasaidalla, jota on vahvistettu verkkoaidalla, saadaan erillisrata, jota sopii ajella 70 km/h. Ja lopuksi Oopperan kohdalla pelkkä risteyksen alitus tunnelissa.


Voisi toimia, mutta esteenä taitaa olla "puisto ja jokunen talo". Mene ehdottamaan Töölö-seuralle niin nousee karvat pystyyn.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Käytännössä tarvitaan aika radikaaleja ratkaisuja jos 2/3 Manskun bussiliikenteestä halutaan pois. (Tarkoittanet YTV:n sisäistä liikennetä vain, ei kauko-tai keskipitkän matkan liikennettä)


En ole tehnyt sitä analyysiä, josta kirjoitin. Kaukoliikenteen busseja ei tietenkään voi poistaa, mutta nehän eivät ole jakamassa paikallisliikenteen kakkua. Eihän niissä kelpaa edes HKL/YTV-liputkaan.




> Varsinainen raitioliikenteen ongelma on se, että ratikka on tällä reitillä nykymuodossaan hitaampi kuin bussi.


Bussin ja ratikan nopeusero syntyy ainoastaan pysäkkien määrästä. Lähtökohtahan on, että joukkoliikenteellä on 100 % etuudet. Jos ei ole, ei puhuta bussien ja ratikoiden nopeuserosta, vaan liikenteen järjestelyjen vaikutuksesta. Kun liikennejärjestelyjen lähtökohtana on autoilun sujuvuus, sekä bussien että ratikoiden nopeus on lähinnä sattuman kauppaa. Ja pysäkkien määrä hidastaa kumpiakin progressiivisesti. Koska mitä enemmän pysäkkejä, sen useammin bussi ja ratikka tippuvat autoilulle suunnitellusta liikennevirrasta ja ne odottavat "seuraavia vihreitä".




> Kauempaa tulevien bussimatkustajien kesken nousee älämölö jos raitiotievaihtoehdoto ei saa nopeushyötyä aikaiseksi.


Tähän sisältyy nyt ajatusvirhe siitä, että kaikki ovat matkalla päätepysäkille. Ensinnäkään näin ei ole ja toiseksi keskustaan päättyvistä bussilinjoista tulee joka tapauksessa päästä eroon. Linjan kulku kaupungin läpi on paras matka-aikojen lyhentäjä.

Tästä voi ottaa esimerkkinä vaikka metromme Kaisaniemen aseman. "Ylimääräinen" pysähdys Kaisaniemessä lyhentää tuhansia päivittäisiä joukkoliikennematkoja. Aiheutuva viivytys Kaisaniemestä länteen suuntautuviin matkoihin on yksi minuutti, mutta Kaisaniemen aseman käyttäjien matka-aikasäästö on 4-6 minuuttia/matka.

Jos ajatus siitä, että Mannerheimintien suunnasta pitäisi päästä mahdollisimman nopeasti keskustan päätepysäkille olisi tosi, silloinhan kaikki Mannerheimintien bussipysäkit tulisi poistaa. Toisin sanoen "Töölönmetorefekti" saataisiin aikaiseksi poistamalla yhtä lukuun ottamatta (Stadion) bussipysäkit Töölöntullin ja Asema-aukion väliltä ja virittämällä busseille 100 % valoetuus - joka varmaan miellyttäisi autopuoluettakin. Eikä maksaisi 300 miljoonaa.




> Tunneliolosuhteissa raitiovaunujen nopeus voidaan nostaa 70-80 km/h:ksi, kun se katutasolla on vain 50 km/h.


Nopeuden nosto on tarpeeton. Suurilla huippunopeuksilla ei ole merkitystä, koska pysäkkivälien pituudet rajoittavat tarvittavan huippunpeuden joka tapauksessa (ks. uuden kirjani kuva sivulla 81). Keskustaolosuhteissa eli jatkuvassa kaupunkirakenteessa optimaalinen pysäkkiväli on noin 450 m. Kun huippunopeus on 50 km/h, linjanopeudeksi tulee 24 km/h. Huippunopeudella 70 km/h linjanopeus nousee 25 km/h:iin. Tämän tähden ei kannata rakentaa eritasoratkaisuja.




> Koko matka keskusta-Töölön tulli menisi sellaisella alle 5 minuutissa.


Kuten edeltä ymmärtää, 1 km/h linjanopeusero 2 km:n matkalla on merkityksetön. Ero on 12 sekuntia. Linjanopeudella 24 km/h (huippu 50 km/h) tuo 2 km:n matka kestää tasan 5 minuuttia.




> On muistettava myös, että esim Stadionilla järjestettävien massatapahtumien tai valtiovierailusaattueiden ajaksi tai liikennevalojen ohjauskeskuksen häiriöiden sattuessa raitiovaunujen liikennevaloetuudet todennäköisesti kytkeytyisivät pois päältä...


Massatapahtumissa raitiotie on erinomaisin ratkaisu, koska ylimääräisiä vaunuja voidaan syöttää lähipysäkille. Maanalaisessa liikenteessä ylimääräisten junien syöttö ei ole mahdollista, jos rataa joka tapauksessa ajetaan minimivuorovälillä.

Satuin jonottamaan 20 minuuttia Oopperan vierellä Chilen presidentin vieraillessa täällä. Ratikat kulkivat koko ajan, muu liikenne eli bussit ja henkilöautot eivät. Tämä on aika ymmärrettävää, sillä eivät ratikat estä valtiovierassaattueen kulkua, joten ei niitä tarvitse pysäyttää.

Liikennevalo-ohjauksen häiriöt ovat aika teoreettinen ongelma. Mutta siihenkin on yksinkertainen ratkaisu: Jos valot eivät toimi, raitiovaunuilla on etuajo-oikeus eli kumipyöräliikenteellä väistämisvelvollisuus. Sehän on laissa jo nyt. Toki kaikki liikenne on hieman sekaisin, jos kumipyöriä ei ohjata valoilla. Mutta enemmän ne ovat sekaisin keskenään. Enkä ole kuullut mistään, että valoetuuksista olisi luovuttu siksi, että valot voivat mennä epäkuntoon. Taitaa tämäkin kelvata näiksi Suomen erikoisolosuhteiksi...  :Wink:  Toivottavasti joku valopää autopuolueesta ei satu tätä lukemaan, ja kohta tämä on julkisena argumenttina joukkoliikenteen valoetuuksia vastaan.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitenkä maistuisi tällaisen halpisversio: siirretään rata Mannerheimintien itälaidalle Postitalon ja Oopperan välillä. ...
> Fantasiana vielä saman järjestelyn jatkaminen Erottajalle asti, itäinen ajotie raitiovaunuille ja autoliikenteelle läntinen...


Näin on tehtykin. Muistan oitis Strasbourgin monessakin paikassa ja Kölnin Heumarktin pysäkin. Heumarktin kohdalla 4-kaistaisesta kadusta puolet on otettu pensasaidalla autokaistoista eristetylle raitiotieradalle.

Näissä ratkaisuissa ei ole kyse muusta kuin politiikasta: Annetaanko katutilaa joukkoliikenteelle vai onko henkilöautoilu aina ensisijainen katutilan käyttäjä. Meillä autopuolue on vahvoilla ja autojen valtaaman katutilan palauttaminen alkuperäiseen käyttöönsä on äärimmäisen vaikeata.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Bussin ja ratikan nopeusero syntyy ainoastaan pysäkkien määrästä.


Nythän on niin, että bussit eivät pysähdy kaikilla edes oman linjan pysäkeilllä mutta raitiovaunut pysähtyvät. Siitä se nopeusero johtuu. Bussit eivät tarvitse mitään liikennevaloetuja, ja silti ne ovat nopeampia. 




> Jos ajatus siitä, että Mannerheimintien suunnasta pitäisi päästä mahdollisimman nopeasti keskustan päätepysäkille olisi tosi, silloinhan kaikki Mannerheimintien bussipysäkit tulisi poistaa. Toisin sanoen "Töölönmetorefekti" saataisiin aikaiseksi poistamalla yhtä lukuun ottamatta (Stadion) bussipysäkit Töölöntullin ja Asema-aukion väliltä ja virittämällä busseille 100 % valoetuus - joka varmaan miellyttäisi autopuoluettakin. Eikä maksaisi 300 miljoonaa.


Ymmärrän että se vitsiksi tarkoitettu ehotus. Mutta edelleen, ilman näitäkään toimenpiteitä bussit ovat raitiovaunuja nopeampia koska niiden ei tarvitse pysähtyä kuin vain silloin jos joku on jäämässä kyydistä pois, ja keskimäärin ne pysähtyvät matkallaan pohjoisesta telään vain parilla pysäkillä. Harvemminhan kukaan kulkee seutubussilla keskustan sisäisiä matkoja esim Oopperasta Elielinaukiolle. 

Syy tähän ilmiöön on selvästi kaupunki- ja esikaupunkilinjaston päällekkäisyys, mutta millä selität esikaupungeista nopeasti bussilla kulkeneelle, että nyt sun pitää alkaa kulkea sellaisella vehkeellä joka pysähtyy joka pysäkillä? Ilmiö toistuu kaikissa raideliikennehankkeissa joilla korvataan bussiliikennettä, niin länsimetrossa, niin se oli itämetrossa, mutta haitta on kuitenkin vähäisempi kuin raskasraiteiden liityntäliikenteen haitat, mutta monet kokevat sen psykologisesti matkaa olennaisesti hidastavana tekijänä. Tähän mielestäni purisi sellainen lääke jossa hitaamman matkanteon kompensoi se että pystyy takaamaan 100%:sesti täsmällisen kyydin, ja siksi maanalainen ratkaisu ruuhkaisimman osuuden ohittamiseksi vaikuttaa luontevimmalta. 




> Nopeuden nosto on tarpeeton. Suurilla huippunopeuksilla ei ole merkitystä, koska pysäkkivälien pituudet rajoittavat tarvittavan huippunpeuden joka tapauksessa (ks. uuden kirjani kuva sivulla 81). Keskustaolosuhteissa eli jatkuvassa kaupunkirakenteessa optimaalinen pysäkkiväli on noin 450 m. Kun huippunopeus on 50 km/h, linjanopeudeksi tulee 24 km/h. Huippunopeudella 70 km/h linjanopeus nousee 25 km/h:iin. Tämän tähden ei kannata rakentaa eritasoratkaisuja.


Minun ehdotuksessani olisi asemat vain niissä kohteissa missä niitä on tarpeesen, eli: Lasipalatsi, Kansallismuseo, Ooppera, Nordensköldinkatu, Töölön tulli. Pituus hiukan yli 2 km ja keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli yli 500 m. Pituudeltaan hieman lyhyempi mutta asemamäärältään sama kuin metro välillä Kamppi-Sörnäinen. Metron vauhti nousee 60-70 km/h paikkeille että pysyy 5 minuutin ajoajassa. Eroa maanpäälliseen ratikkaan on pakko olla enemmän kuin 12 sek. Lähempänä minuutti veikkaisisin.




> Massatapahtumissa raitiotie on erinomaisin ratkaisu, koska ylimääräisiä vaunuja voidaan syöttää lähipysäkille. Maanalaisessa liikenteessä ylimääräisten junien syöttö ei ole mahdollista, jos rataa joka tapauksessa ajetaan minimivuorovälillä.


Stadikan/Oopperan maanalaiselle pysäkille voi rakentaa lisäraiteen ylimääräisiä vuoroja varten. 




> Satuin jonottamaan 20 minuuttia Oopperan vierellä Chilen presidentin vieraillessa täällä. Ratikat kulkivat koko ajan, muu liikenne eli bussit ja henkilöautot eivät. Tämä on aika ymmärrettävää, sillä eivät ratikat estä valtiovierassaattueen kulkua, joten ei niitä tarvitse pysäyttää.


Jonotitko autossa vai jalkamiehenä pääsyä Manskun yli? Jos jalkamieheneä, niin eihän silloin kukaan päässyt Oopperan kohdalla ratikan kyytiin, eikä kukaan ratikasta ulos. Niitä massatapahtumia on kaikenlaisia, pahimmat ovat maratonit ja vastaavat jotka katkaisevat pitkäksi aikaa koko Manskun kaikelta liikenteeltä. Ne ovat jokakesäinen riesa jotka on hyväksyttävä koska se on matkailulle ja elinkeinoelämälle ehdoton must. Jos edes jollain vehkeellä pystyy ohittamaan nämä häiriöt kun ne osuu kohdalleen niin olisin kiitollinen.




> Liikennevalo-ohjauksen häiriöt ovat aika teoreettinen ongelma. Mutta siihenkin on yksinkertainen ratkaisu: Jos valot eivät toimi, raitiovaunuilla on etuajo-oikeus eli kumipyöräliikenteellä väistämisvelvollisuus. Sehän on laissa jo nyt. Toki kaikki liikenne on hieman sekaisin, jos kumipyöriä ei ohjata valoilla. Mutta enemmän ne ovat sekaisin keskenään. Enkä ole kuullut mistään, että valoetuuksista olisi luovuttu siksi, että valot voivat mennä epäkuntoon. Taitaa tämäkin kelvata näiksi Suomen erikoisolosuhteiksi...  Toivottavasti joku valopää autopuolueesta ei satu tätä lukemaan, ja kohta tämä on julkisena argumenttina joukkoliikenteen valoetuuksia vastaan.


Kuvittelisin että autopuolueen valopäiden ei tarvitse edes lukea näitä, vaan he ovat päättäneet jo kauan sitten että se on niin.

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Voisi toimia, mutta esteenä taitaa olla "puisto ja jokunen talo". Mene ehdottamaan Töölö-seuralle niin nousee karvat pystyyn.


Kun ensin ehdotetaan jotain Smith-Polvista, niin tämän jälkeen voidaan neuvotella maltillisempi ratkaisu ja se, mitä alun perin on suunniteltukin rakennettavaksi, saadaan rakennettua kun vähän pelotellaan, että miten muuten olisi voinut käydä. Sitten poliitikot voivat esiintyä sankareina, kun estävät pahan virkamiesmafian suunnitelmat.

----------


## late-

> Nythän on niin, että bussit eivät pysähdy kaikilla edes oman linjan pysäkeilllä mutta raitiovaunut pysähtyvät. Siitä se nopeusero johtuu. Bussit eivät tarvitse mitään liikennevaloetuja, ja silti ne ovat nopeampia.


Ruuhkassa ratikat ovat ruuhkasuuntaan Mannerheimintiellä useinkin busseja nopeampia. Eritoten Töölön tullin kohdalta kymppi pääsee busseja sujuvammin läpi.

Ei myöskään ole aivan totta, etteivät bussit tarvitse valoetuuksia. Koska meidän valoetuutemme pääasiassa aientavat ja pidentävät koko ajosuunnan valovaihetta bussit pääsevät nyt ruuhkassa käytännössä etenemään usein ratikoiden kanssa samoilla etuuksilla. Jos etuus vaikuttaisi vai ratikoiden valoihin, näin ei olisi. Ruuhkan ulkopuolellakin raitiovaununkuljettajat ovat kertoneet, että pysäkin ohittavat bussit pääsevät usein esimerkiksi Mäkelänkadulla seuraavista valoista vasta ratikan tilaamalla etuudella.

Käytännössä tietysti aiennukset ja pidennykset kannattaa ulottaa kaikkiin kaistoihin. Ylimääräisiä vaiheita ei välttämättä kannata koska autoille ei ole mielekästä tarjota hyvin lyhyttä vaihetta, jonka aikana jonon ensimmäinen ajoneuvo pääsee liikkeelle. Ratikoille tällainen usein riittää, mutta käytännön syistä ylimääräinen vaihe ei ole meillä kovin yleinen etuus. Jos ratikoiden etuuksia vahvistettaisiin paljon ja vuorovälejä harvennettaisiin jonkin verran, ylimääräinen vaihe voisi olla yleisempi ratkaisu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Syy tähän ilmiöön on selvästi kaupunki- ja esikaupunkilinjaston päällekkäisyys, mutta millä selität esikaupungeista nopeasti bussilla kulkeneelle, että nyt sun pitää alkaa kulkea sellaisella vehkeellä joka pysähtyy joka pysäkillä?


Yritin Kaisaniemen esimerkillä valottaa matkustajien käyttäytymistä ja tarpeita. Se pysäkki, jolla jäädään pois ei riipu lähtöpaikasta vaan määränpäästä. Siksi ei ole niin, että esikaupunkibusseilla matkustavat matkustajat eivät tarvitse muita kuin päätepysäkin ja vain keskustalinjojen käyttäjät tarvitsevat muitakin pysäkkejä. Kaukoliikenne on erikseen, eivätkä kaikki Mannerheimintien bussipysäkit olekaan pikavuoropysäkkejä.




> Minun ehdotuksessani olisi asemat vain niissä kohteissa missä niitä on tarpeesen, eli: Lasipalatsi, Kansallismuseo, Ooppera, Nordensköldinkatu, Töölön tulli.


Millä perusteella? Tällä hetkellä ratioliikenteen pysäkit ovat Lasipalatsi, Kansallismuseo, Hesperianpuisto, Ooppera, Humalistonkatu, Nordenkjöldinkatu, Reijolankatu ja Töölön tulli. Pysäkkivälit ovat varsin tasaiset eli palvelevat hyvin pois lukien Nordenskjöldinkatu, joka on kuin ylimääräinen ja turha välipysäkki.




> Pituus hiukan yli 2 km ja keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli yli 500 m.


500 m ei poikkea merkittävästi 450 m pysäkkivälistä, joten 50 km/h suuremmasta nopeudesta ei edelleenkään ole mitään hyötyä. Mielikuvat metrojunista raitiovaunuja nopeampina perustuvat menneisyyteen, jolloin asia todella olikin niin. Nykyään mitään eroja ei ole, vaan niin raitiovaunut kuin metrojunatkin kiihtyvät ja jarruttavat yhtä nopeasti. Rajoittava tekijä on seisoen matkustavien ihmisten pysyminen pystyssä, ja kiihtyvyys ja hidastuvuus on rajoitettu vaunujen/junien tehonsäätölaitteilla. Moottoritehot riittäisivät matkustajien kumoamiseen liikkeellelähdössä. Radan sijainti maan alla ei kiihtyvyyteen auta.




> Stadikan/Oopperan maanalaiselle pysäkille voi rakentaa lisäraiteen ylimääräisiä vuoroja varten.


Ongelma ei ole sivuraide varajunalle vaan se, ettei aikataulun mukaisten vuorojen väliin voi laittaa lisää junia. Oletan tietenkin, että tunneli on tehty tarpeeseen ja siellä ajetaan niin lyhyttä vuorovälia kuin mahdollista. Jos Töölön metroa ajetaan harvemmin, sitä ei pidä tehdäkään.

Toisekseen yksi ylimääräinen juna (1200 hlö) ei paljoa auta, kun on kyse ehkä 10.000-15.000 matkustajan kuljettamisesta. Eikä maan alle voi perustaa monen junan varikkoa lätkämatseja varten.

Olen itse käyttänyt Düsseldorfin messujen yhteydessä olevaa ratikkapalvelua. Sisäänkäynnin luona on siellä usean sivuraiteen kääntösilmukka, jonne ajetaan 2-vaunuisia junia odottamaan. Junia lähtee sitä mukaa kun niitä saadaan täyteen, ne vievät kuormansa keskustaan ja palaavat hakemaan seuraavaa kuormaa. Kiertoaika taisi olla puolen tunnin luokkaa ja junia saatiin lähtemään noin minuutin välein. Ei tuota touhua millään tehokkaammin olisi järjestänyt.




> Jonotitko autossa vai jalkamiehenä pääsyä Manskun yli?


Autossa, enhän muuten olisi jonottamaan joutunutkaan. Ihmiset ja ratikat kulkivat, muu ei. En ole raskinut ostaa seutuaikaa, ja minua kismittää maksaa täysi kertalippuhinta satunnaisesta matkasta Otaniemeen, vaikka on voimassa oleva Helsingin lippu. Siksi on sorruttava autoiluun ja alistuttava sen ongelmiin.

En pidä massatapahtumia kuten maratoneja todellisena ongelmana, joiden vuoksi pitäisi käyttää satoja miljoonia maanalaiseen ja kiusata kymmeniä tuhansia matkustajia joka päivä huonolla palvelutasolla. Kansanjuhlat järjestetään muina aikoina kuin vilkkaimpaan työmatka-aikaan. Niistä tiedotetaan, ja shoppailureissunsa voi hoitaa muulloinkin kuin juuri silloin kun kaupungissa tapahtuu jotain. Ja tapahtumia vartenhan kaupunki on olemassa!

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kun ensin ehdotetaan jotain Smith-Polvista, niin tämän jälkeen voidaan neuvotella maltillisempi ratkaisu ja se, mitä alun perin on suunniteltukin rakennettavaksi, saadaan rakennettua kun vähän pelotellaan, että miten muuten olisi voinut käydä. Sitten poliitikot voivat esiintyä sankareina, kun estävät pahan virkamiesmafian suunnitelmat.


Ajattelin kyllä, että ratikkarata sopisi ihan nykyiselle katualueelle, jolloin ei tarvitsisi viedä neliötäkään puistosta eikä purkaa yhtään taloa. Lisäkaistoja Mannerheimintielle tuskin tarvitaan, koska keskustaan ei nykyistä enempää autoja mahdu, joten sisäänmenoväylillekään ei tarvita uutta kapasiteettia. Tosin ehkä autoillekin saataisiin ylinmääräinen kaista jos hyvin käy, sillä tuskin toista jalkakäytävää tarvitaan, kun puisto kävelyteineen on aivan vieressä. Siitä saataisiin sitten tilaa ryhmityskaistoille. Sellaisista voisi olla apua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Millä perusteella? Tällä hetkellä ratioliikenteen pysäkit ovat Lasipalatsi, Kansallismuseo, Hesperianpuisto, Ooppera, Humalistonkatu, Nordenkjöldinkatu, Reijolankatu ja Töölön tulli. Pysäkkivälit ovat varsin tasaiset eli palvelevat hyvin pois lukien Nordenskjöldinkatu, joka on kuin ylimääräinen ja turha välipysäkki.


Jos haluua pikaraitiotien joka ajaa Töölön tTulliin 5 minuutissa, oli se sitten maan alla tai päällä, on puolet em pysäkeistä karsittava. Oma ehdotukseni  perustui siihen missä on suurta yleisöä kiinostavia kohteita tai ovat luontevia vaihto- tai haarautumispysäkkejä. Töölön sisäisen liikenteen hoitakoot Runeberginkatua ja Topeliuksenkatua kulkevat ratikka ja bussilinjat.




> Nykyään mitään eroja ei ole, vaan niin raitiovaunut kuin metrojunatkin kiihtyvät ja jarruttavat yhtä nopeasti. Rajoittava tekijä on seisoen matkustavien ihmisten pysyminen pystyssä, ja kiihtyvyys ja hidastuvuus on rajoitettu vaunujen/junien tehonsäätölaitteilla. Moottoritehot riittäisivät matkustajien kumoamiseen liikkeellelähdössä. Radan sijainti maan alla ei kiihtyvyyteen auta.


Jos mennään pikkutarkkuuksiin, niin kadulla kulkevilla raitioteillä on yleensä risteys ja haarautumiskohdissa urakiskovaihteita joissa ei voi kiihtyä yhtä rivakasti kuin maanalainen. (löytyipä vanhalle sanalle uusiokäyttöä :Wink:  Ja vaikka liikennevaloetuudet olisi, niin se olisi silti häiriöalttiimpi kuin maanalainen. 




> Ongelma ei ole sivuraide varajunalle vaan se, ettei aikataulun mukaisten vuorojen väliin voi laittaa lisää junia. Oletan tietenkin, että tunneli on tehty tarpeeseen ja siellä ajetaan niin lyhyttä vuorovälia kuin mahdollista. Jos Töölön metroa ajetaan harvemmin, sitä ei pidä tehdäkään.
> 
> Toisekseen yksi ylimääräinen juna (1200 hlö) ei paljoa auta, kun on kyse ehkä 10.000-15.000 matkustajan kuljettamisesta. Eikä maan alle voi perustaa monen junan varikkoa lätkämatseja varten.


Massatapahtumien ajaksi vain niin pitkät junat kuin vain mahtuu vakioreiteille, ja jos mahdollista sivuraide tai Stadikalle oma pysäkki. 

Lisäksi on yhä valitettavasti niin, että aika moni tulee massatapahtumiin autolla, ja se autohässäkkä aiheuttaa ruuhkia kanssa. Jos autopuolueen jäsenet ovat sitä mieltä että autoilla pääsy tapahtumiin estetään tahallaan, niin tapahtuman järjestäjät otavat helposti neniinsä ja järjestävät seuraavan kerran tapahtumat sellaisiin paikkoihin korvessa minne kyllä pääsee autolla mutta ei julkisilla. Ei hjuva.




> Olen itse käyttänyt Düsseldorfin messujen yhteydessä olevaa ratikkapalvelua. Sisäänkäynnin luona on siellä usean sivuraiteen kääntösilmukka, jonne ajetaan 2-vaunuisia junia odottamaan. Junia lähtee sitä mukaa kun niitä saadaan täyteen, ne vievät kuormansa keskustaan ja palaavat hakemaan seuraavaa kuormaa. Kiertoaika taisi olla puolen tunnin luokkaa ja junia saatiin lähtemään noin minuutin välein. Ei tuota touhua millään tehokkaammin olisi järjestänyt.


Ihmettelen muuten miksi ei sellaista ole Stadikalle tehty?




> Autossa, enhän muuten olisi jonottamaan joutunutkaan. Ihmiset ja ratikat kulkivat, muu ei. En ole raskinut ostaa seutuaikaa, ja minua kismittää maksaa täysi kertalippuhinta satunnaisesta matkasta Otaniemeen, vaikka on voimassa oleva Helsingin lippu. Siksi on sorruttava autoiluun ja alistuttava sen ongelmiin.


Hyväksyn selityksen. Mutta jos olis ollut kyseesssä USA:n tai Venäjän presidentti, niin eivät ratikat eivätkä jalankulkijatkaan olisi saaneet kulkea. Kokemusta on nimittäin sellasisistakin vierailuista. 




> En pidä massatapahtumia kuten maratoneja todellisena ongelmana, joiden vuoksi pitäisi käyttää satoja miljoonia maanalaiseen ja kiusata kymmeniä tuhansia matkustajia joka päivä huonolla palvelutasolla. Kansanjuhlat järjestetään muina aikoina kuin vilkkaimpaan työmatka-aikaan. Niistä tiedotetaan, ja shoppailureissunsa voi hoitaa muulloinkin kuin juuri silloin kun kaupungissa tapahtuu jotain. Ja tapahtumia vartenhan kaupunki on olemassa!


Äskenhän olit sitä mieltä että maanalainen "Stadtbahn" -raitiotie Saksan kaupunkien tyyliin ei olisi palvelutasoltaan millään tavalla huono, tai ei ainakaan niin huono kuin syvällä kulkeva metro (joka ei minun mielestäni ole sekään surkea). 

Maratoneja ja vastaavia järjestetään valitettavasti kyllä arkipäivinäkin, siihen aikaan kun ihmisiä palailee kotiin kaupungista. Esim viime yleisurheilujen MM-kisojen aikana niitä oli useita, eikä niistä oltu tiedotettu erityisen hyvin sellaisille jotka eivät seuraa aktiivisesti yleisurheilua eivätkä asu Helsingin kantakaupungissa. Kaikki liikenne manskulla oli joka tapauksessa poikki n tunnin ajan.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Entäs jos rakennetaan keskustatunneli ja autotunneli Mannerheimintien alle välille Erottaja-Töölön tulli? Poistetaan autot kokonaan maantasosta ja varataan koko Mannerheimintie ja keskusta joukkoliikenteelle.

Vaikka tuohon keskustatunnelin takana oleva perusidea onkin. Toteuttaa Smith-Polvinen tyyppinen moottorikatuverkosta maan alle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos haluua pikaraitiotien joka ajaa Töölön tTulliin 5 minuutissa, oli se sitten maan alla tai päällä, on puolet em pysäkeistä karsittava.


Olet oikeassa, 5 min matka-aikaan ei pääse nykyisellä 7 pysäkkivälin järjestelyllä. Tullinpuomin ja Lasipalatsin pysäkkien välimatka on 2,8 km, jolloin ajoaika on 6,9 min. Pysäkkiväli on keskimäärin 0,4 km.

Jos tämä sama matka ajetaan luettelemillasi pysäkeillä, pysäkiivälejä tulee 4. Ajoajaksi tulee 5,4 min, kun huippunopeus on 50 km/h. Pysäkkiväli on keskimäärin 0,7 km. Jos huippunopeus on 60 km/h, ajoajaksi tulee tasan 5 min. Aikasäästö on silloin 24 sekuntia.

Minusta pitää kysyä sitä, mitä kannattaa maksaa näistä sekunneista. Kun tuolla välillä tehtäneen nykyään ehkä 70.000 matkaa arkipäivänä (tämä on ihan vain hihasta heitto arveltuna linjojen yhteisten matkamäärien perusteella), niin aikasäästöjä laskemalla päivässä säästyy 470 tuntia. Jos ajana arvo on 8 euroa (LVM:n liikenneinvestointiohjeen suuruusluokka), päivittäinen aikasäästö on 3700 euroa. Ja vuodessa noin 1,2 Me. LVM:n ohjetta mukaillen tuo vastaa noin 20 Me investointia - joka siis on näiden kuviteltujen aikasäästöjen arvoinen. 

On syytä huomata, että tässä ei ole sitten arvioitu aikamenetyksiä jotka johtuvat pidentyvistä kävelymatkoista. 24 sekunnin aikana kävelee noin 24 metriä. Mutta nythän verrataan vain sitä, millä nopeudella ajetaan pidennetyllä pysäkkivälillä.

Tästä voi todeta, ettei ainakaan eritasorakentaminen kannata, sillä se maksaa 10-20 kertaa näin paljon. Ja jos halutaan ajaa nopeammin kuin 50 km/h, siihen riittää se, että raide on pysäkkiein välillä erillään katutilasta. Silloin nopeusrajoitus ei koske rataa, vaikka se olisikin maan pinnalla.




> Jos mennään pikkutarkkuuksiin, niin kadulla kulkevilla raitioteillä on yleensä risteys ja haarautumiskohdissa urakiskovaihteita joissa ei voi kiihtyä yhtä rivakasti kuin maanalainen.


Miksi jatkettaisiin laipalla ajoa vaihteissa? Uudet raitiotiet tehdään levein pyörin, ja myös vanhoja muutetaan leveille pyörille. Näin on järkevää tehdä meilläkin tulevaisuudessa.




> Ja vaikka liikennevaloetuudet olisi, niin se olisi silti häiriöalttiimpi kuin maanalainen.


Toki, mutta jälleen on hyvä kysyä, mitä mistäkin asiasta kannattaa maksaa. On tullut seisotuksi häiriintyneessä metroliikenteessäkin. Ja kaikkein suurimmat ja useimmin esiintyvät häiriöt olen kokenut kaikkein kalleimmassa metrossa, eli Köpiksen automaatissa.




> Lisäksi on yhä valitettavasti niin, että aika moni tulee massatapahtumiin autolla, ja se autohässäkkä aiheuttaa ruuhkia kanssa. Jos autopuolueen jäsenet ovat sitä mieltä että autoilla pääsy tapahtumiin estetään tahallaan, niin tapahtuman järjestäjät otavat helposti neniinsä ja järjestävät seuraavan kerran tapahtumat sellaisiin paikkoihin korvessa minne kyllä pääsee autolla mutta ei julkisilla.


Tässä asiassa onneksi näyttää olevan maailmalla päinvastainen trendi kuin kauppakeskuksilla. Kymmenien tuhansien ihmisten tulo henkilöautoilla on käytännössä mahdotonta jopa maaseudulla. Julkinen valta ei kustanna moottoritietä, jota käytetään kerran pari viikossa. Kenttäpaikoitus ei tule kyseeseen, koska kävelymatkat kasvavat juhlijoille kohtuuttomiksi. Siksi areenat hakeutuvat tehokkaan joukkoliikenteen ääreen.

Joukkoliikenteen järjestämistä helpottaa sekin, että stadionillinen ihmisiä ei pääse areenalta ulos yhdellä hetkellä, vaan kuorma jakautuu vähintään puolelle tunnille. Ja fiksusti sijoitettu areena on sellaisessa paikassa, että sieltä lähdetään eri suuntiin, eli kuorma jakautuu useille linjoille. Autoilusta ei ole pintaliikenteelle haittaa, kun pintaliikenne kulkee omilla urillaan.




> Äskenhän olit sitä mieltä että maanalainen "Stadtbahn" -raitiotie Saksan kaupunkien tyyliin ei olisi palvelutasoltaan millään tavalla huono, tai ei ainakaan niin huono kuin syvällä kulkeva metro (joka ei minun mielestäni ole sekään surkea).


Minun mielestäni miinus 1 tasossa kulkeva joukkoliikenne on palvelutasoltaan vain hieman huonompi kuin pintaliikenne 100 % etuuksin, koska tasonvaihtoon ei mene kohtuutonta aikaa. Koska maan alle sijoittaminen on kallista, sitä ei pidä tehdä kuin ainoastaan silloin kun siitä on hyötyä. Hyödyksi minä en laske tilan tekemistä henkilöautoille.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Näissä ratkaisuissa ei ole kyse muusta kuin politiikasta: Annetaanko katutilaa joukkoliikenteelle vai onko henkilöautoilu aina ensisijainen katutilan käyttäjä. Meillä autopuolue on vahvoilla ja autojen valtaaman katutilan palauttaminen alkuperäiseen käyttöönsä on äärimmäisen vaikeata.Antero


Mikähän "virhe" sattui kaupunkisuunnittelijoillemme  Länsi-Pasilassa?
Kuva Pasilanraitiolta.
Jos Mannerheimintiellä kulkisi vain raitiovaunuja...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikähän "virhe" sattui kaupunkisuunnittelijoillemme  Länsi-Pasilassa?
> Kuva Pasilanraitiolta.


Itä- ja Länsi-Pasila ovatkin hauska pari. Itä-Pasila suunniteltiin vahvassa betonbrutalismin hengessä johon liittyi kuvitelma siitä, että autokaupunki voidaan tehdä betonikansiratkaisuna (kuten Meri-Haka myös). Autot ja jalankulkijat ovat eri tasoilla "omissa kaupungeissaan".

Länsi-Pasilassa otettiin Itä-Pasilan ankeudesta ja toimimattomuudesta opiksi. Niinpä tehtiin joukkoliikenteellä toimivaa kävelyaluetta ja autot pidettiin alueen reunoilla. Asukkaiden pysäköinti keskitettiin yhteen luolaan.

Pasiloiden väliin on nyt tulossa jälleen auton ylistystä. Ideahan on taittaa Tuusulantien liikenne kulkemaan ratapihan paikalle uuden uljaan Keski-Pasilan halki. Smith-Polvisen mukaan se valtaväylä johtaa Töölönlahdelle, jonne Alvar Aalto suunnitteli terassitorin eli valtavan pysäköintilaitoksen.

No, tämähän vapauttaa Mannerheimintien autoilta.  :Biggrin: 

Antero

----------


## petteri

Ymmärrän (ironisen) pointtisi, vaikka minusta Vapaudenkatu tunnelina tai Mannerheimintie tunnelina keskustatunnelin kaverina on mielestäni yksi vaihtoehto vapauttaa kaupunkitilaa kevyelle ja joukkoliikenteelle.

Jos elintaso ja tuottavuus nousevat nykyistä tahtia, tunnelirakentamisen suhteellinen hinta laskee. Kannattaako henkilöautot vai joukkoliikenne pistää tunneliin?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mikähän "virhe" sattui kaupunkisuunnittelijoillemme  Länsi-Pasilassa?
> Kuva Pasilanraitiolta.
> Jos Mannerheimintiellä kulkisi vain raitiovaunuja...


Varoitus: luvassa luento aiheesta Länsi-Pasilan asema suomalaisessa asemakaavoituksessa.

Länsi-Pasila edustaa tosiasiassa varsin hyvin perinteisiä suunnitteluideoita joiden ytimenä on toimintojen eriyttäminen mahdollisimman täydellisesti. Länsi-Pasilassa on erikseen joukkoliikenteen väylä, autotiet ja jalankulkualueet. 70-luvusta viisastuneena on alueen ilmeessä pyritty kantakaupunkimaisuuteen, mutta tämä jää vain saman esteettisen vaikutelman hakemiseksi (eikä edes turhan vahvasti) mutta ei ollenkaan pyritä jäljittelemään kantakaupunkimaista toiminnallisuutta.

Tunnelimetron etuna tämän ideologian kannalta on, että se takaa erillisen joukkoliikenneväylän ikään kuin patenttiratkaisuna. Myöskin kantakaupungissa.

Kukin voi sitten tykönään miettiä, miten onnistunut Länsi-Pasila on kaupunginosana. Omasta mielestäni se on parempi kuin moni muu, mutta ei silti ole yhtä hyvä kuin kantakaupungin perinteiset integroidummat kaupunginosat.

P.S. Integroiminenkaan ei ole loppuun asti vietynä mikään ihanteellinen tila. Äärimmäistä integroituneisuutta edustaa slummi, missä katu on samalla liikenneväylä, jalankulkualue, leikkikenttä, kauppatori ja jäteviemäri.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsi-Pasila edustaa tosiasiassa varsin hyvin perinteisiä suunnitteluideoita joiden ytimenä on toimintojen eriyttäminen mahdollisimman täydellisesti. Länsi-Pasilassa on erikseen joukkoliikenteen väylä, autotiet ja jalankulkualueet. 70-luvusta viisastuneena on alueen ilmeessä pyritty kantakaupunkimaisuuteen, mutta tämä jää vain saman esteettisen vaikutelman hakemiseksi (eikä edes turhan vahvasti) mutta ei ollenkaan pyritä jäljittelemään kantakaupunkimaista toiminnallisuutta.


Tämä on aivan totta. Tosin jo Länsi-Pasilan aikana toivottiin "kantakaupunkimaisuutta", jota oikeastaan nimittäisin yksinkertaisesti kaupunkimaisuudeksi. Muttei taidettu oikein ymmärtää vielä keinoja siihen.

Nyt suunnitellaan sekä Jätkäsaarta että Kalasataman kokonaisuuttaa nimenomaan perinteisen kaupunkikonseptin pohjalta. Kävelyetäisyydellä toisistaan on asumista, työpaikkoja, kauppaa, palveluita jne. Pitkä tie on käyty finktionalistien eriyttämisperiaatteista ja tultu takaisin. Eikä tässä periaatteessa olla ihan uunoja ja kokeilemassa kepillä jäätä. Vanhojen kaupunkikeskustojen lisäksi on esimerkkejä uusistakin alueista.

Mainittakoon tässä, että tämä periaate on myös Espoon Suurpellossa. Sinne vaan ei tule kunnollista joukkoliikennettä, koska Espooseen pitää tehdä maanalainen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta pitää kysyä sitä, mitä kannattaa maksaa näistä sekunneista. Kun tuolla välillä tehtäneen nykyään ehkä 70.000 matkaa arkipäivänä (tämä on ihan vain hihasta heitto arveltuna linjojen yhteisten matkamäärien perusteella), niin aikasäästöjä laskemalla päivässä säästyy 470 tuntia. Jos ajana arvo on 8 euroa (LVM:n liikenneinvestointiohjeen suuruusluokka), päivittäinen aikasäästö on 3700 euroa. Ja vuodessa noin 1,2 Me. LVM:n ohjetta mukaillen tuo vastaa noin 20 Me investointia - joka siis on näiden kuviteltujen aikasäästöjen arvoinen.


Nyt täytyy muistaa että mahdollinen Mannerheimintien suuntainen pikaraitiotie tehdään, jos tehdään, tulevaisuutta, eli seuraavaa 100 vuotta varten. Nykyinen hidasraitiotie on ollut paikallaan n 100 vuotta, ja sen rakentaminen on varmaan ollut sen ajan tekniikalla ja kaupungin asukaslukuuun suhteutettuna mittava hanke. Varmaan silläkin oli vaihtoehtoja, todennäköisin lienee ollut polttomottoriajoneuvoliiikenne joka oli kovaa vauhtia tulossa.  

Nykyisen hidasraitiotien muuttaminen pikaradaksi, joko maan alle tai päälle,  tarkoittaa joka tapauksessa vanhan purkamista ja mittavia töitä moneksi vuodeksi. Kustannuksia vertailtaessa pitää muistaa myös, että Helsingissä tehdään viemäri- vesijohto- ja kaukolämpöremppoja aina tuon tuosta, ja tärkeitä katuja revitään auki pitkäksikin aikaa ja kaivetaan ratikan mentäviä monttuja. Jos samaan aikaan kuin maanalaista raitiotietä rakennetaan Manskun alle toteutettaisiin kaikki kaupungin suunnittelemat putkirempat sen alle, niin kuvittelisin että siitä syntyisi aikamoisia säästöjä verrattuna että raitiotie kulkisi yhä maan päällä ja putkirempat tehtäisiin aina vasta silloin kun joku vanha putki halkeaa. Ero on vain siinä mikä virasto korjaa säästön, veronmaksajien mielestä kai yhdentekevää. 




> Miksi jatkettaisiin laipalla ajoa vaihteissa? Uudet raitiotiet tehdään levein pyörin, ja myös vanhoja muutetaan leveille pyörille. Näin on järkevää tehdä meilläkin tulevaisuudessa.


Toimiiko se myös keskikaupunkiolosuhteissa, joissa autoilla ajettavat kadut risteävät raitiotien kanssa?




> Toki, mutta jälleen on hyvä kysyä, mitä mistäkin asiasta kannattaa maksaa. On tullut seisotuksi häiriintyneessä metroliikenteessäkin. Ja kaikkein suurimmat ja useimmin esiintyvät häiriöt olen kokenut kaikkein kalleimmassa metrossa, eli Köpiksen automaatissa.


Lieneekö Köpiksen metrossa vielä lastentauteja ja metrolla matkustamisen kulttuuri "uusi asia" heikäläisille? Raitiotiemetrot eivät taida missään päin maailmaa olla automatisoituja, vaan kuski jossain muodossa on aina mukana. 




> Tässä asiassa onneksi näyttää olevan maailmalla päinvastainen trendi kuin kauppakeskuksilla. Kymmenien tuhansien ihmisten tulo henkilöautoilla on käytännössä mahdotonta jopa maaseudulla. Julkinen valta ei kustanna moottoritietä, jota käytetään kerran pari viikossa. Kenttäpaikoitus ei tule kyseeseen, koska kävelymatkat kasvavat juhlijoille kohtuuttomiksi. Siksi areenat hakeutuvat tehokkaan joukkoliikenteen ääreen.


Rock-festarit, maatalousmessut, moottoriurheilutapahtumat, erilaiset herättäjäkokoukset ym järjestetän hyvin usein keskellä ei mitään, ja suurin osa porukasta tulee autolla. Fiksut järjestäjät tosin järjestävät heiluribusseja kulkemaan lähimpiin kaupunkeihin. 




> Joukkoliikenteen järjestämistä helpottaa sekin, että stadionillinen ihmisiä ei pääse areenalta ulos yhdellä hetkellä, vaan kuorma jakautuu vähintään puolelle tunnille. Ja fiksusti sijoitettu areena on sellaisessa paikassa, että sieltä lähdetään eri suuntiin, eli kuorma jakautuu useille linjoille. Autoilusta ei ole pintaliikenteelle haittaa, kun pintaliikenne kulkee omilla urillaan.


Oma esimerkkini oli kärjistetty. Sen olen pannut merkille että urheiluväki on varsin autoilevaa sorttia. Tyypillinen penkkiurheilija nykyisin on urheilevien junioreiden vanhempi joka kuskaa jälkikasvuaan paikasta toiseen autolla, milläs muulla, mutta myös liiga- tai MM-tason arvokisoja käydään katsomassa koko perheen voimin, autolla, koska se on yksinkertaisempaa. Jääkiekko taitaa olla poikkeus ja se johtuu siitä että panimoteollisuus ja liigajoukkueet elävät hyvin vahvassa symbioosissa, ja jääkiekkokatsomoiden yleisö Suomessa on sitä mitä jalkapallokatsomoissa on suurimmassa osassa muuta maailmaa, eli siinä mielessä hyvä että Hartwall-areena rakenenttiin mahdollisimman hyvien ja tehokkaiden raideliikenneyhteyksien varrelle. 

Olympiastadionia, jossa järjestettävät tilaisuudet eivät ole oluthuuruisia,  tullaan tuskin siirtämään minnekään eikä käyttötarkoitusta muuttamaan, joten sinne tulevista katsojista osa tulee jatkossakin kulkemaan autoilla. Esimerkilläni halusin vain viestiä, että jos autolla kulkijat ovat sitä mieltä että Stadikalle on vaikea tulla, niin Stadika joutuu altavastaajaksi, koska vaihtoehtoja on. Ratkaisu olisi tietenkin riittävän tehokas joukkoliikenne, vähintään yhtä hyvin vetävä kuin Hartwall-areenaan.




> Koska maan alle sijoittaminen on kallista, sitä ei pidä tehdä kuin ainoastaan silloin kun siitä on hyötyä. Hyödyksi minä en laske tilan tekemistä henkilöautoille.


Tilan tekeminen autoille ei ole minun motiivini, vaan nykytilan säilyttäminen, ja aidosti 100% etuuksien luominen joukkoliikenteelle.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt täytyy muistaa että mahdollinen Mannerheimintien suuntainen pikaraitiotie tehdään, jos tehdään, tulevaisuutta, eli seuraavaa 100 vuotta varten.


Missään ei lasketa taloudellisia vaikutuksia 100 vuoden jaksolle. Sille on myös varsin hyvänä perusteluna se, että yhteiskunnan ja sen talouden kehitystä niin pitkälle on täysin mahdotonta ennustaa. Esimerkiksi sitä, tarvitaanko jotain tunnelia 100 vuoden päästä. Siksi LVM:n ohjekin lähtee 30 vuodesta ja 25 % jäännösarvosta, ja minusta sen on perusteltua.

Teknisesti kallioon poratulla tunnelilla on yhtä pitkä käyttöikä kuin tien tai radan pohjaksi tehdyllä maavallilla. Mutta reikä tai maavalli ovat kohtalaisen pieni osuus radan kaikista kustannuksista. Suurin kustannus muodostuu tekniikasta, joka joudutaan uusimaan 2050 vuoden välein. Maailman 100-vuotiaat metrot on rakennettu jo muutamaan kertaan uudestaan.




> Jos samaan aikaan kuin maanalaista raitiotietä rakennetaan Manskun alle toteutettaisiin kaikki kaupungin suunnittelemat putkirempat sen alle, niin kuvittelisin että siitä syntyisi aikamoisia säästöjä verrattuna että raitiotie kulkisi yhä maan päällä ja putkirempat tehtäisiin aina vasta silloin kun joku vanha putki halkeaa. Ero on vain siinä mikä virasto korjaa säästön, veronmaksajien mielestä kai yhdentekevää.


Pintaliikenteestähän ei päästä eroon, vaikka joukkoliikenne pantaisiin maan alle. Siksi minusta ei pidä perustella maanalaisuutta pintaliikenteen poistamisella. Kyse on vain siitä, haittaavatko putki- ja kaapeliremontit jalankulkijoita, autoilijoita vai joukkoliikennettä.

Se on kyllä totta, että raitiotiestä on tullut monessa kaupungissa muiden virastojen lypsylehmä. Olen keskustellut täällä Helsingissä siitä, että se lypsäminen tulee lopettaa sillä perusteella, että putkia ja johtoja uusitaan joka tapauksessa, kuten kirjoitit. Päin vastoin, muiden virastojen tulisi maksaa raitiotien rakentamisen yhteydessä hyvitystä siitä, että heillä säästyy kaivuu- ja pinnoituskuluja, kun työt tehdään samalla radan rakentamisen kanssa. Raitiotien rakentamisen vahingoksi ei tule laskea kuin se, että jossain uusitaan jotain, jolla on vielä käyttöikää jäljellä. Silloin korvataan jäljellä oleva käyttöikä, ei koko potti.




> Toimiiko se [leveä pyörä rataikassa] myös keskikaupunkiolosuhteissa, joissa autoilla ajettavat kadut risteävät raitiotien kanssa?


Kyllä. Kaikki uudet raitiotiet tehdään näin. Ja vanhoja uusitaan tällaisiksi.

Laippaura on saman levyinen kuin nykyään. Ero on vain siinä, että kiskon harjan vieressä on oltava sellainen materiaali, joka ei nouse kiskon harjan yläpuolelle. Historiallinen kapean pyörän syy oli kadun kivetys, joka tuli kiskoon kiinni. Kisko kului ja painui, kivet eivät. Siksi kiviä piti väistää. Nykyään käytetään mm. bitumi ja solukumitäytteitä.




> Lieneekö Köpiksen metrossa vielä lastentauteja ja metrolla matkustamisen kulttuuri "uusi asia" heikäläisille? Raitiotiemetrot eivät taida missään päin maailmaa olla automatisoituja, vaan kuski jossain muodossa on aina mukana.


Viimeisestä Köpiksen käynnistä on pari vuotta. Silloin systeemi oli täysin sekaisin, vaikka ei ollut mikään ruuhka-aika. Periaatteessa kysymys on siitä, että matkustajat oppivat siihen, etteivät he juokse kiinni meneviin oviin. Ja seisonta-aika asetetaan kyllin pitkäksi sovinnolla. Pariisilaiset perustavat linja 1:n automatisoinnin onnistumisen tähän: Ovet satuttavat sen verran, että kansa oppii niitä pelkäämään. Tämä sanottiin julkisesti UITP:n kongressissa.

Düsseldorfissa ajetaan tunneliosuutta automaatilla. Kuljettaja on tietenkin mukana, koska hän ajaa joka tapauksessa maan päällä. Kuljettaja valvoo matkustajien liikkeet ja antaa junalle lähtöluvan. Düsseldorfin automaatin idea onkin siinä, että tunneliin pystytään järjestämään sama kapasiteetti kuin ennen tunnelia oli katutasossa. "Automaatti" on itse asiassa vain jatkuva kulunvalvonta, joka korvaa tunnelin näkyvyyden puutteessa sen, mitä kuljettajan silmät ja aivot tekevät maanpinnalla.




> ... eli siinä mielessä hyvä että Hartwall-areena rakenenttiin mahdollisimman hyvien ja tehokkaiden raideliikenneyhteyksien varrelle.


Minusta Areenan liikennejärjestely on tyypillistä "ei matkutajista ole väliksi" touhua. Pasilan asema on erittäin kaukana verrattuna Areenan pysäköintihalliin. Ja kuitenkin junat ajavat parkkihallin reunalta ohi.

Kaiken huippu on, että nykyään Pasilan 5-raiteelle ajavat Areena-pendelit käyvät joka tapauksessa kääntymässä Areenan paikkeilla, jotta ne kuittaavat kulunvalvonnan sallimaan suunnan vaihdon. Raide on siis varattuna sinne saakka silloinkin, kun juna seisoo Pasilassa. Miksi siis ei tehdä tämän Ilmalaan vievän raiteen viereen Areenan omaa pysäkkiä ja palvella kansaa kunnolla? Siksikö, että autolla pitää aina päästä viereen ja tehdään 20-100 kertaa kalliimpia risteyksiä ja ramppeja kuin yksi 200 metrinen laituri.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Teknisesti kallioon poratulla tunnelilla on yhtä pitkä käyttöikä kuin tien tai radan pohjaksi tehdyllä maavallilla. Mutta reikä tai maavalli ovat kohtalaisen pieni osuus radan kaikista kustannuksista. Suurin kustannus muodostuu tekniikasta, joka joudutaan uusimaan 2050 vuoden välein. Maailman 100-vuotiaat metrot on rakennettu jo muutamaan kertaan uudestaan.


Mutta joutuuhan maan pinnalla kulkeviakin raitioteitä uusimaan. Nyt oli kyse siitä että jos rakennetaan kadun alle tunneli raitiovaunuja varten, sen yhteyteen voitaisiin rakentaa tekninen tila kanssa vesijohtoja, viemäreitä, kaukolämpöä, sähköä ja televiestintää varten, joihin pääsisi helpommin käsiksi kuin katuja repimällä auki. Tätä pidän säästönä.





> Düsseldorfissa ajetaan tunneliosuutta automaatilla. Kuljettaja on tietenkin mukana, koska hän ajaa joka tapauksessa maan päällä. Kuljettaja valvoo matkustajien liikkeet ja antaa junalle lähtöluvan. Düsseldorfin automaatin idea onkin siinä, että tunneliin pystytään järjestämään sama kapasiteetti kuin ennen tunnelia oli katutasossa. "Automaatti" on itse asiassa vain jatkuva kulunvalvonta, joka korvaa tunnelin näkyvyyden puutteessa sen, mitä kuljettajan silmät ja aivot tekevät maanpinnalla.


On varmaan ihan tarpeellinen siinä tapauksessa. 

Tästä tuli mieleen, millaiset automatiikat huvipuistojen vuoristo-ym radoilla on. Pari viikkoa sitten tuli Lintsillä kokeiltua vanhan Vesilinnan sisään rakennettua "Linnunrata" -nimistä junaa. Se kulki täysin pimeässä ja jos olisin tiennyt että vauhti on noin hirvittävä kuin mitä oli, en olisi jalalla astunut siihen. Automatiikalla toimivat metrot ovat varsin kesyä tavaraa siihen verrattuna. panin merkille sen, että tälläkin radalla oli kaksi junaa yhtaikaa liikenteessä ja opastimet ja automatiikka valvomassa ettei peräänajoja satu. 




> Minusta Areenan liikennejärjestely on tyypillistä "ei matkutajista ole väliksi" touhua. Pasilan asema on erittäin kaukana verrattuna Areenan pysäköintihalliin. Ja kuitenkin junat ajavat parkkihallin reunalta ohi.


On totta että Areenan liikennejärjestelyt voisivat olla vähäsen paremmat.  Ilmalan asema olisi voitu rakentaa vähän idemmäs aikoinaan, niin sieltä johtaisi suorat portaat ylös Areenaan. Toisaalta en ole kokenut kävelymatkaa Pasilastakaan ylivoimaisen pitkäksi. Se että ylitetään ristikkosilta, aiheuttaa optisen näköharhan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta joutuuhan maan pinnalla kulkeviakin raitioteitä uusimaan.


Kyllä. Mutta uusittavaa on vähemmän kuin maanalaisen kalliit rakenteet.




> Nyt oli kyse siitä että jos rakennetaan kadun alle tunneli raitiovaunuja varten, sen yhteyteen voitaisiin rakentaa tekninen tila kanssa vesijohtoja, viemäreitä, kaukolämpöä, sähköä ja televiestintää varten, joihin pääsisi helpommin käsiksi kuin katuja repimällä auki. Tätä pidän säästönä.


Itse asiassa HKL:kin vuokraa tai sallii läjäpäin erilaista kaapelia metrotunnelissa. Siellä on kuulemma vilkasta öisin, kun kaiken maailman huoltoporukat tulevat duuniin. Päivällä ei voi huoltaa. Kyse lienee kuitenkin pääasiassa erilaisesta sähkökaapelista, ei vettä tai viemäriä.

Antero

----------


## MrArakawa

Katusuunnitelma Mannerheimintielle välillä Tukholmankatu-Reijolankatu on valmistunut. Raitiovaunukaistat saavat kevyen korotuksen, joka sujuvoittanee hieman ratikoiden kulkua. Tällä välillä tosin autot harvemmin ratikkakaistalle eksyvät, mutta sulkuviivan päällä lojutaan toki usein. Mitenkähän Mannerheimintien bussiliikenteeseen tulee vaikuttamaan se, että jatkossa suoraan johtaa vain yksi autokaista? Varmaankin henkilöautot alkavat ryhmittyä bussikaistalle jo hyvissä ajoin ennen Tukholmankatua ja Reijolankatua hidastaen näin linja-autojen kulkua. Tukholmankadun alkuun on näyttävästi tulossa myös uusi bussipysäkki.

----------


## kemkim

> Mitenkähän Mannerheimintien bussiliikenteeseen tulee vaikuttamaan se, että jatkossa suoraan johtaa vain yksi autokaista? Varmaankin henkilöautot alkavat ryhmittyä bussikaistalle jo hyvissä ajoin ennen Tukholmankatua ja Reijolankatua hidastaen näin linja-autojen kulkua. Tukholmankadun alkuun on näyttävästi tulossa myös uusi bussipysäkki.


Miksi samalta keskikaistalta ei voitaisi jatkaa vasemmanpuoleista ajorataa Mannerheimintiellä ja kääntyä Tukholmankadulle oikeanpuoleiselle ajoradalle?

----------


## Samppa

> Miksi samalta keskikaistalta ei voitaisi jatkaa vasemmanpuoleista ajorataa Mannerheimintiellä ja kääntyä Tukholmankadulle oikeanpuoleiselle ajoradalle?


Heti kohta Tukholmankadulla olevan nelosen pysäkin kohdalle ei ainakaan nyt sovi kahta ajokaistaa.
Ps. Ajorata ja ajokaista ovat kokonaan eri asioita. :Wink:

----------


## teme

Soitin suutani toisessa ketjussa, että Mannerheimintien liikenneongelmiin ei ole helppoja, halpoja ja kaikille mukavia ratkaisuja. Tuli kuitenkin mieleen yksi ratikkaidea, joka ei ole luultavasti kauhean kallis ja olisi automiestenkin mieleen:

Ongelmallisimmat risteykset Manskulla on Töölön tulli ja Reijolankatu. Toisaalta nelosta ja kymppiä pitäisi nopeuttaa. Mitä jos tehtäisiin ratikkatunneli Töölön tullin ali? Keskustasta päin rata menisi tunneliin Nordenskiöjlidin- ja Reijolankadun välillä, pintaan kahdessa haarassa, toinen Manskulle Topeliuksenkadun jälkeen ja toinen Tukholmankadulle Topeliuksenkadun jälkeen. Välille tarvittaisiin ehkä yksi asema, en ole varma onko tarpeelinen, mutta tämänkin voisi tehdä aika halvalla, yksi porras/hissipari ja toisaalta sisäänkäynnit tunnelin suista (hätäpoistumista varten pitäisi joka tapauksessa olla jalkakäytävä kiskojen vierellä).

Se mikä tässä olisi autoilijoiden, mukaanlukien bussit, kannalta kätevää olisi että kiskoilta vapautuneen tilan avulla voitaisiin esim. tehdä liikenneympyrä Töölön tulliin ja paremmat kääntymiskaistat Reijolankadun risteykseen.

----------


## Jusa

No eikös siellä Töölöntullissa ole jo monta vuotta suunniteltu tunnelia manskun ja Laakson ali Pasilan suuntaan.

----------


## GT8N

Eiköhän vaan kehitetä raitioliikennettä ilman tunneleita. Kun raitioliikenne muuttuu yhä runkolinjamaisemmaksi (bussit eivät aja mailman loppuun asti letkassa Elielinaukiolle), on raitioliikenteen etuuksille yhä suurempi tilaus. Autoilijat homehtukoon ruuhkissa, ehkä hekin vaihtavat joskus raitiovaunuun, jos se on oikeasti houkuttelevampi, siis ei hitaampi vaihtoehto.

Tunneleiden teko raitioteille ei oikein ole Helsingissä perusteltua, varsinkaan nykyisellä taloustilanteella. Jos tunneleihin päätettäisiin investoida, olisi rahat pois raitioliikenteen muusta kehittämisestä sekä itse liikenteestä. Puhumattakaan selvitys-lisäselvitys-selvitys -kierteestä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Minun mielestä tällaiset pistemäiset eritasohankkeet saavat kuulua keinovalikoimaan. Yksittäisenä hankkeena sellainen on tietenkin kallis, mutta kun niitä tarvittaisiin vain muutama, ne eivät nosta koko rataverkon rakentamiskustannuksia juurikaan. Tämä vertautuu maantiesiltaan, kallis osa tietä, mutta murto-osa tien kilometrimäärästä. Samassa luokassa tuo on vaikka jonkin yksittäisen ison risteyksen perusparantaminen vaikkapa kehätiellä. Ja siihen sitä sopii verrata jo siksikin että suurelta osin tuollainen hanke sujuvoittaa myös autoliikennettä. Vaihtoehtona pitää toki muistaa, että myös autoliikennettä voidaan laittaa maan alle, esimerkiksi tuolla samalla välillä pohjoiseen päin kulkeva liikenne. Vaikutus liikenteen sujuvuuteen olisi kaiketi sama.

Kaikkinensa, parempi olisi tietenkin jos selvittäisiin ilman, mutta jos muuten ei saada sujuvoitettua, niin sitten pikku tunnelinpätkä. Eli voisi olla ihan selvittämisen arvoinen hanke. Ja vielä: raitiovaunuradan nousukulma voi olla aika isokin, joten tunnelista ei tarvitse tehdä pitkää vain sen takia että suuaukon pitäisi olla pitkä. Tuo tunneli olisi ehkä jaettavissa kahdeksi tunneliksi, kumpaankin risteykseen omansa ja rata sukeltaisi vain varsinaisten risteysalueiden alta. Teknisesti ei enää puhuttaisi tunnelista, vaan eritasoliittymistä.

----------


## teme

> Minun mielestä tällaiset pistemäiset eritasohankkeet saavat kuulua keinovalikoimaan.


Ajoin nimenomaan tuota takaa. Minustakin periaatteessa asia pitäisi hoitua valoetuuksilla, ja jos ei niin viedään sitten mieluummin maan alle autot. Käytännössä on tiettyjä paikkoja joissa kuitenkin voisi olla viisampaaa viedä ratikkatunneliin. Jos tuon Mannerheimintien pätkän liittymät hoitaisi viemällä autoliikenteen maan alle, niin tarvittaisiin 1 - 2 maanalaista liikenneympyrää, niihin tuollaiset vajaa kymmenkunta sisäänajoa... Kustannukset aivan eri luokkaa kuin puolen kilometrin yksinkertaisella ratikkatunnelilla, hyödyt tosin samoin suuremmat.




> Yksittäisenä hankkeena sellainen on tietenkin kallis, mutta kun niitä tarvittaisiin vain muutama, ne eivät nosta koko rataverkon rakentamiskustannuksia juurikaan. Tämä vertautuu maantiesiltaan, kallis osa tietä, mutta murto-osa tien kilometrimäärästä. Samassa luokassa tuo on vaikka jonkin yksittäisen ison risteyksen perusparantaminen vaikkapa kehätiellä.


Joo, arvaan vastaavien hankkeiden pohjalta että puhuttaisiin katujärjestelyineen ehkä jostain 10 - 20  miljoonasta.




> Ja vielä: raitiovaunuradan nousukulma voi olla aika isokin, joten tunnelista ei tarvitse tehdä pitkää vain sen takia että suuaukon pitäisi olla pitkä. Tuo tunneli olisi ehkä jaettavissa kahdeksi tunneliksi, kumpaankin risteykseen omansa ja rata sukeltaisi vain varsinaisten risteysalueiden alta. Teknisesti ei enää puhuttaisi tunnelista, vaan eritasoliittymistä.


Mulle on jäänyt Laajasalon selvityksistä päähän sellainen luku ratikan nousukulmalle kuin 7%. Tuolta pohjalta arvasin tunneli suuaukon pituudeksi tuollaiset vajaa sata metriä. Eli ei ehkä ihan joka risteyksen välissä kannata nousta pintaan. Olennaista kustannusten ja matkustajien kannalta olisi että pysäkit ovat katutasossa.

----------


## JMerlin

Mitkä seikat hidastavat Mannerheimintien busseja eniten? Mielestäni:
sivukauduille menevä ja sivukaduilta tuleva kääntyvä liikennepoikittainen (auto- ja jalankulku-)liikenne Mannerheimintien yli(linja-autokaistalla luvatta ajeleva liikenne lienee vähäistä)

Helpohko ja huokea tapa eristää bussiliikennettä muusta kumipyöräliikenteestä voisi olla _siirtää bussiliikenne itäiselle ajoradalle ja muu kumipyöräliikenne läntiselle_. Tämän jälkeen Taka-Töölön osuuden risteäviä pikkukatuja suljetaan niin, että Urheilukatu jää niiden kokoojakaduksi.

Ehkäpä bussikadun ja ratikkaradan liikenne olisi sen verran harvaa, että vain muun kumipyöräliikenteen ajoradan yli tarvitsisi jättää valo-ohjattuja suojateitä.

Risteävien pääkatujen aiheuttamaa haittaa voisi ehkä ääritapauksessa harkita eliminoitavaksi jopa eritasoratkaisuilla, jollei vähempi tunnu riittävältä; näitähän ei montaa ole Postitalon ja Töölön tullin välisellä osuudella.

Kun bussiliikenne on omalla ajoradallaan, vähenisi oletettavasti bussikaistojen väärinkäyttökin. Henkilöautolla keskustassa suhaavienkaan ei luulisi nousevan kovin sankkoina joukkoina barrikaadeille, koska heidän kaistojensa määrä säilyisi entisellään (1+1).

Huokeahkoksi tämän tekee sekin, ettei ratikkaratojan ja -pysäkkien paikkaa tarvitsisi siirtää nykyisestä (joskin rata kannattaisi ehkä rakentaa joskus tulevaisuudessa uudestaan samalle paikalle paremmalla geometrialla).

_Edit:_ Kas, olihan vissiinkin vastaavaa jo ehdotettu toisessa ketjussa. Jatkoviesteissä näkyy olevan runsaasti lisää kehittelyä ja analyysiä.

----------


## teme

Yksi vasta-argumentti raitiovaunujen nollaviive-etuuksia vastaan on että ne hidastaisivat muuta liikennettä. No laskin nyt Mannerheimintien piruuttani, väli Lasipalatsi - Töölöntulli kympillä:

Oletukset:
Huippunopeus 40km/h
Kiihtyvyys 0,8 m/s^2
Hidastuvuus 1 m/s^2
Pysähdys reilusti 20s

Metriä / sekunttia / pysäkki
     0		 20	pysähdys	Lasipalatsi
 500		 78	ajoaika	
 500		 98	pysähdys	Kansallismuseo
 850		143	ajoaika	
 850		163	pysähdys	Hesperian puisto
1350	208	ajoaika	
1350	228	pysähdys	Ooppera
1750	273	ajoaika	
1750	293	pysähdys	Töölön halli
2150	338	ajoaika	
2150	358	pysähdys	Kansaneläkelaitos
2750	403	ajoaika	
2750	423	pysähdys	Töölön tulli

2750m / 423s	= 6,5m/s	= 23 km/h

Lasketaan nyt autoille vaikka 50s valoviive ennen kuin pääsevät tuohon rytmiin.
2750m / 473s	= 5,8m/s	= 21 km/h

Oheisessa kuvassa autoliikenteen keskinopeus Mannerheiminitiellä, katkoviiva 2007 ja suora viiva 2009. Lähde: Liikenteen sujuvuus Helsingissä 2009, sivu 23, http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/a7...7fed3d8d1d4668

Eli ei tuo nyt kuin hieman nopeuttaisi henkilöautoja. Bussit tuskin liikkuvat henkilöautoja nopeammin nytkään.

----------


## late-

> 2750m / 423s	= 6,5m/s	= 23 km/h


Todennäköisesti päädyttäisiin hitusen alemmas eli lähemmäs autoja. Minulla on käynnissä keskimääräisen pysäkkivälin ja keskinopeuden kerääminen eri järjestelmistä. Tämä ei ole yksittäiselle tiedolle virheetön, mutta antaa kuvaa todellisuudessa toteutuneista nopeuksista.

Lasken tuossa olevan 6 pysäkinväliä eli keskimäärin 458 metriä. Samassa luokassa ovat mm. München (479 m / 20,2 km/h) ja Strasbourg vuonna 2000 (518 m ja 21 km/h). Aika monta kaupunkia osuus samoille kulmille. Keskiarvossa on yleensä mukana myös kävelykatuja tai sekaliikennettä, joten Mannerheimintiellä oikein tehtynä nopeus voisi olla hiukan suurempi.

Arvaisin siis, että johonkin 20 km/h paikkeille tai hiukan yli voisi päästä, jos tekniikka olisi täysin kunnossa. Silloin oltaisiin yllättävän lähellä autojen nykyisiä nopeuksia.

----------


## petteri

Jos Mannerheimintien ratikoita halutaan nopeuttaa, pitänee vuoroista poistaa yli puolet. Mitkä linjat lakkautetaan?

----------


## Jusa

> Jos Mannerheimintien ratikoita halutaan nopeuttaa, pitänee vuoroista poistaa yli puolet. Mitkä linjat lakkautetaan?


Yksiköitä suurentamalla vuoroja vähentämällä ja Topeliuksen radan käyttöönotolla!

----------


## teme

> Jos Mannerheimintien ratikoita halutaan nopeuttaa, pitänee vuoroista poistaa yli puolet. Mitkä linjat lakkautetaan?


Kolmonen ja ehkä seiskakin Topeliuksenkadulle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:22 ----------




> Todennäköisesti päädyttäisiin hitusen alemmas eli lähemmäs autoja. Minulla on käynnissä keskimääräisen pysäkkivälin ja keskinopeuden kerääminen eri järjestelmistä. Tämä ei ole yksittäiselle tiedolle virheetön, mutta antaa kuvaa todellisuudessa toteutuneista nopeuksista.
> 
> Lasken tuossa olevan 6 pysäkinväliä eli keskimäärin 458 metriä. Samassa luokassa ovat mm. München (479 m / 20,2 km/h) ja Strasbourg vuonna 2000 (518 m ja 21 km/h). Aika monta kaupunkia osuus samoille kulmille. Keskiarvossa on yleensä mukana myös kävelykatuja tai sekaliikennettä, joten Mannerheimintiellä oikein tehtynä nopeus voisi olla hiukan suurempi.
> 
> Arvaisin siis, että johonkin 20 km/h paikkeille tai hiukan yli voisi päästä, jos tekniikka olisi täysin kunnossa. Silloin oltaisiin yllättävän lähellä autojen nykyisiä nopeuksia.


Joo, laskin Kolmikulmasta saakka ja sain jotain 21km/h päälle. Ylipäänsä minua nyppii se että sitä sun tätä ei muka voi tehdä kun se hidastaa liikennettä, ikäänkuin se pintaliikenne nyt jotenkin lentäisi. Yllä linkkaamaani rapparista näkee esimerkiksi keskinopeuksia eri tieosuuksilla, tasainen 20km/h olisi parannus nykytilaan vaikkapa Mannerheimintien eteläpäässä eikä ne keskinopeudet juuri missään ratikkaverkon alueella tuon kummempia ole. Esimerkiksi Kisahallin kohdalla mittauksissa (15 - 18) minimi keskinopeusnopeus 11, keskiarvo 17 ja maksimi 26. Kaupunkiolosuhteissa pintaliikenne ei nyt vaan liiku juuri 20 nopeammin.

----------


## petteri

> , tasainen 20km/h olisi parannus nykytilaan vaikkapa Mannerheimintien eteläpäässä


Lasipalatsin ja Erottajan välillä hyvien nopeuksien saavuttaminen on vaikeaa, jos jalankulkua ei vaikeuteta merkittävästi. 

Tuolla välillä jalankulun toimivuuden ja turvallisuuden pitää minusta olla ensisijainen lähtökohta.

----------


## teme

> Lasipalatsin ja Erottajan välillä hyvien nopeuksien saavuttaminen on vaikeaa, jos jalankulkua ei vaikeuteta merkittävästi. 
> 
> Tuolla välillä jalankulun toimivuuden ja turvallisuuden pitää minusta olla ensisijainen lähtökohta.


Toki joo, mutta jälleen kerran verrattuna mihin? Se Mannerheimintien ylitys on hyvin hankala eli hidas tälläkin hetkellä. Minä olen edelleenkin sitä mieltä että sieltä pitäisi saada valot kokonaan pois jo ihan jalankulkijoiden vuoksi, nopeuttaisi kyllä ratikkaakin, mutta tuo vaatisi rakenteellisia ratkaisuja. Henk. koht. pidän ajatuksesta että länsipuoli Mannerheimintä olisi kokonaan jalankulkualuetta Espan ja Postitalon välissä, Foorumin edessä voisi olla ehkä tuplapysäkki.

----------


## Jusa

> Foorumin edessä voisi olla ehkä tuplapysäkki.


Minusta aikoinaan Kampin aluetta suunniteltaessa ja rakennettaessa olisi voinut miettiä entisen linja-autoaseman toria käytettäväksi keskustan ratikkatermiinaalina.
Siihenhän olisi mahtunut neljä laituria katoksineen aivan hyvin. Olisi ollut yhteys Arkadian kadulta, Simonkadulta sekä Manskuilta. Sekä jalankulkijoille Kampin terminaaliin.
Tietysti olisi joutunut nykyistä rakennuskantaa muokkaamaan. Pohjoiseen päin kulku olisi vaatinut elokuvasalin purun ja etellään päin vastaavan siiven purun.
Mutta ilmeisesti Lasipalatsi on väliaikaisuudestaan huolimatta rakennuksena pyhitetty funkiskauden luomus.
Mutta jos kaupunkiliikenne halutaan toimivaksi on myös uhrauksia tehtävä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Henk. koht. pidän ajatuksesta että länsipuoli Mannerheimintä olisi kokonaan jalankulkualuetta Espan ja Postitalon välissä


Itäpuoli, jos saa pyytää. Mansku on viisto kaakkoon, joten itäpuolelle paistaa selvästi paremmin aurinko. Sitäpaitsi ilta-aurinko on muutenkin kävelykadulla läntistä mukavampi.

Kadunvarsiliikkeitä tosin on länsipuolella paljon enemmän, että sikäli se olisi kyllä järkevämpi.

----------


## teme

> Itäpuoli, jos saa pyytää. Mansku on viisto kaakkoon, joten itäpuolelle paistaa selvästi paremmin aurinko. Sitäpaitsi ilta-aurinko on muutenkin kävelykadulla läntistä mukavampi.
> 
> Kadunvarsiliikkeitä tosin on länsipuolella paljon enemmän, että sikäli se olisi kyllä järkevämpi.


kuhan testasin että lukeeko näitä horinoita kukaan.  :Smile:  Tarkoitinkin tietenkin itäpuolta mainitsemistasi syistä.

----------


## teme

Musta nelikaistaiselle kadulle malliin Mansku keskisaarakkeet autokaistojen väliin, eli yhteensä kaksi kappaletta. Ja näin siksi, että tuo kaventa huomattavasti autokaistaa, eli hidastaa liikennettä, mikä on suojatien kohdalla hyvä asia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Musta nelikaistaiselle kadulle malliin Mansku keskisaarakkeet autokaistojen väliin, eli yhteensä kaksi kappaletta. Ja näin siksi, että tuo kaventa huomattavasti autokaistaa, eli hidastaa liikennettä, mikä on suojatien kohdalla hyvä asia.


Tarkoitatko yhteensä neljää saareketta? Eli jos tehdään kapeat korokkeet niin niihin palaa 4 m. Jos suositusten mukaiset, niin 8 m. Tohon tilaan on kiva lisätä vielä fillarikaistat ja kunnolliset ratikkakaistat. Ei toimi.

Jos kaksi saareketta, niin sitten palaa vain 2 m jos tehdään kapeat korokkeet. Se vielä onnistuis autokaistoista nirhasemalla, jos ne autokaistat olis täysmittaiset. Mutta ei ne Manskulla ole. Monin paikoin ne on 3,25+3,25 ja joissain paikoin vielä vähemmän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos kaksi saareketta, niin sitten palaa vain 2 m jos tehdään kapeat korokkeet. Se vielä onnistuis autokaistoista nirhasemalla, jos ne autokaistat olis täysmittaiset. Mutta ei ne Manskulla ole. Monin paikoin ne on 3,25+3,25 ja joissain paikoin vielä vähemmän.


Minusta Mannerheimintie on hyvä esimerkki siitä, miten katutilaa tuhlataan kun sitä käytetään tehottomasti. Manskulla kulkee tunnissa suuntaansa enimmillään suunnilleen 36 ratikkaa, 150 bussia ja 1000 autoa. Näissä kulkee yhteensä 9300 henkilöä aamuruhkassa kolmen tunnin aikana klo 6-9. Vilkkaimman tunnin liikennemäärä on vain hieman muita ruuhkatunteja suurempi, eli vilkkaimman tunnin voi arvella olevan noin 3400 henkilöä. (Tiedot Liikenne Helsingissä 2010)

Manskulla on siis yksi kaista 36 ratikalle, toinen 150 bussille ja kolmas 850 henkilöautolle. Kun jaetaan kaistat henkilöille, ratikkakaistalla kulkee 1160, bussikaistalla 1280 ja autokaistalla 1000 henkilöä. Ja keskikuormat per ajoneuvo: 32 hlö/ratikka, 8,5 hlö/bussi ja 1,2 hlö/auto. Istumapaikkoja on ratikassa (lyhyessä Nr-vaunussa) 39, bussissa 45 ja autoissa 5.

Nyt on nyt, mutta miten voisi olla tulevaisuudessa? Transtechin vaunuissa on istumapaikkoja 73 ja seisomatilaa 25 m2. Täydet valoetuudet saadaan toimimaan 2 minuutin vuorovälillä eli 30 vuoroa tunnissa. Ratikat voivat silloin kuljettaa yksinajossa istuvia matkustajia 2250 eli 2/3 Mannerheimintien nykyliikenteestä tai koko nykyisen joukkoliikenteen. 3400 henkilöä tarkoittaa 114 hlö/vaunu eli 41 seisojaa. Seisontatiheys on vähemmän kuin 2 hlö/m2. Transtechilta tulevat vaunut ovat vielä lyhyitä, vain 27-metrisiä. Mutta kaksinajossa Manskun ratikkaliikenteen kapasiteetti voi tuplaantua, eikä se maksa ratarakenteissa yhtään mitään. Sen sijaan bussien ja autojen kapasiteetti on jo nyt maksimissaan.

Tulevaisuuden Mansku voi olla vaikka 4-kaistainen: Joukkoliikenne kulkee raitiotien raiteilla, autoille on yksi kaista suuntaansa. Kaukobusseja on niin vähän, ettei niille tarvita omaa kaistaa, vaan ne ajavat autojen kanssa. Nykyään busseista on kaukoliikenteen busseja enintään neljännes eli alle 40 vuoroa tunnissa. Se on yksi kaukobussi per valokierto. Matkustajia kaukobusseissa on 330 hlö/h.

Kritiikkiä lentää: Ratikoissa on ruuhkaista jo nyt, liikenne ei jakaudu tunnille tasan, ei kaikki bussit aja melkein tyhjinä jne. Aivan. Mutta niiden bussien, jotka eivät aja edes keskikuormassa, ei tarvitse ajaa kantakaupungin ytimeen ollenkaan. Sillä kustannuksella kun ne ajavat pitkiä matkoja lähes tyhjinä voi tarjota parempaa palvelua eli esim. 10 min vuoroväliä liityntänä esikaupunkeihin saakka ulottuville ratikkalinjoille. Ne täydet bussit taas korvataan ratikoilla, koska se on edullisempaa ja parempaa palvelua kuin ajaa tiheästi täysiä busseja. Kun leveyden kanssa ei enää tarvitse taistella senteistä ja ratikkaliikennettä hidastaa siksakmutkilla ja raiteessa kiinni ajavilla autoilla, ratikat ovat nopeampia kuin bussit tai autot. On myös tilaa järjestää suojatietkin niin, ettei niidenkään vuoksi tarvitse hidastella raitiovaunuja.

4-kaistainen Mannerheimintie siis voi olla tehokkaampi kaikella tavalla kuin nykyinen 6-kaistainen. Kapasiteetti voi olla suurempi kuin nyt ja liikennevirrat lisäksi nopeampia. Ainakin suurimmalle osalle matkustajia, eli raitiovaunussa kulkeville. Ja samalla joukkoliikenteen kustannukset laskevat sekä tulot nousevat. Fillareillekin on tilaa ja melu vähenee oleellisesti, kun 110 dieselbussia suuntaansa poistuu. Eikä maksa miljardia, kuten esim. 3 uutta maanalaista juna-asemaa, jotka eivät lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä eivätkä vähennä autoja tai busseja.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja keskikuormat per ajoneuvo: 32 hlö/ratikka, 8,5 hlö/bussi ja 1,2 hlö/auto.


Tämä saattaa toki olla keskikuorma koko vuorokaudelle jaettuna, mutta tuskin aamun ruuhkatunnin aikana. Tuo nimittäin tarkoittaisi, että jos manskulla kulkee aamuruuhkassa yksikin täysi bussi (60 hlö), sitä kohden pitäisi kulkea myös kuusi täysin tyhjää bussia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä saattaa toki olla keskikuorma koko vuorokaudelle jaettuna, mutta tuskin aamun ruuhkatunnin aikana. Tuo nimittäin tarkoittaisi, että jos manskulla kulkee aamuruuhkassa yksikin täysi bussi (60 hlö), sitä kohden pitäisi kulkea myös kuusi täysin tyhjää bussia.


Minä nyt vain luin, mitä KSV:n julkaisussa _Liikenteen kehitys Helsingissä vuonna 2010_ sanotaan. Luvut ovat julkaisun lopun taulukoista ja koskevat nimenomaan aamuruuhkaa. Pidän lukuja itsekin alhaisina, mutta en ole ollut näitä tilastoja keräämässä. En myöskään liiku Mannerheimintiellä ruuhka-aikoina, koska saan nauttia väljästä itähelsinkiläisestä metroliikenteestä, joten ei ole omaa käytännönn tuntumaa.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Istumapaikkoja on ratikassa (lyhyessä Nr-vaunussa) 39, bussissa 45 ja autoissa 5.


Lyhyt Nr ei taida enää olla tyypillisin vaunu Manskulla.




> Mutta kaksinajossa Manskun ratikkaliikenteen kapasiteetti voi tuplaantua, eikä se maksa ratarakenteissa yhtään mitään.


Jahas, kahden vaunun junat mahtuvat kaikille pysäkeille Manskulla ja muualla noin vaan? Vai pysäkki ei ole ratarakennetta?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lyhyt Nr ei taida enää olla tyypillisin vaunu Manskulla.


Ei varmaankaan. Annoin vain tasoitusta busseille. Välipalavaunussa on 50 istuinta.




> Jahas, kahden vaunun junat mahtuvat kaikille pysäkeille Manskulla ja muualla noin vaan? Vai pysäkki ei ole ratarakennetta?


Manskulla taitavat kaikki pysäkit olla kahden vaunun mittaisia. Tai pidempiä. Ja korokkeen jatkaminen on niin halpaa, ettei sen hinta edes näy budjeteissa.

Transtechin vaunut eivät tule valmiiksi kaksinajokelpoisina, mutta niissä on helppo valmius. Eikä Mansku muutu 4-kaistaiseksi tietenkään ilmaiseksi. Mutta siinä muutoksessa pysäkkien pituus ei ole kynnyskysymys tai muutenkaan merkittävä kustannuserä. Merkittävää kustannusta tulee radan jatkamisesta siine esikaupunkeihin, mutta se on sitten jo toinen tarina. Pohdinta koski tässä Mannerheimintietä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tulevaisuuden Mansku voi olla vaikka 4-kaistainen: Joukkoliikenne kulkee raitiotien raiteilla, autoille on yksi kaista suuntaansa. Kaukobusseja on niin vähän, ettei niille tarvita omaa kaistaa, vaan ne ajavat autojen kanssa. Nykyään busseista on kaukoliikenteen busseja enintään neljännes eli alle 40 vuoroa tunnissa. Se on yksi kaukobussi per valokierto. Matkustajia kaukobusseissa on 330 hlö/h.
> 
> Kritiikkiä lentää: Ratikoissa on ruuhkaista jo nyt, liikenne ei jakaudu tunnille tasan, ei kaikki bussit aja melkein tyhjinä jne. Aivan. Mutta niiden bussien, jotka eivät aja edes keskikuormassa, ei tarvitse ajaa kantakaupungin ytimeen ollenkaan. Sillä kustannuksella kun ne ajavat pitkiä matkoja lähes tyhjinä voi tarjota parempaa palvelua eli esim. 10 min vuoroväliä liityntänä esikaupunkeihin saakka ulottuville ratikkalinjoille. Ne täydet bussit taas korvataan ratikoilla, koska se on edullisempaa ja parempaa palvelua kuin ajaa tiheästi täysiä busseja. Kun leveyden kanssa ei enää tarvitse taistella senteistä ja ratikkaliikennettä hidastaa siksakmutkilla ja raiteessa kiinni ajavilla autoilla, ratikat ovat nopeampia kuin bussit tai autot. On myös tilaa järjestää suojatietkin niin, ettei niidenkään vuoksi tarvitse hidastella raitiovaunuja.


Niin lentää kritiikki. Tätä konseptia kokeiltiin 1950-luvulla eli ratikat korvasivat bussit reitillä keskusta-Ruskeasuo. Mutta no joo jos ratikalla pääsisi esim Vantaan Pähkinärinteeseen tai Espoon Lippajärvelle niin varmaan toimisi. 





> Eikä maksa miljardia, kuten esim. 3 uutta maanalaista juna-asemaa, jotka eivät lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä eivätkä vähennä autoja tai busseja.


Ai ideasi olikin korvata lähijunat raitiovaunuilla? Mikäs siinä  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin lentää kritiikki. Tätä konseptia kokeiltiin 1950-luvulla eli ratikat korvasivat bussit reitillä keskusta-Ruskeasuo. Mutta no joo jos ratikalla pääsisi esim Vantaan Pähkinärinteeseen tai Espoon Lippajärvelle niin varmaan toimisi.


Aivan oikein oivallat, että Ruskeasuon liityntäterminaalin runkolinja ja pakkovaihto siellä busseista kapasiteetiltaan riittämättömiin ratikoihin ei ole sama asia kuin että raitiotiet ulottuvat metro- ja junaratojen sekä bussilinjojen tapaan lähiöihin.




> Ai ideasi olikin korvata lähijunat raitiovaunuilla? Mikäs siinä


Tähän astihan niitä korvaavat Mannerheimintietä ajavat bussit. Nehän kaikki voisivat päättyä itähelsinkiläiseen tapaan jollekin rautatieasemalle. Ja sehän taitaa olla idea Pisarankin perusteluissa. Eli Ooperan asema voi korvata kaikki Töölön bussipysäkit. Aika paljon edullisempaa ja parempaa palvelua on tarjolla nykybussien korvaamisella raitioteillä kuin Pisaralla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aivan oikein oivallat, että Ruskeasuon liityntäterminaalin runkolinja ja pakkovaihto siellä busseista kapasiteetiltaan riittämättömiin ratikoihin ei ole sama asia kuin että raitiotiet ulottuvat metro- ja junaratojen sekä bussilinjojen tapaan lähiöihin.
> 
> 
> Tähän astihan niitä korvaavat Mannerheimintietä ajavat bussit. Nehän kaikki voisivat päättyä itähelsinkiläiseen tapaan jollekin rautatieasemalle. Ja sehän taitaa olla idea Pisarankin perusteluissa. Eli Ooperan asema voi korvata kaikki Töölön bussipysäkit. Aika paljon edullisempaa ja parempaa palvelua on tarjolla nykybussien korvaamisella raitioteillä kuin Pisaralla.


Jos ajatellaan sitä että esim Vihdintien ja Vanhan Turuntien suuntiin rakennettaisiin raitioteitä, ja pari haaraa niihin kumpaankin, niin ei niiden linjasto silti kattaisi nykyisiä bussilinjoja. Pohjois-Espoo ja länsi-Vantaa ovat niin pientalovoittoisesti ja väljästi rakennettuja alueita että osa asukkaista joutuisi silti kulkemaan liityntäbusseilla, joko raitiovaunupysäkille tai lähimmälle juna-asemalle. Ja lisäksi mikään ei tue sitä ajatusta että jostain Pähkinärinteestä keskustaan kannataisi ajaa pitkillä moninivelvaunuilla, vaan tavallisten bussien kokoisilla korkeintaan, jos ei vuoroväliä haluta pidentää. Ja kun Espoon ja Vantaan eri suunista tulevat bussin kokoiset raitiovaunut tulevat yhtaikaa Mannerheimintielle, niin eikö ne ruuhkauta yhtä paljon kuin bussit nyt?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos ajatellaan sitä että esim Vihdintien ja Vanhan Turuntien suuntiin rakennettaisiin raitioteitä, ja pari haaraa niihin kumpaankin, niin ei niiden linjasto silti kattaisi nykyisiä bussilinjoja. Pohjois-Espoo ja länsi-Vantaa ovat niin pientalovoittoisesti ja väljästi rakennettuja alueita että osa asukkaista joutuisi silti kulkemaan liityntäbusseilla, joko raitiovaunupysäkille tai lähimmälle juna-asemalle. Ja lisäksi mikään ei tue sitä ajatusta että jostain Pähkinärinteestä keskustaan kannataisi ajaa pitkillä moninivelvaunuilla, vaan tavallisten bussien kokoisilla korkeintaan, jos ei vuoroväliä haluta pidentää. Ja kun Espoon ja Vantaan eri suunista tulevat bussin kokoiset raitiovaunut tulevat yhtaikaa Mannerheimintielle, niin eikö ne ruuhkauta yhtä paljon kuin bussit nyt?


Ei olekaan tarkoitus, että yksi bussilinja muutetaan yhdeksi raitiovaunulinjaksi. Koska bussit ovat pieniä ja ratikat suuria, niillä on erilainen linjaston rakenne. Yksi bussivuoro täyttyy muutamalla pysäkillä jossain lähiössä, mutta yksi ratikkavuoro voi ajaa useamman lähiön kautta. Eli korvata useita bussilinjoja.

Hajanainen yhdyskuntarakenne kuten omakotimatot ovat myös bussiliikenteen riesa. Mutta myös liiallinen keskittäminen on haitaksi joukkoliikenteelle. Mannerheimintiellä on runsas bussitarjonta ja lukuisia pitkiä mutta harvan vuorovälin linjoja siksi, että liityntä junaan ei palvele Helsingin päässä. Töölö ja Mannerheimintien pysäkkien palvelualue jäävät tyystin junista sivuun, mutta sinne monet ovat matkalla. Siksi Rantaradan kaupunkirataliikenne ei ole johtanut samanlaiseen liityntään kuin metron kanssa idässä.

Jos katsotaan asiaa jossain pientaloalueella tai pienen lähiön kerrostalossa asuvan näkökulmasta, nykyinen tilanne on esim. bussi 1/2 tunnin välein Mannerheimintietä Asema-aukiolle. Bussi ajaa 15-20 km:n reittiä jotakuinkin vähällä kuormalla, koska 1/2 tunnin palvelutaso on tällä seudulla huono. Keskustaan ajava bussi voisi ajaa 10 minuutin välein 5 km:n mittaista liityntälinjaa junalle. Mutta siitä ei ole asukkaalle paljon iloa, jos työpaikka on vaikka Meilahdessa. Vuorovälin etu hupenee liityntään Pasilasta Meikkuun. Mutta kun 10 minuutin liityntälinja vie synkattuun vaihtoon laiturin yli ratikkaan, josta voi jäädä Meikun pysäkillä kuten nyt bussista, palvelussa on selkeä parannus. Vaihtohäviö on ehkä 1,5 minuuttia, mutta ratikan matka vaihtopysäkiltä Meikkuun voi olla 4 minuuttia bussia nopeampi. Ja tämä nykyistä nopeampi palvelu on tarjolla 10 minuutin välein puolen tunnin sijasta. Tämä on mahdollista vain ratikkaliitynnällä, juna tai Pisara eivät tässä auta.

Niin, ja sillä Pisaran miljardilla saa 100-150 km raitiotierataa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hajanainen yhdyskuntarakenne kuten omakotimatot ovat myös bussiliikenteen riesa. Mutta myös liiallinen keskittäminen on haitaksi joukkoliikenteelle. Mannerheimintiellä on runsas bussitarjonta ja lukuisia pitkiä mutta harvan vuorovälin linjoja siksi, että liityntä junaan ei palvele Helsingin päässä. Töölö ja Mannerheimintien pysäkkien palvelualue jäävät tyystin junista sivuun, mutta sinne monet ovat matkalla. Siksi Rantaradan kaupunkirataliikenne ei ole johtanut samanlaiseen liityntään kuin metron kanssa idässä.


No mutta tähänhän toimivin ratkaisu olisi Pisara  eli viedään junat sinne minne matkustajatkin haluavat.




> Jos katsotaan asiaa jossain pientaloalueella tai pienen lähiön kerrostalossa asuvan näkökulmasta, nykyinen tilanne on esim. bussi 1/2 tunnin välein Mannerheimintietä Asema-aukiolle. Bussi ajaa 15-20 km:n reittiä jotakuinkin vähällä kuormalla, koska 1/2 tunnin palvelutaso on tällä seudulla huono. Keskustaan ajava bussi voisi ajaa 10 minuutin välein 5 km:n mittaista liityntälinjaa junalle. Mutta siitä ei ole asukkaalle paljon iloa, jos työpaikka on vaikka Meilahdessa. Vuorovälin etu hupenee liityntään Pasilasta Meikkuun.


Entä jos sillä junalla pääsisikin Olympiastadionin paikeille josta alle 10 minuutin kävelymatka Meilahteen?




> Mutta kun 10 minuutin liityntälinja vie synkattuun vaihtoon laiturin yli ratikkaan, josta voi jäädä Meikun pysäkillä kuten nyt bussista, palvelussa on selkeä parannus. Vaihtohäviö on ehkä 1,5 minuuttia, mutta ratikan matka vaihtopysäkiltä Meikkuun voi olla 4 minuuttia bussia nopeampi. Ja tämä nykyistä nopeampi palvelu on tarjolla 10 minuutin välein puolen tunnin sijasta. Tämä on mahdollista vain ratikkaliitynnällä, juna tai Pisara eivät tässä auta.


Tässä on yksi heikko lenkki: Mihin se raitiovaunu jatkaisi Meilahdesta /Töölön Tullista? Mannerheimintielle mahtuu rajallisesti lisää raitiovaunuja. Topeliuksenkatu -vaihtoehtoa on selvitetty mutta vetää huonosti kanssa. Mechelininkatu on syrjässä sieltä minne ihmiset ovat menossa. Pasila? Vallila?  Kanssa eri suunnassa kuin minne suurin osa ovat menossa, kuitenkin aika moni on menossa keskustaan, eli tulisi taas vaunun vaihto. Juna veisi ihmiset suoraan.




> Niin, ja sillä Pisaran miljardilla saa 100-150 km raitiotierataa.


Silloin kun rakennetaan "koskemattomaan metsään". Tai saa kadullekin ehkö mutta saako toimivaa raitiotietä ilman tunnelia? 

En vastusta ajatusta että Pohjois-Espooseen ja länsi-Vantaalle tehtäisiin raitioteitä mutta Helsingin keskustaan mentäessä Töölön tullin ja Postitalon välissä niiden pitäsi kulkea kyllä tunnelissa. Silloin ne voisi palvella yhtä hyvin kuin Pisara. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sane

> Jos katsotaan asiaa jossain pientaloalueella tai pienen lähiön kerrostalossa asuvan näkökulmasta, nykyinen tilanne on esim. bussi 1/2 tunnin välein Mannerheimintietä Asema-aukiolle. Bussi ajaa 15-20 km:n reittiä jotakuinkin vähällä kuormalla, koska 1/2 tunnin palvelutaso on tällä seudulla huono. Keskustaan ajava bussi voisi ajaa 10 minuutin välein 5 km:n mittaista liityntälinjaa junalle. Mutta siitä ei ole asukkaalle paljon iloa, jos työpaikka on vaikka Meilahdessa. Vuorovälin etu hupenee liityntään Pasilasta Meikkuun. Mutta kun 10 minuutin liityntälinja vie synkattuun vaihtoon laiturin yli ratikkaan, josta voi jäädä Meikun pysäkillä kuten nyt bussista, palvelussa on selkeä parannus. Vaihtohäviö on ehkä 1,5 minuuttia, mutta ratikan matka vaihtopysäkiltä Meikkuun voi olla 4 minuuttia bussia nopeampi. Ja tämä nykyistä nopeampi palvelu on tarjolla 10 minuutin välein puolen tunnin sijasta. Tämä on mahdollista vain ratikkaliitynnällä, juna tai Pisara eivät tässä auta.
> 
> Niin, ja sillä Pisaran miljardilla saa 100-150 km raitiotierataa.
> 
> Antero





> No mutta tähänhän toimivin ratkaisu olisi Pisara  eli viedään junat sinne minne matkustajatkin haluavat.
> 
> 
> Entä jos sillä junalla pääsisikin Olympiastadionin paikeille josta alle 10 minuutin kävelymatka Meilahteen?


Eikö paras ratkaisu olisi vaihtoterminaalit nykyisten juna-asemien kohdalle, josta ratikka manskua pitkin keskustaan (mielellään myös Pasilan ja Vallilan kautta, sekä Ruoholahden kautta Lauttasaareen) ja junaa suoraa keskustaan (ehkä joskus Pisara)? Saataisiin sekä hyvä jakelu, että nopea yhteys oikeasti keskustaan matkalla oleville.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No mutta tähänhän toimivin ratkaisu olisi Pisara  eli viedään junat sinne minne matkustajatkin haluavat. ... Entä jos sillä junalla pääsisikin Olympiastadionin paikeille josta alle 10 minuutin kävelymatka Meilahteen?


Oletko jo unohtanut, mitä tässä ketjussa aiemmin on kirjoitettu? Oopperan asema ei palvele Töölöä, eikä varsinkaan Meilahtea. Eikä ole mitään Olympiastadionin asemaa. Ihmisiä voidaan kyllä huijata panemalla heidät kävelemään satoja metreja tylsissä tunneleissa, mutta ei tunneli matka-aikaa ja kävelymatkaa lyhennä. U-metrolinjaus olisi palvellut Meikkua, mutta kun sellaista ei koskaan tehdä. Suhteessa hintaansa siinä ei ole mitään järkeä.




> Tässä on yksi heikko lenkki: Mihin se raitiovaunu jatkaisi Meilahdesta /Töölön Tullista? Mannerheimintielle mahtuu rajallisesti lisää raitiovaunuja.


Alkajaisiksi selvitin yksinkertaisella aritmetiikalla, että 2-raiteinen raitiotierata Mannerheimintiellä kykenee välittämään kevyesti kaiken nykyisen Mannerheimintien henkilöliikennemäärän. Ja kasvuvaraakin on. Eli sinne ne ratikat menevät, minne kiskot vievät nytkin.




> Juna veisi ihmiset suoraan.


Kun se juuri sen vika on. Juna vie suoraan  ohi sen paikan, minne matkustajat ovat menossa. Nykyiset junamatkustajat ovat menossa keskustaan, se on heille OK. Mutta nykyiset Töölöön ja Meikkuun menijät eivät ole siellä junassa nyt eivätkä tulevaisuudessa. Koska juna ei vie sinne minne ovat menossa. Ei tämän pitäisi olla kovin vaikeata!  :Neutral: 




> Eikö paras ratkaisu olisi vaihtoterminaalit nykyisten juna-asemien kohdalle, josta ratikka manskua pitkin keskustaan (mielellään myös Pasilan ja Vallilan kautta, sekä Ruoholahden kautta Lauttasaareen) ja junaa suoraa keskustaan (ehkä joskus Pisara)? Saataisiin sekä hyvä jakelu, että nopea yhteys oikeasti keskustaan matkalla oleville.


Ilman muuta pitää olla näin, jos se vain on mahdollista. Käytännössä nimittäin ei ehkä ole. Paikallisjunien asemat eivät sijaitse kovin saavutettavissa paikoissa raitiotieratojen näkökulmasta. Mutta toisaalta, ei monen aseman tarvitsekaan olla ratikan ja junan välisiä vaihtoasemia.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Tässä ovat KSV:n keinot Mannerheimintien liikenteen kehittämiseksi: http://www.hel.fi/hki/Ksv/fi/Uutiset...sia_pyorateita

Hiukan erisuuntaista kehitystä kuin se, mistä täällä keskustellaan.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Mutta niiden bussien, jotka eivät aja edes keskikuormassa, ei tarvitse ajaa kantakaupungin ytimeen ollenkaan. Sillä kustannuksella kun ne ajavat pitkiä matkoja lähes tyhjinä voi tarjota parempaa palvelua eli esim. 10 min vuoroväliä liityntänä esikaupunkeihin saakka ulottuville ratikkalinjoille. Ne täydet bussit taas korvataan ratikoilla, koska se on edullisempaa ja parempaa palvelua kuin ajaa tiheästi täysiä busseja.


Kirjoitat täyttä asiaa. Mikäli nyt mahdottomalta näyttävä tehtävä, eli runkolinjan ominaisuuksien saaminen Helsingin 1000 mm verkolle, onnistuu, voidaan liitynnällä tosiaan parantaa tiettyjen esikaupunkialueiden palvelutasoa.

Mutta etkö aiemmin väittänytkin, että se oranssi raideliikenne on ihan kelvotonta, koska siihen liittyy liityntäbusseja? Onko mieli muuttunut, vai suhtaudutko eri tavalla vihreään raiteeseen?

----------


## Timppak

> Kirjoitat täyttä asiaa. Mikäli nyt mahdottomalta näyttävä tehtävä, eli runkolinjan ominaisuuksien saaminen Helsingin 1000 mm verkolle, onnistuu, voidaan liitynnällä tosiaan parantaa tiettyjen esikaupunkialueiden palvelutasoa.
> 
> Mutta etkö aiemmin väittänytkin, että se oranssi raideliikenne on ihan kelvotonta, koska siihen liittyy liityntäbusseja? Onko mieli muuttunut, vai suhtaudutko eri tavalla vihreään raiteeseen?


Tottakai vihreä liikenne bussivaihdolla on parempaa kuin oranssi liikenne. Pääseehän vihreässä liikenteessä odottelemaan räntäsateessa sitä 10 min välein kulkevaa hidasta ihanuutta, kun taas paha oranssi juna kulkee nopeasti 3 min välein maan alla, jonne pitää kulkea minuutti rullaportaita sateensuojassa. Tämä minuutti ja loskaisen maiseman näkymättömyys Ikkunasta on se paha paha asia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta etkö aiemmin väittänytkin, että se oranssi raideliikenne on ihan kelvotonta, koska siihen liittyy liityntäbusseja? Onko mieli muuttunut, vai suhtaudutko eri tavalla vihreään raiteeseen?


Kun en ole Antero, en voi tietää, mitä Antero ajattelee. Mä en kuitenkaan näe tässä varsinaista ristiriitaa.

Itse ajattelen niin, että liityntäliikenne sellaisesta paikasta, joka generoi ihan kohtuullisia kuormia useammalle bussivuorolle tunnissa, on kurja juttu ja ylimääräistä ikävää. Kyllä vaikkapa Yliskylä ansaitsisi vaihdottoman keskustayhteyden siinä missä Munkkiniemikin.

Mutta Mannerheimintien bussilinjoista moni on osa tätä loputonta HSL-alueen spagettia, joka toimii siten, että joka mökin liepeiltä kulkee joku bussi. Se kulkee harvoin ja epäsäännöllisesti, sillä on hankalasti muistettava linjanumero kolmen numeron ja parhaimmillaan kahden kirjaimen kera, se kiertää mökin, tuvan, töllin ja vielä muutaman kautta ennen kuin se on perillä, iltaisin, viikonloppuisin, keskiviikkoaamuisin ja ehkä maanantaisin iltapäivällä hetken ajan sen numero onkin joku muu ja kirjaimet muuttuvat, koska naapuri-Alepa kierretäänkin eri puolelta kuin muuten ja niin edelleen. Tämä kaikki osittain senkin vuoksi, että meidän yyberhajanainen kaupunkirakenne ei anna mahdollisuuksia parempaan ainakaan ilman isoja lisärahoja.

Jos tällainen mökkispagetti voidaan keittää uudelleen niin, että vaikkapa Vihdintietä kulkee yksi tehokas, nopea ja tiheä ratikkalinja (joka haarautuu lopuksi pariin-kolmeen haaraan palvellen näin suurimmat asutuskeskittymät vaihdottomasti), ja ratikan pysäkeiltä sitten kulkee busseja näiden mökkien luo, niin tällainen liityntäliikenne voi kokonaisuutena palvella huomattavasti paremmin kuin nykytilanne. Lyhyt liityntälinja voi olla selkeä ja aina sama linja, se voi kulkea tiheämmin ja se vie aina sen saman, selkeän runkoratikan luokse. Ennen kaikkea loppuu se päätön tilanne, että Mannerheimintieltä varataan kaistatilaa busseille, joiden matkustajat mahtuisivat pakettiautoon. Tai sanotaan että kahdellekymmenelle bussille, jonka matkustajat mahtuisivat siihen yhteen Vihdintien raitiovaunuun ihan siksi, että ne bussit kulkee lähes tyhjinä.

Sanoisin siis tiivistetysti näin, että liityntäliikenteelläkin on oma lokeronsa, jossa se on perusteltu ja hyvä juttu. Suurimmassa osassa HSL-alueen liikennettä liityntää kuitenkin on väärässä paikassa ja vastaavasti sitä ei ole siellä, missä sitä pitäisi olla.

Se ei tietenkään sinänsä yllätä, meillä kun tehdään suurin piirtein kaikki muukin valtavirtaa vastaan.

Helsingissä on kuitenkin ollut tällaista ihan järkevääkin liityntäliikennettä, vaikkapa bussit 33 ja 34A Munkkiniemen tiheän ratikkalinjan pysäkeiltä Munkkiniemen laajan kaupunginosan harvaan asutuille alueille, so. Tarvoon ja Lehtisaareen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:49 ----------




> Mannerheimintielle mahtuu rajallisesti lisää raitiovaunuja. Topeliuksenkatu -vaihtoehtoa on selvitetty mutta vetää huonosti kanssa.


Mitä tarkoitat sillä, että Topeliuksenkadun raitiotie vetää huonosti?

----------


## Knightrider

> Tottakai vihreä liikenne bussivaihdolla on parempaa kuin oranssi liikenne. Pääseehän vihreässä liikenteessä odottelemaan räntäsateessa sitä 10 min välein kulkevaa hidasta ihanuutta, kun taas paha oranssi juna kulkee nopeasti 3 min välein maan alla, jonne pitää kulkea minuutti rullaportaita sateensuojassa. Tämä minuutti ja loskaisen maiseman näkymättömyys Ikkunasta on se paha paha asia.


Itse en näkisi ongelmaa runkolinja-ratikassa Ruskeasuolta keskustaan. Syy: Ruskeasuolta keskustaan kulkee ruuhkassa 64 bussia tunnissa. Jos kolme bussia korvattaisiin yhdellä ratikalla, niin vuoroväli olisi 2,5 minuuttia. Raitiovaunu voisi olla 40-metrinen (korjatkaa minua, jos tämä olisi jostakin syystä mahdotonta), jotta istumapaikkoja riittäisi käytännössä kaikille. Vaihtopysäkin palveluiksi 1,25 minuutin keskimääräiseen odotteluun (ja ratikkakin on varmaankin aina valmiina pysäkillä) ei tarvitsisi katosta kummoisempaa. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella vuoroväli olisi samalla logiikalla 3,75 minuuttia arkisin, 4 min lauantaisin ja 4,75 min sunnuntaisin. Öisin bussit ajaisivat tyhjien katujen ansiosta kätevämmin keskustaan. 

Jos kuljettaja on suurin kustannus joukkoliikenteessä, olisi varmaankin kolmen palkan sulattaminen yhdeksi hyväksikin HSL:n taloudelle. Raitiovaunun kulkuvoima on (yllätys, yllätys) edullisempaa ja lähipäästötöntä. Sekä Kamppiin että Elielinaukiolle kulkeva liikenne korvataan reitillä Mannerheimintie-Narinkkatori, pysäkit sekä Bio Rexin sivulle (taksitolpan kohdalle, joka voi muuttaa kulman taakse Narinkkatorin itälaitaan) eli 150 metrin päähän Elielinaukiosta sekä Kampin keskuksen eteen, silmukka joko torin laitaan tai niin, että tehdään lenkki torin ympäri reunaa myötäillen.

Tämä kaikki kuitenkin vaatii:

Nelosratikan siirtämisen reitille ...Haartmaninkatu-Topeliuksenkatu-Runeberginkatu-Arkadiankatu-Fredrikinkatu-Urho Kekkosen katu-Annankatu-Simonkatu-Mannerheimintie-Aleksanterinkatu...Joko runkolinjan tai kolmosen+seiskan siirtämisen Mannerheimintieltä Urheilukadulle osuudella KELA-OopperaSeiskan kiertämisen Töölön kautta

----------


## hylje

Liityntä on käytännön pakko Helsingin keskustasuuntaisessa joukkoliikenteessä. Ainoa tapa saada tämä massiivisen alueen yksisuuntainen liikenne järkeväksi on niputtaa se liityntänä isoihin paketteihin, joita voi hallita. Tästä on kuitenkin reitti ulos tekemällä tämä liityntä osana laadukkaan poikittaisliikenteen palvelua. Pois liitynnästä kohti tavanomaisia vaihtoja. Ero junan, ratikan ja bussin välillä tulee olla vain absoluuttisessa matkustajamäärässä, ei palvelun luonteessa. Palvelun luonne tulee asiakkaan tarpeista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tottakai vihreä liikenne bussivaihdolla on parempaa kuin oranssi liikenne. Pääseehän vihreässä liikenteessä odottelemaan räntäsateessa sitä 10 min välein kulkevaa hidasta ihanuutta, kun taas paha oranssi juna kulkee nopeasti 3 min välein maan alla, jonne pitää kulkea minuutti rullaportaita sateensuojassa. Tämä minuutti ja loskaisen maiseman näkymättömyys Ikkunasta on se paha paha asia.


Pitäisikö tässä foorumissa olla kanssa "tykkää"/"ei tykkää"  -nappeja?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta etkö aiemmin väittänytkin, että se oranssi raideliikenne on ihan kelvotonta, koska siihen liittyy liityntäbusseja? Onko mieli muuttunut, vai suhtaudutko eri tavalla vihreään raiteeseen?


Ei ole merkitystä junan värillä tai nimellä. Ainoa merkittävä asia on, mitä järjestely vaikuttaa tarjottavaan palveluun. Vaihto on hyvä asia, jos se nopeuttaa ja helpottaa matkaa, huono jos pidentää matka-aikaa ja vaikeuttaa matkantekoa.

Helsingin metro pidentää matka-aikoja ja tuottaa ylimääräistä vaivaa vaihdoista. Lisäksi se on kokonaisuutena kallis, kalliimpi kuin bussiliikenne, jota sillä korvataan. Tämä kaikki johtuu siitä, että runkomatka on lyhyt liityntämatkaan nähden, massivisen mitoituksen vuoksi bussien ja junien välillä on hankala ja pitkä kävelymatka, aikatauluja ei ole sovitettu keskenään ja matkustajamäärät jäävät mitättömän pieniksi massiivisiin kustannuksiin nähden. Metrojunat saa maalata minkä värisiksi tahtoo, se ei muuta järjestelmän ominaisuuksia eikä paranna palvelutasoa.

Kysymys ei ole niinkään siitä, onko vaihto vai ei vaan siitä, miten vaihto tapahtuu ja mitä se vaikuttaa matkantekoon. Kun vaihto on ajoitettu, järjestetty ja synkronoitu, matkustajan ei tarvitse kävellä pitkiä matkoja eikä odottaa pitkiä aikoja. Kun kävelymatka on laiturin yli, muutaman metrin, ja kun aikataulut ovat synkronissa ja bussit ja junat ovat laiturilla samaan aikaan, vaihtamiseen ei kulu parhaimmillaan minuuttiakaan. Sääolosuhteillakaan ei ole merkitystä, kun kävelyä ja odottamista sään armoilla ei ole. Metron satunnaiset vaihdot ovat kaiken tämän vastakohta. Mukaanlukien säävaiva, matkalla bussista metroon ja päinvastoin.

Ketjun alussa laskin, että Mannerheimintien bussiliikenteen korvaaminen ratikoilla olisi vaihtamisesta huolimatta matkustajalle eduksi. Pääasiassa tämä johtuu siitä, että itse vaihtaminen on ratikan tapauksessa mahdollista järjestää hyvin niin, että se ei pidennä matka-aikaa merkittävästi. Jos vaihtaminen aiheuttaa 1,5 minuutin viivästyksen, matka-aika liikenne-etuuksin kulkevassa ratikassa on kuitenkin enemmän lyhyempi kuin vaihtoon kuluva viivästys. Kokonaismatka-aika siis on vaihdotonta bussia lyhyempi vaihdosta huolimatta. Ja lisäksi liityntäbussin vuoroväli voi olla suoraa bussia olennaisesti lyhyempi ja palvelu siten parempi.

Vaikka suurin osa metroliitynnän huonon palvelutason syistä johtuu liikenteen järjestelyistä ja on korjattavissa aikatauluja ja toimintakäytäntöjä muuttamalla, metrovaihtoa ei saa palvelutasoltaan ratikkavaihdon veroiseksi. Bussi on mahdollista järjestää ajamaan metron laiturin viereen. Se on kallista, muttei mahdotonta ja todellisia esimerkkejäkin on. Mutta pelkästään bussin kiertely rampeissa samaan tasoon metron kanssa kestää saman ajan kuin koko ratikkavaihto. Optimi on, että bussipysäkit ovat ristikkäin metroradan alla tai päällä ja bussipysäkiltä on suorat (liuku)portaat metron laiturille. (Siilitie on vähän tämänkaltainen.) Mutta jo pelkästään metrojunan ja aseman pituus pidentävät kävelymatkoja niin, että aikaa kuluu välttämättä aina enemmän kuin ratikkavaihdossa.

Metro- ja junavaihto tulevat perustelluksi silloin, kun junamatka on niin pitkä ja junan nopeus niin suuri, että junamatkan aikana voitetaan vaihtamisen haitat. Tämä on tilanne, kun junamatkan pituus on enemmän kuin 1520 km. Helsingin metrolla ei tällaisia matkapituuksia ole, ja niihin 40 km/h linjanopeus on liian hidas. Paikallisjunien matkat ja nopeudet ovat matkustajille todellinen etu, ja siksi junan käyttö on suosittua eikä perustu pakotettuun vaihtoon kuten metrossa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ketjun alussa laskin, että Mannerheimintien bussiliikenteen korvaaminen ratikoilla olisi vaihtamisesta huolimatta matkustajalle eduksi. Pääasiassa tämä johtuu siitä, että itse vaihtaminen on ratikan tapauksessa mahdollista järjestää hyvin niin, että se ei pidennä matka-aikaa merkittävästi. Jos vaihtaminen aiheuttaa 1,5 minuutin viivästyksen, matka-aika liikenne-etuuksin kulkevassa ratikassa on kuitenkin enemmän lyhyempi kuin vaihtoon kuluva viivästys. Kokonaismatka-aika siis on vaihdotonta bussia lyhyempi vaihdosta huolimatta. Ja lisäksi liityntäbussin vuoroväli voi olla suoraa bussia olennaisesti lyhyempi ja palvelu siten parempi.


Minusta ajatus katutasossa Mannerheimintiellä kulkevasta bussivaihtoihin perustuvasta runkoratikasta ei ole nykyään paljon realistisempi kuin 60 vuotta sitten. Mannerheimintie on yhä hyvin hidas väylä. Se, että esimerkiksi Ruskeasuolla on ensin vaihto ja sitten ratikalla kuluu noin 20 minuuttia nopeutetullakin ratikalla keskustaan ei ole kovin houkuttelevaa.   

On olemassa hyvin alkuvoimaisia kaupunkiliikennesuunnitelmia, jotka toteutuvat vain päiväunissa. Minäkin olen joskus nähnyt unta, että kadut ovat tyhjiä muusta liikenteestä ja ratikka kulkee tyhjällä Mannerheimintiellä kuin metro tai juna konsanaan. Kotona olin tosi nopeasti. Toisessa unessa ratikka lentelikin. Sitten mä heräsin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metro- ja junavaihto tulevat perustelluksi silloin, kun junamatka on niin pitkä ja junan nopeus niin suuri, että junamatkan aikana voitetaan vaihtamisen haitat. Tämä on tilanne, kun junamatkan pituus on enemmän kuin 1520 km. Helsingin metrolla ei tällaisia matkapituuksia ole, ja niihin 40 km/h linjanopeus on liian hidas. Paikallisjunien matkat ja nopeudet ovat matkustajille todellinen etu, ja siksi junan käyttö on suosittua eikä perustu pakotettuun vaihtoon kuten metrossa.


Mitä tarkoitat linjanopeudella? jos keskinopeutta, niin se 40 km/h ei ole hidas, kun se raitiovaunulla ja bussilla on keskustassa n 15 km/h. Metro kuitenkin kulkee keskustan läpi 40 km/h eli se on aikamoinen oikotie myös poiiikittaisliikenteessä. 

Sekä metro että lähijunat synnyttivät 1970-luvulta alkaen uusia keskuksia Helsinkiin, Espooseen ja Vantaalle. Ihmisillä ei ole aina tarve niiden takia tulla aina Helsingin keskustaan. Osa kulkee metrolla ja junalla vain omasta kotilähiöstään lähimpään isoon keskukseen. Esim rantaradan junissa yli puolet matkustajista vaihtuu kun juna pysähtyy Leppävaarassa. Ja junilla kuljetaan mielellään alle 15 km pitkiä matkojakin. Olen itse asunut pikkulähiöissäkin joissa on vain bussi, ja joskus vaihtanut ihan vapaaehtoisesti bussista junaan jonkun aseman kohdalla, vaikka bussi olisi vienyt perille asti ja vaikka vaihtaminen vaatii vähän kävelyä ja odottamista.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Metro ei todellakaan kulje 40km/h keskinopeudella keskustassa. Lähempänä 25km/h. Keskustan sisäisenä oikotienä se on kehno jo huonosti saavutettavien asemien takia.

----------


## petteri

> Metro ei todellakaan kulje 40km/h keskinopeudella keskustassa. Lähempänä 25km/h. Keskustan sisäisenä oikotienä se on kehno jo huonosti saavutettavien asemien takia.


Ruoholahti - Sörnäinen 7 minuuttia, 4,3 km, linjanopeus 36,8 km/h.
Kamppi - Hakaniemi 3 minuuttia, 1,9 km, linjanopeus 38 km/h.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metro ei todellakaan kulje 40km/h keskinopeudella keskustassa. Lähempänä 25km/h. Keskustan sisäisenä oikotienä se on kehno jo huonosti saavutettavien asemien takia.


En allekirjoita tuota. Jos minun pitää päästä esim Sörnäisistä tai idempää keskustaan, kuljen aina metrolla. Hakaniemestä olen joskus kulkenut raitiovaunulla, ja kiroillut sitä kun se jää liikenteen vuoksi jumiin seisomaan pitkän sillan ja Kaisaniemenkadun väliin useaksi minuutiksi. Lisäksi raitiovaunun eteneminen Kaivokatua pitkin on hidasta ja nykivää, pysähtyy joka valoihin.

Jos lähtöpaikka on Kaisaniemi tai idempänä ja määränpää on Kamppi tai Ruoholahti en koskaan kulje millään muula kuin metrolla. En edes tiedä millä ratikalla pääsisi.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Myönnetään, että metron suuntaisilla asemalta asemalle kulkevilla matkoilla metro onkin ihan toimiva. En vain itse muista, milloin itsellä olisi tuollaisia matkoja ollut. Yleensä on ollut asiaa aseman ulkopuolelle.

----------


## j-lu

> Pitäisikö tässä foorumissa olla kanssa "tykkää"/"ei tykkää"  -nappeja?


Pitäisi olla, mutta pitäisi myös olla muiden käyttäjien nähtävissä kuka on tykännyt. Siten satunnainen kävijä pystyisi helposti tunnistamaan ne, joiden anti joukkoliikennekeskusteluun on liikennevälineiden värihavainnointi ja säästä puhuminen.

----------


## vompatti

> Jos minun pitää päästä esim Sörnäisistä tai idempää keskustaan, kuljen aina metrolla.


Missä nyt on tuo "idempää"? Onko se esimerkiksi Kulosaaressa tai Herttoniemessä? Pääseekö sieltä keskustaan jollakin muullakin tavalla kuin metrolla ja omalla autolla (pl. yöliikenne)? Luonnollisesti joukkoliikennekäyttäjä käyttää metroa.




> Jos lähtöpaikka on Kaisaniemi tai idempänä ja määränpää on Kamppi tai Ruoholahti en koskaan kulje millään muula kuin metrolla. En edes tiedä millä ratikalla pääsisi.


Taas tällainen lähes-itsestäänselvyys. Kaisaniemestä Kamppiin ja Ruoholahteen ei kovin paljon kulje muuta joukkoliikennettä kuin metro, joten luonnollisesti sitä käytät. Muutaman viikon ajan on ollut vaihtoehtona raitiovaunu 9. Suosittelen kuitenkin kokeilemaan bussia 65A/66A; on monesti nopeampi kuin metro.

Itse kuljen joukkoliikenteellä kotoa Kamppiin bussilla ja kotoa Rautatientorille junalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Missä nyt on tuo "idempää"? Onko se esimerkiksi Kulosaaressa tai Herttoniemessä?


Kalasatama.



> Suosittelen kuitenkin kokeilemaan bussia 65A/66A; on monesti nopeampi kuin metro.


Ja kulkee varmaan kanssa yhtä usein?

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Kalasatama.


Ei taida tulla yllätyksenä, että matkustat Kalasatamasta Kamppiin metrolla. Kalasatamastahan ei etelän suuntaan ole muuta liikennettä kuin metro.




> Ja kulkee varmaan kanssa yhtä usein?


Kyllä. Käytännössä 65A ja 66A kulkevat riittävän usein. Jos esimerkiksi olet Hakaniemen Sokoksen ovella ja näet 65A:n tulevan, kannattaa ennemmin hypätä siihen kuin metroon. Jos bussia ei näy tulevan, mene metrolla.

----------


## j-lu

> En allekirjoita tuota. Jos minun pitää päästä esim Sörnäisistä tai idempää keskustaan, kuljen aina metrolla 
> 
> ...
> 
> Jos lähtöpaikka on Kaisaniemi tai idempänä ja määränpää on Kamppi tai Ruoholahti en koskaan kulje millään muula kuin metrolla. En edes tiedä millä ratikalla pääsisi.


Tässä on Helsingin maan uuminissa kulkevan metron ominaisuudet tiivistettynä. Kantakaupungissa sillä ei kannata kulkea yhtä asemanväliä missään olosuhteissa ja kaksi väliäkin on vähän siinä ja tässä: ehkä, jos on kyse keskustan pahimman ruuhkasumpun ohittamisesta tai pintaliikennettä ei ole. Mutta laiturilta laiturille metro on nopea!

----------


## Miska

> Ei taida tulla yllätyksenä, että matkustat Kalasatamasta Kamppiin metrolla. Kalasatamastahan ei etelän suuntaan ole muuta liikennettä kuin metro.
> 
> 
> Kyllä. Käytännössä 65A ja 66A kulkevat riittävän usein. Jos esimerkiksi olet Hakaniemen Sokoksen ovella ja näet 65A:n tulevan, kannattaa ennemmin hypätä siihen kuin metroon.


Tuo on kyllä ihan tuurista kiinni. Matka Hakaniemestä Ruoholahteen voi kestää bussilla 10 minuuttia tai tunnin tai mitä tahansa siltä väliltä. Metrolla matka-aika on pidemmästä kävelymatkasta huolimatta ennustettavissa muutaman minuutin tarkkuudella. Hakaniemestä tai Kurvista steissille matkustaessani en kyllä todennäköisesti vaivautuisi raahautumaan metroon, kun noin minuutin vuorovälillä kulkeva pintaliikenne veisi perille kutakuinkin samassa ajassa, ehkä jopa hieman nopeammin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä tarkoitat linjanopeudella?


Sen voit katsoa vaikka Kaupunkiliikenne-netistä.



> Joukkoliikennelinjan keskimääräinen liikennöintinopeus, kun mukaan lasketaan pysäkeillä pysähtyminen ja muu liikenteen aiheuttama seisominen.





> jos keskinopeutta, niin se 40 km/h ei ole hidas, kun se raitiovaunulla ja bussilla on keskustassa n 15 km/h. Metro kuitenkin kulkee keskustan läpi 40 km/h eli se on aikamoinen oikotie myös poiiikittaisliikenteessä.


Junaliikenteessä linjanopeus yltää arvoon 80 km/h, kun huippunopeus on 120 km/h ja asemaväli tarpeeksi pitkä. Siihen nähden HKL:n metro on hidas, vaikka sitä yritetään käyttää samaan tarkoitukseen kuin junia.

Mutta taitavat olla eri nopeudet liian vaikea aihe yleisölle. Erityisesti siksi, että muutamilla tahoilla on tapana sotkea asioita kaiken aikaa. Kuten selittämällä sitä, että metro on nopea, koska asemalaiturilta toiselle pääsee parissa minuutissa. Vaikka metron asemalaituri ja bussin tai ratikan pysäkkilaituri eivät edes ole samanarvoisia. Metroaseman laituri ei ole koskaan siellä, minne ollaan menossa. Mutta ihmisen matkan kohde voi olla heti bussi- tai ratikkapysäkin vieressä.

Onhan täällä moneen kertaan aikaisemminkin kerrottu, mitkä ovat matka-ajat joidenkin osoitteiden välillä kun matka tehdään bussilla, ratikalla tai metrolla. Helsingin keskusta on niin pieni paikka, ettei siellä metroa käyttävä vaihtoehdo tahdo olla millään nopein. Siitä huolimatta, että linjanopeus on suurempi kuin busseilla ja ratikoilla. Itsekin olen todennut, että kun ajoin Kaivokadulta metrolla Sörkkään, näin Kurvin pysäkiltä lähtemässä saman raitiovaunun, joka oli Kaivokadulla kun lähdin maan alle kohti metrolaituria.

Kun metron käyttöön liittyvät kävelymatkat kestävät aina vähintään 34 minuuttia enemmän kuin buseilla ja ratikalla, metron ainoa etu on matka-ajan ennustettavuus. Totta kai se on hyvä etu, mutta myös ratikoiden matka-aika voi olla yhtä hyvin ennustettavissa. Sitä vaan ei Helsingissä ole haluttu.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metroaseman laituri ei ole koskaan siellä, minne ollaan menossa. Mutta ihmisen matkan kohde voi olla heti bussi- tai ratikkapysäkin vieressä.


Jos metroaseman yhteydessä on jokin kauppakeskus ja olet menossa sinne, niin siirtymämatka on aika mitätön, minuutti liukuportaasa ja olet shoppailijan paratiisisa. Helsingin metroasemista 4:ltä pääsee suoraan kauppakeskukseen tai tavaratalon pohjakerrokseen. Länsimetron valmistuttua 2:een em lisäksi. On totta että kauppakeskusten kautta kulkeminen voi olla hankalaa kanssa. Siihen metron ympärille suunnitellut kaupungit nykyisin ilmeisesti tähtäävätkin, kulutushysteriaan. Olen itse ollut menossa Itäkeskuksen metroasemasta Marjaniemeen kävellen pari kertaa enkä ole meinannut löytää Itäkeskuksesta oikeaa uloskäyntiä! Mutta seuraavan kerran varmaan löydän.




> Onhan täällä moneen kertaan aikaisemminkin kerrottu, mitkä ovat matka-ajat joidenkin osoitteiden välillä kun matka tehdään bussilla, ratikalla tai metrolla. Helsingin keskusta on niin pieni paikka, ettei siellä metroa käyttävä vaihtoehdo tahdo olla millään nopein. Siitä huolimatta, että linjanopeus on suurempi kuin busseilla ja ratikoilla. Itsekin olen todennut, että kun ajoin Kaivokadulta metrolla Sörkkään, näin Kurvin pysäkiltä lähtemässä saman raitiovaunun, joka oli Kaivokadulla kun lähdin maan alle kohti metrolaituria.
> 
> Kun metron käyttöön liittyvät kävelymatkat kestävät aina vähintään 34 minuuttia enemmän kuin buseilla ja ratikalla, metron ainoa etu on matka-ajan ennustettavuus. Totta kai se on hyvä etu, mutta myös ratikoiden matka-aika voi olla yhtä hyvin ennustettavissa. Sitä vaan ei Helsingissä ole haluttu.


Kysymys on lähinnä siitä että jos metroa ei olisi koskaan Helsinkiin rakennettu niin busseja ja raitiovaunuja kulkisi Sörnäisten ja keskustan välillä niin paljon että ne eivät millään pystyisi ajamaan sillä nopeudella kuin bussit ja raitiovaunut nyt ajavat, vaan matkaan menisi 20-30 minuuttia, joka menee nytkin Mannerheimintietä pitkin keskustasta Töölön Tullin paikkeille. Kyse ei ole siitä ettei tahdota vaan siitä ettei voida tehdä sille mitään kun liikennettä on liian paljon.

t. Rainer

----------


## risukasa

> Kysymys on lähinnä siitä että jos metroa ei olisi koskaan Helsinkiin rakennettu niin busseja ja raitiovaunuja kulkisi Sörnäisten ja keskustan välillä niin paljon että ne eivät millään pystyisi ajamaan sillä nopeudella kuin bussit ja raitiovaunut nyt ajavat, vaan matkaan menisi 20-30 minuuttia, joka menee nytkin Mannerheimintietä pitkin keskustasta Töölön Tullin paikkeille. Kyse ei ole siitä ettei tahdota vaan siitä ettei voida tehdä sille mitään kun liikennettä on liian paljon.


Varmasti pystyisivät, kun vähän panostettaisiin sujuvuuteen. Se, mikä Hämeentielle mahtuu metron ansiosta, on henkilöautokaista.

----------


## hylje

Mannerheimintien suuntahan on niin alkeellinen, koska sen suunnan kehittäminen korvattiin pitkään metrosuunnitelmalla. Se suunnitelma on onneksi nyt kuopattu, eikä Pisarakaan osu kovin lähelle.

----------


## vompatti

> Jos metroaseman yhteydessä on jokin kauppakeskus ja olet menossa sinne, niin siirtymämatka on aika mitätön, minuutti liukuportaasa ja olet shoppailijan paratiisisa. Helsingin metroasemista 4:ltä pääsee suoraan kauppakeskukseen tai tavaratalon pohjakerrokseen.


Mitkä nämä neljä metroasemaa ovat? Kamppi, Rautatientori, Kaisaniemi, Vuosaari? Pääseekös Itäkeskuksessakin metrosta kauppakeskukseen sisäkautta, kun tulee keskustasta? Takaisinpäin joutuu sitten kai kiertämään sateessa ja viimassa.

Tosin Itäkeskuksen kauppakeskuksessa metrolta on Dressmanniin yhtä pitkä matka kuin rautatieaseman laiturilta 7 Aleksanterinkadun Dressmanniin. Vastaavasti rautatieasemalta on Forumin FunkyLadyyn yhtä pitkä matka kuin Itäkeskuksen metroaseman sisäänkäynnin luota Itäkeskuksen FunkyLadyyn. Sekä Forumin FunkyLady että Aleksanterinkadun Dressmann ovat paremmin tavoitettavissa raitiovaunulla. Rainerin kohteena ihan selvästi oli kauppakeskus itsessään eikä mikään yksittäinen liike. Tässä viestissä liikkeiden sijainnit perustuvat kevään tietoihin (kummassakin mainitussa kauppakeskuksessa on meneillään remontti, joka on sulkenut ja siirtänyt liikkeitä) ja matkat on mitattu Google Earthin viivaimella. Kaupat on valittu allekirjoittaneen kiinnostusten perusteella.




> Olen itse ollut menossa Itäkeskuksen metroasemasta Marjaniemeen kävellen pari kertaa enkä ole meinannut löytää Itäkeskuksesta oikeaa uloskäyntiä! Mutta seuraavan kerran varmaan löydän.


Anteron luokseko olit menossa?  :Smile:  Kauppakeskusten onkin tarkoituksena sekoittaa suuntavaisto ja GPS.




> matkaan menisi 20-30 minuuttia, joka menee nytkin Mannerheimintietä pitkin keskustasta Töölön Tullin paikkeille.


Jo on Mannerheimintie hidas! Keinot liikenteen nopeuttamiseen kyllä on: siirretään joukkoliikenne vaihtoehtoiselle reitille. Esimerkiksi bussi 205 Kampista vie matkustajan päätepysäkille Leppävaaraan 20-30 minuutissa. Ja matkalla kuljetaan aika läheltä Rainerin mainitsemia "paikkeita". Reittioppaan mukaan Stockmannilta pääsee Töölön tullin pysäkille 18 minuutissa, mukana on kävelyt kummassakin päässä. Mutta reittiopas ei tietenkään huomioi ruuhkia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Varmasti pystyisivät, kun vähän panostettaisiin sujuvuuteen. Se, mikä Hämeentielle mahtuu metron ansiosta, on henkilöautokaista.


Hämeentiellä ajaa vähemmän henkilöautoja kuin Mannerheimintiellä koska niillä on vaihtoehtoisena ja nopeampana reittinä korttelin päässä kulkeva Sörnäisten rantatie.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Mannerheimintien vastaava autoreitti on muutaman korttelin päässä oleva Mechelininkatu. Ei se pärjää rantatien kuudelle kaistalle ja eritasoristeyksille, mutta onpahan kuitenkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kysymys on lähinnä siitä että jos metroa ei olisi koskaan Helsinkiin rakennettu niin busseja ja raitiovaunuja kulkisi Sörnäisten ja keskustan välillä niin paljon että ne eivät millään pystyisi ajamaan sillä nopeudella kuin bussit ja raitiovaunut nyt ajavat, vaan matkaan menisi 20-30 minuuttia, joka menee nytkin Mannerheimintietä pitkin keskustasta Töölön Tullin paikkeille. Kyse ei ole siitä ettei tahdota vaan siitä ettei voida tehdä sille mitään kun liikennettä on liian paljon.


Tämä väittämä perustuu harhaan siitä, että liikenteen kapasiteetilla ja nopeudella olisi suora riippuvuus. Näin asia ei ole, vaan liikenteen kapasiteetin ja nopeuden kuvaja on (kyljellään oleva) paraabeli. Ajoneuvovirran määrällinen maksimi, eli maksimimäärä ajoneuvoja kaistalla, on nopeudessa 5060 km/h. Jos nopeus siitä nousee, määrä vähenee. Mutta määrä vähenee myös, jos nopeus laskee. Maksimaalista matkustajamäärää ei siis saavuteta sillä, että ratikoita tai busseja kulkee peräkkäin toinen toisissaan kiinni erittäin hitaasti.

Joukkoliikenteessä kapasiteetti ei ole suoraan ajoneuvovirta, vaan ajoneuvovirta kerrottuna yhden ajoneuvon matkustajamäärällä. Maksimi tulee silloin, kun ajoeuvo on maksimikokoinen.

Aiemmin siteeraamassani _Liikenteen kehitys Helsingissa 2010_ -julkaisussa on tieto myös Pitkästä sillasta. Sen kauttahan joukkoliikenne Sörkän ja keskustan välillä kulkee.

Aamuruuhkassa klo 69 (siis kolmen tunnin aikana) henkilöitä kulkee 27.700, josta metron osuus on 17.330. Oletetaan, että huipputunti olisi tästä 40 % (saman lähteen sivun 26 kuvan 18 mukaan). Pitkän sillan yli pitäisi siis kuljettaa tunnissa 11.080 hlö. Nyt keskustan suuntaan kulkee huipputuntina 40 raitiovaunuvuoroa (Liitetaulukko 2). Jotta kaikki voisivat kulkea raitiovaunuissa, yhteen vuoroon pitäisi mahtua 277 henkilöä. Tämä hoituu helposti kahden Transtech-vaunun junilla. Seisten matkustavia on 131, seisontatiheys on 2,6 matkustajaa neliömetrillä. Ja siis kun vuorojen määrä on sama kuin nyt, varmaan voinemme olla yhtä mieltä siitä, että myös liikenne sujuu samalla nopeudella kuin nyt.

Jos metroa ei olisi koskaan Helsinkiin rakennettu, mutta raitiotie kulkisi samaa reittiä kuin nytkin Sörkästä keskustaan, matka sujuisi ratikalla yhtä nopeasti kuin metrolla nyt.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos metroa ei olisi koskaan Helsinkiin rakennettu, mutta raitiotie kulkisi samaa reittiä kuin nytkin Sörkästä keskustaan, matka sujuisi ratikalla yhtä nopeasti kuin metrolla nyt.


Koska suurin osa autoista ajaa Sörnäisten Rantatietä. Mannerheimintiellä ei raitiotieliikenne tule koskaan olemaan yhtä nopea kuin metro koska kaikki autot keskustaan ajavat sitä pitkin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Aiemmin siteeraamassani _Liikenteen kehitys Helsingissa 2010_ -julkaisussa on tieto myös Pitkästä sillasta. Sen kauttahan joukkoliikenne Sörkän ja keskustan välillä kulkee.
> 
> Aamuruuhkassa klo 69 (siis kolmen tunnin aikana) henkilöitä kulkee 27.700, josta metron osuus on 17.330. Oletetaan, että huipputunti olisi tästä 40 % (saman lähteen sivun 26 kuvan 18 mukaan). Pitkän sillan yli pitäisi siis kuljettaa tunnissa 11.080 hlö. Nyt keskustan suuntaan kulkee huipputuntina 40 raitiovaunuvuoroa (Liitetaulukko 2). Jotta kaikki voisivat kulkea raitiovaunuissa, yhteen vuoroon pitäisi mahtua 277 henkilöä. Tämä hoituu helposti kahden Transtech-vaunun junilla. Seisten matkustavia on 131, seisontatiheys on 2,6 matkustajaa neliömetrillä. Ja siis kun vuorojen määrä on sama kuin nyt, varmaan voinemme olla yhtä mieltä siitä, että myös liikenne sujuu samalla nopeudella kuin nyt.
> *
> Jos metroa ei olisi koskaan Helsinkiin rakennettu, mutta raitiotie kulkisi samaa reittiä kuin nytkin Sörkästä keskustaan, matka sujuisi ratikalla yhtä nopeasti kuin metrolla nyt.*


Väite, että metron välittämä liikenne kulkisi yhtä nopeasti kuin nykyisessä tunnelissa, vaikka se kulkisi raitiovaunuissa kadulla Hämeentiellä ja Pitkänsillan yli kuvaa erinomaisesti sitä hyytävää realismia, jolla Antero esittelee joukkoliikenneratkaisujaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Väite, että metron välittämä liikenne kulkisi yhtä nopeasti kuin nykyisessä tunnelissa, vaikka se kulkisi raitiovaunuissa kadulla Hämeentiellä ja Pitkänsillan yli kuvaa erinomaisesti sitä hyytävää realismia, jolla Antero esittelee joukkoliikenneratkaisujaan.


Ja tämä henkilöön käyvä argumentti edistää keskustelua miten? Kerro nyt edes vastaperusteet.

----------


## petteri

> Ja tämä henkilöön käyvä argumentti edistää keskustelua miten? Kerro nyt edes vastaperusteet.


Riittävän absurdiin väitteeseen sarkasmi on oikein hyvä vastauksen tyylilaji. Ja tuo kommentti käsittelee asioiden esitystapaa, ei henkilöä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Riittävän absurdiin väitteeseen sarkasmi on oikein hyvä vastauksen tyylilaji. Ja tuo kommentti käsittelee asioiden esitystapaa, ei henkilöä.


Niin, mutta ne perusteet. Miksi 40 vuoroa tunnissa kulkisi eri nopeudella riippuen siitä, onko jossain maan alla metrotunneli vai ei?

Entä mikä on mielestäsi absurdia tässä:



> Aamuruuhkassa klo 69 (siis kolmen tunnin aikana) henkilöitä kulkee 27.700, josta metron osuus on 17.330. Oletetaan, että huipputunti olisi tästä 40 % (saman lähteen sivun 26 kuvan 18 mukaan). Pitkän sillan yli pitäisi siis kuljettaa tunnissa 11.080 hlö. Nyt keskustan suuntaan kulkee huipputuntina 40 raitiovaunuvuoroa (Liitetaulukko 2). Jotta kaikki voisivat kulkea raitiovaunuissa, yhteen vuoroon pitäisi mahtua 277 henkilöä. Tämä hoituu helposti kahden Transtech-vaunun junilla. Seisten matkustavia on 131, seisontatiheys on 2,6 matkustajaa neliömetrillä. Ja siis kun vuorojen määrä on sama kuin nyt, varmaan voinemme olla yhtä mieltä siitä, että myös liikenne sujuu samalla nopeudella kuin nyt.


Antero

----------


## petteri

> Niin, mutta ne perusteet. Miksi 40 vuoroa tunnissa kulkisi eri nopeudella riippuen siitä, onko jossain maan alla metrotunneli vai ei?


Tuo on kyllä ihan eri väite, jonka esitit ja johon vastasin.




> Aamuruuhkassa klo 69 (siis kolmen tunnin aikana) henkilöitä kulkee 27.700, josta metron osuus on 17.330. Oletetaan, että huipputunti olisi tästä 40 % (saman lähteen sivun 26 kuvan 18 mukaan). Pitkän sillan yli pitäisi siis kuljettaa tunnissa 11.080 hlö. Nyt keskustan suuntaan kulkee huipputuntina 40 raitiovaunuvuoroa (Liitetaulukko 2). Jotta kaikki voisivat kulkea raitiovaunuissa, yhteen vuoroon pitäisi mahtua 277 henkilöä. Tämä hoituu helposti kahden Transtech-vaunun junilla. Seisten matkustavia on 131, seisontatiheys on 2,6 matkustajaa neliömetrillä. Ja siis kun vuorojen määrä on sama kuin nyt, varmaan voinemme olla yhtä mieltä siitä, että myös liikenne sujuu samalla nopeudella kuin nyt.
> 
> Jos metroa ei olisi koskaan Helsinkiin rakennettu, mutta raitiotie kulkisi samaa reittiä kuin nytkin Sörkästä keskustaan, matka sujuisi ratikalla yhtä nopeasti kuin metrolla nyt.


Väite, että 15 vuoroa tunnissa metrotunnelissa kulkee samalla nopeudella kuin 40 ratikkavuoroa tunnissa kulkisi pitkänsillan yli muun liikenteen seassa on täysin absurdi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tosin Itäkeskuksen kauppakeskuksessa metrolta on Dressmanniin yhtä pitkä matka kuin rautatieaseman laiturilta 7 Aleksanterinkadun Dressmanniin. Vastaavasti rautatieasemalta on Forumin FunkyLadyyn yhtä pitkä matka kuin Itäkeskuksen metroaseman sisäänkäynnin luota Itäkeskuksen FunkyLadyyn. Sekä Forumin FunkyLady että Aleksanterinkadun Dressmann ovat paremmin tavoitettavissa raitiovaunulla. Rainerin kohteena ihan selvästi oli kauppakeskus itsessään eikä mikään yksittäinen liike. Tässä viestissä liikkeiden sijainnit perustuvat kevään tietoihin (kummassakin mainitussa kauppakeskuksessa on meneillään remontti, joka on sulkenut ja siirtänyt liikkeitä) ja matkat on mitattu Google Earthin viivaimella. Kaupat on valittu allekirjoittaneen kiinnostusten perusteella.


Kauppakeskukset ovat sinänsä petollisia että niissä yritetään eksyttää ihmisiä ja jäämään niihin tekemään heräteostoksia. Toisaalta jos tietää mitä haluaa ostaa, esim  housut, tai takin, aloitan kierroksen jostain liikkeestä joka on lähimpänä sitä metro- tai muuta joukkolikenneterminaalia jonne saavun. Jos ensimmäisestä liikkeestä löytyy mitä etsin, voin palata tyytyväisenä takaisin. Jos joutuu etsimään mitä etsii kiertämällä kauppakeskuksen ja lähiseudun kaikki liikkeet niin se tieto helpottaa että ainakin keskustassa ja esim Itiksessä on metroasema toisessakin päässä sitä reittiä jota kiertää. Parasta keskustassa ja esim Itiksessä on se ettei niihin tarvitse mennä autolla eikä huvita.




> Anteron luokseko olit menossa?


Siellä asuu ja pitää pienoisjunakauppaa eräs toinen junaharrastaja .




> Jo on Mannerheimintie hidas! Keinot liikenteen nopeuttamiseen kyllä on: siirretään joukkoliikenne vaihtoehtoiselle reitille. Esimerkiksi bussi 205 Kampista vie matkustajan päätepysäkille Leppävaaraan 20-30 minuutissa. Ja matkalla kuljetaan aika läheltä Rainerin mainitsemia "paikkeita". Reittioppaan mukaan Stockmannilta pääsee Töölön tullin pysäkille 18 minuutissa, mukana on kävelyt kummassakin päässä. Mutta reittiopas ei tietenkään huomioi ruuhkia.


Se siinä nimenomaan on ongelma että ruuhkat ei ilmaannu laboratorio-olosuhteissa. 40-45 minuuttia kympin tai nelosen ratiakssa Stockan luota Munkkaan tai Pikku-Huopalahteen ei ole harvinaista. Metro ajaa jo edestakaisin Vuosareen siinä ajassa.

Jos ei Mannerheimintien alle sada ratikkatunnelia tai metroa niin ainoa vaihtoehtoinen reitti on ratikka Hesperian puiston kautta Kisahallille ja sieltä vielä Urheilukatua pitkin Töölön tulille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Itiksessä on metroasema toisessakin päässä sitä reittiä jota kiertää.


Voitko tarkentaa? En ymmärtänyt tätä.




> 40-45 minuuttia kympin tai nelosen ratiakssa Stockan luota Munkkaan tai Pikku-Huopalahteen ei ole harvinaista.


Voiko joku vahvistaa tämän väitteen todeksi? Miksi Mannerheimintie on niin hidas, kun Töölöntorin kautta kulkevat bussit ovat huomattavasti nopeampia? Miksi sitten kaikkea joukkoliikennettä ei siirretä toiselle reitille?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo on kyllä ihan eri väite, jonka esitit ja johon vastasin.


Olkiukkoja liikkeellä?



> Väite, että 15 vuoroa tunnissa metrotunnelissa kulkee samalla nopeudella kuin 40 ratikkavuoroa tunnissa kulkisi pitkänsillan yli muun liikenteen seassa on täysin absurdi.


Olkiukkoja, kyllä vain. Sörkästä keskustaan, kuten Kaivokadulle, pääsee ratikalla nyt samaan aikaan kuin metrolla. Ratikkavuoroja on tiheimmillään Pitkällä sillalla, jossa niitä on 40 tunnissa. Metrovuoroja on samassa kohdassa ja koko matkalla Sörnäisten ja Rautatieaseman asemien välillä 15.

Tässä ei ole ollut puhe linjanopeuksien vertailusta, koska ne eivät kerro siitä, kauanko kuluu aikaa ihmisen matkaan osoitteesta toiseen. Se, että keskustellaan ihmisen matka-ajasta, ei junien tai vaunujen matka-ajasta, käy yksiselitteisesti selväksi ketjun viesteistä.

Selvennykseksi vielä, että olkiukolla tarkoitetaan sitä, että kun minä kirjoitan jotain, sinä keksit itse kysymyksen, johon kirjoittamani on väärä vastaus ja väität, että minä olen väärässä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voitko tarkentaa? En ymmärtänyt tätä.


Siis Itäkeskuksen toisessa päässä on Puotilan metroasema. Keskustassa on ostoskävelyreittien varrella Kamppin ja Kaisaniemen metroasemat Rautatientorin lisäksi. 



> Voiko joku vahvistaa tämän väitteen todeksi? Miksi Mannerheimintie on niin hidas, kun Töölöntorin kautta kulkevat bussit ovat huomattavasti nopeampia? Miksi sitten kaikkea joukkoliikennettä ei siirretä toiselle reitille?


Töölöntorin kautta kulkevat bussit eivät lähde Stockmannilta eikä niiden kyytiin päääse läheltäkään rautatieasemaa. Pitää siis ensin mennä Kamppiin että pääsee niiden kyytiin. Ja jos pääsisi niiden ajama matka pitenisi. 

Topeliuksenkadulle ei mahtuisi ajamaan mitään raitiovaunuja nykysten bussien ja autojen lisäksi. Tai sitten pitää autot häätää pois kokonaan. Lisäksi Topeliuksenkadulla on jyrkkä mäki joka vaikeuttaa raitiovaunuilla ajoa. Palvelukokonaisuutta ajatellen parempi jos ainakin raitiovaunut saisi kulkea mannerheimintiellä tai sen alla tai vieressä (puistossa)

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Olkiukkoja liikkeellä?
> Olkiukkoja, kyllä vain. Sörkästä keskustaan, kuten Kaivokadulle, pääsee ratikalla nyt samaan aikaan kuin metrolla. Ratikkavuoroja on tiheimmillään Pitkällä sillalla, jossa niitä on 40 tunnissa. Metrovuoroja on samassa kohdassa ja koko matkalla Sörnäisten ja Rautatieaseman asemien välillä 15.


Kun on Sörkän metroasemalla metrovaunussa on kyllä selvästi nopeammin Kaivokadulla kuin silloin kun on samaan aikaan Kurvissa ratikassa.

Olit tuossa viestissä edellisessä kappaleessa kuljettamassa 11080 henkilöä tunnissa, jotka tulevat ties mistä ja vielä ilmeisesti koko lailla eläinkuljetusdirektiivien raameissa. Lukijan on toki hiukan vaikea ymmärtää, että seuraavassa lauseessa muka viittaatkin ihan toisenlaiseen matkaan joka alkaa kadulta Sörnaisistä Kaivokadulle ja rinnastat ratikan sekä metron nopeuden tuolla välillä.

----------


## hylje

> Kun on sörkän metroasemalla metrovaunussa on kyllä selvästi nopeammin kaivokadulla kuin silloin kun on samaan aikaan kurvissa ratikassa.


Mitä ihmettä oikein olet tekemässä, jos matkasi oikeasti alkaa Sörnäisissä olevassa metrovaunussa? Väitän, että suurin osa ihmisistä tulee Sörnäisten metroasemalle kadun kautta, eli siitä ratikkapysäkin vierestä. Ja asemalle päästyään joutuvat odottamaan keskimääräisen vuorovälin 2-2.5min. Ratikalla nyt vain on epäreilu etu, kun keskimääräinen teoreettinen vuoroväli on 2.5min (= 6 ja 7 á 10min).

----------


## petteri

> Mitä ihmettä oikein olet tekemässä, jos matkasi oikeasti alkaa Sörnäisissä olevassa metrovaunussa? Väitän, että suurin osa ihmisistä tulee Sörnäisten metroasemalle kadun kautta, eli siitä ratikkapysäkin vierestä.


Kulkemassa metrolla. Suurin osa metron matkustajista kulkee Sörnäisten metroaseman kautta poistumatta junasta.

----------


## 339-DF

> 40-45 minuuttia kympin tai nelosen ratiakssa Stockan luota Munkkaan tai Pikku-Huopalahteen ei ole harvinaista.


Nämä täysin naurettavat väitteet vievät tehokkaasti uskottavuuden kaikista muistakin sanomisistasi. Yrittäisit liioitella vähän maltillisemmin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:18 ----------




> Topeliuksenkadulle ei mahtuisi ajamaan mitään raitiovaunuja nykysten bussien ja autojen lisäksi. Tai sitten pitää autot häätää pois kokonaan.


Aika taikureita ovat KSV:ssä kun ovat kuitenkin sinne raitiovaunut piirtäneet. Tehokas raitioliikennöinti tietysti vaatii bussiliikenteen vähentämistä, mutta eipä siinä järkeä olisikaan, että ratikat tuotaisiin sinne bussien lisäksi. Toki ne korvaavat busseista suuren osan ja mahdollisesti reittimuutosten kautta lähes kaiken bussiliikenteen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi Mannerheimintie on niin hidas, kun Töölöntorin kautta kulkevat bussit ovat huomattavasti nopeampia?


Riippuu myös mitä bussia tarkastelee. 205 on kyllä nopea Topeliuksella, mutta 14 tuskin pääsee ratikkaa nopeammin. Pysäkkiajat vaikuttavat aika paljon lopulta.




> Aika taikureita ovat KSV:ssä kun ovat kuitenkin sinne raitiovaunut piirtäneet.


No, KSV:hän piirsi ratikan Ruoholahdenkadullekin...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aika taikureita ovat KSV:ssä kun ovat kuitenkin sinne raitiovaunut piirtäneet. Tehokas raitioliikennöinti tietysti vaatii bussiliikenteen vähentämistä, mutta eipä siinä järkeä olisikaan, että ratikat tuotaisiin sinne bussien lisäksi. Toki ne korvaavat busseista suuren osan ja mahdollisesti reittimuutosten kautta lähes kaiken bussiliikenteen.


Ainoa bussilinja joka lähitulevaisuudessa korvattaisiin raitiovaunulla on 18 ja mahdollisesti 14. Toki muita saisi mielelläni korvata mutta koska niiden määränpäät ovat kauempana niin niille pitää järjestää nopeampi ja esteettömämpi reitti kuin nykyiset kadut. En valittaisi nelosen ja kympin ratikan hitautta ellei olisi kokemusta. Käytän niitä satunnaisesti luokkaa kerran viikossa, ja myös bussia 14, 39, 45 sekä 200-300 sarjan seutubusseja ja aina iltapäiväruuhkan aikaan. Bussit ovat päsääntöisesti nopeampia kuin raitiovaunu, paitsi 14 jolla on pysäkkejä useammin kuin muulla. Jos linjauudistuksen ansiosta saadaan raitiolinjoja  lisää jotka ovat yhtä hitaita kuin bussi 14 niin ei oikeastaan mikään parane.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Riippuu myös mitä bussia tarkastelee. 205 on kyllä nopea Topeliuksella, mutta 14 tuskin pääsee ratikkaa nopeammin. Pysäkkiajat vaikuttavat aika paljon lopulta.


Pysäkkitiheydellä on todellakin merkitystä, kuten myös siltä kuinka montaa pysäkkiä todella käytetään. 14 ja 18 ovat kyllä hitaita, kun ne pysähtelevät jatkuvasti. Mutta linjastouudistusten jälkeen 14+18 yhdistelmä toimii paljon paremmin kuin 14+14B, jotka olivat aina samassa jonossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pysäkkitiheydellä on todellakin merkitystä, kuten myös siltä kuinka montaa pysäkkiä todella käytetään. 14 ja 18 ovat kyllä hitaita, kun ne pysähtelevät jatkuvasti. Mutta linjastouudistusten jälkeen 14+18 yhdistelmä toimii paljon paremmin kuin 14+14B, jotka olivat aina samassa jonossa.


Jos yksityiskohtiin pitää mennä, niin 14 on hidas ruuhka-aikaan sekä ruuhkan pääsuuntaan että vaastakkaiseen suuntaan. Raitiovaunut 4 ja 10 vat hitaita vain ruuhkan pääsuuntaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kulkemassa metrolla. Suurin osa metron matkustajista kulkee Sörnäisten metroaseman kautta poistumatta junasta.


Tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, miten hyvin metro palvelee kantakaupungin sisäisessä liikkumisessa. Ne, jotka tulevat ulkopuolelta kantakaupunkiin metrolla menevät tietenkin sillä niin pitkälle kuin pääsevät. Ne, jotka liikkuvat kantakaupungin sisällä, eivät asu metroasemilla tai ole niillä töissä taikka asioimassa, vaan heidän on ensin päästävä metroasemalle, metrolaiturille ja metrojunaan.

Kun et ole kumonnut väitettäni siitä, että ilman metroa Sörkästä pääsee keskustaan yhtä nopeasti kuin metrolla, vaikka metroa ei olisi koskaan tehtykään, myönnätkö olevasi jo samaa mieltä?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kun et ole kumonnut väitettäni siitä, että ilman metroa Sörkästä pääsee keskustaan yhtä nopeasti kuin metrolla, vaikka metroa ei olisi koskaan tehtykään, myönnätkö olevasi jo samaa mieltä?


Riippuu mitä tuolla väiteellä tarkoitat.




> Joukkoliikenteessä kapasiteetti ei ole suoraan ajoneuvovirta, vaan ajoneuvovirta kerrottuna yhden ajoneuvon matkustajamäärällä. Maksimi tulee silloin, kun ajoeuvo on maksimikokoinen.
> 
> Aiemmin siteeraamassani _Liikenteen kehitys Helsingissa 2010_ -julkaisussa on tieto myös Pitkästä sillasta. Sen kauttahan joukkoliikenne Sörkän ja keskustan välillä kulkee.
> 
> Aamuruuhkassa klo 69 (siis kolmen tunnin aikana) henkilöitä kulkee 27.700, josta metron osuus on 17.330. Oletetaan, että huipputunti olisi tästä 40 % (saman lähteen sivun 26 kuvan 18 mukaan). Pitkän sillan yli pitäisi siis kuljettaa tunnissa 11.080 hlö. Nyt keskustan suuntaan kulkee huipputuntina 40 raitiovaunuvuoroa (Liitetaulukko 2). Jotta kaikki voisivat kulkea raitiovaunuissa, yhteen vuoroon pitäisi mahtua 277 henkilöä. Tämä hoituu helposti kahden Transtech-vaunun junilla. Seisten matkustavia on 131, seisontatiheys on 2,6 matkustajaa neliömetrillä. Ja siis kun vuorojen määrä on sama kuin nyt, varmaan voinemme olla yhtä mieltä siitä, että myös liikenne sujuu samalla nopeudella kuin nyt.
> 
> Jos metroa ei olisi koskaan Helsinkiin rakennettu, mutta raitiotie kulkisi samaa reittiä kuin nytkin Sörkästä keskustaan, matka sujuisi ratikalla yhtä nopeasti kuin metrolla nyt.


Vaihtoehto 1) Yllä oleva teksti on yhtä kokonaisuutta. Tämä on minusta normaali tapa ymmärtää tuo väite tuossa asiayhteydessä. Edellisen kappaleen lopussa puhutaan raitiotiestä, kapasiteetista sekä nopeudesta, jonka selvittämistä jatketaan seuraavassa kappaleessa. 

Tällöin väitteen sisältö on, että idästä  tai muusta suunnasta tulevassa raidekulkuneuvossa matkustava pääsisi yhtä nopeasti kuin nykyään Sörnäisistä keskustaan, vaikka metroa ei olisi rakennettu.

Tuosta väitteestä olen eri mieltä. Metrotunneli nopeuttaa paljon idästä tulevia matkoja Sörnäisen ja keskustan välillä.




> Jos metroa ei olisi koskaan Helsinkiin rakennettu, mutta raitiotie kulkisi samaa reittiä kuin nytkin Sörkästä keskustaan, matka sujuisi ratikalla yhtä nopeasti kuin metrolla nyt.


Vaihtoehto 2) Ylläoleva lause ei liity muuhun tekstiin, vaan lause on irrallinen. 

Tuolloin väite on, että Sörnäisistä (katutasosta) matkaan lähtevä matkustaja kulkisi Kaivokadulle nykyisellä ratikan nopeudella, vaikka metroa ei olisi rakennettu.

Tuon väitteen kanssa olen pääpiirteittäin samaa mieltä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, miten hyvin metro palvelee kantakaupungin sisäisessä liikkumisessa. Ne, jotka tulevat ulkopuolelta kantakaupunkiin metrolla menevät tietenkin sillä niin pitkälle kuin pääsevät. Ne, jotka liikkuvat kantakaupungin sisällä, eivät asu metroasemilla tai ole niillä töissä taikka asioimassa, vaan heidän on ensin päästävä metroasemalle, metrolaiturille ja metrojunaan.


Ei se ole koskaan tuottanut mitään ongelmia. Olen silloin tällöin käynyt kylässä ihmisten luona jotka asuvat Kalliossa. Jos ollaan käyty jossain baarissa esim "Hilpeässä Hauessa" Vaasankadulla, niin siitä on niin lyhyt matka metroon että mitään raitiovaunua tai bussia ei kannata eriksen ruveta etsimään. Paitsi jos kello on yli 23:00, nin silloin on ollut pakko. Ja kolmonen on silloin vienyt kummalliselle kiertoajelulle ympäri kaupunkia, mutta se katsokoot omaksi mokaksi ettei ota selvää minne se menee. 




> Kun et ole kumonnut väitettäni siitä, että ilman metroa Sörkästä pääsee keskustaan yhtä nopeasti kuin metrolla, vaikka metroa ei olisi koskaan tehtykään, myönnätkö olevasi jo samaa mieltä?


Tämän väitteen varmistamiseksi kannattaisi pyytää kommenttia joltain joka on ollut työelämässä juuri ennenkuin metron 1. vaihe valmistui 1982, ja joka on liikkunut säännöllisesti ja ruuhka-aikaan esim juuri Sörnäisten tai Kallion ja keskustan välillä. Tai jos joku muistaa miten kauan kesti liikkua pintaliikenteellä silloin kun metrossa oli se kuuluisa putkirikosta aiheutunut liikennekatkos pari vuotta sittten.

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Tai jos joku muistaa miten kauan kesti liikkua pintaliikenteellä silloin kun metrossa oli se kuuluisa putkirikosta aiheutunut liikennekatkos pari vuotta sitten. t. Rainer


Sopiiko tuollainen 2010-luvun poikkeustilanne vertauskohdaksi 1980-luvun tilanteeseen?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sopiiko tuollainen 2010-luvun poikkeustilanne vertauskohdaksi 1980-luvun tilanteeseen?


Ei se nyt ihan sama asia ole, koska se oli poikkeustilanne. Mutta sen ansiosta monen oli pakko tulla bussilla tai ratikalla keskustaan koska metro kulki vain Kaisaniemeen. Toinen juttu että moni jätti turhat matkansa tekemättä ja odotti tilanteen korjautumista.

Jos joku (esim sinä) muistat miten kauan kesti bussilla ja raitiovaunulla kulkeminen Sörnäisistä keskustaan ennen metroa, niin silloinhan meillä olisi faktatietoa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sane

Miksi täällä keskusteluissa esiintyy aina kaksi täysin ääripäätä, ei kai liikennejärjestelyiden tarvitsisi ihan mustavalkoisia olla?
1: Mannerheimintien liikennettä pystytään nopettamaan vain ja ainoastaan tunneloimalla ratikkaliikenne
2: Ratikalle täydelliset valoetuudet nostavat ratikan linjanopeuden lähelle metron tasoa

Onhan Mannerheimintien (ja ylipäänsä Helsingin) ratikkaliikenne nykyisellään tavattoman hidasta. Ja toki Mannerheimintiellä esiintyy haastavia risteyksiä, joissa nollaviive-etuuksien toteuttaminen on vaikeaa tai mahdotonta. Mutta ei kai koko omilla kaistoillaan kulkevaa raitioitietä tarvitse tunneliin vetää muutaman hankalan risteyksen takia? Vaikka näillä pienillä toimenpiteillä ei päästäisikään aivan sinne metron nopeuksiin, tarjoaisivat ne silti nykyiseen nähden huomattavaa nopeutusta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi täällä keskusteluissa esiintyy aina kaksi täysin ääripäätä, ei kai liikennejärjestelyiden tarvitsisi ihan mustavalkoisia olla?
> 1: Mannerheimintien liikennettä pystytään nopettamaan vain ja ainoastaan tunneloimalla ratikkaliikenne
> 2: Ratikalle täydelliset valoetuudet nostavat ratikan linjanopeuden lähelle metron tasoa
> 
> Onhan Mannerheimintien (ja ylipäänsä Helsingin) ratikkaliikenne nykyisellään tavattoman hidasta. Ja toki Mannerheimintiellä esiintyy haastavia risteyksiä, joissa nollaviive-etuuksien toteuttaminen on vaikeaa tai mahdotonta. Mutta ei kai koko omilla kaistoillaan kulkevaa raitioitietä tarvitse tunneliin vetää muutaman hankalan risteyksen takia? Vaikka näillä pienillä toimenpiteillä ei päästäisikään aivan sinne metron nopeuksiin, tarjoaisivat ne silti nykyiseen nähden huomattavaa nopeutusta.


Paras kommentti muutamaan sivuun.

Oikeastaan tähän ei pitäisi kirjoittaa mitään. Aivan turhaa jankkaamista useamman sivun verran, ja samaa jankkaamista on luettu ennenkin milloin mistäkin topikista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paras kommentti muutamaan sivuun.
> 
> Oikeastaan tähän ei pitäisi kirjoittaa mitään. Aivan turhaa jankkaamista useamman sivun verran, ja samaa jankkaamista on luettu ennenkin milloin mistäkin topikista.


Tekniikka on ollut olemassa ainakin 10 vuotta mutta mitään konkreettista parannusta ei ole tapahtunut. Niitä hankalia risteyksiä on vain liikaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Tekniikka on ollut olemassa ainakin 10 vuotta mutta mitään konkreettista parannusta ei ole tapahtunut. Niitä hankalia risteyksiä on vain liikaa.


Eihän Manskulla ole ylipäänsä kuin muutama risteys, jossa mennään poikki kadun. Hyvä alku raitiovaunuliikenteen nopeuttamiseen voisi olla se, että Rautatiekadun jälkeen Töölön kujilta ei saisi kääntyä Manskua pohjoiseen. Ylipäänsä Helsingin liikenteen keskeisiä ongelmia on se, että lähes joka risteyksessä saa kääntyä vasemmalle. Ei mtn järkeä.

----------


## 339-DF

> No, KSV:hän piirsi ratikan Ruoholahdenkadullekin...


Joo, tohon on enää paha mitään sanoa.  :Wink:  Tosin tekisi mieli sanoa, että näiden vuosien aikana KSV:ssäkin olisi asiantuntemus lisääntynyt eikä yhtä epäonnistuneita ratkaisuita enää suunniteltaisi. Mutta kun nyt katsoo näitä tuoreita Manskun kuvia, niin taidan jättää senkin sanomatta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:35 ----------




> En valittaisi nelosen ja kympin ratikan hitautta ellei olisi kokemusta. Käytän niitä satunnaisesti luokkaa kerran viikossa


Kyllä 4 ja 10 ovat munkin mielestä hitaita ja munkkalaisena löytyy aika paljon kokemustakin. Aika iso osa sitä hitautta johtuu puhtaasti siitä, että aikataulut ovat liian löysät ja kuljettajia kielletään ajamasta etuajassa. Mutta tuo 4045 min Stockalta päättärille on silti liioittelua vailla todellisuuspohjaa.

Kun oma matkustukseni on pääasiassa ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella, niin kyselin vielä yhdeltä tutulta kuljettajalta, joka näitä linjoja ajaa. Piti tuollaisia ajoaikoja mahdottomina  jos noin uhkaisi käydä, vaunu olisi niin pahasti myöhässä, että se käännytettäisiin takaisin kaupunkiin jo ennen päättäriä.

Yritetään nyt vaan pysyä tosiasioissa. Reittiopas tarjoaa välille YT-Saunalahdentie iltaruuhkassa 24 min. Keskinopeus on 15,25 km/h. Se on ihan riittävän surkea luku, jotta nelosta voi moittia hitaaksi vääristelemättäkin. Jos matkaan menisi 17 min, keskinopeus olisi 21,5 km/h. Siinä olisi hyvä ensitavoite.

----------


## Albert

Onko tuollaisia etuuksia muualla kuin Hämeentien ja Kotisaarenkadun risteyksessä ja Hämeentien ja Arabiankadun risteyksessä? Nekin taitavat olla noin 90% nollaviiveestä.
Kertokaapa!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaihtoehto 1) Yllä oleva teksti on yhtä kokonaisuutta. Tämä on minusta normaali tapa ymmärtää tuo väite tuossa asiayhteydessä. Edellisen kappaleen lopussa puhutaan raitiotiestä, kapasiteetista sekä nopeudesta, jonka selvittämistä jatketaan seuraavassa kappaleessa.


Lainaamasi viesti on osa usean viestin muodostamaa keskustelua. Olkiukkojen esittämistä on sekin, että poimit haluamasi pätkän irti kokonaisuudesta ja asiayhteydestä, johon se liittyy, ja sitten esität arvioita, jotka ovat muuta kuin se asia, mistä tekstin irroitit.

Ketjussa keskusteltiin metron palvelukyvystä kantakaupungin alueella. Se on osuudella SörnäinenRuoholahti mainitut asemat mukaanlukien. Metro ei palvele muualla, kun se ei muualla ole. Rainer esitti, että jos ei olisi metroa, matka Sörnäisistä keskustaan kestäisi 2030 minuuttia.



> Kysymys on lähinnä siitä että jos metroa ei olisi koskaan Helsinkiin rakennettu niin busseja ja raitiovaunuja kulkisi Sörnäisten ja keskustan välillä niin paljon että ne eivät millään pystyisi ajamaan sillä nopeudella kuin bussit ja raitiovaunut nyt ajavat, vaan matkaan menisi 20-30 minuuttia,...


Katsoin KSV:n julkaisemista tilastoista, paljonko tuolla välillä on matkustajia Pitkän sillan kohdalla (kun se kohta on tilastoitu). Laskin sitten, minkälaista raitioliikennettä pitäisi olla, jotta nykyinen matkustajamäärä voisi matkustaa Pitkän sillan yli ilman metroa. Ja totesin, että yhtä monta ratikkavuoroa Pitkällä sillalla kuin nykyään riittää kuljettamaan metrossakin nyt matkaavat. Kun kyse on samasta vuoromäärästä, ei ole perustetta sille, että ratikat kulkisivat sen hitaammin kuin nytkään. Ja kun kerran ratikalla pääsee Sörnäisistä keskustaan yhtä nopeasti kuin metrollakin, ei Sörnäisistä keskustaan matkustaminen olisi sen hitaampaa ilman metroakaan.

Huomautan vielä, että laskin myös seisovien matkustajien tiheyden, joka jää alle HSL:n normitiheyden. Joten palvelutaso on ahtauden puolesta parempi kuin mitä vaaditaan ja millä perustellaan metron kapasiteetin alentamista asemia lyhentämällä. Jos asetat vaatimuksen, että ratikassa pitää olla väljempää kuin metrossa, niin ratikkajunissa on pidentämisen varaa.

Edellä siis tiivistettynä, mistä keskusteltiin. Tosin eihän mikään estä sinua poimimasta erilleen lauseita ja sanoja tuostakin ja keksimään jälleen väitteen, jota kirjoittamani tekstikokonaisuus ei koske. Kuten vaikka sitä, kauanko kestää matkustaminen Roihuvuoresta Kaivokadulle, jos ei olisi metroa. Jotta minä voisin päästä kommentoimaan sinun laskelmiasi, niin esitäpä oma arviosi tästä!

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kuten vaikka sitä, kauanko kestää matkustaminen Roihuvuoresta Kaivokadulle, jos ei olisi metroa. Jotta minä voisin päästä kommentoimaan sinun laskelmiasi, niin esitäpä oma arviosi tästä!


Jos itään kulkisi vaan busseja, Rouhuvuoresta menisi Kaivokadulle ruuhkassa arviolta 25-50 minuuttia riippuen liikennetilanteesta, reitistä (Sörnaisten rantatie nopeampi) sekä siitä, mahtuisiko bussiin menisi joka menisi juuri Kaivokadulle tai Rautatientorille vai joutuisiko kävelemään vaikka Kaisaniemen bussikentältä, jossa ei olisi urheilukenttää vaan busseja tai vaikka Unioninkadulta (osa busseista pitäisi varmaan ajaa vaikka Kasarmintorille) tai joutuisiko vaihtamaan Hakaniemessä johon osa busseista jäisi. Kaikki idän bussit eivät nimittäin mahtuisi menemään ja lähtemään Rautatientorilta. Vuoroväli olisi myös hiljaiseen aikaan pidempi kuin nykyään. Ajoajat vaihtelisivat paljon, 25 minuuttia parhaimmillaan ja 50 minuuttia menisi pahimmissa lumimyräköissä. Tyypillisesti ajoaika olisi 30 minuutin nurkilla.

Idän bussirallissa olisi aikamoinen haaste saada busseille riittävästi pysäkkejä, jotta kaikki sujuvasti saataisiin kyytiin ja kyydistä. Idän liikenteen hoitamisessa busseilla olisi suurin ongelma riittävän pysäkkikapasiteetin järjestäminen ja samalla jalankulkijoiden saaminen kadun yli hengissä pysäkeille ja pysäkeiltä. Johan nyt Lapinrinne alkaa tukkeutua ruuhkassa. Itään on kuitenkin paljon enemmän liikennettä ja enemmän korkean kysynnän välipysäkkejä. Talvi pahentaisi pysäkkiongelmaa.

Toki osa ongelmasta olisi kyllä ratkennut sillä, joukkoliikenteellä olisi vähemmän matkustajia kun ei olisi metroa.

----------


## hylje

Miksi bussirallissa pitäisi olla isoja päättärikenttiä keskustassa? Heiluriliikenne on totta Turussa ja Tampereella. Helsingissä edellytykset heiluriliikenteeseen -- maan arvo ja liikenteen määrä -- ovat näitä kaupunkeja parempia.

On kummallinen valinta kahden väliltä: joko ei kehitetä pintaliikennettä ja rakennetaan metro, tai että ei kehitetä pintaliikennettä eikä rakenneta metroa. Mielestäni on ihan realistinen kolmas vaihtoehto, että pintaliikennettä olisi kehitetty ajatuksella kun sen tekemistä ei metrolla voida korvata. Pintaliikennettähän ei metrolla ylipäätään voi korvata.

Jo niukka bussikaistojen asentaminen karsisi suurimman osan laajankin bussiliikenteen hajonnasta eri aikaan ja säissä. Ruuhkat ovat pääsääntöisesti pistemäisten pullonkaulojen ympärillä, ja näiden läpi voidaan tehdä bussikaistat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos itään kulkisi vaan busseja, Rouhuvuoresta menisi Kaivokadulle ruuhkassa arviolta 25-50 minuuttia riippuen liikennetilanteesta,...


Olen samaa mieltä kuin Hylje. Miksi vaihtoehto sille, ettei ole metroa on se, että on vain busseja. Jos historiaa katsot, niin kyllä metron vaihtoehto oli Stadtbahn-tyyppinen pikaratikka. Joten laskepa matka-aika sellaisella.

Ajattelin myös, että Länsiväylä ei oikein tue väittämääsi siitäkään, että bussiliikenne ei toimi. Mutta muistan kyllä omastakin kokemuksesta, millaista oli bussien kanssa ennen metroa. Kyllä busseja Itäväylälle mahtui, mutta keskustassa niitä jaettiin. Muistaakseni Kasarmitorille ja Hakaniemeen. Marjaniemen 33:n päättäri oli Kirkkopuiston reunalla Yrjönkadulla, muistaakseni jonkun toisen linjan kanssa. Pysäkkien turhaa käyttöä rajoitettiin myös. Kyytiin ei otettu matkustajia, jotka jäivät jo alkumatkasta pois.

Mutta kaikki tämähän oli vain parempaa palvelua! Iltaruuhkan bussit ajoivat metroa nopeammin ilman turhia pysähdyksiä pois keskustasta. Aamulla pääsi vaihtamatta Espan ja Eiran suuntaan kun valitsi Kasarmitorin bussin.

Eipä ole tässä tilastoa jostain vuosilta 19681978 siitä, miten paljon yhdessä bussissa kulki ja paljonko niitä Itäväylällä ajoi ja minne. Mutta 17.330 matkustajaa on noin 200 telibussia tunnissa tuulilasipokassa. Se on liikaa yhdelle kaistalle, sillä ei mikään pysäkki tuollaista bussimäärää vedä. Mutta toisaalta, tuossa määrässä ovat kaikki autoilijatkin.

Vaan kuten sanottu, eipä bussi ollutkaan metron vaihtoehto, vaan ratikka. Ja väitän, että nopeammin sillä Roihuvuoresta keskustaan pääsee kuin nyt liityntämetrolla.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Miksi bussirallissa pitäisi olla isoja päättärikenttiä keskustassa? Heiluriliikenne on totta Turussa ja Tampereella. Helsingissä edellytykset heiluriliikenteeseen -- maan arvo ja liikenteen määrä -- ovat näitä kaupunkeja parempia.


Laajamittaisessa heiluriiikenteessä on se ongelma, että bussit ajavat keskustan pahimmat risteyksen vielä pahempaan jumiin eivätkä pysy aikataulussa, varsinkaan talvella huonossa kelissä. Myös bussien täytössä ja pysäkkiajoissa tulee ongelmia jos muualla kuin päätepysäkillä tulee kerralla kyytiin paljon matkustajia. Jokerillakin kai on joskus nähty neljä tai viisi bussia peräkkäin, joka aiheuttaa pitkän vuorovälin. Tuollainen ilmiö muodostuisi keskustan kautta kulkevilla pitkillä heilureilla vielä herkemmin kun häiriöitä olisi enemmän. Monella kuormitetulla keskustasta ulos johtavalla reitillä olisi lumituiskussa ensin todella pitkä vuoroväli ja sitten tulisi tosin monta autoa jonossa. Päätepysäkeillä vuorovälihajontaa on paljon helpompi hallita.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi bussirallissa pitäisi olla isoja päättärikenttiä keskustassa? Heiluriliikenne on totta Turussa ja Tampereella. Helsingissä edellytykset heiluriliikenteeseen -- maan arvo ja liikenteen määrä -- ovat näitä kaupunkeja parempia.


Johtuu kai poliittisesta realismista. Meillä on jo pitkään kokeiltu heiluriliikennettä ja todettu, että se on epäluotettavaa, kallista ja hidasta. HSL purki linjat 16, 18 ja 55 juuri, linjat 65A ja 66A ovat purkautumassa ja 20/42 ei koskaan edennyt heiluriasteelle yöliikennettä lukuunottamatta. Ja yöliikennekin on jo purettu.

Tietysti bussiheilurit toimisivat, jos niille luotaisiin toimintaedellytykset. Mutta ei luoda eikä ole luotu. En tiedä, onko vika KSV:n suunnittelussa vai poliitikoissa vai molemmissa. Uskoisin, että molemmissa. Rohkeutta puuttuu ja HSL ainakin on tulkinnut tahtotilan sellaiseksi, että on parempi purkaa ne harvatkin heilurit. En voi HSL:ää siitä moittia.

Raitioliikenne on perustunut heilureihin 1890-luvulta saakka, ja se toimii aika luotettavasti, mutta on todella hidasta. Kuvittelisi, että kun ratikoilla on jo omat kaistat ja kun heiluriliikenne nyt jo toimii, niin olisi järkevää parantaa linjanopeutta sekä lisätä raitiolinjoja  korvata kantakaupungin busseja ratikoilla. Parhaassa tapauksessa tällainen korvaaminen voitaisiin jopa toteuttaa ilman, että keskustan ruuhkaisten väylien vaunumäärä edes kasvaa. Mutta ainahan sitä voi kuvitella kaikenlaista. Helsinkiläinen tosiasia kuitenkin on, ettei tälläkään saralla tapahdu mitään. Miksi, sitä en tiedä.

----------


## petteri

> Olen samaa mieltä kuin Hylje. Miksi vaihtoehto sille, ettei ole metroa on se, että on vain busseja. Jos historiaa katsot, niin kyllä metron vaihtoehto oli Stadtbahn-tyyppinen pikaratikka. Joten laskepa matka-aika sellaisella.


Tunneleilla vai ilman tunneieita?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tunneleilla vai ilman tunneieita?


Tunneli keskustassa. Hinnaltaan karkeasti varmaan metrotunnelin hintainen.

Mutta Kuliksen sillalta alkaen pintarataa, joka ei hinnaltaan ole ratikkarataa kummempaa. Varsinkin ratikan pintapysäkki on aivan eri luokassa kuin "kevyt" stadilainen metroasema mallia Kulosaari tai Siilitie. Ja suurimpana etuna se, että vaunut voivat haarautua useille haaroille, vaikka sinne Roihikaan, jolloin vaihtojen määrä putoaa huomattavasti. Perillä lähiössä rata voidaan tarvittaessa tehdä ihan tavallisena katuratana, hiljaisella kadulla jopa ilman omia kaistoja.

Tuossakin olisi tietysti ollut liityntäliikennettä jonkin verran, mieleen tulee esimerkiksi Jollaksen tyyppiset alueet. Volyymi olisi kuitenkin aivan toinen. Ja juuri tällaisilla jollaksilla liityntäliikenne itse asiassa onkin etu; voidaan tarjota tiheävuoroinen lyhyt bussimatka sekä tiheävuoroinen raidematka perille. Sen sijaan suoriin bussilinjoihin perustuvassa mallissa jollakset tuottavat sen verran vähän matkustajia, että niitä joudutaan palvelemaan harvalla ja usein vähemmän selkeällä linjastolla.

----------


## Rovasti

> Rohkeutta puuttuu ja HSL ainakin on tulkinnut tahtotilan sellaiseksi, että on parempi purkaa ne harvatkin heilurit. En voi HSL:ää siitä moittia.


Voi sitä riemun päivää kun H96 lakkautetaan.... ;-)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yritetään nyt vaan pysyä tosiasioissa. Reittiopas tarjoaa välille YT-Saunalahdentie iltaruuhkassa 24 min. Keskinopeus on 15,25 km/h. Se on ihan riittävän surkea luku, jotta nelosta voi moittia hitaaksi vääristelemättäkin. Jos matkaan menisi 17 min, keskinopeus olisi 21,5 km/h. Siinä olisi hyvä ensitavoite.


Reittiopas tarjoaa neloselle  27 min klo 16:30 YT-Laajalahden aukio ja saman ajan kympille  Korppaanmäelle. Totuus on yli puoli tuntia mutta kymppi nimenomaan vielä hitaampi koska pysäkit tiheässä ja viimeiset kilometrit Pikku-Huopalahdessa matelua. Hidastavia ratatöitä on joka kesä Mannerheimintiellä, nyt en laske mukaan noita Töölön kautta parin viikon ajan ajettuja poikkeusreittejä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tunneleilla vai ilman tunneieita?


1960-luvun suunnitelmat olivat tunnelia keskustassa, minkä vuoksi Kaivokadullakin on valmiit asematilat. Varmaan tunnelit olisi tehty, jos olisi päätetty ennen kuin keksittiin Valmet-Strömbergin raskas automaattimetro. Mutta jos metroon ei olisi sitouduttu 1969 vaan pikaraitiotietä olisi lähdetty toteuttamaan siihen aikaan kun metroa lopulta rakennettiin 1970-luvun lopulla, olisi ehkä opittu siitä, mitä oli ehditty tehdä Saksassa.

1980-luvulla tunnelihuuma oli jo Euroopassa haihtunut ja se oli vaihtumassa pikemminkin tunneleiden välttämiseen. Jos metroa ei olisi ryhdytty tekemään estämään joukkoliikenteen kehitystä, raitio- ja bussiliikennettä olisi kehitetty kuten tehtiin Keski-Euroopassa. Sen kehityksen tuloksena olisi nähty, etteivät tunnelit ole Helsingissä tarpeen, kun liikennöinti sujuu hyvin pinnallakin. Siis käyttäen oikeita liikenne-etuuksia, pitkiä vaunuja ja kaksinajoa sekä ratikkaverkon ulottamista kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle myös muissa ilmansuunnissa kuin itään. Ja perustaen tietenkin kävelykeskusta, jossa autot eivät sotke joukkoliikennettä ja jossa bussit eivät ole tuhlaamassa katutilaa.

Mutta laskehan nyt se arviosi matka-ajasta Roihvuoresta keskustaan!

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mutta laskehan nyt se arviosi matka-ajasta Roihvuoresta keskustaan!


Stadtbahn niin, että keskustassa mennään tunnelissa ja pääreittejä on jonkin verran eristetty, mutta tasoratkaisuja on linjojen päissä 20-25 minuuttia. Stadtbahn kadulla 30-50 minuuttia. Katuversion ajoaika riippuisi paljon liikennetilanteesta, 50 minuuttia on huonoimman talvisen pyrypäivän arvio.

Toki on huomioitava, että silloin kun Helsingin metron rakentamisesta päätettiin ei nykyisenkaltaisia pitkiä ratikoita ollut ja tunnelien kulunvalvontatekniikkakin kehittyi 70-80 luvulla selkeästi paremmaksi. Vanhoista tunneleistakin on Euroopassa nimittäin viimeisten vuosikymmenten aikana otettu enemmän irti tihentämällä vuorovälejä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 1980-luvulla tunnelihuuma oli jo Euroopassa haihtunut ja se oli vaihtumassa pikemminkin tunneleiden välttämiseen. Jos metroa ei olisi ryhdytty tekemään estämään joukkoliikenteen kehitystä, raitio- ja bussiliikennettä olisi kehitetty kuten tehtiin Keski-Euroopassa. Sen kehityksen tuloksena olisi nähty, etteivät tunnelit ole Helsingissä tarpeen, kun liikennöinti sujuu hyvin pinnallakin. Siis käyttäen oikeita liikenne-etuuksia, pitkiä vaunuja ja kaksinajoa sekä ratikkaverkon ulottamista kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle myös muissa ilmansuunnissa kuin itään. Ja perustaen tietenkin kävelykeskusta, jossa autot eivät sotke joukkoliikennettä ja jossa bussit eivät ole tuhlaamassa katutilaa.


Tunnelihuuma ei Euroopasta loppunut vielä 1980-luvulla vaan vasta 1990-luvun loppupuolella. Se johtui matalalattiaraitiovaunujen ilmestymisestä ja siitä että monissa euroopan kaupungissa tavaraliikenteeltä vapautui rautatielinjoja kaupunkien keskustoista joita voitiin hyödyntää raitioteiksi. (kun vaan osattaisiin meillä)

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Tunnelirakentamisen vähenemiseen on ollut minusta muutamakin eri syy. 

1) Kaupunkien kasvun hidastuminen ja pysähtyminen.

Suuri osa Euroopan kaupungeista ei enää kasva merkittävästi. Helsingin seutu on poikkeus ja Euroopan nopeimmin kasvavia seutuja.

2) Tunneleita rakennettiin paljon.

60-70 luvuilla monella kaupungilla oli hurjia kasvuvisioita ja tunnelirakentaminen tehtiin sen mukaan ja usein vielä aika korkealla vuorovälioletuksella.

3) Kulunvalvontatekniikan kehittyminen ja operoinnin parantuminen on lisännyt tunneleiden kapasiteettia

Vielä 50-60 luvulla tunneleita suunniteltiin jopa 5 minuutin vuorovälile varsinkin monihaaraisassa ratkaisuissa, mutta tiheimmin kuormitetuista reiteistä on saatu enemmän irti päivittämällä kulunvalvontaa. Kun vuoroväli muuttuu 5 minuutista 2,5 minuuttiin tunnelin kapasiteetti tuplaantuu. Yleensä toki kapasiteettilisäykset ovat olleet pienempiä, mutta kuitenkin kymmeniä prosentteja.

4) Raitiovaunujen kehittyminen.

Pidemmät vaunut, matalat lattiat sekä liikennevalojen parempi ohjattavuus (etuudet).

5) Pääkeskustojen hiljentyminen ja aluekeskustuminen.

Kaupunkien keskustoissa ei ole yhtä suuri osa kaupoista ja työpaikoista kuin 50 vuotta sitten. Aluekeskukset ovat lisänneet merkitystään ja ne ovat usein kaupungeissa olleet raideyhteyden päässä.

6) Joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuuden lasku.

Autoistuminen on vähentänyt joukkoliikenteen kysyntää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Reittiopas tarjoaa neloselle  27 min klo 16:30 YT-Laajalahden aukio ja saman ajan kympille  Korppaanmäelle. Totuus on yli puoli tuntia mutta kymppi nimenomaan vielä hitaampi koska pysäkit tiheässä ja viimeiset kilometrit Pikku-Huopalahdessa matelua.


Reittiopas tarjoaa neloselle  22 min klo 16:30 YT-Laajalahden aukio. Päiväksi asetin ensi maanantain eli 10.9.



Totuus voi heittää muutaman minuuttin suuntaan tai toiseen. Noin takapuolituntumalta tuo 22 min kuulostaa aika realistiselta, tehokas kuljettaja alittaa sen helposti. Pysytään tosiasioissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tunnelirakentamisen vähenemiseen on ollut minusta muutamakin eri syy. 
> 
> 1) Kaupunkien kasvun hidastuminen ja pysähtyminen.
> 
> Suuri osa Euroopan kaupungeista ei enää kasva merkittävästi. Helsingin seutu on poikkeus ja Euroopan nopeimmin kasvavia seutuja.


Tähänpitää lisätä että kommunismin romahtaminen 20-25 vuuotta sitten jäädytti itä-Euroopan (myös Saksan) tunnelihankkeita. Se ei ollut haluttu kehitys ainakaan miljoonakaupungaissa mutta pakotettu. 

Ranskassa ja Italiassa rakennettiin automaattisia kevytmetroja ilmaradoille moneen melko pieneen kaupunkiin siihen aikaan.


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:58 ----------




> Totuus voi heittää muutaman minuuttin suuntaan tai toiseen. Noin takapuolituntumalta tuo 22 min kuulostaa aika realistiselta, tehokas kuljettaja alittaa sen helposti. Pysytään tosiasioissa.


Mä olin ilmeisesti lukenut kokonaismatka-ajan kävelyineen. Ratatöiden aikaan kestänyt kyllä yli puoli tuntia, varsinkin kympillä. Kaikki kuljettajat eivät ole niin reippaita. Paljon on niitä ylivarovaisia varsinkin jos kalustona on välipalalla pidennetty vaunu. Pikku-Huopalahden kapeilla mutkaisilla kaduilla varotaan autoja ja jos esim Oopperan pysäkillä on ennestään pari vaunua niin ei lähdetä edes yrittämään samoilla valoilla risteyksen yli van jäädään odottamaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## risukasa

> Jos esim Oopperan pysäkillä on ennestään pari vaunua niin ei lähdetä edes yrittämään samoilla valoilla risteyksen yli van jäädään odottamaan.


Risteyksiä tukkimallako se ajoaika lyhenee? Ne samat kaksi vaunua kökkivät edessä vähintään Nudikan risteykseen asti, ja ne saa siellä kiinni vaikka seisoisi kahden valot Oopperalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Stadtbahn niin, että keskustassa mennään tunnelissa ja pääreittejä on jonkin verran eristetty, mutta tasoratkaisuja on linjojen päissä 20-25 minuuttia. Stadtbahn kadulla 30-50 minuuttia. Katuversion ajoaika riippuisi paljon liikennetilanteesta, 50 minuuttia on huonoimman talvisen pyrypäivän arvio.


Kaipaan näihin perusteluita. 5 minuutin ero pinta- ja tunneliratkaisun välille on uskottava, koska tunneliratkaisussa on vain puolet tai joka kolmas pysäkki. Eli vaunujen ajoaikaa on vähennetty saavutettavuuden kustannuksella. Mutta se, että tarjoat 50 min. on minusta yhtä uskottavaa kuin Rainerin väite nelosen ja kympin ajoajoista.

Kun Helsingissä ei olisi metroa, raitioliikennettä olisi saanut kehittää kuten muualla Euroopassa, eikä sitä olisi jäädytetty 1940-luvun tasolle. Hankittiinhan 1950-luvulla multippeliajokelpoista kalustoa, jolla olisi muodostettu 60-metrisiä junia (2 moottorivaunua ja 2 perävaunua), mutta koskaan niitä ei multippeliajossa saanut käyttää. Raitiovaunukaistat sentään erotettiin omiksi kaistoikseen jopa metrosta huolimatta, joten miksi niin ei olisi ollut tässä metrottomassa Helsingissäkin.

Minäpä väitän, että Roihuvuoresta ostarin liepeiltä pääsisi Kaivokadulle vähintään 18 minuutissa, vuoden- ja vuorokauden ajasta riippumatta. Matka on 9 km joten keskinopeus on 30 km/h. Tunneliratkaisu voisi tiputtaa tästä pari minuuttia, koska Sörkästä lähtien olisi vain joka toinen pysäkki. Käytössä on ratikkakaista ja eurooppalaiset valoetuudet. Pysähdytään vain pysäkeillä ja niiden välillä ei ole tarpeen väistellä autoja tai kuorma-autojen peilejä, jarruttaa vaihteisiin tai turhiin zikzak-mutkiin. Raitiovaunut on aina tehty toimimaan kuralätäkössä, joten lumi, vesi tai sohjo eivät vaikuta. Eivät ole vaikuttaneet koskaan. Eivätkä vaikuta autotkaan vaihteita tukkimalla tai pysäköimällä radalle, mikä on raitioliikenteen nykyinen talviongelma.

Mistäkö lähde tälle vätteelle? Reittioppaasta! Vertailu nykyaikaan on myös kiintoisa, sillä sama matka kestää iltaruuhkassa metron kanssa 28 minuuttia. (Saapas nähdä, kauankohan linkit pelaavat.)




> Tunnelihuuma ei Euroopasta loppunut vielä 1980-luvulla vaan vasta 1990-luvun loppupuolella.


Mihinkähän tämä väite perustuu? Minun lähteideni mukaan Stadtbahneja perustettiin 1970-luvulla. Vain yksi Saksan Stadtbahneista, Düsseldorfin tunneli, avattiin 1981. 1980-luvulla alkoi raitioliikenteen renessanssi. Metroja on sen aikana avattu muutamia, raitioteitä kymmeniä. Kuva kertoo.




> Tunnelirakentamisen vähenemiseen on ollut minusta muutamakin eri syy.


Kaikki kaupungint eivät tosiaankaan kasvaneet miljoonakaupungeiksi, mutta muuten selityksesi menevät pahimmillaan päinvastaisiksi todellisuuden kanssa. Ei tunneleita paljoa rakennettu, koska ymmärrettiin, että ne olivat kalliita eikä niistä ollut hyötyä vaan pikemminkin haittaa. Kulunvalvontatekniikan kehittymisellä 1950-luvulla tuskin lienee merkitystä tunnelirakentamisen vähenemiselle, kun Stadtbahnien tunnelirakentamisen kausi oli 1960-luvulta 1970-luvun loppuun. Keskustojen kehityksessä ja joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuudessa sinulla menevät syyt ja seuraukset sekaisin. Autoistuvien kaupunkien keskustat lähtivät näivettymään. Tunnelijoukkoliikenne ei siitä pysäyttänyt vaan pikemminkin edisti. Tämä huono kehitys saatiin loppumaan pintaliikenteeseen tukeutuvalla kävelykeskustakehityksellä. Se käänsi joukkoliikenteen käytön nousuun, kun tunneliratkaisut eivät siihen kyenneet.

Raitioliikenteen renessanssin aikana 1980-luvulta lähtien on tehty Euroopassa muutamia tunneliratkaisuja. Joissain tapauksissa ne voivat olla perusteltujakin, mutta ainahan tehdään myös virheitä, kuten Helsingissä ja Espoossakin tehdään. Se, että joku tekee virheen ei tarkoita sitä, että virheellinen ratkaisu muuttuu toteutettaessa oikeaksi ja siitä pitäisi ottaa mallia. Tietenkin on rehellisyyden nimessä todettava sekin, mitä opettaa sananlasku miljoonasta kärpäsestä ja lehmänlannasta. Siis ei se, että 1980-luvulta lähtien on avattu 80 uutta raitiotietä tee raitiotiestä hyvää. Hyväksi sen tekevät raitioliikenteen ominaisuudet. 80 uutta raitiotietä ja vain muutama metro ovat seuraus, eivät syy.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kaipaan näihin perusteluita. 5 minuutin ero pinta- ja tunneliratkaisun välille on uskottava, koska tunneliratkaisussa on vain puolet tai joka kolmas pysäkki. Eli vaunujen ajoaikaa on vähennetty saavutettavuuden kustannuksella. Mutta se, että tarjoat 50 min. on minusta yhtä uskottavaa kuin Rainerin väite nelosen ja kympin ajoajoista.


Arvio katuratkaisun ajo-ajasta on 30-50 minuuttia, koska raskaasti kuormitetut katuratkaisut ovat erittäin herkkiä liikennehäiriöille ja säälle. Esimerkiksi kunnon lumipyry pistää liikenteen ihan sekaisin. Koko seudulla sekä ratikoiden että bussien ajoajat menevät ihan sekaisin huonoissa talvioloissa ja pahimmillaan matka-ajat ovat hyvin pitkiä. Metro ja muut eristetyt ratkaisut eivät ole niin sääherkkiä eikä esimerkiksi peltikolarit sotke usein liikennettä. Toki hyvissä oloissa oltaisiin varmaan lähempänä 30 minuuttia.

Katutasossa kulkevan ja tiheästi liikennöidyn ratikan heikkous on liikenteen huono luotettavuustaso erityisesti talvella ja ajoaikojen pidentyminen sekä ajoaikojen hajonnan kasvaminen todella paljon talvioloissa. Kyllä Suomen ilmastossa pitää runkoliikenteen olla kohtuullisen luotettavaa myös huonolla kelillä eikä vain auringonpaisteessa.

Eristetyillä radoilla ja tunneleilla onnistuu hyvä liikennöinnin luotettavuus sekä pieni ajoaikojen hajonta, siksi niitä kannattaa suosia ainakin runkoosuuksilla. Linjojen keveämmin kuormitettuja osuuksia voidaan kyllä rakentaa kevyemminkin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Esimerkiksi kunnon lumipyry pistää liikenteen ihan sekaisin.


Niin pistää. Mutta raitioliikenne häiriintyy siksi, että muut tienkäyttäjät ovat sekaisin. Bussit luistelevat minne sattuu, autot ajavat vaihteet tukkoon ja kaikki pysäköivät liian lähelle kiskoja.

Saksalaistyyppisessä ratkaisussa esim. Mannerheimintiellä olisi vähintään Paciuksenkadun kaltaisesti eristetty ratikkarata, mutta vignol-kiskoin pölkkyradalla. Autoilijat olisi valvonnan ja sakkojen uhalla opetettu siihen, ettei risteyksiä ajeta tukkoon. Kiskojen rinnalla ei olisi parkkipaikkoja myöskään linjojen hännillä. Jos Helsingissä kyettäisiin suunnittelemaan kunnollista ratikkarataa, niin lumipyry pistäisi sekaisin vain kumipyöräliikenteen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:37 ----------




> Mistäkö lähde tälle vätteelle? Reittioppaasta! Vertailu nykyaikaan on myös kiintoisa, sillä sama matka kestää iltaruuhkassa metron kanssa 28 minuuttia. (Saapas nähdä, kauankohan linkit pelaavat.)


Mä tulin juuri bussilla 53 Merihaasta Munkkiniemeen. Onhan sekin nopea, kun matkustajia oli yhteensä kolme ja sivun aikana pysähdyttiin yhteensä kolmella välipysäkillä. Sivuun meni 16 min. (Ihmettelen vaan, miten meillä on tällaiseen varaa ja miten joku tällaisen jälkeen voi väittää raitioliikennettä kalliiksi...) Samalla periaatteella taitaa olla yöbussien aikataulut suunniteltu: ei matkustajia, ei pysähdyksiä. Roihikan ratikalla kai toivottavasti olisi matkustajiakin, joten voinee laskea vähintään 15 sek per pysäkki lisää tuohon.

Pinnassa kulkeva helsinkiläinen utopia-stadtbahn kai olisi kuitenkin lähinnä saksalaistyyppistä ratikkaa. Minusta korkein realistinen nopeus tällaiselle olisi ehkä 25 km/h, kun otetaan huomioon pitkähköt siirtymäosuudet Kuliksen tienoilla ja toisaalta niemen puolella tiheähkö, palveleva pysäkkiväli. Tälöin matka kestäisi 22 min. Ei ole huono aika sekään.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Arvio katuratkaisun ajo-ajasta on 30-50 minuuttia, koska raskaasti kuormitetut katuratkaisut ovat erittäin herkkiä liikennehäiriöille ja säälle. Esimerkiksi kunnon lumipyry pistää liikenteen ihan sekaisin. Koko seudulla sekä ratikoiden että bussien ajoajat menevät ihan sekaisin huonoissa talvioloissa ja pahimmillaan matka-ajat ovat hyvin pitkiä. Metro ja muut eristetyt ratkaisut eivät ole niin sääherkkiä eikä esimerkiksi peltikolarit sotke usein liikennettä. Toki hyvissä oloissa oltaisiin varmaan lähempänä 30 minuuttia.
> 
> Katutasossa kulkevan ja tiheästi liikennöidyn ratikan heikkous on liikenteen huono luotettavuustaso erityisesti talvella ja ajoaikojen pidentyminen sekä ajoaikojen hajonnan kasvaminen todella paljon talvioloissa. Kyllä Suomen ilmastossa pitää runkoliikenteen olla kohtuullisen luotettavaa myös huonolla kelillä eikä vain auringonpaisteessa.


Myös tälläisillä radoilla, kuten sepelirata Karlsruhessa? Kuvassa näkyvällä osuudella on käytetty urakiskoa, joka tosin ei olisi millään tavalla tarpeellista tuossa.

Sitäpaitsi: Vaikkei peltikolarien yms. häiriöiden riskiä ei saataisikaan täysin poistettua, riskien todennäköisyyttä ja riskipaikkoja voidaan aina vähentää ja raitionliikenteen rataverkko voidaan myös "jakaa" kahtia, runkolinjojen liikennöimiin ratasuuksiin, joilla pyritään riskien minimoimiseen ja ns. palvelulinjojen liikennöimiin rataosuuksiin, joilta siivotaan pahimmat epäluotettavuutta aiheuttavat järjestelyt pois.

Lisäksi: Myös Ruotsissa/Norjassa/Isossa-Britanniassa/Saksassa/Sveitsissä/Itävallassa/Belgiassa/Tsekeissä/Puolassa sataa vettä/räntää ja ainakin silloin tällöin lunta. Joten Suomalaisiksi Erityisolosuhteiksi(tm) jää lähinnä viikkokausia kestävä routa/pakkanen ja talven aikana satavan lumen määrä. Nämä kummatkin ovat hallittavissa etukäteissuunnittelulla ja varautumisella.

----------


## petteri

> Pinnassa kulkeva helsinkiläinen utopia-stadtbahn kai olisi kuitenkin lähinnä saksalaistyyppistä ratikkaa. Minusta korkein realistinen nopeus tällaiselle olisi ehkä 25 km/h, kun otetaan huomioon pitkähköt siirtymäosuudet Kuliksen tienoilla ja toisaalta niemen puolella tiheähkö, palveleva pysäkkiväli. Tälöin matka kestäisi 22 min. Ei ole huono aika sekään.


Minusta 25 km/h on hyvin utopistinen nopeus ratikalle joka kulkee pitkiä matkoja kantakaupungin kuormitetussa katuverkossa, jossa ratikat matelevat ihan riippumatta, onko sillä pika- etuliite vai ei. 

Nopeaa ja tiheästi liikennöityä katuratikkaa ei kantakaupunkiin ei saa aikaan pelkällä uskolla siitä ettei muuta liikennettä ole tai että sitä ei tarvitse huomioida.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Minusta 25 km/h on hyvin utopistinen nopeus ratikalle joka kulkee pitkiä matkoja kantakaupungin kuormitetussa katuverkossa, jossa ratikat matelevat ihan riippumatta, onko sillä pika- etuliite vai ei. 
> 
> Nopeaa ja tiheästi liikennöityä katuratikkaa ei kantakaupunkiin ei saa aikaan pelkällä uskolla siitä ettei muuta liikennettä ole tai että sitä ei tarvitse huomioida.


Miltäs kuulostaisi seuraava: Raitioliikenteen pysäkkiväli 600 m, huippunopeus pysäkkien välillä 45 km/h, pysäkkiaika 24 s, keskimääräinen kiihdytys ja hidastuvuus 0,8 m/s^2 (raja-arvo seisoville matkustajille 1,2 m/s^2) ?

----------


## petteri

> Myös tälläisillä radoilla, kuten sepelirata Karlsruhessa? Kuvassa näkyvällä osuudella on käytetty urakiskoa, joka tosin ei olisi millään tavalla tarpeellista tuossa.


Pölkkyrataa tiheimmän kantakaupungin vilkkaimmille pääkaduille? Helsingin katuleveyksillä, liikennemäärillä ja talvi-ilmastolla ilman metroa tai tai muita tunneleita. Lisäksi pölkkyrata vielä vaatii tuollaisena versiona tilaa aika tolkuttomasti eli pääkaduilla ei mahdu nykyistäkään määrää kaistoja. Pölkkyrata toimii kyllä esikaupungeissa missä on tilaa, edellyttäen toki että lumien poistamiseen on raidekalustoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:28 ----------




> Miltäs kuulostaisi seuraava: Raitioliikenteen pysäkkiväli 600 m, huippunopeus pysäkkien välillä 45 km/h, pysäkkiaika 24 s, keskimääräinen kiihdytys ja hidastuvuus 0,8 m/s^2 (raja-arvo seisoville matkustajille 1,2 m/s^2) ?


Tuo kuulostaa eristetyltä raideliikennejärjestelmältä tai sitten ollaan pikaratikassa jossain sellaisella esikaupunkialueella, missä muusta liikenteestä ei tarvitse välittää.

----------


## risukasa

> Lisäksi pölkkyrata vielä vaatii tuollaisena versiona tilaa aika tolkuttomasti eli pääkaduilla ei mahdu nykyistäkään määrää kaistoja. Pölkkyrata toimii kyllä esikaupungeissa missä on tilaa, edellyttäen toki että lumien poistamiseen on raidekalustoa.


Mikäs nyt estäisi pölkkyradankin rakentamisen liian kapeana. Enkä ymmärrä, miksi alimittaisen radan ylläpitäminen on edes mikään vaihtoehto. Lähes poikkeuksetta paikoissa, joissa ratikkakaista/raitiotie on liian kapea, on tilaa pysäköinnille tai toiselle autokaistalle. Tuon tilan ottaminen tuottavampaan käyttöön pitäisi olla itsestäänselvyys.

----------


## petteri

> Mikäs nyt estäisi pölkkyradankin rakentamisen liian kapeana.


Auton alusta voi hajota ja ratakin kärsiä jos auto ajautuu pölkkyradalle ja siinä sitten ihmetellään, kun kadun ja radan liikenne on poikki ja auton alusta on vaikka vääntänyt vaihteen rikki. 

Pelkkä kapea pölkkyrata ei erotu hyvin kun tulee nopeasti paljon lunta, vaan siitä tulee ansa. Pölkkyrata tarvitsee siksi selkeämpää erottamista muusta kadusta kuin betonoitu rata ja tuollainen järjestely vie enemmän katutilaa, joka kantakaupungin vilkkaimmilla ja parhaiten ratikalle sopivilla kaduilla on todella kortilla ja kaistat on usein jo valmiiksi alilevyisiä.

----------


## Dakkus

> Auton alusta voi hajota ja ratakin kärsiä jos auto ajautuu pölkkyradalle ja siinä sitten ihmetellään, kun kadun ja radan liikenne on poikki ja kiskokin on mutkalla. Pelkkä kapea pölkkyrata ei erotu hyvin kun tulee nopeasti paljon lunta, vaan siitä tulee ansa. Pölkkyrata tarvitsee siksi selkeämpää erottamista muusta kadusta kuin betonoitu rata ja tuollainen järjestely vie enemmän katutilaa, joka kantakaupungin vilkkaimmilla ja parhaiten ratikalle sopivilla kaduilla on todella kortilla.


Khä? Eikös sellainen noin neljä senttiä paksu ja puolisen metriä korkea halpa aita hoida homman kotiin, jos halutaan olettaa etteivät autoilijat kykene pysymään kaistoillaan. Ihmetyttää tosin, että miten ne sitten onnistuvat siinä muulloinkaan. Onhan siellä tien ulkopuolella paljon muutakin, mihin ei kannata autoaan tössäyttää.
Väitän, että autoilija ei mielellään joudu kiipeliin autonsa kanssa, eli ei lähde ajamaan niiden raiteiden päälle. Ja kyllähän ne kiskot sieltä lumen seasta ihan riittävän hyvin näkyvät talvellakin, sen verran tiheästi niillä ajetaan. Ja tosiaan, ne ratapölkyt eivät ala viemään vähemmän tilaa sillä, että niiden päälle kaataa betonia.

----------


## petteri

> Khä? Eikös sellainen noin neljä senttiä paksu ja puolisen metriä korkea halpa aita hoida homman kotiin, jos halutaan olettaa etteivät autoilijat kykene pysymään kaistoillaan.


Kyllä hoitaa, mutta vie katutilaa ja vaikeuttaa kadun ja radan talvikunnossapitoa. Rata-alueen lumet näet jäävät aitojen väliin ja lumen poisto on vaikeaa, jos on kysymys pölkkyradasta, jolla ei voi ajaa kumipyöräkalustolla.

----------


## hylje

Niin, tottahan se on että Suomalaisissa Erityisolosuhteissa ei ole sellaista konetta, jota muualla lumilingoksi kutsutaan. Sellaiseen saa myös ratapyörät.

----------


## petteri

> Niin, tottahan se on että Suomalaisissa Erityisolosuhteissa ei ole sellaista konetta, jota muualla lumilingoksi kutsutaan. Sellaiseen saa myös ratapyörät.


Mihin ajattelit lingota lumet ja kevyemmät ratasepelit? Vaikka esimerkiksi Hämeentiellä.

----------


## Miska

> Mistäkö lähde tälle vätteelle? Reittioppaasta! Vertailu nykyaikaan on myös kiintoisa, sillä sama matka kestää iltaruuhkassa metron kanssa 28 minuuttia. (Saapas nähdä, kauankohan linkit pelaavat.)


Reittiopas ei oletusasetuksilla näytä useimmilla vaihtoasemilla alle 5 minuutin vaihtoaikoja. Herttoniemessä vaihdot on pääosin suunniteltu 3 - 4 minuutin vaihtoajalla, mikä yleensä riittää varsin hyvin, kun metrolaiturilta bussilaiturille kävelee noin minuutissa. Toisin sanoen matka Rautatientorilta Roihuvuoreen onnistuu yleensä ruuhka-aikaankin metron vuorovälin verran nopeammin kuin mitä Reittiopas tuossa tarjoaa.

----------


## risukasa

> Auton alusta voi hajota ja ratakin kärsiä jos auto ajautuu pölkkyradalle ja siinä sitten ihmetellään, kun kadun ja radan liikenne on poikki ja auton alusta on vaikka vääntänyt vaihteen rikki. 
> 
> Pelkkä kapea pölkkyrata ei erotu hyvin kun tulee nopeasti paljon lunta, vaan siitä tulee ansa. Pölkkyrata tarvitsee siksi selkeämpää erottamista muusta kadusta kuin betonoitu rata ja tuollainen järjestely vie enemmän katutilaa, joka kantakaupungin vilkkaimmilla ja parhaiten ratikalle sopivilla kaduilla on todella kortilla ja kaistat on usein jo valmiiksi alilevyisiä.


Kanttariin se auto hajoaa, eikä rataan. Kaupunkinopeuksilla ja millään järkevillä todennäköisyyksillä ei raitiotievaihdetta autolla rikota. Tosin kukaan, jolla on vintillä kaikki matot suorassa, ei aja siihen kanttariin ensinkään. Edelleenkään en pidä alimittaista raitiotietä minään elinkelpoisena vaihtoehtona. Nykyiset matalat kanttarit tuovat kanttikiven haitat ilman kaikkia korkean kanttarin hyötyjä. Korkeampi kanttari ei vie yhtään enempää tilaa kuin sen, mikä ratikan sujuvaan kulkuun tarvitaan.

Ja mitä puhuin tyypillisen vilkkaan raitiokadun poikkileikkauksesta pätee yhä:
Mannerheimintie  neljä autokaistaa, lisäksi pysäköintiä mm. Vanhan edessä. Loputtomasti mahdollisuuksia luoda hyvää käveltävää kaupunkitilaa.
Tukholmankatu  neljä autokaistaa.
Kaivokatu  neljä autokaistaa ja tässäkin parkkipaikka _täysin_ naurettavalla paikalla. Valtakunnan arvokkaimpia neliömetrejä.
Pitkäsilta  neljä autokaistaa.
Hämeentie  neljä autokaistaa.

Kaikki tämä "ahtaus" tulee vain siitä, että katutilaa on käytetty sekundäärisiin toimintoihin ennen primäärisiä.

----------


## hylje

> Mihin ajattelit lingota lumet ja kevyemmät ratasepelit? Vaikka esimerkiksi Hämeentiellä.


Vierellä tai perässä ajavaan kuormuriin. Siihen samaan, johon auran jättämät kinokset joskus myöhemmin lastattaisiin. Lumilingon erikoisuus on se, että sillä saadaan siivottua paikat lumesta ilman kinoksia. Siksi lumilinko on ainoa toimiva työkalu alueilla, joilla sataa metrikaupalla lunta. Tai jossa kinokset ovat muuten hankalia, kuten kaupungin pääkadulla.

Kinokset ovat varmaan sinustakin ongelma ihan ilman aitoja, johon ne pakkautuisivat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eristetyillä radoilla ja tunneleilla onnistuu hyvä liikennöinnin luotettavuus sekä pieni ajoaikojen hajonta, siksi niitä kannattaa suosia ainakin runkoosuuksilla.


Tämähän on tässä parin talven aikana nähty. Täysin sekaisin oli eristetty raskasraidejärjestelmä. Onneksi oli maanteillä kulkevia busseja ja kaduilla kulkevia ratikoita, jotka kykenivät paikkaamaan.

Juttusi ovat kuin metrokioskin satukirjasta. Sitä, mikä on arkipäivää muualla ei voi sinun mielestäsi Suomessa olla, jos on kyse raitiotie-nimisestä järjestelmästä. Kaikkea voi tehdä metro-nimisessä järjestelmässä, mutta mitään ei voi tehdä raitiotie-nimisessä järjestelmässä. Varmaankin lunta sataa vain katujen keskelle, mutta ei koskaan sellaiselle radalle, jonka nimi on metro. Tai jos sataa, niin metroradan voi aurata, ratikkaradan auraus on mahdotonta. Vakuuttavaa!

Liikenteen täsmällisyys ja varmuus eivät riipu siitä, mikä on junan nimi tai väri tai tykkääkö Petteri junasta vai ei. VR-Yhtymässä ei hallittu talviolosuhteita, joten heidän liikenteensä meni täysin sekaisin. HKL:ssä on toinen asenne. Ei mietitä selityksiä vaan sellaiset käytännöt, että liikenne toimii niissä oloissa, joita Helsingissä on. Metro toimii siksi, ei sen vuoksi, että sen nimi on metro. Jos maailma olisi sellainen kuin esität, lähijunien ongelmia ei olisi ollut eikä niitä voisi olla. Mutta oli kumminkin.

Jos tämä talvikeskustelu lähti liikkeelle siitä, että väität ratikan liikennöintinopeuden puolittuvan kun tulee talvi, niin voi todeta, että et ole kyennyt esittämään mitään pitävää perustelua väitteellesi. Eikä niin tapahdu edes nytkään, huolimatta kaikista typeryyksistä, joita Helsingissä raitioliikenteen kiusaksi ylläpidetään. Jos nopeus puolittuisi, tarvittaisiin tuplamäärä vaunuja ja kuljettajia. Kumpiakaan ei talviksi hankita ja silti kaikki vuorot ajetaan. Joten voinemme päättää keskustelun aiheesta siihen, että metrottomassa Helsingissä Roihiksesta pääsisi parissa kymmenessä minuutissa Kaivokadulle, oli sitten kesä tai talvi.

Yöbussien aikataulut muuten ovat hyvä lähtökohta matka-aikojen arvioinnille  jos et osaa laskea linjanopeuksia. Sillä kokemuksesta voin kertoa, että yöaikataulut pitävät varsin hyvin paikkansa. Eikä se johdu siitä, etteivät bussit pysähtyisi pysäkeillä. Ne pysähtyvät usein joka pysäkillä. Mutta eivät liikennevaloissa tai risteysten autoruuhkissa. Olen vain hämmästellyt, miten nopeata joukkoliikenne tänne esikaupunkiinkin voi olla, kun sillä on täydet etuudet eikä ole turhia vaihtoja.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eristetyillä radoilla ja tunneleilla onnistuu hyvä liikennöinnin luotettavuus sekä pieni ajoaikojen hajonta, siksi niitä kannattaa suosia ainakin runkoosuuksilla. Linjojen keveämmin kuormitettuja osuuksia voidaan kyllä rakentaa kevyemminkin.


Huomautettakoon nyt, että vaikka Tukholmassa ei montaa eristämätöntä ratikkaa ole, niin jokaisella linjalla on katuosuuksiakin, toisilla enemmän, toisilla vähemmän, ja Lidingöbananilla ei muistaakseni ollenkaan. Toissa ja sitä edeltävänä talvena oli Tunnelbanan maanpäälliset osuudet suljettuna lumen vuoksi viikkoja, mutta ratikat kulkivat kaikkialla ja ihan aikataulussa. Tähänhän on osasyy typerä virroitinkiskojärjestelmä, mutta se myös todistaa, että eristys ei ole avainsana. Tunnelistakin voi olla kovilla pakkasilla vain haittaa, jos junilla ei ajeta pelkästään maan alla, sillä virranottojärjestelmä, riippumatta siitä, onko kyseessä ylä- vai alavirrotteinen härveli, ei erityisesti nauti lämpötilanvaihteluista.

----------


## petteri

> Jos tämä talvikeskustelu lähti liikkeelle siitä, että väität ratikan liikennöintinopeuden puolittuvan kun tulee talvi, niin voi todeta, että et ole kyennyt esittämään mitään pitävää perustelua väitteellesi. Eikä niin tapahdu edes nytkään, huolimatta kaikista typeryyksistä, joita Helsingissä raitioliikenteen kiusaksi ylläpidetään. Jos nopeus puolittuisi, tarvittaisiin tuplamäärä vaunuja ja kuljettajia. Kumpiakaan ei talviksi hankita ja silti kaikki vuorot ajetaan. Joten voinemme päättää keskustelun aiheesta siihen, että metrottomassa Helsingissä Roihiksesta pääsisi parissa kymmenessä minuutissa Kaivokadulle, oli sitten kesä tai talvi.


20-25 minuuttia onnistuisi, jos keskustassa olisi tunneli ja matkalla ainakin itäväylän käytävässä kunnon eristys. Muuten ratikat olisivat muun liikenteen armoilla, hitaita ja sääherkkiä. 

Kadulla ei päästä hyvin vilkkailla alueilla lähellekään eristettyjen ratkaisujen nopeutta. Mitä tiheämmin liikennöidyistä ratkaisuista on kysymys sitä vaikeampi kadulla on toimia. Muu liikenne ei poistu kaduilta sillä, että siitä kirjoittaa romaanin, sata web-sivua, tuhat foorumiviestiä ja valitsee uskonjulistukseksi "Katuratikkani on yhtä nopea ja luotettava kuin eristettykin". 

Vilkkailla kaduilla on muutakin liikennettä kuin yksi ratikka silloin tällöin. Mutta voin kyllä myöntää, että olen itsekin ollut kerran tosi nopean ratikan kyydissä. Olin tulossa Sörnäisistä kotia kohti, kadut olivat tyhjiä ja ratikka kulki metroakin nopeammin, Kaisaniemen kohdalla ihmettelin miten tämä voi ollakin noin nopea. Kaivokadulla ratikka nousi lentoon ja kotipysäkillä olin ennen kuin huomasinkaan. Ja sitten minä heräsin.

Mitä jos päätetään keskustelu tästä aiheesta siihen johtopäätökseen, että pelkästään kadulla kulkeva ratikka olisi koko itäisen Helsingin liikennevälineeksi hitaahko, kapasiteettiongelmainen ja sillä olisi vaikeuksia pitää aikatauluja?

----------


## kuukanko

> Juttusi ovat kuin metrokioskin satukirjasta. Sitä, mikä on arkipäivää muualla ei voi sinun mielestäsi Suomessa olla, jos on kyse raitiotie-nimisestä järjestelmästä. Kaikkea voi tehdä metro-nimisessä järjestelmässä, mutta mitään ei voi tehdä raitiotie-nimisessä järjestelmässä.


Minusta petterin jutut kuulostavat siltä, että ne voisivat olla helsinkiläisen autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen välillä kompromisseja kannattavan poliitikon suusta. Tälle foorumille on kerääntynyt joukkoliikenneaktivisteja ja keskusteluissa oletetaan voitavan tehdä yhtä sun toista autoilun rajoittamiseksi, mutta esim. Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustossa yhtä vahvasti joukkoliikenteen asiaa ajavat ovat pieni marginaalijoukko. Suurin osa haluaa kompromisseja, kuten petteri. Toki tiedetään, että kompromissit eivät yleensä johda hyviin ratkaisuihin, mutta demokratia tuottaa kompromisseja.

Metro-nimisessä järjestelmässä voi tehdä yhtä sun toista siksi, että varsinkin tunneliin tehdessä se ei vaadi kompromisseja muun liikenteen suhteen. Siksi joukkoliikenteen toimijat voivat kehittää metroa suhteellisen vapaasti. Raitioliikenteessä suurin osa kehittämistoimista taas vaatisi puuttumista muuhun liikenteeseen. Muuhun liikenteeseen puuttuminen on kuitenkin Helsingissä pyhä lehmä, koska henkilöautoilulla on niin vahva asema päättäjien mielissä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta petterin jutut kuulostavat siltä, että ne voisivat olla helsinkiläisen autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen välillä kompromisseja kannattavan poliitikon suusta. Tälle foorumille on kerääntynyt joukkoliikenneaktivisteja ja keskusteluissa oletetaan voitavan tehdä yhtä sun toista autoilun rajoittamiseksi, mutta esim. Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustossa yhtä vahvasti joukkoliikenteen asiaa ajavat ovat pieni marginaalijoukko. Suurin osa haluaa kompromisseja, kuten petteri. Toki tiedetään, että kompromissit eivät yleensä johda hyviin ratkaisuihin, mutta demokratia tuottaa kompromisseja.


Yleisesti myönnetty tosiasia on, että Helsinki on virkamiesvaltainen kaupunki. Ei ole minun väittämäni. Mutta kun olen itse seurannut ja ollut mukana Helsingin ja seudun hallinnossa yli 20 vuotta, olen nähnyt tämän myös itse. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että kaupunginvaltuusto on sitä mieltä, mitä virkamiehet sille esittelevät. Eli jos ja kun valtuustossa on vallalla autoilumyönteisyys, se on seurausta siitä, että virkamiehistö on autoilumyönteinen ja esittää ratkaisuja, joissa autoilu on etusijalla.

Tämä merkitsee sitä, että vastuu on oikeasti teillä virkamiehillä. Myös HSL:ssä, vaikka HSL ei ole Helsingin virasto. HSL:llä on kuitenkin merkittäviä liikenteeseen ja nykyisin jopa maankäyttöön liittyviä tehtäviä, joita se tekee Helsingin puolesta.

Tärkeä kysymys on, miksi virkamiehet ovat autoilumyönteisiä. Osa virkamiehistä on sellaista ikäpolvea, joiden asenne autoiluun ja osaaminen omassa työssään on sitä, mitä voi nähdä Smith-Polvisen liikennesuunnitelmasta. Se ei ole todellakaan tästä nykyisestä ajastamme, mutta sitä on käytännössä toteutettu sitten sen, kun suunnitelma julkaistiin vuonna 1968. Tämä ei ole oma oivallukseni, vaan toistan nykyisen apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Penttilän muutaman vuoden takaista ajatusta esitelmässään seudun liikennesuunnittelusta. Omin kyllä tuon ajatuksen oitis, sillä se selittää niin paljon seudun liikennesuuttelusta ja erityisesti siitä, miksi Helsinki on automyönteinen. Totta kai, kun liikennesuunnittelun lähtökohta on Smith-Polvinen, jonka tavoite oli mahdollistaa maksimaalinen autoilu.

Smith-Polvisen ikäpolvi on jäämässä tai jäänyt jo eläkkeelle. Nuoremmalla ikäpolvella ei ole enää 1960-lukulaisia liikenneasenteita  ainakaan pääsääntöisesti  mutta heiltäkin puuttuu osaaminen. Suomessa ei ole oltu kiinnostuneita muunlaisesta liikenneosaamisesta kuin autoilusta. Opetus ja tutkimus ovat keskittyneet autoiluun ja sen ilmiöihin. Oppi on tullut USA:sta, tärkeä lähdeteos on ollut Highway Capacity Manual. Saksalainen aineisto puuttuu opetuksesta tyystin, vaikka maailman johtava joukkoliikennetutkimus ja osaaminen keskittyvät saksankielisen kulttuurin alueelle ja yliopistoihin. Kuvaavaa on, että nyt meillä on Otaniemessä Suomen historian ensimmäinen joukkoliikenteessä ansioitunut liikennetekniikan professori, Eric Bruun. Hän tulee USA:sta, jonne joukkoliikenneosaamista on omaksuttu nimenomaan Keski-Euroopasta.




> Metro-nimisessä järjestelmässä voi tehdä yhtä sun toista siksi, että varsinkin tunneliin tehdessä se ei vaadi kompromisseja muun liikenteen suhteen. Siksi joukkoliikenteen toimijat voivat kehittää metroa suhteellisen vapaasti. Raitioliikenteessä suurin osa kehittämistoimista taas vaatisi puuttumista muuhun liikenteeseen. Muuhun liikenteeseen puuttuminen on kuitenkin Helsingissä pyhä lehmä, koska henkilöautoilulla on niin vahva asema päättäjien mielissä.


Anteeksi nyt, mutta minusta tämä on osaamiseen, ymmärtämiseen tai tietämättömyyteen tai niihin kaikkiin yhteensä liittyvä harha. Juuri sitä osaamisen puutetta, joka meidän maatamme ja tätä seutua vaivaa. Ja jonka seurauksena virkamiehet vakuuttavat hyvääkin haluaville valtuutetuille, että ei voi tehdä sitä, mitä he haluavat tai vaativat ja mitä ovat ehkä jopa ulkomailla nähneet.

On totta, että liikennejärjestelmästä ja kaupunkirakenteesta irrallaan olevaa tunnelia voi rakentaa suhteellisen vapaasti. Mutta jos halutaan ratkaista liikenteen, tässä tapauksessa ihmisten eikä autojen liikkumisen haasteita, on pakko pureutua maanpinnalla olevaan yhdyskuntarakenteeseen ja liikenneverkkoon. Ja mitä onkaan se muu liikenne? Asiallisesti ottaen edellä lainattu tekstisi tarkoittaa, että tunneleita joukkoliikenteelle tehtäessä ei tarvitse puuttua autoiluun, mutta raitiotien rakentaminen vaatii tilan jakamista autoilta joukkoliikenteeseen. Ja tämä tekee raitiotiestä huonomman kuin joukkoliikennetunneli.

Joukkoliikennetunneli ei vie tilaa kuin autotunneleiden tekemiseltä (eli siten sekin rajoittaa autoilun maksimointia), mutta ei joukkoliikennetunneli poista pintajoukkoliikennettä kuin itsensä yläpuolelta. Muualla se jopa lisää pintajoukkoliikennettä, jonka kanssa on vaan pakko puuttua muuhun liikenteeseen eli ottaa joukkoliikenteelle (siis liityntäliikenteelle) tilaa autoilta. Lisäys tulee siitä, että liityntäliikennejärjestelmälle on tyypillistä, että ihmisen kulkema matka on pidempi kuin suoriin yhteyksiin perustuvassa järjestelmässä ja liityntälinjojen täyttöaste on alhainen. Liityntäliikenteen ajoneuvot siis liikkuvat enemmän suhteessa liikuneisiin ihmisiin kuin suorien yhteyksien järjestelmässä.

Kaikki tämä nähdään käytännössä mm. keskikeuroopalaisissa kaupungeissa siten, että koko liikennejärjestelmä, autot mukaan lukien, toimii paremmin hyvin tehdyn raitiotien kuin tunnelijärjestelmän kanssa. Yksinkertainen selitys on se, että liikenteen käytössä oleva tila on tehokkaammassa käytössä kuin tunnelijärjestelmän kanssa. Näin sen vuoksi, että raitiotie on tehokkain liikennetilan käytön keino. Tunnelijärjestelmillä on sijansa sitten, kun katutason liikennetila on ensin käytetty mahdollisimman tehokkaasti. Jos maankäyttö on niin tehokasta, ettei tehokkaasti käytetty katutilan kapasiteetti riitä, on haettava lisää kapasiteettia maan alta tai ilmaradoista. Eli tarvitaan toisen tason liikenneratkaisuja perustason lisäksi.

Se, mitä esitin Mannerheimintielle tai myöhemmin Sörnäisten ja Kaivokadun välille on juuri katutilan käytön maksimointia. Joka on myös autoilun etu, vaikka sitä eivät Petterit halua ymmärtää. Tietenkin autoilu muuttuu Manskullakin nykyistä sujuvammaksi, jos auton käyttäjille on tarjolla kilpailukykyinen joukkoliikenne, jonka kapasiteetti riittää vaikka kaikille autoilijoille. Bussit ovat poissa haittaamasta autoilua. Samoin ne autot, joiden käyttäjät valitsevat mieluumin joukkoliikenteen joka palvelee hyvin, eivätkä ole nykyiseen tapaan pakotettuja autoilemaan.

Eikö tämä ole parasta kompromissia joukkoliikenteen ja autoilun välillä? Win-win-ratkaisu, joka kyllä kelpaa valtuustolle, kunhan sen vain virkamies sanoo.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Raitioliikenteessä suurin osa kehittämistoimista taas vaatisi puuttumista muuhun liikenteeseen. Muuhun liikenteeseen puuttuminen on kuitenkin Helsingissä pyhä lehmä, koska henkilöautoilulla on niin vahva asema päättäjien mielissä.


Minusta tilanne ei ole mustavalkoisesti henkilöautoilu vastaan muu liikenne.

"Uudenaikaisen" raitiojärjestelmän tuominen kantakaupungin kaduille vaatisi sen priorisoimista selkeästi muun liikenteen yläpuolelle. 

Tämä on toki kärjistys, mutta kertonee prioriteetti haasteista, joissa uusilla ratikoilla on vastustajina niin henkilöautoilijat, jakeluliikenne, bussit, vanhojen vaakasuora hissi - tyyppisten ratikoiden rakastajat ja jalankulkijatkin. 

Uusi ratikka nimittäin toimii kadulla kun tehdään näin
- Henkilöautot ovat tiellä - raivataan pois
- Jakeluliikenne on tiellä - ei sillä ole väliä, ratikka on ykkönen. - pois.
- Bussit ovat tiellä - raivataan toissijaiseksi liikenteeksi 
- Vanhat ratikat ovat tiellä - eihän kukaan vanhoja ratikkoja kaipaa, vanha liikennöinti tapa pois
- Jalankulkijoista on nopeille ratikoille riesaa - no raivataan nekin johonkin

----------


## Antero Alku

> "Uudenaikaisen" raitiojärjestelmän tuominen kantakaupungin kaduille vaatisi sen priorisoimista selkeästi muun liikenteen yläpuolelle.


Niinpa niin. Ei tule kysymykseen, koska se ei tule kysymykseen ja ainoa, mitä saa priorisoida on autoilu.

Hauskaa päivänjatkoa!

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mihinkähän tämä väite perustuu? Minun lähteideni mukaan Stadtbahneja perustettiin 1970-luvulla. Vain yksi Saksan Stadtbahneista, Düsseldorfin tunneli, avattiin 1981. 1980-luvulla alkoi raitioliikenteen renessanssi. Metroja on sen aikana avattu muutamia, raitioteitä kymmeniä. Kuva kertoo.


Tarkoitin koko Eurooppaa ja maailmaa.Eihän kokonaan uusien metrojen, uusien metrolinjojen tai vanhojen linjojen pidentäminen ole lopunut 1970-luvun jälkeen vaan jatkanut, vaikka tahti hiipui Euroopassa 1990-luvulla, osittain kommunismin romahtamisen tai muiden taloudellisten ehtojen heikentymisen takia hankkeita jäädytettiin tai myöhäistettiin. Aasiassa kasvavissa talouksissa metrobuumi vasta on alkanut. Shanghaista näytetiin TV:ssä että siellä rakennettiin kahdessa vuodessa metroverkko joka on laajuudeltaan lähes Lontoon tai Pariisin luokkaa!




> Siis ei se, että 1980-luvulta lähtien on avattu 80 uutta raitiotietä tee raitiotiestä hyvää. Hyväksi sen tekevät raitioliikenteen ominaisuudet. 80 uutta raitiotietä ja vain muutama metro ovat seuraus, eivät syy.


Niin, kun puhutaan alle 500.000 asukaan kaupungeista joissa ei ole ollut raitioteitä ennestään, tai joskus ollut mutta purettu pois, niin kehitys on ollut huimaa. Näissä kaupungeissa on joitakin ominaisuuksia jotka tekevät raitiotien rakentamisen helpommaksi kuin esim Helsingissä (jossa raitioteitä on keskustassa enemmän kuin monessa muussa kaupungissa jossa on vanha järjestelmä käytössä) eli se että ei ole vanhan järjestelmän rasitteita ennestään  kuten liian kapeat kulkuväylät nykyaikaisille korkean kapasiteetin raitiovaunuille ja nopealle liikenteelle. Avainasemassa Suomessa uusien raitioteiden maihinnousulle ovat Turku ja Tampere. Niiden kohdalla suunniteltu n 15 vuotta ja toivoisin että kohta näkyisi tulosta. 



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:35 ----------




> Niinpa niin. Ei tule kysymykseen, koska se ei tule kysymykseen ja ainoa, mitä saa priorisoida on autoilu.


No entä jalankulku ja pyöräily? Saako pyöräilyä priorisoida vaikka tiedetään että muulle liikenteelle, ml autoilulle ja katutason joukkoliikenteelle se aiheuttaa viiveitä, tai jos pyöräilyä ei priorisoida, se aiheuttaa onnettomuuksien lisääntymistä? Veikaaan että Kööpenhaminaan päätettiin rakentaa metro raitiotien tilalle koska pyöräilyä ei haluttu rajoittaa.



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:35 ----------




> Risteyksiä tukkimallako se ajoaika lyhenee? Ne samat kaksi vaunua kökkivät edessä vähintään Nudikan risteykseen asti, ja ne saa siellä kiinni vaikka seisoisi kahden valot Oopperalla.


ongelma on se että suurten risteyksien kohdalla olevat pysäkit ovat liian lyhyet. Niihin mahtuu vain 2 vaunua vaikka yhtaikaa olisi tulossa niille 3 tai 4. Jos 4 vaunun letka ajaa peräkanaa ja joutu pysähtymään joka pysäkillä niin että takimmaiset joutuvat pysähsyään valoihin useammin kuin tarvitsee, kasvaa ajoaika keskustan ja Töölön tullin välillä ainakin 5, pahimmillaan 10 minnuutilla.

Pysäkkejä Mannerheimintiellä on liikaa. Hesperiankatu ja  Töölön halli, sekä Jalavatie kympiltä ja Paciuksenkadun toinen pysäkki pitäisi  neloselta poistaa. Ja muut pysäkit pitää pidentää niin että niille mahtuu 3 täysmittaista vaunua. Se voisi vaikuttaa ratkaisevasti vaunujen sujuvaan etenemiseen ja siihen ettei ne klimppiinny toistensa perään kuten nyt.  

Daniel kirjoitti että jos jollakin vaunulla matkanteko on niin hidasta ettei se ehdi päättärille ajoissa ennen paluulähtöä, se ohjataan kääntymään takaisin jo ennen päättäriä. Jostain kumman syystä juuri minun ollessa kyydissä pistetään nelonen usein esim Töölön hallissa sivuun ilman ennakkovaroitusta, matkustajat komennetaan ulos odottamaan seuraavaa vuoroa. Kysymys kuuluu,  tapahtuuko tämä usein vai onko mulla aina poikkeuksellisen huono tuuri? 

Toinen juttu: Kenen idea oli että Katajanokan laivaterminaalile pitää ajaa nelosella? Voisiko sinne ajaa jokin lyhyempi linja, olkoot numero vaikka 2 , pelkästään Rautatientorille tms. Muistan että jokin sellainen oli ennen.  Harva laivalta tulija haluaa Munkkiniemeen vaan useimmat jäävät keskustassa pois ja vaihtavat muihin kulkuneuvoihin. Laivamatkustajat tukkivat ratikat ja hidastavat niiden kulkua. Samoin, kannattaisiko ysi jakaa kahtia, tai ajaa Länsisatamaan jotain ihan eri linjaa?

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Auton alusta voi hajota ja ratakin kärsiä jos auto ajautuu pölkkyradalle ja siinä sitten ihmetellään, kun kadun ja radan liikenne on poikki ja auton alusta on vaikka vääntänyt vaihteen rikki. 
> 
> Pelkkä kapea pölkkyrata ei erotu hyvin kun tulee nopeasti paljon lunta, vaan siitä tulee ansa. Pölkkyrata tarvitsee siksi selkeämpää erottamista muusta kadusta kuin betonoitu rata ja tuollainen järjestely vie enemmän katutilaa, joka kantakaupungin vilkkaimmilla ja parhaiten ratikalle sopivilla kaduilla on todella kortilla ja kaistat on usein jo valmiiksi alilevyisiä.


12 cm korkea reunakivi (sama kuin normaali jalkakäytävän graniittisen reunakiven korkeus Helsingissä) on kohtuullisen tehokas keino pitää autoliikenne poissa radalta. Sitäpaitsi sepeliä voi käyttää myös "koristeena" pitämään autot pois radalta, vaikka kyseessä olisikin kiintoraide, jossa kiskojen alle on valettu betonilaatta. Vastaava rakenne siis kuin kiintoraiteena tehdyllä nurmiradalla. Pari ottamaani kuvaa Karlsruhesta Saksasta käykööt esimerkkeinä siitä, ettei sepeliraide todellakaan vaadi "tolkuttomasti" tilaa kadulta: Kuva 1 ja Kuva 2

----------


## 339-DF

> Uusi ratikka nimittäin toimii kadulla kun tehdään näin
> - Henkilöautot ovat tiellä - raivataan pois
> - Jakeluliikenne on tiellä - ei sillä ole väliä, ratikka on ykkönen. - pois.
> - Bussit ovat tiellä - raivataan toissijaiseksi liikenteeksi 
> - Vanhat ratikat ovat tiellä - eihän kukaan vanhoja ratikkoja kaipaa, vanha liikennöinti tapa pois
> - Jalankulkijoista on nopeille ratikoille riesaa - no raivataan nekin johonkin


Tämä taisi olla tarkoitettu jonkunlaiseksi vitsiksi, mutta on hyvä ymmärtää, että muualla maailmassa toimitaan juuri näin ranskalaistyyppisiä raitioteitä rakennettaessa. Toki sillä erotuksella, että vanhoja ratikoita ei ole, kun ne on lakkautettu jo kauan sitten. Myös jalankulkijoiden kohdalla ajatellaan toisin kuin meillä: jalankulkijaa pidetään oppivaisena otuksena. Sitä ei tarvitse raivata mihinkään, vaan se opetetaan ymmärtämään, että kiskojen yli ei hyppelehditä sinne sun tänne, vaan ratikkaa varotaan ja suojatielläkin ratikka on se, joka menee ensin. Silloin jalankulkijoista ei enää olekaan riesaa, vaikkei niitä raivata johonkin.

Se, että Helsingissä ei toimita tällä tavalla, johtuu näistä meidän kuuluisista erikoisolosuhteista. Kuukanko antoi tähän hyvän virkamiesnäkökulman, joskin olen aika pitkälti samaa mieltä Anteron kanssa siitä, että virkamiesvaltaisessa Helsingissä poliitikot kyllä hyväksyisivät muitakin kuin nykyisiä ratkaisuja, jos virkamiehistöllä olisi osaamista ja rohkeutta sellaisia suunnitella.




> Pari ottamaani kuvaa Karlsruhesta Saksasta käykööt esimerkkeinä siitä, ettei sepeliraide todellakaan vaadi "tolkuttomasti" tilaa kadulta: Kuva 1 ja Kuva 2


Tuohon sopii tarvittaessa jopa hälytysajoneuvokin, jos on pakko.




> ongelma on se että suurten risteyksien kohdalla olevat pysäkit ovat liian lyhyet. Niihin mahtuu vain 2 vaunua vaikka yhtaikaa olisi tulossa niille 3 tai 4. Jos 4 vaunun letka ajaa peräkanaa ja joutu pysähtymään joka pysäkillä niin että takimmaiset joutuvat pysähsyään valoihin useammin kuin tarvitsee,


Oikeastaan ongelma on siinä, että ratikat kulkevat peräkkäin, mitä niiden ei pitäisi tehdä. Mannerheimintiellä ratkaisu tähän on Topeliuksenkadun rata ja aikataulujen synkronointi. Synkkaa voisi yrittää jo nyt, mutta liikenneolosuhteiden vuoksi ratikat eivät kulke sekunnin tarkkuudella, joten pelkkä teoreettinen synkka ei riitä. Siirtämällä 3 ja 7 sinne Topeliukselle saataisiin kuitenkin Manskulla aikaan tilanne, jossa nykyisissäkin liikenneolosuhteissa 4 ja 10 eivät kulkisi peräkkäin.




> kasvaa ajoaika keskustan ja Töölön tullin välillä ainakin 5, pahimmillaan 10 minnuutilla.


10 minuuttia? Just joo. Mites se tosiasioissa pysyminen?




> Daniel kirjoitti että jos jollakin vaunulla matkanteko on niin hidasta ettei se ehdi päättärille ajoissa ennen paluulähtöä, se ohjataan kääntymään takaisin jo ennen päättäriä. Jostain kumman syystä juuri minun ollessa kyydissä pistetään nelonen usein esim Töölön hallissa sivuun ilman ennakkovaroitusta, matkustajat komennetaan ulos odottamaan seuraavaa vuoroa. Kysymys kuuluu,  tapahtuuko tämä usein vai onko mulla aina poikkeuksellisen huono tuuri?


Yksi asia, johon nykyisellä aikataulusuunnittelulla pyritään, on tämä kesken matkaa käännyttämisen vähentäminen. Siksi aikatauluissa on niin valtavasti löysää ja käännytykset ovatkin lähes loppuneet.

Käännyttäminen koski sitä viestiä, jossa sanoit matkan YT-Munkka kestävän, oliko se nyt 40 vai 45 minuuttia. Sellaisessa tilanteessa tietysti käännytetään. Mutta kun se aikataulunmukainen ajoaika on 22 min, niin päättäreille jää seisonta-aikaa lähemmäs 10 min ja paluumatkakin on suunniteltu hitaaksi mateluksi. Käännytystarvetta ei synny, vaikka oltaisiin vartti myöhässä. Kuljettaja saa kyllä aikataulun kiinni siinäkin tapauksessa. Voidaan tietysti keskustella, onko aikataulu järkevästi suunniteltu, jos vartin myöhästymisen saa kiinni helpohkosti.

Veikkaisin, että noissa kokemissasi tapauksissa on ennemmin ollut kyse siitä, että kuljettajapula on iskenyt.




> Toinen juttu: Kenen idea oli että Katajanokan laivaterminaalile pitää ajaa nelosella?


Taitaa olla Seppo Vepsäläisen. Rahaahan sillä säästettiin. Saatiin kakkonen lakkautettua.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä taisi olla tarkoitettu jonkunlaiseksi vitsiksi, mutta on hyvä ymmärtää, että muualla maailmassa toimitaan juuri näin ranskalaistyyppisiä raitioteitä rakennettaessa. Toki sillä erotuksella, että vanhoja ratikoita ei ole, kun ne on lakkautettu jo kauan sitten. Myös jalankulkijoiden kohdalla ajatellaan toisin kuin meillä: jalankulkijaa pidetään oppivaisena otuksena. Sitä ei tarvitse raivata mihinkään, vaan se opetetaan ymmärtämään, että kiskojen yli ei hyppelehditä sinne sun tänne, vaan ratikkaa varotaan ja suojatielläkin ratikka on se, joka menee ensin. Silloin jalankulkijoista ei enää olekaan riesaa, vaikkei niitä raivata johonkin.


Ei tuo ollut mikään vitsi. Jos uusi nopea ratikka on tärkein prioriteeteissa, se tarkoittaa kaiken muun iiikenteen arvottamista sitä alemmaksi. Sellainen asenne on hyvin selkeästi tälläkin foorumilla ja vielä ilman kompromisseja. Korostetaan vain henkilöautoilun aseman muutosta, mutta samalla asenne on sellainen, että niin vanhat ratikat, bussit, tavaraliikenne kuin kävely ja pyöräilykin kuin ovat myös vähemmän tärkeitä kuin nopea katuratikka.




> Se, että Helsingissä ei toimita tällä tavalla, johtuu näistä meidän kuuluisista erikoisolosuhteista.


Miten päästään eroon Helsingin erikoisolosuhteista? Helsingin erikoisolosuhteisiin erottamattomasti vaikuttava tekijä on raitioteiden lakkauttamattomuus ja jalankulkijoiden sekä kevyen liikenteen suosiminen. 

Aloitetaanko lakkauttamalla nykyiset ratikat ja alkamalla sorsia kevyttä liikennettä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei tuo ollut mikään vitsi. Jos uusi nopea ratikka on tärkein prioriteeteissa, se tarkoittaa kaiken muun iiikenteen arvottamista sitä alemmaksi. Sellainen asenne on hyvin selkeästi tälläkin foorumilla ja vielä ilman kompromisseja.


Sitähän se tarkoittaa.  Ja sellainen on asenne Keski-Euroopan kaupunkisuunnittelijoilla ja suunnitelmat hyväksyvillä poliitikoilla. Vain Helsingissä tämä asenne jää nettifoorumikeskustelijoiden ominaisuudeksi. Tarttis lähettää virkamiehet sinne Kuoreveden kunnankansliaan tekemään sitä mitä osaavat ja palkata Helsinkiin uusia tekemään sitä, mitä tarvitaan. Jos virkamiehillä olisi osaamista ja rohkeutta, niin poliitikot seuraisivat perässä.




> Aloitetaanko lakkauttamalla nykyiset ratikat ja alkamalla sorsia kevyttä liikennettä?


http://jlf.fi/f20/4680-suomen-kaupun...html#post93216

Tiedoksi muuten, että "kevyt liikenne" on termi joka on aika lailla pannassa. Jalankulkijat kun eroaa pyöräilijöistä yhtä paljon tai oikeastaan enemmän kuin pyöräilijät autoista. Ei ole kovin älykästä niputtaa niitä yhteen.

----------


## hylje

Kaupungin ahtaassa katukuilussa on pakko suosia jotakin liikennettä muiden kustannuksella, koska lähiömäistä mielivaltaisen leveää katua ei ole eikä voida rakentaa. Minkä takia tätä ahdasta tilaa ei saisi eikä pitäisi käyttää tehokkaasti? Raitiovaunu on tehokkain katukulkuneuvo ja siten on järkevää priorisoida sitä. Muita kulkuvälineitä ei ole tarve estää, mutta ei myöskään saada erityisen sujuvaksi.

----------


## petteri

> Sitähän se tarkoittaa.  Ja sellainen on asenne Keski-Euroopan kaupunkisuunnittelijoilla ja suunnitelmat hyväksyvillä poliitikoilla. Vain Helsingissä tämä asenne jää nettifoorumikeskustelijoiden ominaisuudeksi.


Tuo on aikamoinen yleistys. Eri Euroopan maissa on myös poliittista vääntöä eri liikennemuotojen prioriteeteistä. Uusista puhtaan katumallin ratikoista suurin osa on joko esikaupungeissa tai paljon Helsingin seutua pienemmissä ja/tai  helpommissa kaupungissa. Toki monessa Stadtbahn kaupungissa laajennushankkeet ovat helpompia, kun keskustassa ja sen ympärillä on jo valmiiksi tunneleita ja eristettyjä ratoja.

Helsingin erityispiirteistä nykyiset ratikat vielä vaikeuttavat paljon uusia katuratikkahankkeita. Ne ovat liian suosittuja lakkautettaviksi, pysäkkiväli ei mahdollista pitkiä linjoja ja nykyratikat kulkevat parhailla joukkoliikennekaduilla, joille on vähän vaihtoehtoisia katuyhteyksiä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:43 ----------




> Kaupungin ahtaassa katukuilussa on pakko suosia jotakin liikennettä muiden kustannuksella, koska lähiömäistä mielivaltaisen leveää katua ei ole eikä voida rakentaa. Minkä takia tätä ahdasta tilaa ei saisi eikä pitäisi käyttää tehokkaasti? Raitiovaunu on tehokkain katukulkuneuvo ja siten on järkevää priorisoida sitä. Muita kulkuvälineitä ei ole tarve estää, mutta ei myöskään saada erityisen sujuvaksi.


Olen samaa mieltä, että raitioliikennettä voidaan jonkin verran priorisoida muun moottoriliikenteen edelle. Samalla on kuitenkin syytä turvata myös muille moottoriliikennemuodoille kohtuullinen sujuvuus. Minusta jalankulun sujuvuus ja turvallisuus menee kuitenkin tiheästi asutussa kaupungissa periaatteessa raitioliikenteen tarpeiden edelle. Eli jalankulku on ensijaisesti priorisoitava, raitioliikenne kakkonen, kuitenkin niin, että muullekin liikenteelle saadaan kohtuullinen sujuvuus.

----------


## risukasa

> ongelma on se että suurten risteyksien kohdalla olevat pysäkit ovat liian lyhyet. Niihin mahtuu vain 2 vaunua vaikka yhtaikaa olisi tulossa niille 3 tai 4. Jos 4 vaunun letka ajaa peräkanaa ja joutu pysähtymään joka pysäkillä niin että takimmaiset joutuvat pysähsyään valoihin useammin kuin tarvitsee, kasvaa ajoaika keskustan ja Töölön tullin välillä ainakin 5, pahimmillaan 10 minnuutilla.


Oikeastaan ongelma on se, että nuo vaunut eivät ole yhteenkytkettyinä vaan letkana, joka tekee jatkuvaa haitaria ja joihin matkustajat joutuvat juoksemaan laiturin päästä toiseen. Vaunujen yhteenkytkennöillä säästetään ihan selvää aikaa ruuhkassa. Ja tietysti liikennevalot ovat ongelman ydintä, mutta pitemmillä vuoroväleillä niistäkin selvitään läpi sujuvammin.

----------


## hylje

> Olen samaa mieltä, että raitioliikennettä voidaan jonkin verran priorisoida muun moottoriliikenteen edelle. Samalla on kuitenkin syytä turvata myös muille moottoriliikennemuodoille kohtuullinen sujuvuus. Minusta jalankulun sujuvuus ja turvallisuus menee kuitenkin tiheästi asutussa kaupungissa periaatteessa raitioliikenteen tarpeiden edelle. Eli jalankulku on ensijaisesti priorisoitava, raitioliikenne kakkonen, kuitenkin niin, että muullekin liikenteelle saadaan kohtuullinen sujuvuus.


Jalankulku on ylipäätään kaupungissa kuningas, mutta jalankulkua palvellaan toimivalla joukkoliikenteellä. Joukkoliikenne ei myöskään kulje niin usein, että sen priorisointi jalankulun yli häiritsisi jalankulkua: valtaosan ajasta jalankulku on prioriteetti yksi koska joukkoliikennevälineet ovat jossain muualla. Joukkoliikenteen priorisoinnilla joukkoliikenne toimii paremmin, ja sitä käyttävällä jalankulkijalla on enemmän mahdollisuuksia liikkua välittömän jalankulkualueen ulkopuolelle.

Yksityisen moottoriliikenteen sujuvuus on puolestaan suoraan pois jalankulkijan priorisoinnista. Aikatauluttamattoman liikenteen ajoneuvovirta voi olla jatkuva, ja jalankulkijan prioriteetti tällöin välttämättä katkaisee jatkuvan virran sujuvuuden hänen ylittäessään katua. Sujuva yksityinen liikenne ja jalankulkijan priorisointi eivät toteudu yhtäaikaa kuin hiljaisen liikenteen aikana -- toisin kuin sujuva joukkoliikenne ja jalankulkijan priorisointi yllä. Hiljaisen liikenteen aikana mitään priorisointiongelmia ei ole, vaan kaikki vähät kulkijat mahtuvat reilusti liikkumaan.

----------


## petteri

> Jalankulku on ylipäätään kaupungissa kuningas, mutta jalankulkua palvellaan toimivalla joukkoliikenteellä. Joukkoliikenne ei myöskään kulje niin usein, että sen priorisointi jalankulun yli häiritsisi jalankulkua: valtaosan ajasta jalankulku on prioriteetti yksi koska joukkoliikennevälineet ovat jossain muualla. Joukkoliikenteen priorisoinnilla joukkoliikenne toimii paremmin, ja sitä käyttävällä jalankulkijalla on enemmän mahdollisuuksia liikkua välittömän jalankulkualueen ulkopuolelle.


Millä vuorovälillä ja kulkuväline määrällä joukkoliikenne kulkee niin harvoin, ettei sen voimakas priorisointi jalankulun yli häiritse paljonkaan jalankulkua? Jos kadulla kulkee joukkoliikenneväline 10 minuutin vuorovälillä suuntaansa eli 12 vuoroa tunnissa yhteensä, voimakaskaan priorisointi ei merkittävästi sotke jalankulkua. Mutta jos kadulla kulkee ratikoita kahden minuutin vuorovälillä suuntaansa eli 60 vuoroa tunnissa yhteensä, sujuva ja turvallinen jalankulku ja joukkoliikenteen sujuvuus ovat voimakkaassa kilpailutilanteessa.

Minusta tuntuu, minun ja monien muiden keskustelijoiden välillä ei ole isoa mielipide-eroa siitä, mihin kaduilla kulkevilla pikaratikoilla pystytään väljähköissä esikaupunkimaisissa oloissa ja pitkähköllä vuorovälillä. Mutta siitä millä tavalla kaupunkitilaa on syytä jakaa tiheästi rakennetussa kantakaupungissa ja miten kadulla kulkevat pikaratikat pärjäävät kun muuta liikennettä on valtavasti ja vuoroväli on tiheä on isoja mielipide-eroja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oikeastaan ongelma on siinä, että ratikat kulkevat peräkkäin, mitä niiden ei pitäisi tehdä. Mannerheimintiellä ratkaisu tähän on Topeliuksenkadun rata ja aikataulujen synkronointi. Synkkaa voisi yrittää jo nyt, mutta liikenneolosuhteiden vuoksi ratikat eivät kulke sekunnin tarkkuudella, joten pelkkä teoreettinen synkka ei riitä. Siirtämällä 3 ja 7 sinne Topeliukselle saataisiin kuitenkin Manskulla aikaan tilanne, jossa nykyisissäkin liikenneolosuhteissa 4 ja 10 eivät kulkisi peräkkäin.


Topeliuksenkadun raitiotie ei paranna juuri tilannetta, varsinkaan jos samalla lisätäään sille uusi raitiolinja esim Munkkivuoreen tai Pitäjänmäkeen, korvaamaan bussilinjoja 14 ja 18 ja lisäksi sitä alkaisi ajaa vielä kolmonen ja seiska. Nelkun ja kympin luotettavuus paranisi, mutta noiden muiden huononisi selvästi. Tai tietenkin voidaan nelonen laittaa seiskan sijaan Topeliuksenkadulle, mutta Daniel ja muut munckalaiset tuskin tykkäisivät  :Wink: 

Sitä minä ihmettelen, eikö Helsinginkatua pitkin voisi laittaa ajamaan useampia linjoja kuin vain kasi. Huippukunnossa oleva rata on selvästi vajaakäytössä. Kolmonen voisi siirtyä sinne, ja Alppilaa voisi palvella jokin uusi poikittaislinja joka ei kulkisi Mannerheimintietä ollenkaan. 

Jos pidemmällä tähtäimellä rakennettaisiin pohjois- ja länsi-Helsingin lähiöihin pikaraitiotie, niin Mannerheimintien suunnan eritasoratkaisulta ei enää vältytä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Tarttis lähettää virkamiehet sinne Kuoreveden kunnankansliaan tekemään sitä mitä osaavat ja palkata Helsinkiin uusia tekemään sitä, mitä tarvitaan.


Kuoreveden kunnankanslian toiminta on päättynyt jo 31.12.2000. Minne nämä virkamiehet pitäisi lähettää, Jämsäänkö? Tuskin vaan ottaisivat vastaan.

----------


## sub

> Topeliuksenkadun raitiotie ei paranna juuri tilannetta, varsinkaan jos samalla lisätäään sille uusi raitiolinja esim Munkkivuoreen tai Pitäjänmäkeen, korvaamaan bussilinjoja 14 ja 18 ja lisäksi sitä alkaisi ajaa vielä kolmonen ja seiska. Nelkun ja kympin luotettavuus paranisi, mutta noiden muiden huononisi selvästi. Tai tietenkin voidaan nelonen laittaa seiskan sijaan Topeliuksenkadulle, mutta Daniel ja muut munckalaiset tuskin tykkäisivät 
> 
> Jos pidemmällä tähtäimellä rakennettaisiin pohjois- ja länsi-Helsingin lähiöihin pikaraitiotie, niin Mannerheimintien suunnan eritasoratkaisulta ei enää vältytä.


Täytyy priorisoida ja roolittaa ratikat. Täytyy hyväksyä se, että osa raitioteistä tulee jatkossakin olemaan hidaskulkuisia. Pitkälle päästään sillä, että Mannerheimintie ja Hämeentie priorisoidaan pikaväyliksi, joissa raitiovaunuille tarjotaan toimivat kulkuyhteydet ja niille sijoitetaan nämä pikaratikat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Täytyy priorisoida ja roolittaa ratikat. Täytyy hyväksyä se, että osa raitioteistä tulee jatkossakin olemaan hidaskulkuisia. Pitkälle päästään sillä, että Mannerheimintie ja Hämeentie priorisoidaan pikaväyliksi, joissa raitiovaunuille tarjotaan toimivat kulkuyhteydet ja niille sijoitetaan nämä pikaratikat.


Jos Mannerheimintiellä olisi kaksi nopeahkoa ratikkalinjaa, esim 4 ja 10, ja Topeliuksenkadulla isompi joukko todella hitaita, ja jos Helsinginkatua jossa rata kulkee ilman esteitä, vain yksi linja ja sekään ei kulje keskustaan ollenkaan, ja samat bussit kuin nyt, kulkisivat mannerheimintietä, niin parantaisiko se joukkoliikenteen suosiota? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Jos Mannerheimintiellä olisi kaksi nopeahkoa ratikkalinjaa, esim 4 ja 10, ja Topeliuksenkadulla isompi joukko todella hitaita, ja jos Helsinginkatua jossa rata kulkee ilman esteitä, vain yksi linja ja sekään ei kulje keskustaan ollenkaan, ja samat bussit kuin nyt, kulkisivat mannerheimintietä, niin parantaisiko se joukkoliikenteen suosiota?


Minusta olisi todella kiinnostavaa siirtää ykkönen ajamaan Helsinginkadun ja Mannerheimintien kautta keskustaan - voisi olla nykyreittiä nopeampaa ja myös suositumpaa... tai jopa jatkaa Oopperalta Töölöntorin kautta Kamppiin ja edelleen Fredalta puuttuvaa rataa pitkin Eiraan  :Smile:

----------


## petteri

> Täytyy priorisoida ja roolittaa ratikat. Täytyy hyväksyä se, että osa raitioteistä tulee jatkossakin olemaan hidaskulkuisia. Pitkälle päästään sillä, että Mannerheimintie ja Hämeentie priorisoidaan pikaväyliksi, joissa raitiovaunuille tarjotaan toimivat kulkuyhteydet ja niille sijoitetaan nämä pikaratikat.


Ei tuossa silti olla ristiriidattomassa tilanteessa. Tärkein katuratikan linjanopeuteen vaikuttava tekijä on pysäkkiväli. Nykyinen tiheän pysäkkivälin ja hyvin tiheävuoroinen raitioliikenne palvelee mukavasti katujen lähiympäristön asukkaita, joita on todella paljon. Pidemmällä pysäkkivälillä kulkeva nopeampia ratikka uhkaa heikentää merkittävästi joukkoliikenteen lähipalvelua. Noiden katujen ympäristössä on selvästi korkein joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste. Kannattaako parhaiden joukkoliikenneasiakkaiden palvelua heikentää? 

Esimerkiksi Töölön metron tyyllinen tunnelijärjestelmä, josta pääsee Munkkiniemen, Ruskeasuon ja Pasilan suuntiin mahdollistaa katutason joukkoliikenteen pitämisen tiheäpysähdyksissä vaakasuora hissi liikenteessä  ja pidemmän matkan yhteyksien palvelemisen nopeammalla matka-ajalla. 

Tiheästi asutuissa kaupungeissa on usein jonkinlainen "vaakasuora hissi" liikenne usein se on kuitenkin hoidettu busseilla, kun raitiotiet on lakkautettu. Helsingissä ratikat hoitavat nykyään aika paljon samaa tehtävää, jota vaikka Tukholman tai Lontoon tiheillä alueilla hoitavat bussit.

----------


## risukasa

> Millä vuorovälillä ja kulkuväline määrällä joukkoliikenne kulkee niin harvoin, ettei sen voimakas priorisointi jalankulun yli häiritse paljonkaan jalankulkua? Jos kadulla kulkee joukkoliikenneväline 10 minuutin vuorovälillä suuntaansa eli 12 vuoroa tunnissa yhteensä, voimakaskaan priorisointi ei merkittävästi sotke jalankulkua. Mutta jos kadulla kulkee ratikoita kahden minuutin vuorovälillä suuntaansa eli 60 vuoroa tunnissa yhteensä, sujuva ja turvallinen jalankulku ja joukkoliikenteen sujuvuus ovat voimakkaassa kilpailutilanteessa.


Hyvin ohjelmoiduissa valoissa hidaste jalankulkijoille ratikkaa kohti ei ole suuri. VAROVAn nykytoteutus on pahasti päin prinkkalaa, kun yhden ratikan läpipääsyyn tarvitaan lähemmäs puoli minuuttia punaista jalankulkijoille. Oikeasti tarpeellinen aika olisi noin kymmenen sekuntia. Varsinkin ratikan ohituksen jälkeinen varoaika pitäisi olla ehdoton nolla. Punaisten pitäisi sammua kun ratikan keula on ohittanut ylityspaikan. Myös ~20 sekunnin rakojen ratikoiden kulun välissä pitäisi olla käytettävissä kadunylitykseen, mistä jätetään viisi sekuntia varoaikaa ennen seuraavan ratikan tuloa. Tällaisia valoja saatettaisiin jopa oikeasti noudattaa.

Eiväthän tällaiset ajat ole mitään verrattuna siihen mitä jalankulkijoita nykyään seisotetaan. On myös huomionarvoista, että valottomilla suojateillä suurin osa jalankulkijoista luopuu kulkuvuorostaan ratikan hyväksi vapaaehtoisesti, mikä kertoo paljon koetusta estevaikutuksesta.

Sekä Mannerheimintien että Hämeentien käytävien (laskettuna ydinkeskustasta) keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli on ihan siedettävät päälle 400m, mikä mahdollistaa riittävän linjanopeuden. Hämeentiellä, varsinkin pohjoispäässä, ongelmana ovat epätasaiset pysäkkivälit ja matkustajamäärät ja siellä tarvitaan järjestelyjä jotta ei pysähdellä jatkuvasti yhden-kahden matkustajan takia. Mutta mitään massiivista pysäkkienpoistokampanjaa ei tarvita.

----------


## petteri

> Hyvin ohjelmoiduissa valoissa hidaste jalankulkijoille ratikkaa kohti ei ole suuri. VAROVAn nykytoteutus on pahasti päin prinkkalaa, kun yhden ratikan läpipääsyyn tarvitaan lähemmäs puoli minuuttia punaista jalankulkijoille. Oikeasti tarpeellinen aika olisi noin kymmenen sekuntia. Varsinkin ratikan ohituksen jälkeinen varoaika pitäisi olla ehdoton nolla. Punaisten pitäisi sammua kun ratikan keula on ohittanut ylityspaikan. Myös ~20 sekunnin rakojen ratikoiden kulun välissä pitäisi olla käytettävissä kadunylitykseen, mistä jätetään viisi sekuntia varoaikaa ennen seuraavan ratikan tuloa. Tällaisia valoja saatettaisiin jopa oikeasti noudattaa.
> 
> Eiväthän tällaiset ajat ole mitään verrattuna siihen mitä jalankulkijoita nykyään seisotetaan. On myös huomionarvoista, että valottomilla suojateillä suurin osa jalankulkijoista luopuu kulkuvuorostaan ratikan hyväksi vapaaehtoisesti, mikä kertoo paljon koetusta estevaikutuksesta.


Tuossa huomioidaan nyt vain raitiokiskojen ylitys ja vielä oletetaan, että jalankulkijoiden ylitystarpeen ovat enemmän pysäkeillä. Jos katsotaan, mikä on ollut yleinen trendi keskustan jalkakulun sujuvuuden ja turvallisuuden parantamisessa, niitä ovat ajonopeuksien alentaminen ja keskikorokkeiden lisääntyminen. Nopea liikennöinti kadulla perustuu oletukseen, etteivät ratikat pysähdy kuin pysäkeillä, niillä on vähintäänkin kohtuullinen pysäkkiväli ja kohtuullinen huippu- ja pysäkin lähestymisnopeus.

Miksi raitioliikenne vaikka Kaivokadulla tai Mannerheimintien eteläisimmässä osassa on niin hidasta? Se johtuu paljon siitä, että ratikat seisovat liikennevaloissa ja jonoutuvat muutenkin. Miksi? Jotta jalankulkijat pääsevät liikkumaan sujuvasti. Liikennevalot on ohjelmoitu jalankulun ehdoilla.

Mitä sitten tulee Mannerheimintiehen ja Hämeentiehen ulosmenoväylinä kaupungista, niiden jalankulkuturvallisuus on nykymittareilla hyvin puutteellinen ja estevaikutus turhan korkea. Jos jalankulun edellytyksiä parannetaan se huonontaa kaikkien muiden liikennemuotojen sujuvuutta kun muiden liikennemuotojen välinen priorisointi pidetään nykyisellään.  

Nopea raitioliikenne tarvitsee nopeita reittejä. Tuo vaatimus on kantakaupungin kaduilla selkeässä ristiriidassa jalankulun sujuvuuden ja turvallisuuden kanssa. Toki liikenne on kompromisseja täynnä, mutta minusta arvolataus, että nimenomaan nopea raitioliikenne on ylivertainen liikennemuoto, jonka ei tarvitse välittää mistään muusta, on vähintäänkin outo.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta olisi todella kiinnostavaa siirtää ykkönen ajamaan Helsinginkadun ja Mannerheimintien kautta keskustaan - voisi olla nykyreittiä nopeampaa ja myös suositumpaa... tai jopa jatkaa Oopperalta Töölöntorin kautta Kamppiin ja edelleen Fredalta puuttuvaa rataa pitkin Eiraan


Niin, miksei ykkönen, mutta ennemmin laittaisin ykkösen päättymään Rautatientorille ja pidentäisin sitä pohjoisessa Oulunkylään, eli korvaisi nykyiset bussit. 

Kolmonen voisi kulkea Hesaria pitkin Kallioon ja Alppilaan tuotaisiin kokonaan uusi linja jonka alkupää on Ilmala tai Haaga, ja eteläpää vaikka sitten Kauppatori. 

Nelonen ja kymppi jatkaisi nykyistä reittiään ja ja näiden lisäksi mahtuisi Mannerheimintielle vielä Munkkivuoren/Pitäjänmäen uusi linja, mutta ei muita enää. Seiska olisi pakko siirtää Runebergin ja Topeliuksenkatua pitkin kulkevaksi. 

Kokonaan uusi Nolla-Jokeri linja voitaisiin perustaa kun varsinainen Raide-jokeri on valmis, joka kulkisi esim Viikistä Haagan ja Munkkiniemen kautta Otaniemeen.

Näin verkosto kuormittuisi tasaisemmin ja saataisiin pari uutta reittiä bussien tilalle, mutta riittääkö se kuinka kauas tulevaisuuteen?

Jos halutaan tosissaan nopeuttaa matka-aikoja ja korvata myös seutubusseja raitiovaunuilla niin joko bussit ja bussikaistat kokonaan pois ja bussiterminaali Ruskeasuolle (josta matkustajat eivät tykkäisi) tai sitten Töölön läpi etelä-pohjois suuntaan kulkevat raitiotiet tunneliin maan alle, ja niin että ne korvaavat kaiken bussiliikenteen sitä kautta. Ja rahoitus kerättäisiin tietulleilla. Tiedän että jotkut eivät tykkää tästä ajatuksesta koska se joidenkin mielestä lisäisi autoilua keskustassa, mutta jos autoilijat suostuisivat maksaman siitä ilosta enemmän kuin nyt niin ei se olisi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiltä mitenkään pois. Minä en ole "kiusa se on pienkikin kiusa" aatteen kannattaja.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tärkein katuratikan linjanopeuteen vaikuttava tekijä on pysäkkiväli.


Paitsi että pysäkkivälillä ei nykyisillä ratikoilla ole käytännössä mitään merkitystä. Ratikat pysähtyisivät liikennevaloissa ihan saman verran, vaikka pysäkit poistettaisiin. Joitakin poikkeuksia lukuun ottamatta. (Kun ei siis huomioida ihmisten lastaamiseen kuluvaa aikaa; sen summahan ei riipu pysäkkivälistä, koska harvemmalla pysäkkivälillä ihmiset vain jaetaan vähemmille pysäkeille. Kun eihän tässä pyritä pysäkkivälillä matkustajamääriä alentamaan, eihän.)

Pysäkkivälin pidennyksen nopeushyötyä saadaan irti vasta kun ratikat eivät pysähdy liikennevaloissa.

----------


## sub

> Mitä sitten tulee Mannerheimintiehen ja Hämeentiehen ulosmenoväylinä kaupungista, niiden jalankulkuturvallisuus on nykymittareilla hyvin puutteellinen ja estevaikutus turhan korkea. Jos jalankulun edellytyksiä parannetaan se huonontaa kaikkien muiden liikennemuotojen sujuvuutta kun muiden liikennemuotojen välinen priorisointi pidetään nykyisellään.  
> 
> Nopea raitioliikenne tarvitsee nopeita reittejä. Tuo vaatimus on kantakaupungin kaduilla selkeässä ristiriidassa jalankulun sujuvuuden ja turvallisuuden kanssa. Toki liikenne on kompromisseja täynnä, mutta minusta arvolataus, että nimenomaan nopea raitioliikenne on ylivertainen liikennemuoto, jonka ei tarvitse välittää mistään muusta, on vähintäänkin outo.


Nykyisellään Helsingin raitiotieverkko on varsin suppea ja toimii lähes kauttaaltaan kantakaupungissa. Perusluonteeltaan liikenne tällaisissa olosuhteissa on sellaista joka ei perustu suuriin nopeuksiin eikä sujuvaan kulkuun. En usko että näistä lähtökohdista löytyy poliittista tai virkamiestahtoa lähteä voimakkaasti kehittämään raitiotieliikennettä muiden liikennemuotojen kustannuksella. 

Nopealle raitiotieliikenteelle on tarvetta laajemmissa ja kauemmaksi ytimestä levittäytyvissä järjestelmissä. Helsingissä tuskiin tullaan näkemään selkeitä parannuksia raitiovaunujen liikennöinnissä ennen kuin todellisia päätöksiä raitioteiden laajennuksista kauemmaksi, esim. Jokerin tasolle, tehdään.  

Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi siitä että nopea raitiotieliikenne ei voi olla mikään ylivertainen liikennemuoto, joka määrittelisi kaiken muun liikenteen toimintaehdot. Keskusta-alueella priorisoin ehdottomasti jalankulun ykköseksi. Tämä ei kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä, että nopea raitiotieliikenne ei voisi saada omaa palaansa kakusta ja että jalankulkijan pitäisi olla kuningas ihan joka paikassa. Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintie on mielestäni väylä missä nopeaa raitiotieliikennettä voi aivan hyvin priorisoida. Kyseessä on väylä joka ei omasta mielestäni edes ole mitenkään miellyttävä kävely-ympäristö, enkä näe että jalankulkijoiden oikeuksia kovinkaan paljon poljettaisi jos sitä ei ihan joka kohdasta täysin vaapaasti pääse ylittämään. Hämeentie ongelmallisempi, mutta vaikka sielläkin nopeaa raitiotieliikennettä priorisoitaisiin niin ei tuokaan vielä kovin iso osuus olisi pois jalankulkijoilta. 

Raitiotietunneleilla on joitakin kiistattomia etuja, mutta tässä tapauksessa en usko että rahoituksen kannalta ne olisivat realistisia. Lisäksi Pisararadan estevaikutus Töölössä on huomattava, huolimatta siitä toteutuuko se vai ei. Suunnitelmat ovat kuitenkin sillä yleisellä uskottavuustasolla, että ei sinne toista joukkoliikennetunnelia louhita, vaikka Pisararataa ei vuosikymmeniin rakennettaisikaan.

----------


## petteri

> Paitsi että pysäkkivälillä ei nykyisillä ratikoilla ole käytännössä mitään merkitystä. Ratikat pysähtyisivät liikennevaloissa ihan saman verran, vaikka pysäkit poistettaisiin. Joitakin poikkeuksia lukuun ottamatta. (Kun ei siis huomioida ihmisten lastaamiseen kuluvaa aikaa; sen summahan ei riipu pysäkkivälistä, koska harvemmalla pysäkkivälillä ihmiset vain jaetaan vähemmille pysäkeille. Kun eihän tässä pyritä pysäkkivälillä matkustajamääriä alentamaan, eihän.)
> 
> Pysäkkivälin pidennyksen nopeushyötyä saadaan irti vasta kun ratikat eivät pysähdy liikennevaloissa.


Tuo väite ei pidä paikkaansa. Vertaamalla bussien ja raitiovaunujen nopeutta Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä havaitaan, että pysäkkien ja niillä tehtyjen pysähdysten määrällä on selkeä vaikutus nopeuteen nykyisessäkin ympäristössä.

Samoin vertaamalla bussien 14 ja 18 nopeutta Töölössä vaikka bussiin numero 205, pysäkkivälin vaikutus näkyy selkeästi.

On toki olemassa muitakin kadulla kulkevan ratikan nopeuteen vaikuttavia tekijöitä, mutta pysäkkiväli ja se pysähdytäänkö kaikilla pysäkeillä on niistä selvästi merkittävin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vertaamalla bussien ja raitiovaunujen nopeutta Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä havaitaan, että pysäkkien ja niillä tehtyjen pysähdysten määrällä on selkeä vaikutus nopeuteen nykyisessäkin ympäristössä. Samoin vertaamalla bussien 14 ja 18 nopeutta Töölössä vaikka bussiin numero 205, pysäkkivälin vaikutus näkyy selkeästi.


14/18:n vertailu 205:een kertoo itse asiassa ihan muuta. Näillä linjoilla on eroa tasan kaksi pysäkkiä: Töölön sairaala ja Mäntytie. Nämä eivät todellakaan selitä matka-aikaeroa, vaan erilaiset matkustajamäärät selittävät. 205 kyllä myös joskus ohittaa pysäkkejä, mutta suurempi hyöty siitä on, että ei tarvitse yhtään sekuntia seisoa lastaamassa. Muuten seisotaan ihan samoissa valoissa 14:n kanssa. Kokemusta on, koska käytän sitä lähes päivittäin.

Samaten manskun bussien vertailu raitiovaunuihin ei kerro pysäkkivälin vaikutuksesta yhtään mitään. Ne eivät edes käytä samoja kaistoja, ja matkustajaprofiilit ovat täysin erilaiset. Aamuruuhkassa bussit tyhjenevät manskulla, raitiovaunut täyttyvät. Ei todellakaan vertailukelpoinen tilastoaineisto.

----------


## petteri

> Raitiotietunneleilla on joitakin kiistattomia etuja, mutta tässä tapauksessa en usko että rahoituksen kannalta ne olisivat realistisia. Lisäksi Pisararadan estevaikutus Töölössä on huomattava, huolimatta siitä toteutuuko se vai ei. Suunnitelmat ovat kuitenkin sillä yleisellä uskottavuustasolla, että ei sinne toista joukkoliikennetunnelia louhita, vaikka Pisararataa ei vuosikymmeniin rakennettaisikaan.


Minusta vaikuttaa luultavalta, että Pisaran rakentamispäätöksen tekee nykyinen hallitus viimeisinä päätöksinään kevättalvella 2015 jos vaan suunnitelmat ovat riittävän valmiit. Hallituksen ohjelmassahan Pisara jo on ja sitähän ei helposti avata. Pisaraa louhittaisiin tuolla aikataululla jo 5-7 vuoden päästä. Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen Helsingin keskustassa on kaksi tunnelia, ei se ole kovinkaan paljon. 

Ns. Töölön metrolle on varaukset olemassa, jotka olisi syytä päivittää pikaratikkaversioksi, jossa olisi enemmän uloskäyntejä katuverkkoon ja joka palvelisi myös Munkkiniemi - Pasila - Herttoniemi poikittaisyhteyttä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta vaikuttaa luultavalta, että Pisaran rakentamispäätöksen tekee nykyinen hallitus viimeisinä päätöksinään kevättalvella 2015 jos vaan suunnitelmat ovat riittävän valmiit. Hallituksen ohjelmassahan Pisara jo on ja sitähän ei helposti avata. Pisaraa louhittaisiin tuolla aikataululla jo 5-7 vuoden päästä. Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen Helsingin keskustassa on kaksi tunnelia, ei se ole kovinkaan paljon. 
> 
> Ns. Töölön metrolle on varaukset olemassa, jotka olisi syytä päivittää pikaratikkaversioksi, jossa olisi enemmän uloskäyntejä katuverkkoon ja joka palvelisi myös Munkkiniemi - Pasila - Herttoniemi poikittaisyhteyttä.


Jos Pisara rakennetaan niin silloin ei kannata uneksia että raitioteistä tulisi sen enempää lähijunien, metron tai bussien korvaajia tällä suunnalla. Silloin raitioteihin ei tehdä muuta parannusta kuin mahdollinen Topeliuksenkadun raide ja Munkkivuoren linja. 

Mutta jos Pisara hylätään niin silloin on pakko ruveta ajatella raitiotien kaivamista tunneliin ainakin Töölön ali ja pidentää eräitä linjoja rantaradalle asti. Töölön-Pasilan-Viikin raskasmetro taas menee "väärään suuntaan". Yksi vaihtoehto olisi tietenkin Espoon-Leppävaaran -kaupunkiradan konvertointi metroksi/light railiksi ja erottaminen rautatieverkosta niin että se kulkisi läntisten kaupunginosien läpi keskustaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Miksi raitioliikenne vaikka Kaivokadulla tai Mannerheimintien eteläisimmässä osassa on niin hidasta? Se johtuu paljon siitä, että ratikat seisovat liikennevaloissa ja jonoutuvat muutenkin. Miksi? Jotta jalankulkijat pääsevät liikkumaan sujuvasti. Liikennevalot on ohjelmoitu jalankulun ehdoilla.


Selityksesi kuulostaa uskottavalta, mutta väkisinkin ajatus harhautuu Aleksanterinkadulle, missä on myös paljon ratikoita ja paljon jalankulkijoita. Jostain syystä sinne on kuitenkin unohdettu rakentaa ne jalankulkijoiden hengen säilyttävät liikennevalot, ja ratikat kulkevat helsinkiläisittäin sujuvasti. Ilmeisesti joko Aleksanterinkatu on hengenvaarallinen paikka jalankulkijoille tai liikennevaloja tarvitaan jonkin muun kuin ratikoiden ja jalankulkijoiden ohjaamiseen. Kerro kuitenkin ihmeessä miten olen väärässä tässä ajatusharhailussani.

----------


## risukasa

> Selityksesi kuulostaa uskottavalta, mutta väkisinkin ajatus harhautuu Aleksanterinkadulle, missä on myös paljon ratikoita ja paljon jalankulkijoita. Jostain syystä sinne on kuitenkin unohdettu rakentaa ne jalankulkijoiden hengen säilyttävät liikennevalot, ja ratikat kulkevat helsinkiläisittäin sujuvasti. Ilmeisesti joko Aleksanterinkatu on hengenvaarallinen paikka jalankulkijoille tai liikennevaloja tarvitaan jonkin muun kuin ratikoiden ja jalankulkijoiden ohjaamiseen. Kerro kuitenkin ihmeessä miten olen väärässä tässä ajatusharhailussani.


Jep. Ensinnäkin ne valot ovat sitä varten, että autoilijat saavat ajaa vähemmällä varovaisuudella. Toisekseen, ne valot seisottavat sekä ratikoita, jalankulkijoita että pyöräilijöitä ihan yhtälailla. Ne ovat ihan yhtä paljon este kaikille osapuolille.




> Tuossa huomioidaan nyt vain raitiokiskojen ylitys ja vielä oletetaan, että jalankulkijoiden ylitystarpeen ovat enemmän pysäkeillä.


Tässähän puhuttiinkin raitiotien ja jalankulkijoiden suhteesta. Autojen suhteen pitäisi poistaa valot ja kaventaa ajoratoja jotta suojatien ylitys on helppo ja turvallinen, silloin ei ole huolta jalankulkijan keskeytyksettömästä suojatien ylityksestäkään. Kauempana keskustasta, esim. Tullinpuomilla koko kadun ylitys voi olla valoton. Kuten todettu, jalankulkijat mielellään päästävät vaunun ensin.

Oli miten oli, raitiotien ylitys ei ole tässä yhtälössä se pullonkaula, kun se aiheuttaa jalankulkijoille punaista luokkaa 30 sekuntia kahta minuuttia kohti. Nykyään pysähdyksetöntä _kadunylitysaikaa_ jalankulkijoilla lienee lähemmäs luokkaa 30 sekuntia kahteen minuuttiin.

Sillä, että ollaanko pysäkeillä vai pysäkkien välillä, en näe muuta vaikutusta asiaan, kuin että valottomana suojatienä ei ylityspaikkoja saisi toteuttaa pysäkkien välillä. Valottomana tai sujuvana valo-ohjattuna ylikulkuna kyllä. Toki kadunylityksiä tuppaa tulemaan enemmän ratikkapysäkkien kohdalla, koska 1) raitioliikenne tulee jalankulkua 2) pysäkit pyritään sijoittelemaan sinne missä ihmiset liikkuvat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ensinnäkin ne valot ovat sitä varten, että autoilijat saavat ajaa vähemmällä varovaisuudella. Toisekseen, ne valot seisottavat sekä ratikoita, jalankulkijoita että pyöräilijöitä ihan yhtälailla. Ne ovat ihan yhtä paljon este kaikille osapuolille.


Juuri näin. Liikennevalot ovat olemassa autoilun priorisoimiseksi silloin, kun niitä ei käytetä ristikkäisten autovirtojen hallintaan. Liikennevalo suojatiellä varmistaa sen, ettei autoilijan tarvitse välittää jalankulkijasta vaan autolla voi ajaa hidastamatta ja valmistautumatta väistämään jalankulkijaa. Tämänaamuiset uutiset radiossa tosin kertovat, että autoilijat ovat alkaneet suhtautua myös liikennevalottomiin suojateihin kuten liikennevalollisiin, joissa on autoilijoille vihreä valo.

On myös kokeiltu sitä, että liikennevalot eli autoilun priorisointi kaupungeissa poistetaan. Tulokset ovat hyviä, jopa autoilun kannalta. Kaupunkiliikkumisen nopeuserot pienenevät, liikkuminen kokonaisuudessa muuttuu rauhallisemmaksi, sekä autojen että jalankulkijoiden määrä risteyksessä kasvaa (katso nettiartikkelin viedon puolivälissä olevat autojen ja jalankulkijoiden määrät!). En tarkoita sitä, mikä näkyy esim. tässä videossa, vaan sitä, mitä on tehty hollantilaisessa Drachtenissa. Eli ei niin, että tehdään katuverkko autoilua varten ja jätetään liikennevalot pois, vaan että katuverkko on tarkoitettu kaikille liikennemuodoille, eikä autoilla ole mitään erityisasemaa.




> Oli miten oli, raitiotien ylitys ei ole tässä yhtälössä se pullonkaula, kun se aiheuttaa jalankulkijoille punaista luokkaa 30 sekuntia kahta minuuttia kohti. Nykyään pysähdyksetöntä _kadunylitysaikaa_ jalankulkijoilla lienee lähemmäs luokkaa 30 sekuntia kahteen minuuttiin.


Aivan. Maksimaalisen pitkä eli 75 metriä pitkä raitiojuna 40 km/h nopeudella estää raiteen ylityksen 11 sekunnin ajan siten, että jalankulkijan nenän edessä on raitiovaunun seinä. Ja jos jalankulkija pitää tuvallisena ylittää raide, kun vaunun on vähintään 150 metrin päässä, vaunun ohitusta joutuu odottamaan 33 sekuntia. Pariraiteen ylittämiseen jalankulkijalta kuluu aikaa 6 sekuntia. Jos vaunuja kulkisi edestakaisin minuutin välein, pariraiteen ylitykseen on on aikaa tehdä se viidesti.

Esimerkiksi Pariisin T3:lla jalankulkijoiden liikennevalot raitiotien ylittämiseen toimivat tähän tapaan. Valo menee punaiselle, kun vaunu tulee lähemmäksi kuin turvallisen matkan päähän suojatiestä. Valo vaihtuu vihreälle, kun vaunu on kohdalla. Kun vaunu on mennyt ohi, jalankulkijat voivat ylittää radan heti. Jalankulkijan kannalta aivan sama tilanne, kuin ettei valoja olisi ja jalankulkija arvioisi itse, milloin ylitys on turvallinen. Raitiokävelykadulla ei kuitenkaan tarvita liikennevaloja, eikä niitä voikaan olla, koska koko katu on suojatietä.

Eli ei ole olemassa mielekästä kysymystä siitä, priorisoidaanko raitioliikenne jalankulkuun nähden. Kun jalankulkuvirta on jatkuva ja raitiovaunut kulkevat tietyin väliajoin, ei ole olemassa priorisointia. Raitiovaunu keskeyttää jalankulkuvirran aina joka tapauksessa. Ja toisaalta, jos jalankulun priorisointina pidetään sitä, että jalankulkijan ei koskaan tarvitse väistää raitiovaunua, raitiovaunu ei voisi liikkua lainkaan, kun kerran jalankulkuvirta on jatkuvaa.

Sen sijaan silloin, kun lähtökohdaksi otetaan, että raitiovaunu kulkee silloin kun kulkee ja jalankulkuvirta keskeytyy kun vaunu tulee, saavutetaan myös jalankulkuvirran maksimi. Sillä kun vaunu kulkee hidastamatta ja pysähtymättä, tarvitaan lyhin mahdollinen jalankulkuvirran keskeytymisaika eli raitiovaunu häiritsee jalankulkua kaikkein vähiten. Tilanne on vastaava kuin raitiovaunujen liikenne-etuus autoiluun nähden: raitiovaunujen sujuva kulku on optimiaalisin tilanne autojen kannalta. Vaikka näyttää siltä, että autopuolue ei tätä kykene ymmärtämään.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Juuri näin. Liikennevalot ovat olemassa autoilun priorisoimiseksi silloin, kun niitä ei käytetä ristikkäisten autovirtojen hallintaan. Liikennevalo suojatiellä varmistaa sen, ettei autoilijan tarvitse välittää jalankulkijasta vaan autolla voi ajaa hidastamatta ja valmistautumatta väistämään jalankulkijaa. Tämänaamuiset uutiset radiossa tosin kertovat, että autoilijat ovat alkaneet suhtautua myös liikennevalottomiin suojateihin kuten liikennevalollisiin, joissa on autoilijoille vihreä valo.
> 
> On myös kokeiltu sitä, että liikennevalot eli autoilun priorisointi kaupungeissa poistetaan. Tulokset ovat hyviä, jopa autoilun kannalta. Kaupunkiliikkumisen nopeuserot pienenevät, liikkuminen kokonaisuudessa muuttuu rauhallisemmaksi, sekä autojen että jalankulkijoiden määrä risteyksessä kasvaa (katso nettiartikkelin viedon puolivälissä olevat autojen ja jalankulkijoiden määrät!). En tarkoita sitä, mikä näkyy esim. tässä videossa, vaan sitä, mitä on tehty hollantilaisessa Drachtenissa. Eli ei niin, että tehdään katuverkko autoilua varten ja jätetään liikennevalot pois, vaan että katuverkko on tarkoitettu kaikille liikennemuodoille, eikä autoilla ole mitään erityisasemaa.


Suomessa on ongelmana, ettei jalankulkijoita kunnioiteta. Se on koko liikennekulttuurin ongelma. Monessa maassa muu liikenne antaa tietä kun näkee jalankulkijan olevan astumassa suojatielle. Suomessa Eurooppalaisella asenteella kulkeva jalankulkija jää auton, bussin tai ratikan alle pikavauhtia. Suomessa ei mikään moottoriajoneuvo kunnolla anna tietä jalankulkijoille, vaan pikemminkin painaa hanaa, ettei jalankulkija vain kuvittelekaan astuvansa suojatielle.

Osittain tuosta syystä Keski-Euroopassa käytetään ratikkaratojen ympärillä "karsinoita" estämään jalankulkijoita ylittämästä rataa mistä vaan. Suomessa niitä ei tarvita kun täällä on itsetuhoista käytöstä kuvitella jalankulkijalla olevan lainmukainen oikeus käyttää suojateitä.

Voimakkaimmat jalankulkijan oikeudet mihin olen törmännyt ovat muuten olleet Pariisin kantakaupungissa. Siellä vihreä valo jalankulkijoille käytännössä tarkoitti, että kadun yli saattoi mennä autoista välittämättä, punainen valo taas sitä, ettei kannata juosta suoraan auton alle, mutta autot kuitenkin väistää.

----------


## late-

> Miltäs kuulostaisi seuraava: Raitioliikenteen pysäkkiväli 600 m,


Viime aikoina kehutun Göteborgin keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli on 609 metriä. Keskinopeus oli viime marraskuussa kertojasta riippuen 22 tai 23,9 km/h. Kölnissä pysäkkiväli on samaa luokkaa ja tunneleiden avustuksella keskinopeus on ilmeisesti yli 25 km/h.

Anteron toivomaan 30 km/h nopeuteen tuntemistani pikaraitioteistä yltää lähinnä Manchesterin Metrolink, joka käyttää keskustan ulkopuolella vanhoja rautateitä Ainakin näin oli vuonna 2000 Future of Urban Transportin mukaan. Pysäkkiväli 969 metriä. Kirjan keskinopeustiedoissa on tosin ilmeisiä virheitä kuten Kölniin ilmoitettu 19,5 km/h keskinopeus.

Olisi mukavaa, jos 25 tai 30 km/h keskinopeudella operoivia pikaraitiotieitä löytyisi enemmän todellisesta maailmasta teoreettisten laskelmien lisäksi. Minulla tiedossa olevista eurooppalaisista järjestelmistä Manchesterin lisäksi vain Saarbrückenin tram-train ja Newcastlen U-Stadbahn ylittivät 30 km/h. Muut eivät pääse edes lähelle. Yli 24 km/h kulkevat lisäksi Bergen, Tvärbana ja mahdollisesti Köln ja Hannover. Lisäksi Essenille on ilmoitettu vuonna 2000 pysäkkiväli 350 m ja keskinopeus 24 km/h, mutta fysiikan lait eivät tahdo istua tähän yhdistelmään.

Ranskalaisille pikaraitioteille tyypillinen keskinopeus on 20 km/h molemmin puolin. Samassa luokassa ovat esimerkiksi Berliini ja München. Usein mainitussa Freiburgissa keskinopeus on 17,4 km/h. Freiburgin etäisyydet eivät sen suurempaa nopeutta vaadikaan.

----------


## teme

> Lisäksi Essenille on ilmoitettu vuonna 2000 pysäkkiväli 350 m ja keskinopeus 24 km/h, mutta fysiikan lait eivät tahdo istua tähän yhdistelmään.


Toi on  52,5 sekunttia per 350m pysäkinväli. 50km/h huipuilla ajoaika 34s, eli kaikkiin muuhun jää 18,5s. Ei se nyt ihan mahdotonta ole jos pysäkkiajat ovat todella lyhyet. Tommoinen järjestelmä hyvin tehtynä voi olla todella nopea. Pysäkkiajat lienevät suhteessa matkustajamäärään per pysäkki ja ne ovat tietenkin sitä pienemmät mitä tiheämässä pysäkkejä. Samoin valoetuuudet ovat äkkiseltään helpommat jos pysäkkiväli on lyhyempi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Anteron toivomaan 30 km/h nopeuteen tuntemistani pikaraitioteistä yltää...


Jos puhutaan siitä, millä keskinopeudella pääsee Roihuvuoresta Kaivokadulle, se on eri asia kuin koko järjestelmän keskinopeus. Näillä asioilla on suurinpiirtein sama ero kuin vaunun huippunopeudella ja linjanopeudella.

Vaihteleehan meillä bussilinjojenkin linjanopeudet välillä 10 km/h  37,5 km/h (aikataulutietojen perusteella Helsingissä). Järjestelmän keskimääräinen linjanopeus on 22 km/h., eikä se tee valehteluksi sitä, että jollain linjalla linjanopeus on 37,5 km/h. HSL:n palveluksessa olevat voivat antaa parempia tietoja, kun pääsevät vapaasti tutkimaan linjastotietokantaa.

Ja yleisesti. Ei pidä sortua siihen, ettei mitään parannuksia voi tai tarvitse tehdä, koska menneisyys on niin huonoa. Asenteen pitää olla juuri päin vastoin. Pitää pohtia sitä, miten palvelusta saadaan parempi, ei syitä sille, miksi palvelua ei voi parantaa. Ei siis ole kiinnostavaa esitellä huonoja kokemuksia, vaan poimia hyvät kokemukset ja pyrkiä tekemään samoin tai vielä paremmin.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toi on  52,5 sekunttia per 350m pysäkinväli. 50km/h huipuilla ajoaika 34s, eli kaikkiin muuhun jää 18,5s.


Mitähän käytit kiihtyvyytenä, kun mä pääsen 1,2 m/s2:llakin 36,8:aan sekuntiin, ja uskottavammalla 0,8 m/s2:lla 42,6:een sekuntiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Viime aikoina kehutun Göteborgin keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli on 609 metriä. Keskinopeus oli viime marraskuussa kertojasta riippuen 22 tai 23,9 km/h. Kölnissä pysäkkiväli on samaa luokkaa ja tunneleiden avustuksella keskinopeus on ilmeisesti yli 25 km/h.
> 
> Anteron toivomaan 30 km/h nopeuteen tuntemistani pikaraitioteistä yltää lähinnä Manchesterin Metrolink, joka käyttää keskustan ulkopuolella vanhoja rautateitä Ainakin näin oli vuonna 2000 Future of Urban Transportin mukaan. Pysäkkiväli 969 metriä.


Nuohan ovat ihan huippuluokaa olevia keskinopeuksia raitiotieverkoille, olettaen että ne koskevat koko kaupunkia eikä vain yksittäisiä pikalinjoja. Mutta kyllähän nuo verkot eroavat huomattaavsti Helsingin verkosta. Jos Jokeri toteutetaan sillä tavalla kuin on suunniteltu niin senkin pikalinjan keskinopeus olisi nippanappa Kölnin koko verkon tasoa, jolla siis tunneleiden vuoksi yksittäisillä linjoilla voi olla metron tasoa oleva keskinopeus.

t.Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Suomessa on ongelmana, ettei jalankulkijoita kunnioiteta. Se on koko liikennekulttuurin ongelma. Monessa maassa muu liikenne antaa tietä kun näkee jalankulkijan olevan astumassa suojatielle.


Näin.

Kauppareissuni varrelle osuu Mannerheimintiellä valoton suojatie, siis sellainen ratikkapysäkin toisessa päässä oleva. Jos odottaa reunalla, kukaan ei pysähdy. Paitsi jos pysähtyy, kyseessä on joko kaupunkibussi tai viron kilvissä oleva henkilöauto.

----------


## Rovasti

> Saarbrückenin tram-train ja Newcastlen U-Stadbahn


Nipo nipo: se on U-Stadtbahn. Ja muutenkin mielenkiintoista että saksalaisen kaupungin järjestelmän nimi on englanninkielinen ja englantilaisen kaupungin järjestelmä saksankielinen...

----------


## hylje

> Kauppareissuni varrelle osuu Mannerheimintiellä valoton suojatie, siis sellainen ratikkapysäkin toisessa päässä oleva. Jos odottaa reunalla, kukaan ei pysähdy. Paitsi jos pysähtyy, kyseessä on joko kaupunkibussi tai viron kilvissä oleva henkilöauto.


Itse ylitän sekä ratikkapysäkille että suoraan yli meneviä Mannerheimintien suojateitä siististi ja ilman odotusta viittomalla lähestyessäni suojatien suuntaan. Se ele tuntuu herättävän jotain jopa suomalaisessa autoilijassa, ja tietä annetaan.

----------


## risukasa

> Toi on  52,5 sekunttia per 350m pysäkinväli. 50km/h huipuilla ajoaika 34s, eli kaikkiin muuhun jää 18,5s. Ei se nyt ihan mahdotonta ole jos pysäkkiajat ovat todella lyhyet. Tommoinen järjestelmä hyvin tehtynä voi olla todella nopea. Pysäkkiajat lienevät suhteessa matkustajamäärään per pysäkki ja ne ovat tietenkin sitä pienemmät mitä tiheämässä pysäkkejä. Samoin valoetuuudet ovat äkkiseltään helpommat jos pysäkkiväli on lyhyempi.


Ennen kaikkea tuo vaatii tahtoa matkustajien puolelta. Lyhyet pysäkkiajat eivät voi millään toteutua, jos myöhäiset matkustajat juoksevat jatkuvana virtana vaunulle. Pitää olla halua odottaa seuraavaa. Ja tietenkin pitää osata käyttää vaunun ovia ja muutenkin tuntea sujuvan matkustamisen etiketti. Helsinkiläisillä ei tällaista tahtoa näytä olevan, vaan verkkaisempi matkanteko sopii meikäläiseen mentaliteettiin paremmin. Tosin kiireisimmät matkustajat tietysti ovat valikoituneet pois matkanteon hitauden takia, varmasti esim. Jokerilla metromaisempi liikenne houkuttelee ainakin hieman rivakampia matkustajia.

Noin yleisemmin, yli 30km/h keskinopeus ei yleensä kerro hyvää kaupunkirakenteesta. Tuo vaatii pitkät pysäkkivälit, mikä taas kertoo hajautuneesta rakenteesta. Mieluummin tiiviissä kaupungissa 18km/h kuin lähiössä 30km/h. Todennäköisesti nimittäin tuolla "hidasratikalla" saavuttaa tavoittelemansa matkakohteen nopeammin, koska se sijaitsee lähempänä. Tämä siis tilanteessa jossa turhat hidasteet on raivattu pois.

----------


## late-

> Jos puhutaan siitä, millä keskinopeudella pääsee Roihuvuoresta Kaivokadulle, se on eri asia kuin koko järjestelmän keskinopeus.


Kieltämättä. Toisaalta linjan esikaupungista ydinkeskustaan pitäisi olla kohtuullisen lähellä järjestelmän keskiarvoa, jos järjestelmä on yhtenäisin perustein laadittu. Kyseessähän on läpileikkaus järjestelmästä.




> Ja yleisesti. Ei pidä sortua siihen, ettei mitään parannuksia voi tai tarvitse tehdä, koska menneisyys on niin huonoa. [...] Ei siis ole kiinnostavaa esitellä huonoja kokemuksia, vaan poimia hyvät kokemukset ja pyrkiä tekemään samoin tai vielä paremmin.


En pidä mahdottomana tehdä täällä jotain sellaista, mitä ei tehdä missään muualla. Silti uskoa vahvistaa, jos näitä hyviä kokemuksia löytyy todellisesta maailmasta. Kumman usein esikuviksi mainitut kaupungit eivät olekaan niin esikuvallisia, kun niiden tunnusluvut kaivaa esiin. Olisikin hyvä tietää mitkä todelliset kaupungit ovat niitä todellisia esikuvia, joita pitäisi seurata.

----------


## sm3

> Näin.
> 
> Kauppareissuni varrelle osuu Mannerheimintiellä valoton suojatie, siis sellainen ratikkapysäkin toisessa päässä oleva. Jos odottaa reunalla, kukaan ei pysähdy. Paitsi jos pysähtyy, kyseessä on joko kaupunkibussi tai viron kilvissä oleva henkilöauto.


Itse vain astun tielle, ja autot pysähtyvät (*joka ikinen kerta*).  :Wink:  Ei sinne reunalle pidä jäädä olemaan, jalka tielle ja katse auton kuljettajaan, sitten toinen jalka tielle (voit kääntää katseen menosuuntaan tässä vaiheessa) sitten vaan kävelee eteenpäin... lopulta olet tien toisella puolella.  :Laughing: 

Siinä vaiheessa kun laitat ensimmäisen kerran jalan tielle, katso hidastaako kuljettaja, jos ei, niin ehdit vielä vetämään jalan pois. 

Ja tosiaan kylmän viileästi vaan laitat sen jalan tielle, kukaan tuskin haluaa ajaa päälle. 1-5m päässä olevat autot (silloin kun saavut suojatielle) päästät ja loput ehtivät varautumaan, jolloin tunget väliin jalkasi kanssa autoilla on kuitenkin aina pieni 1-2m väli. Osoita kokoajan että olet aikeissa ylittää tien, ja kävele kokoajan kohti tienreunaa kun päästät ekat autot menemään näin autoilijat varautuvat ja pääset välittömästi astumaan tielle kun siihen on tilaisuus.

Ei ole vaikeeta.  :Wink:  Toimii ympäri maailmaa, myös "erityisolosuhteiden" Suomessa. Ja näin toimitaan siellä kehutuilla ulkomailla, ei siellä kökitä 2 metrin päässä suojatiestä ja toivota autoilijan pysähtyvän kuten alistuneiden ja lannistuneiden Suomessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kumman usein esikuviksi mainitut kaupungit eivät olekaan niin esikuvallisia, kun niiden tunnusluvut kaivaa esiin. Olisikin hyvä tietää mitkä todelliset kaupungit ovat niitä todellisia esikuvia, joita pitäisi seurata.


Mutta kun verrataan esikuvakaupunkeja, verrataanko kuitenkin omenoita ja appelsiineja? Kuinka monesta esikuvakaupungista edes tiedetään erillisten linjojen linjanopeudet? Luulen, että ne saa nykyään selville kaupunkien reittiopaspalveluista, mutta en ole koskaan nähnyt kenenkään esittelevän näitä.

Olemme tainneet joskus aiemminkin kirjoitella tällä foorumilla, miten esim. liikenteen nopeutta pitäisi arvioida. Kuten Risukasa viestissään totesi, suuri linjanopeus ei ole välttämättä etu vaan haitta keskinopeudelle ja matka-ajalle lähtö- ja kohdeosoitteiden välillä. Linjanopeus riippuu väistämättä pysäkkivälistä, mutta mielekäs pysäkkiväli taas kaupunkirakenteesta. Pysäkkiväliä voi siten arvostella suhteessa kaupunkirakenteeseen mutta liikenteen sujuvuutta pitää arvostella suhteessa pysäkkiväliin. Järjestelmän keskinopeus sisältää kuitenkin molemmat vaikutukset.

Eikö liikenteen hoidossa olisi reilua, että verrataan linjanopeutta tai verkon keskinopeutta siihen, mikä nopeus olisi ilman häiriöitä eli pysähtymällä vain pysäkeillä? Itse olen laskenut pysähdyskertoimia, eli kuinka suurta pysähdysten määrää toteutuva linjanopeus vastaa pysäkkien määrään verrattuna. Se on tietenkin vain yksi tapa, joka kuvaa tilannetta silloin, jos alhainen linjanopeus johtuu nimenomaan useista pysähdyksistä. Helsingin bussilinjojen perusteella näyttää siltä, että pysähdyskertoimen ja linjanopeuden välillä on korrelaatio. Bussit pääsevät lähes 30 km/h linjanopeuteen, kun pysähdyskerroin on 0,5. Kun pysähdyskerroin on noin 1,25, linjanopeus on puolittunut.

Busseilla ei ole tapana pysähtyä kaikilla pysäkeillä, siksi pysähdyskerroin voi olla alle yhden. Jos lähdetään siitä, että pysäkit on sijoitettu oikein ja niitä kaikkia käytetään, hyvin hoidetun liikenteen pysähdyskerroin on yksi. Kun kerroin kasvaa, liikenne on hoidettu huonosti. Helsingin raitioliikenteellä aikatauluista laskettu pysähdyskerroin on 1,41,8, jos huippunopeudeksi asetetaan 35 km/h, pysäkkiajaksi 15 sekuntia ja kiihtyvyydeksi 0,7 m/s2. Näillä arvoilla verkon keskinopeuden pitäisi olla 19,6 km/h, mutta se on 15,8 km/h (syksyn 2007 aikatauluilla). Pysähdyskertoimella ja linjanopeudella näyttää olevan selvä korrelaatio. Kun pysähdyskerroin on 1,4, linjanopeus on 17,5 km/h mutta kertoimella 1,8 linjanopeudeksi jää 14,0 km/h. Verkon tasolla pysähdyskerroin on 1,55.

Eli jos ajatellaan niin, että meillä halutaan raitioliikenteessä tarjota 360 metrin pysäkkivälin palvelutaso, ollaan aika kaukana siitä, miten hyvin sen palvelutason voisi hoitaa. Tässä laskelmaa on lisäksi yksinkertaistettu vakiolla nopeudella pysäkkiväleillä. Tosiasiassa pysäkkiväleillä voidaan ydinkeskustaa lukuun ottamatta ajaa selvästi nopeammin kuin 35 km/h. 

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Eikö liikenteen hoidossa olisi reilua, että verrataan linjanopeutta tai verkon keskinopeutta siihen, mikä nopeus olisi ilman häiriöitä eli pysähtymällä vain pysäkeillä? Itse olen laskenut pysähdyskertoimia, eli kuinka suurta pysähdysten määrää toteutuva linjanopeus vastaa pysäkkien määrään verrattuna


Millaisia lukuja löytyy vertailukaupungeista ja mitä vertailukaupungit voisivat olla?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Millaisia lukuja löytyy vertailukaupungeista ja mitä vertailukaupungit voisivat olla?


Kuten kirjoitin, ei niitä näytä kukaan esittäneen. Eivät ne, jotka haluavat todistaa, että Helsingin joukkoliikenne on kehnoa, mutta eivät myöskään ne, joiden mielestä Helsingin joukkoliikenne on erinomaista. Ei ole esitetty myöskään sopivia vertailukaupunkeja, vaan välillä verrataan Helsinkiä Pariisiin, Lontooseen tai johonkin muuhun monen miljoonan asukkaan seutuun, kun halutaan osoittaa, miten hyödyllistä tunneli- ja metrorakentaminen on Helsingissä. Välillä sitten verrataan pienempiin kohteisiin, kun halutaan todistaa jotain sellaista, mihin miljoonametropolit eivät sovellu. Kuten että joukkoliikenteen käyttö on Helsingissä suurempaa kuin muualla.

Eli asialliselle vertailulle on tilaa. Ryhdy vain toimeen!

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Busseilla ei ole tapana pysähtyä kaikilla pysäkeillä, siksi pysähdyskerroin voi olla alle yhden. Jos lähdetään siitä, että pysäkit on sijoitettu oikein ja niitä kaikkia käytetään, hyvin hoidetun liikenteen pysähdyskerroin on yksi. Kun kerroin kasvaa, liikenne on hoidettu huonosti. Helsingin raitioliikenteellä aikatauluista laskettu pysähdyskerroin on 1,41,8, jos huippunopeudeksi asetetaan 35 km/h, pysäkkiajaksi 15 sekuntia ja kiihtyvyydeksi 0,7 m/s2. Näillä arvoilla verkon keskinopeuden pitäisi olla 19,6 km/h, mutta se on 15,8 km/h (syksyn 2007 aikatauluilla). Pysähdyskertoimella ja linjanopeudella näyttää olevan selvä korrelaatio. Kun pysähdyskerroin on 1,4, linjanopeus on 17,5 km/h mutta kertoimella 1,8 linjanopeudeksi jää 14,0 km/h. Verkon tasolla pysähdyskerroin on 1,55.


Jos otetaan sellainen pääväylä kuten Mannerheimintie jolla raitiovaunujen pitäisi edetä sujuvasti, mutta eivät etene, niin ei asiat muutu miksikään pienentämällä pysähdyskerointa. Asiat muuttuvat vain jos tehdään jotain itse pysäkeille, pysäkkivälille, liikennevaloille,  ja risteävälle lliikenteelle, koska liikennevaloissa ja pysökeille  viipyminen hidastaa matkantekoa. Ja jos ne keinot ei auta, laittaa rata tunneliin. 

Göteborg (n 500.000 asukasta) on suurin eurooppalainen kaupunki jossa ei ole tarvittu metroa eikä metromaisia raitiotietunneleita, ja silti raitiovaunujen keskinopeus on korkeahko, ottaen huomioon että verkosto pitää sisällään sekä keskikaupunki-osuuksia että lähiöihin kulkevia pikaraitioteitä aina n 10 km päähän keskustasta. 

Göteborg eroaa Helsingistä mm seuraavissa seikoissa:
- Vaunut ovat leveämpiä, pidempiä ja tilavampia, matkustusmukavuus siksi metroa muistuttava, eikä bussia muistuttava kuten meillä
- Raitiovaunut ajavat käytännössä kaikkialla omia kaistojaan pitkin, raitoiteitä ei ole pikkukaduilla jossa ne joutuisivat ajamaan autojen kanssa samoila kaistoilla. Tosin bussit käyttävät raitiovaunujen kaistoja, ja pysäkit ovat yhteisiä busseile ja raitiovaunuiille, mutta busseja on ylipäänsä vähemmän kuin raitiovaunuja ja niillä on sekundäärinen merkitys kaupunkiliikenteessä. Helsingissä busseja on varmaan 10 kertaa nin paljon kuin raitiovaunuja ja niillä on omat kaistat ja raitiovaunut joutuvat keskikaupungilla ajamaan autojen kanssa samoila kaistoilla. 
- Pysäkit ovat harvemmassa 
- Keskikaupungin raitiotieverkosto on harvempi ja selkeämpi
- Muutamma tunneli on jouduttu rakentamaan maantieteellisten esteiden vuoksi
- Autoille on rakennettu tunneliväylä keskustan ympäri
- Ruuhkamaksut autoille päätetty ottaa käyttöön

Tässä siis esimerkkiä. Jos nämä toimenpiteet toteutettaisiin Helsingissä, niin varmasti alkaisi raitioliikene sujumaan paremmin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:58 ----------




> Kuten kirjoitin, ei niitä näytä kukaan esittäneen. Eivät ne, jotka haluavat todistaa, että Helsingin joukkoliikenne on kehnoa, mutta eivät myöskään ne, joiden mielestä Helsingin joukkoliikenne on erinomaista. Ei ole esitetty myöskään sopivia vertailukaupunkeja, vaan välillä verrataan Helsinkiä Pariisiin, Lontooseen tai johonkin muuhun monen miljoonan asukkaan seutuun, kun halutaan osoittaa, miten hyödyllistä tunneli- ja metrorakentaminen on Helsingissä.


Minä kyllä vertailen Helsinkiä sellasiiin kuten Tukholma, Oslo, Göteborg, ja joihinkin samankokoisiin saksalaisiin kuten Hannover, Stuttgart, Nürnberg jne.

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Göteborg (n 500.000 asukasta) on suurin eurooppalainen kaupunki jossa ei ole tarvittu metroa eikä metromaisia raitiotietunneleita.


Chalmers-tunneli on kyllä aika metromainen ja ymmärtääkseni lähinnä kehälinjan ajonopeuden tähden rakennettu. Sikäli se ei ole metromainen, että tunneliasemat puuttuvat, vaikka pituutta onkin kilometri.

Euroopalla taidat tarkoittaa jotain muuta kuin maantieteellistä aluetta, koska kyllähän Euroopassa on monia isompiakin kaupunkeja ilman metroa...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Euroopalla taidat tarkoittaa jotain muuta kuin maantieteellistä aluetta, koska kyllähän Euroopassa on monia isompiakin kaupunkeja ilman metroa...


On, mutta Göteborg on niistä suurin joissa joukkoliikenne ei ole lapsipuolen asemassa eli hidas, vanhanaikainen ja epäsuosittu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> On, mutta Göteborg on niistä suurin joissa joukkoliikenne ei ole lapsipuolen asemassa eli hidas, vanhanaikainen ja epäsuosittu.


Esim. Krakovassa (800 000 as.) joukkoliikenne on toki varsin hidasta, mutta ei enää mitenkään vanhanaikaiseksi luokiteltavissa ja kulkumuoto-osuus paljon suurempi kuin meillä...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esim. Krakovassa (800 000 as.) joukkoliikenne on toki varsin hidasta, mutta ei enää mitenkään vanhanaikaiseksi luokiteltavissa ja kulkumuoto-osuus paljon suurempi kuin meillä...


Mielestäni Itä-Eurooppaa ei oikein voi verrata. Johtuen että autoilu on siellä keskivartokansalaisen palkkatasolla niin paljon kalliimpaa kuin meillä. Siellä myös asutaan ahtaammin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Mielestäni Itä-Eurooppaa ei oikein voi verrata.


Eli siis et tarkoittanut Euroopalla Eurooppaa, vaan jotain muuta aluetta.

----------


## mv

> Mielestäni Itä-Eurooppaa ei oikein voi verrata.


Kartasta kun katsoo, niin Krakova on aika tavalla länteen Suomesta.

----------


## petteri

Monet entisen neuvostoblokin maat ovat elintavoiltaan ja historialliselta kehitykseltään hyvin erilaisia kuin Suomi. Vielä 20 vuotta sitten lähes kaikkien oli pakko käyttää joukkoliikennettä ja yhä autoilu on osalle kansasta hyvin kallista sekä ajokortittomien osuus on suuri.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kartasta kun katsoo, niin Krakova on aika tavalla länteen Suomesta.


On toki, mutta on se silti Itä-Eurooppaa. Suomi sen sijaan ei ole, vaan on Pohjois-Eurooppaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos otetaan sellainen pääväylä kuten Mannerheimintie jolla raitiovaunujen pitäisi edetä sujuvasti, mutta eivät etene, niin ei asiat muutu miksikään pienentämällä pysähdyskerointa. Asiat muuttuvat vain jos tehdään jotain itse pysäkeille, pysäkkivälille, liikennevaloille,  ja risteävälle lliikenteelle, koska liikennevaloissa ja pysökeille  viipyminen hidastaa matkantekoa.


Luettelit juuri ne asiat, joista suuri pysähdyskerreoin johtuu. Pysähdyskerroin on vain mittari, ei ominaisuus.

Göteborgissa  ja monissa muissa Euroopan raitiotiekaupungeissa  on autoilun kasvaessa kehitetty raitioteitä juuri niillä keinoin joita luettelit. Mutta ei Helsingissä. Täällä foorumilla oli joskus linkattuna video, jossa ajettiin yksi Göteborgin raitiolinja päästä päähän. Vaunu taisi pysähtyä muualla kuin pysäkeillä kerran tai kaksi. Ja kaupungin keskustan läpi mentiin.

Huomautan kuitenkin, että Göteborin raitiovaunut ovat suunnilleen yhtä leveitä kuin bussit kun verrataan Helsinkiin. Tosin ne ovat saman levyisiä kuin suurin osa Euroopan metroista. Monien metrojen väljyys ei tulekaan leveydestä, vaan pitkittäisistä penkeistä ja seisten matkustamisesta. Sellaista muovisohvaväljyyttä kuin Helsingissä ei tule mieleeni mistään muualta.




> Mielestäni Itä-Eurooppaa ei oikein voi verrata. Johtuen että autoilu on siellä keskivartokansalaisen palkkatasolla niin paljon kalliimpaa kuin meillä. Siellä myös asutaan ahtaammin.


Tulkitsen nyt, että tarkoitat entisiä SEV-maita. Mutta eihän se, mitä autoilu maksaa, vaikuta siihen, onko joukkoliikenne järjestetty hyvin vai huonosti. Minun kokemukseni entisistä sosialistikaupungeista on, että juuri niissä joukkoliikenne on usein erittäin hyvin järjestettyä. Epäilemättä tähän on hyvänä syynä se, että joukkoliikenne on ollut pakko järjestää hyvin. Ei siksi, että olisi tarvinnut kilpailla autoilun kanssa, vaan siksi, että huonoilla järjestelyillä ihmisten liikkuminen ei olisi ollut mahdollista.

Markkinatalouskaupungeissa sen sijaan joukkoliikenne on voitu jättää Helsingin tapaan kehittämättä tai peräti hunningolle, ellei jopa lakkauttaa. Se on ollut mahdollista, koska on voitu Virasto-VR:n tapaan asennoitua niin, että jätetään ihmisten liikkuminen autoilun hoidettavaksi. (Virasto-VR otti tällaisen strategian paikallisjuniin 1960-luvulla.)

Entisissä SEV-kaupungeissa ja -maissa on myös sosialismin kaatumisenkin jälkeen ollut terveempi tilanne kuin esim. Helsingissä. On ollut pakko toimia tehokkaasti, kun ei ole ollut mahdollisuuksia tuhlata rahaa metroihin tai ratikkatunneleihin. Ja painotan tässä sitä, että sosialismin kaatumisen jälkeen. Sosialismin aikana oli rahaa rakentaa turhia metroja, kun Neuvostoliitto rahoitti ja halusi omia metrojuniaan vientiin. Samaan aikaan tehtiin lännessä Stadtbahn-tunneleita eli esimetroja. Räikeimpänä tapauksena Charleroi käyttämättömine ratoineen.

Ei meilläkään olisi nykyistä metroa tehty, eikä nyt puuhattaisi toista metrotunnelia keskustaan, jos ei menisi liian hyvin ja olisi rahaa tuhlattavaksi.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Luettelit juuri ne asiat, joista suuri pysähdyskerreoin johtuu. Pysähdyskerroin on vain mittari, ei ominaisuus.
> 
> Göteborgissa  ja monissa muissa Euroopan raitiotiekaupungeissa  on autoilun kasvaessa kehitetty raitioteitä juuri niillä keinoin joita luettelit. Mutta ei Helsingissä. Täällä foorumilla oli joskus linkattuna video, jossa ajettiin yksi Göteborgin raitiolinja päästä päähän. Vaunu taisi pysähtyä muualla kuin pysäkeillä kerran tai kaksi. Ja kaupungin keskustan läpi mentiin.
> 
> Huomautan kuitenkin, että Göteborin raitiovaunut ovat suunnilleen yhtä leveitä kuin bussit kun verrataan Helsinkiin. Tosin ne ovat saman levyisiä kuin suurin osa Euroopan metroista. Monien metrojen väljyys ei tulekaan leveydestä, vaan pitkittäisistä penkeistä ja seisten matkustamisesta. Sellaista muovisohvaväljyyttä kuin Helsingissä ei tule mieleeni mistään muualta.


Olen käynyt Göteborgissa ja minusta Göteborgin keskeinen alue on vilkkaudeltaan ja tiheydeltään aika lailla Tampereeseen verrattavissa. Se johtunee siitä, että Tampereen keskusta on rakennettu ahtaaseen paikkaan ja Göteborgin ympärillä on tilaa. Huomioitavaa on myös, että Göteborgissa henkilöautoille on keskustan ohi vielä tunnelikin, mutta Helsingissä ei ole keskustatunnelia, joka rauhoittaisi katuja. Katuratikat toimivat keskikokoisilla, liikenteellisesti helpoilla ja varsin lyhyiden etäisyyksien kaupunkiseuduilla ihan ok. 

Maantieteellisistä syistä Helsingin niemi on Göteborgiin keskialueeseen verrattuna ihan eri laajuus- ja vilkkausluokkaa ja se heikentää katuliikenteen nopeutta erittäin paljon. Mutta kyllähän Helsingin keskustaakin on mahdollista rauhoittaa ja parantaa raitioteiden edellytyksiä, kun otetaan mallia Göteborgin liikenneinfrasta ja rakennetaan keskustatunneli.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Maantieteellisist syist Helsingin niemi on Gteborgiin keskialueeseen verrattuna ihan eri laajuus- ja vilkkausluokkaa ja se heikent katuliikenteen nopeutta erittin paljon.


Tm on inikuinen klisee. Lainaan Gehlin arkkitehtitoimiston edustajaa, joka muutama vuosi sitten esitteli Turussa kaupunkitilan kehittmisratkaisuja. Kysyin hnelt, miten nuo saadaan meill lpi, kun selitetn, ettei voi kun on nm paikalliset erityisolosuhteet. Hn vastasi, ett niin ne ovat kaikissa kaupungeissa.

Suuri osa maailman kaupungeista on rannikolla kuten Helsinki. Koska rannikko on ollut aina sopiva paikka el ja sivistyksen kehittyess se on tarjounnut toimivan liikennevyln. Toinen tavallinen sijainti on joen varressa. Ihan samoista syist. Eli kaksi rannikkokaupunkia vastakkain. Sitten on laakson pohjia, vuonon suita tai perukoita, harjanteita jne.

Ihan aikuisten oikeasti, hp hp. Katu on katu ihan joka kaupungissa, arvovalinta on se, mihin kyttn se katu annetaan. Kun se annetaan autoille, se menee tukkoon. Ihan kaikissa kaupungeissa. Jos tmn sulattaminen on vaikeata, on parempi muuttaa sen autonsa kanssa maalle. Sitten ei tarvitse tuskailla ruuhkissa kuin Ideaparkkiksella tai Keskisen pyskintikentll. Tervemenoa! Ja kiva vaan, jos jtt kaupungin meille kaupunkilaisille ja viet ne autosi sinne pellon laitaan, miss on tilaa. Kaupunki on ihmisi varten.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Huomautan kuitenkin, ett Gteborin raitiovaunut ovat suunnilleen yht leveit kuin bussit kun verrataan Helsinkiin. Tosin ne ovat saman levyisi kuin suurin osa Euroopan metroista. Monien metrojen vljyys ei tulekaan leveydest, vaan pitkittisist penkeist ja seisten matkustamisesta. Sellaista muovisohvavljyytt kuin Helsingiss ei tule mieleeni mistn muualta.


Joka tapauksessa Gteborgin vaunut ovat yli 20 cm levemmt kuin levein raitiovaunu joka on Helsingiss suunniteltu liikkumaan.




> Tulkitsen nyt, ett tarkoitat entisi SEV-maita. Mutta eihn se, mit autoilu maksaa, vaikuta siihen, onko joukkoliikenne jrjestetty hyvin vai huonosti. Minun kokemukseni entisist sosialistikaupungeista on, ett juuri niiss joukkoliikenne on usein erittin hyvin jrjestetty. Epilemtt thn on hyvn syyn se, ett joukkoliikenne on ollut pakko jrjest hyvin. Ei siksi, ett olisi tarvinnut kilpailla autoilun kanssa, vaan siksi, ett huonoilla jrjestelyill ihmisten liikkuminen ei olisi ollut mahdollista.


Sill millainen ostovoima ihmisill on sellaisiin hydykkeisiin kuin autoihin ja asuntoihin  ja paljonko on ylimrist rahaa pist esim shoppailuun, elokuvissa, konserteissa ja ravintolassa kyntiin jne on aika ratkaisevaa kanssa sen suhteen millaisia odotuksia ihmisill on joukkoliikenteen osalta. Jos joukkoliikkenne palvelee vain tymatkoja ja asunnot on pieni luukkuja jttimisiss lhiiss, ja ihmisill ei ole varaa ostaa autoja, tai kyd ravintoloissa, niin silloin joukkoliikenteen ei tarvitse olla erityisen houkutteleva, riitt ett on johdinautokaravaani joka jyr kuoppaisia mukulakivikatuja pitkin. Nin krjisten.




> Markkinatalouskaupungeissa sen sijaan joukkoliikenne on voitu jtt Helsingin tapaan kehittmtt tai perti hunningolle, ellei jopa lakkauttaa. Se on ollut mahdollista, koska on voitu Virasto-VR:n tapaan asennoitua niin, ett jtetn ihmisten liikkuminen autoilun hoidettavaksi. (Virasto-VR otti tllaisen strategian paikallisjuniin 1960-luvulla.)


Eikhn bussit ottanut ilomielin asukkaista tyhjenevn maaseudun lakkautettujen junavuorojen autottomat matkustajat kuljetettavakseen? Se on lhinn USA:ssa jossa miljoonakaupunkien joukkoliikenteest ei ole markkinatalous huolehtinut ollenkaan. 




> Entisiss SEV-kaupungeissa ja -maissa on mys sosialismin kaatumisenkin jlkeen ollut terveempi tilanne kuin esim. Helsingiss. On ollut pakko toimia tehokkaasti, kun ei ole ollut mahdollisuuksia tuhlata rahaa metroihin tai ratikkatunneleihin. Ja painotan tss sit, ett sosialismin kaatumisen jlkeen. Sosialismin aikana oli rahaa rakentaa turhia metroja, kun Neuvostoliitto rahoitti ja halusi omia metrojuniaan vientiin. Samaan aikaan tehtiin lnness Stadtbahn-tunneleita eli esimetroja. Rikeimpn tapauksena Charleroi kyttmttmine ratoineen.


Entisen itblokin alle miljonan asukkaan kaupungeissa joissa ei rakennettu metroa on taloudelline kehitys jnyt polkemaan paikoileen, usein asukasluku on laskenutkin. Ainoastaan pkaupungit jossa on metrot ovat kasvaneet. 

Mys niiss lnsikaupungeissa joissa metrohankkeet ovat flopanneet on talous ja vkiluku jonkun ulkoisen tapahtuman kuten raskaan teollisuden alasajon seurauksena taantunut.

Gteborgiin oli tarkoitus rakentaa raitiotietunneleita keskustaan 1970-luvulla mutta kun telakkateollisuus ajautui lamaan, ja vkiluku kntyi laskuun, sit luovutiin. Mutta nyt Gteborgiin aiotaan rakentaa lhijunia varten pisara-tyyppinen maanalainen yhdysrata.

Jatkan tss viel asettamalla kysymyksi millaiseksi esim Helsingin Mannerheimintien suunnan joukkoliikenteen pitisi kehitty: 

1) Oletettaen ett Pisara-rataa tai Tln metroa ei rakenneta, haluatko ett raitioliikenne muutetaan sellaiseksi kuin a) Gteborgissa, b) Krakovassa tai c) Stuttgartissa vai d) Silytetn kuten se on nyt? Jrjestelmi psee vertailemaan UrbanRail.net ist sek kaupunkien liikenneoperaattoreiden sivuilta.

Nm vaihtoehdot siis tarkoittaa sit ett Mannerheimintien suuntainen kaupunkijoukkoliikenne muutetaan vastaamaan lhes tysin em kaupunkien jrjestelmi, ainoastaan raitioteiden raideleveys silyisi nykyselln. 

2) Miten suhtaudut siihen ett Helsingin keskikapupungille saapuvilta autoilta perittisiin tietulli tai ruuhkamaksu, jos siit kertyilll rahoilla saadaan rahoitettua mittavia joukkoliikennehankkeita? a) Vastustan b) Kannatan

3) Jos asut Helsingin seudulla, miten pitk on yhdensuuntainen matka kilometreiss kotiosoitteestasi Helsingin Lasipalatsille ?

4) Jos et asu Helsingin seudulla, miten pitk on yhdensuuntaine matka kotiosoitteestasi tysskyntialueesi keskeisimpn pisteeseen?
t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Entisen itblokin alle miljonan asukkaan kaupungeissa joissa ei rakennettu metroa on taloudelline kehitys jnyt polkemaan paikoileen, usein asukasluku on laskenutkin. Ainoastaan pkaupungit jossa on metrot ovat kasvaneet.


Ei pid ihan paikkaansa, Puolasta tulevat mieleen ainakin Poznań, Wrocław ja Krakova, joissa kasvu tuntuu vain kiihtyvn (tosin siellkin siirtym kehyskuntiin tapahtuu vauhdilla) ja metron sijasta suunnitellaan uusia, nopeita raitiolinjoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jatkan tss viel asettamalla kysymyksi millaiseksi esim Helsingin Mannerheimintien suunnan joukkoliikenteen pitisi kehitty:


Tarkoititko kysymykset vain mulle vai yleisesti? Toivon muidenkin vastaavan!




> 1) Oletettaen ett Pisara-rataa tai Tln metroa ei rakenneta, haluatko ett raitioliikenne muutetaan sellaiseksi kuin a) Gteborgissa, b) Krakovassa tai c) Stuttgartissa vai d) Silytetn kuten se on nyt? Jrjestelmi psee vertailemaan UrbanRail.net ist sek kaupunkien liikenneoperaattoreiden sivuilta.


Ei mikn nist, vaan siten, ett vaunuille tulee ajo hidastamatta pyskilt pyskille. Se tarkoittaa, ett turha zikzak poistetaan, autojen poikkeaminen raiteelle estetn ja tehdn tysi valoetuus.




> 2) Miten suhtaudut siihen ett Helsingin keskikapupungille saapuvilta autoilta perittisiin tietulli tai ruuhkamaksu, jos siit kertyilll rahoilla saadaan rahoitettua mittavia joukkoliikennehankkeita? a) Vastustan b) Kannatan


En kaipaa mittavia joukkoliikennehankkeita, vaan tehokkaita ja palvelutasoa nostavia hankkeita. En kannata minklaista autoveroa tai tiemaksua sit varten, ett rakennetaan Pisaraa tai lis metroa tai ett voidaan ostaa tuplanivelbusseja Jokerille, jotta voidaan jatkaa haaveita Viikin metrosta. Tie- ja katuverkon kytn hinnoittelua kannatan, mutta siit ei ole mitn hyty, ellei samalla tarjota vaihtoehtoa auton kytlle. Edell mainitut Pisara, metro tai tuplanivelbussit eivt lis joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa eivtk vlttmtt edes kapasiteettiakaan. Ei edes metro, kun kerran sen kapasiteetti vhennetn raitiotien tasolle.




> 3) Jos asut Helsingin seudulla, miten pitk on yhdensuuntainen matka kilometreiss kotiosoitteestasi Helsingin Lasipalatsille ?


Reittioppaan mukaan joukkoliikenteell 12,9 km.




> 4) Jos et asu Helsingin seudulla, miten pitk on yhdensuuntaine matka kotiosoitteestasi tysskyntialueesi keskeisimpn pisteeseen?


No tm nyt ei sitten varmaan koske minua. Mutta otetaanpa esimerkki, lentoasema. Reittioppaan mukaan joukkoliikenteell joko 27,7 km / 67 min (24,8 km/h, vaikka sislt 2 vaihtoa, joille laskettu yhteens 17 min. aikaa! Jlkimmisen bussimatkan linjanopeus on 33,7 km/h.) tai 19,1 km / 61 min (18,8 km/h). Autolla Google.mapsin mukaan 20,1 km / 21 min (57,4 km/h). Auton kanssa tst puuttuu kumminkin kvely lentokentll, tai pahimmillaan bussimatka parkkipaikalta terminaaliin. Eli kvelyaika riippuu siit, paljonko aikoo maksaa pyskinnist. Vhintn 8 min lis parkkilipun ostoineen tarkoittaa 41,6 km/h.

Antero

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Sellaista muovisohvavljyytt kuin Helsingiss ei tule mieleeni mistn muualta.


Ihan vain pikkukommenttina thn. Kvin tss muutama viikko sitten Lyonissa ja ajoin siell parilla metrolinjalla.
Toisella linjoista junat olivat tosi vlji ja valoisia, vhn kuin Helsingin metro, mutta penkit tosin olivat pehmustettuja.
Yliptn molempien linjojen junat olivat mukavimmat metrojunat, joiden kyydiss olen ollut. Toisella linjoista on
automaattiohjaus ilman mitn turvaseini laiturin ja junan vliss.

----------


## Max

> 1) Oletettaen ett Pisara-rataa tai Tln metroa ei rakenneta, haluatko ett raitioliikenne muutetaan sellaiseksi kuin a) Gteborgissa, b) Krakovassa tai c) Stuttgartissa vai d) Silytetn kuten se on nyt? Jrjestelmi psee vertailemaan UrbanRail.net ist sek kaupunkien liikenneoperaattoreiden sivuilta.


Gteborgia ja Krakovaa pidn hyvin lhtkohtina kehittmiselle (Stuttgartia en tunne). Krakovan kohdalla tarkoitan tss uusia linjoja, mm. tll videolla nkyv linjaa Krowodrza Grkasta keskustaan. Siin melkolailla toteutuu Anteron ajatus, ett pyshdytn vain pyskeill, joita tuolla n. 3 km matkalla on 5 kpl. Mannerheimintiell noin sujuva matkanteko edellytt vhintn kiskojen yli kntymisten sulkemista ja jalankulkuvalojen sek osan pyskeist poistoa.




> 2) Miten suhtaudut siihen ett Helsingin keskikapupungille saapuvilta autoilta perittisiin tietulli tai ruuhkamaksu, jos siit kertyilll rahoilla saadaan rahoitettua mittavia joukkoliikennehankkeita? a) Vastustan b) Kannatan


Kannatan, jos rahoitetaan jrkevi, metroihin verrattuna useimmiten pienehkh joukkoliikennehankkeita.




> 3) Jos asut Helsingin seudulla, miten pitk on yhdensuuntainen matka kilometreiss kotiosoitteestasi Helsingin Lasipalatsille ?


Reittioppaan mukaan 20,7 km ja ajallisesti 40-49 minuuttia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkoititko kysymykset vain mulle vai yleisesti? Toivon muidenkin vastaavan!
> 
> 
> Ei mikn nist, vaan siten, ett vaunuille tulee ajo hidastamatta pyskilt pyskille. Se tarkoittaa, ett turha zikzak poistetaan, autojen poikkeaminen raiteelle estetn ja tehdn tysi valoetuus.


Kyll kysymykset oli kaikille tarkoitettu, ja kos kavarmaan tiedt mit eroa noissa eri kaupunkien jrjestelmiss on, osaat varmasti vastata, mill niist pstisiin varmimmin ja kokonaistaloudellisimmin n 25 km/h linjanopeuteen Mannerheimintiell. Vai ymmrsink vastauksestasi ett kannatat vaihtoehtoa d) Mit tarkoitat zikzakilla? Sitk ett 3 T liittyy Mannerheimintielle 90 asteen kulmassa? Autojahan ei Mannerheimintien raitiotiekaistoilla nytkn aja paitsi Ruskeasuon siltatymaalla.   ? Minun suosikkivaihtoehtoni olisi Stuttgartin malli ja tietulleille sanoisin kyll, ja matkaa kotoa Espoon Sunasta Lasipalatsile on 19,5 km ja kest  35 min joko bussilla tai bussilla ja junalla. Vertailun vuoksi: Typaikaltani Pitjnmelt Lasipalatsille on n 6.5 km ja  bussilla tai bussilla ja raitiovaunulla kest n 30 min, kvellen + junalla kest n 25 min. Ehk kuvaa hiukan millainen tarve olisi saada Mannerheimintien suunnan joukkoliikenne nopeammaksi.




> No tm nyt ei sitten varmaan koske minua. Mutta otetaanpa esimerkki, lentoasema. Reittioppaan mukaan joukkoliikenteell joko 27,7 km / 67 min (24,8 km/h, vaikka sislt 2 vaihtoa, joille laskettu yhteens 17 min. aikaa! Jlkimmisen bussimatkan linjanopeus on 33,7 km/h.) tai 19,1 km / 61 min (18,8 km/h). Autolla Google.mapsin mukaan 20,1 km / 21 min (57,4 km/h). Auton kanssa tst puuttuu kumminkin kvely lentokentll, tai pahimmillaan bussimatka parkkipaikalta terminaaliin. Eli kvelyaika riippuu siit, paljonko aikoo maksaa pyskinnist. Vhintn 8 min lis parkkilipun ostoineen tarkoittaa 41,6 km/h.


Ehk kirjoitin vhn epselvsti. Esim tamperelaisten oli tarkoitus vastata miten pitk matka heille on esim Tampereen torille, tai turkulaisten Turun torille jne.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Ihan aikuisten oikeasti, hp hp. Katu on katu ihan joka kaupungissa, arvovalinta on se, mihin kyttn se katu annetaan. Kun se annetaan autoille, se menee tukkoon. Ihan kaikissa kaupungeissa. Jos tmn sulattaminen on vaikeata, on parempi muuttaa sen autonsa kanssa maalle. Sitten ei tarvitse tuskailla ruuhkissa kuin Ideaparkkiksella tai Keskisen pyskintikentll. Tervemenoa! Ja kiva vaan, jos jtt kaupungin meille kaupunkilaisille ja viet ne autosi sinne pellon laitaan, miss on tilaa. Kaupunki on ihmisi varten.


Oi voi, kun minulla ei ole autoa. Hpilypaasaustyyli ei muutenkaan minusta nyt ihan toimi. 

Jos katuja on vhn ja liikennett suhteessa paljon, katuja ei voida varata yksin joukkoliikenteelle, siin on iso ero. Helsingin keskusta on Gteborgiin verrattuna vilkas ja katuja on vhn joten niille on muutakin kytt kuin pelkk raitiovaunuliikenne. Maantieteell ja kaupunkirakenteella on joukkoliikenteelle merkityst.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> d) Mit tarkoitat zikzakilla? Sitk ett 3 T liittyy Mannerheimintielle 90 asteen kulmassa?


En ole Antero, mutta tiedn ett hn tarkoittaa tt ja vastaavia mutkia: http://goo.gl/maps/xuhmD

Tosin en tied, mik tuon vaikutus ajonopeuteen on, jos se on riittvn loiva ja kunnollisin siirtymkaartein tehty.




> Autojahan ei Mannerheimintien raitiotiekaistoilla nytkn aja paitsi Ruskeasuon siltatymaalla.


Tss taas Antero tarkoittanee laittomasti raitiovaunukaistaa kyttvi. Sit paitsi kaistat ovat niin kapeat, ett autot voivat ihan laillisestikin tukkia viereiset raitiovaunukaistat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oi voi, kun minulla ei ole autoa. Hpilypaasaustyyli ei muutenkaan minusta nyt ihan toimi.


Minhn en tied sinusta ja autoistasi mitn, koska profiilitietosi eivt mitn kerro, enk edes voi olla varma oletko tll oikealla vai keksityll nimell. Viestiesi perusteella autoilu kaupungissa vaikuttaa olevan sinulle kovin trket. Kirjoitustyylisi jtn omaan arvoonsa, vaikka vlill se krsivllisyytt koetteleekin. 




> Helsingin keskusta on Gteborgiin verrattuna vilkas ja katuja on vhn joten niille on muutakin kytt kuin pelkk raitiovaunuliikenne.


Ja mihinkhn tllainen vite katujen vhyydest Helsingiss mahtaa perustua? Rinnan karttoja katsoen ei ainakaan voi saada sellaista vaikutelmaa. Voinet kaivella katu-, tontti- ja puistoalojen mrt ja suhteet kummastakin kapungista osoittaaksesi vitteellesi perusteet. Helsingist tiedot lytyvt kaupungin tilastollisesta vuosikirjasta, Gterborin osalta selvittnet lhteen itse.

Minun mielikuvani Gteborgin keskustasta on, ett siell ei todellakaan ole niin vilkasta kuin Helsingin keskustassa. Kun vilkkauden mittana on autojen mr ja meteli. Mielikuvaan lienee vaikuttanut Satamakatujen kvelyalue raitioteineen ja ihmisineen. Ehkp syyn on Helsinkiin nhden paremmin toimiva joukkoliikenne, erityisesti raitioliikenne, ja se, ettei Gteborgissa ole metroa autoilun etuusjrjestelmn.

En ole kynyt Gteborgissa sitten heidn keskustatunnelinsa kyttnoton. Mutta se ei asiaan vaikuta, koska tunnelin linjaus ei ole keskustan alta vaan Gta-joen rannan lhelt joen rannassa kulkevan Sankt-Eriksgatanin rauhoittamiseksi.

Perustelemattomien hphpheittojen tyyli ei nyt ihan toimi.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ja mihinkhn tllainen vite katujen vhyydest Helsingiss mahtaa perustua? Rinnan karttoja katsoen ei ainakaan voi saada sellaista vaikutelmaa.


Tss on linkit Gteborgin ja Helsingin karttoihin samalla mittakaavalla:

https://maps.google.fi/maps?q=g%C3%B...gl=fi&t=m&z=13

https://maps.google.fi/maps?q=helsin...=Helsinki&z=13

Milt nytt? Onko katu- ja moottoritieverkossa havaittavissa eroa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tss on linkit Gteborgin ja Helsingin karttoihin samalla mittakaavalla:
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps?q=g%C3%B...gl=fi&t=m&z=13
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps?q=helsin...=Helsinki&z=13
> 
> Onko katu- ja moottoritieverkossa tll mittakaavalla havaittavissa eroa?


No min nyt katselin Googlen karttoja ja ilmakuvia sek Openstreetmappia. Ja sellaisessa koossa, ett nkee kadut, ei vain lhiympristn motareita. Mutta joo, jos suret sit, ettei Hesaan tehty Smith-Polvista, niin oikeassa olet. Helsingiss on liian vhn moottoriteit, jos Smith-Polvinen on tavoite. Tosin et kirjoittanut motareista mitn edellisess viestisssi, vaan kaduista. Mutta tyylillesi uskollisena vaihdat aihetta jlleen kesken keskustelun.

Min en suoraan sanoen usko, ettei sinulla ole autoa ja ettet halua ajella sill Helsingin keskustassa. Vain autoilijat kaipaavat moottoriteit kantakaupunkiin, muut eivt niit siell tarvitse. Kun kirjoittaa tuntemattomana, voi esitt mit vain. Mutta kun esiintyy tuntemattomana, juttujen arvokin on lhell nollaa.

Antero

PS: Arvaanko oikein, ettei sinulla ole aikomustakaan selvitt katualan ja rakennetun alan suhteita Hesassa ja Gteborgissa?

----------


## petteri

> No min nyt katselin Googlen karttoja ja ilmakuvia sek Openstreetmappia. Ja sellaisessa koossa, ett nkee kadut, ei vain lhiympristn motareita. Mutta joo, jos suret sit, ettei Hesaan tehty Smith-Polvista, niin oikeassa olet. Helsingiss on liian vhn moottoriteit, jos Smith-Polvinen on tavoite. Tosin et kirjoittanut motareista mitn edellisess viestisssi, vaan kaduista. Mutta tyylillesi uskollisena vaihdat aihetta jlleen kesken keskustelun.
> 
> Min en suoraan sanoen usko, ettei sinulla ole autoa ja ettet halua ajella sill Helsingin keskustassa. Vain autoilijat kaipaavat moottoriteit kantakaupunkiin, muut eivt niit siell tarvitse. Kun kirjoittaa tuntemattomana, voi esitt mit vain. Mutta kun esiintyy tuntemattomana, juttujen arvokin on lhell nollaa.


Tm kommentti on aivan uskomatonta roskaa. Olen sanaton.  :Rolling Eyes: 






> PS: Arvaanko oikein, ettei sinulla ole aikomustakaan selvitt katualan ja rakennetun alan suhteita Hesassa ja Gteborgissa?


Jos eroa katu- ja moottoritieverkossa ei noista kartoista pysty kohtuullisesti pttelemn niin pit olla sokea.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minun mielikuvani Gteborgin keskustasta on, ett siell ei todellakaan ole niin vilkasta kuin Helsingin keskustassa. Kun vilkkauden mittana on autojen mr ja meteli. Mielikuvaan lienee vaikuttanut Satamakatujen kvelyalue raitioteineen ja ihmisineen. Ehkp syyn on Helsinkiin nhden paremmin toimiva joukkoliikenne


Joukkoliikenteen toimivuutta on vaikea vertailla objektiivisella mittarilla, mutta joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus moottorisoiduista matkoista Gteborgissa on vhn yli puolet HSL-alueen vastaavasta. Kulkumuoto-osuus kuitenkin kertoo aika suoraan siit, mink verran autoja on liikenteess. Tosin Gteborgissa autot ehk keskittyvt enemmn niille motareille ja muille valtavylille kuin keskustaan.

----------


## sm3

> Oi voi, kun minulla ei ole autoa. Hpilypaasaustyyli ei muutenkaan minusta nyt ihan toimi.





> Tm kommentti on aivan uskomatonta roskaa. Olen sanaton. 
> 
> Jos eroa katu- ja moottoritieverkossa ei noista kartoista pysty kohtuullisesti pttelemn niin pit olla sokea.


Petteri. En oikein tied miten ilmaisisin mahdollisimman ystvllisesti sen ett ylimielisyyttesi ottaa minua phn.  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

Katselin google mapsia. Pienemmistä katuratikkakaupungeista Karlsruhessa, Strassbourgissa ja Baselissa moottoritiet viistävät kaupungin keskustaa 1-2 km päässä. Kokoerokin Helsingin seutuun on huima. Muutenkin kysymys on ympyräkaupungeista, joissa keskustaan johtavaa liikennetilaa  löytyy paljon enemmän eikä kaikki liikenne sulloudu maantieteellisistä syistä pitkiin ja kapeisiin käytäviin kuten Helsingissä Mannerheimintien, Hämeentien ja Mäkelänkadun suuntiin. 

Täällä yritetään myydä seuraavanlaista kaupunkiliikenneratkaisua:

1) Puhdas katuratikkajärjestelmä
2) Nopea
3) Korkea joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuus
4) Ei tunneleita tai eristettyjä ratoja keskustassa
5) Ei moottoriteitä, moottorikatuja, keskustatunneleita jne, jotka joko viistävät kaupungin keskustaa varsin läheltä tai alittavat sen.

Kun kysytään referenssejä, täällä esitetään aina vaan uusia kaupunkeja, jotka sitten tarkemmassa tarkastellussa osoittautuvat jossain suhteessa flopeiksi. Ainakaan Länsi tai Pohjois-Euroopasta  sellaisia ei näytä löytyvän, ei ainakaan yhtään Helsingin seudun kokoluokassa eikä ilmeisesti merkittävästi pienemmässäkään.

Onko tuosta tehtävissä johtopäätös, että kaikki ylläolevat ehdot täyttävä ratkaisu on Helsingissäkin unikuva, alkuvoimainen utopia, jolle ei ole mahdollista löytää vertailukaupunkia mistään muualta kuin fantasiamaailmasta?

Liikenne on kompromissien maailma. Jos on rakennettu Smith-Polvismaisia teitä, ratikoille on tilaa kaduilla, mutta joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuus jää matalaksi. Jos kunnon moottorikatuverkko alkaa kauempaa keskustasta, tarvitaan joukkoliikenteelle tunneleita tai eristettyjä ratoja ainakin tiheimmästä keskustasta ulos, mutta joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuus on usein paljon parempi. Ja myös maantiede vaikuttaa. Kun kaupungin keskusta on niemen nokassa, sinne johtavassa liikenneverkossa on enemmän painetta kuin ympyrän muotoisessa kaupungissa.

----------


## sm3

Ja miksi Suomessa ei asioita voida hoitaa omaan tyyliin. Miksi pitää ottaa muualta mallia?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:07 ----------

Tai tarkoitin oikeammin että miksi kaikki pitää matkia ulkomailta?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja miksi Suomessa ei asioita voida hoitaa omaan tyyliin. Miksi pitää ottaa muualta mallia?...
> Tai tarkoitin oikeammin että miksi kaikki pitää matkia ulkomailta?


Hyvät kysymykset.

Ei suunittelijan tehtävä oli kopioida vaan soveltaa. Muiden esimerkit ja kokemukset on hyvä tuntea, mutta ne pitää myös ymmärtää. Jokaisessa kaupungissa on omat erityisolosuhteensa, sillä ei yksikään kaupunki ole täsmälleen samanlainen kuin toinen. Mutta ei se tarkoita sitä, etteikö kaupungeissa olisi samoja elementtejä, joihin löytyy kokemuksia eri paikoista.

Täytyy myös ymmärtää, että se, että jossain on jotain, siis jokin kaupunkirakenteen ja liikenteen ratkaisu, ei tarkoita sitä, että se on hyvä ratkaisu edes siellä, missä se on. Ei ennalta voida tietää, toimiiko jokin ajatus, vaikka yleensä tietenkin yritetään selvittää, toimiiko. Kun jotain sitten on tehty, ei tehtyä saa tekemättömäksi. Vaikka syntyisi huonokin ratkaisu, sen kanssa on yleensä vain pakko tulla toimeen. Sillä jos on tullut tehdyksi kallis virhe, ei useinkaan ole rahaa virheen korjaamiseen. Ei kaupunkirakenneratkaisuja niin vain pureta ja rakenneta uusiksi, vaikka huomattaisiinkin ne epäonnistuneiksi. Vaikka on sellaistakin tehty.

Tässä voi verrata sananlaskuun siitä, ettei lehmänlanta ole hyvää ravintoa, vaikka miljardit kärpäset sitä syövät. Mutta tässä tarvitaan juuri sitä ymmärrystä. Lanta on erinomainen ravinto jota on runsaasti tarjolla hyönteisille  niille, joiden elimistö on suunniteltu käyttämään lantaa. Silti on kuitenkin käytännössä niin, että kun maailmassa on kaupunkejakin kymmeniä tuhansia, niin kyllä ne enimmäkseen rakentuvat hyvistä ratkaisuista. Kyse on evoluutiosta. Virheistä osataan ottaa oppia, siksi huonojen ratkaisujen määrä jää vähemmistöön. Mutta samalla tavalla myös huippuhyvien ratkaisujen määrä on vähemmistönä. Kun joku keksii jotain uutta ja entistä parempaa, kestää aikansa, ennen kuin se leviää. Kaupunkirakenteen uudistuminen on hidasta.

Jos edellä olevista näkökulmista lähtien pohditaan tunneleita ja pintaliikennettä kaupunkikeskustojen liikenneratkaisuna, niin aika on nyt vain selkeästi osoittanut pintaratkaisut tunneleita paremmiksi. Tunneli-innostus oli vallalla Euroopassa 1970-luvulla, mutta tyrehtyi, kun 1980-luvulle tultaessa nähtiin, ettei saatu mitä odotettiin. 1980-luvulta lähtien on siivottu keskustoja autoista ja rakennettu runsaasti raitioteitä keskustojen autottomille alueille. Ratkaisujen nimenomainen tavoite on ollut häätää autot pois ja tehdä siten tilaa ja viihtyisyyttä ihmisille. Ja tulokset ovat olleet hyviä, joten periaate on levinnyt erilaisiin ja eri kokoisiin kaupunkeihin.

Mutta minusta Petterin tapauksessa ei ole kyse siitä, että kopiointi kelpaa tai ei kelpaa taikka on sovellettava tai ei voi soveltaa. Petterille kelpaavat malleiksi ja esimerkeiksi kaikki tunnelit ja nyt näköjään myös moottoritiet missä hyvänsä. Sen sijaan kävelykeskustat, autottomat alueet ja raitiotiet eivät missään ole toimivia ja jos ovat, niin ei kuitenkaan Helsingissä olisi. Eli Petterillä on suosikkiratkaisu, jolle hän etsii uskonvahvistukseksi todisteita, ja niiksi kelpaavat kaikki paikat missä suosikkiratkaisuja on. Todisteeksi riittävät mielikuvat ja vilkaisu Googlen karttaan. Asiatietoihin perehtyminen ei kiinnosta, on helpompaa luulla ja uskoa.

Esimerkiksi Kuukankon kommentti Göteborgin moottoroidun liikenteen kulkumuoto-osuudesta on kiinnostava ja haastava. Jos olisi mahdollisuus, mielelläni selvittäisin, miksi kulkumuoto-osuus on mitä on, vaikka helposti nähtävien olosuhteiden mukaan voisi odottaa joukkoliikenteen osuuden olevan parempi. No, voihan selitys vaikka olla siinä, mitä Petteri esittää: Helsingistä puuttuvat keskustaa halkovat moottoritiet ovat Göteborgissa. Niinpä siellä menee autoilulla paremmin. Ehkä Petteri haluaa samaa Helsinkiin, ja joukkoliikenteen osuudella ei ole väliksi, kunhan vain tehdään tunneleita ja motareita.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Jos katuja on vähän ja liikennettä suhteessa paljon, katuja ei voida varata yksin joukkoliikenteelle, siinä on iso ero.


Ei kun nimenomaan pitää varata joukkoliikenteelle. JOukkoliikenteen etu on sen tehokkuus suhteessa käytettyyn katutilaan. Henkilöautoliikenteellä se on heikkous. PAitsi että edellinen kuljettaa enemmän ihmisiä per varaamansa katuneliö, joukkoliikenteen liikennevälineiden joutenoloajat ovat järjestettävissä keskeisimpien katualueiden ulkopuolelle, ts. ne eivät varaa (tai Helsingissä niiden ei tarvitsisi varata) keskustan katutilaa parkkipaikoiksi.

Oleellista tässä koko asiassa on ymmärtää, että tehtyjen matkojen määrä ei ole millään annetulla alueella vakio, vaan riippuvainen liikkumisen helppoudesta. Jos tehtyjen matkojen määrää pidetään itseisarvona, kuten talouskasvuun nojaavassa yhteiskunnassa on perusteltua pitää, niin tiheästi rakennetuilla suurilla kaupunkiseuduilla joukkoliikenne on välttämättömyys. Se mahdollistaa suuren matkamäärän.

Helsingissä katutila on jo nykyisellään tehokkaassa liikennekäytössä. Se tarkoittaa, että jos suurempi osa liikkumisesta pyritään hoitamaan henkilöautoliikenteenä, ruuhkat lisääntyvät, matkanteko hidastuu, ts. vaikeutuu ja kokonaismatkamäärä laskee. Merkittävää nousua kokonaismatkamäärään voidaan saada vain joukkoliikenteen avulla. (Moottoriliikenteen osalta).

----------


## sm3

Jos ajatellaan että bussiin mahtuu vaikka 50 matkustajaa. Autossa taas voisi ajatella olevan kaksi ihmistä. Yksi bussi siis kuljettaa samanverran kuin 25 autoa. Mutta koska usein ihmiset ajalevat autolla yksinänä voi yksi bussi kuljettaa jopa 50 autollista. Eli 25 tai 50 auton vähennys yhdellä bussilla on aika hieno juttu, ja selvästi parempi vaihtoehto ihan vaikka vain viihtyisyyden takia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Autossa taas voisi ajatella olevan kaksi ihmistä.


Vaan kun noin täysiä autoja ei Helsingistä kai löydy, vaan keskiarvo lienee edelleenkin vain noin 1,5 henkilöä/auto.

Tässä Sm3:n teksti kuvallisesti ilmaistuna.

Valitettavan moni (jopa tälläkin foorumilla) toivoo tuon ensimmäisen kuvan tilannetta.

----------


## hylje

> Ja miksi Suomessa ei asioita voida hoitaa omaan tyyliin. Miksi pitää ottaa muualta mallia?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:07 ----------
> 
> Tai tarkoitin oikeammin että miksi kaikki pitää matkia ulkomailta?


Suomalainen virkamieskulttuuri on roskaa. Lähtökohdat jatkuvasti kehittyvään omaan tyyliin ovat ala-arvoiset, koska virkamieskulttuuri perustuu muuttumattomuuteen. Jatketaan toimintaa samaan tapaan kun aina ennenkin, ja kaikki parannusehdotukset ovat mistään mitään tajuamattomien ulkopuolisten jorinaa jonka järkevyyttä ei edes pohdita. Jos tämä mistään mitään tajuamaton ulkopuolinen pakottaa virkamieskoneiston tekemään jotain, jälki on rimaa hipovaa jos edes sitä, koska virkamieskoneisto ei halua toteuttaa mitään ulkopuolisen jorinoita.

Järkevälle kehitykselle parhaat lähtökohdat on matkia ulkomailta kokonainen virasto, jonka virkamieskulttuuri sallii vuoropuhelun ja on valmis parantamaan toimintaansa aktiivisesti. Samalla saadaan hyväksi havaittu nykyaikainen toimintatapa, jota ei ole välittömästi pakko uudistaa. Mutta kun keksitään, mitä pitää uudistaa, se on mahdollista jalkauttaa.

----------


## teme

Elmo, luulin laskeneeni 0,8 kiihtyvyydellä, mutta laskin varmaan väärin. Risukasa, joo pysäkkitoiminnoissa voisi mennä piirun verran tylympään suuntaan.

Jos nyt palataan siihen Mannerheimintiehen mikä meillä on täällä.
1) Ratikkakaistat on 5,7 metriä leveät, noi pitää korjata noin metrin leveämmäksi ja korottaa reunakivet. En niele selitystä että tilaa ei ole, koska sitä on suunittelmissa löytynyt 2-4 metriä fillarikaistoille.
2) Vaihteet pitää korjata koko verkolla.
3) 3 ja 7 Topeliuksenkadulla.
4) Pidemmät vaunut 4 ja 10, ihan jo kustannussyistä. Laiturien pidentäminen ei ole ongelma.
5) Valot kuntoon, esimerkiksi niiden keskinäiset kytkennät nyt ainakin.

Katotaan sitten kuinka lujaa se kulkee. Musta se mitä tulos on kilometrin tarkkuudella nyt ei ole maailman isoin asia. Yksi asia mitä voisi miettiä on että josko Länsimetron valmistuttua bussit ajaisi Kampin terminaalin Mechelininkadun kautta.

Jotkut tunnelit kestävät vuosikymmenen tai kaksi valmistua, ja kun niihin ei ole rahaa niin niitä ei tehdä koskaan. Minua ei kiinnosta ratkaisut joita ei voi tehdä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vaan kun noin täysiä autoja ei Helsingistä kai löydy, vaan keskiarvo lienee edelleenkin vain noin 1,5 henkilöä/auto.


Minä taas muistelen, että se oli vieläkin pienempi, luokkaa 1,2-1,3 henkeä. Eli yksi bussi vastaa noin 38:aa henkilöautoa. Mutta yksi bussihan vie vain noin kolmen pysäköidyn henkilöauton verran tilaa. Eli ehkä noin kahden liikkuvan henkilöauton verran (siis bussi + turvaväli ~= auto + turvaväli + auto + turvaväli).

Tai toisella tavalla laskettuna: Oletetaan auton pituudeksi 5 metriä ja turvaväliksi 20 metriä*, eli etupuskurista etupuskuriin 25 metriä. 50 matkustajan kuljettaminen vaatii silloin sen 38 autoa eli 950 metriä, sanotaan pyöreästi kilometri. Keskinopeudella 20 km/h bussi liikkuu tuon matkan 180 sekunnissa eli 3 minuutissa. Toisin sanoen 20 täyttä bussia tunnissa riittää ylittämään autokaistan välityskyvyn.

Näin siis karkeasti. Mutta jos KSV:n liikennetilaston mukaan bussien keskikuormitus ruuhkassakin on 8 henkeä, tulos on ihan toisenlainen. Itse en edelleenkään usko tuohon tulokseen. Joko tilastoissa on virhe tai laskenta on pielessä. Bussien keskikuormitus koko ajalle ja koko seudulle jaettuna on saman verran, joten se ei millään voi olla ruuhkaisen leikkauspisteen ruuhka-ajan ruuhkasuunnan kuormitus. Ei vaikka laskettaisiin mukaan jotkut Läyliäisten ruuhkassakin tyhjät vakiovuorot.

*) Silloin auto pysähtyy 3,0 m/s^2 hidastuvuudella 40 km/h nopeudesta. Nyrkkituntumalla arvioisin, että tämä 4-5 autonmittaa myös pitää todellisuuden kanssa paikkansa. Tuota voi kuitenkin itse säätää helposti. Jos auto viekin tilaa etupuskurista etupuskuriin 20 metriä, tulos muuttuu siten, että busseja vaaditaan 25 tunnissa. Eli käänteisesti lineaarisesti.

----------


## Salomaa

Kunnallisvaalikampanjan alkaessa käykää kysymässä vaalikojuilla, kuinka puolueet haluvat kehittää Helsingin keskustan liikennettä. Kysykää Kokoomuksen teltalla, miksi toimitusjohtaja ei voi mennä bussiin.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta minusta Petterin tapauksessa ei ole kyse siitä, että kopiointi kelpaa tai ei kelpaa taikka on sovellettava tai ei voi soveltaa. Petterille kelpaavat malleiksi ja esimerkeiksi kaikki tunnelit ja nyt näköjään myös moottoritiet missä hyvänsä. Sen sijaan kävelykeskustat, autottomat alueet ja raitiotiet eivät missään ole toimivia ja jos ovat, niin ei kuitenkaan Helsingissä olisi. Eli Petterillä on suosikkiratkaisu, jolle hän etsii uskonvahvistukseksi todisteita, ja niiksi kelpaavat kaikki paikat missä suosikkiratkaisuja on. Todisteeksi riittävät mielikuvat ja vilkaisu Googlen karttaan. Asiatietoihin perehtyminen ei kiinnosta, on helpompaa luulla ja uskoa.


Täytyy myöntää, että minusta on imartelevaa tulla mainituksi peräti kolme kertaa samassa kappaleessa.

Arvostaisin kuitenkin jos pystyisit tekstissäsi esittämään harhasi sellaisessa tyylilajissa, etteivät niitä voisi vähemmän foorumia lukeneet kuvitella minun mielipiteikseni.

----------


## kuukanko

> Esimerkiksi Kuukankon kommentti Göteborgin moottoroidun liikenteen kulkumuoto-osuudesta on kiinnostava ja haastava. Jos olisi mahdollisuus, mielelläni selvittäisin, miksi kulkumuoto-osuus on mitä on, vaikka helposti nähtävien olosuhteiden mukaan voisi odottaa joukkoliikenteen osuuden olevan parempi. No, voihan selitys vaikka olla siinä, mitä Petteri esittää: Helsingistä puuttuvat keskustaa halkovat moottoritiet ovat Göteborgissa. Niinpä siellä menee autoilulla paremmin.


Yhden esimerkin perusteella ei tosiaan voi suoraan tehdä johtopäätöksiä selvittämättä syitä tarkemmin, mutta ainakin Göteborgin tapaus antaa aihetta hypoteesille, että yksin hyvällä joukkoliikenteellä (millaiseksi lasken Göteborgin joukkoliikenteen) ei saavuteta korkeaa joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta, jos autoilun väyläkapasiteetti ja pysäköintipaikkojen määrä pidetään korkealla tasolla.

----------


## petteri

> Yhden esimerkin perusteella ei tosiaan voi suoraan tehdä johtopäätöksiä selvittämättä syitä tarkemmin, mutta ainakin Göteborgin tapaus antaa aihetta hypoteesille, että yksin hyvällä joukkoliikenteellä (millaiseksi lasken Göteborgin joukkoliikenteen) ei saavuteta korkeaa joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta, jos autoilun väyläkapasiteetti ja pysäköintipaikkojen määrä pidetään korkealla tasolla.


Minusta tuo hypoteesi vaikuttaa varsin uskottavalta.

Olen sillä linjalla, että autoilun väyläkapasiteetti kannattaa pitää sopivan niukkana ja pysäköinnin kustannuksen pitää olla olemassa ja merkittäviä.

"Sopivan niukka" on vaan minulle useassa tilanteessa eri asia kuin se, että autoilulle jätetään kapasiteetti, joka raitioliikenteeltä, kävelyltä tai busseilta jää kun ne maksimoidaan.

----------


## hylje

Niin, kuten Antero päätteli, olet Petteri jo päättänyt että kaupunki vaatii moottoritietunnelin. Tai joukkoliikenteen tunneliin, jotta moottoritietä vastaava autokapasiteetti saadaan pinnalle. On totta, että mielivaltaisen iso määrä liikennekapasiteettia käytännössä vaatii tunnelin, kun kortteleita ei saa jyrätä liikenteen alttarille. 

Tunneli on tosin kallista, ja samalla rahalla rakentaisi mielummin lisää kaupunkia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yhden esimerkin perusteella ei tosiaan voi suoraan tehdä johtopäätöksiä selvittämättä syitä tarkemmin, mutta ainakin Göteborgin tapaus antaa aihetta hypoteesille, että yksin hyvällä joukkoliikenteellä (millaiseksi lasken Göteborgin joukkoliikenteen) ei saavuteta korkeaa joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta, jos autoilun väyläkapasiteetti ja pysäköintipaikkojen määrä pidetään korkealla tasolla.


Modernisti ajattelevien kaupunki-ja liikennesuunnittelijoiden piirissä yleinen näkemys on, että asia on juuri näin. Liikenneverkon ja pysäköinnin kapasiteetti asettavat autoliikenteen määrän. Yli menevä osa matkatuotoksesta käyttää muita kulkutapoja. Jos maankäytön tehokkuus on niin alhainen, että koko matkatuotos voi ohjautua autoiluun, näin myös tapahtuu. Siksi maaseudulla joukkoliikenne ei menesty.

Tämä ajatus selittää myös ilmiön nimeltä traffic evaporaiton, (auto)liikenteen haihtuminen. Eli katujen sulkeminen autoilulta ei johda sietämättömiin ruuhkiin. Kun kerran autoilun määrä on katuliikenneverkon kapasiteetin suuruinen, se on sitä ennen alueen sulkemista ja myös sulkemisen jälkeen. Vähentyneestä autoilusta yli jääneet siirtyvät muihin kulkumuotoihin, kuten joukkoliikenteeseen.

Jos asia olisi pelkästään näin, tämä tarkoittaisi, ettei joukkoliikenteen laadulla ole mitään merkitystä. Käytännön kokemus on osoittanut autoilun haihtumisen, mutta myös joukkoliikenteen laadun merkityksen. Selitys lienee siinä, etteivät nämä ilmiöt ole täsmällisiä. Katuliikenneverkon kapasiteetti ei ole täsmällinen luku, vaan se on jotain joka riippuu siitä, minkälaista ruuhkautumista autoilijat sietävät. Ja tässä sietämisen alueessa on joukkoliikenteen palvelutason kilpailukyvyn tilaisuus. Mitä parempi vaihtoehto joukkoliikenne autoilulle on, sitä vähemmän autoilijat ruuhkautumista sietävät.

Mutta joukkoliikenteen laadulla on merkitystä kilpailussa autoilun kanssa ylipäätäänkin. Kaupunkikeskustoissa joukkoliikenteen on helppo palvella paremmin kuin autoilu. Myös niin pitkillä matkoilla, että junien autoja suurempi nopeus on ylivoimainen etu, joukkoliikenne tarjoaa autoilulle kilpailukykyisen vaihtoehdon. Lisäksi, kuten olemme lehdistä viime aikoina saaneet lukea, yleinen asenne ja halukkuus autoiluun on muuttunut. Kaikki nuoret eivät haluakaan autoilijoiksi. Jopa Saksassa ajokorttien hankinta on romahtant. Eikä autolle anneta enää statusarvoa, vaan enenevässä määrin auto hankitaan pakosta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Niin, kuten Antero päätteli, olet Petteri jo päättänyt että kaupunki vaatii moottoritietunnelin. Tai joukkoliikenteen tunneliin, jotta moottoritietä vastaava autokapasiteetti saadaan pinnalle. On totta, että mielivaltaisen iso määrä liikennekapasiteettia käytännössä vaatii tunnelin, kun kortteleita ei saa jyrätä liikenteen alttarille.


Mitä kertoisit vain omista päätöksistäsi ja arvoistasi, etkä vaan esittäisi ajatuksia, joita tänään kuvittelet muilla olevan. Maailma ei ole mustavalkoinen, vaan siinä on myös harmaan sävyjä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:40 ----------




> Modernisti ajattelevien kaupunki-ja liikennesuunnittelijoiden piirissä yleinen näkemys on, että asia on juuri näin. Liikenneverkon ja pysäköinnin kapasiteetti asettavat autoliikenteen määrän. Yli menevä osa matkatuotoksesta käyttää muita kulkutapoja. Jos maankäytön tehokkuus on niin alhainen, että koko matkatuotos voi ohjautua autoiluun, näin myös tapahtuu. Siksi maaseudulla joukkoliikenne ei menesty.
> 
> Tämä ajatus selittää myös ilmiön nimeltä traffic evaporaiton, (auto)liikenteen haihtuminen. Eli katujen sulkeminen autoilulta ei johda sietämättömiin ruuhkiin. Kun kerran autoilun määrä on katuliikenneverkon kapasiteetin suuruinen, se on sitä ennen alueen sulkemista ja myös sulkemisen jälkeen. Vähentyneestä autoilusta yli jääneet siirtyvät muihin kulkumuotoihin, kuten joukkoliikenteeseen.


Tämä mielenkiintoinen näkökulma. 

Millaisia ovat liikennetyypit, jotka eivät siirry missään tilanteessa joukkoliikenteen käyttöön? Millaisilla on korkea kynnys kadota ja millaiset vaan haihtuvat ilmaan kun vastus kasvaa?

----------


## hylje

> Mitä kertoisit vain omista päätöksistäsi ja arvoistasi, etkä vaan esittäisi ajatuksia, joita tänään kuvittelet muilla olevan. Maailma ei ole mustavalkoinen, vaan siinä on myös harmaan sävyjä.


Referoidaan jos ei käynyt selväksi:




> "Sopivan niukka" on vaan minulle useassa tilanteessa eri asia kuin se, että autoilulle jätetään kapasiteetti, joka raitioliikenteeltä, kävelyltä tai busseilta jää kun ne maksimoidaan.


Tässä on selkeä edellytys varmistaa kaupunkiin määrittelemätön, mutta niin suuri autokapasiteetin määrä että sille kannattaa rakentaa tunneleita mikäli kadulle ei mahdu. Kääntäen kiellät tässä sen käytännön yleisen mielekkyyden, että autokapasiteettia voitaisiin vähentää liikenteen kapasiteetin nostamiseksi. Mot.

Foorumi on vuoropuhelua varten. Sinne ei kannata tulle kertomaan mitään, jos ei halua että muut saavat ajatuksia siitä, mitä ajattelet. Vuoropuhelu perustuu juuri edellämainittuun.

Ja oma arvoni tähän aiheeseen? Rakennetaan lisää kaupunkia, ei tunneleita. Kuten jo edellisessä viestissäni totesin. Nopeiden väylien tarve voidaan korjata joko rakentamalla nopeita väyliä kalliisti tunneliin, rakentamalla nopeita väyliä halvalla yhteiskuntaa hajauttaen (=> kasvattaen nopeiden väylien tarvetta edelleen) tai rakentamalla kaupunkia jossa nopeita väyliä ei tarvitse.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:48 ----------




> Millaisia ovat liikennetyypit, jotka eivät siirry missään tilanteessa joukkoliikenteen käyttöön? Millaisilla on korkea kynnys kadota ja millaiset vaan haihtuvat ilmaan kun vastus kasvaa?


Auto on välttämätön raskaita kuormia liikuttaessa, jotka eivät lihasvoimin liiku. Myös virkavalta ja erityisesti pelastuslaitos tarvitsevat omat kulkuvälineet. Näistä muodostuu se kumipyöräliikenne, joka pitää päästää jopa fundamentalistiseen jalankulkukeskustaan. Liikennemäärät ovat onneksi niin mitättömät, että ne mahtuvat jalankulun sekaan ilman eri järjestelyjä.

Tästä askel joustavampaan päin on sitten kevyemmät kuormat sekä liikkuvat ammattilaiset. Näitä ylipäätään on mahdollista tehdä kevyemmillä kulkuvälineillä. Esimerkiksi kivijalkakaupan tavaratoimitukset ovat kokoluokkaa, jonka on mahdollista tuoda palletilla ja käsitrukilla kauempaakin jos toimitusautoa ei saa tuoda lähelle. Liikkuva ammattilainen (kuten huoltomies) työskentelee ympäri kaupunkia, mutta voisi kantaa omat työkalunsa ja tarvikkeensa pidemmältäkin jos autolla ei pääse hyvin. Näistä autoista on jo määrällisesti häiriötä, jos jalankulkukin on vilkasta. Ja onhan se rumaa peittää hieno näyteikkuna parkkeeratulla pakulla.

Loput autoliikenteestä on sitten kategorisesti paljon vähemmän intensiivistä. Tyypillistä on, että auto on parkkeerattu pitkiä aikoja ilman että autoa käytetään. Ylemmissä kategorioissa auto on päinvastoin aktiivisessa työkäytössä, vaikka olisikin ajoittain paikoillaan. Mielestäni on ilmiselvää, että jos autokapasiteetti jostain syystä vähenee, vähenemä on pääasiassa tästä ryhmästä: harvoin käytettävästä autosta on vain vähän hyötyä, joten se vähä hyöty on helppo korvata jollain muulla liikkumistavalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Suomalainen virkamieskulttuuri on roskaa. Lähtökohdat jatkuvasti kehittyvään omaan tyyliin ovat ala-arvoiset, koska virkamieskulttuuri perustuu muuttumattomuuteen. Jatketaan toimintaa samaan tapaan kun aina ennenkin, ja kaikki parannusehdotukset ovat mistään mitään tajuamattomien ulkopuolisten jorinaa jonka järkevyyttä ei edes pohdita. Jos tämä mistään mitään tajuamaton ulkopuolinen pakottaa virkamieskoneiston tekemään jotain, jälki on rimaa hipovaa jos edes sitä, koska virkamieskoneisto ei halua toteuttaa mitään ulkopuolisen jorinoita.


Juuri näin se yleensä menee. Poikkeuksiakin löytyy, mutta ei paljon. Sitä ihmettelen, miten niillä riittää pokka tuoda esimerkiksi lautakuntiin joskus niin uskomattomia räpellyksiä, että lapsikin saisi aikaan parempaa. Ja ilmeisesti luottamusmiehistä kukaan ei hauku niitä pystyyn.

Kohta alkaa olla Kuoreveden kunnankansliassa tungosta. Compact muuten huomautti, että koko kanslia on aikapäiviä sitten lakkautettu. Mikäs sen parempi uutinen! Eivät saa kelvottomat virkamiehet pahaa aikaan siellä Kuorevedelläkään, voivat vaan istua siellä lakkautetussa kansliassa dominoa pelaamassa. Maksaahan Kreikkakin eläkettä kuolleille, miksei sitten Suomi palkkaa olemattoman kunnan virkamiehille?  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 4:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 4:54 ----------




> Vaan kun noin täysiä autoja ei Helsingistä kai löydy, vaan keskiarvo lienee edelleenkin vain noin 1,5 henkilöä/auto.


Mä en oikein tykkää näistä vertailuista, joissa esitetään autolle keskimääräinen kuorma ja bussille tuulilasikuorma. Muistaakseni Manskun busseissa on keskimäärin 8 matkustajaa / bussi. Jos autossa on 1,5 vaikka mahtuisi 5, niin sitten pitää verrata 8 hengen bussiin.

Tämä on sikälikin perusteltua, ettei niitä autoilijoita voi kaikkia sulloa samaan dösään, kun ne eivät ole tulossa ja menossa samasta paikasta.

Tälöä hetkellä Manskun bussit ovat aikamoisia tilasyöppöjä tuolla keskikuormallaan. Leikkimielisesti voisi jatkaa samalla linjalla ja sanoa, että 20 bussia voi korvata yhdellä ratikalla.  :Smile:

----------


## teme

> Millaisia ovat liikennetyypit, jotka eivät siirry missään tilanteessa joukkoliikenteen käyttöön? Millaisilla on korkea kynnys kadota ja millaiset vaan haihtuvat ilmaan kun vastus kasvaa?


Varmaan semmoiset missä autolle ei ole vaihtoehtoa. Eikä tällä nyt ole edes niin väliä, jos esim. 20% ihmisistä kulkee autolla niin ei tuo ole mikään ongelma kaupungissakaan, ja tuostakin esim. tavarankuljetusta, liikuntarajoitteisia, tms. on vain murto-osa. Erikoistapaukset ovat määritelmällisesti erikoisia, eli pieni vähemmistö.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mä en oikein tykkää näistä vertailuista, joissa esitetään autolle keskimääräinen kuorma ja bussille tuulilasikuorma. Muistaakseni Manskun busseissa on keskimäärin 8 matkustajaa / bussi. Jos autossa on 1,5 vaikka mahtuisi 5, niin sitten pitää verrata 8 hengen bussiin.


Siinä tapauksessa HSL:llä on paljon suurempi ongelma kuin olen kuvitellutkaan! Vai kulkeeko niin moni Manskun joukkoliikennematkustaja ratikalla, ettei bussien kyytiin jää menijöitä? Ajattelin sellaista normaalia tilannetta kaupunkiliikenteen bussissa, jossa bussin kyydissä on vähintään 15 matkustajaa ja autoissa melkein jokaisessa yksi. Miten siis saada mahdollisimman monesta autosta se puolitoista ihmistä samaan suuntaan kulkevaan bussiin, kun kerran tilaa riittää?

----------


## hylje

> Siinä tapauksessa HSL:llä on paljon suurempi ongelma kuin olen kuvitellutkaan! Vai kulkeeko niin moni Manskun joukkoliikennematkustaja ratikalla, ettei bussien kyytiin jää menijöitä? Ajattelin sellaista normaalia tilannetta kaupunkiliikenteen bussissa, jossa bussin kyydissä on vähintään 15 matkustajaa ja autoissa melkein jokaisessa yksi. Miten siis saada mahdollisimman monesta autosta se puolitoista ihmistä samaan suuntaan kulkevaan bussiin, kun kerran tilaa riittää?


Mannerheimintiellä ei taida olla noin äärimmäinen käyttöaste, mutta ei sielläkään ruuhkabussit järjestään täynnä ole. Osa linjoista vain. Säteittäisväylillä sitäpaitsi ruuhka on erittäin yksisuuntainen, joka käytännössä puolittaa käyttöasteen: täyttä pokaa vastaan tulee tyhjä bussi.

Pieni käyttöaste järjestelmätasolla lienee kuitenkin peruja laajasta autokaupunkia palvelevasta linjastosta. Kaupungissa on vähän oikeasti suosittuja bussilinjoja, ja niitäkin yritetään ajaa väkisin laajan alueen linjan käytännöllä: yhdestä ovesta sisään, bussi sisustettu täyteen istumapaikkoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siinä tapauksessa HSL:llä on paljon suurempi ongelma kuin olen kuvitellutkaan! Vai kulkeeko niin moni Manskun joukkoliikennematkustaja ratikalla, ettei bussien kyytiin jää menijöitä? Ajattelin sellaista normaalia tilannetta kaupunkiliikenteen bussissa, jossa bussin kyydissä on vähintään 15 matkustajaa ja autoissa melkein jokaisessa yksi. Miten siis saada mahdollisimman monesta autosta se puolitoista ihmistä samaan suuntaan kulkevaan bussiin, kun kerran tilaa riittää?


Se ongelma on siinä että ei ne autoilijat ala bussilla kulkemaan koska se bussi ei mene sinne minne itse on menossa siihen aikaan kuin itse haluaisi lähteä.

Toinen ongelma on se, että ei autojen määrä kaduilla vähene pysäköintipaikkoja vähentämällä. Moni suomalainen autoilija on perusluonteeltaan anarkisti, ja hän pysäköi silloin sakkopaikalle jos laillista paikkaa ei löydy. Tai osa on sellaisia nyhveröitä että ne jää kaupunkiin kierelemään ja etsimään vapaata paikkaa, ja tukkivat kiertämisellään kadut. Suomalainen suhtautuu autoon kuin viinaan, paha valtiovalta yrittää estää häntä ajamasta ja hän käyttäytyy kuin keskenkasvuinen. Pelkkä valistus ja kiellot ei auta, mutta jos auton käyttöä  tai viinan juontia tehdään kalliimmaksi, alkaa laskupää toimia. Eli jos pystytetään tietulleja, ei tulla autolla kaupunkiin. Vaikka ei rakennettaisi uusia "metroja" nin tietulleilla olisi silti autoilua vähentävä merkitys ja osa siirtyisi vapaaehtoisesti joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi, osa ei tulisi kaupunkiin ollenkaan. Koska tietullia perittäisiin myös toiseen suuntaan ajavilta, se ohjaisi kantakaupungilla asuvia olemaan hankkimatta autoa. Mahdollisesti asuminen kantakaupungissa jopa halpenisi sen seurauksena. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Minusta liikenteenohjausajattelu voi olla liian kantakaupunkikeskeistä. Halutaan nostaa autoiluvastusta siellä, missä se on valmiiksi korkea. Vastuksen nosto liian paljon muuta seutua korkeammaksi sisältää minusta riskitekijän, että toiminnot hajaantuvat ulos keskustasta alueille, joilla vastus on matalampi.

Ajatellaan, että Haagasta keskustaan asioimaan tulevilla olisi nykyistäkin pahempi ruuhka, kallis parkkipaikka ja tietulli. Haagasta Selloon asioivalla ei ruuhkaa, ilmainen parkki eikä tietullia. 

Olen sitä mieltä, että Helsingin seudun keskimääräinen autoiluvastus voisi nousta nykyisestä. Mutta  äärimmäisten autoiluvastuserojen muodostaminen vaikuttaa epäilyttävältä.

----------


## hylje

> Se ongelma on siinä että ei ne autoilijat ala bussilla kulkemaan koska se bussi ei mene sinne minne itse on menossa siihen aikaan kuin itse haluaisi lähteä.


Niinhän sitä voi luulla, mutta aika harva kantakaupunkiin/sta suuntautuva matka oikeasti on epäkäytännöllinen joukkoliikenteellä. Poikittaisliikenteessä ne oikeat pakkoautoilijat ovat. Siellä kehätiellä ja Hakamäentiellä. Jäljellejäävät kulkevat sitten niin hiljaiseen aikaan ettei mitään liikenneongelmia siitä tule edes tekemällä.

Kynnys on enemmän autoilevassa ihmisessä itsessään, kuin ratkaistavissa olevissa käytännön pulmissa. Ei kukaan muu kuin ihminen itse ratkaise hänen käytännön pulmiaan: miten vaivautua pysäkille asti, miten osaan pysäkiltä töihin, miten luotan bussin kulkuun ajallaan, mitä jos olen ylitöissä... Joukkoliikenteellä kulkemiseen pitää pahimmillaan omaksua uusi ajattelutapa, jolle ei vain ole vastinetta autoillessa. Ihan kuin et bussissa istuessa ajattele kytkintä ja vaihdekeppiä, et autossa istuessa ajattele vaihtoja. Bussissa ei ajatella liikennettä, autossa ei ajatella aikatauluja.

Kyllä se väärinpysäköintikin osuu kukkaroon ja muuallekkin, jos kaupunkia vain kiinnostaisi siihen puuttua. Poishinaus ja rengaslukot eivät ole rakettitiedettä eivätkä edellytä mitään muuta kuin kaupungin vaivautumista toteuttamaan ne.

Ja miksi vähentää autoilua kaupungissa, jos ei ole tarkoitus vähentää myös autoilun tarvitsemaa tilaa? Tilan vähentäminen suoraan vähentää myös autoilua, eikä välivaiheita tarvita. Tietullit osuvat eniten niiden poikittaisväylien pakkoautoilevien kukkaroon, koska heillä jousto vaihtaa kulkuvälinettä on heikoin. On kannustavampiakin tapoja saada pakkoautoilija kaupunkilaiseksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:37 ----------




> Ajatellaan, että Haagasta keskustaan asioimaan tulevilla olisi nykyistäkin pahempi ruuhka, kallis parkkipaikka ja tietulli. Haagasta Selloon asioivalla ei ruuhkaa, ilmainen parkki eikä tietullia.


Ei Sello ole ruuhkaton, eikä ole Kantsun Prismakaan. Kun ruuhkasta pääsee ohi, ilmainen parkkipaikka on jos mahtuu. Sellon parkkihalli erityisesti tuntuu olevan viikonloppuisin tapissa. Ei näistä ole mielivaltaisen suurta autoilevan asiakaskunnan kasvua nielemään. Ei edes pientä, väitän.

----------


## petteri

> Ei Sello ole ruuhkaton, eikä ole Kantsun Prismakaan. Kun ruuhkasta pääsee ohi, ilmainen parkkipaikka on jos mahtuu. Sellon parkkihalli erityisesti tuntuu olevan viikonloppuisin tapissa. Ei näistä ole mielivaltaisen suurta autoilevan asiakaskunnan kasvua nielemään. Ei edes pientä, väitän.


Jos ajatellaan ihan puhtaasti autoiluvastuksen lisäämisen kannalta, miten esimerkiksi seuraavat toimet vaikuttaisivat tuon alueen autoiluvastukseen? Täytetään Isoa Huopalahtea sekä Laajalahtea ja rakennetaan se tiiviisti. Rakennetaan Talin golf-kentälle asuntoja samoin kuin siirtolapuutarhan alueelle. Rakennetaan osa puistoista ja metsiköistä. Lisätään rakennusoikeutta nykyisille tonteille kaikkialla missä se on mahdollista.

----------


## hylje

Ilmiselvää on, että tuon alueen läpi autoiluvastus kasvaa reippaasti: Katuverkko ei laajene yhtä paljon, kuin autoilevia ihmisiä muuttaa uusiin asuntoihin. Tähän ei oikeasti tarvita montaa uutta autoilevaa asukasta, koska noihin mainittuihin alueisiin mahtuu ehkä pari uutta pääkatua. Tämä vaikuttaa etenkin läpikulkuun pohjoisesta kantakaupunkiin ja toisin päin! Mutta myös Turunväylältä tuleviin.

Läpikulun edellytykset heikentyvät, kun uudet paikalliset autoilijat tulevat tielle. Oletetaan, että kantakaupungissa on nyt niin paljon autoilua kun sinne ikinä mahtuu. Tilanteen muuttuessa kantakaupunkiin suuntautuu yhä yhtä paljon autoliikennettä, mutta suurempi osuus tulee lähempää.

Mielenkiintoisempi tilanne onkin muissa suunnissa, joihin mahtuisi enemmän autoilua. Tiiviimmässä kaupungissa autoilijoiden kokonaismäärä kun kasvaa, eikä se voi suuntautua enempää kantakaupunkiin kun sinne ei mahdu. Jos katuverkkoa ei kuitenkaan levennetä, lisääntyvä automäärä heijastaa kasvavaa autoiluvastusta näihin suuntiin aiheuttamalla jonoutumista. Oma hypoteesini on, että keskimääräinen automatka lyhenee kun katuverkko vetää hitaammin. Yleinen autoiluvastus vähentää samalla suhteellista autonomistusta koko heijastusalueella, vaikka autojen kokonaismäärä kasvaakin.

----------


## late-

> Ajatellaan, että Haagasta keskustaan asioimaan tulevilla olisi nykyistäkin pahempi ruuhka, kallis parkkipaikka ja tietulli. Haagasta Selloon asioivalla ei ruuhkaa, ilmainen parkki eikä tietullia.


Taidetaan täältä Haagasta nytkin autolla asioimaan hakeutua pitkälti muualle kuin keskustaan. Asiointiaikoihin ruuhka ei tosin keskustassakaan ole mahdoton. Työmatkoista ne suuret ruuhkat syntyvät. Pysäköinnin hinnoittelussa ero on jo nyt.

Asemien läheltä täältä pääsee kuitenkin junalla keskustaan noin kymmenessä minuutissa tai Huopalahden asemalta junalla myös Selloon. Näihin ei autoilun rajoittaminen keskustassa vaikuta.

----------


## petteri

> Mielenkiintoisempi tilanne onkin muissa suunnissa, joihin mahtuisi enemmän autoilua. Tiiviimmässä kaupungissa autoilijoiden kokonaismäärä kun kasvaa, eikä se voi suuntautua enempää kantakaupunkiin kun sinne ei mahdu. Jos katuverkkoa ei kuitenkaan levennetä, lisääntyvä automäärä heijastaa kasvavaa autoiluvastusta näihin suuntiin aiheuttamalla jonoutumista. Oma hypoteesini on, että keskimääräinen automatka lyhenee kun katuverkko vetää hitaammin. Yleinen autoiluvastus vähentää samalla suhteellista autonomistusta koko heijastusalueella, vaikka autojen kokonaismäärä kasvaakin.


Mitkä suunnat ovat sinusta erityisen mielenkiintoisia?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja miksi vähentää autoilua kaupungissa, jos ei ole tarkoitus vähentää myös autoilun tarvitsemaa tilaa? Tilan vähentäminen suoraan vähentää myös autoilua, eikä välivaiheita tarvita. Tietullit osuvat eniten niiden poikittaisväylien pakkoautoilevien kukkaroon, koska heillä jousto vaihtaa kulkuvälinettä on heikoin. On kannustavampiakin tapoja saada pakkoautoilija kaupunkilaiseksi.


Jos katutila pidetään aina minimissä niin ruuhka ei katoa. Ruuhkasta kärsivät autoilijoiden lisäksi jalankulkijat ja joukkoliikenne-. Jopa hälytysajoneuvojen pääsy takkuilee. Jos on tarkoitus saada raitiovaunujen liikennevaloetuuksia toimimaan, se ei onnistu jos ruuhkat ovat sellaiset kuin ne nyt ovat.

Ei ne poikittaisyhteydet täysin surkeita ole. On jokeria, on junan vaihtomahdollisuus Pasilassa joka on hyvin suosittu,  ja kun länsimetro ja kehärata valmistuvat pääsee sekä idästä länteen rannikkoa pitkin tai pohjoisempana Tikkurilasta Myyrmäkeen puolessa ajassa kuin mitä bussilla nyt. Ja jos ruuhkamaksut ulotettaisiin koskeman myös esim Kehäykkösen liikennettä, niin voihan kehälle laittaa pikabussilinja ajamaan päästä päähän. Sitten se olisi oma valinta kulkeako sillä vai autolla.

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Ja jos ruuhkamaksut ulotettaisiin koskeman myös esim Kehäykkösen liikennettä, niin voihan kehälle laittaa pikabussilinja ajamaan päästä päähän. Sitten se olisi oma valinta kulkeako sillä vai autolla. t. Rainer


Kehä ykkösen varrella vain ei asu eikä tee töitä kukaan kävelyetäisyyden päässä siitä. Tarkoitatkin varmasti tosi pikabussilinjaa, joka kulkee pysähtymättä vaikka Vuosaaren satamasta Espooseen?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kehä ykkösen varrella vain ei asu eikä tee töitä kukaan kävelyetäisyyden päässä siitä. Tarkoitatkin varmasti tosi pikabussilinjaa, joka kulkee pysähtymättä vaikka Vuosaaren satamasta Espooseen?


Se nyt oli yksi esimerkki. Miksi sellaista ei ole johtunee siitä että ei ole bussikaistoja, se ei todellakaan olisi mikään pikalinja kun se jämähtää aamuruuhkaan, mutta jos bussikaistat tekee niin kylllä se silloin pääsisi kulkemaan. Ja ruuhkamaksuilla hoituisi rahoitus. Asutustakin on, olen itse aikoinaan asunut konalassa, n 300 m päästä kehästä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Se ongelma on siinä että ei ne autoilijat ala bussilla kulkemaan koska se bussi ei mene sinne minne itse on menossa siihen aikaan kuin itse haluaisi lähteä.


Kummasti metrossa riittää matkustajia, vaikka se ei todellakaan mene sinne, minne ollaan menossa, eikä myöskään sieltä, mistä ollaan lähdössä. Liityntäbussitkaan ei ihan supertiuhaan kulje, parhaimmillaan neljä viisi kertaa tunnissa. Ei taida siis olla raidekertoin yhtään liioiteltu juttu.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tässä ketjussa keskusteltiin aiemmin siitä, miten paljon Mannerheimintien busseissa on aamuruuhkassa matkustajia. Mainitsin KSV:n tilastolukuja ja niistä vuoromäärän perusteella laskemani keskimääräisen varsin alhaisen matkustajaluvun bussia kohden (8,5 hlö/bussi). Keskustelussa epäiltiin, ettei voi pitää paikkaansa.

Satuin matkustamaan tänään nelosella Lasipalatsilta Tullinpuomiin noin klo 8:40. Katselin vastaantulevia busseja ja totesin, että todellakin vähän niissä matkustajia oli. Yhdessäkään bussissa en havainnut seisten matkustajia. Monessa bussissa matkustajia näkyi olevan todellakin vain muutamia. Alhaisin havaitsemani määrä oli 3. Omalla kotivuorollani linjalla 98 laskin 25 matkustajaa klo 7:10 kotipysäkiltäni. Se tarkoitti, että jokaisella istuinparilla oli matkustaja, parilla sohvalla kaksi. Useimmissa Mannerheimintien busseissa oli tyhjiä sohvia, joten matkustajamäärä jää enintään noin 20 henkilöön.

Pohjoiseen matkaavassa nelosessa oli selvä seisomakuorma, joskin tavalliseen tapaan oli myös vapaita istuimia. Ruuhkan vastasuuntainen raitiovaunu siis oli selkeästi suuremmassa kuormassa kuin ruuhkan suuntainen bussiliikenne.

Tämä yksittäinen havaintokerta siis tukee sitä, että KSV:n tilastoluvut pitävät paikkansa ja Mannerheimintien bussikaistan kuormitusaste on surkea.

Bussilikenne (150 bussia/tunti) siis kuormittaa kantakaupungin liikenneverkkoa aivan turhaan. Kaikkien kannalta järkevämpää olisi keskittyä raitioliikenteeseen ja sen kehittämiseen niin, että ratikkakaistoista otetaan irti huomattavasti enemmän kuin nyt. Nykyisen bussikaistan liikenne voitaisiin käytännössä saada pois kokonaan. Vapautuva kapasiteetti voitaisiin ainakin osittain käyttää paikkaamaan autoilijoiden pahaa mieltä siitä, että ratikoilla on täydet liikenne-etuudet ja ne ajavat aina ohi ruuhkautuneiden autojen.

Järkeistäminen johtaa väistämättä siihen, että nykyisiä vaihdottomia bussimatkoja muuttuu vaihdollisiksi. Ratikan kanssa tämä on kuitenkin mahdollista järjestää siten, että vaikka matka muuttuu vaivalloisemmaksi, palvelutaso paranee niin matka-ajan, täsmällisyyden kuin kotipysäkin vuorovälinkin osalta. Vaihdot kun voidaan järjestää synkattuina ja laiturin yli ja säästyvin kustannuksin voidaan liitynnän vuoroväli järjestää lyhyemmäksi kuin Helsinkiin ajavilla vuoroilla. Lähtökohtana on myös, että raitioliikenne ulottuu huomattavasti nykyistä pidemmälle ja bussit eivät aja niin lähelle Helsingin keskustaa, että ne joutuvat ruuhkautuville kaduille.

Pisaralla ei ole tämän kanssa mitään tekemistä, sillä yksi asema Oopperalla ei korvaa millään tavalla Mannerheimintietä ajavien bussien jakelualuetta, jolla raitioliikenne palvelee jo nyt.

Antero

----------


## hylje

Toimivalla vaihdolla keskustan suuntaiseen, nopeutettuun raitiovaunuun bussit voidaan kääntää palvelemaan poikittain. Näin voidaan välttää rahallisesti, käytettävyydeltään ja/tai kaupunkikuvallisesti vaikeat terminaalit keskeisillä paikoilla ja yhtä aikaa parantaa poikittaisliikennettä. Kaikkien sisääntuloväylien bussilinjastoja tuskin voi kääntää heilureiksi keskenään, jäljellejääneet linjat kannattaa silti ajaa poikittain keskustan vaihtopysäkkien ohi syrjään rakennettaviin terminaaleihin. Useampi vaihtopysäkki ratikkaan, lähijunaan sekä muihin busseihin tasaa kuormaa eri pysäkeillä ja bussivuoroilla, jolloin kätevän kompaktit pysäkkiratkaisut riittävät ja olemassaoleva bussikapasiteetti tulee käyttöön.

Nykyisellä vuoromäärällä heilurikäytäviä voi ja kannattaa olla usealla eri leveysasteella jotta saadaan prikulleen vahvan ja hyvin toimivan runkolinjan verran vuoroja kuhunkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä yksittäinen havaintokerta siis tukee sitä, että KSV:n tilastoluvut pitävät paikkansa ja Mannerheimintien bussikaistan kuormitusaste on surkea.


Onko sulla tarkempaa havaintoa olivatko bussit enimmäkseen seutulinjoja, Helsingin sisäisiä vai kaukobusseja. 

Kaukobussien kohdalla, varsinkin idästä tulevat ovat saattaneet jättää suurimman osan matkustajistaan jo Itäkeskuksessa tai Sörnäisissä. Sitten ne köröttelevät vain muutama mummo kyydissään loppumatkan Kamppiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko sulla tarkempaa havaintoa olivatko bussit enimmäkseen seutulinjoja, Helsingin sisäisiä vai kaukobusseja.


Ei ole havaintoja kuin oikeastaan bussien väreistä. Tämähän oli vain tämmöin ohimennen-seuranta, ei mikään kunnon tutkimus. Mutta kun kaukobusseja on varsin vähän suhteessa HSL- ja U-liikenteen autoihin, ne eivät vaikuta suuresti kuvaan siitä, miten täysiä kaikki bussit ovat. KSV:n tilaston mukaan kaukobusseissa on keskimäärin saman verran matkustajia kuin muissakin Manskun busseissa.




> Kaukobussien kohdalla, varsinkin idästä tulevat ovat saattaneet jättää suurimman osan matkustajistaan jo Itäkeskuksessa tai Sörnäisissä. Sitten ne köröttelevät vain muutama mummo kyydissään loppumatkan Kamppiin.


Oikeastaan eihän Mannerheimintien kannalta olekaan kiinnostavaa, paljonko busseissa on matkustajia 20 kilometrin päässä Mannerheimintiestä. Tässähän ajatuksen lähtökohta on siinä, ettei kuormiteta katutilaa tyhjillä busseilla. Jos bussit tyhjenevät jossain kaukana keskustasta, niin eihän niiden silloin tarvitse ajaa keskustaan. Näinhän monet ajattelevat junista, kun nämä monet uskovat, että junat tyhjenevät Pasilassa ja vaativat, ettei niitä saa enää ajaa Kaivokadulle asti.




> Toimivalla vaihdolla keskustan suuntaiseen, nopeutettuun raitiovaunuun bussit voidaan kääntää palvelemaan poikittain. Näin voidaan välttää rahallisesti, käytettävyydeltään ja/tai kaupunkikuvallisesti vaikeat terminaalit keskeisillä paikoilla ja yhtä aikaa parantaa poikittaisliikennettä. Kaikkien sisääntuloväylien bussilinjastoja tuskin voi kääntää heilureiksi keskenään, jäljellejääneet linjat kannattaa silti ajaa poikittain keskustan vaihtopysäkkien ohi syrjään rakennettaviin terminaaleihin. Useampi vaihtopysäkki ratikkaan, lähijunaan sekä muihin busseihin tasaa kuormaa eri pysäkeillä ja bussivuoroilla, jolloin kätevän kompaktit pysäkkiratkaisut riittävät ja olemassaoleva bussikapasiteetti tulee käyttöön.


Juuri näin. Mutta kun meillä tuntuu tärkeintä olevan linja-autoasemien rakentaminen. Minusta Itäkeskuksen tai Herttoniemen tapaiset pikkukaupungin bussiaseman kokoiset liityntäterminaalit ovat yhtä typerä ajatus kuin se, että kaikki Kaivokadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksen kautta kulkevat raitiolinjat pitäisi siinä kohdassa katkaista ja tehdä niille (mieluiten maanalainen) vaihtoterminaali. Eikö olisi niin kätevää, kun Munkasta Stocmannille matkaava rouva saisi liikenteen sujuvuuden nimissä vaihtaa Keskustaterminaalissa nelosesta viitoseen jolla yhden pysäkkivälin päässä on vihdoin Stockmann. Voin kyllä arvata, että näin nerokasta ajatusta kannattavat näyttävällä media- ja sponsorikampanjalla Sokos, Forum ja Lasipalatsi.

Mutta onhan tällaista ihan oikeasti Budapestissä. Siellä on paljon samaa kuin hesalaisessa joukkoliikenne- ja liikennepolitiikassa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oikeastaan eihän Mannerheimintien kannalta olekaan kiinnostavaa, paljonko busseissa on matkustajia 20 kilometrin päässä Mannerheimintiestä. Tässähän ajatuksen lähtökohta on siinä, ettei kuormiteta katutilaa tyhjillä busseilla. Jos bussit tyhjenevät jossain kaukana keskustasta, niin eihän niiden silloin tarvitse ajaa keskustaan. Näinhän monet ajattelevat junista, kun nämä monet uskovat, että junat tyhjenevät Pasilassa ja vaativat, ettei niitä saa enää ajaa Kaivokadulle asti.


Nyt ei okiein selvinnyt kummin päin haluat? Että bussit ajavat keskustaan vai ei? Bussien kanssa on varmaan sama priorisointi kuin junissa että kaukoliikenteen on oli mikä oli, päästävä keskustaan, mm vaihtoyhteyksien takia ja kaukobusseilla kuljetetaan myös tavaraa ja siksi Kamppi on ainoa mahdolline pääteasema niille.  Sille miten nopeasti niiden matka esim Itäkeskuksesta kamppiin kestää ei ole väliä. Mummot jaksavat istua,, samoin rahti. 

Suurin osa kaukobusseista jotka eivät ole pikavuoroja ovat lisäksi U-merkittyjä eli ottavat seutulipulla matkustavia kyytiin. 

Mutta 200-300-400 sarjan seutubussit jotka jyräävät Mannerheimintietä pitkinä letkoina, mikä olisi luontevampi päätepiste niille? Jos ne päästetään vain Ruskeasuolle asti, tulee väistämättä mieleen runkolinjakokeilu 1950-luvulta joka floppasi. 

Auttaisiko se jos raitiotietä jatkettaisiin Haagaan, ja että bussimatkustajat vaihtaisivat siellä ratikkaan? Se edellyttäisi minun mieletäni kuitenkin että raitiotien läpäisykykyä nostetaan, mm karsimalla pysäkkejä ja rakentamalla pysäkkien laiturit pidemmiksi. Onko tällaista harkittu tosissaan? Jos se ei ole mahdollista niin jäävät vaihtoehdoiksi maanalainen rata: joko light-rail metro tai raskasmetro tai laajennettu Pisara.

Tai sitten jatketaan nykyistä käytäntöä kunnes ihmiset kyllästyvät ja muuttavat kulkutottumuuksiaan ts eivät tule Helsingin keskustaan enää ellei väkisin pakoteta, vaan autoilevat Espoossa, Vantaalla ja Nurmijärvellä mielummin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt ei okiein selvinnyt kummin päin haluat? Että bussit ajavat keskustaan vai ei?


No kyllä minä tarkoitin tätä:



> Nykyisen bussikaistan liikenne voitaisiin käytännössä saada pois kokonaan.


Jos sinne jää 150 bussista tunnissa vain kaukoliikenteen bussit, niin se on varsin iso muutos.




> Mutta 200-300-400 sarjan seutubussit jotka jyräävät Mannerheimintietä pitkinä letkoina, mikä olisi luontevampi päätepiste niille? Jos ne päästetään vain Ruskeasuolle asti, tulee väistämättä mieleen runkolinjakokeilu 1950-luvulta joka floppasi.


Kuten Hylje jo kirjoitti:



> Toimivalla vaihdolla keskustan suuntaiseen, nopeutettuun raitiovaunuun bussit voidaan kääntää palvelemaan poikittain.


Runkolinjan kokemuksilla ei ole nykyajan kanssa mitään arvoa. Enää ei ole ajossa 1920-luvun 2-akselisia raitiovaunuja eikä tarvetta katkaista bussilinjoja siksi, ettei bussien määrä riitä.




> Auttaisiko se jos raitiotietä jatkettaisiin Haagaan, ja että bussimatkustajat vaihtaisivat siellä ratikkaan? Se edellyttäisi minun mieletäni kuitenkin että raitiotien läpäisykykyä nostetaan, mm karsimalla pysäkkejä ja rakentamalla pysäkkien laiturit pidemmiksi. Onko tällaista harkittu tosissaan?


Pidän Haagan korkeutta vielä aika ruuhkaisena seutuna ja ajatusta siitä, että ratikkalinjat ulotetaan vain tarpeeksi kauas vääränä lähtökohtana. Ratikkalinjat pitää tehdä siten, että ne palvelevat mielekkäitä liikkumistarpeita eli kulkevat aluekeskusten ja kaupunginosien kautta niiden liikennettä palvellen. Ja kun kirjoitin:



> Kaikkien kannalta järkevämpää olisi keskittyä raitioliikenteeseen ja sen kehittämiseen niin, että ratikkakaistoista otetaan irti huomattavasti enemmän kuin nyt.


...niin tietenkin tarkoitan sillä sitä, että nykyinen liikennevaloissa seisova zik-zak-radlla kulkeva hidasraitiotie muutetaan nykyaikaiseksi raitiotieksi. Ja siirrytään nykyistä pidempiin yksiköihin, koska sitä on radan tehokas käyttö.



> Jos se ei ole mahdollista niin jäävät vaihtoehdoiksi maanalainen rata: joko light-rail metro tai raskasmetro tai laajennettu Pisara.


Näistä mikään ei tehosta Mannerheimintien liikennettä, sillä ne eivät jakele ihmisiä kävelyetäisyydelle matkakohteistaan. Tällaisten aika on sitten, kun pintaliikenteen kapasiteetti ei enää riitä. Mutta sitä aikaa ei tule, ellei Helsingissä aleta repiä rakennuksia pilvenpiirtäjien tieltä.

Esimerkiksi junan tuomille nykyistä fiksumpi palvelu olisi vaihto Huopalahdessa nykyaikaiseen ratikkaan, jolla pääsee koko Mannerheimintien pituudelle tai Töölön läpi. Vaihto pintaliikenteeseen Oopperan Pisara-asemalla ei ole kilpailukykyinen palvelu. Ensin on tyhmää ajaa esim. Meilahden eteläpuolelle, jos on matkalla Meilahteen. Toiseksi on tylsää käyttää aikaa syvältä maan alta pinnalle pääsyyn.

Se on totta, että jos juna kääntyisi Huopalahdessa U-metron linjaukselle, palvelu Töölön suunnalle oikeasti paranisi. Tähän erittäin kalliiseen ratkaisuun ei ole kuitenkaan tarvetta pintaliikenteen kapasiteetin loppumisen vuoksi, vaan ainoastaan rajallisen palvelutason paranemisen saamiseksi. Mutta kun Pisarankaan hinta ei vastaa nykymenetelmin laskettua palvelutason paranemista, on vaikea uskoa, että U-linjauksen ja Pisaran hinnanero tekisi kahta lisäasemaa kannattavaksi verrattuna siihen palvelutason parannukseen, jonka moderni ratikka tuo.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Toimivalla vaihdolla keskustan suuntaiseen, nopeutettuun raitiovaunuun bussit voidaan kääntää palvelemaan poikittain. Näin voidaan välttää rahallisesti, käytettävyydeltään ja/tai kaupunkikuvallisesti vaikeat terminaalit keskeisillä paikoilla ja yhtä aikaa parantaa poikittaisliikennettä. Kaikkien sisääntuloväylien bussilinjastoja tuskin voi kääntää heilureiksi keskenään, jäljellejääneet linjat kannattaa silti ajaa poikittain keskustan vaihtopysäkkien ohi syrjään rakennettaviin terminaaleihin. Useampi vaihtopysäkki ratikkaan, lähijunaan sekä muihin busseihin tasaa kuormaa eri pysäkeillä ja bussivuoroilla, jolloin kätevän kompaktit pysäkkiratkaisut riittävät ja olemassaoleva bussikapasiteetti tulee käyttöön.
> 
> Nykyisellä vuoromäärällä heilurikäytäviä voi ja kannattaa olla usealla eri leveysasteella jotta saadaan prikulleen vahvan ja hyvin toimivan runkolinjan verran vuoroja kuhunkin.


Täytyy minunkin kompata, näinhän sen pitäisi mennä. Tiedosta taitoon on pitkä matka, sanotaan, ja samoin on pitkä matka hyvistä periaatteista käytännön suunnitteluratkaisuihin. Mutta jostain pitää aloittaa ja se paikka voisi olla juuri Mannerheimintielle suunniteltu bussiterminaali. Kun asiaa miettii hetken eikä pidä liityntäliikenneterminaalia itsestään selvästi tapana hoitaa liityntäliikenne, niin huomaa, että terminaali Töölön tullille tai oopperan nurkille on poikkeuksellisen huono ratkaisu. Varsikin oopperan kohdalla kyse olisi siitä, että matkustajat pakotetaan pois busseista juuri vähän ennen kuin oltaisiin keskustassa ja viimeinen asemanväli mennään junalla. Siis säästö vähentyneenä bussiliikenteenä on minimaalinen ja samoin on matkustajan saama vastine pakkovaihdosta.

Eli vähän kuin pilottihankkeena voitaisiin kokonaan luopua juuri tuosta liityntäliikenneterminaalista ja hoitaa liityntä suunnilleen Hylkeen esittämällä tavalla. Jokerilinja on varmaan suunnilleen sopiva etäisyys, jotta samalla saadaan liityntä keskustayhteyden lisäksi sivusuuntaankin. Oma kysymyksensä on, onko raitioteiden parannussuunnitelma välttämätön ennakkoehto tällaiselle järjestelylle. Mutta luonnollisesti voisi nopeampaa ja isommalla kalustolla hoidettua raitiotielinjaa pilotoida tasan samassa suunnassa.

----------


## hylje

> Eli vähän kuin pilottihankkeena voitaisiin kokonaan luopua juuri tuosta liityntäliikenneterminaalista ja hoitaa liityntä suunnilleen Hylkeen esittämällä tavalla. Jokerilinja on varmaan suunnilleen sopiva etäisyys, jotta samalla saadaan liityntä keskustayhteyden lisäksi sivusuuntaankin.


Jokerin taso on ongelmallinen, kun siellä on jo se Jokeri. Säteittäiset bussit kun kääntyvät poikittain, ei kannata väkisin tunkea niitä jo muutenkin täydelle Jokerin väylälle. Jolla on jo muutenkin hyvä palvelu, kun on se Jokeri.

Säteittäisbussien kääntäminen poikittain on ennen kaikkea mahdollisuus siirtää reilu vuorotarjonta lähes jokaiselle poikittaiskadulle ja kehätielle Jokerin pohjoispuolelta Kaivokadulle asti. Infravaatimuksia tämän sujuvaan toimintaan on, mutta ne ovat lähinnä liikennevalojen ja kaistajärjestelyjen hiomista: yksittäiselle poikittaisväylälle ei massiivista bussirallia riitä, vaan bussiralli jaetaan kaikkien kesken.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Mutta jostain pitää aloittaa ja se paikka voisi olla juuri Mannerheimintielle suunniteltu bussiterminaali. Kun asiaa miettii hetken eikä pidä liityntäliikenneterminaalia itsestään selvästi tapana hoitaa liityntäliikenne, niin huomaa, että terminaali Töölön tullille tai oopperan nurkille on poikkeuksellisen huono ratkaisu.


Asiaa pitäisi minusta ylipäänsä lähestyä niin, että selvitetään minne suurin osa sanotaan Kehä I:n ulkopuolelta busseilla tulevista matkustajista ja autoilijoista on menossa. Voisin veikata, että Meilahti on Töölön suunnalla tällainen tärkeä kohde, ja Hämeentien/Mäkelänkadun suunnalla taas Itä-Pasila, Kumpulan kampus, Vallilan työpaikka-alue ja Sörnäisten metroasema (metrovaihtojen takia). Tänne asti voisi olla siis järkevää tuoda vahvaa bussiliikenteen tarjontaa, ja sen jälkeen päättää mitä näiden linjojen päille tehdään: päätetään uusiin rakennettaviin terminaaleihin vai kytketään Helsinginkadun/Nordenskiöldinkadun/Hakamäentien kautta kulkeviksi heilurilinjoiksi ja rakennetaan bussiliikenteen täsmällisyyttä tukevia järjestelyjä näille katuosuuksille.




> Varsikin oopperan kohdalla kyse olisi siitä, että matkustajat pakotetaan pois busseista juuri vähän ennen kuin oltaisiin keskustassa ja viimeinen asemanväli mennään junalla. Siis säästö vähentyneenä bussiliikenteenä on minimaalinen ja samoin on matkustajan saama vastine pakkovaihdosta.


1) Kuka sinne junaan käski vaihtamaan, kun vieressä on Oopperan raitiotiepysäkki, jolta pääsee raitiovaunulla moneen muuhunkin paikkaan, kuin sinne sinne yhdelle keskustan Pisara-asemalle? Helsingin niemi on kuitenkin aika pieni alue... 2) Tässä vaiheessa on enää melko vähän jäljellä niitä matkustajia, jotka tulevat raitioliikenteen nykyisen tai kuviteltavissa olevan laajennetun palvelualueen ulkopuolelta ja ovat matkalla Hesperian puistolle tai Elielinaukiolle. Nykyiset nousija- ja poistujamäärät Hesperian puistolla ja Elielinaukiolla eivät todellakaan anna tilanteesta oikeaa kuvaa, koska busseja käytetään nopeutensa ja tiheän yhteisen vuorovälinsä takia paljon myös raitioliikenteen palvelualueen sisäisiin matkoihin. Lisäksi kauempaa tulijoita voidaan houkutella junaliityntään parantamalla junaliitynnän houkuttelevuutta.




> Eli vähän kuin pilottihankkeena voitaisiin kokonaan luopua juuri tuosta liityntäliikenneterminaalista ja hoitaa liityntä suunnilleen Hylkeen esittämällä tavalla. Jokerilinja on varmaan suunnilleen sopiva etäisyys, jotta samalla saadaan liityntä keskustayhteyden lisäksi sivusuuntaankin. Oma kysymyksensä on, onko raitioteiden parannussuunnitelma välttämätön ennakkoehto tällaiselle järjestelylle. Mutta luonnollisesti voisi nopeampaa ja isommalla kalustolla hoidettua raitiotielinjaa pilotoida tasan samassa suunnassa.


Tästä näytämmekin kaikki kolme olevan pitkälti samaa mieltä. Jakaisin itse nuo raitioliikenteen nopeuden- ja luotettavuuden kehittämishankkeet kolmeen alueeseen, joilla kullakin on vähän erilaiset ongelmat ja tarpeet: A) Helsingin niemen alue. Täällä olisi hyödyllistä saada nykyisenlainen bussiliikenne pois raitioliikenteen kanssa yhteisiltä väyliltä, kuten Pitkältäsillalta ja Simonkadulta/Ruoholahdenkadulta, jotta raitioliikennettä päästäisiin optimoimaan yhdessä jalankulun, pyöräilyn ja autoliikenteen kanssa. B) Niin sanottu välialue, joka ulottuu Hesperian puistosta ja Pitkältäsillalta suunnilleen Töölön tullille ja Paavalin kirkolle. Sanoisin että täällä on ongelmana bussiliikenteen vaatima ajokaistan leveys, joka estää raitiotien leventämisen häiriöttömään leveyteen (eli 6,40 metriin). C) Uloin vyöhyke, jolla pitäisi raitioliikenteen helposti pystyä 20-30 km/h keskinopeustasoon. Tälle alueelle toteutetaan nykyisille radoille vaadittavat nopeutustoimenpiteet ja raitioliikenteen ensimmäisen vaiheen jatkot esikaupunkeihin. Näiden toimenpiteiden ja A-alueelle tässä vaiheessa mahdollisten nopeuttamistoimenpiteiden jälkeen voidaan toteuttaa bussiliikenteen uudelleenjärjestely, minkä jälkeen toteutetaan loput A-vyöhykkeen toimenpiteet ja B-vyöhykkeet toimenpiteet.

----------


## antti

Aikoinaan oli Helsingissä runkolinjakokeilu, tarkemmin elokuu/1955 - huhtikuu/1958. Elikkä ideana, että mennään kympin raitiovaunulla Koroistentielle ja siellä vaihdetaan Haagan bussiin. Kuulopuheiden mukaan kaikki asianomaiset totesivat tämän kokeilun epäonnistuneeksi ja se sitten lopetettiin. Sivutuotteena Suomen Turistiauto pääsi linjaliikennöinnin alkuun. 
Mitä tulee kuormitukseen Helsingin tai naapurikunnan lähiöistä Helsingin cityyn päin, niin omien kokemusten mukaan (olen jonkun verran ajellut bussia Manskulla) melkoinen osa asiakkaista tulee perille asti. Eli jos bussissa on kymmenen asiakasta Kisahallin kohdalla, niin viisitoista on koko vuoron kuorma. Joitakin poikkeuksia tietysti on, esimerkiksi Meilahden sairaalakeskittymän työaikoihin soveltuvista vuoroista saattaa bussin matkustajista puolet olla sinne meneviä.

----------


## hylje

> Mitä tulee kuormitukseen Helsingin tai naapurikunnan lähiöistä Helsingin cityyn päin, niin omien kokemusten mukaan (olen jonkun verran ajellut bussia Manskulla) melkoinen osa asiakkaista tulee perille asti. Eli jos bussissa on kymmenen asiakasta Kisahallin kohdalla, niin viisitoista on koko vuoron kuorma. Joitakin poikkeuksia tietysti on, esimerkiksi Meilahden sairaalakeskittymän työaikoihin soveltuvista vuoroista saattaa bussin matkustajista puolet olla sinne meneviä.


Se vähä kuorma tosiaan menee perille asti, kun ei noilta bussien väyliltä oikein pääse muuallekkaan. Tätä nimenomaan olisi tarkoitus paikata kääntämällä pääosa linjoista poikittain ennen keskustan terminaalia. Nykyiset matkustajat mahtuvat vaihtamalla keskustan suuntaan, uusille matkustajille voidaan tarjota uutta palvelua. Myös sietämättömän ahtaaksi kuormittuneita poikittaislinjoja voidaan väljentää siirtämällä näitä lähes tyhjiä busseja niiden tueksi.

----------


## kompura

> Mutta jostain pitää aloittaa ja se paikka voisi olla juuri Mannerheimintielle suunniteltu bussiterminaali. Kun asiaa miettii hetken eikä pidä liityntäliikenneterminaalia itsestään selvästi tapana hoitaa liityntäliikenne, niin huomaa, että terminaali Töölön tullille tai oopperan nurkille on poikkeuksellisen huono ratkaisu. Varsikin oopperan kohdalla kyse olisi siitä, että matkustajat pakotetaan pois busseista juuri vähän ennen kuin oltaisiin keskustassa ja viimeinen asemanväli mennään junalla. Siis säästö vähentyneenä bussiliikenteenä on minimaalinen ja samoin on matkustajan saama vastine pakkovaihdosta.


Jos bussiliikennettä Mannerheimintiellä on tarpeen  vähentää, niin minusta jokin Reijolantien/Laakson sairaalan tienoille rakennettava vaihtoterminaali voisi olla järkevä. Noilla main olisi helppo yhdistää Hämeenlinnanväylän-Turunväylän sektorista tulevat linjat Tuusulanväylän-Itäväylän suuntaan. Jos raitiovaunuille haluaa tuosta esteettömän reitin keskustaan, niille voisi kaivaa Manskun alle cut-and-cover tunnelin tuolta jonnekin Postitalon-Lasipalatsin tienoille. Samaan tunneliin laittaisin myös kevyen liikenteen väylän. Toisaalta tuolta on sen verran lyhyt matka keskustaan, että hidaskaan ratikka ei vaikuta matka-aikaan kovin merkittävästi.

Jos vajaa kymmenen matkustajaa/bussi on totta myös ruuhka-aikojen tienoilla, olisi myös syytä harkita bussikaluston keventämistä. Kun kerran matkustajia ei ole, onko tarpeen ajaa täysikokoisella bussilla? Jos Manskulla on vain kymmenkunta matkustajaa, voi vain arvailla, millainen tungos bussissa on sen kurvaillessa Espoon/Vantaan metsissä... Pitkiä seutulinjoja voisi ehkä ajaa  ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella jollain 10-15-paikkaisella kevytkalustolla, ehkäpä vielä niin, että Helsingissä ei palvella sisäisen liikenteen matkustajia.

----------


## Miska

> Jos vajaa kymmenen matkustajaa/bussi on totta myös ruuhka-aikojen tienoilla, olisi myös syytä harkita bussikaluston keventämistä. Kun kerran matkustajia ei ole, onko tarpeen ajaa täysikokoisella bussilla? Jos Manskulla on vain kymmenkunta matkustajaa, voi vain arvailla, millainen tungos bussissa on sen kurvaillessa Espoon/Vantaan metsissä... Pitkiä seutulinjoja voisi ehkä ajaa  ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella jollain 10-15-paikkaisella kevytkalustolla, ehkäpä vielä niin, että Helsingissä ei palvella sisäisen liikenteen matkustajia.


Kyllä niissä väkeä useimmiten on, mutta varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan matkustajia jää paljon pois jo ennen keskustaa muun muassa Ruskeasuolla ja Meilahdessa. Matkustaminen Espoosta ja Vantaalta bussilla keskustaan asti on vähentynyt, kun junaliikennettä on parannettu ja bussien matka-ajat ovat kasvaneet. Toisaalta monilla linjoilla myös vuoroväli on pidentynyt. Täysimmillään Mannerheimintietä keskustasta lähtevät seutubussit lienevät jossain Ruskeasuon - Etelä-Haagan seutuvilla.

----------


## vristo

> Jos vajaa kymmenen matkustajaa/bussi on totta myös ruuhka-aikojen tienoilla, olisi myös syytä harkita bussikaluston keventämistä. Kun kerran matkustajia ei ole, onko tarpeen ajaa täysikokoisella bussilla? Jos Manskulla on vain kymmenkunta matkustajaa, voi vain arvailla, millainen tungos bussissa on sen kurvaillessa Espoon/Vantaan metsissä... Pitkiä seutulinjoja voisi ehkä ajaa  ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella jollain 10-15-paikkaisella kevytkalustolla, ehkäpä vielä niin, että Helsingissä ei palvella sisäisen liikenteen matkustajia.


Mitä etua olisi siitä, että bussiyhtiöllä pitäisi olla kahta, täysin erityyppistä kalustoa? Ja kummallakin ajettaisiin vajaita autopäiviä. Kun kuljettajat saavat kuitenkin samaa palkkaa, kaluston koosta riippumatta, ei säästöä tulisi siinäkään.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Jos ratikoiden kulkua saisi nopeutettua kunnolla välillä Lasipalatsi-Munkkiniemi ja Raide-Jokeri rakennettaisiin nykysuunnitelmien pohjalta, niin silloin oikeastaan Leppävaara voisi olla oivallinen paikka vetää ratikkalinja keskustasta. Ensinnäkin Munkkiniemen radan ja Raide-Jokerin radan väliin ei tarvitsisi kovin monta kilometriä uutta rataa rakentaa, jotta Leppävaaraan voisi päästä. Toisekseen Leppävaaraa käytetään jo nykyäänkin vaihtopaikkana ja Espoon sisäiset bussilinjat 20-29 ja 35 lähtevät jo nykyäänkin Leppävaaran bussiterminaalista. Leppävaaran etuna on se, että se on tiiviisti rakennettu jo nykyäänkin ja että se on merkittävä kaupallinen keskus. Jos Raide-Jokeri vedetään Leppävaarasta Pohjois-Tapiolan kautta Tapiolaan, eikä Otaniemi saa heti omaa haaraansa, niin silloin Otaniemi-Leppävaara-väli täytyy edelleen hoitaa bussilla. Bussilinjastoa voisi kehittää niin, että se tarjoaisi liityntäyhteyden keskustaan päin ja toimisi poikittaisyhteytenä tarjoten yhteyden tärkeisiin kohteisiin. Esimerkiksi linjasta 510 voisi jalostaa tärkeän monikäyttöisen ja tiheästi liikennöidyn bussilinjan, joka voisi lähteä Vattuniemestä ja kulkea Keilaniemen ja Otaniemen kautta Leppävaaraan ja siitä edelleen Vantaalle. Jotkin lännestä tulevat bussilinjat voisi jatkaa vähintään Lassilaan, jotta saataisiin tarjottua vaihtoyhteys Kehäradalle lentokentälle matkustavia varten.

----------


## kompura

> Mitä etua olisi siitä, että bussiyhtiöllä pitäisi olla kahta, täysin erityyppistä kalustoa? Ja kummallakin ajettaisiin vajaita autopäiviä. Kun kuljettajat saavat kuitenkin samaa palkkaa, kaluston koosta riippumatta, ei säästöä tulisi siinäkään.


Joukkoliikenteen yksikkökustannustilaston 2011 mukaan bussiliikenteen kysyntä/tarjonta-suhde on 20% luokkaa, Espoon sisäisen liikenteen 13%:sta seutuliikenteen 24%. Näissä luvuissa on mukana myös ruuhkaliikenne ja muuten raskaasti kuormitetut vuorot, joten hiljaisemmilla vuoroilla kuormitus lienee huomattavan kevyttä. Keskimääräinenkin kuormitus on samaa luokkaa henkilöauton kanssa. Sopeuttamalla tarjonnan volyymiä paremmin kysyntään, ts. ajamalla hiljaisia vuoroja/reittejä kevyellä kalustolla, bussiliikenteen kuormitusastetta saataisiin nostettua. Tällä taas on vaikutusta ainakin bussiliikenteen imagoon: nykyinen toiminta ei vain näytä järkevältä.

Voihan olla, että kun ekonomi tekee kannattavuuslaskelmat, niin tuloksena on, että ison bussin ajaminen lähes tyhjänä ei ole sen kalliimpaa kuin pienenkään, mutta kovin järkeenkäyvältä se ei vaikuta. Jonkin 3.5-5 tonnin kevytbussin päästöt lienevät murto-osa isosta bussista ja katutilaa se varaa vähemmän. Kevytbussi lienee ketterämpi liikkeissään, joten vuorojen ajamiseen kulunee vähemmän aikaa.

Manskua ajavien bussien kuormitus tosiaan on monesti suurimmillaan jossain Töölön tullin tienoilla. Tästä kuormituksesta merkittävä osa on kuitenkin kerätty Helsingin alueella. Ei ole mitekään tavatonta, että Turuntiellä bussissa on vain muutama matkustaja mutta bussi täyttyy Pitäjänmäen-Huopalahden tienoilla. Kevytbussien kapasitetti riittäisi paremmin, jos Helsingistä lähdettäessä ei jätettäisi matkustajia Helsinkiin eikä palatessa otettaisi uusia matkustajia kyytiin enää Helsingissä. Tämä nopeuttaisi matkaakin.

----------


## hylje

Jos nyt mielummin pistetään nykyiset bussit parempaan kuormaan kun antaudutaan ikuisesti vähäiseen pikkubussiliikenteeseen? Joukkoliikenteen suunta on ylöspäin, ei marginaaliin.

----------


## pehkonen

Mannerheimntiellä asuvana, niin aamuruuhkassa on todella vajaita busseja ja "tuulilasikuormassa" olevia tasaisesti. Jos unohdetaan kaukoliikenteen bussit. Miten vain miten änketään nyt jo täysiin raitiovaunuihin nuo keskustaan menevät matkustajat. Kaksi raitiovaunulinjaa, joilla molemmilla 4 minuutin vuoroväli.

No lisätään vuoroja + pidennetään vaunut (ai mutta eivät mahdu pysäkeille). tämä vaihtoehto aiheuttaa todellisen sotkun välille Ooppera - Erottaja.

U-bussit Veikkolasta, Nurmijärveltä ja Hyvinkäältä eivät ole kovin tyhjiä. Turun, Porin ja Tampereen kaukobussejakin kulkee aika paljon, eivätkä ne ole tyhjiä. Täällä liikennettä aamulla on ruuhkana molempiin suuntiin maalle ja maalta. 

Käykää joskus aamulla Elielinaukiolla katsomassa kuinka "vähän" matkustajia purkautuu busseista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten vain miten änketään nyt jo täysiin raitiovaunuihin nuo keskustaan menevät matkustajat. Kaksi raitiovaunulinjaa, joilla molemmilla 4 minuutin vuoroväli. ... No lisätään vuoroja + pidennetään vaunut (ai mutta eivät mahdu pysäkeille). tämä vaihtoehto aiheuttaa todellisen sotkun välille Ooppera - Erottaja.


Turhien bussivuorojen järjestäminen pois Mannerheimintieltä on sen luokan asia, että se edellyttää Helsingin joukkoliikenteen uudelleenajattelua. Silloin ei ratkaisuja pohdita nykyisten järjestelyjen näkökulmasta, vaan lähdetään puhtaalta pöydältä.

Tilastojen valossa bussikaistalla on saman verran henkilömatkustajia kuin ratikkakaistalla, joten koko bussikaistan matkustajamäärän siirtäminen ratikkaan ei edellytä muuta kuin nykyistä liikennettä kaksinajossa. Tämä ei ole edes suuri muutos nykytilanteeseen, mutta jotain on tehtävä sen estämiseksi, että vaunut eivät aja ryppäissä ja yritä olla pysäkillä samanaikaisesti. Siihenhän ei nykyisten pysäkkien pituus riitä, jos ollaan kaksinajossa. Muutenhan ne riittävät vallan hyvin kaksinajoon, kun kerran riittävät kahdelle peräkkäin ajavalle vuorolle.

HSL-alueen ajattelussa vaan on sellainen omituisuus, että miljardin hintaluokan Pisaraa pidetään itsestäänselvänä asiana, mutta tässä ketjussa keskusteltu Mannerheimintien joukkoliikenteen järkeistäminen on olevinaan täysin mahdoton asia. Esimerkiksi siksi, että ratikkapysäkkejä ei voi pidentää. Ja seuraavaksi voi sanoa, että ei ratikkaliikenteen kapasiteettia voi tuplata kaksinajolla, koska ei ole vaunuja.

Otan nyt ihan vain esimerkiksi. Oletetaan, että pysäkkien pidentäminen maksaisi yhtä paljon kuin uusien pysäkkien teko, sanotaan 0,3 M/pysäkkipari. Ja oletetaan, että tarvitaan 36 uutta vaunua, jotta vaunuja riittää kaksinajoon. Tämä maksaa 33 pysäkkiparin kanssa yhteensä noin 120 M. Ja vaikutukset ovat moninkertaiset Pisaraan nähden.

Mutta kun on niin helppoa ja kivaa kaivaa tavattoman kallista tunnelia kaupungin alle. Mannerheimintien liikenteeseen puuttuminen on vaikeata, koska siinä pitää osata miettiä hyviä kaupunkiympäristön ratkaisuja. Eikä se ole kivaa, kun ei pääse kehumaan miten tehdään suuria ja kalliita hankkeita.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Otan nyt ihan vain esimerkiksi. Oletetaan, että pysäkkien pidentäminen maksaisi yhtä paljon kuin uusien pysäkkien teko, sanotaan 0,3 M/pysäkkipari.


Tuo toki pätee, jos pysäkki voidaan pidentää liikuttamatta rataa mihinkään. Todennäköisesti Manskulla ei monessakaan paikassa onnistu. Siellähän on tuplapituisia pysäkkejä jo nyt kaikkialla mihin sellainen vain mahtuu.

----------


## hylje

> Tuo toki pätee, jos pysäkki voidaan pidentää liikuttamatta rataa mihinkään. Todennäköisesti Manskulla ei monessakaan paikassa onnistu. Siellähän on tuplapituisia pysäkkejä jo nyt kaikkialla mihin sellainen vain mahtuu.


Heitetään 150Meur niin tehdään pysäkeiden kohdalle kokonaan uudet raidejärjestelyt ilman S-mutkia. Leveystilaa riittää kun jatkuvasta bussikaistasta voidaan luopua valtaosan liikenteestä siirtyessä raiteille. Kaukoliikenteelle riittävät liikennevalojen yhteydessä olevat jonojen ohituskaistat.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Mannerheimitien joukkoliikennekaistat on myös tavaraliikenteen käytössä ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella. En tiedä, miten tärkeitä nämä ovat jakeluliikenteelle, mutta tämäkin puoli pitäisi muistaa huomioida. Jakeluliikenne tuppaa turhan usein unohtumaan suunnittelussa ja vasta jälkikäteen muistetaan, että pitäisihän nuo tavaratatoimituksetkin onnistua.

----------


## petteri

> Tilastojen valossa bussikaistalla on saman verran henkilömatkustajia kuin ratikkakaistalla, joten koko bussikaistan matkustajamäärän siirtäminen ratikkaan ei edellytä muuta kuin nykyistä liikennettä kaksinajossa. Tämä ei ole edes suuri muutos nykytilanteeseen, mutta jotain on tehtävä sen estämiseksi, että vaunut eivät aja ryppäissä ja yritä olla pysäkillä samanaikaisesti. Siihenhän ei nykyisten pysäkkien pituus riitä, jos ollaan kaksinajossa. Muutenhan ne riittävät vallan hyvin kaksinajoon, kun kerran riittävät kahdelle peräkkäin ajavalle vuorolle.


Ratikoiden jonoutuminen voidaan Mannerheimintiellä saada hallintaan, jos vuoroväli on esimerkiksi 3 minuuttia, tuo merkitsee melkein vuorovälin tuplaamista nykyiseen. Silloin nykyiseen verrattuna tuplapituisella kalustolla saadaan kuljetettua suunnilleen nykyinen määrä matkustajia. Mannerheimintien liikenteen saaminen toimivaksi katutasossa on vaikeaa, koska Mannerheimintie kulkee Töölöntullin eteläpuolella hyvin tiheäliikenteisessä ympäristössä, joka on pikaratikkamaiselle liikenteelle varsin sopimaton. Ratikat ovat tuollaisessa ympäristössä aina varsin hitaita, oltiin missä päin maailmaa tahansa, Helsinki ei ole mikään poikkeus.

Mannerheimintein liikenteen nopeuttamiseksi olisikin syytä rakentaa ns. Töölön metro ratikkatunnelina, josta  isoilla ratikoilla olisi pääsy Paciuksenkadun, Ruskeasuon ja Pasilan suuntiin. Se on selvästi paras tapa ratkaista Mannerheimintien suunnan liikenneongelmat.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ratikat ovat tuollaisessa ympäristössä aina varsin hitaita, oltiin missä päin maailmaa tahansa, Helsinki ei ole mikään poikkeus.


En tiedä, mitä tarkoitat, kun kirjoitat "varsin hitaita", mutta kyllä Helsinki aika poikkeus on. Suora tie, valtaväylä, jolla ei luulisi olevan pysähtelyitä valoihin... Vaan kun ei, valoissa jumitetaan jatkuvasti, pysäkeillä myydään lippuja ja aina joku mielipuoli ajamassa pikkuautoansa radalle tai pysähtymässä risteykseen. Mitä nyt itse äkkiseltään muistan, niin Tshekeissä, Puolassa, Saksassa ja Hollannissa olen nähnyt hyvinkin vastaavanlaisia katuja, joissa ratikalle on annettua tarpeeksi etuuksia posottaa vaikka viittäkymppiä pysähtymättä muulloin kuin pysäkeillä.

Kun nyt tunnelit tuli *taas* puheeksi, niin eikös nämä keskustan parkkitalot voisi ottaa osaa liikenteen sujuvuuteen ja rakentaa yhteistunnelin Töölön tullilta keskustan parkkiluoliin? Tuskin kellään olisi mitään tätä vastaan? Parkkiluolien asiakkaat olisivat tyytyväisiä, Töölön asukkaat olisivat tyytyväisiä, kevyen ja julkisen liikenteen käyttäjät olisivat tyytyväisiä...

----------


## teme

Joskus katsonut Manskun pysäkit pidennysmielessä läpi välillä Lasipalatsi - Töölön tulli, ulkomuista näin:
1) Lasipalatsi, se laituri on nyt jo pitkä ja sitä voisi pidentää pohjoiseen päin. Pulmana lähinnä suojatiet, tulee hieman mutkaset reitit jos välissä on 70 metrin laituri, minkä minä tietenkin ratkoisin niin että kiskojen yli vaan kävellään. Sitten on tietenkin se optio tehdä tuplapysäkki Foorumin eteen.
2) Kansallismuseo. Etelään päin helpohko, jos ei muu auta niin tingitään kolmannesta autokaistasta. Pohjoiseen päin voi olla vähän hankalampi, mutta mun mielestä sen laiturin pitäisi olla muutenkin Musiikkitalon edessä jossa on bussikaista jota ei käytä kuin kaukoliikenteen vuorot, eli siitä saisi tilaa.
3) Hesperian puistossa on tilaa erillaisiin uudelleenjärjestelyihin.
4) Kisahalli. Tää on se hankala, siis suunta etelään päin. Minä en keksi oikein mitään tapaa miten siihen risteyksen mahtuu etelään päin kaksi ajokaistaa ja pyöräkaista, ratkaisu siten ilmeinen: ei ole kuin yksi ajokaista.
5) Töölön halli ja KELA, musta muuta kuin jatkaa laituria.

ELi ei toi pysäkkien pidentäminen aivan yksinkertaista ole, mutta verrattuna muihin liikennejärjestelyihin ei erityisen vaikeatakaan. Ne pyöräkaistat esim. on hankalampi projekti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joskus katsonut Manskun pysäkit pidennysmielessä läpi välillä Lasipalatsi - Töölön tulli, ulkomuista näin:
> 1) Lasipalatsi, se laituri on nyt jo pitkä ja sitä voisi pidentää pohjoiseen päin. Pulmana lähinnä suojatiet, tulee hieman mutkaset reitit jos välissä on 70 metrin laituri, minkä minä tietenkin ratkoisin niin että kiskojen yli vaan kävellään. Sitten on tietenkin se optio tehdä tuplapysäkki Foorumin eteen.
> 2) Kansallismuseo. Etelään päin helpohko, jos ei muu auta niin tingitään kolmannesta autokaistasta. Pohjoiseen päin voi olla vähän hankalampi, mutta mun mielestä sen laiturin pitäisi olla muutenkin Musiikkitalon edessä jossa on bussikaista jota ei käytä kuin kaukoliikenteen vuorot, eli siitä saisi tilaa.
> 3) Hesperian puistossa on tilaa erillaisiin uudelleenjärjestelyihin.
> 4) Kisahalli. Tää on se hankala, siis suunta etelään päin. Minä en keksi oikein mitään tapaa miten siihen risteyksen mahtuu etelään päin kaksi ajokaistaa ja pyöräkaista, ratkaisu siten ilmeinen: ei ole kuin yksi ajokaista.
> 5) Töölön halli ja KELA, musta muuta kuin jatkaa laituria.
> 
> ELi ei toi pysäkkien pidentäminen aivan yksinkertaista ole, mutta verrattuna muihin liikennejärjestelyihin ei erityisen vaikeatakaan. Ne pyöräkaistat esim. on hankalampi projekti.


Jos halutaan Mannerheimintien ratikat nopeammaksi niin olisi aihetta poistaa pari pysäkkiä. Hesperian puiston ja Töölön hallin pysäkit ovat niin lähellä naapureitaan että kävelymatkat eivät merkittävästi pitene ja ohittamalla ne saataisiin 3-5 minuuttia ajoaikaa pois. Olettaen että ei jäädä punaisiin (tai "S") valoihin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> En tiedä, mitä tarkoitat, kun kirjoitat "varsin hitaita", mutta kyllä Helsinki aika poikkeus on. Suora tie, valtaväylä, jolla ei luulisi olevan pysähtelyitä valoihin... Vaan kun ei, valoissa jumitetaan jatkuvasti, pysäkeillä myydään lippuja ja aina joku mielipuoli ajamassa pikkuautoansa radalle tai pysähtymässä risteykseen. Mitä nyt itse äkkiseltään muistan, niin Tshekeissä, Puolassa, Saksassa ja Hollannissa olen nähnyt hyvinkin vastaavanlaisia katuja, joissa ratikalle on annettua tarpeeksi etuuksia posottaa vaikka viittäkymppiä pysähtymättä muulloin kuin pysäkeillä.


Kun Saksasta tuli puhe, olin turistina reilu kuukausi sitten Berliinissä, jossa kävin katsomassa paikallista pikaratikkaa. Raitiovaunu M4 kulki Alexanderplatzilta esikaupunkeihin päin. Katu, jolla se kulki oli pitkän matkaa suunnilleen yhtä leveä ja vilkas kuin Paciuksenkatu - Huopalahdentie reitti kun lähdetään Meilahden sairaalalta eteenpäin, joten ratikalle oli pystytty tekemään omat kaistat; Muutenkin reitti näytti monessa kohtaa niin tuliterältä, että varmaan sitä oli juuri uudistettu. Tuolla reitillä oli ihan hyvät etuudet, mutta kyllä raitiovaunu silti pysähtyi muutaman kerran muualla kuin pysäkillä, vaikka liikenneympäristö oli todella helppo Mannerheimintien eteläosaan verrattuna. Berliiniläinen pikaratikka M4 kulki suunnilleen samaa tahtia kuin nelonen Töölöntullin jälkeen, ei mikään yllätys kun liikenneympäristökin oli aika samantyylinen.

Ajelin Berliinissa myös ratikalla, joka kulki Helsingin kapeampia katuja muistuttavaa reittiä. Se oli hidas ja pysähteli jatkuvasti ihan kuin Helsingissäkin. Välillä väisteltiin autoja, tutunoloista menoa.

Onko vauhdikkaita pikaratikoita niin vilkkaalla ja kapealla kadulla kuin Mannerheimintie Töölöntullin eteläpuolella olemassa missään muualla kuin villeimmissä kaupunkiliikenneunelmissa? Vai onko niin, että jotkut kaupunkiliikenneharrastajat käyvät ihastelemassa nopeita pikaratikoita jossain melkein 50 metriä leveillä kaduilla, jossa ei ole paljoa liikennettä tai muuten hiljaisilla alueilla ja sitten sulkevat silmät ja kuvittelevat, että Mannerheimintie Töölön tullin eteläpuolella on hyvä pikaratikkakatu. 

Muistuttaisin, että Mannerheimintien tapaisiin ympäristöihin on useimmissa isommissa kaupungeissa rakennettu tunnelit ja metrot jo aikoja sitten, kun ratikat ovat olleet kadulla ihan liian hitaita. Turha sitä on Helsingissäkään pikaratikkaa ei kannata yrittää ympäristöön, jossa se ei menesty, siitä ei tule kuin itkua ja hammasten kiristystä.

Helsingissä olisi syytä rakentaa ratikoille tunneli, jolla ne pääsisivät keskustan ruuhkista nopeasti ympäristöön, jossa pikaratikallakin on nopeusedellytyksiä eli Töölön tullin taakse.

----------


## hylje

> Helsingissä olisi syytä rakentaa ratikoille tunneli, jolla ne pääsisivät keskustan ruuhkista nopeasti ympäristöön, jossa pikaratikallakin on nopeusedellytyksiä eli Töölön tullin taakse.


... Jossa odottaa ...




> Tuolla reitillä oli ihan hyvät etuudet, mutta kyllä raitiovaunu silti pysähtyi muutaman kerran muualla kuin pysäkillä, vaikka liikenneympäristö oli todella helppo Mannerheimintien eteläosaan verrattuna.


Ei siis ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin autoilun voittokulku ja tunnelimetro.

----------


## j-lu

> Helsingissä olisi syytä rakentaa ratikoille tunneli, jolla ne pääsisivät keskustan ruuhkista nopeasti ympäristöön, jossa pikaratikallakin on nopeusedellytyksiä eli Töölön tullin taakse.


Näissä sun visioissa haisee se, että joukkoliikenteellä liikutaan lähiöstä keskustaan ja takaisin. Mutta kun sillä liikutaan myös kantakaupungin sisällä tai ainakin olisi hyvä jos pystyisi. Suurin osa raitiovaunumatkoista taitaa olla yhtä ja kahta pysäkinväliä. Helsinkiläinen metro ei ole ratkaisu kantakaupungissa liikkumiseen, koska se on liian syvällä, jonka vuoksi tasonvaihdot vievät kohtuuttomasti aikaa. Toisaalta katujen alustat ovat nyt 2000-luvulla niin täynnä infrastruktuuria, että kerrosta kadun pinnan alapuolelle ei ole realistista haaveilla liikenneväyliä. Mitä jää jäljelle? Jos Helsingin kantakaupungin alueelle halutaan hyvin palvelevaa joukkoliikennettä, se tarkoittaa välttämättä, että kaduilta otetaan tilaa ja aikaa autoilta ratikoille.

----------


## kompura

> Suurin osa raitiovaunumatkoista taitaa olla yhtä ja kahta pysäkinväliä. Helsinkiläinen metro ei ole ratkaisu kantakaupungissa liikkumiseen, koska se on liian syvällä, jonka vuoksi tasonvaihdot vievät kohtuuttomasti aikaa. Toisaalta katujen alustat ovat nyt 2000-luvulla niin täynnä infrastruktuuria, että kerrosta kadun pinnan alapuolelle ei ole realistista haaveilla liikenneväyliä. Mitä jää jäljelle? Jos Helsingin kantakaupungin alueelle halutaan hyvin palvelevaa joukkoliikennettä, se tarkoittaa välttämättä, että kaduilta otetaan tilaa ja aikaa autoilta ratikoille.


Taisinpa tuolla joku viesti sitten ehdottaa raitiovaunujen kaivamista Manskulla "kerrokseen katutason alle". Minusta tämä tarjoaisi niin suuria etuja, että olisi ainakin syytä selvittää, missä tämä voisi olla mahdollista helposti tai kohtuullisella vaivalla. En oikein usko, että koko Mansku on täynnä infraa, jota ei jollain vaivalla voisi pudottaa kerrosta alemmaksi. 

Voi olla turhaa kaivaa koko reittiä tunneliin, jo muutaman tärkeimmän risteyksen alitus voisi helpottaa tilannetta paljon: toisaalta raitiovaunut saataisiin omille väylilleen ja toisaalta kumipyöräliikenteelle vapautuisi tilaa risteyksiin, joissa sitä eniten tarvitaan.

Esimerkiksi Töölön tullin seudulle: raitiovaunu tunneliin Tukholmankadulla ja Mannerheimintiellä ennen Topeliuksenkadun risteystä. Kummallakin kadulla näyttäisi olevan tilaa tähän. Nordenskiöldinkadulla raitiovaunu siirrettäisiin tunneliin viimeistään Urheilukadun jälkeen (voi olla ahdasta, mutta mäki auttaa) mutta mieluiten jo ennen Reijolankatua. Takaisin pintaan noustaisiin Manskulla joko ennen tai jälkeen Ruusankatua. Tällä järjestelyllä raitiovaunut saataisiin pois jopa kuudesta varsin vilkkaasta risteyksestä.

Oopperan risteys pitäisi saada tunneliin myös, mutta se vaikuttaa hiukan haastavammalta. Manskulla ehtinee tunneliin Sibeliuksenkadun jälkeen ja Oopperan jälkeen sopivassa kohdassa ylös. Helsinginkadulla on tilaa mutta Runeberginkatu on hankala. Ilmeisesti Ruusulankadun kiskot pitäisi siirtää Töölönkadulle. Jos tilaa vain on, olisi ehkä järkevää tulla ylös etelässä vasta ennen Arkadiankadun risteystä. Sen jälkeen pinnan alla alkanee olla kaikenlaista, minkä siirtäminen on oikeasti hankalaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Taisinpa tuolla joku viesti sitten ehdottaa raitiovaunujen kaivamista Manskulla "kerrokseen katutason alle". Minusta tämä tarjoaisi niin suuria etuja, että olisi ainakin syytä selvittää, missä tämä voisi olla mahdollista helposti tai kohtuullisella vaivalla. En oikein usko, että koko Mansku on täynnä infraa, jota ei jollain vaivalla voisi pudottaa kerrosta alemmaksi.


En usko, että onnistuisi helposti eikä edes kohtuullisella vaivalla, koska cut-and-cover on vain erittäin, erittäin vaativaa. Ja kallista. Ei kyse ole siitä, että nykyinen infra sitä haittaisi, vaan työmaan järjestäminen ylipäätään olemassaolevalle kadulle.

Mutta jos tästä haluaa jotain referenssiä, kannattaa lähteä tutustumaan Düsseldorfin Wehrhahn-Linien tunnelityömaahaan. Itse en valitettavasti tiedä siitä mitään, paitsi että kyseessä on nykyisen ratikkalinjan muuttaminen stadtbahn-tunneliksi. Oma saksan kielen taitoni ei nyt riitä sen riittävään penkomiseen, mutta täältä löytyy: http://www.duesseldorf.de/wehrhahnlinie/index.shtml

----------


## GT8N

> Ratikoiden jonoutuminen voidaan Mannerheimintiellä saada hallintaan, jos vuoroväli on esimerkiksi 3 minuuttia, tuo merkitsee melkein vuorovälin tuplaamista nykyiseen. Silloin nykyiseen verrattuna tuplapituisella kalustolla saadaan kuljetettua suunnilleen nykyinen määrä matkustajia.


 Nykyisestä 20-26m kalustosta on vielä melko paljon matkaa 75m kalustoon. Pitkien raitiovaunujen ajo sekä pysäkkien pidentäminen on vain tahdosta kiinni.




> Mannerheimintien liikenteen saaminen toimivaksi katutasossa on vaikeaa, koska Mannerheimintie kulkee Töölöntullin eteläpuolella hyvin tiheäliikenteisessä ympäristössä, joka on pikaratikkamaiselle liikenteelle varsin sopimaton. Ratikat ovat tuollaisessa ympäristössä aina varsin hitaita, oltiin missä päin maailmaa tahansa, Helsinki ei ole mikään poikkeus.


Helsinki on todellakin poikkeus. En tiedä mitään vastaavaa paikkaa, jossa liikennekäytäntö ja -ympäristö olisi näin vakavasti pielessä. Raitioliikenne on nopeaa, jos sen käytännöt ja liikenneympäristö on kunnossa. Kun ei ole, käy kuin Helsingissä.




> Mannerheimintein liikenteen nopeuttamiseksi olisikin syytä rakentaa ns. Töölön metro ratikkatunnelina, josta  isoilla ratikoilla olisi pääsy Paciuksenkadun, Ruskeasuon ja Pasilan suuntiin. Se on selvästi paras tapa ratkaista Mannerheimintien suunnan liikenneongelmat.


Paras tapa ratkaista Mannerheimintien ongelma on toteuttaa raitioväylät sellaisena, jotta muu liikenne ei häiritse ratikkakaistalla ajoa. Se yhdistettynä suurikapasiteettisiin vaunuihin (-> kohtuullinen vuoroväli), valoetuukisen parantamiseen, rautatietasoisesti rakennettuun rataan (mukaanlukien syväuraiset vaihteet) ym. muualla mailmassa normaalit ratkaisut ovat avain toiminnan järkevöittämiseen. Ei miljoonien kaivaminen maan alle.




> Kun Saksasta tuli puhe, olin turistina reilu kuukausi sitten Berliinissä, jossa kävin katsomassa paikallista pikaratikkaa. Raitiovaunu M4 kulki Alexanderplatzilta esikaupunkeihin päin. Katu, jolla se kulki oli pitkän matkaa suunnilleen yhtä leveä ja vilkas kuin Paciuksenkatu - Huopalahdentie reitti kun lähdetään Meilahden sairaalalta eteenpäin, joten ratikalle oli pystytty tekemään omat kaistat; Muutenkin reitti näytti monessa kohtaa niin tuliterältä, että varmaan sitä oli juuri uudistettu. Tuolla reitillä oli ihan hyvät etuudet, mutta kyllä raitiovaunu silti pysähtyi muutaman kerran muualla kuin pysäkillä, vaikka liikenneympäristö oli todella helppo Mannerheimintien eteläosaan verrattuna. Berliiniläinen pikaratikka M4 kulki suunnilleen samaa tahtia kuin nelonen Töölöntullin jälkeen, ei mikään yllätys kun liikenneympäristökin oli aika samantyylinen.
> 
> Ajelin Berliinissa myös ratikalla, joka kulki Helsingin kapeampia katuja muistuttavaa reittiä. Se oli hidas ja pysähteli jatkuvasti ihan kuin Helsingissäkin. Välillä väisteltiin autoja, tutunoloista menoa.


Kannattaa muistaa, että Berliinissä ratikoiden valoetuudet varsinkin muilla, kuin M-linjoilla ovat saksalaisittain hämmästyttävän huonolla tasolla. Ei siis todellakaan ole koko totuus saksalaisesta erittäin laadukkssata raitioliikenteestä. Valoetuuksien heikkous johtunee pitkälti kaupungin historiasta sekä siitä, että Berliinin joukkoliikenteen runko on kattava raskaan raideliikenteen verkko, jonka varjoon panostukset raitioteihin ovat jääneet.




> Onko vauhdikkaita pikaratikoita niin vilkkaalla ja kapealla kadulla kuin Mannerheimintie Töölöntullin eteläpuolella olemassa missään muualla kuin villeimmissä kaupunkiliikenneunelmissa? Vai onko niin, että jotkut kaupunkiliikenneharrastajat käyvät ihastelemassa nopeita pikaratikoita jossain melkein 50 metriä leveillä kaduilla, jossa ei ole paljoa liikennettä tai muuten hiljaisilla alueilla ja sitten sulkevat silmät ja kuvittelevat, että Mannerheimintie Töölön tullin eteläpuolella on hyvä pikaratikkakatu.


Suosittelen lämpimästi vierailemaan täällä jatkuvasti esilletuoduissa kaupungeissa, kuten Mannheim/Ludwiegshafen/Heidelberg, Freiburg, Strassbourg, Karlsruhe, Basel jne. Kyseisissä kaupungeissa on liikenne järjestetty niin laadukkaasti Helsinkiin verrattuna, ettei voi muuta kuin kadehtia. Keski-Eurooppa on pullollaan suurkaupunkeja, joissa raitioliikenne on järjestetty todella laadukkaasti huomattavan hankaliin ympäristöihin. Vai väitätkö tosissasi, että Mannerheimintie on Euroopan vaikein liikenneympäristö, johon ainoa ratkaisu on tunnelinkaivuumiljoonahanke? 

Kuten olen jankuttanut, liikenteen laadun ja luotettavuuden parantaminen alkaa siitä, että perusasiat laitetaan kuntoon. Ei siitä, että aloitetaan tunnelinkaivaminen. Mannerheimintien liikennemäärät eivät sellaisiksi kasva, että tunnelointiin pitäisi edetä missään vaiheessa.




> Muistuttaisin, että Mannerheimintien tapaisiin ympäristöihin on useimmissa isommissa kaupungeissa rakennettu tunnelit ja metrot jo aikoja sitten, kun ratikat ovat olleet kadulla ihan liian hitaita. Turha sitä on Helsingissäkään pikaratikkaa ei kannata yrittää ympäristöön, jossa se ei menesty, siitä ei tule kuin itkua ja hammasten kiristystä.


Kuten maammelaulustakin tiedämme on _maamme köyhä / siksi jää_, siten myös liikennehankkeissa pitää tehdä siitä päästä, mihin on varaa. On nimittäin kokolailla eri asia tehdä massiivisia investointeja 85 miljoonan väestöpohjalla, kuin viiden miljoonan.

Ja se itku ja hammasten kiristely tulee siitä, kun uskotaan nykytilanteen olevan "riittävä" eikä todellisuudessa edes yritetä tehdä mitään liikenteen sujuvoittamisen eteen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kun Saksasta tuli puhe, olin turistina reilu kuukausi sitten Berliinissä, jossa kävin katsomassa paikallista pikaratikkaa.


Ei tullut mieleesi, että Saksassa on muitakin kaupunkeja kuin Berliini? Noin 51:ssä saksalaiskaupungissa sattuu olemaan enemmän tai vähemmän raitiotietä muistuttava joukkokuljetusjärjestelmä.




> Onko vauhdikkaita pikaratikoita niin vilkkaalla ja kapealla kadulla kuin Mannerheimintie Töölöntullin eteläpuolella olemassa missään muualla kuin villeimmissä kaupunkiliikenneunelmissa?


Muutamaa viestiä aiemmin muistelin nähneeni vastaavanlaisia katuja Tshekeissä, Puolassa, Saksassa ja Hollannissa. Paljon kapeammillakin kaduilla olen nähnyt reippaampaa menoa ja parempia etuisuuksia, nämä yleensä Euroopan eteläisempien maiden kaupungeista, joissa liikennekulttuuri poikkeaa melko lailla suomalaisesta. En lähtisi ehkä sieltä ottamaan mallia.




> Helsingissä olisi syytä rakentaa ratikoille tunneli, jolla ne pääsisivät keskustan ruuhkista nopeasti ympäristöön, jossa pikaratikallakin on nopeusedellytyksiä eli Töölön tullin taakse.


Sinulla kun vaikuttaa olevan jonkinlaisia suhteita kallionporausbisnekseen, niin onko sinulla tarkempaakin tietoa, josko suomalaiset ja Suomessa toimivat yritykset ovat niin köyhiä, ettei niille kannata yrittää tunneleita myydä, vaan pitää napata sieltä, missä päättäjiksi on valikoitunut aaseja, jotka eivät selvästikään käsitä, että miljardihankkeiden rahat sattuu olemaan kaupungin rahoista pois? Entä jos tapahtuukin jokin herätys ja tajutaan, ettei joukkoliikenteeseen olekaan miljardeja jaettavaksi, ja että niillä "satsauksilla" ei välttämättä saadakaan mitään kunnollista aikaiseksi? Lähteekö Suomesta kallioporarien työpaikat? Onko tunnelirakennus Suomessa niin heikolla ja ovatko joukkoliikennehankkeet viimeisiä oljenkorsia?

----------


## kompura

> En usko, että onnistuisi helposti eikä edes kohtuullisella vaivalla, koska cut-and-cover on vain erittäin, erittäin vaativaa. Ja kallista. Ei kyse ole siitä, että nykyinen infra sitä haittaisi, vaan työmaan järjestäminen ylipäätään olemassaolevalle kadulle.


Cut-and-coverista on omaa näppituntumaa, kun olen vierestä seuraillut Münchenissä Petuelringin pudottamista tunneliin. Siitä ei ole pienintäkään epäilystä, että kyse on ongelman ratkaisusta 'parempi kertarytinä kuin ainainen kitinä'-menetelmällä. Työalueen liikenne on totaalisen sekaisin sen ajan minkä operaatio kestää, mutta tuleepahan ongelmakin sitten ratkaistua kunnolla.

Mannerheimintie nyt sattuu olemaan melkein ainoa kunnon väylä Helsingin keskustaan pohjoisen suunnasta. Olisi aika tärkeää, että liikenne toimisi sillä mahdollisimman hyvin liikennemuodosta riippumatta. En oikein usko, että millään liikennevalojen tuunauksilla voidaan kokonaisuutta parantaa merkittävästi vaan tarvitaan jämäkämpiä keinoja. Yhden etu merkitsee todennäköisesti kohtuutonta haittaa muille.

Kun Manskua ei voi levittää sivusuunnassa, pystysuunta on ainoa vaihtoehto. Jokin osa liikenteestä pitäisi siis joko pudottaa kellariin tai nostaa katutason yläpuolelle. Ihan helppoja ja halpoja ratkaisuja ei taida olla tarjolla?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Cut-and-coverista on omaa näppituntumaa, kun olen vierestä seuraillut Münchenissä Petuelringin pudottamista tunneliin.


Tällainen baijerilainen jokilaakso ei nyt suoranaisesti ole maaperältään ihan samanlaista kuin Helsingissä.




> En oikein usko, että millään liikennevalojen tuunauksilla voidaan kokonaisuutta parantaa merkittävästi vaan tarvitaan jämäkämpiä keinoja.


Esimerkiksi tunneloida autoliikenne? Saisiko olla cut-and-coverilla vai ilman? Joku ne tunnelit joutuu aina maksamaan, olkoon tällä kertaa joku muu kuin pelkäsään kaupunki ja valtio (veronmaksajat). Ja autoliikenteen tunneloinnissa on sekin hyvä puoli, että ei tarvita pysäkkejä tai asemia. Joukkoliikenteen laatuhan tunnetusti kärsii tasonvaihdoista, autoliikenteelle maanalaisuudesta on vain hyötyä.

----------


## petteri

> Nykyisestä 20-26m kalustosta on vielä melko paljon matkaa 75m kalustoon. Pitkien raitiovaunujen ajo sekä pysäkkien pidentäminen on vain tahdosta kiinni.


Helsingin korttelipituus asettaa rajoja ratikan pituudelle. Kulkeeko edes missään maailmalla 75 metrisiä junia tavallisella kadulla?




> Helsinki on todellakin poikkeus. En tiedä mitään vastaavaa paikkaa, jossa liikennekäytäntö ja -ympäristö olisi näin vakavasti pielessä. Raitioliikenne on nopeaa, jos sen käytännöt ja liikenneympäristö on kunnossa. Kun ei ole, käy kuin Helsingissä.


Nykyinen Helsingin ratikkajärjestelmä on erittäin suosittu ja pidetty, matkustajamäärätkin ovat korkeita. Nykyinen vaakasuora hissi toimii ihan hyvin, ei siinä ole isoja vikoja. Toki sitä kannattaisi täydentää pikaratikalla, joka olisi tunneloitu keskustassa.





> Vai väitätkö tosissasi, että Mannerheimintie on Euroopan vaikein liikenneympäristö, johon ainoa ratkaisu on tunnelinkaivuumiljoonahanke?


 Euroopassa on kyllä liikenteellisesti vaikeampiakin kaupunkeja, mutta suurimmassa osasta niistä liikenne on kokonaan tunnelissa tai ratikoita on paljon vähemmän. Yleensä Helsingin keskustaa vastaavilta tai vaikeammilta alueilta on lopetettu ratikkaliikenne aikoja sitten. Helsingin Mannerheimintie on vaikeimpia  Euroopan liikenneympäristöjä, jossa ratikat eivät vielä ole tunnelissa. Jos halutaan nopeita ratikoita ne kannattaa Helsingissä tunneloida keskustan lähellä, kauempana selvitään kadullakin

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Toki sitä kannattaisi täydentää pikaratikalla, joka olisi tunneloitu keskustassa.


Niin, tai pikaratikalla, joka kulkisi tunneloidun autoliikenteen yläpuolella kadulla.  :Laughing: 
 (Sori! Nyt teki mieli ruokkia trollia)

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingin korttelipituus asettaa rajoja ratikan pituudelle. Kulkeeko edes missään maailmalla 75 metrisiä junia tavallisella kadulla?


Karlsruhessa en ole koskaan käynyt, mutta nopeasti tulee mieleen Dallas, jossa kahden Super-LRV:n juna on itse asiassa n. 76 metriä pitkä. USA:ssa ei BOStrab päde. Sinänsä näiden yksittäisten esimerkkikaupunkien luettelulla ei tuoda keskusteluun mitään lisäarvoa, on kyse sitten Dallasista, Karlsruhesta tai vaikka Berliinistä. Kyllä maailmalta löytyy vaikka mitä ratkaisuja, hyviä ja huonoja, eikä niiden bongailu tarkoita sitä, että kaikki on apinoitavissa tai pitää apinoida Helsinkiin.

On tosin yksi asia, jota ei löydy mistään päin maailmaa, mutta silti joku vakavissaan halusi sellaisen selvitettäväksi Helsingissä. Nimittäin lautta, jolla kuljetetaan ratikoita.  :Laughing:

----------


## petteri

> Suosittelen lämpimästi vierailemaan täällä jatkuvasti esilletuoduissa kaupungeissa, kuten Mannheim/Ludwiegshafen/Heidelberg, Freiburg, Strassbourg, Karlsruhe, Basel jne. Kyseisissä kaupungeissa on liikenne järjestetty niin laadukkaasti Helsinkiin verrattuna, ettei voi muuta kuin kadehtia. Keski-Eurooppa on pullollaan suurkaupunkeja, joissa raitioliikenne on järjestetty todella laadukkaasti huomattavan hankaliin ympäristöihin.


Nuo kaikki kaupungit ovat  pieniä ja liikenteellisesti helppoja Helsinkiin verrattuna. Katuratikka on toki helpompi saada toimimaan jos mennään paljon Helsinkiä pienempiin kaupunkeihin, joiden keskusta ei ole niemen nokassa ja joissa moottoritiet viistävät lähellä keskustoja melkein Smith-Polvismaisesti. Miksi ihmeessä Helsinkiin pitäisi ottaa mallia kaupunkiseuduilta, joissa joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste on paljon meikäläistä matalampi?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> On tosin yksi asia, jota ei löydy mistään päin maailmaa, mutta silti joku vakavissaan halusi sellaisen selvitettäväksi Helsingissä. Nimittäin lautta, jolla kuljetetaan ratikoita.


Äläs nyt! Tuohan on testattu jo Kulosaaren raitioteillä vuosina 1910-1919. Samoilta ajoilta on muukin Helsingin raitioteiden perusperiaate peräisin. Pysytelkäämme siis niissä tai rakentakaamme parilla miljardilla tunnelia. Vaihtoehtoja ei ole.

----------


## kompura

> Helsingin Mannerheimintie on vaikeimpia  Euroopan liikenneympäristöjä, jossa ratikat eivät vielä ole tunnelissa. Jos halutaan nopeita ratikoita ne kannattaa Helsingissä tunneloida keskustan lähellä, kauempana selvitään kadullakin


Olen samaa mieltä, että Mannerheimintie on erittäin vaativa ympäristö. Ei se tietenkään katuna kovin ainutlaatuinen ole mutta poikkeuksellista on se, että se joutuu palvelemaan niin paljon ja niin monenlaista liikennettä yhdessä tasossa. Edes kevyen liikenteen alikulkuja ei Manskulla taida liiemmin olla?

Minusta jo muutaman vilkkaimman risteyksen tunnelointi voisi auttaa paljon. Samalla syntyisi helposti alikulkuja jalankulkijoille. Toisarvoisissa risteyksissä voisi pärjätä valoetuuksilla, väistämissäännöillä tai kieltämällä kääntyminen ratikkakiskojen yli. Kun pysäkkejä kai kuitenkin halutaan n. 400 metrin välein, huippunopeudella on vain vähän merkitystä mutta turhasta odottelusta pitäisi päästä eroon.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:05 ----------




> Katuratikka on toki helpompi saada toimimaan jos mennään paljon Helsinkiä pienempiin kaupunkeihin, joiden keskusta ei ole niemen nokassa ja joissa moottoritiet viistävät lähellä keskustoja melkein Smith-Polvismaisesti.


Tämä onkin yksi asia, mikä unohtuu monelta Keski-Euroopan raitioliikenteen ihastelijalta: useimmissa kaupungeissa on sen nopean ja toimivan ratikkaverkoston ohella myös kunnolliset, keskustaan ulottuvat väylät myös autoliikenteelle. Helppohan siinä on antaa etuuksia ratikkakaduilla ratikoille, kun autot ajavat korttelin parin päässä omia väyliään.

Mannerheimintien pitää palvella kaikkea keskustaan suuntautuvaa liikennettä, eikä mitään oikein voi sorsia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Edes kevyen liikenteen alikulkuja ei Manskulla taida liiemmin olla?


Mene hyvä ihminen Espooseen tai Pjongjangiin, jos haluat jalankulkijoille alikulkuja. Eivät sellaiset kuulu ihmisenkokoiseen, kunnolliseen korttelikaupunkiin, joka on olemassa kaupunkilaista varten.

Jos Manskulta jotain on siirrettävä pois  maan alle, yläilmoihin tai jollekin muulle väylälle  niin ei ainakaan jalankulkijoita, polkupyöriä tai raitiovaunuja. Nämä kolme ovat kyllä ansainneet itselleen paikan katutasosta.

----------


## petteri

> Jos Manskulta jotain on siirrettävä pois  maan alle, yläilmoihin tai jollekin muulle väylälle  niin ei ainakaan jalankulkijoita, polkupyöriä tai raitiovaunuja. Nämä kolme ovat kyllä ansainneet itselleen paikan katutasosta.


Minustakin nykyiset jakeluratikat sopivat hyvin Mannerheimintielle tulevaisuudessakin eikä niiden palvelua pidä pikaratikkahuumassa tuhota. Kun kuitenkin raitioliikenteen nopeammille laajennuksille olisi tarvetta, niille kannattaa rakentaa tunneli, jossa on kapasiteettia ja nopeutta.

----------


## JamoL

> ...cut-and-cover on vain erittäin, erittäin vaativaa. Ja kallista....
> 
> Düsseldorfin Wehrhahn-Linien tunnelityömaahaan. Itse en valitettavasti tiedä siitä mitään, paitsi että kyseessä on nykyisen ratikkalinjan muuttaminen stadtbahn-tunneliksi. ...: http://www.duesseldorf.de/wehrhahnlinie/index.shtml


Täyden pintaliikenteen nimeen vannovilla on minusta selittämistä kun joukkoliikenteen ihmemaassa *Saksassa käytetään 650m ratikan kaivamiseen maan alle*. Tuo Düsseldorfin tunneliosuus kulkee keskustan halki ja on pituudeltaan 3,4km.

Noin ajatusleikkinä; 3,4km riittäisi Unioninkadun ja Liisankadun risteyksestä Unioninkatua pitkin Pohjois-Espalle, siitä Stokkan kulmalle (jossa tunnelista liittymä etelään), ja edelleen Manskua pohjoiseen aina Kisahallin pohjoispäätyyn. Tuollainen U-tunneli lisäisi mukavasti vauhtia ja kapasiteettia keskustan pahimpaan ruuhkapaikkaan ja nopeuttaisi Manskun liikennettä. Samalla tulisi tosin poltettua ratikkaliikenteen investointibudjetti seuraavaksi 50 vuodeksi... eli jos rahaa olisi, se kannattaisi Helsingin erikoisolosuhteissa ehkä kuitenkin käyttää muualle.

----------


## kompura

> Mene hyvä ihminen Espooseen tai Pjongjangiin, jos haluat jalankulkijoille alikulkuja. Eivät sellaiset kuulu ihmisenkokoiseen, kunnolliseen korttelikaupunkiin, joka on olemassa kaupunkilaista varten.


Minusta Mannerheimintie, ts. 6-kaistainen suorahko bulevardi, edustaa poikkeuksellisen huonosti ihmisenkokoista, kunnollista korttelikaupunkia. Se on selvästikin enemmän raskaan liikenteen väylä kuin katu, jolla on kiva kävellä. Eihän Manskun molemmin puolin edes ole mitään korttelikaupunkia suurimmalta osin. Esimerkiksi Runeberginkatu Töölön läpi edustaa kunnollista korttelikaupunkia aivan eri tavalla - eikä sitäkään voi verrata mihinkään keskiaikaiseen kaupunkikeskustaan.  

Minusta raitiovaunut kuuluvat luikertelemaan kaduille ihmisten ja muun liikenteen joukkoon nimenomaan kunnollisessa korttelikaupungissa. Silloin ne vain eivät oikein voi olla kovin nopeita. Hitaus taas ei juuri haittaa kun matkat ovat lyhyitä. Raskaasti liikennöidyillä väylillä taas sopisi käyttää muitakin rakenneratkaisuja apuna matkanopeuden kasvattamiseen ja väylän kuormituksen lievittämiseen.

Mansku Töölöntullin ja Postitalon välissä lienee jokseenkin ainoa osuus, jossa ratikan tunnelointiratkaisuilla voisi saada merkittävää kokonaisetua. Postitalon eteläpuolella alkaa korttelikeskusta, jossa ratikka kuuluu kadulle ja Töölöntullin pohjoispuolella alkaa olla tilaa kadullakin ja reitit muutenkin jakautuvat kolmeen suuntaan.

----------


## risukasa

> Samalla tulisi tosin poltettua ratikkaliikenteen investointibudjetti seuraavaksi 50 vuodeksi... eli jos rahaa olisi, se kannattaisi Helsingin erikoisolosuhteissa ehkä kuitenkin käyttää muualle.


...Ja näin puolustitkin itse sitä pintaliikennettä  :Wink:

----------


## kompura

> Täyden pintaliikenteen nimeen vannovilla on minusta selittämistä kun joukkoliikenteen ihmemaassa *Saksassa käytetään 650m ratikan kaivamiseen maan alle*. Tuo Düsseldorfin tunneliosuus kulkee keskustan halki ja on pituudeltaan 3,4km.


Ei cut-and-cover tosiaan järin halpaa ole. Vertailun vuoksi Petueltunnel Münchenissä maksoi 205 M, 10 vuotta sitten, ja sillä rahalla saatiin n. 2x1.5 km vähintään 2-kaistaista tietunnelia ja erinäisiä liittymäjärjestelyitä.

Esimerkit osoittavat, että kaupunkien liikenneinfran parantamiseen tavataan muualla investoida ihan merkittäviä summia. Äkkiseltään Saksan suurempi väkiluku näyttäisi selittävän, miten Saksalla on moiseen varaa. Toisaalta, kun Saksassa on kymmeniä suurkaupunkeja, ei väestöä per "kallis liikenneratkaisu" kuitenkaan ole mitenkään mahdottomasti. 

Voisipa olla sellaistakin mieltä, että vuosikymmenien vastahankaisuus kaikille liikenneinvestoinneille pk-seudulle johtaa siihen, että seuraavan 20-30 vuoden aikana liikennejärjestelyihin palaakin rahaa ihan merkittävästi. Kuten sanottu, en oikein usko, että Manskunkaan tilannetta merkittävästi parannetaan liikennevaloja tuunaamalla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:51 ----------




> ...Ja näin puolustitkin itse sitä pintaliikennettä


"Pinta", jota tarvitaan pintaliikenteen toteuttamiseen alkaa olla vähän kortilla Helsingin keskustassa.  :Very Happy: 

Helppohan se jonnekin Pohjanmaan lakeuksille olisi pintaliikennettä rakentaa, eikä edes maksaisi paljon.

----------


## hylje

Pintaa riittää kyllä. Olemassaolevilta kaduilta voidaan ottaa edullisin kustannuksin olemassaolevaa tilaa parempaan käyttöön. Politiikka ei vain rationalismia seuraa, ja puolustaa järjetöntä autoiluhuumaa.

Ainoa vaikea ongelma on se, miten politiikkaan saadaan tarvittava järki sallimaan järkevä liikennesuunnittelu. Meillä ei ole varaa olla suosimatta ripeää, massiivisia matkustajamääriä palvelevaa raitiovaunua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pintaa riittää kyllä. Olemassaolevilta kaduilta voidaan ottaa edullisin kustannuksin olemassaolevaa tilaa parempaan käyttöön. Politiikka ei vain rationalismia seuraa, ja puolustaa järjetöntä autoiluhuumaa.
> 
> Ainoa vaikea ongelma on se, miten politiikkaan saadaan tarvittava järki sallimaan järkevä liikennesuunnittelu. Meillä ei ole varaa olla suosimatta ripeää, massiivisia matkustajamääriä palvelevaa raitiovaunua.


On aika masentavaa lukea näitä kommentteja joissa tyrmätään rakentavia ideoita. Ei Petteri esim kiusallaan kirjoita että joko raitiotietunneli tai pisararata pitäisi saada, koska Mannerheimintien liikenne vetää todella huonosti ruuhka-aikaan ja siitä kärsii sekä joukkoliikenteen että omalla autoillaan liikkuvat että jakeluliikenne. Siitä huolimatta että sekä raitiovaunuilla että busseilla on omat kaistat joihin muilla liikennemuodoila ei pitäsi ola asiaa. Ympäristö on haasteellinen ja Helsinki on laskentatavasta riippuen 2-3 kertaa suurempi kaupunki kuin Karlsruhe, Strasbourg tai Freiburg tai Basel. Helsinki on Düsseldorfin, Stuttgartin tai Oslon tai Rotterdamin kokoluokan kaupunki, eikä jää paljon jälkeen Amsterdamista tai Kööpenhaminasta joissa on monta kertaa laajemmat raskaan raideliikenteen verkot. 

Foorumin kirjoittajien enemmistö näkee Helsingin kantakaupungin termospullona jonne ei virra väkeä muualta ja josta ei lähdetä minnekän, ja perustelee sen että ei tarvita mitään dramaattisia muutoksia sillä. Helsingin kantakaupunki kasvaa koko ajan, myös Helsingin niemen osalta. Jätkäsaareen rakennetaan, samoin Töölänlahden ympäristöön. Se lisää liikennettä , sekä joukko että autoliikennettä. Ei autoilijoille voi sanoa että älkää tulko tänne. Autoilijat tulee. Ainoa tapa lieventä haittoja on kerätä autoilijoilta rahaa tietullien muodossa. Niillä rahoila voidaan rakentaa infraa joka kestä kasvupaineita. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Täyden pintaliikenteen nimeen vannovilla on minusta selittämistä kun joukkoliikenteen ihmemaassa *Saksassa käytetään 650m ratikan kaivamiseen maan alle*. Tuo Düsseldorfin tunneliosuus kulkee keskustan halki ja on pituudeltaan 3,4km.


Euroopassa on noin 250 ratikkakaupunkia. Se, että kahdessa tai kolmessa niistä (Düsseldorf, München, Karlsruhe) tehdään kallista tunnelia ei todellakaan ole osoitus siitä, että tunnelin kaivaminen on ainoa oikea ratkaisu ja juuri siitä pitää ottaa mallia. Eli parin kolmen tunnelin vuoksi ei pitäisi ottaa mallia niistä ratkaisuista, joita on kymmenkertaisesti enemmän. Pikemminkin väitän, että tässä on kolme varoittavaa esimerkkiä siitä, miten ei pidä tehdä. Ja on pelkästään hyvä, että jossain muualla tehdään ja maksetaan tällaisia virheitä, jotta me voimme ottaa niistä opiksi toisten kustannuksella.

Kun katsotaan kaupunkiliikenteen historiaa, löytyy pari trendiä liittyen tunneleihin. 1900-luvun alussa kun Euroopan oikeisiin suuriin kaupunkeihin tehtiin metrot sekä 1970-luku, jolloin Saksassa kokeiltiin Stadtbahnin periaatteita ja oli metrorakentamisen toinen aalto Euroopassa.

1900-luvun alussa ei ollut autoja, vaan kadut olivat täynnä jalankulkijoita ja hevosvetoisia vaunuja. Liikenteen kapasiteetin nostamiseksi ei ollut muita teknisiä ratkaisuja kun tunnelit tai ilmaradat. Ja molempia tehtiin.

1970-luvulla tunneleilla väisteltiin autoja. Kymmenessä vuodessa opittiin, ettei tunneleilla saavutettu mitä tavoiteltiin. Ne tekivät joukkoliikenteestä kallista ja heikensivät sen saavutettavuutta. Tilan tekeminen autoille näivetti keskustoja edelleen. Seuraava tunnelibuumi olikin ei-tunneleita, joka oli ja on esimerkiksi ranskalaisen menestyneen raitiotiesuunnittelun lähtökohta. Tunneleita tehdään siellä täällä, mutta yksittäiset tunnelihankkeet ovat poikkeus. Niistä on hyvä ottaa opiksi ja laittaa kuntoon pintaliikenne.

Mannerheimintiestä voi todeta, että se ei ole mitenkään hankala katu. Pikemmin poikkeuksellisen helppo. Toisin kuin kaupunkien pääkadut yleisesti, Mannerheimintie on korttelirakenteen reunalla. Musiikkitalon jälkeen seuraava poikkikatu itäpuolella on vasta Oopperan jälkeen. Siitäkin edelleen itäpuolella on katuliittymiä harvakseen. Manskun ainoa ongelma on kadun pinnan tehoton käyttö, kun siinä ajetaan tyhjiä busseja ja nysämäisiä ratikoita. Ainoa tehokkaasti käytetty kaista on autokaista, jolla kulkeva henkilömäärä on henkilöautoilun maksimissa.

Katutasossa on käyttämätöntä kapasiteettia niin paljon, ettei ole mitään perusteluita lähteä tunnelin kaivamiseen. Pintaliikenteen järkeistäminen on käytännössä ilmaista verrattuna mihinkään eritasohankkeeseen. Ja tietenkin on myös aihetta pohtia arvovalintoja: Mihin miljardiluokan tunnelihankkeella pyritään? Saamaan lisäkaistoja autoille ja siten syitä louhia uusia parkkiluolia keskustaan? En näe mitään hyvää, mitä voi saavutta tunnelilla mutta pintaliikenteen järkeistämisellä ei voi saavuttaa.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> [...]tunneli[...]


Odotan edelleenkin innolla sitä jännittävää sisäpiirin tietoa, jota sinulla selvästikin on tunnelirakennusalalta.

Tähän mennessä en ole lukenut mitään järkevää perustelua Mannerheimintien ratikoille tunnelissa. Oletan siis, että petterin ja kompuran jankutus ainoasta oikeasta ratkaisusta, metrotunnelista, liittyy johonkin ihan muuhun kuin joukkoliikenteeseen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:42 ----------




> Minusta Mannerheimintie, ts. 6-kaistainen suorahko bulevardi, edustaa poikkeuksellisen huonosti ihmisenkokoista, kunnollista korttelikaupunkia.


Kaipailit kantakaupunkiin tilaa pintaliikenteelle. Eikö 6-kaistaisesta bulevardista muka sitä irtoa? Se nyt vain on niin, että oli tilanne muualla maailmassa mikä tahansa, Helsingissä ei tarvita eikä kaivata keskustaan mitään kaupunkimotaria. Mansku toimisi parhaiten puistobulevardina Erottajalta aina Ruskeasuolle saakka. Suurimmalle osalle nykytilanteesta on enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä. Ne raukat, jotka tuskailevat puolen tunnin jonossa citymaasturissaan matkalla Etelä-Helsinkiin, saavat sitä tuskailla myös tulevaisuudessakin, jos pikaratikka kauniissa kaupunkimaisemassa ei miellytä.

----------


## late-

> Suosittelen lämpimästi vierailemaan täällä jatkuvasti esilletuoduissa kaupungeissa, kuten Mannheim/Ludwiegshafen/Heidelberg, Freiburg, Strassbourg, Karlsruhe, Basel jne. Kyseisissä kaupungeissa on liikenne järjestetty niin laadukkaasti Helsinkiin verrattuna, ettei voi muuta kuin kadehtia.


Näin on ja Helsingillä on paljon tekemistä päästä samalle tasolle. Silti näissäkään kaupungeissa ei saavuteta kovin suuria linjanopeuksia keskeisillä alueilla. Ei ole tarvettakaan, kun etäisyydet ovat kohtuullisia ja rakenne tiivis. Kyseenalaistan siksi edelleen mahdollisuudet saavuttaa Mannerheimintiellä esimerkiksi 25 km/h keskinopeus, mistä puolestaan seuraa tiettyjä rajoituksia järjestelmän laajuudelle keskustayhteyksien hoitajana.

Esimerkiksi Baselin järjestelmän nopeat seutulinjatkaan eivät ulotu kuin noin 10 kilometriä keskustasta. RNV-alueen vanhat paikallisrautatielinjaukset ja Karlsruhen päärataverkko kantavat tietenkin pidemmälle. Katujärjestelmillä näin pitkiä matkoja ei voitane palvella. Jos tiivistä rakennetta riittää, voidaan kuitenkin tarjota lyhyempien matkojen palvelua laajemmallakin alueella.

Keskustelu täällä on sikäli ohi huutamista, että petterin argumentin mukaan Mannerheimintiellä ei voida liikennöidä hyvin nopeasti. Vasta-argumenttien mukaan voidaan ajaa merkittävästi nykyistä nopeammin. Väitteet eivät ole keskenään ristiriidassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja tietenkin on myös aihetta pohtia arvovalintoja: Mihin miljardiluokan tunnelihankkeella pyritään? Saamaan lisäkaistoja autoille ja siten syitä louhia uusia parkkiluolia keskustaan? En näe mitään hyvää, mitä voi saavutta tunnelilla mutta pintaliikenteen järkeistämisellä ei voi saavuttaa.


Kysytään sitten toisinpäin: Me foorumin kirjoittajat olemme varmaan sitä mieltä että joukkoliikennettä pitää edistää. Muutenhan emme kirjoittaisi tänne. Mitkä ovat sitten oikeat keinot ovat sitten mistä keskustellaan. 

Autoilun vähentäminen Helsingin keskustan sisääntuloväylillä  että saataisiin tilaa joukkoliikenteelle ei onnistu. Syynä on se että keskustaan ja sen läheisyyteen rakennetaan koko ajan lisää. 

Autoilua voitaisiin vähentää tai pitää aisoissa jos saadaan joko asennemuutos autoilijoissa tai tehdään niin kalliiksi että rahoistaan nuukemmat ihmiset välttävät sen käyttöä. 

Asennemuutos ei onnistu. Suomi jossa etäisyydet ovat pitkät, autoilun ihannointi istuu selkäytimessä. Helsingin kantakaupunki, Itä-Helsinki  ja ehkä pääradan varsi on poikkeus, muualla auto on ykköskulkuneuvo. Valtettavasti myös Helsingin seudun elinkeinoelämä suosii autoilua. Työnantajien matkustus- ja asiakaspalveluohjesäännöt ja verokohtelu tukee sitä. Asennemuutos tulee vain jos tulee maailmanlaajuinen öljykriisi jonka vaikutukset kyllä valitettavasti iskee samantien teollisuuteen ja koko hyvinvointi-yhteiskuntaan. Monihan väittää jo nyt että ilmastonmuutos on peruttu ja suomalaisten autoilu on pientä verrattuna kiinalaisten ym.

Uusien moottoriväylien rakentamine Helsingin niemelle ei ole myöskään mahdollista, ainakaan poliittisessa ilmapirissä. Keskustatunneli ja Vapaudenkatu vähentäisivät autoilua kaduilla ja rauhoittaisi Mannerhemintien liikenteen n puoleen siitä mitä se nyt on. Mutta ne on haudattu. 

Jäljelle jäävät fiskaaliset keinot, ts kerätä autoilijoilta joilla ei ole haluja asennemuutoksin, rahat joilla siten voidaan luoda liikennempäristö sellaiseksi että mahdutaan liikkumaan sekä joukkoliikenteellä että autoilla 1900-luvun alun katuverkollamme. Toinen sitä tukeva mahdollisuus on laajentaa sitä vyöhykettä jossa ihmiset eivät ole kaiken aikaa riippuvaisia autoistaan. Eli Kantakaupungin ja itä-Helsingin ja pääradan lisäksi myös länsisuuntaan. Länsimetro saatiin alulle viidentenätoista hetkenä. Töölön läpi ulottuva nopea raideliikenne antaa odottaa itseään. Siitä on kiinni saadaanko ihmiset esim luoteis-Helsingistä  ja rantaradan pohjoispuolen Espoosta tulemaan keskustaan töihin muulla kuin autolla. 

Vaihtoehdot ovat tässä: 
- Raskas raideliikenne joko Pisara tai U-metro, johon järjestetään syöttöliikenne busseilla lähimmälle asemalle ja tietenkin liityntäpysäköinti kuntoon
- Puoliraskas eli raitiotietunneli Meilahdesta keskustaan jota pitkin nopeat lähiöistä suoraan tulevat raitiovaunut pääsevät puolet lyhyemmässä ajassa kuin nyt liikenneruuhkien ohi.
- Kevyt, mutta radikaali pintaraitioliikenteen nopeutus Mannerheimintiellä joka edelyttää pysäkkimäärän vähentämistä ainakin kolmanneksella ja rajoituksia autoilulle, mahdollisesti bussikaistoista luopumista ja keskustaan asti ulottuvan bussiliikenteen korvaamista Jokerin korkeudelle asti ulottuvalla runkoraitiotielinjalla ja syöttöbusseilla. Säteittäiset raitiolinjat jatkaisivat siinä tapauksessa Leppävaaraan ja Maunulaan ainakin. Hidas paikallisia tarpeita palveleva raitiotieliikenne siirretään kokonaan Runebergin ja Topeliuksenkadulle. Samoin osa autoliikenteestä joudutaan ohjaamaan sille. Ratkaisua palvelisi myös se, jos lähijunille saataisiin asema Helsinginkadun kohdalle jonka alta kulkisi uusi raitioteiden rengaslinja (itse asiassa seiska ennen 1980-lukua) 

Laitoin vaihtoehdot kalleusjärjestykseen, ja jokainen voi pohtia minkä verran mikäkin houkuttelisi enemmän matkustajia joukkoliikenteeseen ja lisäisi viihtyvyyttä. Sitä vaihtoehtoa että nostetaan raitioteiden nopeutta liikennevaloetuuksia muuttamalla ei tule mitään niin kauan kuin on risteyksiä joissa raitiotielinja tekee 90 asteen lehmänkäännöksiä Mannerheimintiellä. Se on suo siellä vetelä täällä ratkaisu. Myös sellaiset ehdotukset että pidennetään raitiovaunut 50 tai 75 metrisiksi ja säilytetään kaikki nykyiset pysäkit, ei onnistu. Pysäkkejä pitää yhdistää että niitä voidaan pidentää. 

Lisäksi pitää miettiä myös sitä että jos raitioliikenne kasvaisi Mannerheimintiellä, mitkä olisivat sopivat päätepisteet eteläpäässä? Veikkaan että eteläisen Helsingin katuverko ei vedä kaikkea lisäliikennettä, mutta se on ehkä vähäisempi ongelma, sille varmaan löytyy ratkaisu. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:18 ----------




> Kaipailit kantakaupunkiin tilaa pintaliikenteelle. Eikö 6-kaistaisesta bulevardista muka sitä irtoa? Se nyt vain on niin, että oli tilanne muualla maailmassa mikä tahansa, Helsingissä ei tarvita eikä kaivata keskustaan mitään kaupunkimotaria. Mansku toimisi parhaiten puistobulevardina Erottajalta aina Ruskeasuolle saakka. Suurimmalle osalle nykytilanteesta on enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä. Ne raukat, jotka tuskailevat puolen tunnin jonossa citymaasturissaan matkalla Etelä-Helsinkiin, saavat sitä tuskailla myös tulevaisuudessakin, jos pikaratikka kauniissa kaupunkimaisemassa ei miellytä.


Mannerheimintie vastaa oman kotikaupunkisi Sveavägeniä. Yhtä leveä ja kulkee samaan ilmansuuntaan ja sama perustehtävä.  Erona on kuitenkin se että Sveavägenin alla kulkee metro. ja puita on saatu mahtumaan jopa jalkakäytäville. Ja keskustan alla kulkee myös katutunneleita. Silloin kun Tukholman keskustan liikenneratkaisua alettiin rakentaa asui Suur-Tukholmassa vähemmän väkeä kuin Suur-Helsingissä nyt. Jos olisit poliittinen päättäjä Tukhoilmassa, pystyisitkö myymään tukholmalaisille Helsinki- ratkaisun eli sellaisen että kaikki liikenne sujuu vain hitaasti ja ihmiset raitiovaunuissa, busseissa ja autoissa tuskastuu? 

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

> Mannerheimintiestä voi todeta, että se ei ole mitenkään hankala katu. Pikemmin poikkeuksellisen helppo. Toisin kuin kaupunkien pääkadut yleisesti, Mannerheimintie on korttelirakenteen reunalla. Musiikkitalon jälkeen seuraava poikkikatu itäpuolella on vasta Oopperan jälkeen. Siitäkin edelleen itäpuolella on katuliittymiä harvakseen. Manskun ainoa ongelma on kadun pinnan tehoton käyttö, kun siinä ajetaan tyhjiä busseja ja nysämäisiä ratikoita. Ainoa tehokkaasti käytetty kaista on autokaista, jolla kulkeva henkilömäärä on henkilöautoilun maksimissa.


Olen pitkälti samaa mieltä, helppo katu, mutta liikenne huonosti järjestetty. Bussien asemasta en kuitenkaan voi sanoa olevani samaa mieltä. Helsingin kaltaisessa varsin harvaanasutussa kaupungissa bussit eivät ole marginaalia, vaan monessa tapauksessa juuri se järkevin joukkoliikennemuoto. Jos tätä raitioliikennettä ylipäätään aiotaan kehittää, niin näkisin Manskun jatkossa nimenomaan pikaratikkaväylänä, josta hidasratikat on siivottu muille reiteille. Tälle pikaratikkaliikenteelle voidaan toteuttaa (tässäkin ketjussa esitettyjä parannuksia, ei tunnelia) ilman että bussiliikenne väkisin tungetaan marginaaliin.

----------


## hylje

Rainer, minä pidän kiinni tiukasti siitä, että autoilua voidaan vähentää. Se on ainoa tapa välttää kallis tunneli-infra, joka syö kaiken rahan laajamittaiselta infran kehitykseltä erityisesti siellä keskustan ulkopuolella. 

Toisaalta on Helsingissä aivan liikaa autoilua ja aivan liian edulliset parkkipaikat jo nykyään. Vaikka kaupungin kasvu lakkaisi nyt, autoilua pitää rajoittaa kuitenkin.

Eikä se autoilun rajoittaminen mitään katastrofeja aiheuta. Jos autolla ei pääse keskustaan, keskustaan tullaan vaikka ratikalla. Jos on pakko mennä autolla, ei ole pakko tulla keskustaankaan. Tai jos on pakko mennä autolla keskustaan, ei sen sujuvaa tarvitse olla. Ihmisten käyttäytyminen on joustavaa. 

Autoilun rajoittaminen tekee uudesta tiiviistä kaupungista lisäksi ylipäätään mahdollista. Ilman autopaikkanormia on taas mahdollista rakentaa paljon pieniä asuntoja edullisesti. Autoilevat saavat kyllä parkkipaikkansa -- markkinahintaan. Keskustan markkinahinta parkkipaikalle on vahva rajoite autoilijan kukkarolle, ja hänkin voi joustaa. Parkkipaikan kun saa edullisesti kaupungin ulkopuolelta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikä se autoilun rajoittaminen mitään katastrofeja aiheuta. Jos autolla ei pääse keskustaan, keskustaan tullaan vaikka ratikalla. Jos on pakko mennä autolla, ei ole pakko tulla keskustaankaan. Tai jos on pakko mennä autolla keskustaan, ei sen sujuvaa tarvitse olla. Ihmisten käyttäytyminen on joustavaa.


Yritä selittää tuo jollekin espoolaiselle tai nurmijärveläiselle myyntipäällikölle. Joka on kotoisin Pohjanmaan lakeuksilta. Sellaiselle jonka mielestä Helsingin liikennejärjestelyjä suunnittelevat sellaiset tyypit joilla ei ole edes ajokorttia. 

Ei se mikään katastrofi tietenkään mutta kun nuo heput ja mimmit ovat sitä mieltä että pakkaavat kamansa ja lähtevät muualle kun Helsingissä ei saa ajaa autolla. Ja se "muualla" ei välttämättä ole Suomen rajojen sisäpuolella. He kun ovat monelle yritykselle "korvaamattomia". Se on se asenne joka estää autoilun vähentämisen. Jos katuja kavennetaan niin he tulevat autolla siitä huolimatta, ja tukkivat kadut. Ja istuvat autoissaan ja pitävät puhelinpalavereita ajaessaan. Se että liikenne ei vedä ei häiritse heitä mutta se häiritsee meitä muita jotka olemme liikkeellä esim bussilla tai raitiovaunulla, kun autot tukkivat risteykset joista ratikoidenkin on päästävä. Jos joukkoliikene pystyisi ohittamaan sujuvasti ruuhkat niin ne ei häiritsisi niin paljon. Ja ehkä joku audimies tai nainenkin suostuisi silloin käyttämään sitä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Ei Helsingissä tarvitse kuunnella sitä Espooseen, Nurmijärvelle tai Pohjanmaan kuntaan verojaan maksavaa juippia. Miksi ihmeessä pitäisi? Helsingissä pitää ratkaista helsinkiläisten ongelmia, ei ulkopaikkakuntalaisten. Ulkopaikkakuntalaista on järkevintä kosiskella houkuttelevalla muutolla Helsinkiin, ei moottoritiellä. 

Jotkut varmasti muuttavat pois Suomesta, mutta syitä on paljon enemmän ja paljon vahvempia kuin se, että Helsinkiin on jonkin verran vaikeampi autoilla. Asenne, että autoileva myyntipäällikkö on korvaamaton, on järjettömyyttä. Myyntipäällikkö voi tosiasiassa tulla aamulla töihin vaikka kävellen, ja jos autolla on päivän mittaan päästävä asiakaskäynteihin on siihen yhtiön mainosteipeillä koristeltu yhteiskäyttöauto. Mutta keskustan alueelle sijoittuneella toimipisteellä luulisi olevan monta asiakasta paljon lähempänä, kuin mitä autolla kannattaa ajaa. Muutenhan toimipiste olisi järkevästi sijoitettu kehätien varteen, josta on helppo kaasuttaa kauas asiakkaan luo.

Pintaliikenne saadaan toimivaksi edullisemmilla ratkaisuilla kuin tunneleilla. Ja sitäpaitsi Rainer, miten ihmeessä keskustan risteykset ajettaisiin tukkoon jos keskustaan päästetään vähemmän autoja kuin nyt? On helppo todeta empiirisesti, että vähentyvä automäärä aiheuttaa suhteessa vähemmän risteysten tukkoonajamista.

----------


## petteri

> Toisaalta on Helsingissä aivan liikaa autoilua ja aivan liian edulliset parkkipaikat jo nykyään. Vaikka kaupungin kasvu lakkaisi nyt, autoilua pitää rajoittaa kuitenkin.


Miten ratkaisisit tuon liian edullisten parkkipaikkojen ongelman, joka ei minusta kyllä koske keskustaa? Pitäisikö jokaista parkkipaikkaa verottaa Helsingin seudulla?  Vaikka niin, että oma paikka omassa pihassa tai oma autotalli olisi veron kohteena? 




> Eikä se autoilun rajoittaminen mitään katastrofeja aiheuta. Jos autolla ei pääse keskustaan, keskustaan tullaan vaikka ratikalla. Jos on pakko mennä autolla, ei ole pakko tulla keskustaankaan. Tai jos on pakko mennä autolla keskustaan, ei sen sujuvaa tarvitse olla. Ihmisten käyttäytyminen on joustavaa. 
> 
> .....
> 
> Keskustan markkinahinta parkkipaikalle on vahva rajoite autoilijan kukkarolle, ja hänkin voi joustaa. Parkkipaikan kun saa edullisesti kaupungin ulkopuolelta.


Ihmisten käyttäytyminen on sen verran joustavaa, että jos keskustan autoiluvastus kasvaa liian korkeaksi, palvelut siirtyvät keveämmän autoiluvastuksen alueille, joiloin niiden autoton tavoitettavuus huononee. Minusta kantakaupungin autoiluvastusta ei pidä lisätä, vaan sitä voisi jopa helpottaa. Sen sijaan kantakaupungin ulkopuolella autoiluvastuksen nousulle olisi tilaakin. Jo nykyisin autoiluvastuksessa on aivan liian suuria alueellisia eroja Helsingin seudulla. Liiallinen keskustan autoiluvastuksen nostaminen on minusta vaarallista ja uhka keskustan houkuttelevuudella. Helsingistä tai kantakaupungista ei saa tehdä mitään viherpipertäjien reservaattia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miten ratkaisisit tuon liian edullisten parkkipaikkojen ongelman, joka ei minusta kyllä koske keskustaa?


Asukaspysäköinti nyt vain on jotain kymmenen kertaa halvempaa kuin vaikka Tukholmassa. Koko asukaspysäköintiluvanhan voisi lopettaa, kun se kerran on aikanaan tehty houkuttelemaan ihmisiä lähiöistä takaisin kantakaupunkiin. Tarve selvästi on lakannut jo.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos olisit poliittinen päättäjä Tukhoilmassa, pystyisitkö myymään tukholmalaisille Helsinki- ratkaisun eli sellaisen että kaikki liikenne sujuu vain hitaasti ja ihmiset raitiovaunuissa, busseissa ja autoissa tuskastuu?


Miksi edes yrittäisin myydä kaupunkilaisilleni sellaista? Miksi ottaisin esimerkkiä Mannerheimintiestä, jonka liikenne ei ole kovinkaan järkevästi järjestetty? Näppituntumalta väittäisin, että Sveavägen on tarpeeksi leveä, jotta sillä voisi melko esteettömästi toimia eurooppalaisen standardin raitiotie, jos tunnelbanaa ei olisi rakennettu. Sveavägeninkään tapauksessa ei oikein olisi häviäjiä: Ilman nykyistä automäärää se olisi melko mukava ja rauhallinen bulevardi, etenkin kesäisin.

En millään näe ongelmaa Mannerheimintiessä ja niissä hienoisissa muutoksissa, joita täällä on ehdotettu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei Helsingissä tarvitse kuunnella sitä Espooseen, Nurmijärvelle tai Pohjanmaan kuntaan verojaan maksavaa juippia. Miksi ihmeessä pitäisi? Helsingissä pitää ratkaista helsinkiläisten ongelmia, ei ulkopaikkakuntalaisten. Ulkopaikkakuntalaista on järkevintä kosiskella houkuttelevalla muutolla Helsinkiin, ei moottoritiellä.


Helsingin kaupungin rajojen ulkopuolella metropolialueella asuu ulkokuntalaisia jotka käyvät töissä Helsingissä suurin piirtein yhtä paljon kuin rajojen sisäpuolella. Se olisi syytä muistaa. Ja syitä miksi asutaan Helsingin ulkoupuolella on monia, ei vähintään asumisen kalleus Helsingissä. Vaikea sovittaa yhteen perhe-elämän tarpeita jos neljän seinän ja katon lisäksi ei ole varaa mihinkään muuhun. 




> Myyntipäällikkö voi tosiasiassa tulla aamulla töihin vaikka kävellen, ja jos autolla on päivän mittaan päästävä asiakaskäynteihin on siihen yhtiön mainosteipeillä koristeltu yhteiskäyttöauto. Mutta keskustan alueelle sijoittuneella toimipisteellä luulisi olevan monta asiakasta paljon lähempänä, kuin mitä autolla kannattaa ajaa. Muutenhan toimipiste olisi järkevästi sijoitettu kehätien varteen, josta on helppo kaasuttaa kauas asiakkaan luo.


Yleensä näiden audimiesten ja naisten työpaikat, ainakin IT-alalla jolla itse työskentelken, ovat ulosmeno- tai kehäteiden varsilla, mutta asiakkaat keskustassa, ja asiakaskäyntejä he eivät suostu tekemään ilman autoa. Puku rypistyy tai tahraantuu bussissa liian helposti. Tai yksinkertaisesti siksi että työnantaja maksaa osan palkasta autoedun muodossa ja auton käyttö kuulu "matkustuspolitiikaan". Esim miun työpaikallani ei saa edes ostaa työnantajan kännykällä kännykkälippua ratikkaan, junaan tai metroon jos on kyse asiakaskäynti, vaan pitää erikseen säästää kuitit ja tehdä matkalasku. Kuka viitssii sellaista? Toisaalta ohjeistetaan että jos useampi menee, kaikki menevät asiakkaan luo yhtä aikaa, amerikkalaiseen tyyliin, eli käytännössä myyntipäällikön autolla. 




> Pintaliikenne saadaan toimivaksi edullisemmilla ratkaisuilla kuin tunneleilla. Ja sitäpaitsi Rainer, miten ihmeessä keskustan risteykset ajettaisiin tukkoon jos keskustaan päästetään vähemmän autoja kuin nyt? On helppo todeta empiirisesti, että vähentyvä automäärä aiheuttaa suhteessa vähemmän risteysten tukkoonajamista.


Millä tavalla vähennät keskustaan tulevien autojen määriä tehokkaamin kuin kunnon tietulleilla? Katutilaa vähentämällä aiheutat vain sen että autot tukkivat risteykset tai niitä pysäköidään jalkakäytäville ja luvattomille paikoille, jopa niin että raitiovaunut eivät pääse liikkumaan. Siitä on jo näyttöä . Mitkään porkkanat eivät auta tähän. Autoilija menee aidan yli mistä se on matalin. 


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:57 ----------




> Ihmisten käyttäytyminen on sen verran joustavaa, että jos keskustan autoiluvastus kasvaa liian korkeaksi, palvelut siirtyvät keveämmän autoiluvastuksen alueille, joiloin niiden autoton tavoitettavuus huononee. Minusta kantakaupungin autoiluvastusta ei pidä lisätä, vaan sitä voisi jopa helpottaa. Sen sijaan kantakaupungin ulkopuolella autoiluvastuksen nousulle olisi tilaakin. Jo nykyisin autoiluvastuksessa on aivan liian suuria alueellisia eroja Helsingin seudulla. Liiallinen keskustan autoiluvastuksen nostaminen on minusta vaarallista ja uhka keskustan houkuttelevuudella. Helsingistä tai kantakaupungista ei saa tehdä mitään viherpipertäjien reservaattia.


Juuri niin. 

Itse osallistun autoiluvastuksen kasvattamistalkoisiin omassa kaupungissani mm vastustamalla yhtä Itäkeskuksen kokoista kauppakeskusta kehäkolmosen ja Turunväylän risteykseen eli käytännössä joukkoliikeneyhteyksien ulottumattomiin, jolle Espoon kaupunki haluaisi antaa rakennusluvan vaikka uudenmaan ELY-keskus ja monet muut instannssit vastustavat. 

Se autoiluvastuksen lisääminen on aloitettava sinä päässä missä auton virtalukossa käännetään avainta myötäpäivään, ei toisessa päässä.Nyt eletään tilanteessa että  vahinko on jo päässyt tapahtumaan kun pihtaillaan joukkoliikenneinvestoinneissa. Se johtaa automattisesti autoilun kasvuun. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:57 ----------




> Miksi edes yrittäisin myydä kaupunkilaisilleni sellaista? Miksi ottaisin esimerkkiä Mannerheimintiestä, jonka liikenne ei ole kovinkaan järkevästi järjestetty? Näppituntumalta väittäisin, että Sveavägen on tarpeeksi leveä, jotta sillä voisi melko esteettömästi toimia eurooppalaisen standardin raitiotie, jos tunnelbanaa ei olisi rakennettu. Sveavägeninkään tapauksessa ei oikein olisi häviäjiä: Ilman nykyistä automäärää se olisi melko mukava ja rauhallinen bulevardi, etenkin kesäisin.
> 
> En millään näe ongelmaa Mannerheimintiessä ja niissä hienoisissa muutoksissa, joita täällä on ehdotettu.


Sveavägen ja Mannerheimintie ovat keskimäärin yhtä leveitä jos katsoo Googlen ilmakuvia. Tai sanotaan niin että Sveavägen on viivansuora ja tasaisesti yhtä leveä koko matkaltaan ja risteysten välinen etäisyys  on sama. Mannerheimintie mutkittelee ja on jostain kapeampi, jostain leveämpi. Eli haasteellista toteuttaa mitään nopeaa joukkoliikennettä sille. Mutta voisithan sä ajatusleikkinä miettiä miltä Sveavägen näyttäisi jos metro otettaisiin pois maan alta ja laitettaisiin se kulkemaan kadulla ajoratojen välissä. Tukholman metrojunathan ovat yhtä kapeat kuin keski-eurooppalaiset raitiovaunut ja kun joku ehdotti 75 metrisiä raitiovaunuja Helsinkiin niin se on melkein metrojunan pituus se. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:57 ----------




> Asukaspysäköinti nyt vain on jotain kymmenen kertaa halvempaa kuin vaikka Tukholmassa. Koko asukaspysäköintiluvanhan voisi lopettaa, kun se kerran on aikanaan tehty houkuttelemaan ihmisiä lähiöistä takaisin kantakaupunkiin. Tarve selvästi on lakannut jo.


Näin voisi ajatella, mutta poliittisesti vaikea toteuttaa. Asukkaat katsovat asukaspysäköinen olevan saavutettu etu josta ei luovuta noin vaan. Miksi kantakaupunkilaisilla on autoja niin sille on monia syitä. Osa tarvitsee sen mökillä käymiseen, osa taas veneilee tai harrastaa muuta jossa kuljetetaan tavaroita. Mutta se on totta että kantakaupungin uusiin kaupunginosiin ei tarvitisisi soveltaa lähiöiden autopaikkanormeja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Ihmisten käyttäytyminen on sen verran joustavaa, että jos keskustan autoiluvastus kasvaa liian korkeaksi, palvelut siirtyvät keveämmän autoiluvastuksen alueille, joiloin niiden autoton tavoitettavuus huononee.


Näin kävisi, jos keskustassa ei olisi aivan ylivoimaisia määria asiakkaita. Asiakkaita, jotka ovat ylivoimaisella osuudella niitä viherpiipertäjiä ja tulevat paikalle jalan.

Näin sivuhuomautuksena on vähän kummallista pitää ydinkeskustan asukasta viherpiipertäjänä. Hänhän asuu niin epäluonnollisessa kulttuuriympäristössä kuin vain Suomesta löytyy! Pikemminkin näitä väkisin maaseudulla asuvia autoilijoita sopisi kutsua viherpiipertäjiksi, kun asuvat paljon koskemattomammassa luonnossa.




> Helsingin kaupungin rajojen ulkopuolella metropolialueella asuu ulkokuntalaisia jotka käyvät töissä Helsingissä suurin piirtein yhtä paljon kuin rajojen sisäpuolella. Se olisi syytä muistaa. Ja syitä miksi asutaan Helsingin ulkoupuolella on monia, ei vähintään asumisen kalleus Helsingissä. Vaikea sovittaa yhteen perhe-elämän tarpeita jos neljän seinän ja katon lisäksi ei ole varaa mihinkään muuhun.


Otat nyt annettuna, että Helsinkiin ei ole ikinä mahdollista saada edullista asumista. On mahdollista, kun luovutaan tilaa tuhlaavasta (ja helposti slummiutuvasta) lähiörakenteesta ja pakollisesta autoilusta. Autoiluun saa itse kukin laittaa rahaa vaikka parkkihallipaikkaa hankkiessa, mutta kaikkien ei tule siitä ilosta maksaa.




> Yleensä näiden audimiesten ja naisten työpaikat, ainakin IT-alalla jolla itse työskentelken, ovat ulosmeno- tai kehäteiden varsilla, mutta asiakkaat keskustassa, ja asiakaskäyntejä he eivät suostu tekemään ilman autoa. Puku rypistyy tai tahraantuu bussissa liian helposti. Tai yksinkertaisesti siksi että työnantaja maksaa osan palkasta autoedun muodossa ja auton käyttö kuulu "matkustuspolitiikaan". Esim miun työpaikallani ei saa edes ostaa työnantajan kännykällä kännykkälippua ratikkaan, junaan tai metroon jos on kyse asiakaskäynti, vaan pitää erikseen säästää kuitit ja tehdä matkalasku. Kuka viitssii sellaista? Toisaalta ohjeistetaan että jos useampi menee, kaikki menevät asiakkaan luo yhtä aikaa, amerikkalaiseen tyyliin, eli käytännössä myyntipäällikön autolla.


Jos asiakkaat ovat siellä keskustassa kuitenkin ja keskustaan on vaikeampi päästä kehätien tasolta, yhtäkkiä rupeaa keskustan toimipiste tulemaan kannattavammaksi. Siis autoilun rajoittaminen parantaa keskustan asemaa nykyisestä.

Yhtiön korvaus- ja etupolitiikka ei myöskään ole vakio. Joustavat firmat, jotka vastaavat muuttuvaan tilanteeseen, pärjäävät paremmin. Nykyhetkeen tullessa tilanne on muuttunut jatkuvasti autoilua suosivammaksi, mutta tämäkään ei ole vakio.





> Millä tavalla vähennät keskustaan tulevien autojen määriä tehokkaamin kuin kunnon tietulleilla? Katutilaa vähentämällä aiheutat vain sen että autot tukkivat risteykset tai niitä pysäköidään jalkakäytäville ja luvattomille paikoille, jopa niin että raitiovaunut eivät pääse liikkumaan. Siitä on jo näyttöä . Mitkään porkkanat eivät auta tähän. Autoilija menee aidan yli mistä se on matalin.


Ensisijainen menetelmä on saada pysäköinninvalvonta eurooppalaiselle käytännölle, jossa väärinpysäköinti hoidetaan rengaslukolla ja hinausautolla. Tällöin pysäköinnin hintaa ja paikkojen tarjontaa voidaan säätää niin, että paikkoja on aina saatavilla vaikka paikkoja olisi kadulla vähemmän.

Toissijainen menetelmä on rajoittaa kauempaa tulevien autojen määrää sisääntuloväylien ja katujen risteyksiä säätämällä. Liikennevalojen avulla voidaan pitää jonoutuva liikenne moottoritien puolella ja risteykset katuverkossa pysyvät sujuvina. Tätä tehdään jo nyt, ja tätä voidaan säätää alemmas jos katuverkon läpäisykykyä rajataan.




> Itse osallistun autoiluvastuksen kasvattamistalkoisiin omassa kaupungissani mm vastustamalla yhtä Itäkeskuksen kokoista kauppakeskusta kehäkolmosen ja Turunväylän risteykseen eli käytännössä joukkoliikeneyhteyksien ulottumattomiin, jolle Espoon kaupunki haluaisi antaa rakennusluvan vaikka uudenmaan ELY-keskus ja monet muut instannssit vastustavat. 
> 
> Se autoiluvastuksen lisääminen on aloitettava sinä päässä missä auton virtalukossa käännetään avainta myötäpäivään, ei toisessa päässä.Nyt eletään tilanteessa että  vahinko on jo päässyt tapahtumaan kun pihtaillaan joukkoliikenneinvestoinneissa. Se johtaa automattisesti autoilun kasvuun.


Keskustan ja ympäristön kehittäminen eivät ole toisiaan poissulkevia. Keskustan kehittyminen vähäautoisemmaksi nostaa painetta kehittää sen ympäristöä vähäautoisemmaksi. Ja päinvastoin. Nämä kaikki asiat voi ja pitää tehdä yhtä aikaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Otat nyt annettuna, että Helsinkiin ei ole ikinä mahdollista saada edullista asumista. On mahdollista, kun luovutaan tilaa tuhlaavasta (ja helposti slummiutuvasta) lähiörakenteesta ja pakollisesta autoilusta. Autoiluun saa itse kukin laittaa rahaa vaikka parkkihallipaikkaa hankkiessa, mutta kaikkien ei tule siitä ilosta maksaa.


Mä otan annettuna sen että asuminen Helsingissä, vaikka kantakaupunkia suurennettaisin, ei tule koskaan halpenemaan, ainakaan muista syistä kuin jonkun talouslaman seurauksena, ja siinäkin tapauksessa asuminen Helsingissä tulisi olemaan maan kalleinta. Sille on muut syyt kuin se että ihmiset haluavat asua tiviisti ja urbanisti. Syynä on palvelurakenne ja huvielämän mahdollisuudet jotka ovat ylivertaiset keskikaupungilla. Lähiöt, sekä kerrostalo- että pientalovaltaiset tulevat jatokossakin olemaan vallitseva asumismuoto sekä tavallieille perheellisille että esim maahanmuutajille ja nuorille joilla ei ole ollut satumaista tuuria työ- tai parisuhdemarkkinoilla. 




> Jos asiakkaat ovat siellä keskustassa kuitenkin ja keskustaan on vaikeampi päästä kehätien tasolta, yhtäkkiä rupeaa keskustan toimipiste tulemaan kannattavammaksi. Siis autoilun rajoittaminen parantaa keskustan asemaa nykyisestä.
> 
> Yhtiön korvaus- ja etupolitiikka ei myöskään ole vakio. Joustavat firmat, jotka vastaavat muuttuvaan tilanteeseen, pärjäävät paremmin. Nykyhetkeen tullessa tilanne on muuttunut jatkuvasti autoilua suosivammaksi, mutta tämäkään ei ole vakio.


kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, Suomessa auton arvostus on niin korkealla johtuen monista sosio-ekonomisista seikoista. On yritetty saada muutosta aikaan verotukseen ettei työnantajilla olis mahdollista palkita autoilla tai km-korvauksilla mutta vaikea toteuttaa poliittisesti. Johtuen siitä että kehäkolmosen ja yliopistokaupunkien keskustojen ulkopuolisessa Suomessa ei tunneta juuri muita liikkumisvälineitä kuin yksityisautot ja ne ovat suomalaisten enemmistön mielestä jo nyt liian raskaasti verotettuja. 




> Ensisijainen menetelmä on saada pysäköinninvalvonta eurooppalaiselle käytännölle, jossa väärinpysäköinti hoidetaan rengaslukolla ja hinausautolla. Tällöin pysäköinnin hintaa ja paikkojen tarjontaa voidaan säätää niin, että paikkoja on aina saatavilla vaikka paikkoja olisi kadulla vähemmän.
> 
> Toissijainen menetelmä on rajoittaa kauempaa tulevien autojen määrää sisääntuloväylien ja katujen risteyksiä säätämällä. Liikennevalojen avulla voidaan pitää jonoutuva liikenne moottoritien puolella ja risteykset katuverkossa pysyvät sujuvina. Tätä tehdään jo nyt, ja tätä voidaan säätää alemmas jos katuverkon läpäisykykyä rajataan.


Tässäkin on lainsäädännöllisiä esteitä. Eduskunta ja oikeuslaitokset kinaavat kuka saa antaa pysäköinti(virhe) maksuja ja sanktioita. Autolla on perustuslaissa kotiin verrattavissa oleva status. Väärin pysäköityyn autoon ei saa koskea. Ja jos moottoriteistä tehdään parkkipaikkoja niin autoilijat reagoivat siihen vain niin että pitävät paikallaan seisvissa autoissaan puhelinpalavereita. Ja jos palataan siihen ajatusleikkiin että mottoritiet muutettaisiin kaupunkibulevardeiksi, niin se tarkoittaisi vain että keskustaan pääseminen kestäisi vielä kauemmin, ja kukaan ei halusisi pitää esim toimistoaan keskustassa sen jälkeen. 

Uskokaa pois: Liikeneverkko, vähän ylimitoitettukin jos puhutaan joukkoliikenteestä = kaupungin verisuonet. Jos verisuonet pääsee tukkeutumaan niin kaupunki halvaantuu ja lopulta lakkaa olemasta.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Mä otan annettuna sen että asuminen Helsingissä, vaikka kantakaupunkia suurennettaisin, ei tule koskaan halpenemaan, ainakaan muista syistä kuin jonkun talouslaman seurauksena, ja siinäkin tapauksessa asuminen Helsingissä tulisi olemaan maan kalleinta. Sille on muut syyt kuin se että ihmiset haluavat asua tiviisti ja urbanisti. Syynä on palvelurakenne ja huvielämän mahdollisuudet jotka ovat ylivertaiset keskikaupungilla.


Niin, ihmiset haluavat paremmin käsiksi palveluihin ja muuhun päivittäiseen elämään. Siksi he ovat valmiita maksamaan enemmän ahtaammasta asumisesta.




> Lähiöt, sekä kerrostalo- että pientalovaltaiset tulevat jatokossakin olemaan vallitseva asumismuoto sekä tavallieille perheellisille että esim maahanmuutajille ja nuorille joilla ei ole ollut satumaista tuuria työ- tai parisuhdemarkkinoilla.


Ei se näin pidä toimia. Vaihtoehto isolle asunnolle keskikaupungissa ei ole pelkästään iso asunto ulkokaupungilla. Vaihtoehto voisi olla myös pieni asunto keskikaupungilla, mutta tämä on lakiteitse tehty mahdottomaksi autopaikkanormein ja ympäristövaatimuksin.

Kun ihmiset muuttavat keskikaupungille palvelujen perässä, ei iso asunto lähtökohtaisesti ole kynnyskysymys.




> kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, Suomessa auton arvostus on niin korkealla johtuen monista sosio-ekonomisista seikoista. On yritetty saada muutosta aikaan verotukseen ettei työnantajilla olis mahdollista palkita autoilla tai km-korvauksilla mutta vaikea toteuttaa poliittisesti. Johtuen siitä että kehäkolmosen ja yliopistokaupunkien keskustojen ulkopuolisessa Suomessa ei tunneta juuri muita liikkumisvälineitä kuin yksityisautot ja ne ovat suomalaisten enemmistön mielestä jo nyt liian raskaasti verotettuja.


Tyhjiössä tehtävät pakkokeinot ovat epäsuosittuja, eihän autoetujen ja kilometrikorvausten muutoksista seuraa mitään vaihtoehtoja. Tehokkain tapa vähentää autoilua on tehdä pakkokeinot asiayhteydessä, jossa edut ovat välittömät ja selkeästi suuremmat. Vaikka se Pohjanmaan juippi ei etuja näkisi. Yksi tälläinen on ottaa kadut toimivan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön autoilun tilan kustannuksella.





> Tässäkin on lainsäädännöllisiä esteitä. Eduskunta ja oikeuslaitokset kinaavat kuka saa antaa pysäköinti(virhe) maksuja ja sanktioita.


No ei ole lainsäädännöllinen este. Eduskunta on päästänyt läpi asetuksia, jotka sallivat rengaslukot ja poishinaukset. Helsingin kaupunki ei vain ole kiinnostunut tästä täysin laillisesta, eurooppalaisesta käytännöstä. Mutta esimerkiksi Kuopion kaupungissa rengaslukot ovat arkipäivää.




> Autolla on perustuslaissa kotiin verrattavissa oleva status. Väärin pysäköityyn autoon ei saa koskea.


Niin on, mutta kunnallinen pysäköinninvalvoja voi hinata auton silti pois. Hinausta odotellessa hän voi asentaa rengaslukon ja jatkaa seuraavan väärinpysäköidyn auton luokse.




> Ja jos palataan siihen ajatusleikkiin että mottoritiet muutettaisiin kaupunkibulevardeiksi, niin se tarkoittaisi vain että keskustaan pääseminen kestäisi vielä kauemmin, ja kukaan ei halusisi pitää esim toimistoaan keskustassa sen jälkeen.


Kaupunkibulevardien myötä keskustan toimiston työssäkäyntialue kutistuu pinta-alaltaan mutta kasvaa asukasluvultaan. Kaupunkilaisten onneksi toimistoissa on töissä ihmisiä, ei neliömetrejä. Toimiston houkuttelevuus kaiketi kasvaa, kun yhä useampi pääsee sinne helpommin.




> Uskokaa pois: Liikeneverkko, vähän ylimitoitettukin jos puhutaan joukkoliikenteestä = kaupungin verisuonet. Jos verisuonet pääsee tukkeutumaan niin kaupunki halvaantuu ja lopulta lakkaa olemasta.


Liikenneverkkoa kasvatetaan ylivoimaisesti edullisimmin käyttämällä olemassaoleva liikennetila tehokkaammin: vähemmän autoja, enemmän joukkoliikennettä.

Verisuonivertausta käyttäen jos verisuoni uhkaa tukkeutua, on parannettava ruokavaliota ja antaa tukkeutuman liueta itsestään. Tukkeutuneen verisuonen ohittaminen uudella tunnelilla ei rakenteellista ongelmaa korjaa: pikaruoan syömisen jatkaminen tukkii kyllä tunnelinkin ennen pitkää.

----------


## teme

> Jos halutaan Mannerheimintien ratikat nopeammaksi niin olisi aihetta poistaa pari pysäkkiä. Hesperian puiston ja Töölön hallin pysäkit ovat niin lähellä naapureitaan että kävelymatkat eivät merkittävästi pitene ja ohittamalla ne saataisiin 3-5 minuuttia ajoaikaa pois. Olettaen että ei jäädä punaisiin (tai "S") valoihin


No kyllä ne nyt vaan voi kasvaa. Hesperian puiston pysäkiltä on noin 400 metriä niin Kansalllismuseon kuin Kisahallin pysäkillä. Olettaen että niiden matkustajien jotka muuten jäisivät siellä pois matka pitenee vaikka sen 400 metriä. Toi on noin 4 min. Sen pysäkin poisto säästää ehkä 30 sekunttia ratikalta. Jos sen ohi ajavia on kahdeksan kertaa enemmän kuin pysäkillä jääviä, ja voi ollakin, niin sitten tuosta tulee ihan pelkällä ajalla laskettuna kokonaissäästöä. Ja sitten kävelyn vaivat, ja tuossa on vielä sekin että valoetuudet voi mennä vaikeeksi jos ei pysäkkejä minkä kohdalla seistään kuitenkin...

Töölön hallin (n. 250 metriä Kelalle) voisi ehkä poistaa kivuttomasti jos Topeliuksenkadulla olisi ratikka. Semmoistakin mallia voi tietenkin yleismmin miettiä, että kun se Topeliuksenkatu on keskemmällä asutusta, niin mitä jos Mansku olis nopeampi ikään kuin oikorata ja Topeliuksenkadulla taas pysäkkejä tiheämmin?

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Helsingin kaupungin rajojen ulkopuolella metropolialueella asuu ulkokuntalaisia jotka käyvät töissä Helsingissä suurin piirtein yhtä paljon kuin rajojen sisäpuolella. Se olisi syytä muistaa. Ja syitä miksi asutaan Helsingin ulkoupuolella on monia, ei vähintään asumisen kalleus Helsingissä. Vaikea sovittaa yhteen perhe-elämän tarpeita jos neljän seinän ja katon lisäksi ei ole varaa mihinkään muuhun.


Tämä on itse asiassa todella tärkeä huomio. 

Vielä tärkeämpi huomio on se, että jos ulkopaikkakuntalaisten käyttämiä motareita muutetaan pääkaduiksi ja niiden ympäristö rakennetaan tiiviisti, niin käytännössä kaikilla on halutessaan varaa asua Helsingissä. Lisäksi niitä pitkin voidaan kuljettaa suhteellisen nopea joukkoliikenne, joka palvelee nykyistä merkittävästi laajemman keskuskaupungin väestöä erinomaisesti. 

Haittana tulee sitten se, että ulkopaikkakunnalle jäävien autoilevien ihmisten matka-ajat kasvavat jonkin verran nykyisestä. Tosin kuinka paljon matka-ajat muuttuvat verrattuna siihen että tuo sama määrä ihmisiä asutetaan kehyskuntiin autoilemaan 30+ kilometriä päivässä, on epätriviaali kysymys johon kukaan ei voi etukäteen tietää vastausta.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Jos halutaan Mannerheimintien ratikat nopeammaksi niin olisi aihetta poistaa pari pysäkkiä. Hesperian puiston ja Töölön hallin pysäkit ovat niin lähellä naapureitaan että kävelymatkat eivät merkittävästi pitene ja ohittamalla ne saataisiin 3-5 minuuttia ajoaikaa pois. Olettaen että ei jäädä punaisiin (tai "S") valoihin. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Laskeskelin tuossa, että Mannerheimnitiellä on (maalle päin mennessä) Lasipalatsin ja Töölön tullin välillä nykyisin ratikkapysäkkien väli keskimäärin noin 470 m, ja tuon välin pituus on noin 3,0 km. Jos näiden pysäkkien välit päästään ajamaan 40 km/h huippunopeutta pysähtymättä 0,8 m/s^2 nopeudenmuutoksin ja pysäkeillä seistään keskimäärin 24 s, niin aikaa kuluu noin 8,5 min ja keskinopeudeksi tulee 21,5 km/h. Jos taas tuolle välille rakennettaisiin ratikkatunneli ja karsittaisiin esim. Töölön hallin ja Hesperian puiston pysäkit pois ja ajettaisiin asemien välillä 70 km/h, niin aikaa kuluisi 6 min ja keskinopeudeksi tulisi 30 km/h.

Cut'n'cover -tunnelille jos arvio hinnaksi 40-50 Meur/km, niin tuo tunneli maksaisi 120-150 miljoonaa euroa, eli 50-60 miljoonaa euroa per säästetty minuutti matka-ajassa pysäkiltä pysäkille. Ja vaati vielä kahden pysäkin poistamisen. Melko kalliita minuutteja sanoisin.

----------


## 339-DF

Soo soo Nakkiputka, mitä sä nyt tuollaista menet laskemaan. Nyt jää pojilta märät päiväunet toteutumatta, kun ei siitä tunnelista olekaan hyötyä.

Paljonko olisi matka-aika siellä tunnelissa, jos pysäkkien lukumäärä olisi nykyinen?

----------


## kompura

> Laskeskelin tuossa, että Mannerheimnitiellä on (maalle päin mennessä) Lasipalatsin ja Töölön tullin välillä nykyisin ratikkapysäkkien väli keskimäärin noin 470 m, ja tuon välin pituus on noin 3,0 km. Jos näiden pysäkkien välit päästään ajamaan 40 km/h huippunopeutta pysähtymättä 0,8 m/s^2 nopeudenmuutoksin ja pysäkeillä seistään keskimäärin 24 s, niin aikaa kuluu noin 8,5 min ja keskinopeudeksi tulee 21,5 km/h.


Ratikoiden ongelmana kai pidetään sitä, että ne joutuvat pysäkkiodotusten ohella odottamaan liikennevaloissa muuta liikennettä. Miten paljon tämä käytännössä hidastaa ratikoiden menoa yo. lasketun lisäksi? 

Laskelmasi muuten osoittaa hyvin sen, että edes täydellisesti toimivin liikennevaloetuuksin ratikka ei Manskun oloissa voi olla järin nopea. Lähes samaan voisi päästä myös alittamalla tukkoisimmat risteykset lyhyillä tunneleilla. Paljonko Töölön tullin ja Oopperan tunnelit nopeuttaisivat liikennettä?

----------


## hylje

> Laskelmasi muuten osoittaa hyvin sen, että edes täydellisesti toimivin liikennevaloetuuksin ratikka ei Manskun oloissa voi olla järin nopea. Lähes samaan voisi päästä myös alittamalla tukkoisimmat risteykset lyhyillä tunneleilla. Paljonko Töölön tullin ja Oopperan tunnelit nopeuttaisivat liikennettä?


Niin, se laskelma osoittaa sen että maksiminopeus tulee suoraan pysähtymistiheydestä. Liikennevaloihin pysähtymiset voidaan karsia kokonaan, pysäkkien karsiminen on pois palvelusta. Tunnelilla liikennevaloetuuden korvaaminen ei nopeuta liikennettä lainkaan, kun siinä ei pysäkkiä poisteta. Tunnelilla etua saadaan vasta tekemällä niin pitkä tunneli, että sitä pitkin voidaan ajaa harvoin pysähtyvää lisäpalvelua pidemmälle meneville. Niin pitkät tunnelit ovat sitten jo kalliita ja kannattaa muutenkin tehdä syvälle peruskallioon, jolloin on taas ihan sama jos se kulkuväline on lähijuna tai metro.

----------


## kuukanko

> Liikenneverkkoa kasvatetaan ylivoimaisesti edullisimmin käyttämällä olemassaoleva liikennetila tehokkaammin: vähemmän autoja, enemmän joukkoliikennettä.


Vaikka tällä foorumilla moni ajatteleekin noin, niin "vähemmän autoja" on (joukkoliikenteen kannalta valitettavasti) vain pienen piirin näkemys. Toki aina voi kertoa, kuinka helppoa autoliikenteen vähentäminen on, niin ehkä asenteet muuttuvat hiljalleen siihen suuntaan. Nykyisillä asenteilla muutosta ei kuitenkaan tule.

----------


## hylje

> Vaikka tällä foorumilla moni ajatteleekin noin, niin "vähemmän autoja" on (joukkoliikenteen kannalta valitettavasti) vain pienen piirin näkemys. Toki aina voi kertoa, kuinka helppoa autoliikenteen vähentäminen on, niin ehkä asenteet muuttuvat hiljalleen siihen suuntaan. Nykyisillä asenteilla muutosta ei kuitenkaan tule.


Autoilulta poistuva joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen on kyllä vaikeaa. Tunneliin kaivettava joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen on kuitenkin vielä vaikeampaa. Tunneliratkaisussa on mietittävä lähtökohtaisesti isoja rahasummia ja tehdä vaikeita kompromisseja käytettävyyden ja lisäkustannusten suhteen. Eikä paraskaan tunneli poissulje toimivaa pintaliikennettä, joka palvelee siellä missä tunneliasemaan ei ollut varaa.

Ei tällä foorumilla olisi paljoa keskusteltavaa, jos helppoja ratkaisuja olisi.

----------


## j-lu

> Keskustelu täällä on sikäli ohi huutamista, että petterin argumentin mukaan Mannerheimintiellä ei voida liikennöidä hyvin nopeasti. Vasta-argumenttien mukaan voidaan ajaa merkittävästi nykyistä nopeammin. Väitteet eivät ole keskenään ristiriidassa.


Olet lukenut väärin. Petterin (ja Rainerin) perimmäinen argumentti on, että maalaisten oikeus autoilla Helsinkiin töihin on tärkeämpi kuin kantakaupungissa asuvien asumisviihtyvyys ja liikkumismahdollisuudet joukkoliikenteellä. Siksi pintaliikenteelle ei saa tehdä mitään, tai ainakaan autoilua kantakaupungissa ei saa hankaloittaa. Ainoat järkevät joukkoliikenneinvestoinnit ovat tunneleita, jotka helpottavat niiden lähiöissä asuvien maalaisten työmatkaliikennettä Helsinkiin, joilla ei ole varaa Aud... autoon. Hipit kaupungissa vaikka pyöräilköön.

Tämä ei ole mitään rakettitiedettä. Maalaiset ovat suunnitelleet Helsinkiä viimeiset puolivuosisataa ja suunnittelevat yhä. Petterin ja Rainerin kirjoitukset heijastavat hyvin tätä kaupunki- ja liikennesuunnittelun hegemoniaa. Kaikki kliseiset aksioomat alkaen keskustan (liike-elämän) näivettymisestä on jo tässäkin ketjussa kuultu.

Kuka tätä enää jaksaa? Meno ei muutu ennen kuin suuret ikäluokat ovat mullissa ja seuraavakin sukupolvi kammettu eläkkeelle. Siihen katsellaan ikkunoista maalaisten köröttelyä ja käydään välillä kiusallaan kruisailemassa ruuhka-aikaan risteyksiä tukkoon.

----------


## vompatti

> Onko vauhdikkaita pikaratikoita niin vilkkaalla ja kapealla kadulla kuin Mannerheimintie Töölöntullin eteläpuolella olemassa missään muualla kuin villeimmissä kaupunkiliikenneunelmissa? Vai onko niin, että jotkut kaupunkiliikenneharrastajat käyvät ihastelemassa nopeita pikaratikoita jossain melkein 50 metriä leveillä kaduilla, jossa ei ole paljoa liikennettä tai muuten hiljaisilla alueilla ja sitten sulkevat silmät ja kuvittelevat, että Mannerheimintie Töölön tullin eteläpuolella on hyvä pikaratikkakatu.


Minä luulin, että nopeita raitiovaunuja on paljon kapeammillakin kaduilla. Miksi ne raitiovaunut on pakko laittaa vilkkaalle ja leveälle kadulle, jos vieressä kulke hiljainen katu? Nyt tarkoitan siis vilkkaalla kadulla sellaista katua, jossa on paljon autoja. Luulisi ihmistenkin viihtyvän paremmin viereisellä, hiljaisella kadulla. Helsingissä hyvä esimerkki tällaisesta on Katajanokka, jossa nelonen kulkee kadulla ilman muuta liikennettä. Kadun leveydellähän ei ole merkitystä, jos raitiovaunulla on oma kaistansa.

Minä muuten käyn ihastelemassa hyvin toimivaa raitioliikennettä Riiassa. Ja Tallinnassakin on loistavasti saatu omia kaistoja jopa kaupungin keskustaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Laskeskelin tuossa, että Mannerheimnitiellä on (maalle päin mennessä) Lasipalatsin ja Töölön tullin välillä nykyisin ratikkapysäkkien väli keskimäärin noin 470 m, ja tuon välin pituus on noin 3,0 km. Jos näiden pysäkkien välit päästään ajamaan 40 km/h huippunopeutta pysähtymättä 0,8 m/s^2 nopeudenmuutoksin ja pysäkeillä seistään keskimäärin 24 s, niin aikaa kuluu noin 8,5 min ja keskinopeudeksi tulee 21,5 km/h. Jos taas tuolle välille rakennettaisiin ratikkatunneli ja karsittaisiin esim. Töölön hallin ja Hesperian puiston pysäkit pois ja ajettaisiin asemien välillä 70 km/h, niin aikaa kuluisi 6 min ja keskinopeudeksi tulisi 30 km/h.


Nykyisin matka-ajaksi on laskettu 11 minuuttia. Ratikoille ja busseille sama kaiken lisäksi. Busseilla on pysäkit harvemmassa mutta liikennevaloissa odottamista enemmän.

Jos sovitaan että Töölön hallin pysäkki poistettaisiin, se on ilmeisesti kuskien vaihtojen takia aikoinaan sinne rakennettu, mutta jos kuskit suostuisivat vaiihtamaan vaikkapa päättärillä niin matka nopeutuisi edes jonkin verran jos todella halutaan pikaraitiotie palvelemaan nykyisiä linjoja 4 ja 10 (sisältäen Munkkivuoren haaran) sekä max muuta 2 pitkää linjaa muihin esikaupunkeihin (Leppävaara, Maunula? ). 

Hitaat keskustalinjat 3 ja 7 jotka tukkivat nyt pysäkit pitää siirtää kokonaan Runebergin ja  Topeliukenkadulle niin että ne ajaa Mannerheimintien poikki Nordensköldinkadun risteyksessä. Tällöin saadaan nykyisestä matka-ajasta n 4-5 minuuttia tiputettua, edellyttäen että liikennevaloetuudet sitten kanssa toimivat ja myös ruuhka-aikaan. 

Mutta siihen että noilla neljällä ratikkalinjalla saataisiin Pohjois-Espoosta ja Länsi-Vantaalta ja Pohjois-Helsingistä tulevat kaikki bussit korvattua en usko. Siihen tarvitaan järeämpiä ratkaisuja. 



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:11 ----------




> Olet lukenut väärin. Petterin (ja Rainerin) perimmäinen argumentti on, että maalaisten oikeus autoilla Helsinkiin töihin on tärkeämpi kuin kantakaupungissa asuvien asumisviihtyvyys ja liikkumismahdollisuudet joukkoliikenteellä. Siksi pintaliikenteelle ei saa tehdä mitään, tai ainakaan autoilua kantakaupungissa ei saa hankaloittaa. Ainoat järkevät joukkoliikenneinvestoinnit ovat tunneleita, jotka helpottavat niiden lähiöissä asuvien maalaisten työmatkaliikennettä Helsinkiin, joilla ei ole varaa Aud... autoon. Hipit kaupungissa vaikka pyöräilköön.


Lähiöissä asuvat eivät ole maalaisia vaan kaupunkilaisia siinä missä kantakaupungin hipit. Ja lähiöissä asuvat haluavat kanssa laadukasta ja nopeaa joukkoliikennettä kuten lähijunia tai metron. Pikaratikkakin kelpaisi jos sen nopeus olisi metron tasoa keskustassa.  Bussi meiltä Helsingin keskustaan kestää arviolta 45 minuuttia (Turunväylää pitkin kulkeva) ja 60 min (Vanhaa Turuntietä pitkin kulkeva) kun juna vain 25 min. Junan ainoa vika on että se ei edes vie keskustaan vaan jättää matkustajat pihalle jossain Töölönlahdessa.




> Tämä ei ole mitään rakettitiedettä. Maalaiset ovat suunnitelleet Helsinkiä viimeiset puolivuosisataa ja suunnittelevat yhä. Petterin ja Rainerin kirjoitukset heijastavat hyvin tätä kaupunki- ja liikennesuunnittelun hegemoniaa. Kaikki kliseiset aksioomat alkaen keskustan (liike-elämän) näivettymisestä on jo tässäkin ketjussa kuultu.


Ei ole rakettitiedettä ei , ja minä kirjoitan ihan tavallisen lähiössä asuvan joukkolikennematkustajan asemassa, en minkään joukkoliikenneprofessorin. 

Ei tässä valitettaisi surkean hidasta joukkoliikennettä ellei Helsinki olisi koko Suomen pääkaupunki. Monet helsinkiläiset kuvittelevat että "maalaiset" voisivat muuttaa kokonaan pois häiritsemästä heitä. Varmaan työpaikkakin löytyy sitten muualta mutta ei maalta eikä koko Suomenmaasta vaan jostain oikeasta suurkaupungista. Moni "maalainen" onkin viime vuosina  turhautunut Helsingin touhuihin ja tehnyt sellaisen ratkaisun.  

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:11 ----------




> Tämä on itse asiassa todella tärkeä huomio. 
> 
> Vielä tärkeämpi huomio on se, että jos ulkopaikkakuntalaisten käyttämiä motareita muutetaan pääkaduiksi ja niiden ympäristö rakennetaan tiiviisti, niin käytännössä kaikilla on halutessaan varaa asua Helsingissä. Lisäksi niitä pitkin voidaan kuljettaa suhteellisen nopea joukkoliikenne, joka palvelee nykyistä merkittävästi laajemman keskuskaupungin väestöä erinomaisesti. 
> 
> Haittana tulee sitten se, että ulkopaikkakunnalle jäävien autoilevien ihmisten matka-ajat kasvavat jonkin verran nykyisestä. Tosin kuinka paljon matka-ajat muuttuvat verrattuna siihen että tuo sama määrä ihmisiä asutetaan kehyskuntiin autoilemaan 30+ kilometriä päivässä, on epätriviaali kysymys johon kukaan ei voi etukäteen tietää vastausta.


Tässä logiikka pettää siksi että kaikki lähiöiden asukat eivät halua asua tiiviissä kaupungissa. Jos kantakaupunkia laajennetaan oikein kunnolla niin osa asunnoista jää tyhjiksi. Rakennuttajat eivät saisi rahojaan pois.

Pohjoismaisessa suurkaupungissa lähiöt levittäytyvät verrattain kauas keskieurooppalaiseen verrattuna, osittain asukkaiden omasta toivomuksesta. Laajemmalle levittyvä tiivis kantakaupunki hidastaisi myös bussiliikenenttä lähiöistä eikä vain autoliikennettä, ja mitä syvemmälle keskustaan mentäisiin hidastuisi kaikki pintaliikenne, myös raitiotiet kun linjojen määrä tiivistyy. (ihan puhtaala peruskoulun matematiikalla pääteltynä)

Pohjoismainen suurkaupunki on parhaimmillaan silloin kun lähiöt levittyvät nauhoina nopean raideliikenteen väyliä pitkin. Silloin voidaan optimoida sekä luonnonläheisyys että hyvät palvelut ja nopean joukkoliikenteen tuomat hyödyt. Amerikkalainen suurkaupunki taas levittäytyy moottoriteitä pitkin ja niiden väliin yhtenäisiksi lähiömatoiksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Jos sovitaan että Töölön hallin pysäkki poistettaisiin, se on ilmeisesti kuskien vaihtojen takia aikoinaan sinne rakennettu, mutta jos kuskit suostuisivat vaiihtamaan vaikkapa päättärillä niin matka nopeutuisi edes jonkin verran jos todella halutaan pikaraitiotie palvelemaan nykyisiä linjoja 4 ja 10 (sisältäen Munkkivuoren haaran) sekä max muuta 2 pitkää linjaa muihin esikaupunkeihin (Leppävaara, Maunula? ). 
> 
> Hitaat keskustalinjat 3 ja 7 jotka tukkivat nyt pysäkit pitää siirtää kokonaan Runebergin ja  Topeliukenkadulle niin että ne ajaa Mannerheimintien poikki Nordensköldinkadun risteyksessä. Tällöin saadaan nykyisestä matka-ajasta n 4-5 minuuttia tiputettua, edellyttäen että liikennevaloetuudet sitten kanssa toimivat ja myös ruuhka-aikaan.


Verrattuna tuohon edellisessä viestissä mainitsemaani skenaarioon, olisi säästö tuosta Töölön hallin pysäkin pois jättämisestä reilun minuutin verran, vaikka ajonopeus välillä Töölön tulli - Lasipalatsi nostettaisiin samalla 50 km/h:hon. Kyllähän tuossa keskinopeus nousee 21,5 -> 25 km/h, mutta kun tuo matka on oikeasti lyhyt, 3 km, niin merkittävään aikasäästöön tuolla välillä tarvittaisiin oikeasti Maglev.

Jos todella haluttaisiin parantaa raitioliikenteen palvelutasoa Mannerheimintiellä, niin väitän että autoliikenteen tunneli Tukholmankadulta tai jopa mieluummin Linnakoskenkadulta Nordenskiöldinkadulle ja bussiliikenteen päättäminen Mäntymäen kentälle olisivat kustannustehokkaampia ratkaisuja, kuin edellä mainitut tunnelit.

En minä suinkaan sano, etteikö pieniä parannuksia pitäisi tehdä joukkoliikenteeseen, päinvastoin. Mutta jonkinlainen suhteellisuudentaju olisi suotavaa, kun esimerkiksi muutaman kymppitonnin esiopastimilla raitioliikenteelle ja liikennevalojen uudelleenohjelmoinnilla saataisiin monin paikoin sama vaikutus kuin useamman miljoonan euron alikuluilla.

En muuten usko, että linjoja 4 ja 10 kannattaa ajaa 5 min välein nykyisille päätepysäkeilleen kummassakaan päässä. Nämä kun haaroittaa kahdeksi linjaksi, niin saa 10 min välein kulkevat linjat esim. Pitäjänmäkeen ja Haagaan, ja toisessa päässä esim. Hietalahteen, Linjoille tai Laajasaloon.

Samoin tuo kuljettajien vaihtopaikan siirtäminen on kokemukseni perusteella vähän sellainen tapaus, jossa loppujen lopuksi melko pienellä rahasummalla saataisiin isolta näyttävä ongelma ratkaistua...




> Mutta siihen että noilla neljällä ratikkalinjalla saataisiin Pohjois-Espoosta ja Länsi-Vantaalta ja Pohjois-Helsingistä tulevat kaikki bussit korvattua en usko. Siihen tarvitaan järeämpiä ratkaisuja.


Väkisin taas vaan tulee mieleen, että miksi Kehätiet ovat täynnä autoja, jos kerran 80 % Kehä II:n suunnitellun linjan ja Malmin lentokentän pohjoispuolella asuvista ihmisistä on tulossa päivittäin keskustaan töihin/kouluun ja takaisin... Raitiolinjat kuitenkin pystytään ulottamaan pintaratkaisuina jonnekin Kehä I:n tienoille siten, että ne tarjoavat max. 30 min matka-ajan Helsingin ydinkeskustaan. Suuniteltu yhden vaihdon yhteys keskustaan ei luulisi olevan ylivoimainen, jos samalla saa laajennettua sitä aluetta, minne HSL-alueella pääsee yhdellä vaihdolla?




> Tässä logiikka pettää siksi että kaikki lähiöiden asukat eivät halua asua tiiviissä kaupungissa. Jos kantakaupunkia laajennetaan oikein kunnolla niin osa asunnoista jää tyhjiksi. Rakennuttajat eivät saisi rahojaan pois.


Tämän kun todistat, niin puollan sinulle Nobelin taloustieteen palkintoa. Tämä voisi toteutua silloin, jos Helsingin seudulle rakennettaisiin tyyliin vuodessa 500 000 asuntoa. Ei tule tapahtumaan. Eivät grynderit tyhmiä ole.




> Pohjoismaisessa suurkaupungissa lähiöt levittäytyvät verrattain kauas keskieurooppalaiseen verrattuna, osittain asukkaiden omasta toivomuksesta. Laajemmalle levittyvä tiivis kantakaupunki hidastaisi myös bussiliikenenttä lähiöistä eikä vain autoliikennettä, ja mitä syvemmälle keskustaan mentäisiin hidastuisi kaikki pintaliikenne, myös raitiotiet kun linjojen määrä tiivistyy. (ihan puhtaala peruskoulun matematiikalla pääteltynä)


Lähiöt eivät olisi levittäytyneet näin laajalle kuin ovat levittäytyneet, jos kantakaupunkia olisi oikeasti haluttu laajentaa 1940-1960 -luvuilla. Kaksi mainiota tätä aihetta käsittelevää teosta, jotka osaltaan auttavat ymmärtämään aikakauden ilmapiiriä: Johanna Hankonen - Lähiöt ja tehokkuuden yhteiskunta ja Koti vaiko kasarmi lapsillemme.




> Pohjoismainen suurkaupunki on parhaimmillaan silloin kun lähiöt levittyvät nauhoina nopean raideliikenteen väyliä pitkin. Silloin voidaan optimoida sekä luonnonläheisyys että hyvät palvelut ja nopean joukkoliikenteen tuomat hyödyt. Amerikkalainen suurkaupunki taas levittäytyy moottoriteitä pitkin ja niiden väliin yhtenäisiksi lähiömatoiksi.


Entäs se keski-eurooppalainen suurkaupunki?

----------


## teme

> Vaikka tällä foorumilla moni ajatteleekin noin, niin "vähemmän autoja" on (joukkoliikenteen kannalta valitettavasti) vain pienen piirin näkemys. Toki aina voi kertoa, kuinka helppoa autoliikenteen vähentäminen on, niin ehkä asenteet muuttuvat hiljalleen siihen suuntaan. Nykyisillä asenteilla muutosta ei kuitenkaan tule.


Eurot pesee asenteet. Siis sen lisäksi että joukkoliikenne polkee paikallaan, niin ei Helsingissä kyllä tehdä autoteillekään juuri mitään ihan kustannussyistä. Suhteellisuudentajupäivitystä taas eilen; se 50 - 150 miljoonaa joka Liikenneministeriön rahoista puuttuu neljän vuoden aikana on 12,5 - 37,5 milliä vuodessa. Siis koko Suomessa. Vrt. meitin tunnelivisiot ja motarivisiot oletuksella että kyllähän valtio maksaa ainakin puolet.

Se mihin on rahaa eli mikä on käytännössä mahdollista on liikenteen valikointi tavalla tai toisella. Jos tota ei haluta tehdä niin sitten ei tehdä. Mun mielestä joukkoliikennevirkamieskunta voisi ihan hyvin sanoa esimerkiksi joukkoliikenten hitaudesta mariseville, että aiheesta voi ottaa yhteyttä autoliikenteestä vastaaviin tahoihin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:35 ----------




> Kysytään sitten toisinpäin: Me foorumin kirjoittajat olemme varmaan sitä mieltä että joukkoliikennettä pitää edistää. Muutenhan emme kirjoittaisi tänne. Mitkä ovat sitten oikeat keinot ovat sitten mistä keskustellaan. 
> 
> Autoilun vähentäminen Helsingin keskustan sisääntuloväylillä  että saataisiin tilaa joukkoliikenteelle ei onnistu. Syynä on se että keskustaan ja sen läheisyyteen rakennetaan koko ajan lisää.


Autoliikenne keskustassa ei ole kasvanut viimeiseen 30 vuoteen, vaikka on koko ajan rakennettu lisää. Miksi se nyt yhtäkkiä kasvaisi? Semminkin kun se ei käytännössä voi kasvaa. Joka ikinen pääkatukuilu on aivan niin täynnä autoja kun sinne vaan päästetään, eikä tämä ole mikään ongelma, se on normaalitilanen kaupungissa. Koskee muuten myös moottoriteitä, kyllä nekin aika helpolla saa tukkoon. Autot vaan erillisella kombinaatioilla esteitä ja valvontaa pidetään poissa kävelijöiden ja joukkoliikenteen tiellä. Jos tuota ei haluta tehdä, niin sitten joukkoliikenteellä ja kävelijöillä on vähän ankeampaa, mutta ei se kaupunki nyt siihen kuole, eikä tuosta muuten niille autoilijoillekaan ole juuri mitään hyötyä.

Vasta-argumenttina tähän surkein on että sitten ne autoilijat lähtee jotenkin pois. No jos noin niin kaduilla vapautuu tilaa jonka täyttää toiset autot. Samasta syystä esimerkiksi maksullinen pysäköinti lisää asiointiautoilua, jos pysäköinti on liian halpaa siinä seisotaan autoja joka hidastaa paikkojen kiertoa.

Ja jotenkin mutisen tätäkin kirjoittaessani että "It's so crowded nobody goes there anymore."  :Smile: 




> Autoilua voitaisiin vähentää tai pitää aisoissa jos saadaan joko asennemuutos autoilijoissa tai tehdään niin kalliiksi että rahoistaan nuukemmat ihmiset välttävät sen käyttöä.


Asenteet on ihan toissijianen juttu, ihmiset liikkuu sillä millä pääsee liikkumaan. Mahdollisesti itkee ja liikkuu.




> Asennemuutos ei onnistu. Suomi jossa etäisyydet ovat pitkät, autoilun ihannointi istuu selkäytimessä. Helsingin kantakaupunki, Itä-Helsinki  ja ehkä pääradan varsi on poikkeus, muualla auto on ykköskulkuneuvo.


Se on ihan yhdentekevää Helsingin kannalta vaikka maakuntien Suomi asuisi autoissa.-




> Uusien moottoriväylien rakentamine Helsingin niemelle ei ole myöskään mahdollista, ainakaan poliittisessa ilmapirissä. Keskustatunneli ja Vapaudenkatu vähentäisivät autoilua kaduilla ja rauhoittaisi Mannerhemintien liikenteen n puoleen siitä mitä se nyt on. Mutta ne on haudattu.


Niihin ei ole varaa/tilaa, sama asia. Eli se on ihan yksi lysti halutaanko niitä vai ei.




> Jäljelle jäävät fiskaaliset keinot, ts kerätä autoilijoilta joilla ei ole haluja asennemuutoksin, rahat joilla siten voidaan luoda liikennempäristö sellaiseksi että mahdutaan liikkumaan sekä joukkoliikenteellä että autoilla 1900-luvun alun katuverkollamme.


Rahaa saa rakentamalla...




> Toinen sitä tukeva mahdollisuus on laajentaa sitä vyöhykettä jossa ihmiset eivät ole kaiken aikaa riippuvaisia autoistaan. Eli Kantakaupungin ja itä-Helsingin ja pääradan lisäksi myös länsisuuntaan. Länsimetro saatiin alulle viidentenätoista hetkenä. Töölön läpi ulottuva nopea raideliikenne antaa odottaa itseään. Siitä on kiinni saadaanko ihmiset esim luoteis-Helsingistä  ja rantaradan pohjoispuolen Espoosta tulemaan keskustaan töihin muulla kuin autolla.


Eiku rakennetaan lähemmäksi, niin se joukkoliikennekään maksa. Vasta-argumenttissa että ihmiset eivät halua siellä on semmoinen ongelma että markkinat ovat eri mieltä, ja markkinat on sitä että ihmiset äänestää lompakollaan, erinäköisiin kyselyihin vastaamisesta taas jopa maksetaan. Mä rupean stresaamaan kantakaupunkimaisen asumisen kysynnän puutteesta siinä vaiheessa kun rakennusliikkeet lakkaa maksamasta pelkästä rakennusoikeudesta saman verran rahaa kuin mitä lähiössä maksaa asuinneliö.

Että lakkaa stressaamasta, ja antaa gryndereiden rakentaa kaupunkia. Joukkoliikenne hoituu siinä sivussa.

----------


## Kani

> Laskeskelin tuossa, että Mannerheimnitiellä on (maalle päin mennessä) Lasipalatsin ja Töölön tullin välillä nykyisin ratikkapysäkkien väli keskimäärin noin 470 m, ja tuon välin pituus on noin 3,0 km. Jos näiden pysäkkien välit päästään ajamaan 40 km/h huippunopeutta pysähtymättä 0,8 m/s^2 nopeudenmuutoksin ja pysäkeillä seistään keskimäärin 24 s, niin aikaa kuluu noin 8,5 min ja keskinopeudeksi tulee 21,5 km/h. Jos taas tuolle välille rakennettaisiin ratikkatunneli ja karsittaisiin esim. Töölön hallin ja Hesperian puiston pysäkit pois ja ajettaisiin asemien välillä 70 km/h, niin aikaa kuluisi 6 min ja keskinopeudeksi tulisi 30 km/h.
> 
> Cut'n'cover -tunnelille jos arvio hinnaksi 40-50 Meur/km, niin tuo tunneli maksaisi 120-150 miljoonaa euroa, eli 50-60 miljoonaa euroa per säästetty minuutti matka-ajassa pysäkiltä pysäkille. Ja vaati vielä kahden pysäkin poistamisen. Melko kalliita minuutteja sanoisin.


Varsin hyvä laskelma, ja osoittaa, kuinka tunnelifetisismi ei kehitä joukkoliikennettä mitenkään. Eikä tätä edes tarvitse laskea teoriassa. Voi mennä seisomaan vaikka heti Rautatientorille ja matkustaa sekuntikellon kanssa Kurviin. Todennäköisesti tämä kuuluisa "hidas ja surkea pintaliikenne" vie silti perille nopeammin ja lähemmäksi todellista määränpäätä kuin fetissimetro.

Mutta kun jotain ei ole vielä olemassa, sen myönteisiä vaikutuksia voi vapaasti fantasioida ja liioitella, eikä fantasialupauksia kukaan enää sitten muista/halua tarkistaa, kun fetissi on louhittu ja avattu käyttöön. Itämetrokin kuulemma poisti ruuhkat, silti eilen oli Itäkeskuksessa yleisötilaisuus, jossa esiteltiin hanketta, jossa käytetään joko 50 tai 80 miljoonaa Itäkeskuksen risteyksen autoruuhkien poistamiseen.

Pintajoukkoliikenteen halveksunta ja huonona pitäminen on sekä tunnelibisneksen että autoilun etu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Varsin hyvä laskelma, ja osoittaa, kuinka tunnelifetisismi ei kehitä joukkoliikennettä mitenkään. Eikä tätä edes tarvitse laskea teoriassa. Voi mennä seisomaan vaikka heti Rautatientorille ja matkustaa sekuntikellon kanssa Kurviin. Todennäköisesti tämä kuuluisa "hidas ja surkea pintaliikenne" vie silti perille nopeammin ja lähemmäksi todellista määränpäätä kuin fetissimetro.


Nakkiputkan esimerkki osoitti että ratikkatunneli nopeuttaisi matka-aikaa 11 minuutista (jonka reittiooas antaa keskimäärin) 6 minuuttiin.

Kun otetaan lisäksi laskuihin pintaraitioliiikenteen epävarmuuustekijät niiin maanpinnalla todellinen matka-aika voi eri häiriöistä johtuen venyä helposti 20 minuuttiin kyseisellä matkalla. Eikä tarvita enempä kuin joku massatapahtuma tai valtiovierailu (ja niitä on usein) niin koko liikenne seisoo vielä kauemmin. Mutta 6 minuutia jos siihen pästäisiin on ihan kilpailukykyinen. Lähijunahan ajaa keskustasta Pasilaan 5 minuutissa. 

Kysymys on siitä että noita "fetissejä" rakentamalla ostetaan varmuutta.  Maanpäällinen liikenne Rautatientorilta Kurviin kulkee kanssa varmemmin ja sujuvamin kuin Mannerheimintiellä mm siksi että suuri osa, varmaan n puolet joukkoliikennematkoista kulkee maan alla eikä päällä kyseisellä reitillä. Hämeentielle jää silloin tilaa muulle liikenteelle kulkea ilman häiriöitä. Mannerheimintiellä kaikki liikenne kulkee samalla kadulla ja menee tukkoon. 

Ja noille muille jotka aina vastaavat että suurentamalla kantakaupunkia saadaan asunnot halvemmaksi ja useampi voi muuttaa sinne vastaan että minkä hintaisia luulette että Jätkäsaareen tai kalasatamaan rakennettavat asunnot tulevat olemaan? Tai Kruunuvuiorenrannan (olettaen että sinne saadaan raitiotiesilta)?  Totta kai kanta-Helsingissä asuminen maksaa ja tulee maksamaan ikuisuuteen asti paljon, ellei lasketa jotain Kallion pikkuluukkuja. Ja raha ei ole ainoa syy muuttaa lähiöihin. Jos teillä olisi vähän enemmän elämänkokemusta ja perhe ja lapsia niin ymmärtäisitte vähän paremmin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Laskeskelin tuossa, että Mannerheimnitiellä on (maalle päin mennessä) Lasipalatsin ja Töölön tullin välillä nykyisin ratikkapysäkkien väli keskimäärin noin 470 m, ja tuon välin pituus on noin 3,0 km. Jos näiden pysäkkien välit päästään ajamaan 40 km/h huippunopeutta pysähtymättä 0,8 m/s^2 nopeudenmuutoksin ja pysäkeillä seistään keskimäärin 24 s, niin aikaa kuluu noin 8,5 min ja keskinopeudeksi tulee 21,5 km/h. Jos taas tuolle välille rakennettaisiin ratikkatunneli ja karsittaisiin esim. Töölön hallin ja Hesperian puiston pysäkit pois ja ajettaisiin asemien välillä 70 km/h, niin aikaa kuluisi 6 min ja keskinopeudeksi tulisi 30 km/h.


Tuollaisia laskelmia katuverkon ratikan nopeuksista voi toki tehdä, mutta teoreettisten laskelmien mukaiset nopeudet vaativat tyhjiä katuja ja olematonta liikennettä. Kun nyt ei olla rakentamassa pikaratikkaa pellolle keskelle asumatonta aluetta, on noilla laskelmilla katuverkon osalta suunnilleen yhtä paljon toteutumismahdollisuuksia ja uskottavuutta kuin oli Brenevin ajan Neuvostoliiton suunnittelu- ja tilastointiviraston viisivuotissuunnitelmien mukaisilla tuotantoennusteilla. 

Laskelman mukaiset katutason  kellotukset toteutuvat todellisella ruuhka-ajan Mannerheimintiellä vain sillä edellyksellä, että kello sopivasti pysäytetään aina välillä, että saadaan kirjattavat lukemat vastaamaan haaveita. Tunneleissa sen sijaan hyvät nopeudet toteutuvat oikeasti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:02 ----------




> Minä luulin, että nopeita raitiovaunuja on paljon kapeammillakin kaduilla. Miksi ne raitiovaunut on pakko laittaa vilkkaalle ja leveälle kadulle, jos vieressä kulke hiljainen katu?


Kapeilla kaduilla on Helsingissä turvallisuustavoitteena, että liikenteen huippunopeudet saadaan tiputettua alle 40 km/h, mielellään jonnekin 30 km/h nurkille. Jos ratikka vielä päästelee välillä jalankulkijoita katujen yli ja on muitakin pieniä häiriöitä, siitä on nopeus kaukana.

----------


## Nrg

En ymmärrä tässä keskustelussa sitä asennetta, että Helsingin kaupungin, jolla on maan arvossa mitattuna varmasti maan kallein katuverkko, pitäisi käyttää mainittua katuverkkoa tehottomasti ulkopaikkakuntalaisten autoilun vuoksi. Ymmärrättekö kuinka kova kustannus on muutama autoilija tehokkaan liikenteen vaihtoehtona? 

Autoilun tuomien etujen pitäisi ollan ihan mieletöntä luokkaa, jotta tämä tehottomuus kannattaisi. Töölön metron tai Pisaran kaivaminen siksi, että katutilaa ei voi ottaa autoilulta tehokkaampaan käyttöön, on autoilun synnyttämä kustannus ja sellaiseksi luettava. Tuoko pohjanmaan-lakeuksilta-nurmijärvelle-muuttanut-pukunsa-bussissa-rypistävä-myyntipäällikkö niin paljon lisäarvoa Helsingin keskustaan Audillaan, että kaupungin kannattaa sorsia muiden mahdollisuuksia tulla paikalle tai käyttää älyttömiä summia tämän paikkaamiseen? Kattaako autoilun hyödyillä Pisaran kustannukset mukaan lukien sen, että yksi asema Töölössä on muuten aika pirusti vähemmän kuin vaikkapa viisi pikaraitiopysäkkiä?

Ja tämä argumentti siitä, että Helsingin keskustasta tulee Pjongjang, jos sinne ei saa vähintään yhtä hyvin tulla autolla tai mielummin paremmin kuin nyt... Se on täysin perustelematon väite. Kuten todettu, maan arvo on kaupungissa korkein koko maassa, eikä osoita mitään muutosta toiseen suuntaan. Itse asiassa väitän, tosin en kyllä tutkimukseen, vaan ihan yleiseen logiikkaan perustuen, että ottamalla tilaa autoilulta ja käyttämällä se parempaan joukkoliikenteeseen _Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuus ja sinne saapuvien ihmisten määrä kasvaa_. Olisi irrationaalista väittää, ettei maan arvo kasvaisi samalla. 

Mikäli haluaa argumentoida sen pohjalta, että nykyinen autoilun määrä on jotenkin kriittinen keskustan arvon kannalta, on väite myös jollain todistettava, koska se sotii edellä esittämääni loogisen päättelyn tuloksena syntynyttä argumenttia vastaan. Eikä uskottavaa tutkimusta tai todistetta edusta pari kaveria (n=3-6), jotka yhteen ääneen toteavat, etteivät tulisi Helsinkiin, jos eivät autolla pääsisi.

Ja mitä tulee autoilun "rajoittamiskeinoihin". Tila, ei vero, on mielestäni paras tapa vaikuttaa autoilun määrään, sillä se allokoi autoilun sellaiseksi autoiluksi, jolle on tosiasiallinen tarve (toisin sanoen ei mahdollisuutta käyttää joukkoliikennettä). Paljon puhutut tietullit ym. fiskaaliset keinot rajaavat autoilua maksukykyisyyden mukaan. Kumpi on kokonaisuuden kannalta hyödyllisempi keino? Ja itse asiassa tietullihan ei rajoita autoilua vaan sallii sen yhtä suuressa mittakaavassa kuin aiemminkin. Sillä erotuksella, että autoilijat vain maksavat enemmän. Tämäkin on tällä foorumilla jo selvennetty, mutta otin asian uudelleen esiin, koska tietullit pomppivat vähän väliä esiin keskustelussa yhä uudelleen ja uudelleen ilman, että tuohon argumenttiin olisi vastattu tai sitä olisi yritetty kumota.

Ja miksi kirjoitin rajoittamiskeinot lainausmerkkeihin? Koska oikeastihan autoilu itsessään on rajoittamiskeino liikenteessä. Mitä enemmän autoilua, sitä enemmän rajoitetaan keskustan saavutettavuutta. Autoilu on kuitenkin liikennemuodoista tehottomin ja omasta mielestäni kaikista suurin kaupunkiympäristön yksittäinen pilaaja. Mikä on tunnelinpuolustajien arvo autoille, niin tehokkuudessa, viihtyisyydessä kuin euroissakin mitattuna? En ihan totta puhuakseni pidätä hengitystäni odottaessani näitä laskutoimituksia.

Enkä minäkään kokonaan autoilua lakkauttaisi keskustasta. Aivan kaikkia ei voida kuitenkaan saada joukkoliikenteen piiriin, jakeluliikenne on hoidettava, on taksit, on pelastusajoneuvot. Kyllä autoilullakin paikkansa on, mutta autoilu on asetettava sellaiseen osaan, että sen aiheuttamat haitat ovat siedettävissä ja sen tuomat hyödyt ehkä jopa kattavat kustannukset.

Tai sitten voimme vain todeta, että "hei joo oishan toi tosi fiksuu, mut ku meil on tää asenneilmasto nyt tällänen, nii ei meiän ees kannata täällä miettii, mikä ois paras tapa hoitaa liikenne kaupunkiin, ku ei tuu menee läpi, ei tuu menee läpi...".

----------


## hylje

Niin Rainer sinusta siis 1) keskikaupungin asunnot ovat ikuisesti kalliita ja 2) niitä ei kannata rakentaa, kun jäävät tyhjäksi. Jättävätkö kaikki grynderit mielummin huoneistot tyhjilleen kuin myyvät järkihintaan?

----------


## petteri

> Autoilun tuomien etujen pitäisi ollan ihan mieletöntä luokkaa, jotta tämä tehottomuus kannattaisi.


Minusta moottoriajoneuvojen syntyminen on suurin tehokkuusparannus taloudessa sitten pyörän keksimisen. Enää kuljeteta tavaroita työntökärreillä tai hevosilla eikä tarvitse patikoida pitkiä matkoja liikkuakseen. Autoilun hyödyt ovat kokonaisuudessaan aivan valtavat, sen näkee hyvin selkeästi kehitysmaissa, jossa hevoskärrien vaihtuminen ajolavapakuihin räjäyttää talouden kasvuun.

Toki henkilöautoilulla on tiheimmin asutuilla alueilla myös selkeitä haittoja, josta syystä joukkoliikennettä kannattaa tehdä houkuttelevaksi, mutta ei autoilun edellytyksiä pidä määrättömästi heikentää. Minusta kantakaupungissa autoiluvastus on jo ihan riittävä eikä sitä pidä lisätä vaan sitä voisi pikemminkin lieventää. Liian suuri ero autoiluvastuksessa on uhka kantakaupungin elävyydelle. Kantakaupungin ulkopuolella autoiluvastuksen nostamiseen on sen sijaan selkeästi varaa.

----------


## sane

> Tuollaisia laskelmia katuverkon ratikan nopeuksista voi toki tehdä, mutta teoreettisten laskelmien mukaiset nopeudet vaativat tyhjiä katuja ja olematonta liikennettä. Kun nyt ei olla rakentamassa pikaratikkaa pellolle keskelle asumatonta aluetta, on noilla laskelmilla katuverkon osalta suunnilleen yhtä paljon toteutumismahdollisuuksia ja uskottavuutta kuin oli Brenevin ajan Neuvostoliiton suunnittelu- ja tilastointiviraston viisivuotissuunnitelmien mukaisilla tuotantoennusteilla.


Tiedätkö petteri, miksi teoreettisia laskelmia niin matka-ajoista kuin kapasiteetista kannattaa tehdä, vaikka niihin lukuihin ei käytännössä voisi päästä?

Koska teoreettisilla laskelmilla voidaan osoittaa, kuinka kaukana ollaan nykyisellään optimitilanteesta. Mikäli ollaan hyvin kaukana teoreettisista suoritusarvoista, voidaan suoralta kädeltä sanoa, että käytäntöjä järkeistämällä ja kehittämällä on mahdollista saavuttaa huomattavia etuja. Mikäli taas ollaan suhteellisen lähellä teoreettista rajaa, voidaan todeta ettei käytäntöjen kehittämiseen kannata enää paljoa panostaa, vaan mikäli halutaan nopeutta/kapasiteettia, tarvitaan järeämpiä infraratkaisuja. Ja tämä tilanne ei ole vielä kovin lähelläkään Mannerheimintien liikenteen osalta. Sama pätee muuten teknologiankin kehitykseen, eli on tärkeä tietää luonnon asettamat teoreettiset rajat, jotta osataan valita teknologiat joiden kehittämiseen kannattaa panostaa paljon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin Rainer sinusta siis 1) keskikaupungin asunnot ovat ikuisesti kalliita ja 2) niitä ei kannata rakentaa, kun jäävät tyhjäksi. Jättävätkö kaikki grynderit mielummin huoneistot tyhjilleen kuin myyvät järkihintaan?


Ainakin tähän asti grynderit ovat pitäneet kämpät tyhjillään jopa pari, kolme vuotta, tai siten vuokraavat niitä tilapäisesti kunnes tulee joku tollo joka maksaa pyynti- eli ylihinnan. Jos on oletettavissa että talo on kaupunginosassa johon kohdistuu odotuksia hinnanousulle niin voivat pitää vaikka useampikin vuosi tyhjilään. Eikös Eiranrannassa ole juuri niin tehty? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Nrg

> Minusta moottoriajoneuvojen syntyminen on suurin tehokkuusparannus taloudessa sitten pyörän keksimisen. Enää kuljeteta tavaroita työntökärreillä tai hevosilla eikä tarvitse patikoida pitkiä matkoja liikkuakseen. Autoilun hyödyt ovat kokonaisuudessaan aivan valtavat, sen näkee hyvin selkeästi kehitysmaissa, jossa hevoskärrien vaihtuminen ajolavapakuihin räjäyttää talouden kasvuun.


Autoilu ja polttomoottoriliikenne ovat muuten tässä yhteydessä kaksi täysin eri asiaa. Keskustelemme mielestäni tehokkaasta tavasta hoitaa liikenne. Tarkoitan tässä käytännössä ohitsekulkevia ihmisiä kohdassa x tietyn ajan aikana. Miksi puhut hevoskärryistä, kun ne eivät liity viestiini mitenkään? Totta kai autoilu on tehokasta verrattuna vaikkapa kävelyyn tai hevoskärryihin. Se ei kuitenkaan, todellakaan, ole sitä verrattuna nykyaikaisiin joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin.




> Toki henkilöautoilulla on tiheimmin asutuilla alueilla myös selkeitä haittoja, josta syystä joukkoliikennettä kannattaa tehdä houkuttelevaksi, mutta ei autoilun edellytyksiä pidä määrättömästi heikentää. Minusta kantakaupungissa autoiluvastus on jo ihan riittävä eikä sitä pidä lisätä vaan sitä voisi pikemminkin lieventää. Liian suuri ero autoiluvastuksessa on uhka kantakaupungin elävyydelle. Kantakaupungin ulkopuolella autoiluvastuksen nostamiseen on sen sijaan selkeästi varaa.


En ollut heikentämässä määrättömästi autoilun edellytyksiä, vaan asettamassa niitä oikeaan mittakaavaan. Mitä tarkoitat autoiluvastustuksella, asenneilmastoa vai autoilun kustannuksia autoilijalle? Miksi se mielestäsi on nyt riittävä, mikä olisi sen nostamisen reaalinen seuraus? Miksi? Miksi tämän mainitun vastuksen "liian suuri ero" (verrattuna mihin?) on uhka kantakaupungin elävyydelle?

Saat toki olla rauhassa ihan juuri sitä mieltä asiasta kuin olet. Se, miksi lähdin tähän keskusteluun oli kuitenkin se, että vain toteamalla oman mielipiteensä _perustelematta_ sitä ja osoittamatta sen takana olevia syy-seuraus -suhteita on se mielipide keskustelun kannalta arvoton kaikessa muussa kuin gallup-mielessä. Olen varma siitä, että sinulla on ihan oikeasti syysi kannatta tunnelia, mutta voisitko nyt esittää konkreettiset perustelut sille, että "liian suuri ero autoiluvastustuksessa" tai autoilun rajoittaminen muuten nykyisestä olisi haitallista kaupungille?

Itse olen eri mieltä asiasta, ja perustelin mielestäni sen aika hyvin. Haluaisin nyt ihan oikeasti kuulla, että mikä on se autoilun tuoma etu Helsingille, että sen viemää katutilaa ei voi käyttää nykyistä tehokkaammin joukkoliikenteelle. Väännä vaikka rautalangasta. Esitä lukuja. Tämä ei ole edes arvokysymys, koska taidamme kumpikin hakea liikenteellisesti tehokkainta, viihtyisintä ja elävintä kaupunkiratkaisua.

----------


## petteri

> Tiedätkö petteri, miksi teoreettisia laskelmia niin matka-ajoista kuin kapasiteetista kannattaa tehdä, vaikka niihin lukuihin ei käytännössä voisi päästä?
> 
> Koska teoreettisilla laskelmilla voidaan osoittaa, kuinka kaukana ollaan nykyisellään optimitilanteesta. Mikäli ollaan hyvin kaukana teoreettisista suoritusarvoista, voidaan suoralta kädeltä sanoa, että käytäntöjä järkeistämällä ja kehittämällä on mahdollista saavuttaa huomattavia etuja. Mikäli taas ollaan suhteellisen lähellä teoreettista rajaa, voidaan todeta ettei käytäntöjen kehittämiseen kannata enää paljoa panostaa, vaan mikäli halutaan nopeutta/kapasiteettia, tarvitaan järeämpiä infraratkaisuja. Ja tämä tilanne ei ole vielä kovin lähelläkään Mannerheimintien liikenteen osalta. Sama pätee muuten teknologiankin kehitykseen, eli on tärkeä tietää luonnon asettamat teoreettiset rajat, jotta osataan valita teknologiat joiden kehittämiseen kannattaa panostaa paljon.


Totta. Mutta samalla olisi syytä ymmärtää, miten lähelle teoreettisia nopeuksia voidaan käytännössä minkäkinlaisessa ympäristössä päästä. Käsittääkseni kantakaupunkimaisissa ympäristöissä ratikoiden linjanopeudet jäävät maailmallakin jonnekin 70-85 % välille teoreettisesta linjanopeuden maksimista. Minusta on varsin yksisilmäistä yrittää myydä Mannerheimintielle pikaratikkaa 100% linjanopeudella, joka ei vaan voi millään toteutua ja verrata sitä tunneliratkaisujen teoreettisen nopeuteen joka toteutuu lähes aina.

----------


## Kani

Niin kyllähän Mannerheimintien joukkoliikenteen siirtäminen tunneliin antaisi mahtavasti lisää tilaa yksityisautoilulle. Ja saataisiin myös lisää vaihdollisia joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä, mikä on alan piireissä tunnelien jälkeen fiksaatio numero 2.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin kyllähän Mannerheimintien joukkoliikenteen siirtäminen tunneliin antaisi mahtavasti lisää tilaa yksityisautoilulle. Ja saataisiin myös lisää vaihdollisia joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä, mikä on alan piireissä tunnelien jälkeen fiksaatio numero 2.


Jospa siirrettäisiin vain se raitiotie tunneliin ja jätettäisiin bussikaistat nykyiselleen. Ja rakennettaisiin pyörätie vapautuville kaistoille. Ja perittäisiin henkilöautoilta tietulli. Silloin sotkun aiheuttajat eli henkilöautot maksaisivat siitä riemusta. Väärin pistää joukkoliikennematkustajat kärsimään hitaista yhteyksistä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Ainakin tähän asti grynderit ovat pitäneet kämpät tyhjillään jopa pari, kolme vuotta, tai siten vuokraavat niitä tilapäisesti kunnes tulee joku tollo joka maksaa pyynti- eli ylihinnan. Jos on oletettavissa että talo on kaupunginosassa johon kohdistuu odotuksia hinnanousulle niin voivat pitää vaikka useampikin vuosi tyhjilään. Eikös Eiranrannassa ole juuri niin tehty? 
> 
> t. Rainer


Ja mielestäsi tälläistä spekulaatiokuplaa ei voi puhkaista? Siihen riittää että joku rakentaja kuittaa valmiiksi korkeat hinnat kotiinpäin, ja katkaisee näin hinnannousun. Vaikka rakennusalalle ei saataisi kilpailua, luulisi rakennusfirmankin ymmärtävän ennen pitkää että samasta lähiötalosta saa paremman neliöhinnan keskikaupungilta.

----------


## petteri

> Niin kyllähän Mannerheimintien joukkoliikenteen siirtäminen tunneliin antaisi mahtavasti lisää tilaa yksityisautoilulle. Ja saataisiin myös lisää vaihdollisia joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä, mikä on alan piireissä tunnelien jälkeen fiksaatio numero 2.


Miksi Mannerheimintien joukkoliikenne pitäisi siirtää tunneliin kokonaan? Miten tunnelirakentamisen seurauksena Mannerheimintielle tulisi lisää tilaa henkilöautoille? Ainakin minun ajatuksissakin ratikat kulkisivat yhä Mannerheimintietä ja todennäköisesti kadulla olisi yhä bussikaistatkin, bussipysäkithän ovat nykyään kadun kapeuden takia usein vain pysähtymispaikkoja bussikaistalla.

Mannerheimintien suuntainen pikaratikkatunneli mahdollistaisi bussiliikenteen korvaamisen ratikoilla pitemmälle kuin katutasossa olisi mahdollista ja paremmin toimivasti. Esimerkiksi Vihdintien Pähkinärinne - Konala suunta kaipaisi pikaratikkaa samoin kuin  Vantaanlaakso - Kaivoksela suunta ja myös Pitäjänmäki - Leppävaara suunnasta samoin kuin Pasilan suunnasta löytyy paljon mahdollisuuksia. Tuolla etäisyydellä hyödytään myös selvästi pidemmästä asema- ja pysäkkivälistä, joka lisää linjanopeutta.

Mannerheimintien nykyisten ratikoiden nopeuttamiseen on toki jonkin verran mahdollisuuksia, mutta katutasossa ratikan on vaikea päästä nykyistä bussiliikennettä parempiin nopeuksiin ja jokainen Mannerheimintietä bussilla jyrännyt tietää, että kulku Ruskeasuolta tai Munkkivuoresta keskustaan on sietämättömän hidasta ja epämukavaa. Mannerheimintie on myös jo nykyään ratikoiden osalta niin sietämättömän ruuhkainen, että tilaa hyvin toimivalle lisäliikenteelle on olemattomasti. Tunneli on selvästi paras ratkaisu luoda hyvät edellytykset Stadtbahn-tyylisen raitioliikenteen ulottamiselle esikaupunkeihin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja mielestäsi tälläistä spekulaatiokuplaa ei voi puhkaista? Siihen riittää että joku rakentaja kuittaa valmiiksi korkeat hinnat kotiinpäin, ja katkaisee näin hinnannousun. Vaikka rakennusalalle ei saataisi kilpailua, luulisi rakennusfirmankin ymmärtävän ennen pitkää että samasta lähiötalosta saa paremman neliöhinnan keskikaupungilta.


Kukaan rakennuttaja ei lähde myymään tappiolla. Vain joku 1990-luvun tyyppinen lama pystyy puhkaisemaan hintakuplan. 

Aino keino saada edes jotain pientä korjausliikettä aikaan on että lisätään kaupungin tms julkisen tahon tuottamaa asuntorakentamistoimintaa, ts vuokra-, asumisoikeus- ja Hitas-tyyppistä sääädeltyä omistusasumista eli kaupunki "maksaa" siivun  asunnosta ja asukkaat valitaan jonotusjärjestyksessä. Ja tarkennetaan sääntöjä niin ettei keinottelua pääse syntymään kuten nyt Hitasien kanssa on päässyt tapahtumaan. Tiedän että se on "sosialismia" mutta suuressa maailmassa on onnistuttu paikoittain lieventämään omistusasumisesta johtuvien riskien kasautumista asukkaille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Kukaan rakennuttaja ei lähde myymään tappiolla. Vain joku 1990-luvun tyyppinen lama pystyy puhkaisemaan hintakuplan. 
> 
> Aino keino saada edes jotain pientä korjausliikettä aikaan on että lisätään kaupungin tms julkisen tahon tuottamaa asuntorakentamistoimintaa, ts vuokra-, asumisoikeus- ja Hitas-tyyppistä sääädeltyä omistusasumista eli kaupunki "maksaa" siivun  asunnosta ja asukkaat valitaan jonotusjärjestyksessä. Ja tarkennetaan sääntöjä niin ettei keinottelua pääse syntymään kuten nyt Hitasien kanssa on päässyt tapahtumaan. Tiedän että se on "sosialismia" mutta suuressa maailmassa on onnistuttu paikoittain lieventämään omistusasumisesta johtuvien riskien kasautumista asukkaille.


Sä olet nyt vaan yksiselitteisesti väärässä tässä. Kun ei se sosiallistinen tuotanto maksa valtiolle/kaupungille käytännössä mitään, HITASit myydään omakustannehintaan ja valtion tuki on korkotakauksia jotka ainakaan tähän saakka ei ole juuri koskaan lauenneet (juu kiitos Kari etukäteen, toi on tavallaan kustannus, mutta kuitenkin...) Ne vaan eivät tuota voittoakaan. Julkistuotannon hinnoista saa alarajan jolla asuntoja voi myydä, jos oletetaan että julkinen sektori on yhtä tehokas kuin yksityinen, ja jos olllaan kovin kaukana tuosta hinnasta niin kuin ollaankin (noin 50%) niin kilpailu markkinoilla ei toimi syystä tai toisesta. Yksi keskeinen syy on kaavoitetun maan puute.

----------


## petteri

> Sä olet nyt vaan yksiselitteisesti väärässä tässä. Kun ei se sosiallistinen tuotanto maksa valtiolle/kaupungille käytännössä mitään,


Kyllä se maksaa. Jos samat tontit myytäisiin tai vuokrattaisiin markkinahintaan niistä saataisiin enemmän rahaa. Olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että jonkin verran sosiaalista vuokra-asuntotuotantoa voi olla, mutta hitas olisi syytä lopettaa heti. Asuntorakentamista voidaan tukea, mutta arpajaisvoittojen sponsoroiminen ei ole yhteiskunnan tehtävä.

Se, että vaan tuotetaan enemmän asuntoja on tehokkain ja paras keino hallita asuntojen hintoja. Tarjontaa pitäisi pystyä lisäämään, mutta asuntotuotannon kasvattaminen ei vaan ole kovin helppoa.

----------


## kompura

> Keskustelemme mielestäni tehokkaasta tavasta hoitaa liikenne. Tarkoitan tässä käytännössä ohitsekulkevia ihmisiä kohdassa x tietyn ajan aikana. Miksi puhut hevoskärryistä, kun ne eivät liity viestiini mitenkään? Totta kai autoilu on tehokasta verrattuna vaikkapa kävelyyn tai hevoskärryihin. Se ei kuitenkaan, todellakaan, ole sitä verrattuna nykyaikaisiin joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin.


Katsotaanpa, miltä tilanne näyttää käytännössä vaikkapa tuolla Töölön tullin tienoilla Manskulla, jossa liikennemäärätilastojen mukaan näyttäisi olevan pahin tulppa. Tieliikennettä Tukholmankadun ja Reijolankadun välisellä osuudella on 47600 ajoneuvoa/vrk, eli jos noissa on vaikka 1,3/per auto, tuossa kulkee autoilla 60000 ihmistä/vrk. 

Ihan vastaavaa tilastoa en löytänyt raitiovaunuille, mutta tämän HSL:n dokumentin mukaan ruuhkatuntina samalla paikalla kulkee n. 1500-2000 matkustajaa tunnissa (parempi kartta olisi tervetullut...). Jos olettaa ruuhkatunnin olevan 10% koko vrk:sta, raitiovaunut kuljettaisivat tuossa n. 15000-20000 matkustajaa/vrk. 

Raitiovaunujen helpotuksilla palvellaan tuossa siis vähemmistöä matkustajista ja aiheutetaan hallaa suurelle enemmistölle. Ero matkustajamäärissä on kai vieläkin suurempi, sillä osa autoista on busseja, joissa lienee noilla main enemmän kuin 1,3 matkustajaa/bussi... Etelämpänä ero toki tasoittuu, mutta Lasipalatsille tullessakin autoja on jokseenkin yhtä paljon kuin raitiovaunumatkustajia. 

Manskun ongelma on siis siinä, että palvelemalla yhtä erityisryhmää aiheutetaan helposti todella suurta hallaa kaikille muille. Manskulla pitäisi pystyä palvelemaan kaikkia tasapuolisesti. Ainakaan ei näyttäisi siltä, että ratikoiden suosimista autoihin verrattuna voisi perustella sillä, että ratikoilla kulkee moninverroin enemmän ihmisiä.

----------


## j-lu

> Katsotaanpa...
> 
> Raitiovaunujen helpotuksilla palvellaan tuossa siis vähemmistöä matkustajista ja aiheutetaan hallaa suurelle enemmistölle.


Et ymmärtänyt nimim. Nrg:n viestiä sitten edes vähää alusta. Katutilan käytön tehokkuudessa on kyse siitä, kuinka paljon ihmisiä saadaan liikutettua milläkin tavalla per mittayksikkö katua. Ihan sama paljonko niitä ihmisiä nykyisin liikkuu ja missä suhteissa, mutta jos katutilaa otetaan henkilöautoilta joukkoliikenteelle, tulos on, että katutilaa tarvitaan saman ihmismäärän liikuttamiseen vähemmän, koska joukkoliikenne on tehokkaampaa, eli sillä on enemmän kapasiteettia suhteessa käyttämäänsä katutilaan. Ts. voidaan istuttaaa kadulle vaikka rivi puita ja silti sillä voi liikkua sama määrä ihmisiä. Tai sitten ei istuteta mitään ja kadulla voi liikkua suurempi määrä ihmisiä.

edit: Miksi? Koska talouskasvu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Raitiovaunujen helpotuksilla palvellaan tuossa siis vähemmistöä matkustajista ja aiheutetaan hallaa suurelle enemmistölle.


Riippuu myös hallan suuruudesta. Jos oletamme, että raitiovaunuin kulkee tuossa kohdassa kolmannes siitä mitä autoilla (saattaa pitää paikkansa, koska autoihin tuossa kohdassa tulee mukaan myös yhtä suuri poikittaisliikenne, joka raitiovaunuilta puuttuu), jos kulku ratikkamatkustajilla helpottuu kolme kertaa enemmän kuin autoilijoilla vaikeutuu, muutos on kannattava. Tämä on hyvin mahdollista, koska ratikan etuuksien tekeminen useimmiten vaikeuttaa autoilijaa vain vähän, koska ratikka kulkee vain useamman minuutin välein. Lisäksi ratikan helpottaminen siirtää matkustajia autoista ratikkaan, mikä ei hidasta ratikkaa kuin vähän, mutta helpottaa autoliikennettä paljon ja siten kumoaa suuren osan autoilijoille kohdistuneesta vaivasta. 

Mutta tämä on vain mikrotason tarkastelu muutenkin. Jos haluataan järjestelyn kannattavuutta oikeasti pohtia, pitäisi ottaa huomioon laajemmat vaikutukset liikenteeseen ja yhdyskuntarakenteeseen. Sitä, mitä liikennemuotoa lisäämällä saadaan ylipäätään positiivisia vaikutuksia.

Toinen asia on sitten se, että 58:sta pitäisi muutenkin tehdä ratikkalinja. Jos tehtäisiin, ratikalla olisikin tuossa hups heijaa yhtä paljon matkustajia kuin autoilla. Mutta sitä ei kannata tehdä, jos autot jumittavat sen ratikan.

----------


## kompura

> Katutilan käytön tehokkuudessa on kyse siitä, kuinka paljon ihmisiä saadaan liikutettua milläkin tavalla per mittayksikkö katua. Ihan sama paljonko niitä ihmisiä nykyisin liikkuu ja missä suhteissa, mutta jos katutilaa otetaan henkilöautoilta joukkoliikenteelle, tulos on, että katutilaa tarvitaan saman ihmismäärän liikuttamiseen vähemmän, koska joukkoliikenne on tehokkaampaa, eli sillä on enemmän kapasiteettia suhteessa käyttämäänsä katutilaan.


Teoreettisella kapasiteetilla ei ole merkitystä, jos sille ei ole käyttäjiä tai potentiaalisilla käyttäjillä ei ole todellista mahdollisuutta kapasiteetin hyödyntämiseen. Kun Töölön tullin tieliikenteestä alle puolet suuntautuu Manskua pitkin kohti keskustaa, Manskun ratikkakapasiteetin lisäämisestä ei olisi muulle liikenteelle iloa edes teoriassa.

Raidejärjestelmillä saadaan toki kapasiteettia helposti todella paljon. Esim. ajamalla 3-yksikön junia 10 min välein Kehäradalla molempiin suuntiin, voitaisiin kuljettaa 20000 ihmistä joka tunti. Mahtaisikohan ko. kapasiteetille kuitenkaan löytyä kysyntää?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:25 ----------




> Toinen asia on sitten se, että 58:sta pitäisi muutenkin tehdä ratikkalinja. Jos tehtäisiin, ratikalla olisikin tuossa hups heijaa yhtä paljon matkustajia kuin autoilla. Mutta sitä ei kannata tehdä, jos autot jumittavat sen ratikan.


Silläpä olenkin esittänyt, että juuri Töölön tullin kohdalla olisi mielekästä pistää ratikka vajaan kilometrin matkalle tunneliin. Myös 58:n saisi ratikaksi tuolla kohdin, kun tekisi tunnelin myös Reijolankadun alle. Silloin ratikat voisivat ohittaa tuon sumppukohdan ihan omassa rauhassaan ko. kohdan autoruuhkista piittaamatta. Tuollainen poikittaisratikka voisi hyvinkin olla erittäin suosittu.  

Tokihan tämä järjestely helpottaisi kohdassa myös autoliikennettä, bussit mukaanluettuna, kun yksi kaistapari vapautuisi ratikoilta muulle liikenteelle. Jotenkin erinäisistä kommenteista on tullut sellainen kuva, että tärkeä 'hyväksyttävien keinojen' piirre olisi se, että autoille pitää aiheuttaa hallaa, joten tunneli ei tietenkään käy.

Kallishan tunneli tietenkin on, mutta toisaalta sillä joudutettaisiin luokkaa 100000 ihmisen matkaa päivittäin, joten jonkinmoista perustetta investoinnille vaikuttaisi olevan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Raidejärjestelmillä saadaan toki kapasiteettia helposti todella paljon. Esim. ajamalla 3-yksikön junia 10 min välein Kehäradalla molempiin suuntiin, voitaisiin kuljettaa 20000 ihmistä joka tunti. Mahtaisikohan ko. kapasiteetille kuitenkaan löytyä kysyntää?


Ei löydy. Kehäradalle on odotettavissa sen suuruusluokan kysyntää, joka muualla maailmassa hoidetaan raitiotiellä. Samahan koskee myös Kivenlahden metroa.

----------


## Nrg

Todettakoon nyt tähän väliin, että nimimerkki j-lu ymmärsi asiani niin kuin olin sen tarkoittanut. Se, että nykytilanne on joukkoliikenteen osalta huonosti hoidettu ei muuta sitä tilannetta, että kaikista suurimman kapasiteetin kalliista kadusta saa irti vain joukkoliikenteellä. Kuitenkin yhtä lailla se kapasiteetti voidaan törsätä myös joukkoliikenteellä, kun se on huonosti hoidettu, niin kuin se nyt on. Se on yhtä typerää kintaalla viittaamista tehokkuudelle kuin autoilun suosiminen ja myös tämä kapasiteetin tuhlaaminen pitäisi järkiyhteiskunnassa olla perusteltu. Vaan eipä ole, eikä ketään tunnu kiinnostavan.

Toistan siis kysymykseni siitä, että onko meillä ihan oikeasti varaa tuhlata katukapasiteettia autoilulle, joka ei edes teoreettisessa maksimitäyttöasteessa saavuta ruuhkan haitariliikkeineen joukkoliikenteen vastaavaa? Mikä tästä kapasiteetin tuhlaamisesta saatava hyöty on ja kattaako se sen haitan, että heikennämme kaupungin saavutettavuutta liikenneverkon kapasiteettia alentamalla? Mikäli autoilun aiheuttaman haittavaikutuksen takia raitioliikenteen nopeuttaminen on Mannerheimintiellä mahdotonta niin kattavatko autoilun oletetut edut (kai niitä on oltava kun tätä tuhlausta harrastetaan) esimerkiksi joukkoliikennetunnelin kustannukset?

Ikuisena optimistina ennustaisin, että argumenttini kumotaan ja kysymyksiini vastataan samalla hetkellä kun HKL selvittää automaattimetron hankinnan käänteet ja hyvät hallintotavat Tommy Pohjolalle.

----------


## kompura

> Se, että nykytilanne on joukkoliikenteen osalta huonosti hoidettu ei muuta sitä tilannetta, että kaikista suurimman kapasiteetin kalliista kadusta saa irti vain joukkoliikenteellä.


Joukkoliikenteen teoreettisella kapasiteetilla on merkitystä vain silloin, kun sen täytteeksi kyetään syöttämään tehokkaasti käyttäjiä. Tämä ei ole ollenkaan triviaali ongelma. Manskullekin saataisiin kapasiteettia ihan tolkuttomasti, kun kumipyöräliikenne ohjattaisiin, öh, muualle, ja tehtäisiin Manskusta 6-raiteinen ratikkamotari. Olisiko tästä kenellekään iloa onkin toinen kysymys.

Ihan merkityksetöntä ei ole sekään, että maksimikapasiteettia tarvitaan vain tunti-pari vuorokaudesta. Muina aikoina on paljon väljempää, jolloin tarvetta käyttäjien ohjailuun on paljon vähemmän. Liikennejärjestelyiden pitäisi siis mukautua muuttuvaan kysyntään. 




> Toistan siis kysymykseni siitä, että onko meillä ihan oikeasti varaa tuhlata katukapasiteettia autoilulle, joka ei edes teoreettisessa maksimitäyttöasteessa saavuta ruuhkan haitariliikkeineen joukkoliikenteen vastaavaa?


Arvaan kyllä, mitä Helsingissä kysymykseen vastataan, mutta jotakuinkin kaikissa muissa eurooppalaisissa suurkaupungeissa vastaus on ollut, että 'Kyllä, on varaa järjestää myös autoille kohtuulliset olot'

Suomalaista liikennepolitiikkaa tuntuu vaivaavan käsitys, että omaa suosikkia edistetään parhaiten heittämällä kapuloita inhokkien rattaisiin. Vaikka absoluuttisesti parannusta ei tapahtuisikaan, voi ainakin uskotella, että suhteellinen kilpailukyky paranee. Kun vuorovedolla heitellään kapuloita, syntyy suomalaista liikenneympäristöä, johon kukaan ei ole tyytyväinen.

----------


## Dakkus

> Arvaan kyllä, mitä Helsingissä kysymykseen vastataan, mutta jotakuinkin kaikissa muissa eurooppalaisissa suurkaupungeissa vastaus on ollut, että 'Kyllä, on varaa järjestää myös autoille kohtuulliset olot'


Tämä on totta. Muissa eurooppalaisissa suurkaupungeissa on toteutettu joukkoliikenne ja muukin liikenne tehokkuuslähtöisesti. Kun tuollaisissa erityisissä pullonkauloissa saadaan ihmiset liikkumaan omien autojen sijaan joukkoliikenteellä, pullonkaulan läpi ajavien autojen määrä vähenee. Autojen väheneminen johtaa myös ruuhkan vähenemiseen, mikä johtaa autojen (vai autoilijoiden?) kohtuullisiin oloihin.

Helsingissä liikennesuunnittelu ei ole tehokkuuslähtöistä. Tämä ajattelutapa aiheuttaa sen, että saman sujuvuuden (eli autoilijoiden olojen kohtuullisuuden) aikaansaaminen vaatii enemmän rahaa kuin tehokkuuslähtöisessä liikennesuunnittelussa, mikä käytännössä johtaa siihen, ettei autoilijoille ole Helsingissä varaa järjestää kohtuullisia oloja.
Helsingin liikennesuunnittelumallia voisin kuvata vaikka ilmauksella "ajoväylälähtöinen" erotukseksi tehokkuuslähtöisyydestä. Joku muu voi kehittää paremman termin  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 4:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 3:37 ----------




> Kun Töölön tullin tieliikenteestä alle puolet suuntautuu Manskua pitkin kohti keskustaa, Manskun ratikkakapasiteetin lisäämisestä ei olisi muulle liikenteelle iloa edes teoriassa.


Tuli vielä mieleen, että tämä mainitsemasi tehokkaan poikittaisjoukkoliikenteen puuttuminen tuon alueen kautta kulkevilta yhteysväleiltä on varsin hyvä esimerkki siitä, miten Helsingin ajoväylälähtöinen liikennesuunnittelu käytännössä ilmenee. Muualla olisi liikenteen tehostamisen, eli mm. autoilijoiden olojen parantumisen, nimissä pistetty tuohon kulkemaan ne mainitsemasi (tai no, implikoimasi) ratikkalinjat toimivin etuuksin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä on totta. Muissa eurooppalaisissa suurkaupungeissa on toteutettu joukkoliikenne ja muukin liikenne tehokkuuslähtöisesti. Kun tuollaisissa erityisissä pullonkauloissa saadaan ihmiset liikkumaan omien autojen sijaan joukkoliikenteellä, pullonkaulan läpi ajavien autojen määrä vähenee. Autojen väheneminen johtaa myös ruuhkan vähenemiseen, mikä johtaa autojen (vai autoilijoiden?) kohtuullisiin oloihin.


Helsingin ja eurooppalaisen suurkaupungin keskustan välinen ero on siinä että Helsingissä autoilu on kaikkialla ilmaista kun taas Euroopassa peritään tietulli tai vastava maksu keskustaan ajamisesta. Kunnon maksu pistää miettimään kannattaako autolla lähteä ajamaan keskustaan. Helsingin päättäjät vetoavat usein siihen että maksaahan pysäköinti, mutta omasta kokemuksesta voin sanoa että ei maksa, tai maksaa liian vähän. Lisäksi pysäköinninvalvonan järjestäminen maksaa kaupungille kanssa. Pysäköinninvalvojat eivät ehdi joka paikkaan joten kiinnijäämisen riski väärin pysäköinnistä, varsinkin jollain syrjäisemmällä kujalle, on nin pieni etä se riski kannattaa ottaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Kyllä se maksaa. Jos samat tontit myytäisiin tai vuokrattaisiin markkinahintaan niistä saataisiin enemmän rahaa. Olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että jonkin verran sosiaalista vuokra-asuntotuotantoa voi olla, mutta hitas olisi syytä lopettaa heti. Asuntorakentamista voidaan tukea, mutta arpajaisvoittojen sponsoroiminen ei ole yhteiskunnan tehtävä.


No joo, tosin se HITASin tontinvuokra-alennus ei ole kovin kummoinen, virallisesti 20%. Pointti johon vastasin oli se että rakennettujat tekisi tappiota jos hinnat laskee. No ei tee, tästä evidenssinä että HITASin rakennuskustannukset on pari tonttia neliöltä plus jotain viitisen sataa parkkipaikoista, kun taas *vuokratontilla* oleva yksityisrahoitteinen maksaa pari tonnia enemmän neliötä ostaa.




> Se, että vaan tuotetaan enemmän asuntoja on tehokkain ja paras keino hallita asuntojen hintoja. Tarjontaa pitäisi pystyä lisäämään, mutta asuntotuotannon kasvattaminen ei vaan ole kovin helppoa.


Juu, määrä on se olennainen asia. Useimmiten asiat, varsinkin suunnittelussa, joita ei oikeasti haluta tehdä ovat vaikeita. Se oikeasti haluaminen tarkoittaa sitä että suunnitellaan jotain vaikka siiitä jokusaatttaajotainsanoa ja ratkaisussa on hyviä ja huonoja puolia. Sillä speksillä ettei vaan kukaan suutu ja kaikki mahdolliset asiat pitää ottaa samanarvoisina huomioon ei synny mitään, koska suunnittelu on valintoja. Sekin on valinta ettei tehdä mitään.

----------


## j-lu

> Teoreettisella kapasiteetilla ei ole merkitystä, jos sille ei ole käyttäjiä tai potentiaalisilla käyttäjillä ei ole todellista mahdollisuutta kapasiteetin hyödyntämiseen. Kun Töölön tullin tieliikenteestä alle puolet suuntautuu Manskua pitkin kohti keskustaa, Manskun ratikkakapasiteetin lisäämisestä ei olisi muulle liikenteelle iloa edes teoriassa.


Kyllä sillä on merkitystä, vaikka käytännössä asialla ei ole väliä, kunhan vain on *ylimääräistä* kapasiteettia. Kyse on mahdollisista matkoista. Mihin tietystä pisteestä pääsee kymmenessä minuutissa, puolessa tunnissa jne. Liikkumismahdollisuudet parantavat markkinoiden toimivuutta. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa työmarkkinat. Mitä suuremmat markkinat (mitä paremmat mahdollisuudet ihmisillä on liikkua) sitä paremmin ihmiset työllistyvät kykyään vastaaviin töihin.

Helsingin kantakaupungissa ei käytännössä ole mahdollista tehdä henkilöautolla ruuhka-aikaan matkoja, niin ettei muiden matkanteko siitä hidastuisi. Tehokkuutta, ts. mahdollisten matkojen määrää on mahdollista kasvattaa vain joukkoliikennettä nopeuttamalla ja sen kapasiteettia lisäämällä.

----------


## Nrg

Dakkuksen ajama tehokkuslähtöisyys on juurikin, mikä on mielestäni ideaali tapa suunnitella liikenne(väylien) käyttö ja kokonaisuus. J-lu:lta tuli myös pari hyvää ajatusta.

En minäkään ole, edelleenkään, sitä mieltä, että Helsingin keskusta pitäisi autoilta sulkea. Ei edes Mannerheimintietä, josta nyt puhutaan. Kärjistin nyt kovasti ajatuksia, mutta halusin osoittaa autoilun kustannukset potentiaalisella tehokkuudella mitattuna. Ajatus johtaa siihen, että mielestäni liikenneväylät on suunniteltava suurimman kapasiteetin liikumistavan mukaan ja ehdoilla eli toisin sanoen autoilulle jää oma osansa, mutta se ei saa sanella liikenneväylien käyttöä.

Totta kai jos nyt suunniteltaisiin vain Mannerheimintie tehokkuuslähtöisesti, saattaisi seudun logistiikka olla ongelmissa ja keskustan vetävyys laskussa. Se ei kuitenkaan johdu siitä, että autoilu olisi hyvä tapa hoitaa kaupungin liikenne. Koko seudun liikenne tulisi ottaa kokonaisvaltaiseen suunnitteluun, joka perustuisi aina kysymykseen "miten saamme ihmiset sinne, minne he haluavat mahdollisimman mukavasti ja nopeasti?". Aika nopeasti tästä tultaisi siihen, että suunniteltaisiin oikeasti toimiva ja houkutteleva joukkoliikennejärjestelmä. Nykyinen vaan perustuu siihen, että ajatellaan ehkä yksi linja kerrallaan, ja syötetään se autojen ehdoilla autojen sekaan tai vaihtoehtoisesti kaivetaan kallista tunnelia. Se on suomeksi sanottuna törkeää haaskausta.

Jos tämän jälkeen halutaan lisätä autoilun edellytyksiä esimerkiksi tunneloimalla, on se puolestani ihan ok niin kauan, kun se ei tapahdu joukkoliikenteen kustannuksella tai verorahoitteisesti, vaan esimerkiksi yksityisellä rahalla ja tunnelinkäyttömaksuilla. Joukkoliikenteellä pitäisi kuitenkin olla pinnallisten liikenneväylien käyttöön etuoikeus tehokkuutensa vuoksi. Ja onhan se ympäristöystävällisempääkin.

----------


## Dakkus

Mielenkiintoinen juttu muuten oli, kun jokunen päivä sitten olin luennolla, jossa kerrottiin työskentelystä EKP:ssa Frankfurtissa. Työajoista mainittiin, että ovat pitkät, eikä kotiin lähdetty ennen kahdeksaa, vaikka muodollisesti työaika loppui jo kuuden aikoihin. Poikkeuksen tästä muodosti luennoitsijan pomo, joka asui hieman kauempana ja jonka juna lähti 18:30.
Näyttäkää mulle suomalainen vastaavassa asemassa oleva henkilö, jonka työaikoja määrittävät joukkoliikenteen aikataulut. Ei sellaisia ole, koska Suomessa joukkoliikennettä ei erilaisen liikennesuunnitteluajattelun takia ole tehty sellaiseksi, millaista sen kaiken järjen mukaan tulisi olla: Tehokkaampi liikennemuoto luonnollisestikin tuo liikkujat perille nopeammin kuin tehottomampi. Hyvin toimivaa joukkoliikennettä käytetään auton sijaan, koska se on sekä kätevämpää, että mukavampaa kuin autoilu. Helsingin varsin poikkeuksellisesta kaupunkisuunnitteluajattelusta seuraa se, että täällä joukkoliikennettä käyttävät vain ne, joilla ei syystä tai toisesta ole käytännön mahdollisuutta ajaa autolla. Ei täällä valita joukkoliikennettä mukavuussyistä.

Henkilöautopohjaista liikennettä ei kaupunkiolosuhteissa voida ilman kalliita tunnelimoottoriteitä mitenkään saada yhtä nopeaksi kuin käyttäjälähtöisesti ja tehokkuus mielessä suunniteltu joukkoliikenne on.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> MHelsingin varsin poikkeuksellisesta kaupunkisuunnitteluajattelusta seuraa se, että täällä joukkoliikennettä käyttävät vain ne, joilla ei syystä tai toisesta ole käytännön mahdollisuutta ajaa autolla. Ei täällä valita joukkoliikennettä mukavuussyistä.


Kyllä mä väittäisin, että nimenomaan pidemmältä tulevat valitsevat, ainakin korkeammissa tuloluokissa. Minulla tosin on vain anekdotaalista todistetta, mutta eräs tuttuni asuu Mäntsälässä ja käy töissä Vallilassa. Varmasti nopeita junia käytetään myös mukavuussyistä.

Lisäksi tietysti keskustassa asuu lukuisia ihmisiä, joiden "mukavuussyy" ulottuu myös asuinpaikan valintaan.

Eli siis, sanoisin jopa, että yhä usempi oikeastaan valitsee auton mukavuussyistä, perusvaihtoehtonaan joukkoliikenne. Ei toisin päin.

----------


## Dakkus

> Eli siis, sanoisin jopa, että yhä usempi oikeastaan valitsee auton mukavuussyistä, perusvaihtoehtonaan joukkoliikenne. Ei toisin päin.


...mikä onkin sattumalta täysin sama asia, jonka itsekin sanoin: Nykytilanteessa auto koetaan mukavammaksi. Siispä mukavuussyyt ohjaavat auton käyttämiseen, eivät joukkoliikenteen käyttämiseen. Eli mukavuussyyt eivät johda joukkoliikenteen käyttämiseen, koska joukkoliikenne sellaisena kuin se Helsingissä on toteutettu, ei ole mukavaa.
Helsingissä ei siis valita joukkoliikennettä mukavuussyistä vaan muista syistä. Jos on mahdollisuus mukavuuteen, eli yksityisautoiluun, valitaan yksityisautoilu. Tämä on aika perverssi tilanne.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos on mahdollisuus mukavuuteen, eli yksityisautoiluun, valitaan yksityisautoilu.


Ei, tätä minä en tarkoittanut. Vaan sitä, että jos ja vain jos yksityisautoilun valinta johtaa mukavuuteen, se valitaan. Mutta näin ei aina tapahdu.

----------


## kompura

> Helsingin ja eurooppalaisen suurkaupungin keskustan välinen ero on siinä että Helsingissä autoilu on kaikkialla ilmaista kun taas Euroopassa peritään tietulli tai vastava maksu keskustaan ajamisesta.


Tämän täytyy kyllä olla jonkinlainen urbaani legenda. Väitänpä, että tietullit tai muut vastaavat maksut keskustaan ajamisesta ovat erittäin harvinaisia Euroopassa. Ylipäänsä Suomessa markkinoidaan tieveroa harhaanjohtavasti väittäen, että se olisi jo melkein kaikkialla muualla käytössä. Ei ole, toki jotkin eriryiset tieosuudet kuten jättimäiset sillat voivat olla maksullisia.

Lontoo on ehkä merkittävin poikkeus, jossa ruuhkamaksu on tullut vastaan (britit tosin eivät mielestään ole eurooppalaisia  :Smile:  ). Sielläkin maksua peritään vain arkisin päiväsaikaan, varsin pienellä alueella ja poikkeuksiakin on, esim. vähäpäästöiset autot voivat olla vapautettuja maksusta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:48 ----------




> Ajatus johtaa siihen, että mielestäni liikenneväylät on suunniteltava suurimman kapasiteetin liikumistavan mukaan ja ehdoilla eli toisin sanoen autoilulle jää oma osansa, mutta se ei saa sanella liikenneväylien käyttöä.


Hetken asiaa mietittyäni olen asiasta ihan eri mieltä. Eihän tehokkuusoptimoinnissa ole mitään järkeä, sillä se johtaa juuri siihen, että Manskusta kannattaisi tehdä 6-kaistainen ratikkamotari, koska siten saadaan tielle tehokkain välityskyky. ...vaiko sittenkin 4-raiteinen raskas rautatie, sekin kai sopisi tilaan ja saataisiin kapasiteettia niin, että ei ihan heti lopu kesken?

Väylien suunnittelussa täytyy huomioida todellinen kysyntä eikä rakentaa sitä millekään pilvilinnoille. Lisäksi suunnittelun täytyy olla hienopiirteisempää kuin koko Mansku: eri Manskun osissa on aika erilainen kuormitus, joten ratkaisutkin voivat olla erilaisia. Suunnittelu ei myöskään saa keskittyä vain ruuhkatunnin tarkasteluun. Valtaosa liikenteen volyymistä kuitenkin on ruuhka-ajan ulkoupuolella.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:48 ----------




> Työajoista mainittiin, että ovat pitkät, eikä kotiin lähdetty ennen kahdeksaa, vaikka muodollisesti työaika loppui jo kuuden aikoihin. Poikkeuksen tästä muodosti luennoitsijan pomo, joka asui hieman kauempana ja jonka juna lähti 18:30. Näyttäkää mulle suomalainen vastaavassa asemassa oleva henkilö, jonka työaikoja määrittävät joukkoliikenteen aikataulut.


Siis junaa käyttävä työntekijä joutui lähtemään töistä puoltatoista tuntia aiemmin kuin muut aikataulujen vuoksi. Eikö tämä lähinnä kerro yllättävänkin kehnosta junaliikenteen palvelutasosta?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:48 ----------




> Nykytilanteessa auto koetaan mukavammaksi. Siispä mukavuussyyt ohjaavat auton käyttämiseen, eivät joukkoliikenteen käyttämiseen. Eli mukavuussyyt eivät johda joukkoliikenteen käyttämiseen, koska joukkoliikenne sellaisena kuin se Helsingissä on toteutettu, ei ole mukavaa. Helsingissä ei siis valita joukkoliikennettä mukavuussyistä vaan muista syistä. Jos on mahdollisuus mukavuuteen, eli yksityisautoiluun, valitaan yksityisautoilu. Tämä on aika perverssi tilanne.


Uskoisin, että keskeinen syy auton valintaan on ajansäästö, tai sitten on todellista tarvetta auton kuljetuskapasiteetille. Ajansäästö on monesti todella merkittävä, kun matka ei suuntaudu suoraan keskustaan. Ihan ensimmäisenä ei tulisi mieleen käyttää sanaa "mukavuus" puhuttaessa autoilusta Helsingissä. Eipä tule äkkiä mieleen toista yhtä autoiluvihamielistä liikenneympäristöä.

Tavallaan toki olet oikeassa: monille matkoille joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on kertakaikkisen sietämätön, jolloin mielekkäinä vaihtoehtoina on sietää Helsinki-autoilun kurjuutta tai olla menemättä kokonaan. Kaupunkirakenteesta johtuen liikennevirrat taas jäävät helposti niin ohuiksi, että hyvää joukkoliikennettä ei kannata järjestää.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta voisithan sä ajatusleikkinä miettiä miltä Sveavägen näyttäisi jos metro otettaisiin pois maan alta ja laitettaisiin se kulkemaan kadulla ajoratojen välissä. Tukholman metrojunathan ovat yhtä kapeat kuin keski-eurooppalaiset raitiovaunut ja kun joku ehdotti 75 metrisiä raitiovaunuja Helsinkiin niin se on melkein metrojunan pituus se.


Raitioliikenteen ja metroliikenteen ero on se, että raitioliikenne ei tarvitse jokaiselle linjalle satojen miljoonien tunneleita, vaan verkostoa voi laajentaa melko järkevillä hinnoilla niin kauan kuin sopivia katuja ja reittejä löytyy. Eli minun ei tarvitse leikkiä sillä ajatuksella, että Tukholman vihreällä ratikkalinjalla kulkisi 75 metrisiä ratikoita Sveavägeniä pitkin kahden minuutin välein suuntaansa, vaan että raitioverkostolla kulkisi linjoja samaan suuntaan myös vaikkapa Upplandsgatanilla ja Birger Jarlsgatanilla. Luonnollisestikin raitiovaunuille Helsingissäkin, ihan niin kuin tänä päivänä tuon Töölön halki kulkevalle bussiliikenteellekin, tarvitaan useita reittejä, sekä kapasitettia että palvelua parantamaan.

Mutta luultavasti et oikeasti pitänyt minua niin tyhmänä, että olisin ehdottanut yhtä reittiä raitiovaunuilla korvaamaan koko Sveavägenin tunnelin.

----------


## GT8N

> Hetken asiaa mietittyäni olen asiasta ihan eri mieltä. Eihän tehokkuusoptimoinnissa ole mitään järkeä, sillä se johtaa juuri siihen, että Manskusta kannattaisi tehdä 6-kaistainen ratikkamotari, koska siten saadaan tielle tehokkain välityskyky. ...vaiko sittenkin 4-raiteinen raskas rautatie, sekin kai sopisi tilaan ja saataisiin kapasiteettia niin, että ei ihan heti lopu kesken?


6 raiteinen raitioväylä ei ollut ehkä jutun pointti.




> Siis junaa käyttävä työntekijä joutui lähtemään töistä puoltatoista tuntia aiemmin kuin muut aikataulujen vuoksi. Eikö tämä lähinnä kerro yllättävänkin kehnosta junaliikenteen palvelutasosta?


Kyllä täälltä Suomesta löytyy paljon lohduttomampiakin esimerkkejä junaliikenteen palvelustason olemattomuudesta. Paljon kertoo jo se, että vain pääkaupunkiseudulla on lähiliikennettä ja muissa suurissa kaupungeissa ei mitään. Joku varmaan muistaa myös kuinka esim. Savon yöjunatarjontaa "kehitettiin" syyskuussa 2006. Eikä liikenteen "laadun" esimerkit siihen lopu.




> Uskoisin, että keskeinen syy auton valintaan on ajansäästö, tai sitten on todellista tarvetta auton kuljetuskapasiteetille. Ajansäästö on monesti todella merkittävä, kun matka ei suuntaudu suoraan keskustaan. Ihan ensimmäisenä ei tulisi mieleen käyttää sanaa "mukavuus" puhuttaessa autoilusta Helsingissä. Eipä tule äkkiä mieleen toista yhtä autoiluvihamielistä liikenneympäristöä.


Vastaava pätee myös nykyiseen pintaliikenteeseen. Joukkoliikenne on lähtökohtaisesti säälittävästi hoidettua, epäluotettavaa ja hidasta. Eikä asialle edes yritetä tehdä mitään.




> Tavallaan toki olet oikeassa: monille matkoille joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on kertakaikkisen sietämätön, jolloin mielekkäinä vaihtoehtoina on sietää Helsinki-autoilun kurjuutta tai olla menemättä kokonaan. Kaupunkirakenteesta johtuen liikennevirrat taas jäävät helposti niin ohuiksi, että hyvää joukkoliikennettä ei kannata järjestää.


 Monet vilkkaatkin liikennevirrat sivuutetaan jatkusvsti liikennehankkeiden toteuttamisessa sekä suunnittelussa. Poikittaisliikenteen kehittäminen on jäänyt korulauseiden tasolle. Raidejokeri polkee paikallaan vuosikymmenestä toiseen, poikittaisliikenteessä tarjonta on heikkoa/olematonta. Ja siellä missä on huomattavia liikennevirtoja, ei joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa tai laatua haluta parantaa. Siten monilla reiteillä auto on ajallisesti ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto. Valitettavasti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Raitioliikenteen ja metroliikenteen ero on se, että raitioliikenne ei tarvitse jokaiselle linjalle satojen miljoonien tunneleita, vaan verkostoa voi laajentaa melko järkevillä hinnoilla niin kauan kuin sopivia katuja ja reittejä löytyy. Eli minun ei tarvitse leikkiä sillä ajatuksella, että Tukholman vihreällä ratikkalinjalla kulkisi 75 metrisiä ratikoita Sveavägeniä pitkin kahden minuutin välein suuntaansa, vaan että raitioverkostolla kulkisi linjoja samaan suuntaan myös vaikkapa Upplandsgatanilla ja Birger Jarlsgatanilla. Luonnollisestikin raitiovaunuille Helsingissäkin, ihan niin kuin tänä päivänä tuon Töölön halki kulkevalle bussiliikenteellekin, tarvitaan useita reittejä, sekä kapasitettia että palvelua parantamaan.
> 
> Mutta luultavasti et oikeasti pitänyt minua niin tyhmänä, että olisin ehdottanut yhtä reittiä raitiovaunuilla korvaamaan koko Sveavägenin tunnelin.


En usko että tukholmalaiset olisivat erityisen tyytyväisiä jos metroa ei olis koksaan rakennettu sinne ja ihmiset länsi- ja luoteispuolen lähiöihin joutuisivat kaikki kulkemaan busseilla ja raitiovaunuilla. Vaikka liikennettä pystyisi hajauttamaan useita katuja pitkin. Mitä enemmän liikennettä kadulla, sen heikompi viihtyvyys. Jokainen niistä vähän vanhemmista foorumin kirjoittajista jotka olivat aikuisiässä jo 1970-luvulla enne Helsingin metron nykyisen ainoan linjan valmistumista voivat vahvistaa sen, millaista liikenne ja ympäristö oli Rautatientorilta Kulosaaren sillalle johtavalla osuudella. Itse olin silloin vasta teini-ikäinen ja muistikuvat vähän hataria enkä liikkunut itäisessä Helsingissä kovin usein, mutta sen muistan että Kaisaniemenkadulla olisi pitänyt käyttää kaasunaamaria kun bussiarmaada lähti rautatientorilta jyräämään. 

Todellinen syy miksi eräät foorumin kirjoittajat täällä vastustavat Töölön metroa, Pisaraa tai vaihtoehtoisesti raitiotietunnelin rakentamista Mannerheimintien alle on se, että he pelkäävät että Laajasaloon 220 miljoonaa maksava raitiotiesiltayhteys joka palvelee vain yhtä lähiötä ei toteudu jos Helsingin kaupunki priorisoi Töölön kautta kulkevan joukkoliikenteen tärkeämmäksi kehittämiskohteeksi. Siksi he yrittävät vähätellä liikenneongelmia ja ehdottavat vain pieniä parannuksia kuten liikennevaloetuuksien muuttamista jolla säästettäisiin korkentaan pari minuuttia matka-ajasta mutta kun se ei auta ollenkaan koska on monia muitakin ongelmia joita tilanpuutteen vuoksi ei voida ratkaista. Jos esim Munkkivuoreen tai Haagoihin halutaan tosissaan raitiotie on jotain radikaalimpaa tehtävä. Omasta mielestäni Laajasalon silta voidaan rakentaa vaikka se olisi vahvasti etupainotteinen investointi mutta Mannerheimintien ja Töölön joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen ei ole niin vähäpätöinen asia että se kannattaisi uhrata sillan vuoksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> En usko että tukholmalaiset olisivat erityisen tyytyväisiä jos metroa ei olis koksaan rakennettu sinne ja ihmiset länsi- ja luoteispuolen lähiöihin joutuisivat kaikki kulkemaan busseilla ja raitiovaunuilla. Vaikka liikennettä pystyisi hajauttamaan useita katuja pitkin. Mitä enemmän liikennettä kadulla, sen heikompi viihtyvyys. Jokainen niistä vähän vanhemmista foorumin kirjoittajista jotka olivat aikuisiässä jo 1970-luvulla enne Helsingin metron nykyisen ainoan linjan valmistumista voivat vahvistaa sen, millaista liikenne ja ympäristö oli Rautatientorilta Kulosaaren sillalle johtavalla osuudella. Itse olin silloin vasta teini-ikäinen ja muistikuvat vähän hataria enkä liikkunut itäisessä Helsingissä kovin usein, mutta sen muistan että Kaisaniemenkadulla olisi pitänyt käyttää kaasunaamaria kun bussiarmaada lähti rautatientorilta jyräämään.


No ohhoh. Nyt taisi lähteä vähän metro käsistä.

Vihreä linja Slussenilta Hökarängeniin olisi toiminut vallan loistavasti raitiovaunuilla vuonna 1950. Varmaankin vielä 1950-luvun lopun laajennuksiin saakka olisi kolmen vaunun yksiköt riittänyt. Mutta siinä vaiheessa olisi varmasti tarvittu jo rinnakkaisia reittejä. Tänä päivänähän Södermalmin eteläpuolelta, eli Söder om Söderistä, pääsee kahta reittiä Alvikiin. Tämä olisi toteutunut jo vuonna 1958, jos vaunukaluston tyyppi ei olisi vaihtunut metrojuniin.

Sama koskee Helsingin metroa. Yksi runkolinja, joka olisi vastannut nykyistä metrolinjaa, ei ratikoilla toimisi (no, ehkä ihan äärimmäisestä pakosta, joo). Sen sijaan rinnakkaisia reittejä, Laajasalon, Kulosaaren ja Viikin kautta sikin sokin määränpäihinsä, vuosaariin, mellunmäkiin ja minne ikinä tahdottaisikaan. Ja tämä verkosto olisi saattanut toteutua metron hinnalla, mutta aivan toisenlaisella palvelutasolla. Mistään linjasta ei olisi tarvinnut tehdä hidasraitiotietä, minkään ei olisi pakko jumittaa Hämeentiellä tai Pitkälläsillalla eikä mitään ei oli tarvinnut ahtaa tunneliin. Mutta tämä olisi vaatinut sen ratkaisevan muutoksen silloin, kun asioista päätettiin. Nyt on vähän myöhäistä lähteä asiaa järkevästi lähestymään, vaan tarvitaan vähintäänkin yhden Länsimetron miljardi jo pelkästään suunnitteluun.  :Smile: 

Eli vertaus ennen metroa ja metron jälkeen ei nyt ihan toimi tässä yhteydessä.





> Todellinen syy miksi eräät foorumin kirjoittajat täällä vastustavat Töölön metroa, Pisaraa tai vaihtoehtoisesti raitiotietunnelin rakentamista Mannerheimintien alle on se, että he pelkäävät että Laajasaloon 220 miljoonaa maksava raitiotiesiltayhteys joka palvelee vain yhtä lähiötä ei toteudu jos Helsingin kaupunki priorisoi Töölön kautta kulkevan joukkoliikenteen tärkeämmäksi kehittämiskohteeksi. Siksi he yrittävät vähätellä liikenneongelmia ja ehdottavat vain pieniä  parannuksia kuten liikennevaloetuuksien muuttamista jolla säästettäisiin  korkentaan pari minuuttia matka-ajasta mutta kun se ei auta ollenkaan  koska on monia muitakin ongelmia joita tilanpuutteen vuoksi ei voida  ratkaista. Jos esim Munkkivuoreen tai Haagoihin halutaan tosissaan  raitiotie on jotain radikaalimpaa tehtävä. Omasta mielestäni Laajasalon  silta voidaan rakentaa vaikka se olisi vahvasti etupainotteinen  investointi mutta Mannerheimintien ja Töölön joukkoliikenteen  kehittäminen ei ole niin vähäpätöinen asia että se kannattaisi uhrata  sillan vuoksi.


Nyt en pysynyt ihan raiteilla. En ymmärrä miten sait nämä kaksi asiaa liittymään toisiinsa? Vaikka tunneli Mannerheimintien alla maksaisi puoli miljardia, en olisi yhtään sitä vastaan, että tuo puoli miljardia laitettaisiin sen sijaan täällä esitettyihin vaihtoehtoihin saavuttaen näin parempaa joukkoliikennettä. Minun puolestani Töölön kautta kulkeva joukkoliikenne voidaan nostaa vaikka koko Suomen tärkeimmäksi kehittämiskohteeksi unohtaen laajasalot ja muut, kunhan se toteutetaan järkevästi.

Luultavasti yksikään ei täällä ole vähätellyt Töölön ja Mannerheimintien liikenneongelmaa (paitsi ratikkatunnelin kannattajat, jotka mieluiten pyyhkäisevät pienimmän pahan maan alle, jotta ylhäällä maan päällä saisivat citymaasturilaiset jatkaa voittokulkuaan), vaan tarjonnut siihen ratkaisuja, melko radikaalejakin. Täällä on todettu varmaan tuhat kertaa, että sitä tilaa saa parhaiten autoilta. Ne jotka ovat nähneet joukkoliikennepriorisoituja katuja, ymmärtävät, kuinka suurersta muutoksesta on kyse, ja toisaalta kuinka ison työn ja asennemuutoksen se selvästi vaatii. Vaikuttaa näillä näkymillä aika toivottomalta.

----------


## hylje

> Itse olin silloin vasta teini-ikäinen ja muistikuvat vähän hataria enkä liikkunut itäisessä Helsingissä kovin usein, mutta sen muistan että Kaisaniemenkadulla olisi pitänyt käyttää kaasunaamaria kun bussiarmaada lähti rautatientorilta jyräämään.


Ja siis ainoa vaihtoehto bussiarmaadalle oli tunnelijuna?




> Todellinen syy miksi eräät foorumin kirjoittajat täällä vastustavat Töölön metroa, Pisaraa tai vaihtoehtoisesti raitiotietunnelin rakentamista Mannerheimintien alle on se, että he pelkäävät että Laajasaloon 220 miljoonaa maksava raitiotiesiltayhteys joka palvelee vain yhtä lähiötä ei toteudu jos Helsingin kaupunki priorisoi Töölön kautta kulkevan joukkoliikenteen tärkeämmäksi kehittämiskohteeksi.


Ei ole todellinen syy. Joko Töölön metron tai Pisaran hinnalla saisi sekä Laajasalon yhteydet pikaraitiotasoisena Kaivokadulle asti että Töölön suunnan pikaraitioratkaisut Lasipalatsilta Munkkivuoreen ja Haagaan. Tästä jäisi vielä rahaa yli esim. 58-ratikalle Herttoniemeen asti. Pintaratkaisut ovat niin mielettömän halpoja, että niitä saa koko verkoston yhden tunnelin hinnalla. Palveleeko verkosto paremmin kuin yksi tunneli? 




> Siksi he yrittävät vähätellä liikenneongelmia ja ehdottavat vain pieniä parannuksia kuten liikennevaloetuuksien muuttamista jolla säästettäisiin korkentaan pari minuuttia matka-ajasta mutta kun se ei auta ollenkaan koska on monia muitakin ongelmia joita tilanpuutteen vuoksi ei voida ratkaista.


Se pari minuuttia on parasta, mitä voi tehdä tuhoamatta pintaliikenteen tehokasta palvelua. Tunneliin kaivautuminen ei harvan pysäkkivälin takia korvaa pintaliikennettä, eikä siten ole vertailukelpoinen vaihtoehto. Ja kun yhden tunnelin hinnalla saa parannettua tukkoista pintaliikennettä sujuvaksi laajalla alueella, palataan siihen tunneliin kunhan pintaliikenne on niin hyvää kuin se voi olla.

Tilanpuute on, kuten moni kirjoittaja yllä on laajentanut, vääriin asioihin priorisoimalla tehty ongelma. Joukkoliikenne on niin tehokasta, että sille riittää tilaa. Erityisesti pinnalla, jossa se on tehokkaimmillaan.

----------


## Salomaa

Mitä vähemmän keskustassa on parkkipaikkoja ja yksityisautoilla ajettavia katuja, sitä vähemmän keskustaan henkilöautoja ajaa. Mutta ja virkamiehet ja jonkun puolueeen poliitikot ottavat puheeksi uuden parkkihallin rakentamisen keskustaan, kun edellinen on juuri saatu valmiiksi. Tällä halutaan kertoa, että Helsingin keskustaan myös henkilöautolla saapuminen on sopiva tapa.

Mutta sitten täällä foorumilla me voimme keskustella, mikä valotekniikkajärjestely Ruoholahdenkadulla mahdollistaa sujuvan raitioliikenteen ja henkilöautoliikenteen vuorottelun. 

Pohjois-Espalandin muuttamisesta kävelykaduksi on puhuttua vuosia ja puhutaan edelleen vuosikymmeniä, koska viides jäähalli tuo uusia autoja Töölöön, niin kyllä erään puolueen poliitikot alkavat sitten puhua kävelykatujen muuttamisesta autoliikennekaduksi. Se on nimittäin niin että jonkun ryhmän palveleminen on tärkeää.

----------


## Dakkus

> Siis junaa käyttävä työntekijä joutui lähtemään töistä puoltatoista tuntia aiemmin kuin muut aikataulujen vuoksi. Eikö tämä lähinnä kerro yllättävänkin kehnosta junaliikenteen palvelutasosta?


Kertoopa hyvinkin. Ja mielenkiintoistahan tässä on sekin, että junaliikenne koetaan silti mukavammaksi valinnaksi kuin autoliikenne. Osasyynä lienee se, että kun kyse on Frankfurtista ja kahden tunnin vuorovälistä, juna on menossa huomattavan kauas, ehkä hyvinkin yli 200 km päähän, koska junathan eivät ole tuolla ihan hitaita.
Pääpointti silti on, että asiasta puhunut ihminenkään ei tuntunut pitävän tuota ratkaisua mitenkään erityisen poikkeuksellisena. Kyllä normisuomalainen olisi aika herkästi korostettu sitä, että kyseinen henkilö ei kulje omalla autolla.




> Uskoisin, että keskeinen syy auton valintaan on ajansäästö,


Näinpä. Eli mukavuus. Seuraavaksi mainitsemasi kuljetuskapasiteetti on esimerkki muusta kuin mukavuustekijästä ja myös asiasta, jossa joukkoliikenteen on käytännössä mahdotonta olla mikään vaihtoehto. Mukavuudessa, jonka yksi tekijä ajansäästö on, joukkoliikenne on kykenevä voittamaan henkilöautoilun. Kaupunkiolosuhteissa myös ajansäästön kautta.



> Tavallaan toki olet oikeassa: monille matkoille joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on kertakaikkisen sietämätön, jolloin mielekkäinä vaihtoehtoina on sietää Helsinki-autoilun kurjuutta tai olla menemättä kokonaan. Kaupunkirakenteesta johtuen liikennevirrat taas jäävät helposti niin ohuiksi, että hyvää joukkoliikennettä ei kannata järjestää.


Näinpä. Juuri se, että vaikka autoilu miljoonan asukkaan kaupungeissa tapaa olla aika ikävää puuhaa, joukkoliikenne ei onnistu Helsingissä kilpailemaan laadullaan, on aika erikoista. Esim. Berliinissä asuessa huomasin, että joukkoliikennekäyttäjien joukossa oli enemmän keski-ikäisiä miehiä kuin Helsingissä. Toisaalta, siellä on myöskin ikävämpää autoilla, koska kaikenlaisia yllättäviä liikennejärjestelyitä on enemmän, autoilijat käyttävät luovuuttaan usein aika ikävillä tavoilla, eikä kaupungissa ole yhtä laajaa moottoritie- ja moottorikatuverkkoa kuin Helsingissä. Silti, väittäisin eroa olevan ihan asenteissakin.
Samaten Kölnin laitamilla asuva erinomaisesti toimeentuleva yrittäjä vei meidät Kölniin paikallisjunalla autonsa sijaan. Asemalle tosin muistaakseni ajettiin autolla. Suomalaisin silmin se oli aika hämmentävää toimintaa, koska täällä joukkoliikenteellä on niin laaduton imago, ettei sillä kovin herkästi matkusta sellainen, jolla on varaa isoon Bemariin. Asialle tulisi tehdä jotain, niin olisi tarveautoilijoille Helsingissä enemmän tilaa ja mukavampi ajaa.

----------


## kompura

> Näinpä. Eli mukavuus. Seuraavaksi mainitsemasi kuljetuskapasiteetti on esimerkki muusta kuin mukavuustekijästä ja myös asiasta, jossa joukkoliikenteen on käytännössä mahdotonta olla mikään vaihtoehto. Mukavuudessa, jonka yksi tekijä ajansäästö on, joukkoliikenne on kykenevä voittamaan henkilöautoilun. Kaupunkiolosuhteissa myös ajansäästön kautta.


Minusta ajansäästöä ei voi pitää mukavuustekijänä, vaan se on selkeästi arvotettavissa oleva asia. Ei ole ihan yhdentekevää kestääkö matka 20 min vai tunnin.

Mukavuustekijöitä sitten on esim. se että ei tarvitse tarpoa tuiskussa puolta kilometriä odottamaan bussia ja se että voi valita matkustusympäristön olot (esim. lämpötila, musiikki, istuimen säädöt) mielensä mukaisiksi. Toisaalta julkisilla ei tarvitse huolehtia muusta liikenteestä tai etsiä parkkipaikkaa. 

Yksityisyys on jossain mukavuustekijän ja "rahassa mitattavan" edun välimaastossa. Autossa voi puhua puhelimessa luottamuksellisia työasioita, mutta julkisissa ei voi. Julkisissa voisi olla aikaa lukea luottamuksellisia dokumentteja, mutta se ei liene viisasta. 




> Juuri se, että vaikka autoilu miljoonan asukkaan kaupungeissa tapaa olla aika ikävää puuhaa, joukkoliikenne ei onnistu Helsingissä kilpailemaan laadullaan, on aika erikoista. Esim. Berliinissä asuessa huomasin, että joukkoliikennekäyttäjien joukossa oli enemmän keski-ikäisiä miehiä kuin Helsingissä.


Miljoonakaupungeissa autoilu ei useinkaan ole vielä mitenkään erityisen ikävää puuhaa. Sen sijaan, kun kaupungin koko alkaa olla 10-milj, niin silloin ikävyyttä on melkoisen varmasti tiedossa. Lontoo ja Pariisi (ja Berliini?) eivät oikein ole mitään autoilijan unelmia, mutta niissäkin autoliikenne toimii jotenkin. Joukkoliikenne on tosin hyvin kilpailukykyistä. 

Kun Helsingissä ei ole juuri yli miljoonaa asukasta, onkin aika yllättävää, että kaikki liikenne on lähinnä kurjuuden jakamista. Syynä tähän on varmaan se, että kaikki ovat halunneet asua metsässä kaupungin keskellä, joten kunnon tiivistä kaupunkirakennetta on aika vähän. Puuttuuko Helsingistä myös alan osaamista? Todellisen osaamisen sijasta päätöksentekoa ohjaa ehkä liiaksi poliittiset intohimot.




> Samaten Kölnin laitamilla asuva erinomaisesti toimeentuleva yrittäjä vei meidät Kölniin paikallisjunalla autonsa sijaan. Asemalle tosin muistaakseni ajettiin autolla. Suomalaisin silmin se oli aika hämmentävää toimintaa, koska täällä joukkoliikenteellä on niin laaduton imago


Minusta keskisarjan saksalaiset suurkaupungit, kuten Köln ja München ovat sellaisia, joista Suomessakin toivoisi otettavan mallia. Niissä on mainiosti toimiva julkinen liikenne, mutta autoilua ei ole mitenkään sorsittu sen toteuttamiseksi. Ihmiset voivat hyvin pitkälti liikkua omien tarpeidensa ja mieltymystensä mukaan sillä mikä kulloinkin tuntuu sopivalta.

Mitä joukkoliikenteen laaduttomaan imagoon tulee, niin kyse ei ole pelkästään imago-ongelmasta. Varsinkin bussit ovat usein aivan ruokottomassa kunnossa vaikka Saksaan verrattuna. Samoin perinteinen lähijunakalusto on kuin raikas tuulahdus suoraan Brezhnevin vuosilta. Vaikka kalusto teknisesti kestäisikin 40+ vuotta, sitä ei ehkä imagosyistä ole järkevää käyttää loppuun.

----------


## Dakkus

> Minusta ajansäästöä ei voi pitää mukavuustekijänä, vaan se on selkeästi arvotettavissa oleva asia. Ei ole ihan yhdentekevää kestääkö matka 20 min vai tunnin.


Olet oikeassa, ei todellakaan ole. On paljon epämukavampaa, että liikenteessä joutuu viettämään tunnin kuin että siellä joutuu viettämään 20 minuuttia.




> Mukavuustekijöitä sitten on esim. se että ei tarvitse tarpoa tuiskussa puolta kilometriä odottamaan bussia


Totta, mutta tämä ei olekaan mikään joukkoliikenteen sisäänrakennettu ominaisuus. Eikä toisaalta ole henkilöautoiluun sisäänrakennettua, ettei tuollaisia ongelmia olisi.
Erään eksäni vanhemmat olivat tämän asian suhteen hämmästyttäviä tapauksia, vaikka muuten tosi hyviä tyyppejä olivatkin. Kotoa oli kyllä 10 minuutin kävely bussipysäkille, mutta molempien työpaikat olivat bussin reitin varrella. Toisen olisi pitänyt kävellä pysäkiltä yhden toimistotalon ohi omalleen ja toisen lampsia Rautatieaseman läpi ja Rautatientorin yli.
Sen sijaan he maksavat autoistaan niin isot kulut, että sillä saisi ylimääräisen lomamatkan tai pari per vuosi. Toisella on paikka parkkihallissa keskustassa, kätevästi hieman yli kilometrin kävelymatkan päässä työpaikalta, toinen saa kaivaa talvisin autoaan työpäivän lopuksi hangesta ja raaputella tuulilasista jäitä pois. Ja tietysti, sen sijaan että nuo kaksi matkaisivat työmatkansa söpösti yhdessä bussilla edes menomatkat, he ajavat kumpainenkin omilla autoillaan erikseen. Eipähän tarvitse katsella puolisonsa naamaa tai pelätä kätensä joutuvan hänen kätensä käpälöimäksi.
Silloin, kun satuimme heidän kyydissään keskustaan kulkemaan, näitä asioita oli mielenkiintoista pohtia ajaessa puolet matkasta bussin takalinjakilpeä ja toiset puolet (päätä kääntämällä) etulinjakilpeä katsoen (joo, bussi oli tosiaan noinkin paljon hitaampi kuin henkiöauto kyseisellä ruuhkaisella pääväylällä...)
Ja sitten ihan oma lukunsa ovat nuo parkkihallit. Ei mahdu mun kaaliin, miksi joku haluaa ehdoin tahdoin ahtautua joka päivä sellaiseen harmaaseen, meluisaan ja pakokaasunkatkuiseen loukkoon. Mikä sellaiseen masokismiin ajaa? Jos vertaa vaikka Kampin bussiterminaalia (tai miksei Elieliäkin) mihin tahansa parkkihalliin, miellyttävyydessä on eroa kuin sateisella kaamosyöllä ja aurinkoisella kesäpäivällä.
Ja sen sjaan, että istuisi ratissa kiroilemassa muiden törttöilyä, voisi napata läppärin ja nettitikun esiin ja hoitaa osan työsähköposteista alta pois työmatkalla ennen kuin alkaa perille päästyään hoitaa nitä työpuheluita, jotka on kuitenkin parempi hoitaa siellä, missä on mahdollisuus käyttää kynää, paperia ja tietokonetta sekä pläräillä mappeja.




> ja se että voi valita matkustusympäristön olot (esim. lämpötila, musiikki, istuimen säädöt) mielensä mukaisiksi.


Matkustuslämpötilan voi valita mielensä mukaiseksi joukkoliikenteessäkin. Tämä on toteutettavissa erityistyökaluilla kuten paita tai takki, joita on mahdollista säätää tarpeen mukaan. Toki Helsingin ulkopuolisen maailman joukkoliikenteessä epämiellyttävä lämpötila nyt on ylipäätänsäkin yhtä suuri ongelma kuin iellä toimistorakennuksessa  :Smile: 
Musiikin valitseminenhan onnistuu joukkoliikenteessä jopa paremmin kuin autossa, kun liikenteen ääniä ei ole tarpeen kuulla musiikin yli.




> Yksityisyys on jossain mukavuustekijän ja "rahassa mitattavan" edun välimaastossa.


Joo, yksinäisyys onkin auton ainoa hyvä puoli. (EDIT: ainiin, toki on myöskin tosiaan mahdollista säätää sitä penkkiä) En tosin tiedä, onko se sen arvoista, että työmatkallaan voi tehdä töitä vain hyvin rajatuissa määrin: sen, mitä voi puhelimessa ilman muistiinpanovälineitä hoitaa, ei muuta.




> Mitä joukkoliikenteen laaduttomaan imagoon tulee, niin kyse ei ole pelkästään imago-ongelmasta.


Tuossahan sä linkkaat yhteen malliesimerkkiin imago-ongelman syystä ja samalla väität sen olevan osoitus siitä, että ongelma on jossain muussa kuin kämmätyssä imagossa.
Juuri tuollainen ylläpidon välinpitämättömyys yhdessä epätasaisen ajon, heikon täsmällisyyden ja luotettavuuden, epäselvän linjaston, luokattoman tiedotuksen ja heikkojen pysäkkijärjestelyjen kanssa on syynä siihen, että joukkoliikenteen imago on niin surkea. Kuten yllä olen listannut, autolla on kannettavanaan hirveä määrä epämiellyttävyystekijöitä, joita joukkoliikenteellä ei ole. Ja ainoa puoli, joka autossa on joukkoliikennettä paremmin tyypillisille kaupungissa asuvalle ja työskentelevälle työntekijälle on sen mahdollistama matkustamisen yksinäisyys, joka on joillekin ihmisille hyvinkin tärkeä arvo. Tosin hekin sitten tuppaavat haluamaan liftareita kyytiin, jotta olisi joku jonka kanssa pölistä... Go figure.
On tietysti olemassa ryhmiä, joille auto on oikeasti ainoa järkevä kulkuväline. Tällaisia ihmisiä ovat ennen kaikkea ne, joiden on syystä tai toisesta kuljetettava paljon tavaraa kotinsa ja työpaikkansa välillä  Ehkä esim. työpaikka on joka päivä eri paikassa, jolloin tavaroita ei voi säilyttää työpaikalla. Tuollaisia ihmisiä vaan on hyvin vähän ja kaiken järjen mukaan joukkoliikenteen pitäisi olla kaikille muille parempi vaihtoehto kuin henkilöautoilun. (tai ainakin itse katson, että mahdollisuus oikeasti keskittyä musiikkin tai tehdä töitä tai lukea lehteä tai surffata netissä on niin kiva, että se menee sataprosenttisen yksityisyyden edelle). Mutta, koska löyhästi aikataulun mukaisesti asfalttitietä pomppivan ja ympäröivään ruuhkaan jumittuneena matelevan, mutta silti horkkaisesti hytkyvän joukkoliikennevälineen vaarallisen mädästä lattiasta kasvaa sieniä, koska sen linjakartta on yhtä selkeä kuin Venetsia, koska pysäkillä joutuu sitä joskus etuajassa mutta tälläkin kertaa myöhässä kulkevaa pomppuhirviötä odotellessa seisomaan räntäsateessa ja koska vaihtopysäkiltä ei löydä toiselle ilman navigaattoria tai telepaattisia kykyjä, ihmiset päätyvät silti kokemaan henkilöauton kätevämmäksi ja mukavammaksi. Sinänsä ymmärrettävää, mutta eikö joukkoliikenne kannattaisi pistää kuntoon niin, että nuo samat ihmiset pääsisivät töihinsä sekä mukavammin että nopeammin niin, että heidän työmatkansa myös tulisivat yhteiskunnalle halvemmiksi kuin nykyisin henkilöautopohjaisin järjestelyin?
Autotiet voitaisiin sitten jättää niiden muutamien käyttöön, jotka niitä oikeasti tarvitsevat, koska heidän on itsensä lisäksi kuljetettava töihin suuri määrä tavaraa.

Enkä mä ikinä osannut antaa anteeksi eksäni ajokortille anteeksi sitä, että vapaa-aikamme syötiin silpuksi. Kun ennen pyöräilimme yhdessä paikasta toiseen tai kuljimme julkisilla tarpeen mukaan, yhtäkkiä olimmekin sidottuja keskustassa sijaitsevaan parkkipaikkaan. Ei voinutkaan enää spontaanisti lähteä tekemään jotain kivaa, kun lopuksi olisi aina pitänyt kiertää keskustan kautta hakemassa auto sen sijaan, että olisi vain mennyt suoraan kotiin. Ja kuinkahan monta kertaa menin pyörällä edeltä ja odottelin määränpäässä, kun parempi puoliskoni haki kätevän autonsa kätevästä parkkihallinloukosta, ajoi sen kätevästi ruuhkan läpi luokseni ja etsi parkkipaikan (no joo, mä kyllä hoidin silloin tällöin parkkipaikanetsimisen sinä odotellessani, varasin paikan parkkeeramalla siihen itseni ja polkupyöräni ja ohjasin puhelimitse teleoperaattorille maksaen kätevän auton paikkaan, jossa sen sitten saattoi kätevästi taskuparkkeerata ja kahlata lätäkön yli jalkakäytävälle, josta saattoi hyvinkin olla alle viiden minuutin kävely sen putiikin tai kaverin ovelle, minne milloinkin oli matka).
Tietysti samalla piti sitten motivoida kumppaniaan käymään kuntosalilla, kun lopetetun pyöräilyn aiheuttamaa kunnon heikkenemistä oli kompensoitava maksamalla siitä, että pääsi kuntosalille ajamaan valkoista pyörää, josta puuttui takarengas. Aikaakin siihen kuntosalitouhuun kului  ja se aika oli pois yhdessäololta. Tapa tehdä työ- ja koulupäivien jälkeen sitä sun tätä kivaa vaihtui Kampissa milloin missäkin portailla tai Tennispalatsissa istuskeluun, silloin tällöin ravintolassa kalliilla syömiseen.
Mutta pitihän sitä nyt ajaa autolla, kun siihen kerran varaa oli.
Ei auttanut, että toin touhun järjettömyyttä esille. Olisi pitänyt muuttaa yhteen, että autosta huolimatta olisi ollut kunnolla yhteistä aikaa. Asuntojonossa kärvistellessä kuitenkin tuhraantui niin paljon aikaa, että ehdimme etääntyä toisistamme. Se, että viikkoa suhteen lopun jälkeen sain tietää meidän saaneen asunnon, ei enää paljoa pelastanut. Asuntojono muuten olisi ollut lyhyempi, jos yksityisautoilu ei olisi räjäyttänyt kaupunkirakennetta sellaiseksi, ettei Helsinkiin enää mahdu taloja... Tietysti paljon muutakin oli siinä suhteessa vialla, mutta se ajokortti vesitti kaiken sen, millä minä olisin osannut tilannetta korjata. Tuota ennen mä pidin autoilua tyhmänä ja autoilijoiden oman edun vastaisena. Tuon jälkeen mä olen pitänyt autoilua oikeasti idioottimaisena ja ärsyttävänä touhuna, joka saa mun veren turhan lähelle kiehumispistettä.
Auto muuttaa kaupungin verkosta joukoksi pisteitä. Ei kiva.

Tämä asia kaikenkaikkiaan hämmentää mua. Miksi infran pitää olla niin sekopäisesti ja asukasvihamielisesti rakennettu? Miksei sinne Mannerheimintielle voi järjestää ratikoille liikennevaloetuuksia niin, että jäljelle jäävät autoilijat pääsisivät nykyistä kätevämmin perille?

----------


## hmikko

Melko viihdyttävää tekstiä tämä Mannerheimintie-ketju.

----------


## Antero Alku

Olen työhöni liittyen tullut nyt kokeeksi tehneeksi GPS-jäljet Mannerheimintien raitioliikenteestä kahteen suuntaan. Kyse on vain yksittäistapauksista, mutta sattumalta tuli tallennetuksi varsin mielenkiintoinen pari. Toiseen suuntaan linjanopeus oli 18,8 km/h ja toiseen suuntaan 13,8 km/h.

Nopeammassa suunnassa pysähdyskerroin oli 1,42 ja ylimääräiseen pysähtymiseen kulunut hukka-aika 11 %. Hitaammassa suunnassa pysähdykerroin oli 1,75 ja ylimääräiseen pysähtymiseen ja seisomiseen mennyt hukka-aika 29 %. Hitaammalla suunnalla vaunu seisoi usein turhaan pysäkeillä. Hyödyllinenkin pysäkkiaika oli hieman pidempi, keskimäärin 23,6 sekuntia. Nopeammassa suunnassa pysäkkaika oli keskimäärin 17,9 sekuntia.

Kummassakin suunnassa vaunun kululle on tyypillistä, että pysäkkien välillä ajetaan hitaasti. Huippunopeus on molemmissa noin 40 km/h, mutta sitä ei nopeammallakaan suunnalla kyetä pitämään pitkilläkään pysäkkiväleillä. Pitää hiljentää valoja lähestyttäessä tai raidegeometrian vuoksi. Mannerheimintien rata onkin ikävää katseltavaa. Sielläkin, missä kaarre voisi olla loiva, rata kulkee pitkään suoraan ja sitten on jyrkähkö kaarre suorien välissä. Zik-zak-liike, jonka yhtenä syynä on tehdä tilaa lomittain oleville pysäkkikorokkeille, on usein turhaa tilan tekemistä autokaistoille. Jos kaistat mahtuvat yhdessä paikassa suoran jalkakäytävän reunan ja radan väliin, miksi raidetta pitää kiemurtaa, jotta autokaistat ovat välillä leveämmät?

Hitaamman suunnan kehityspotentiaali on varsin suuri, kun ajoajassa on lähes kolmannes turhaa seisomista ja hidastamista. Turhien pysähdysten ja valojen odottamisen poisto nostaa linjanopeuden arvoon 19,4 km/h. Nopeamman suunnan linjanopeus nousee samalla keinolla arvoon 21,1 km/h. Näihin parannuksiin siis ei tarvita mitään investointeja. Vaihteet olkoon matalauraisia, joihin pitää hiljentää, ja rata olkoon nykyinen kiemura. Kunhan vain on ne liikennevaloetuudet.

Sitten jos korjataan rata ja luovutaan matalauraisista vaihteista, linjanopeudet ovat 20,8 ja 23,0 km/h. Tällöin siis ajetaan pysäkkien välit tasaista nopeutta, ei kuitenkaan enempää kuin nykyään eli 40 km/h.

Näitä linjanopeuksia voi verrata autoilun linjanopeuteen samoilla seuduilla. Reitillä Otaniemestä Töölön ja Kallion kautta Hakaniemeen henkilöauton linjanopeudeksi tuli 25,9 km/h. Matkasta puolet on Otaniemestä Meilahteen, jossa oli pysähdys vain yksissä liikennevaloissa ennen Meilahtea. Kaikkiaan tälle reitille tuli 12 pysähdystä, ja nopeus-aika-kuvaaja on hyvin samannäköinen raitiovaunun kuvaajien kanssa.

Kumpikin ratikan tallennus on tehty eilen sunnuntaina illalla. Ensin Lasipalatsilta Munkkiniemeen klo 17:38 alkaen ja sitten Tullinpuomilta Kolmikulmaan klo 21:56. Ja se hitaampi oli jälkimmäinen, vaikka silloin oli autoliikennettä selvästi vähemmän kuin ennen klo 18:aa. Eikä ero johtunut siitä, että aiempi vuoro sisältää ajon Munkkiniemeen, sillä ero on yhteisellä osuudella Tullinpuomin ja Lasipalatsin välillä. Auton reitti tuli tallennetuksi arkena alkaen klo 15:12.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Jos kaistat mahtuvat yhdessä paikassa suoran jalkakäytävän reunan ja radan väliin, miksi raidetta pitää kiemurtaa, jotta autokaistat ovat välillä leveämmät?


Riippuu mm. kaistojen määrästä. Mannerheimintien raitiotie väistää yleensä joko bussipysäkkiä tai ryhmityskaistaa. Ajoittain puurivi on katkaistu ahtaasta paikasta ja tehdään tilaa sen jatkumiselle.Tietenkin väistetään myös raitiotien omia pysäkkisaarekkeita, jos tilaa ei ole yhteensä kahden raiteen ja kahden saarekkeen verran. Kovin monessa paikassa rata ei taida erikseen tehdä tilaa muuttumattomalle määrälle autokaistoja. Mahtaako näin tapahtua missään?

Voidaan tietenkin miettiä pärjättäisiinkö ilman erillisiä bussipysäkkejä tai ryhmityskaistoja. Riippuu lähinnä miten paljon auto- ja bussiliikennettä halutaan pystyä välittämään.

----------


## 339-DF

Mannerheimintien kellotukset eivät paljasta riittävästi, koska iso hajonta johtuu suurelta osin puhtaasti siitä, että aikataulunmukaiset matka-ajat ovat poskettoman pitkiä. Osa kuljettajista noudattaa niitä ja sen vuoksi maksiminopeudet jäävät todella vaatimattomalle tasolle. Osa kuljettajista viittaa aikataululle kintaalla ja ajaa vaan. Silloin ylletään yli 40 km/h huippunopeuksiin.

Tietysti turhat mutkittelut, tehottomat valoetuudet ja matelut vaihteissa tuovat omat lusikkansa soppaan, mutta väitän, että puhtaasti aikatauluja tiukentamalla saisi Tullinpuomin ja Lasipalatsin väliltä pois ainakin 3 min ja hajontaa pienennettyä.

Pisara olisi kytkettävä pintaliikennejärjestelyihin. Nähtävästi Hyvä ja Veli ovat sopineet pisaran toteuttamisesta; virkamiehille jäisi tehtäväksi valmistella sellainen kokonaisuus, jossa pisara samalla poistaa Hämeentieltä ja Manskulta bussikaistat ja bussit. Silloin olisi tilaa suorille ja riittävän leveille ratikkakaistoille sekä turvallisesti toteutetuille, leveille fillarikaistoille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mannerheimintien kellotukset eivät paljasta riittävästi, koska iso hajonta johtuu suurelta osin puhtaasti siitä, että aikataulunmukaiset matka-ajat ovat poskettoman pitkiä. Osa kuljettajista noudattaa niitä ja sen vuoksi maksiminopeudet jäävät todella vaatimattomalle tasolle. Osa kuljettajista viittaa aikataululle kintaalla ja ajaa vaan. Silloin ylletään yli 40 km/h huippunopeuksiin.


Toki jos vain tilastoaineistoa on riittävästi, voi kuljettajan vaikutuksen laskea niistä ulos. Jos ei, täytyy vain sitten kellottaa reittiä saman kuljettajan kanssa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:02 ----------




> Nähtävästi Hyvä ja Veli ovat sopineet pisaran toteuttamisesta; virkamiehille jäisi tehtäväksi valmistella sellainen kokonaisuus, jossa pisara samalla poistaa Hämeentieltä ja Manskulta bussikaistat ja bussit.


Kaukobussien poistaminen vain menee aika vaikeaksi. Enkä pidä oikein siitäkään ajatuksesta, että ne laitettaisiin sekakaistoille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaukobussien poistaminen vain menee aika vaikeaksi. Enkä pidä oikein siitäkään ajatuksesta, että ne laitettaisiin sekakaistoille.


Sitten niiden reittiä pitää muuttaa. Idän suuntaan pääsee Sörkan rantatietä ja länteen Mechelininkatua. Kolmostien kaukodösät jäävät ongelmaksi, mutta kelpaako, jos ne ajatetaan Meklun ja Topeliuksen kautta Manskulle? Kyllähän Tullinpuomin pohjoispuolella on tilaa kaksille autokaistoille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Idän suuntaan pääsee Sörkan rantatietä --


Ajattelitko laittaa ne Kaivokadulle, jolla ei edes kolme vaivaista bussilinjaa pysynyt aikataulussa, tuskin nykyiset kaksikaan? Vai ajattelitko että tehdään keskustatunneli ensin? Vai kierretäänkö Espan kautta? Ehkä siitä tulee vain 15 minuuttia lisää matka-aikaa. Ja tuskin pysyy sielläkään aikataulu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 7:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 7:17 ----------




> -- kelpaako, jos ne ajatetaan Meklun ja Topeliuksen kautta Manskulle?


Ei. Topeliuksenkadulle pitää saada ratikkakaistat. Sinne ei mahdu sekä ratikka- että bussikaistat yhtään sen enempää kuin Manskullekaan. Todennäköisesti paljon huonommin vieläpä.

----------


## petteri

> Olen työhöni liittyen tullut nyt kokeeksi tehneeksi GPS-jäljet Mannerheimintien raitioliikenteestä kahteen suuntaan. Kyse on vain yksittäistapauksista, mutta sattumalta tuli tallennetuksi varsin mielenkiintoinen pari. Toiseen suuntaan linjanopeus oli 18,8 km/h ja toiseen suuntaan 13,8 km/h.


Mihin aikaan, miltä päivältä, miltä väliltä ja linjalta nämä mittaukset ovat? Pysähtyivätkö ratikat molempiin suuntiin kaikilla pysäkeillä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sitten niiden reittiä pitää muuttaa. Idän suuntaan pääsee Sörkan rantatietä ja länteen Mechelininkatua. Kolmostien kaukodösät jäävät ongelmaksi, mutta kelpaako, jos ne ajatetaan Meklun ja Topeliuksen kautta Manskulle? Kyllähän Tullinpuomin pohjoispuolella on tilaa kaksille autokaistoille.


Helsingistä pitää ennemmin tai myöhemin saada rautatiet Porvooseen. Lohjalle ja Nurmijärvelle niin vähenee bussiralli ja bussikaistat voi poistaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mihin aikaan, miltä päivältä, miltä väliltä ja linjalta nämä mittaukset ovat? Pysähtyivätkö ratikat molempiin suuntiin kaikilla pysäkeillä?


Kuvanneeko tämä kysymys yleisemminkin huolellisuuttasi toisten viestien lukemisessa? Anterohan toteaa mm. näin:




> Kumpikin ratikan tallennus on tehty eilen sunnuntaina illalla. Ensin Lasipalatsilta Munkkiniemeen klo 17:38 alkaen ja sitten Tullinpuomilta Kolmikulmaan klo 21:56.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei noista kaukobusseista kannata tehdä mitään jättiluokan ongelmaa, kun ne eivät sitä oikeasti ole. Jos sekakaistalla ajaminen ei kelpaa, niin päätetään ne vaikka Seutulan lentoasemalle, jatkavat sitten junalla sieltä. Porvoon liikenne taitaa ajaa Sturenkadun ja Hesarin kautta. Ei ole bussikaistoja sielläkään. Siitä kun jatkavat sitten jatkossa Runeberginkatua niin pääsevät ihan kätevästi Kamppiin.

----------


## petteri

Kiitos selvennyksestä. Olihan ne ajat ja välitkin siellä.




> Kumpikin ratikan tallennus on tehty eilen sunnuntaina illalla. Ensin Lasipalatsilta Munkkiniemeen klo 17:38 alkaen ja sitten Tullinpuomilta Kolmikulmaan klo 21:56. Ja se hitaampi oli jälkimmäinen, vaikka silloin oli autoliikennettä selvästi vähemmän kuin ennen klo 18:aa. Eikä ero johtunut siitä, että aiempi vuoro sisältää ajon Munkkiniemeen, sillä ero on yhteisellä osuudella Tullinpuomin ja Lasipalatsin välillä. Auton reitti tuli tallennetuksi arkena alkaen klo 15:12.


Jos on tuuria, sunnuntaisin varsin hiljaiseen aikaan Lasipalatsi - Munkkiniemi väli voi mennä sujuvastikin, varsinkin jos vielä mahdollisesti jää pysäkkejäkin välistä. Onkohan tuohon aikaan myös liikennevalojen vihreä aalto pohjoiseen muulle liikenteelle?

Tullinpuomin ja Kolmikulman väli taas on kuitenkin selvästi hitaampi reitti, vaikka ollaan vielä hiijaisemmassa sunnuntaissa. Nopeamman Mannerheimintien ratikkaliikenteen tunnelointi Töölön tullin eteläpuolella parantaisi paljon tuon välin liikennöintiedellytyksiä. Sujuva katutason liikenne on vilkkaalla ja vuoromäärältään ylikuormitetulla reitillä kovin vaikeaa.

Lasipalatsi - Munkkiniemi ja Tullinpuomi - Kolmikulma väleillä on iso nopeusero ruuhkassakin, vaikkei ihan noin suuri. Suurin ero tulee siitä, että Tukholmankadulla ja Paciuksenkadulla nelonen kulkee sujuvasti ja siitä, että Lasipalatsin eteläpuoli on ratikoille hyvin hidas.

Tuo autoilunopeus esimerkki ei minusta kokonaisuudessaan kyllä oikein kuvaa autoilun nopeutta kantakaupungissa, kun Otaniemi - Meilahti väli on pahimman ruuhkan ulkopuolella niin sujuva.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Porvoon liikenne taitaa ajaa Sturenkadun ja Hesarin kautta.


Kyllä, kaikki idän suunnan kaukobussit ajavat Sturenkatua. Sturenkatu onkin busseille erittäin ongelmallinen. Mutta ei niin ongelmallinen kuin Mansku olisi, koska Manskun eteläpäässähän on sekä Manskun pohjoispään liikenne että Sturenkadun liikenne. Jotain 90 % Hesarin autoista kääntyy Manskulle etelään Oopperalla.

Käytännössä näen ainoana järkevänä vaihtoehtona, että kaukobussienkin terminaali siirretään Mäntymäelle. Tampereen suunnan bussit voidaan ehkä laittaa Urheilukatua Reijolankadulle. Se on sitten eri asia, onko tuollaisessa poliittista realismia, koska Kampin keskuksen kaukoterminaalin jättäminen tyhjäksi lienee aika vaikeaa. Voi siitä tietysti aina parkkitalon tehdä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kaukobussien poistaminen vain menee aika vaikeaksi. Enkä pidä oikein siitäkään ajatuksesta, että ne laitettaisiin sekakaistoille.


Oma hieno ideani on seuraava: koska Pisaran myötä jää kokonaista neljä raideparia tarpeettomaksi, poistettakoon näistä kaksi läntisintä ja rakennettakoon tilalle bussikatu Elielinaukiolta Helsinginkadulle, ehkä pohjoisemmaksikin Nordenskjöldinkadulle asti. Hyvä reitti kiertää kaikki ruuhkat ja sekaan sopisi muutama seutuliikenteen linjakin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- koska Pisaran myötä jää kokonaista neljä raideparia tarpeettomaksi --


Neljä kiskoparia eli neljä raidetta, tarkoittanet? Ei sinänsä hassumpi idea, mutta en nyt ihan usko niiden vapautumiseen. Koko Pisaran ideahan on vapauttaa ne raiteet muuhun käyttöön, ei vapauttaa tarpeettomaksi. Periaatteessa voisi ajatella yhden raiteen muuttamista Linnunlaulun kohdalla yksisuuntaiseksi bussikaduksi. Muualle mahtunee katu raiteita purkamattakin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Koko Pisaran ideahan on vapauttaa ne raiteet muuhun käyttöön, ei vapauttaa tarpeettomaksi.


Kolme kaksoisradeparia tarkoittaa 36 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa. Minun on vaikea kuvitella, että tuo määrä ei riittäisi kauko- ja seutuliikenteelle, vaikka millaisia laajennuksia olisi tulossa. Itse asemaan ja sen ratapihaanhan ei tuollaisesta bussikadusta aiheutuisi muutoksia.

----------


## sub

> Kolme kaksoisradeparia tarkoittaa 36 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa.


Teoriassa. 

En lähtisi missään olosuhteissa muuntamaan raidekapasiteettia kumipyöräkapasiteetiksi Helsingin päässä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos on tuuria, sunnuntaisin varsin hiljaiseen aikaan Lasipalatsi - Munkkiniemi väli voi mennä sujuvastikin, varsinkin jos vielä mahdollisesti jää pysäkkejäkin välistä. Onkohan tuohon aikaan myös liikennevalojen vihreä aalto pohjoiseen muulle liikenteelle?


Merkittävää näissä kahdessa tapauksessa oli, että raitiovaunun mateluun ja menon takkuiluun ei tarvita ruuhka-aikaa, vaan tämä on tilanne sunnuntai-iltana, kun autoilusta ei pitäisi olla mitään haittaa. Jos siis sitä, ettei raitioliikenteelle tehdä liikenne-etuuksia, perustellaan sillä, että siitä on haittaa henkilöautoille, niin eihän sitä perustetta ole silloin, kun ei ole juuri autoiluakaan.

Viime viestissäni siis kerroin, että sunnuntai-iltana reitillä TullinpuomiKolmikulma oli keskinopeus 13,8 km/h. Jos mitataan tilanne Lasipalatsille asti, keskinopeus on 16 km/h. Eilen eli tiistaina tallensin saman matkan toiseen suuntaan iltapäivällä alkaen klo 15:14. Keskinopeus oli 14,3 km/h. Pysähdyskerroin oli 2,00, eli vaunu pysähtyi yhtä monta kertaa muualla kuin se pysähtyi pysäkeillä. Lasipalatsin ja Kansallismuseon välillä kahdesti, samoin Kansaneläkelaitoksen ja Töölön tullin välillä. Kaksi muuta olivat liikennevalot Helsinginkadulla ja Nordenskiöldin kadulla. Neljännes eli 25,5 % ajoajasta kului näihin turhiin pysähdyksiin. Ilman niitä keskinopeus olisi ollut 19,1 km/h.




> Nopeamman Mannerheimintien ratikkaliikenteen tunnelointi Töölön tullin eteläpuolella parantaisi paljon tuon välin liikennöintiedellytyksiä. Sujuva katutason liikenne on vilkkaalla ja vuoromäärältään ylikuormitetulla reitillä kovin vaikeaa.


Kuten aiemmin on jo ketjussa kirjoitettu, aivan varmasti tunnelissa ratikka voi ajaa ilman autoilun häiriötä. Mutta ydinkysymys on edelleen, mikä on tunneliin kuluvien satojen miljoonien eurojen hyöty joukkoliikenteen matkustajille.

Turhaan seisomiseen kuluu nyt aikaa 3,1 minuuttia. Liikennevaloetuudet on pelkästään ohjelmointikysymys, kustannus esim. 10.000 . Jos tuolla välillä on vuorokaudessa 33.400 matkustajaa ja lasketaan kuuluisalla 8 /tunti ajan hinnalla, liikennevaloetuuksien takaisinmaksuaika on 3 päivää.

Jos tunnelissasi olisi 4 asemaa (pysäkkejä on nyt 7) ja ajettaisiin rivakammin, säästettäsiin lisää 2 min 45 sek ajoaikaa. Menetysten puolelle voi laskea ainakin minuutin aikaa päästä tunnelista katutasolle ja pysäkkivälin pidentäminen pidentää kävelymatkoja ainakin toisen minuutin. Jos kumminkin olen optimisti ja lasken, että nettohyöty olisi minuutti, 250 miljoonan euron tunnelin takaisinmaksuajaksi tulisi 170 vuotta.

Yritän olla tunnelimyönteinen ja ajatella, että tehdäänkin 3 asemaa lisää. Siis yhtä paljon asemia kuin pysäkkejä, jotta kävelymatkat eivät pitene. Hinta on silloin 350 M ja linjanopeus laskee. Eipä ole kannattava investointi nuo lisäasemat, sillä ajoaika tunnelissa on vain minuutin pintaliikennettä nopeampi, mutta kun se aika tuhlaantuu pääsyyn tunnelista katutasolle.

En ole aikahyötyperiaatteen ystävä, mutta tähän sitä voi käyttää, koska tässä on muuttumattomassa ympäristössä kaksi vaihtoehtoa, joilla on sama tehtävä mutta eri hinta. Ajalle annetulla raha-arvolla ei ole merkitystä, koska vaihtoehtojen paremmuusjärjestys ei muutu ja paremmuusero on suhteessa aina sama.

Eli aina vain palataan siihen, että tunnelit ovat niin kalliita, ettei niitä kannata rakentaa helsinkiläisellä maankäytön tehokkuudella.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuten aiemmin on jo ketjussa kirjoitettu, aivan varmasti tunnelissa ratikka voi ajaa ilman autoilun häiriötä. Mutta ydinkysymys on edelleen, mikä on tunneliin kuluvien satojen miljoonien eurojen hyöty joukkoliikenteen matkustajille.
> 
> Turhaan seisomiseen kuluu nyt aikaa 3,1 minuuttia. Liikennevaloetuudet on pelkästään ohjelmointikysymys, kustannus esim. 10.000 . Jos tuolla välillä on vuorokaudessa 33.400 matkustajaa ja lasketaan kuuluisalla 8 /tunti ajan hinnalla, liikennevaloetuuksien takaisinmaksuaika on 3 päivää.
> 
> Jos tunnelissasi olisi 4 asemaa (pysäkkejä on nyt 7) ja ajettaisiin rivakammin, säästettäsiin lisää 2 min 45 sek ajoaikaa. Menetysten puolelle voi laskea ainakin minuutin aikaa päästä tunnelista katutasolle ja pysäkkivälin pidentäminen pidentää kävelymatkoja ainakin toisen minuutin. Jos kumminkin olen optimisti ja lasken, että nettohyöty olisi minuutti, 250 miljoonan euron tunnelin takaisinmaksuajaksi tulisi 170 vuotta.


Ei kaikkea pidä laskea vain rahassa. Hermot säästy kun tietää milloin on perillä ja raitiovaunusta voi todella tulla niin suosittu että ihmisiä vapaaehtoisesti siirtyy autosta ratikkaan. Ja jos tarvitaan lisää kapasiteettia kun raitiotielinjoja pidennetään kehäykkösen tasolle asti tai sen ohi korvaamaan busseja, niin pintaratkaisu edellyttäisi niinikään pysäkkien vähentämistä (jotta saadaan pidemmät vaunut mahtumaan) ja mahdollisesti eritasoratkaisuja risteäville pääkaduille Helsinginkatu ja Nordensköldinkatu että saadaan liikennevaloetuudet todella toimimaan eikä vain melkein. Tai sitten autot tunneliin koko matkalta. Mikä vaihtoehto olisi elegantein ja vähiten maisemaa rikkova, siitä voitaisiin järjestää kansanäänestys sitten, pääasia että jokin niistä toteutetaan. Ja vaihtoehtoihin mukaan myös Pisara, lajennettu Pisaraja Töölön metro. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Jos vain saataisiin se pintarataverkko valmiiksi sinne kehä ykköselle asti! Investointirahaa on rajallisesti, se pitää pyrkiä käyttämään ensin tehokkaisiin pintaprojekteihin. Tunnelivaihtoehdot eivät sulkeudu niin kauan kuin peruskalliota on jäljellä. Tehokas pintaliikenne lisäksi mahdollistaa sen tiivistämisen, jota järkevä tunneliprojekti edellyttää koko matkallaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei kaikkea pidä laskea vain rahassa. Hermot säästy kun tietää milloin on perillä ja raitiovaunusta voi todella tulla niin suosittu että ihmisiä vapaaehtoisesti siirtyy autosta ratikkaan.


Ei pidä kaikkea laskea rahassa, samaa mieltä. Mutta rahaa ei voi unohtaakaan, koska sellaista ei voi tehdä, minkä kustannusten kattamiseksi ei ole rahaa.

Ratikan liikenne-etuudet  siis ne, joiden arvioin maksavan 10.000   tuovat saman täsmällisyyden kuin 250 miljoonan euron tunneli. Täsmällisyys ei ole rahaa, mutta se, mitä siitä on maksettava, on rahaa.

Sekään ei ole rahaa, näkeekö vaunun ikkunasta ulos vai pimeän tunnelin seinän. En liene ainoa, joka antaa matkustaessa arvoa maisemalle. Oma päivittäinen kokemukseni metron painumisesta tunneliin Kalasataman jälkeen on epämiellyttävyys. Ja vastaavasti on mukava toiseen suuntaan päästä maanpinnalle. Vaikka olisi pimeä ilta tai sumu ja sade.

Autoilijat voivat minun puolestani muuttaa maan alle. Eihän autoillessa ole aikaakaan maisemien katseluun, kun pitää katsella eteenpäin toisen auton takapuolta. Mutta autolla kuljettua matkaa kohden tunnelit tulevat vielä kalliimmaksi kuin joukkoliikenteessä. Ja kun autoilijat eivät itse suostu maksamaan edes pysäköintiään, niin tuskin pääsemme autoista niitä tunneloimalla.

Eli tehdään kuten Hylje juuri kirjoitti.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Merkittävää näissä kahdessa tapauksessa oli, että raitiovaunun mateluun ja menon takkuiluun ei tarvita ruuhka-aikaa, vaan tämä on tilanne sunnuntai-iltana, kun autoilusta ei pitäisi olla mitään haittaa. Jos siis sitä, ettei raitioliikenteelle tehdä liikenne-etuuksia, perustellaan sillä, että siitä on haittaa henkilöautoille, niin eihän sitä perustetta ole silloin, kun ei ole juuri autoiluakaan.


Liikennevaloetuudet toimivat maailmalla vilkkailla alueilla varsin hyvin kun vuoroväli on viisi minuuttia tai yli ja liikenne täsmällistä. Kun mennään millään reitillä viiden minuutin vuorovälin alle pintaratikkaliikenne alkaa aika nopeasti takkuilla, ihan kaikkialla. Mitä vilkkaammasta alueesta ja mitä enemmän risteävää liikennettä on, sitä pahemmin. Mannerheimintiellä ja muillakin reiteillä on nykyisin liikaa ratikoita ja niiden liikennöinti on liian epäsäännöllistä kunnon etuuksille. Tämä pätee myös sunnuntaisin.

Nopean pikaratikkaliikenteen edellytys on joko varsin pitkä ja tasainen vuoroväli katutasossa sekä riittävän nopea katureitti tai kokonaan eristetty rata. Helsingin raitioliikenteen nykyisin aika toimimattomat etuudet johtuvat merkittävältä osin siitä, että vuoroväli on aivan liian tiheä eivätkä ratikat pysty noudattamaan täsmällisiä aikatauluja. Tämä pätee myös verkon osille, niin pitkään kuin Kaivokadulla ja Mannerheimintiellä Lasipalatsin eteläpuolella on tolkuton ratikkaruuhka tasaisen vuorovälien pitäminen on mahdotonta eikä etuuksia saada toimimaan.

Nopeamman raitioliikenteen tunnelointi mahdollistaisi luotettavan liikennöinnin, joka ei nykyisellä rataverkolla katutasossa onnistu. Toki jos Töölöön saataisiin nykyisen Mannerheimintien lisäksi kaksi muuta reittiä, katutason liikennöintiä olisi mahdollista parantaa, yksi eli Topeliuksenkadun reitti ei riitä, jos liikennettä halutaan nopeuttaa enemmän. Nykyistä määrää ratikoita ei myöskään voida ajaa esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteyksen läpi, vaan liikennettä pitää rajoittaa merkittävästi jos halutaan liikennöidä luotettavasti. 

Tunneloinnin selkeä etu on, että sillä kulkeva liikenne ei ruuhkauta muuta liikennettä missään risteyksissä ja myös liikenteen täsmällisyys on erittäin hyvä. Siksi ratikkaliikenteen merkittävä laajentaminen ilman tunneliprojektia on kovin vaikeaa. Rataverkolla kulkee Helsingissä nykyään paljon enemmän ratikoita kuin sujuvasti ja luotettavasti on mahdollista liikennöidä. 

Jos halutaan Helsinkiin muualla käytössä olevan pikaratikkamaista liikennöintiä, ratkaisut pitää toteuttaa suunnilleen samanlaisilla reunaehdoilla kuin muualla hyvin toimivissa ratkaisuissa. Ei ole mitenkään sattumaa, että maailmalla vilkkailla alueilla paljon ratikkatunneleita. Se johtuu siitä, että monissa kaupungeissa ratikkaliikennettä on enemmän kuin katutasossa voidaan sujuvasti tai aikatauluja noudattaen liikennöidä.

Yhden nykyaikaisen pikaratikkareitin kapasiteetti on katutasossa paljon yhtä tunneliratkaisua matalampi jos halutaan liikennöidä kohtuullisen nopeasti ja täsmällisesti. Toki katutasossa voidaan liikennöidä ratikoita tiheälläkin vuorovälillä, mutta silloin liikenne on luonteeltaan epätäsmällistä ja hidasta, kuten nykyään Helsingissä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Nopean pikaratikkaliikenteen edellytys on joko varsin pitkä ja tasainen vuoroväli katutasossa sekä riittävän nopea katureitti tai kokonaan eristetty rata. Helsingin raitioliikenteen nykyisin aika toimimattomat etuudet johtuvat merkittävältä osin siitä, että vuoroväli on aivan liian tiheä eivätkä ratikat pysty noudattamaan täsmällisiä aikatauluja. Tämä pätee myös verkon osille, niin pitkään kuin Kaivokadulla ja Mannerheimintiellä Lasipalatsin eteläpuolella on tolkuton ratikkaruuhka tasaisen vuorovälien pitäminen on mahdotonta eikä etuuksia saada toimimaan.


Aiheesta on keskusteltu aiemminkin, mutta kertauksena: Jos vaunuilla yritetään liikennöidä kaaottisesti ja tilata etuuksia suunnittelemattomasti, ei varmaan nykyistä parempaankaan pystytäkään. Sen sijaan kun vaunun kulku pysäkiltä pysäkille ja tarvittavat pelivarat suunnitellaan yhteenkytkentäkaavioiden avulla etukäteen, homma helpottuu ratkaisevasti. Tällöin ei välttämättä tarvita perinteisessä mielessä "etuuksia" moneenkaan risteykseen, vaan vaunu menee näistä läpi samaa vaiheessa autoliikenteen kanssa. Jos pysäkkien välillä sattuu sijaitsemaan risteyksiä epäedullisessa paikassa, voidaan käyttää ylimääräistä vaihetta tai vaiherotaatiota asian korjaamiseen. Samoin vaunu tullessa pysäkille voidaan vihreä aalto katkaista vaunu kulkusuunnassa ja päästää muita suuntia (l. konfliktisuuntia) sillä välin, kun vaunu seisoo pysäkillä. Tähän voidaan varata noin 30-40 sekunttia. Näin menetellen saadaan jokaiseen tai joka toiseen valovaiheeseen tehtyä "putki" raitioliikenteelle.

Jotta tämä palapeli toimisi, pitää panostaa kahteen asiaan: Pysäkkiaikojen hajonnan pienentämiseen ja säännöllisten häiriöiden vähentämiseen pysäkkien välillä. Edellinen onnistuu poistamalla kuljettajalipunmyynti, jälkimmäinen vaatii radan korotuksen ja riittävän leveyden raitiotielle.

Työkalupakista löytyvät näiden lisäksi mm. Varova-valot jalankulkijoille ja mahdollisuus sulkea pienemmistä risteyksistä autoliikenteeltä mahdollisuus radan ylitykseen.

Sitäpaitsi välimatkat esim. Mannerheimintiellä ovat sitä luokkaa, että jo minuutin nopeutus ajoaikaan nostaa keskinopeuden 15 km/h -> 19 km/h. Ja tähän riittää nimenomaan tuo valoissa seisomisen poistaminen.

----------


## petteri

> Jotta tämä palapeli toimisi, pitää panostaa kahteen asiaan: Pysäkkiaikojen hajonnan pienentämiseen ja säännöllisten häiriöiden vähentämiseen pysäkkien välillä. Edellinen onnistuu poistamalla kuljettajalipunmyynti, jälkimmäinen vaatii radan korotuksen ja riittävän leveyden raitiotielle.


Pysäkkiaikojen hajonnan pienentämiseen liittyy kiinteästi myös raitiovaunujen pakollinen pysähtyminen kaikilla pysäkeillä ja minimipysäkkiaika. Se voi myös hidastaa liikennettä.

Mannerheimintiellä riittävän leveyden saaminen raitiotiekaistalle ei ole helppoa, jo nykyään osalla katua ei ole pystytty tekemään edes kunnon bussipysäkkejä, vaan bussit pysähtyvät bussikaistalla.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Pysäkkiaikojen hajonnan pienentämiseen liittyy kiinteästi myös raitiovaunujen pakollinen pysähtyminen kaikilla pysäkeillä ja minimipysäkkiaika. Se voi myös hidastaa liikennettä.


Niin liittyykin ja olen huomioinut sen laskelmissani. Kuitenkin tuosta saatavat hyödyt ovat mielestäni mahdollisia haittoja selvästi isommat, koska ruuhka-aikoina pysähdytään käytännössä joka pysäkillä jo nyt. Pitää kuitenkin laatia suunnitelma siitä miten tuohon joka pysäkillä pysähtymiseen siirrytään, jottei raitioliikenne tarpeettomasti hidastu siirtymäajaksi. Lisäksi tarvittaisiin Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriöltä poikkeuslupa erityisille opastimille, joilla ohjataan vain raitioliikennettä ja jotka kuitenkaan eivät ole juridisesti määrääviä, vaan ainoastaan ohjaavia.

----------


## petteri

> Näin menetellen saadaan jokaiseen tai joka toiseen valovaiheeseen tehtyä "putki" raitioliikenteelle.


Kun liikenteen pitää toimia molempiin suuntiin, ratikkaslotti joka valovaiheessa ei toimi, ihan kuin ei toimi vihreä aaltokaan autokadulla molempiin suuntiin. Joka toiseen valokiertoon voidaan kuitenkin saada ratikkaslotti suuntaansa. 

Jokaista ratikkaslottia ei kuitenkaan luotettavasti liikennöitäessä voida käyttää, koska muuten yhden slotin jälkeen jäävä ratikka sotkee jäljessä tulevien ratikoiden kulkua. Jokainen ratikka tarvitsee siis katutasossa sen perässä olevan "varaslotin", jolloin se ei jälkeen jäädessään sotke seuraavien ratikoiden liikennettä. Näin siis jos halutaan liikennöidä luotettavasti ja täsmällisesti.

Luotettavan liikennöinnin minimivuoroväli taitaa siis periaatteessa olla aika lailla 4 * liikennevalojen vaihekiertoaika tasolla.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kun liikenteen pitää toimia molempiin suuntiin, ratikkaslotti joka valovaiheessa ei toimi, ihan kuin ei toimi vihreä aaltokaan autokadulla molempiin suuntiin. Joka toiseen valokiertoon voidaan kuitenkin saada ratikkaslotti suuntaansa. 
> 
> Jokaista ratikkaslottia ei kuitenkaan luotettavasti liikennöitäessä voida käyttää, koska muuten yhden slotin jälkeen jäävä ratikka sotkee jäljessä tulevien ratikoiden kulkua. Jokainen ratikka tarvitsee siis katutasossa sen perässä olevan "varaslotin", jolloin se ei jälkeen jäädessään sotke seuraavien ratikoiden liikennettä. Näin siis jos halutaan liikennöidä luotettavasti ja täsmällisesti.
> 
> Luotettavan liikennöinnin minimivuoroväli taitaa siis periaatteessa olla aika lailla 4 * liikennevalojen vaihekiertoaika tasolla.


Autoliikenteen vihreä aalto on hankala saada toimimaan molempiin suuntiin mm. sen vuoksi, että sille halutaan tietty "leveys", jotta risteyksistä saadaan tietty määrä autoja läpi joka valovaiheessa. Ratikkaslotin ei sen sijaan tarvitse olla 30 sekuntia leveä.

Ja juuri tuon "varaslotin" takia en ole kauhean mielelläni itsekään laittamassa ratikkaliikennettä joka valokiertoon. Samoin ylimääräisten vaiheiden kanssa on helpompi kikkailla, kun valokierron voi synkronoida takaisin normaaliksi sen "tyhjän" valokierron aikana. Ja kun valokierto pääväylien yhteenkytketyillä osuuksilla on KSV:n julkaisemien yhteenkytkentäkaavioiden mukaan tyypillisesti 90 s ruuhka-aikoina ja 75 s ruuhkien välillä, saadaan tästä 1,5-3,0 min käytännön minimivuoroväliksi. Ja tuo 3 min on nähdäkseni ihan riittävä.

----------


## 339-DF

Jotenkin minusta tuntuu siltä, että tästä on keskusteltu aiemminkin.

Mutta Petteri varmaan voisi virkistää muistiamme sen verran, että kertoo mitä tuo "pikaratikka" hänen mielestään Manskulla tarkoittaa. Millaisiin keskinopeuksiin ratikan tulisi Manskulla yltää, että se olisi Petterin mielestä "pika"? Päästään sitten taas keskustelussa seuraavaan vaiheeseen.

----------


## Dakkus

> Käytännössä näen ainoana järkevänä vaihtoehtona, että kaukobussienkin terminaali siirretään Mäntymäelle.


Käytännössä tämä vaatisi, että bussit ajettaisiin Pasilan aseman kautta, koska muuten vaihtoyhteydet menisivät liian hankaliksi. Aivan mahdotonta kiertoa siitä ei tulisi edes kolmostien busseille, mutta takseille pitäisi luultavasti etsiä toinen paikka. Saattaisi onnistua vaikka poistamalla siitä aseman edestä se suihkulähde.
Turun ja Länsiväylän suunnasta tulevien bussien täytyisi sitten jatkaa Mäntymäeltä edelleen Pasilaan ja niiden pääteasema olisi Pasilan aseman edustalla. Pasilan asema ei soveltune kaikkien bussien päättäriksi, koska sieltä ei ole riittävän monipuolisia liikenneyhteyksiä eteenpäin.

----------


## hylje

Säteittäisen runkoverkon myötä on enemmänkin kehityssuuntia kuin mammuttiterminaalit. 

Sujuvilla vaihdoilla runkolinjalle voidaan kääntää jäljellejääviä säteittäislinjoja poikittain eri leveystasoilla. Poikittaislinjoille on tarvetta. Nämä poikittaislinjat voi jatkaa edelleen heilureina tai vastinparin puutteessa toisella puolen kaupunkia ulkokaupungilla/lähiössä olevaan terminaaliin. Näin terminaalit saadaan sekä minimoitua kooltaan että vietyä pois kaikkein kalleimpia ratkaisuja vaativalta alueelta. Poikittain kääntyvältä linjalta pääsee muiden säteittäisväylien vaihtopysäkeille kulkematta keskustan kautta.

Kaukolinjoja en väkisin jättäisi Mäntymäkeen. Vaikka matka Oopperalta Kamppin hidastuisi nykyisestä, se lienee noilla matkapituuksilla siedettävän rajoissa.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta Petteri varmaan voisi virkistää muistiamme sen verran, että kertoo mitä tuo "pikaratikka" hänen mielestään Manskulla tarkoittaa. Millaisiin keskinopeuksiin ratikan tulisi Manskulla yltää, että se olisi Petterin mielestä "pika"? Päästään sitten taas keskustelussa seuraavaan vaiheeseen.


Jos mennään kadulla Mannerheimintiellä, voisin myöntää pikaratikkastatuksen kulkuneuvolle, jos ratikan linjanopeus on Lasipalatsi - Töölön tulli välillä on 17-20 km/h välissä ja vähintään 85 % vuoroista on täsmälleen (toleranssi 30 sekuntia) sekuntiaikataulussa. 

Kyse ei ole pelkästään nopeudesta, vaan myös hyvin täsmällisestä liikennöinnistä. Se, että vain tuolla välillä liikenne on sujuva ei riitä jos vaikka Lasipalatsin eteläpuolelta tai muualta verkosta tulee merkittävästi häiriöitä, jotka sotkevat aikataulut.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Käytännössä tämä vaatisi, että bussit ajettaisiin Pasilan aseman kautta, koska muuten vaihtoyhteydet menisivät liian hankaliksi.


Ei enää Pisaran jälkeen. Pasilan asemalla käynti tosin voisi olla joka tapauksessa hyvä (tai ainakin pohtimisen arvoinen) asia.

----------


## teme

> Sitten niiden reittiä pitää muuttaa. Idän suuntaan pääsee Sörkan rantatietä ja länteen Mechelininkatua. Kolmostien kaukodösät jäävät ongelmaksi, mutta kelpaako, jos ne ajatetaan Meklun ja Topeliuksen kautta Manskulle? Kyllähän Tullinpuomin pohjoispuolella on tilaa kaksille autokaistoille.


Eiku tehdään niille liittymä Pirkkolantielle. Jonkun verran suoriakin bussivuoroja tarvitaan joka tapauksessa, esim. Hyrylä. Ja musta niin että nille tehdään omat laadukkaat erotetut kaistat ja ne ajetaan Kamppiin, mahdollisesti Lahdentien suunntalta Hakaniemeen rantatien kautta, vaikka näin: https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...96755,0.336113

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos mennään kadulla Mannerheimintiellä, voisin myöntää pikaratikkastatuksen kulkuneuvolle, jos ratikan linjanopeus on Lasipalatsi - Töölön tulli välillä on 17-20 km/h välissä ja vähintään 85 % vuoroista on täsmälleen (toleranssi 30 sekuntia) sekuntiaikataulussa.


Kiitos yksiselitteisestä vastauksesta. Noilla nopeustavoitteilla ei tarvita kovin kummoisia toimenpiteitä, melkeinpä väitän, että pelkkä aikataulujen uudelleensuunnittelu ja reippaampi ajotapa riittäisi, vaikka kaikki muu jäisi ennalleen yhtä onnettomalle tolalle kuin nyt. Nythän sinne on pantu niin valtavat määrät extra-aikaa, että nopeus painuu siksi liian alhaiseksi, kun kuljettajia kielletään ajamasta etuajassa. Tosin täsmällisyystavoite ei täyttyisi nykymuotoisessa liikenteessä lähimainkaan, vaikka 4 ja 10 aika täsmällisiä ovatkin (3 ja 7 pitää saada Manskulta pois joka tapauksessa).

Mutta tuohon täsmällisyystavoitteeseesi en osaa ottaa kantaa. Kovin kunnianhimoiselta se tuntuu. Jokainen pyörätuolihan pilaa tuon samantien, vaikka järjestelmä muuten pelaisi häiriöttä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:24 ----------




> Jonkun verran suoriakin bussivuoroja tarvitaan joka tapauksessa, esim. Hyrylä.


Kaukoliikenne pitäisi oikeastaan jakaa kahteen kategoriaan: todellinen kaukoliikenne mallia Jyväskylä-Helsinki ja pendelöintiliikenne mallia Hyrylä-Helsinki. Ainakin tuon todellisen kaukoliikenteen osalta sanoisin, että kun se kerran on vapautumassa kilpailulle, niin eikö voisi antaa liikennöitsijän ihan itse päättää, mitä tehdä? Yksi jättää matkustajat Oopperalle, koska se tehostaa kaluston käyttöä ja ehkä mahdollistaa edullisemmat liput kun taas toinen puksuttelee Kamppiin asti, vaikka loppumatka onkin hidas ja suhteessa kallis, sillä matkustajat arvostavat vaihdotonta yhteyttä keskustaan. Ei tässä(kään) tarvitse pakottaa kaikkia samaan muottiin.

Pendelöintiliikenne olisi varmaan hyvä päättää rautatieasemille, Hyrylästä tullessa kai Käpylään. Miksi ne dösät pitäisi ajaa ytimeen asti kun kaikki muutkin joutuvat tyytymään vaihdollisiin yhteyksiin?

----------


## petteri

> Kiitos yksiselitteisestä vastauksesta. Noilla nopeustavoitteilla ei tarvita kovin kummoisia toimenpiteitä, melkeinpä väitän, että pelkkä aikataulujen uudelleensuunnittelu ja reippaampi ajotapa riittäisi, vaikka kaikki muu jäisi ennalleen yhtä onnettomalle tolalle kuin nyt. Nythän sinne on pantu niin valtavat määrät extra-aikaa, että nopeus painuu siksi liian alhaiseksi, kun kuljettajia kielletään ajamasta etuajassa.
> 
> Mutta tuohon täsmällisyystavoitteeseen en osaa ottaa kantaa. Kovin kunnianhimoiselta se kyllä tuntuu. Jokainen pyörätuolihan pilaa tuon samantien.


Molempien tavoitteiden saavuttaminen on toki varsin haastavaa, toki jos voidaan pitää vuoroväli paljon pidempänä kuin nykyään se helpottaa tilannetta. 17-20 km/h nopeuden saavuttaminen täsmällisellä liikennöinnillä on paljon vaativampaa kuin tuollaisen nopeuden toteutuminen satunnaisesti. Eurooppalaiseen pikaratikkakonseptiin kuuluu kuitenkin minusta erottamattomana osana täsmällisyys, se vaatii että pysähdytään kaikilla pysäkeillä ja sitä etteivät kuljettajat aja etuajassa vaan tarkasti aikataulun mukaan. 

Koska luotettava liikennöinti katutasossa on usein vaikea  monessa kaupungissa on ratikoita laitettu tunneliin, kun halutaan saada kolme asiaa toimimaan samaan aikaan vilkkaassa ympäristössä: 1) Kohtuullinen nopeus, 2) Täsmällinen liikennöinti, 3) Tiheä vuoroväli.

Useassa kaupungissa on yritetty saada noita kolmea vaatimusta toteutettua katutasossa ja yleensä huonolla menestyksellä. Kun on aikansa ihmetelty, miksi ratikat eivät pysy aikataulussa, sitten on alettu kaivaa tai porata tunneleita.

Ei Helsingin ratikoista saa pikaratikoita vaan nopeuttamalla, kyllä täsmällisyys on toinen hyvin keskeinen tekijä. Ja se kannattaa muistaa, että jos ratikkaa yritetään ajaa vaikka nykyisentyylisen eteläisen Mannerheimintien (Lasipalatsin eteläpuoli) tai Kaivokadun läpi, se ei millään voi täyttää nykyaikaisen pikaratikan täsmällisyysvaatimusta kun aikataulut hajoavat ratikkaruuhkassa. Se ei todellakaan riitä, että pikaratikka on vain joskus aikataulussa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta tuohon täsmällisyystavoitteeseesi en osaa ottaa kantaa. Kovin kunnianhimoiselta se tuntuu. Jokainen pyörätuolihan pilaa tuon samantien, vaikka järjestelmä muuten pelaisi häiriöttä.


Ei kai nyt pyörätuoleja 15 %:lla vuoroista ole?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Useassa kaupungissa on yritetty saada noita kolmea vaatimusta toteutettua katutasossa ja yleensä huonolla menestyksellä. Kun on aikansa ihmetelty, miksi ratikat eivät pysy aikataulussa, sitten on alettu kaivaa tai porata tunneleita.


Kun jälleen toistat tätä väittämääsi sekä sitä, että 5 min on minimivuoroväli, niin onko sinulla jotain näyttöä asiasta? Tilastoja, tutkimuksia, laskelmia, muita lähteitä? Vai onko vain niin, että sinusta tuntuu siltä, mitä väität?

Ensinnäkin. Kun katsotaan, mitä ratikkakaupungeissa on ja mitä niissä tehdään, tunnelit olivat 1970-luvun juttu. Jos tunneleissa olisi ylivoimaista etua, niitä olisi tehty jatkuvasti sen jälkeen kun Saksassa tunneleita ryhdyttiin 1970-luvulla tekemään. Se, että pari kaupunkia 250:stä tekee nyt tunnelia, ei tarkoita, että on alettu kaivaa tai porata tunneleita. Tunneleiden teosta luovuttiin, koska ne olivat kalliita, niistä ei ollut odotettua hyötyä, ja nykyinen tavoite on ajaa kaupunkikeskustan läpi nimenomaan pinnalla, koska se on parasta palvelua ja kaupungin elävöittämistä. Jos asia on mielestäsi toisin, osoita se meille muille!

Toiseksi, tässäkin keskustelussa on osoitettu ja selitetty, miten kahteen suuntaan kulkevan raitiotien valoetuudet toimivat. Vetoat siihen, ettei vihreä aalto toimi autoillekaan molempiin suuntiin. Totta, mutta autoliikenteen vihreä aalto on aivan eri asia, kuten Nakkiputkakin juuri selitti. Olennainen ero on siinä, että raitioliikenteessä on kyse yksittäisten vaunujen kulusta, autoilussa on kyse jatkuvasta liikennevirrasta.

Kolmanneksi vakuutat, ettei voi saavuttaa 1720 km/h linjanopeutta. Vaikka se on totta jopa Helsingissä ja Mannerheimintiellä jo nyt! Olen juuri kertonut mitanneeni 4:lle 18,8 km/h Munkkaan asti ja Tullinpuomin ja Lasipalatsin välille 17,3 km/h. Ja tähänkin sisältyy vielä ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä pysäkkien lisäksi sekä hidasteluita mm. matalauraisten vaihteiden vuoksi. Pelkällä turhien pysähdysten poistolla ylitetään esittämäsi pikaraitiotien määrittely. Siis tekemättä mitään muita parannuksia Mannerheimintien nykyiseen rataan ja liikenteeseen.

Neljänneksi sivuutat sen, että haluamiesi tunneleiden nopeus perustuu ainoastaan saavutettavuuden heikkenemiseen. Siis käytännössä siihen, että asema tehdään vähemmän ja harvempaan kuin maanpäällisiä pysäkkejä. Vaunujen nopeus voi siten nousta, mutta kävelyn määrä ja siten matkustajan matka-aika lisääntyy. Vaikka ihmiset eivät aina ymmärrä omaa parastaan eivätkä tajua kävelevänsä maan alla matkoja joihin eivät suostu maanpinnalla, pitää edes liikennesuunnittelijalla olla vastuu siitä, että hän tavoittelee oikeasti korkeata palvelutasoa matkustajalle, ei vain joukkoliikenteen operaattorille huijaamalla asiakasta.




> Ei Helsingin ratikoista saa pikaratikoita vaan nopeuttamalla, kyllä täsmällisyys on toinen hyvin keskeinen tekijä.


Täsmällisyyden merkityksestä olemme samaa mieltä, mutta vetoat siinäkin väärään asiaan puhuessasi kaikilla pysäkeillä pysähtymisestä. Ei ole kysymys siitä, pysähdytäänkö kaikilla pysäkeillä, vaan siitä, että ei pysähdyttäisi muualla kuin pysäkeillä. Nyt pysähdytään kaikkien pysäkkien lisäksi myös muualla, kuten jo linkkaamassani viestissä mittauksista kerroin.

Kirjoitat 30 sekunnin täsmällisyysvaatimuksesta. Mistä se tulee? Onko se jossain määrätty vai oletko keksinyt sen vain siksi, että toivot sen olevan niin tiukka, ettei sitä voitaisi toteuttaa? Mutta ymmärrätkö, mitä täsmällisyys tarkoittaa? Miten se toteutuu käytännössä ja miten matkustaja sen kokee?

Oletko nähnyt jossain aikatauluja, joissa on pysäkkiajat 30 sekunnin tarkkuudella? Tuskin, kun en minäkään ole nähnyt. Vaikka meillä HSL-alueellakin on periaatteessa puolen minuutin aikatauluja, matkustajille ei missään esitetä kuin minuutteja. Koska ne ovat matkustajille ymmärrettäviä ja oikeasti minuuttikin on heidän liikkumiseensa nähden suurempi tarkkuus, kun mihin he itse kykenevät.

Täsmällisyys tarkoittaa sitä, että vaunut eivät lähde pysäkiltä ennen luvattua aikaa mutta ei myöskään liian paljon myöhemmin. Paljonko on liian paljon, on se, minkä kanssa voidaan käydä arvokeskustelua. Matkustajan kannalta minuutti tai kaksi ovat yhdentekevää, kolme minuuttia ehkä alkaa jo pitkästyttää. Tärkeämpää ja vaativampaa kuin matkustajan kokemus onkin se täsmällisyys, joka vaaditaan verkon toimimiseksi. Verkon toiminta perustuu kuitenkin synkronointiin, minkä myös matkustaja kokee täsmällisyytenä toisin kuin sen, lähteekö vaunu minuutin myöhässä vai ei.

Käytännön toiminnassa on tekijöitä, joiden vaihtelua ei voi eliminoida. Hyvä liikennesuunnittelu pyrkii vähentämään nämä vaihtelut minimiin, mihin käytetään joukkoliikenteen etuisuuksia  maanpinnalla. Joukkoliikenteessä vaihtelun minimi on pysäkkiaikojen vaihtelu, koska pysäkkien kuormitus vaihtelee aina satunnaisesti siksi, että ihmiset eivät ole koneita, jotka toimivat täsmällisesti. Keino, jolla tämä vaihtelu hallitaan, on pelivara pysäkkien välisessä ajoajassa. Siihen jätetään 1020 % marginaalia normiaikaan nähden.




> Ja se kannattaa muistaa, että jos ratikkaa yritetään ajaa vaikka nykyisentyylisen eteläisen Mannerheimintien (Lasipalatsin eteläpuoli) tai Kaivokadun läpi, se ei millään voi täyttää nykyaikaisen pikaratikan täsmällisyysvaatimusta kun aikataulut hajoavat ratikkaruuhkassa.


Nykyaikaisen pikaratikan vaatimus ei ole se, mitä sinä sille määrittelet. Olennaista ei ole optimoida vaunujen ajoaikaa, vaan matkustajien matkustusaikaa. Siksi kaupunkikeskustojen läpi mennään kävelyalueilla, joilla ei tarvitse ajaa nopeasti. Palvelutaso on kokonaisuus, jossa vaunun nopeus on vain yksi tekijä, jonka merkitys vaihtelee verkon eri osissa.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Pendelöintiliikenne olisi varmaan hyvä päättää rautatieasemille, Hyrylästä tullessa kai Käpylään. Miksi ne dösät pitäisi ajaa ytimeen asti kun kaikki muutkin joutuvat tyytymään vaihdollisiin yhteyksiin?


Tai sitten tehdään niistä heilurilinjoja, esim. HyryläHesari (via Kurvi & Ooppera)Karkkila.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tai sitten tehdään niistä heilurilinjoja, esim. HyryläHesari (via Kurvi & Ooppera)Karkkila.


Tai sitten ihan vaan Hyrylä-Ruskeasanta-Vantaankoski-Karkkila -linjoja. Joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa tavoitteen pitäisi kuitenkin minusta olla ensisijassa niiden päivittäisten/viikottaisten matkojen palvelemisessa. Toisaalta Hyrylä (ja mm. Klaukkala) ovat jo ajallisesti sen verta kaukana Helsingin ydinkeskustasta, ettei sinne oikein kannattaisi ajaa suoria bussilinjoja, vaan ennemmin palvellaan nuo yhteydet luotettavasti liitynnällä ja sitten "lähialue" esim. Kehä I:lle asti suorilla yhteyksillä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tai sitten tehdään niistä heilurilinjoja, esim. HyryläHesari (via Kurvi & Ooppera)Karkkila.


Joo, jos ne pysyy aikataulussa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:23 ----------




> Tai sitten ihan vaan Hyrylä-Ruskeasanta-Vantaankoski-Karkkila -linjoja. Joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa tavoitteen pitäisi kuitenkin minusta olla ensisijassa niiden päivittäisten/viikottaisten matkojen palvelemisessa.


Olisikohan se sitten ihan mahdoton ajatus päättää nämä jyväskylien bussivuorot Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle? Sinne kai aika moni bussimatkustaja on muutenkin menossa ja sieltä pääsisi sitten junalla monipuolisesti ympäri seutua, myös ydinkeskustaan. Voisin kuvitella, että bussiterminaali lentoasemalla palvelisi itse asiassa bussimatkustajia jopa paremmin kuin bussiterminaali Kampissa. Myös bussiaikataulujen luotettavuuden voisi ajatella oleellisesti paranevan, kun koko ajoittain ruuhkainen osuus Kehä III:lta keskustaan jäisi pois. Ykköstietä tulevat bussit voivat kurvata vaikka Epekepen juna-aseman kautta Seutulaan mennessään ja miksei kolmostien bussit pysähtyisi Kivistön asemalla, niin ei kaikkien tarvitse kulkea päätepysäkille asti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olisikohan se sitten ihan mahdoton ajatus päättää nämä jyväskylien bussivuorot Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle? Sinne kai aika moni bussimatkustaja on muutenkin menossa --


Mä en ihan tuohon usko. Omakohtaista kokemusta ei ole, mutta veikkaan, että 75 % haluaa muualle kuin lentoasemalle. Valitettavasti oikeaa dataa ei taida olla tarjolla. En toki myöskään usko, että Kamppiin asti haluaisi nykyisellään kuin alle 50 % matkustajista, ja pitäisi tietää, kuinka moni siitä jatkaa johonkin muualle.

----------


## ultrix

> Olisikohan se sitten ihan mahdoton ajatus päättää nämä jyväskylien bussivuorot Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle? Sinne kai aika moni bussimatkustaja on muutenkin menossa ja sieltä pääsisi sitten junalla monipuolisesti ympäri seutua, myös ydinkeskustaan.


Ei ollenkaan, erityisesti jos bussiyhtiö tekisi HSL:n kanssa diilin siitä, että lippu kelpaa myös HSL-liikenteessä esim. 60 min ajan lippuun merkityn saapumisajan jälkeen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei ollenkaan, erityisesti jos bussiyhtiö tekisi HSL:n kanssa diilin siitä, että lippu kelpaa myös HSL-liikenteessä esim. 60 min ajan lippuun merkityn saapumisajan jälkeen.


Tosin tuo vaatii, että lentokentästä kehitetään oikeasti toimiva joukkoliikenteen vaihtoasema. Nykyisellään se ei sellaista kyllä ole. Tarjonta ei ole niin hyvää. Leppävaaran tai Itäkeskuksen tasoisella tarjonnalla se ei kyllä ole mahdoton ajatus. Mutta toisaalta moni arvostaa kyllä sitäkin, että pääsee mukavassa pikavuorobussissa keskustaan asti. Se lähijunakin ajaa sieltä kuitenkin puoli tuntia eli ei yhtään nopeammin, ja vielä  10-15 minuutin vaihtosakkovastus lisättynä. Liikennöitsijät varmasti vastustavat, koska sitten ei ole matkustajalla oikeasti mitään järkeä mennä bussilla, vaan ennemmin ottaa junan alusta alkaen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tosin tuo vaatii, että lentokentästä kehitetään oikeasti toimiva joukkoliikenteen vaihtoasema. Nykyisellään se ei sellaista kyllä ole.


Eihän siellä nyt ole mitään muuta kuin pari bussilaituria. Kaipa kehärata korjaa tuon asian. Sinne tulee vilkas rautatieasema ja kaiken järjen mukaan nykyistä enemmän bussiliikennettäkin, tosin varmaan Vantaan sisäistä liityntäliikennettä. Mutta kehärata ja pisara kyllä jakelevat aika hyvin ympäri seutua, paremmin kuin muutama sisääntuloväylän pikavuoropysäkki.




> Liikennöitsijät varmasti vastustavat, koska sitten ei ole matkustajalla oikeasti mitään järkeä mennä bussilla, vaan ennemmin ottaa junan alusta alkaen.


Eli palataanko lähtöruutuun? Pisaran myötä bussikaistat Manskulta ja Hämeentieltä voidaan poistaa, koska väki kulkee junalla. Pätee myös kaukoliikenteeseen. Jos joku haluaa väen väkisin tulla edelleen bussilla ja liikennöitsijä haluaa ajaa, niin autokasta on käytettävissä.

Mulla ei ole erityisiä intohimoja koko asian suhteen, sillä en käytä sen paremmin bussia kuin junaakaan. Mutta minusta pisaran myötä on saatava myös konkreettisia hyötyjä maan pinnalla ja yksi tällainen hyvin konkreettinen hyöty on bussien poistaminen niemeltä, kun uudet juna-asemat ainakin suurelta osin korvaavat nykyisiä (kaupunkiseudun sisäisiä) bussireittejä, joiden olemassaoloa perustellaan sillä, että ne palvelevat eri alueita kuin junat. Kun pisaran myötä näin ei ole, niin bussit pitää poistaa ja viimein saada kunnolla tilaa ratikoita ja fillareita varten. Ne kaukobussit eivät minusta ole tässä kokonaisuudessa kovin merkittävässä asemassa eivätkä ne saa estää bussikaistojen poistamista.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tulinpa tallentaneeksi, mitä merkitsee Mannerheimintien radalla vaunujen peräkkäinajo. Lasipalatsilta lähtivät peräkkäin 7 ja 4 tässä järjestyksessä ja Oopperalla tuli vielä nippuun mukaan 3. Nelosen vuoro lähti Lasipalatsilta lauantaina klo 15:26. Kuormaa oli enemmän kuin istumapaikat.

Ennen Oopperaa peräkkäinajolla ei juuri ollut vaikutusta. Kun pysähdyttiin Runeberginkadun liikennevaloihin, keskinopeus oli 19,3 km/h. Välin molemmat pysäkit eli Kansallismuseo ja Hesperianpuisto oli hoidettu siten, että kumpikin vaunu seisoi pysäkillä samanaikaisesti.

Oopperalla tulikin sitten viivytys, koska pysäkille ei mahtunut kolmea vaunua. Valoissa seistiin ensin noin 65 sekuntia ja sitten pysäkin eteläpäässä 5 sekuntia. Käytännössä linjan 3 vaunu hoiti itsensä eteenpäin sillä aikaa, kun me odotimme Oopperan valoissa, joiden aikana linjan 3 vaunu ajoi Runskilta pysäkille.

Oopperalta eteenpäin ajoi siis kolmen vaunun nippu. Meidän huippunopeutemme nousi kuitenkin arvoon 40 km/h eikä turhaan seisty kuin vasta Reijolankadun valoissa. Eli 3 ja 7 olivat jo silloin kääntyneet edestä pois Nordenskiöldille ja linjan 4 vaunu pääsi samoilla vihreillä Nordenkiöldin risteyksen yli Kansaneläkelaitoksen pysäkille. Sen ja tullinpuomin välillä seistiin kahdet liikennevalot, eli vasta nyt alkoi matka takkuamaan  kun oltiin ajossa taas yksin. Siitä huolimatta linjanopeus välille Ooppera  Tullipuomi oli 18,7 km/h.

Korostan edelleen, että tämä ja edellinen mittaus ovat yksittäisiä joskin satunnaisia mittauksia Mannerheimintien liikenteestä sen eniten kuormitetulla osuudella. Mutta näissä on tullut osoitetuksi, että jopa nykyisissä huonoissa olosuhteissa päästään hyvään linjanopeuteen pelkällä liikennevalojen ohjelmoinnilla. Edes peräkkäinajo ei estä nostamasta linjanopeutta luokkaan 20 km/h. Linjanopeuden hajonta on suurta, kun sunnuntai-illan vähäisessä liikenteessä linjanopeus voi jäädä arvoon 13,8 km/h eli 5 km/h alhaisemmaksi kuin vilkkaamman liikenteen aikaan. Tämä osoittaa, että nopeuden hajonnan ongelma ei ole liikenteen määrässä vaan liikenteen ohjauksessa. Raitiovaunujen kulku ohjataan hitaaksi, vaikka siihen ei ole mitään tarvetta.

Raitioliikenteen tahallinen hidastaminen on tyhmää ja kallista.

Meillä uskotaan  liikennetutkimusten tuloksiin perustuen  että matka-aika on keskeinen kulkutavan valintaan vaikuttava tekijä. Seudulla käytössä olevan liikennemallin kulkutapavalintamallin mukaan Munkkiniemen ja Lasipalatsin välisillä matkoilla ratikan linjanopeuden nosto arvosta 13,5 km/h arvoon 20 km/h lisää matkustajia 22 %. Tämä on siis saavutettavissa vain liikennevaloetuuksien ohjelmoinnilla siten, että poistetaan turha seisominen edes sen verran, että kaikki vuorot kulkevat yhtä nopeasti kuin nopeimmat vuorot nykyään. Jos poistetaan kaikki turha seisonta ja päästään linjanopeuteen 23 km/h, ratikan matkustus lisääntyy 28 %.

Hidastelu lisää liikennöintikustannuksia, kun tarvitaan enemmän vuoroja eli vaunuja ja kuljettajia. Linjanopeuden nosto arvoon 20 km/h toisi kustannussäästöjä noin miljoona euroa vuodessa. Ja jos matkustajamäärä kasvaa ennusteen mukaan 22 %, lipputulot kasvavat kuukausilippuina laskien 1,9 miljoonaa. Eli pelkästään nelosen osalta liikennevaloetuudet säästävät verorahoja lähes 3 miljoonaa joka vuosi. Mannerheimintiellä kuljettaa linja 10 suunnilleen saman verran kuin nelonen, joten pelkästään näiden kahden osalta vaikutus olisi liki 6 miljoonaa plussaa. Ja tietenkin vielä enemmän, eli yli 7 miljoonaa, jos poistetaan kaikki turha seisonta. Tosin tässä voi käydä niin, että kasvavan kysynnän vuoksi onkin lisättävä vuoroja. Mutta onhan siihen varaa!

Antero

----------


## sub

Tällä foorumilla varmaankin korostuvat erilaiset vaihdollisten bussiyhteyksien mahdollisuudet verrattuna siihen miten tavallinen bussimatkustaja asioista ajattelee. Kyllä se Pertti Perusmatkustaja haluaa että bussi menee Kamppiin asti, eikä ole kiinnostunut pohjoisemman terminaalin mahdollisesti tarjoamista paremmista vaihtoyhteyksistä, luulisin.

----------


## hylje

> Tällä foorumilla varmaankin korostuvat erilaiset vaihdollisten bussiyhteyksien mahdollisuudet verrattuna siihen miten tavallinen bussimatkustaja asioista ajattelee. Kyllä se Pertti Perusmatkustaja haluaa että bussi menee Kamppiin asti, eikä ole kiinnostunut pohjoisemman terminaalin mahdollisesti tarjoamista paremmista vaihtoyhteyksistä, luulisin.


Kamppi on lähellä liikekeskustaa, mutta kaikki Helsingin liikenne ei kohdistu liikekeskustaan. Joukkoliikenteellä ei vain pääse fiksusti muualle kuin liikekeskustan reunalle, kun verkostosta puuttuvat toimivat yhteydet poikittain. Joten totta kai Pertti on todennäköisesti menossa sinne liikekeskustaan: poikittaismatkat tehdään autolla.

Pertin kokemaa palvelua voi heikentää, jos sitä vastaan saadaan enemmän palvelua toisaalla. Poikittaiset yhteydet ovat nykyisellään niin kuraa, että tavoite ei ole vaikea saavuttaa.

Sinänsä palvelun heikentäminen operaatiosyistä ei ole seudulla tavatonta. Esimerkiksi keskustan suuntaiset linjat voitaisiin tehdä pääosin vaihdollisiksi jotta jäljelle jääville linjoilla olisi enemmän matkustajia vaunua kohti. Toistaiseksi tällainen on vain vaatinut metrorataa. Ilmeisesti bussiliikenteen tehostaminen on korvattu metrolla aina nykypäivään asti. Runkolinjat voivat rikkoa tämän perinteen.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Eli 3 ja 7 olivat jo silloin kääntyneet edestä pois Nordenskiöldille ja linjan 4 vaunu pääsi samoilla vihreillä Nordenkiöldin risteyksen yli Kansaneläkelaitoksen pysäkille. Sen ja tullinpuomin välillä seistiin kahdet liikennevalot, eli vasta nyt alkoi matka takkuamaan  kun oltiin ajossa taas yksin. Siitä huolimatta linjanopeus välille Ooppera  Tullipuomi oli 18,7 km/h.
> 
> 
> Antero


Nykyinen valokierto on suunniteltu siten, että linja 4 saa välillä Kansaneläkelaitos - Töölön tulli kahdet punaiset. Reijolankadun risteyksen valot vaihtuvat punaisiksi kun vaunu seisoo Kansaneläkelaitoksen pysäkillä, Tukholmankadun risteyksen valo vaihtuu punaiseksi kun päästään liikkeelle Reijolankadun risteyksestä. Poikkeus sääntöön on arkiaamujen ruuhka-aika, jolloin nelonen pääsee jälkimmäisistä valoista suoraan ja kymppi kärsii kahdet valot. Erityisen mukava tämä valo-ohjelmointi on kun nelonen ja kymppi ajavat peräkkäin "väärässä järjestyksessä", jolloin takimmainen vaunu saa odottaa käytännössä kolmet valot. Joskus keskustaan päin samanaikaisesti tuleva ratikka saattaa pitää etuisuudellaan vihreää niin pitkään, että Kelalta lähtevä vaunu ehtii vielä vanhoilla vihreillä Reijolankadun yli. Kiertoa sekoittaa myös bussin 58 etuisuus Reijolankadulta Manskulle. Ratikoilla on tässä oma kaistansa joka ei risteä bussin kanssa, joten en ymmärrä miksi ratikoiden pitää odottaa autojen kanssa. Syy on ilmeisesti liian kapeassa rv-kaistan erottelussa. 

Ylipäätänsä Töölön tullin ja Kelan ympäristö on yksi ratikoiden murheenkryyni, jossa seistään monesti erittäin paljon, mutta toisinaan jopa ruuhka-aikaan saatetaan lasketella Tullinpuomista pysähtymättä Kelalle. Jälkimmäistä ei tosin oikein voi harrastaa tilaisuudenkaan koittaessa, muuten ajonäyttö pompahtaa useamman minuutin etuaikaan. HSL:n aikataulun mukaan ajoaika Töölön tullista Töölön hallille on nimittäin 5 minuuttia. Järkevällä valoetuisuuksien ohjelmoinnilla tämä väli olisi varmasti tiputettavissa kolmeen minuuttiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nykyinen valokierto on suunniteltu siten, että linja 4 saa välillä Kansaneläkelaitos - Töölön tulli kahdet punaiset....


Ja meillä on Helsingissä raitiovaunujen valoetuudet.  :Very Happy:  Ainoa ratkaisu on 250 miljoonan euron tunneli.  :Sad: 

Osaatkos luetella kaikki ne paikat, joissa valoetuus tarkoittaa, että raitiovaunu pysäytetään odottamaan vasemmalle kääntyviä autoja? Mulle tulee ekana mieleen Hämeentie ennen Haapaniemen pysäkkiä, jossa autot päästetään kääntymään viidennelle linjalle. Sama on Hämeentiellä Mäkelänkadun risteyksessä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kun jälleen toistat tätä väittämääsi sekä sitä, että 5 min on minimivuoroväli, niin onko sinulla jotain näyttöä asiasta? Tilastoja, tutkimuksia, laskelmia, muita lähteitä? Vai onko vain niin, että sinusta tuntuu siltä, mitä väität?


Mistään ei näytä vaan näytä löytyvän hyvin toimivia pikaratikkaratkaisuja merkittävästi tuota lyhyemmällä vuorovälillä, kun kuljetaan vilkkaassa ympäristössä, vaan nopeus jää aika huonoksi linjan nopeus potentiaaliin verrattuna.




> Ensinnäkin. Kun katsotaan, mitä ratikkakaupungeissa on ja mitä niissä tehdään, tunnelit olivat 1970-luvun juttu. Jos tunneleissa olisi ylivoimaista etua, niitä olisi tehty jatkuvasti sen jälkeen kun Saksassa tunneleita ryhdyttiin 1970-luvulla tekemään. Se, että pari kaupunkia 250:stä tekee nyt tunnelia, ei tarkoita, että on alettu kaivaa tai porata tunneleita. Tunneleiden teosta luovuttiin, koska ne olivat kalliita, niistä ei ollut odotettua hyötyä, ja nykyinen tavoite on ajaa kaupunkikeskustan läpi nimenomaan pinnalla, koska se on parasta palvelua ja kaupungin elävöittämistä. Jos asia on mielestäsi toisin, osoita se meille muille!


Kyse on siitä, että suuressa osassa Saksan suurimmista kaupungeista riittävä tunnelikapasiteetti rakennettiin usein jo 1970-80-luvulla, kulunvalvontaa kehittämällä niistä on sitten vielä saatu läpi enemmän yksiköitäkin kuin aikaisemmin. Tunnelit ovat tärkeitä liikenteen toimivuudelle, koska ratikat ovat vilkkailla kaduilla varsin hitaita ja epätäsmällisiä.

Merkittävästi osasta niistä Saksan kaupunkeja, joihin ei rakennettu ratikkatunnelia, poistettiin ratikoita 60-70-luvuilla ongelmallisimilta alueilta ja rakennettiin tunneloituja U- ja S-bahneja. Helsingin erikoisuus on, ettei raitioliikennettä koskaan merkittävästi ajettu alas, sen seurauksena kaduilla on käytössä vähemmän tilaa kuin niissä kaupungeissa, joissa ratikkaliikennettä karsittiin rajusti tai se lopetettiin kokonaan.




> Kolmanneksi vakuutat, ettei voi saavuttaa 1720 km/h linjanopeutta. Vaikka se on totta jopa Helsingissä ja Mannerheimintiellä jo nyt! Olen juuri kertonut mitanneeni 4:lle 18,8 km/h Munkkaan asti ja Tullinpuomin ja Lasipalatsin välille 17,3 km/h. Ja tähänkin sisältyy vielä ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä pysäkkien lisäksi sekä hidasteluita mm. matalauraisten vaihteiden vuoksi. Pelkällä turhien pysähdysten poistolla ylitetään esittämäsi pikaraitiotien määrittely. Siis tekemättä mitään muita parannuksia Mannerheimintien nykyiseen rataan ja liikenteeseen.


Missä minä olen vakuuttanut, ettei ratikka voi Helsingissä saavuttaa 17-20 km/h linjanopeutta? Se ei vaan nykyisillä liikennöintikäytännöillä luotettavasti onnistu. Ja nopeuttahan saadaan pysäkkien poistollakin kyllä lisää jonkin verran, täsmällisyyttä ei niinkään. Turhien pysähdysten poistolla saadaan täsmällisyyttä, mutta toimivat etuudet edellyttävät riittävän pitkää vuoroväliä ja täsmällistä liikennöintiä. Erityisesti ratikoiden peräkkäinajo aiheuttaa paljon hidastusta ja ajoaikojen hajontaa. Samoin aikataulujen pitämättömyys on palvelutaso-ongelma.




> Täsmällisyyden merkityksestä olemme samaa mieltä, mutta vetoat siinäkin väärään asiaan puhuessasi kaikilla pysäkeillä pysähtymisestä. Ei ole kysymys siitä, pysähdytäänkö kaikilla pysäkeillä, vaan siitä, että ei pysähdyttäisi muualla kuin pysäkeillä. Nyt pysähdytään kaikkien pysäkkien lisäksi myös muualla, kuten jo linkkaamassani viestissä mittauksista kerroin.
> 
> Kirjoitat 30 sekunnin täsmällisyysvaatimuksesta. Mistä se tulee? Onko se jossain määrätty vai oletko keksinyt sen vain siksi, että toivot sen olevan niin tiukka, ettei sitä voitaisi toteuttaa? Mutta ymmärrätkö, mitä täsmällisyys tarkoittaa? Miten se toteutuu käytännössä ja miten matkustaja sen kokee?
> 
> Oletko nähnyt jossain aikatauluja, joissa on pysäkkiajat 30 sekunnin tarkkuudella? Tuskin, kun en minäkään ole nähnyt.


Esimerkiksi Helsingin metrossa ja kaupunkiratajunissa käytännön aikataulut ovat käytännössä tuossa tarkkuustasossa, niistä vaan esitetään reittioppaassa minuuttitaso.

Esimerkiksi Saksassa ja Ranskassa pyritään yleensä liikennöimään myös korkeatasoisia pikaraitieratkaisuja luotettavasti. Se, että raitioliikenteen pysäkkiaikataulut pitävät kutinsa on toki Helsingin näkövinkkelistä hyvin radikaali muutos, mutta kyllä Saksassa monet keskustassa tunneloidut pikaratikkaratkaisut pystyvät pitämään erittäin hyvin aikataulunsa.




> Täsmällisyys tarkoittaa sitä, että vaunut eivät lähde pysäkiltä ennen luvattua aikaa mutta ei myöskään liian paljon myöhemmin. Paljonko on liian paljon, on se, minkä kanssa voidaan käydä arvokeskustelua. Matkustajan kannalta minuutti tai kaksi ovat yhdentekevää, kolme minuuttia ehkä alkaa jo pitkästyttää. Tärkeämpää ja vaativampaa kuin matkustajan kokemus onkin se täsmällisyys, joka vaaditaan verkon toimimiseksi. Verkon toiminta perustuu kuitenkin synkronointiin, minkä myös matkustaja kokee täsmällisyytenä toisin kuin sen, lähteekö vaunu minuutin myöhässä vai ei.


Nykyisin Helsingissä muutaman minuutin vaihtelut ovat yleisiä ja vuoroväli on hyvin tiheä, ja mikä on lopputulos. Peräkkäinajoa jossa ratikat sumputtavat toisiaan, aikataulut ovat epäsäännöllisiä, eivätkä pidä, samoin liikenteen nopeus kärsii. Kuitenkin matkustajien kokemus on yleensä hyvä, kun harva kuvittelee ratikoilla olevan aikatauluja.




> Nykyaikaisen pikaratikan vaatimus ei ole se, mitä sinä sille määrittelet. Olennaista ei ole optimoida vaunujen ajoaikaa, vaan matkustajien matkustusaikaa. Siksi kaupunkikeskustojen läpi mennään kävelyalueilla, joilla ei tarvitse ajaa nopeasti. Palvelutaso on kokonaisuus, jossa vaunun nopeus on vain yksi tekijä, jonka merkitys vaihtelee verkon eri osissa.


Meillä on toki jo Helsingissä riittävästi kokemusta varsin hitaasta epäluotettavasta ratikkasysteemistä,  joka on kuitenkin hyvin suosittu. Sen liikennöintikäytännöt ja täsmällisyys ei kuitenkaan riitä liikenteen laajentamiseen kauemmas. Siihen vaaditaan isompia rakenteellisiä muutoksia.

Helsingin keskusta on niin vilkas, että katutason ratikat ovat vaikeuksissa ja epätäsmällisiä,. Pidemmän matkan ratikoiden tunnelointi keskustassa tai niiden jakaminen monelle pitkää vuoroväliä käyttävälle reitille, jotka eivät ole toisistaan riippuvaisia ovat keinoja, joilla raitioliikennettä on kehitetty muualla nopeammaksi. 

Helsingin raitioliikenteestä ei tule luotettavampaa ja nopeampaa käytännöillä, joissa ratikoiden annetaan ruuhkauttaa toisiaan kuten nykyään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Osaatkos luetella kaikki ne paikat, joissa valoetuus tarkoittaa, että raitiovaunu pysäytetään odottamaan vasemmalle kääntyviä autoja?


Näin tämän illan aikana kuulemani kuulopuheen perusteella ennustan, että kohta voimme harrastaa ns. data miningia ja kaivaa ne datasta analysoimalla itse. Jos siis oikein ymmärsin, meillä saattaa olla mahdollisuus kohta saada HKL:n ratikoista saama paikkatieto avoimena datana nettiin. Siis ei valmiiksi piirrettynä karttana vaan historiadatana. Niistä lienee kohtuuhelppo löytää tuollaiset kohdat ihan vain analysoimalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Syy on ilmeisesti liian kapeassa rv-kaistan erottelussa.


Tai sitten siinä, ettei ketään kiinnosta eikä kukaan ole tullut ajatelleeksi...  :Sad: 

Oli kummin päin vain, yhtä kamalaa tuo on joka tapauksessa. "Ratikkakaista" josta ei ole hyötyä, kun sille ei mahdu. Voi elämä.

Mitenkäs kasilla, siellä pitäisi olla nyt monessa risteyksessä paremmat valoetuudet. Huomaako sen?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mistään ei näytä vaan näytä löytyvän hyvin toimivia pikaratikkaratkaisuja merkittävästi tuota lyhyemmällä vuorovälillä, kun kuljetaan vilkkaassa ympäristössä, vaan nopeus jää aika huonoksi linjan nopeus potentiaaliin verrattuna.


Siis sinulla ei ole tilastoja, tutkimuksia, laskelmia eikä muitakaan lähteitä. Maailmassa on paljon asioita, joita sinä tai minä emme ole nähneet, silti ne ovat olemassa. Joten väittämäsi jäävät omaan arvottomuuteensa.

Muistan kehottaneeni sinua joskus aikaisemmin keräämään tietoa, mutta et ole viitsinyt tehdä edes sitä, minkä voi tehdä oman kuvaruutunsa ääressä. Eli netistä löydät taatusti kaikkien niiden eurooppalaisten kaupunkien ratikoiden aikataulut ja siten ratojen vuoromäärät ja nopeudet, joista löytyy samassa suuruusluokassa olevaa tarjontaa (30.000 nousua/vrk) kuin Mannerheimintiellä. Muistan myös jo silloin sanoneeni, että en ole itse tällaista työtä tehnyt, ja olisi kiinnostavaa nähdä, mitä siitä tulee tulokseksi. Olisin luullut, että olisit ottanut haasteesta kopin, sillä sinullahan olisi ollut oiva tilaisuus saada kerätyksi omia väitteitäsi tukevaa aineistoa, koska erityisesti heikkokuntoisista entisistä SEV-kaupungeista luultavasti löytyisi sinulle hyviä huonoja tilastoja.




> Kyse on siitä, että suurimmassa osassa Saksan suurimmista kaupungeista riittävä tunnelikapasiteetti rakennettiin usein jo 1970-luvulla, kulunvalvontaa kehittämällä niistä on sitten vielä saatu läpi enemmän yksiköitäkin kuin aikaisemmin. Tunnelit ovat tärkeitä liikenteen toimivuudelle, koska ratikat ovat vilkkailla kaduilla varsin hitaita ja epätäsmällisiä.


Kehotan tutustumaan siihen, mitä on kirjoitettu saksan Stadtbahneista. Ei tunneleiden teko loppunut siihen, että kaikki tunnelit saatiin valmiiksi, vaan siihen, että todettiin ne kustannuksiaan vastaamattomiksi ja siten koko konseptista luovuttiin. Karlsruhe muuten on ollut oivallinen esimerkki siitä, miten tunnelia ei tarvita. Kaiserstrassen kävelykadun kautta kulkevat myös S-linjat, joiden aikataulut on sidottu rautateiden aikatauluihin. Vuoroja lähes 60 tunnissa suuntaansa  vaunujen välimatka noin 300 m. Tietenkään kävelykadulla ei ajeta nopeasti, mutta ei ole tarpeenkaan.




> Missä minä olen vakuuttanut, ettei ratikka voi Helsingissä saavuttaa 17-20 km/h linjanopeutta?


Olet sanonut, ettei Mannerheimintiellä voi olla pikaraitioliikennettä pinnassa ja olet määritellyt, että pikaraitiotie on sellainen, jonka nopeus on 1720 km/h. Mannerheimintiellä on määrittelemäsi nopeuden pikaraitioliikennettä jo nyt, vai väitätkö, että valehtelen mitatuista nopeuksista?

Täsmällisyyttähän Manskulla ei nyt ole. Mutta sehän ei johdu siitä, että rata on katutasossa, vaan siitä, että liikennevaloin aivan tarkoituksella raitioliikennettä hidastetaan.




> Esimerkiksi Helsingin metrossa ja kaupunkiratajunissa käytännön aikataulut ovat käytännössä tuossa tarkkuustasossa, niistä vaan esitetään reittioppaassa minuuttitaso.


Minun tietääkseni junat lähtevät asemilta aikataulun mukaan tasaminuuteilla. Metrosta en tiedä. Foorumin kuljettajat ja HSL:n tilaajat voivat varmasti oikaista, jos olen väärässä.




> Nykyisin Helsingissä muutaman minuutin vaihtelut ovat yleisiä ja vuoroväli on hyvin tiheä, ja mikä on lopputulos. Peräkkäinajoa jossa ratikat sumputtavat toisiaan, aikataulut ovat epäsäännöllisiä, eivätkä pidä, samoin liikenteen nopeus kärsii.


Väitätkö, että valehtelin myös kertoessani mittauksestani, jossa ensin 4 ja 7 ja sitten 4, 7, ja 3 ajoivat peräkkäin, mutta se ei alentanutkaan nopeutta? Vasta sitten nopeus aleni, kun vaunu ajoi yksin ja alkoi seistä liikennevaloissa päästämässä autoja ensin.




> Meillä on toki jo Helsingissä riittävästi kokemusta varsin hitaasta epäluotettavasta ratikkasysteemistä,  joka on kuitenkin hyvin suosittu. Sen liikennöintikäytännöt ja täsmällisyys ei kuitenkaan riitä liikenteen laajentamiseen kauemmas. Siihen vaaditaan isompia rakenteellisiä muutoksia.


Miten on mahdollista, että meillä on esikaupunkeihin vieviä bussilinjoja, joilla on aivan samat katuliikenteen reitit kuin ratikoilla? Väittämäsi mukaan hitaus täällä keskustassa estää linjojen jatkumisen kauas, mutta kumminkin ne jatkuvat.




> Helsingin raitioliikenteestä ei tule luotettavampaa ja nopeampaa käytännöillä, joissa ratikoiden annetaan ruuhkauttaa toisiaan kuten nykyään.


Eivät ratikat ruuhkauta toisiaan, vaan autot ja niille etuja antavat liikennevalot hidastavat yksittäisiäkin raitiovaunuja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:39 ----------




> Näin tämän illan aikana kuulemani kuulopuheen perusteella ennustan, että kohta voimme harrastaa ns. data miningia ja kaivaa ne datasta analysoimalla itse. Jos siis oikein ymmärsin, meillä saattaa olla mahdollisuus kohta saada HKL:n ratikoista saama paikkatieto avoimena datana nettiin.


Tämä on aivan erinomaista! Kännykällä vaunun sisällä on GPS:ssä jatkuvia häiriöitä, mutta vaunujen antenni on katolla. Ei sitten muuta kuin koodia vääntämään.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Minun tietääkseni junat lähtevät asemilta aikataulun mukaan tasaminuuteilla. Metrosta en tiedä. Foorumin kuljettajat ja HSL:n tilaajat voivat varmasti oikaista, jos olen väärässä.


Rautateiden lähiliikenteen osalta periaatteessa näin, mutta on olemassa muutama paikka, jossa ajetaan esimerkiksi kaksi asemaväliä kolmessa minuutissa (lähdöstä lähtöön, yhdellä välilähdöllä) siten, että käytännössä molemmilla väleillä menee n. 1,5 minuuttia (siis lähdöstä lähtöön edelleen). Aikatauluun on merkitty 1 ja 2 minuuttia. Äkkiseltään mieleen tulee ainakin Valimo-Pitäjänmäki-Mäkkylä, Myyrmäki-Louhela-Martinlaakso, Vantaankoski-Martinlaakso-Louhela ja Kauklahti-Mankki-Luoma. Kaikissa näissä keskimmäiseltä asemalta ei ehdi lähtemään aikatauluun merkityltä tasaminuutilta, mutta seuraavalla asemavälillä "myöhästymisen" saa kiinni.

Metron osalta joku sen puolen tietäjä kertonee sen puolen totuuden, mutta sitä odotellessa kerron joskus saamani käsityksen, jonka mukaan metrot noudattavat lähtöaikaansa periaatteessa vain päättäreillä, ja tämän jälkeen ajavat linjan toiseen päähän sen verran mitä ehtivät ja opastimien mukaan pystyvät.

----------


## 339-DF

> Metron osalta joku sen puolen tietäjä kertonee sen puolen totuuden, mutta sitä odotellessa kerron joskus saamani käsityksen, jonka mukaan metrot noudattavat lähtöaikaansa periaatteessa vain päättäreillä, ja tämän jälkeen ajavat linjan toiseen päähän sen verran mitä ehtivät ja opastimien mukaan pystyvät.


Tällainen käsitys minullakin on. Metrollahan sinänsä on kyllä asemakohtaiset (yleisö)aikataulut, mutta muistelen jonkun kirjoittaneen tänne, etteivät junat käytännössä kulje niiden mukaisesti.

----------


## heka

> Tai sitten siinä, ettei ketään kiinnosta eikä kukaan ole tullut ajatelleeksi...


Näinhän tämä menee. Ilmeisesti on myös niin, että jos niitä valoja ei heti asettamisvaiheessa saada järkevästi toimimaan, niin muuttamiset jälkeenpäin ovat kiven takana. Tuskin muuten olisi näitä vasemmalle kääntyvän parin auton odotuksia tai muutaman jalankulkijan takia pysäkille pääsyn jonotuksia (esim. Hesperian puisto).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Täsmällisyyttähän Manskulla ei nyt ole. Mutta sehän ei johdu siitä, että rata on katutasossa, vaan siitä, että liikennevaloin aivan tarkoituksella raitioliikennettä hidastetaan.


Mnä en ihan niele väitettä että liikennevalot hidastavat tahallaan raitiovaunuja. Nimim Late joka taitaa olla töissä HKL:n suunnitteluyksikössä on tässä ketjussa aiemmin valaissut asiaa ja tunnstanut että liikennevalojen virittäminen niin että Mannerheimintien raitiovaunut voisivat ohittaa suurimman osan valoista vihreällä on "mission impossible" ellei katuverkkon ja raitiotielinjastoon tehdä mittavia muutoksia tarkoittaen lähinnä linjojen karsimista. 




> Miten on mahdollista, että meillä on esikaupunkeihin vieviä bussilinjoja, joilla on aivan samat katuliikenteen reitit kuin ratikoilla? Väittämäsi mukaan hitaus täällä keskustassa estää linjojen jatkumisen kauas, mutta kumminkin ne jatkuvat.


Bussit eivät pysähdy joka pysäkillä ja bussipysäkejä on muutenkin harvmemmin kuin raitiovaunupysäkkejä. Siksi niiden keskinopeus on raitiovaunuja hiukan korkeampi. Ruuhka-aikana toki bussit ovat käytännössä yhtä hitaat kuin raitiovaunut ja se on omiaan vähentämään bussilla liikkumisen suosiota. Kehäykkössen ulkopuolisilta alueilta joita ei tule junaa tai metroa keskustaan kuljetaan sitten mielummin autolla.




> Eivät ratikat ruuhkauta toisiaan, vaan autot ja niille etuja antavat liikennevalot hidastavat yksittäisiäkin raitiovaunuja.


Helsingin kokoisissa ja isommissa kaupungeissa keski-Euroopassa Mannerheimintien kaltaisten ja sen kanssa risteävien valtaväylien väliset risteykset ovat eritasoratkaisuja jotka mahdollistavat sujuvamman rraitioliikenteen pintatasossa (jos paikalla ei kulje maanalaista metroa) . Tällaisten ratkaisujen rakentaminen mahdollisti toki se että noissa kaupungeissa pommitustuhot 2. maailmansodassa olivat niin mittavat että katuympäristö suunniteltiin sodan jälkeen uudestaan niin että kulmiin rakennetut tontit jätettiin rakentamatta että saatiin tilaa autojen rampeille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsingin kokoisissa ja isommissa kaupungeissa keski-Euroopassa Mannerheimintien kaltaisten ja sen kanssa risteävien valtaväylien väliset risteykset ovat eritasoratkaisuja jotka mahdollistavat sujuvamman rraitioliikenteen pintatasossa (jos paikalla ei kulje maanalaista metroa) .


Jaa-a... Kyllä ne useammin taitavat olla ihan tavallisia puistobulevardeja, joissa kääntyminen vasemmalle on sallittu vain esim. joka neljäs tai viides kortteli. Tällaisia näkyy Euroopan jokaisessa ilmansuunnassa. Ja kyllä ne valoetuisuudetkin saadaan toimimaan paremmin, kun vain niin päätetään. Se on selvää, että jossain HKL:ssä sanotaan, ettei onnistu, koska siellä sitä asiaa ei varsinaisesti päätetä, vaan siellä ollaan kaupungin toisten laitosten ja yksikköjen armoilla. Jos vain löytyisikin sellainen suurempi taho, jolla olisi tarpeeksi valtaa ja pähkinöitä tehdä selväksi, että autoliikenteen kustannuksella voidaan joukkoliikenteelle antaa etuisuuksia, näin tehdään muuallakin Euroopassa.

----------


## juhanahi

> Metron osalta joku sen puolen tietäjä kertonee sen puolen totuuden, mutta sitä odotellessa kerron joskus saamani käsityksen, jonka mukaan metrot noudattavat lähtöaikaansa periaatteessa vain päättäreillä, ja tämän jälkeen ajavat linjan toiseen päähän sen verran mitä ehtivät ja opastimien mukaan pystyvät.





> Tällainen käsitys minullakin on. Metrollahan sinänsä on kyllä asemakohtaiset (yleisö)aikataulut, mutta muistelen jonkun kirjoittaneen tänne, etteivät junat käytännössä kulje niiden mukaisesti.


No, nyt mennään hieman off-topicin puolelle, mutta valotetaanpa asiaa nyt kuitenkin:

Perussääntö toki on, että metro ajaa aikataulun mukaan joka asemalla. Pääsääntöisesti tämä toteutuu varsin hyvin. Ohjaamovinkkelistä se on helppo todeta mm. sen perusteella, että junat kohtaavat vakiominuuttiaikataululla varsin tarkalleen aina samoissa kohdissa rataa. Ison osan päivästä matkustajia on niin paljon, ettei ainakaan etuajassa pysty ajamaan. Jos kaikki soljuu normaalisti, ei kuitenkaan olla myöhässäkään. Toki on selvää, että jos vilkkaaseen aikaan joku juna jää reilun minuutinkin myöhään, se tahtoo myöhästyä lisää asemapysähdyksien venyessä ja seuraava juna taas rupeaa hengittämään niskaan. Jos mitään laajempaa häiriötä ei kuitenkaan ole, nämä pienet myöhästymiset ovat tasaantuvat varsin pian.

Totta on, että lähtöaika päättäriltä on erityisen "pyhä", ja sitä kyllä totellaan ihan sekuntiviisaria seuraten. Sen jälkeen tilanne on se, että kuljettajan aikatauluun ei ole merkitty Itäkeskusta lukuunottamatta väliaikoja, joten pääsääntöisesti sitten "mennään vaan" asemapysähdysten vaatiman ajan tahdittamana. Ruuhka-aikana on syytä ajaa "täysillä", ja siltikään ei tosiaan etuajassa pysty olemaan, oikein hiljaiseen aikaan taas olisi perusteltua ottaa vähän rullaavampi ja rauhallisempi ajotyyli. Jos eroja kuljettajien välille sitten syntyy, niin ne tulevat tästä. Itse kyllä laskeskelen omaksi ilokseni päässäni myös muita väliaikoja ja koitan aktiivisesti sovittaa ajotyyliä sen mukaan, mutta veikkaanpa että suuri osa ei näin tee, eikä tietysti voi edellyttääkään.

Tilannetta on nyt hieman muuttanut sekin, että vanha käytönohjaus seurasi aikataulua myös väliasemilla, eikä antanut heti vihreää, jos juna meinasi olla yli minuutin verran etusessa. Uusi käytönohjaus ei tee näin, vaan vihreää tulee, jos vain rata on vapaa. Käsittääkseni kuljettajille onkin tulossa lisää väliaikoja aikatauluihin, jotka tulevat myös sitten olemaan sitovaa sorttia.

No, taas tämä rupeaa kuulostamaan siltä, että eihän ne metrot nyt sitten koskaan ole aikataulussa... Edelleen totean, että pääsääntöisesti ovat, mutta vilkkaaseen aikaan pienetkin poikkeamat toki hyvin herkästi viivästyttävät lievästi ainakin yhtä-kahta vuoroa. Vähääkään isommat kaikkia vuoroja ainakin jonkin aikaa. Varsinkin Ruoholahti on herkästi pullonkaula. Hiljaiseen aikaan taas turhan reippaasti ajava kuljettaja saattaa olla linjasivun loppupäässä ehkä minuutin etuajassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... liikennevalojen virittäminen niin että Mannerheimintien raitiovaunut voisivat ohittaa suurimman osan valoista vihreällä on "mission impossible" ellei katuverkkon ja raitiotielinjastoon tehdä mittavia muutoksia tarkoittaen lähinnä linjojen karsimista.


Minä puolestani en usko tähän, vaan väitän, ettei ole edes yritetty. Omalle näkemykselleni on kaksi pääperustetta:

1. Kun matkustaa ratikalla ja autolla, näkee, että monille seisomisille ei ole mitään todellista järkevää perustetta. Usein on niin, että sekä ratikka että autot seisovat, kumpikin väistää kumpaakin. Eli ei ole kyse siitä, että ne olisivat menossa samaan suuntaan vaan toistensa eteen. Vasemmalle kääntymistilanteissa taas on aivan sama, annettaisiinko ratikan mennä ensin ja vasemmalle kääntyvien autojen vasta sitten vai toisinpäin, kun rinnalla oikealla ajaa liikennevirta kuitenkin suoraan koko ajan. Se, että suoralle tulee vihreä ja samalla tulisi ratikalle ja vasta sitten tulee vasemmalle kääntyville, viivyttää autoja vain muutaman sekunnin, mutta ratikka voi viipyä 30 sekuntia nykyjärjestelyllä.

2. Käytännön kokemus sieltä, missä ratikan valoetuuksia on toteutettu ja on käytössä on, että autoilu on sujuvampaa silloin, kun ratikalla on valoetuudet kuin silloin, kun niillä on vakiovaihe valokierrossa. Ei ole olemassa mitään Helsingin erityisolosuhteita, joiden vuoksi Helsingissä ei tapahtuisi näin kuten tapahtuu muualla. Tälle kokemusperäiselle havainnolle on lisäksi järkeenkäypä ja yksinkertainen selitys: eduilla kulkevat ratikat tarvitsevat valokierrosta vähemmän aikaa kuin vakiovaihe. Siten autoille jää enemmän läpäisyaikaa ja autoliikennekin on sujuvampaa. Jos joku simulointi väittää muuta kuin käytännön kokemus, en mieti hetkeäkään, kumpi on totta.




> Bussit eivät pysähdy joka pysäkillä ja bussipysäkejä on muutenkin harvmemmin kuin raitiovaunupysäkkejä.


Ei taida pitää paikkaansa, etteivät bussit pysähdy kaikilla Manskun, Hämeentien ja Mäkelänkadun pysäkeillä. Varmaan ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella, mutta silloinhan ei pitäisikään olla ongelmia, kun autojakin on vähemmän. Tosin silloin on ongelmia edelleen raitiovaunuilla, joita seisotetaan valoissa silloinkin ja linjanopeudet pidetään yhtä huonoina kuin ruuhka-aikoina. Mitä muuta se voi olla kuin tahallista?




> Kehäykkössen ulkopuolisilta alueilta joita ei tule junaa tai metroa keskustaan kuljetaan sitten mielummin autolla.


Liikennetutkimusten tulosten mukaan auton käytössä ei ole merkittäviä eroja. Länsiväylän käytävässä suurin joukkoliikenteen käyttöä alentava tekijä on kaupunginrajalla tuplaantuva hinta, jos uskotaan liikenne-ennusteita. Nehän osoittavat, ettei länsimetro lisää joukkoliikenteen osuutta, mutta lippu-uudistus, joka poistaa kaupunginrajan hintamuurin, lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä reilusti.

Sitten on se asia, että auton ja joukkoliikenteen valintaa tutkitaan oikein. Metro ja juna keskittävät joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät yhteen putkeen. Autoilu tai bussilinjasto eivät. Tämä näkyy erityisen hyvin Espoossa, josta liikennevirrat itään jakautuvat Länsiväylälle, Kuusisaarentielle ja Leppävaaran suuntaan. Tällaista jakautumista ei voi olla idässä, koska joukkoliikenteellä pääsee käytännössä vain metrolla keskustaan.




> Helsingin kokoisissa ja isommissa kaupungeissa keski-Euroopassa Mannerheimintien kaltaisten ja sen kanssa risteävien valtaväylien väliset risteykset ovat eritasoratkaisuja jotka mahdollistavat sujuvamman rraitioliikenteen pintatasossa (jos paikalla ei kulje maanalaista metroa).


Googlen karttapalvelulla voi käydä tutkiskelemassa. Harvassa ovat Euroopassa kaupungit, joissa korttelikaupunkia on raivattu eritasoramppien tieltä. Monessa kaupungissa pommitusten tuhot korjattiin, jopa rakentamalla vanhojen talojen kopioita. Keskustojen hävittävisvimma tuli vasta 1960-luvulla, 20 vuotta sodan ja pommitusten jälkeen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jaa-a... Kyllä ne useammin taitavat olla ihan tavallisia puistobulevardeja, joissa kääntyminen vasemmalle on sallittu vain esim. joka neljäs tai viides kortteli. Tällaisia näkyy Euroopan jokaisessa ilmansuunnassa. Ja kyllä ne valoetuisuudetkin saadaan toimimaan paremmin, kun vain niin päätetään. Se on selvää, että jossain HKL:ssä sanotaan, ettei onnistu, koska siellä sitä asiaa ei varsinaisesti päätetä, vaan siellä ollaan kaupungin toisten laitosten ja yksikköjen armoilla. Jos vain löytyisikin sellainen suurempi taho, jolla olisi tarpeeksi valtaa ja pähkinöitä tehdä selväksi, että autoliikenteen kustannuksella voidaan joukkoliikenteelle antaa etuisuuksia, näin tehdään muuallakin Euroopassa.


Tarkoitin lähinnä sellaisia saksalaisia asukasluvultaan puolen millin ja millin välissä olevia kaupunkeja kuten Köln, Düsseldorf Frankfurt, Stuttgart, Hannover, Nürnberg joissa on sekä metro tai Stadtbahn mutta myös pinnalla kulkevia raitioteitä ja niissä ovat valtakatujen risteykset usein eri tasossa. 

Toki on Euroopassa suurempiakin kaupunkeja joissa oli jos ennen sotaa yli miljoon asukasta ja joissa kadut ovat ennestäänkin leveämpiä kuin Helsingissä ja joissa on tilaa autoille liikkua ristiin rastiin valtakatujen ulkoupuolella ilman että se häiritsee raitiovaunuja. Sitten on niitä isoja leveäkatuisia kaupunkeja joissa raitiovaunuliilkennettä keskustassa ei käytännössä ole enää kuten Tukholma ja Kööpenhamina joissa sitä ongelmaa ei myöskän ole, mutta se ei taida Helsingin ratkaisu sekään.

Helsingissä valtakatujen ulkopuoliset kadut ovat niin kapeita että niitä pitkin ajoa vältetään ja ihan syystä, ja kohdissa missä pitää päästä Mannerheimintien poikki Töölän tullin eteläpuolella ei ole muualla kuin  Nordensköldinkatu, Hesari, Kaivokatu ja Espat. Näistä Nordensköld ja Hesari pitäisi saada eritasoliittymiksi ja Töölönlahdenkatu jota bussit ajavat Elielinaukiolle sulkea kokonaan kun Elielinaukion bussit siirtyvät Kamppiin länsimetron myötä.  Sitten olisi jotain toivoa saada liikennevaloetuudet ratikoille toimimaan. Mutta luuletteko että kukaan alkaa rakentamaan mitään autotunneleita Manskun ali ja ramppeja tasojen välillä että taloja pitää purkaapois? Ei tule toteutumaan meidän elinaikanamme. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

Kas näin toimii liikennevaloetuudet jossain päin Saksaa:




Pyydän nimim. petteriä erittelemään syyt, miksi tällainen ei voisi toimia Mannerheimintiellä.

Tervetuloa myös Tampereelle katsomaan, miten suomalaisissa erikoisolosuhteissakin saadaan liikennevaloetuudet toimimaan. Suosittelen erityisesti linjoja 1 ja 30, jotka kulkevat Hatanpään valtatietä, joka on lähes yhtä vilkas joukkoliikenneväylä kuin Mannerheimintie (ruuhka-aikaan jopa 50 vuoroa tunnissa). 30:llä on lisäksi lähes nollaviive-etuudet Vuohenojalla, sukkana kolmen liikennevaloristeyksen läpi, jokaisessa vieläpä vasemmalle kääntö Hervannasta tullessa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä puolestani en usko tähän, vaan väitän, ettei ole edes yritetty. Omalle näkemykselleni on kaksi pääperustetta:
> 
> 1. Kun matkustaa ratikalla ja autolla, näkee, että monille seisomisille ei ole mitään todellista järkevää perustetta. Usein on niin, että sekä ratikka että autot seisovat, kumpikin väistää kumpaakin. Eli ei ole kyse siitä, että ne olisivat menossa samaan suuntaan vaan toistensa eteen. Vasemmalle kääntymistilanteissa taas on aivan sama, annettaisiinko ratikan mennä ensin ja vasemmalle kääntyvien autojen vasta sitten vai toisinpäin, kun rinnalla oikealla ajaa liikennevirta kuitenkin suoraan koko ajan. Se, että suoralle tulee vihreä ja samalla tulisi ratikalle ja vasta sitten tulee vasemmalle kääntyville, viivyttää autoja vain muutaman sekunnin, mutta ratikka voi viipyä 30 sekuntia nykyjärjestelyllä.


Ongelmallisin kohta on Töölön Tullin ja Kansaneläkelaitksen välien osuus josta  kääntyy paljon autoilijoita vasemmalle Manskun yli puolin ja toisin kahdessa eri risteyksesä Reijolan ja Tukholmakadun kohdalla ja ryhmityskaistat ovat  liian lyheyt että niille voisi kerätä autoja odottamaan että raitiovaunut pääsisivät etuuksillaan ohi risteyksen muulloin kuin silloin kun Mannerheimintien etelä-pohjoissuunnalla palaa autoille vihreä. Ja näiden lisäksi on Nordenskldinkadun risteys joka tulee heti näiden eteläpuolella joissa ajetaan manskun poikki. 
Ratikan ohittaminen jos sille palaisi eri aikaan vihreät kuin autoille ei kestä vain muutamaa sekunttia koska valojen on autoilta vaihduttava turvallisuuussyistä hyvissä ajoin etukäteen ettei satu vahinkoja. 

Eli etuudet mahdoton toteuttaa ainakaan ruuhka-aikaan koska Mannerheimintie tukkeutuisi vasemmalle kääntymistä odottavista autoista kaikilta kaistoillaan ja alettaisiin ajaa bussikaistoilla enemmän vaikka se kiellettyä olisikin.

Ratkaisu: Pidennetään vasemalle kääntyvien ryhmityskaistat vähintään  500 m pituisiksi otetaan tilaa jalkakäytävistä tai whatever, tai rakennetaan tunnelit ja rampit  autoille jotka haluvat noissa risteyksissä kääntyä vasemmalle tai päästä kohtisuoraan Manerheimintien poikki. Tai pistetään raitiovaunut tunneliin. 




> Ei taida pitää paikkaansa, etteivät bussit pysähdy kaikilla Manskun, Hämeentien ja Mäkelänkadun pysäkeillä. Varmaan ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella, mutta silloinhan ei pitäisikään olla ongelmia, kun autojakin on vähemmän. Tosin silloin on ongelmia edelleen raitiovaunuilla, joita seisotetaan valoissa silloinkin ja linjanopeudet pidetään yhtä huonoina kuin ruuhka-aikoina. Mitä muuta se voi olla kuin tahallista?


Ne varsinaiset ongelmat nyt joka tapauksessa esiintyvät ruuhka-aikaan ja niille olisi tehtävä jotain. Ruuhka-akjan ulkopuolella kyyti on muutenkin leppoisaa eikä kaikilla ole niin kiire ja raitiovaunumatkan kestonkin voi ennustaa paremmin.




> Liikennetutkimusten tulosten mukaan auton käytössä ei ole merkittäviä eroja. Länsiväylän käytävässä suurin joukkoliikenteen käyttöä alentava tekijä on kaupunginrajalla tuplaantuva hinta, jos uskotaan liikenne-ennusteita. Nehän osoittavat, ettei länsimetro lisää joukkoliikenteen osuutta, mutta lippu-uudistus, joka poistaa kaupunginrajan hintamuurin, lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä reilusti.


Nitä jotka liikkuvat länsiväylällä tai tulevaa länsimetroa tai nykyistä itämetroa pitkin pääsääntöisesti eivät kosketa Mannerheimintien suunnan ongelmat. Jos on tulossa keskustaan päin Hämeenlinanväylän tai Vihdintien suunnasta ei ole muita vaihtoehtoja kuin hidas oma auto tai tosihidas bussi. Ei ole edes mitään järkeviä paikkoja vaihtaa bussista junaan koska rantaradan ja martinlaakson radan asemat ovat aika pahasti sivussa pääväyliltä. Tosin silloin kuin itse joskus toistakymmentä vuotta sitten asuin Konalassa kuljin polkupyörällä joko Malminkartanon tai Pitskun asemalle joista jatkoin junalla, jos tiesin että on kiire.




> Googlen karttapalvelulla voi käydä tutkiskelemassa. Harvassa ovat Euroopassa kaupungit, joissa korttelikaupunkia on raivattu eritasoramppien tieltä. Monessa kaupungissa pommitusten tuhot korjattiin, jopa rakentamalla vanhojen talojen kopioita. Keskustojen hävittävisvimma tuli vasta 1960-luvulla, 20 vuotta sodan ja pommitusten jälkeen.


Vetosin noihin saksalaisesimerkkeihin, Köln, Düsseldorf, jne ja olen tutkinut Google street viewistä miten risteykset on toteutettu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> 2. Käytännön kokemus sieltä, missä ratikan valoetuuksia on toteutettu ja on käytössä on, että autoilu on sujuvampaa silloin, kun ratikalla on valoetuudet kuin silloin, kun niillä on vakiovaihe valokierrossa.


Keski-Euroopassa käytetään edelleen laajasti kiinteän ajoituksen valo-ohjausta, jossa ei ole liikennetieto-ohjausta. Korkeintaan on eri ohjelmia eri vuorokaudenaikoina. Etuuksien toteuttamiseksi risteyksessä täytyy käytännössä olla liikennetieto-ohjaus. Jos muutetaan kiinteästi ajoitettu risteys liikennetieto-ohjaukselle välityskyky paranee taatusti vahvojenkin etuuksien kanssa.

Suomessa käytännössä kaikki valot ovat liikennetieto-ohjattuja opastiryhmäohjauksella. Löysät on otettu jo valmiiksi pois.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keski-Euroopassa käytetään edelleen laajasti kiinteän ajoituksen valo-ohjausta, jossa ei ole liikennetieto-ohjausta. Korkeintaan on eri ohjelmia eri vuorokaudenaikoina. Etuuksien toteuttamiseksi risteyksessä täytyy käytännössä olla liikennetieto-ohjaus. Jos muutetaan kiinteästi ajoitettu risteys liikennetieto-ohjaukselle välityskyky paranee taatusti vahvojenkin etuuksien kanssa.
> 
> Suomessa käytännössä kaikki valot ovat liikennetieto-ohjattuja opastiryhmäohjauksella. Löysät on otettu jo valmiiksi pois.


Kerro lyhyesti mitä eroa näillä kahdella vaihtoehdolla on. Ottaako liikennetieto-ohjaus ollenkaan huomioon mitään ajoitusta vai toimiiko se aina "tilanteen mukaan"?  Onko keski-euroopassa missään kiinteän ajoituksen valo-ohjauksessa toteutettu valoetuuksia raitiovaunuille, ja jos on, toimiiko se tehokkaammin kuin helsinkiläinen malli?

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Kas näin toimii liikennevaloetuudet jossain päin Saksaa:
> 
> 
> Pyydän nimim. petteriä erittelemään syyt, miksi tällainen ei voisi toimia Mannerheimintiellä.


Onpas  mielenkiintoinen esimerkki Freiburgin uudesta linjasta 2, näin hyvää esimerkkiä ratikkaruuhkan ja vilkkaan alueen aiheuttamasta ratikkaliikennehäiriöstä olisikin ollut vaikea löytää. Tämä on vuonna 2010 avattu linja, jossa osa on uutta rataa ja osa vanhaa, joten siinä näkyy nykyaikaista pikaratikkaosaamista.

Aloitetaan nyt ensin vuorovälistä, tuossa sinun linkittämässäsi kohdassa valoetuudet toimivat, koska suurimman osan matkaa tuolla linjalla on 7 minuutin vuoroväli, joka tuossakin kohdassa mahdollistaa hyvät etuudet.

Tässä video tuosta linjasta väliltä Bertoldsbrunnen - Günterstal, välin pituus on noin 3,6 kilometriä ja matka-aika ruuhkassa noin 12 minuuttia, keskimääräinen linjanopeus on siis 18 km/h. Pysäkkejä on 7, joten keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli on 515 m.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHpN_S6737Y

Tämä video kyllä alkaa linjan kipupisteestä, nimittäin  jaetusta reitistä muiden linjojen kanssa pysäkkivälillä (Bertoldsbrunnen - Johanneskirche), jossa 700 metrin matkalla vuoroväli noin 2 minuuttia. Tällä välillä(700 metriä, 4 minuuttia) linjanopeus tipahtaa ruuhkassa noin 11 km/h tunnissa tasolle kun ratikat sumputtavat toisiaan ja alue on muutenkin vilkas.

Tuolla videolla tuon ongelmallisimman välin kestoa on vähän lyhennetty ja nyt väli näyttää sujuvan jotenkin, mutta tuossa ei ole ruuhka-aika ja edellinen ratikka ei pahimmalla mahdollisella tavalla tiellä.

Mutta Johanneskirchen jälkeen olosuhteet alkavat helpottua ja ratikka kulkee oikein sujuvasti, kun liikennevaloetuudet toimivat 7 minuutin vuorovälin ansiosta.

Miksi tuo ei tällä hetkellä onnistu Mannerheimintiellä? Se johtuu siitä vuoroväli on liian tiheä, Helsingin Mannerheimintie on paljon vilkkaampi kuin nuo Freiburgin pikkukadut ja sillä on paljon risteävää liikennettä, Mannerheimintiellä ei myöskään ole samanlaista eristettyä rataa kuin Freiburgissa, lisäksi vielä pysäkkiväli on Mannerheimintiellä selvästi lyhyempi, Lasipalatsi - Töölön tulli välillä noin 430 metriä.

Tässä vielä vähän kuvausta tuosta linjasta:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/browse/relation/1080376

Minusta kyllä Freiburg on vähän pieni kaupunki vertailukohdaksi, mutta kun tämä linja nyt ultrixin viestissä tuli esille, kannattaa toki esitellä millaisia mahdollisuuksia ja heikkouksia pikaratikoilla on.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Näin tämän illan aikana kuulemani kuulopuheen perusteella ennustan, että kohta voimme harrastaa ns. data miningia ja kaivaa ne datasta analysoimalla itse. Jos siis oikein ymmärsin, meillä saattaa olla mahdollisuus kohta saada HKL:n ratikoista saama paikkatieto avoimena datana nettiin. Siis ei valmiiksi piirrettynä karttana vaan historiadatana. Niistä lienee kohtuuhelppo löytää tuollaiset kohdat ihan vain analysoimalla.


Ja itse itselleni vastaten: tällaista dataa olisi nyt saatavilla. Lisää voi lukea Otson blogista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:03 ----------

Täsmennän: tuo data ilmeisesti sisältää vain pysäkeillä pysähtymisen. Harmi. Jos siellä olisi myös pysäkkien välinen data jollakin riittävällä tarkkuudella, voisi irrottaa ongelmapaikkojakin.

----------


## ess

> Osaatkos luetella kaikki ne paikat, joissa valoetuus tarkoittaa, että raitiovaunu pysäytetään odottamaan vasemmalle kääntyviä autoja? Mulle tulee ekana mieleen Hämeentie ennen Haapaniemen pysäkkiä, jossa autot päästetään kääntymään viidennelle linjalle. Sama on Hämeentiellä Mäkelänkadun risteyksessä.
> 
> Antero


Tuossa Hämeentien ja Mäkelänkadun risteyksessä homma tuntuu menevän niin että jos tulee linjan 6 tai 8 vaunulla siihen niin ensin päästetään Mäkelänkadun suuntainen liikenne ja linjan 7B vaunulla tullessa ensin päästetään Hämeentien suuntainen liikenne. En sitten tiedä sotkevatko bussien helmi-etuudet tuossa, mutta tuntuu varsin typerältä.

----------


## petteri

Matkustin eilen kuuden aikoihin bussilla 435 Mannerheimintietä kun junarata oli remontissa. Olin matkalla etelään, joten kun Kuusitien pysäkin kohdalla huomasin kympin olevan juuri lähdössä viereiseltä pysäkiltä samaan aikaan kun bussikin nytkähti liikkeelle, tuli mieleen jos vaikka vaihtaisi ratikkaan.

Bussi lähti liikkeelle ja ratikka jäi kohta jälkeen, bussi pysähtikin parilla pysäkillä ennen Helsinginkatua ja Helsinginkadun risteyksessä seisoi sitten liki pari minuuttia, samalla ihmettelin miten ratikkaa ei näy. Lopulta bussi liikkeelle ja olin Elielinaukiolla  noin 11 minuuttia siitä kun bussi oli lähtenyt Kuusitieltä. Mielenkiinnosta kävelin Lasipalatsin pysäkille pari minuuttia ja aloin odotella, odotella ja odotella, lopulta kymppi tulikin sitten  neljän minuutin odottelun jälkeen.

Mitä voimme päätellä tästä? Minusta ainakin sen että nykyiseen Mannerheimintien raitioliikenteen hitauteen ei tärkein syy ole huonot etuudet tai kapeat kaistat. Tärkein syy on niin tiheä pysäkkiväli, että ratikat ovat todella hitaita etuuksittomiin busseihinkin verrattuna. Jos Mannerheimintiestä halutaan tehdä sujuva pikaratikkaväylä, pysäkkejä on syytä karsia kovalla kädellä. Ratikan yli puolet pidempi ajoaika bussiin verrattuna noin neljän kilometrin matkalla kertoo todella paljon pysäkkivälin merkityksestä joukkoliikenteen linjanopeudelle.

Paljon nopeamman raitioliikenteen mahdollistava pysäkkiväli katutason pikaratikalle olisi tuolla välillä esimerkiksi Lasipalatsi - Hesperian puisto (vähän nykyistä etelämpänä)  - Kisahalli - Nordenskiöldinkatu - Töölön Tulli - Kuusitie. Toki tuossa on haasteena, että nykyinen raitiovaunujen lähipalvelu ei sovi yhteen nopeamman liikennöinnin kanssa ei oikein millään. Jos ratikoita halutaan liikennöidä katutasossa pitääkin valita halutaanko palvella aluetta tiheällä pysäkkiverkolla vai halutaanko liikennöidä vähän kauemmas ripeämmin, molempia ei voida saada samaan aikaan. Tai toki voidaan tunneloimalla nopeat ratikat, mutta se on toinen tarina.

Jos raitioliikennettä halutaan nopeuttaa ja liikennöidä kauemmas selvästi tehokkain keino nopeuttaa ratikoita on pysäkkivälin pidentäminen lähemmäs bussiliikennettä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tärkein syy on niin tiheä pysäkkiväli


Mutu-tuntumalta minustakin tiheä pysäkkiväli on tärkein syy ja toiseksi tärkein hidas ajotapa. Siinä missä bussit ajavat suunnilleen nopeusrajoituksen mukaista nopeutta liikennetilanteen sen salliessa, ratikat menevät usein niin hitaasti, että bussit ohittavat ne tien ollessa molemmille vapaa.

Aidoissa pikaratikkajärjestelmissä ajotapa on ihan erilainen: pysäkiltä lähdettyä laitetaan kiihdytetään ripeästi nopeaan vauhtiin ja sillä sitten ajetaan seuraavalle pysäkille asti.

----------


## hylje

Ratkaisuja on monen tapaisia. 

Lähipalvelua ei esimerkiksi Mannerheimintiellä välttämättä kannata tarjota, kun Mannerheimintien itäpuolella on järjestään hyvin vähän mitään lähipalveltavaa. Vastaavasti Topeliuksenkatu-Runeberginkatu-akseli on koko ajan kaupunkirakenteen ytimessä (mitä nyt sairaalan kohdalla on puistoa) ja siten luonteva runkoväylä Töölön alueen lähipalvelulle.

Jos Mannerheimintietä pitkin pitää kuitenkin tarjota lähipalvelua, se voidaan tarjota myös bussilla. Vaikka suurin osa pitkistä seutulinjoista katkaistaisiin/käännettäisiinkin heilureina mikä mihinkin, ratikan rinnalle mahtuu myös runkolinjan tai kaupunkilinjan bussi. Eiväthän kaukobussitkaan ole minnekkään poistumassa.

Nämä molemmat ovat muuten luonteeltaan sellaisia, ettei infraa tarvitse isolla rahalla muuttaa. Liikennöintikäytäntöjä ja tiedotusta riittää rukata.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutu-tuntumalta minustakin tiheä pysäkkiväli on tärkein syy ja toiseksi tärkein hidas ajotapa.


Mutu-tuntumalta minusta tärkein syy on liikennevalot. Vertailussa vuosien 1972 ja 2012 välillä nähdään, että keskinopeudet ovat lähes liikennevalottomilla osuuksilla olleet huimasti korkeammat kuin nyt, vaikka raitiolinjoilla on liikennöity ruuhka-aikaan osin 1920-30-lukujen kalustolla. Toiseksi tärkein on hidas ajotapa (mihin sisältyy toisaalta vaihdeopeus 10 km/h ja toisaalta aivan liian löysät aikataulut, joita kuljettajat pakotetaan noudattamaan). Lisäksi vertailussa bussiin korostuu raitiovaunujen suuri matkustajamäärä  tottahan dösä on nopeampi, kun tyhjähkön bussin pysäkkiaika on minimissä.

Hylje on oikealla linjalla siinä, että Manskun suunnalla lähipalvelu olisi syytä keskittää Topeliukselle ja pidemmän matkan nopeat ratikat olisivat Manskulla. Yhden pysäkin poistaminen nopeuttaisi niiden matkaa marginaalisesti, jos kuljettajat vaihtuisivat Oopperalla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutu-tuntumalta minusta tärkein syy on liikennevalot.


Kokonaishitauteen voivatkin olla. Minä ajattelin verrattuna busseihin, joille on ihan samat liikennevalot kuin ratikoillekin, mutta jotka silti ovat huomattavasti ratikoita nopeampia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutu-tuntumalta minustakin tiheä pysäkkiväli on tärkein syy ja toiseksi tärkein hidas ajotapa. Siinä missä bussit ajavat suunnilleen nopeusrajoituksen mukaista nopeutta liikennetilanteen sen salliessa, ratikat menevät usein niin hitaasti, että bussit ohittavat ne tien ollessa molemmille vapaa.


Mutta eikös ratikoilla nykyään ole kontrolloitu etuajassa ajamista? Jos on, niin hidas ajotapa ei välttämättä (eikä muutenkaan) ole syy sinänsä, vaan seuraus jostakin muusta. Liikenteeseen vaikuttavat satunnaistekijät pakottavat lisäämään aikatauluihin varaa, mikä taas sitten tarkoittaa, että vapaalla baanallakin pitää ajaa hitaasti, koska muuten ollaan etuajassa. Täytyisikin siis tietää, kuinka paljon ajotapa juontuu niistä puutteellisista etuuksista ja liian kapeista kaistoista ja mikä jostakin muusta.

Mutta jos verrataan Mannerheimintien busseihin, pitää myös vähän tarkastella niitä busseja. Busseilla on Manskulla metron pysäkkiväli. Ainoa ylimääräinen suunniteltuun toiseen metrolinjaan verrattuna on Kansaneläkelaitoksen pysäkki. Muuten ne vastaavat täsmälleen: yksi Meilahdessa, yksi Taka-Töölössä ja yksi Etu-Töölössä. On selvää, ettei tämä ole palvelun kannalta riittävän tiheä pysäkkiväli Suomen toiseksi tiheimmällä alueella (tiheämpää asutus on vain keskustan itäpuoliskolla). Tuo on mahdollista busseilla vain, koska raitiovaunut hoitavat sen tiheän palvelun ja bussit vain pikalinjoja kauempaa keskustaan. Pikaraitioteille ei kuitenkaan pidä tehdä metron pysäkkiväliä, vaikka ne hoitaisivatkin kauemmas ulottuvaa liikennettä. Ideahan on juuri siinä, että yksi linja hoitaa laajempaa tehtäväkenttää ja tarjoaa paremman palvelun kuin pikalinjat ja paikallislinjat erikseen, koska yhteydet ovat suoria tai lähemmäksi.

Mannerheimintieltä voi periaatteessa kyllä poistaa pari pysäkkiä, jotta pysäkkivälin saa 400-500 metrin tuntumaan. Ei kuitenkaan sen enempää. Niidenkään poisto ei kuitenkaan ole mitenkään yksinkertaista. Töölön hallin ja Kansaneläkelaitoksen voisi yhdistää, mutta sen jälkeen taas Oopperan ja Hesperian puiston pysäkkien yhdistäminen menee erittäin vaikeaksi, tai muuten katvealue kasvaa erittäin isoksi. Jalavatie on ainoa helppo tapaus: sen voisi vain poistaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitähän mahtaisi tapahtua nopeuksille ja nimenomaan pysäkkiajoille, jos Manskun ratikkamatkustajat ryhtyisivätkin kulkemaan sankoin joukoin bussilla? Yhden bussin pysäkkaika vilkkaalla pysäkillä on helposti kolmatta minuuttia, jopa neljättä (Kamppi, Pasilan asema). 

Olisikohan Manskun bussien suurin etu ratikkaan verrattuna sittenkin se, ettei niissä ole ketään tai ainakaan ketään lyhytmatkalaista? Ne harvat harakat hyppivät pois muutamassa sekunnissa, kun ratikka saattaa vaihtaa kymmeniä matkustajia yhdellä pysäkillä.

Mikä on bussilinjan 14/18/39 keskinopeus välillä Kamppi (M)  Naistenklinikka? Antanee osviittaa siihen, mitä Manskulla voisi odottaa, jos siellä ruvettaisiin matkustamaan bussilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Täytyisikin siis tietää, kuinka paljon ajotapa juontuu niistä puutteellisista etuuksista ja liian kapeista kaistoista ja mikä jostakin muusta.


Niin moni ratikka ajaa hitaasti, ettei kyse voi olla pelkästään etuajassa ajon välttämisestä. Jopa sellaisissa tapauksissa, missä kaksi saman linjan vaunua ajaa peräkkäin, saattaa etummainen ajaa alle nopeusrajoituksen.

Osasyy saattaa silti kyllä olla mm. liian kapeissa kaistoissa: alhaisilla nopeuksilla yritetään välttää onnettomuuksia. Tosin Manskun bussikaistatkin ovat kapeita, mutta silti bussit ajavat niillä viittäkymppiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta eikös ratikoilla nykyään ole kontrolloitu etuajassa ajamista?


Teknisesti ei, mutta huutoa tulee, jos ajat etuajassa. No, "huutoa" ehkä sittenkin lainausmerkeissä, mutta kyllä siitä esimiehet huomauttelevat.




> Liikenteeseen vaikuttavat satunnaistekijät pakottavat lisäämään aikatauluihin varaa, mikä taas sitten tarkoittaa, että vapaalla baanallakin pitää ajaa hitaasti, koska muuten ollaan etuajassa.


Niinpä. Bussit ajavat vielä sillä vanhalla periaatteella, että täysillä mennään ja nopeasti perille.




> Täytyisikin siis tietää, kuinka paljon ajotapa juontuu niistä puutteellisista etuuksista ja liian kapeista kaistoista ja mikä jostakin muusta.


Ja kuljettajille annettavasta koulutuksesta. En ole kurssilla ollut, mutta käsittääkseni siellä opetetaan hyvin rauhalliseen ja kiireettömään ajotapaan, ettei vain pelti kolisisi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikä on bussilinjan 14/18/39 keskinopeus välillä Kamppi (M)  Naistenklinikka? Antanee osviittaa siihen, mitä Manskulla voisi odottaa, jos siellä ruvettaisiin matkustamaan bussilla.


Matka-aikoja reittioppaasta suunnilleen nyt lähtevillä lähdöillä:
10 Lasipalatsi - Töölön tulli: 12 min, 3,0 km (15,0 km/h)
14 Kamppi - Naistenklinikka: 12 min, 2,8 km (14,0 km/h)
41 Kamppi - Töölön tulli: 9 min, 2,9 km (19,3 km/h)
360K Elielinaukio - Töölön tulli: 9 min, 3,1 km (20,7 km/h)

14:n ja 41:n ero on siinä mielessä mielenkiintoinen, että ne kulkevat samaa katuosuutta pitkin. 14:lla on tosin enemmän pysäkkejä.

Mannerheimintielläkin kuljetaan nyt kohtuullisen paljon lyhyitä matkoja busseilla, mutta busseja menee niin paljon, että bussia kohden matkustajamäärä jää pieneksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kokonaishitauteen voivatkin olla. Minä ajattelin verrattuna busseihin, joille on ihan samat liikennevalot kuin ratikoillekin, mutta jotka silti ovat huomattavasti ratikoita nopeampia.


Mun oma käsitykseni on että bussi ja ratikka ovat Mannerheimintiellä suurin piirtein yhtä hitaita, eli liian hitaita. Bussien (Elielinaukiolle menevien)  menoa haittavat se että odottavat Kansallismuseon valoissa ja toki muissakin valoissa, lisäksi aina minun kohdalleni sattuu kun menen bussilla kuljettajanvaihdos Ruskeasuolla.  Raitiovaunujen se että pysäkkejä on niin usein ja joutuvat lisäksi punaiseen aaltoon. En usko että 1970-luvun ajoaikoihin päästä ellei autoilua rajoiteta kantakaupungissa, esim tietullein.  

Kävin muuten äsken Varsovassa. Siellä raitiovaunut kulkivat nopeasti mutta kadut olivatkin sitten niin leveitä että oli 6 kaistaa autoille ja 2 ratikoille. Millekään pikkukaduille ei ratikoilla siellä ollut asiaa, niillä kulki vain bussit.   Sellaisessa ratkaisussa jalankulkijatkin joutuvat kulkemaan pysäkille tunnelia pitkin että loppujen lopuksi samalla tavalla toimitaan kuin metrossa. En muuten kulkenut kertaakaan koko kaupungin metrolla koska se oli heinäkuun suljettu remontin vuoksi. Ainoa huono puoli Varsovan "ratikkametrossa" oli että matkustajainfo oli kehnoa, ei ollut pysäkeillä mitään linjakarttoja joiden mukaan suunnistaa, ja liikennelaitoksen tarjoamassa kartassa oli linjat niin pienellä präntilla piirretty ettei saanut mitään selvää. Joutui aina  tuurilla ja vaiston mukaan kulkemaan ja kysymällä paikallisilta neuvoa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Matka-aikoja reittioppaasta suunnilleen nyt lähtevillä lähdöillä:
> 10 Lasipalatsi - Töölön tulli: 12 min, 3,0 km (15,0 km/h)
> 14 Kamppi - Naistenklinikka: 12 min, 2,8 km (14,0 km/h)
> 41 Kamppi - Töölön tulli: 9 min, 2,9 km (19,3 km/h)
> 360K Elielinaukio - Töölön tulli: 9 min, 3,1 km (20,7 km/h)
> 
> 14:n ja 41:n ero on siinä mielessä mielenkiintoinen, että ne kulkevat samaa katuosuutta pitkin. 14:lla on tosin enemmän pysäkkejä.
> 
> Mannerheimintielläkin kuljetaan nyt kohtuullisen paljon lyhyitä matkoja busseilla, mutta busseja menee niin paljon, että bussia kohden matkustajamäärä jää pieneksi.


Laskeskelin että tuolla matkalla Lasipalatsilta Töölön tullille linja 10 joutuisi pysähtymään 12 kertaa 24 sekunnin ajaksi, joista 6 kertaa pysäkeille. Ja linja 360K vastaavasti 7 kertaa, joista 4 kertaa pysäkeille. Eli sitä aikaa kuluu johonkin muuhun kuin pysäkkipysähdyksiin. Mutta miksi raitiolinja 10 joutuu pysähtymään 6 kertaa jonnekin muualle kuin pysäkeille ja bussilinja 360K vain 3 kertaa. Selitys lienee se, että useamman pysäkkipysähdyksensä (6 vs. 4) takia linja 10 "tippuu" liikennevalojen vihreästä aallosta useammin kuin linja 360K.

Tuohon vihreästä aallosta tippumiseen muuten saattaisi auttaa vihreän aallon yhteenkytkentänopeuden hidastaminen nykyisestä1 noin 36-38 km/h:sta noin 30 km/h:hon, jolloin sekä bussit että ratikat saataisiin paremmin pysymään mukana vihreässä aallossa.

Muita todennäköisiä selityksiä bussin nopeudelle vs. ratikka Mannerheimintiellä:

Bussit kiihdyttävät ja jarruttavat kovemmin kuin raitiovaunut. Tämä tosin heikentää matkustusmukavuutta.Bussit ajavat kaarteet kovempaa kuin raitiovaunut. Bussin korin kallistelu ja jouheampi ajolinja vähentävät sivuttaiskiihtyvyyden epämiellyttävyyttä vs. raitiovaunu, jonka on seurattava raiteen vaillinnaisesti mitoitettua siirtymäkaarretta.Busseilla ei on vaihteista ja raideristeyksistä johtuvia 10 km/h nopeusrajoituksia 6 kappaletta tuolla välillä.Vaikka busseilla on usein edessään bussikaistalle kuuluvia ja kuulumattomia ajoneuvoja, niin raitiovaunut eivät pysty täysin hyödyntämään omien kaistojen etuja liian kapeista raitiovaunukaistoista johtuen. Tämä koskee erityisesti hitaasti liikkuvan tai seisovan ajoneuvojonon ohitusta.

1) Nopeusarvio perustuu muutaman vuoden takaisiin Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston liikennevalotoimiston nettisivuilla olleisiin Helsingin tiettyjen katuosuuksien liikennevalojen yhteenkytkentäkaavioihin ja YKaavio-ohjelmistolla tekemiini tarkasteluihin sopivan yhteenkytkentänopeuden suuruusluokasta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Bussit ajavat kaarteet kovempaa kuin raitiovaunut. Bussin korin kallistelu ja jouheampi ajolinja vähentävät sivuttaiskiihtyvyyden epämiellyttävyyttä vs. raitiovaunu, jonka on seurattava raiteen vaillinnaisesti mitoitettua siirtymäkaarretta.


Tämän lisäksi väittäisin, että matkustajat ovat ratikan sivuttaiskiihtyvyyksille jonkin verran herkempiä kuin bussin. "Kaikki tietävät", että bussi heiluu miten sattuu, mutta ratikan taas odotetaan kulkevan suoraan.

----------


## 339-DF

> 14 Kamppi - Naistenklinikka: 12 min, 2,8 km (14,0 km/h)
> 41 Kamppi - Töölön tulli: 9 min, 2,9 km (19,3 km/h)
> 
> 14:n ja 41:n ero on siinä mielessä mielenkiintoinen, että ne kulkevat samaa katuosuutta pitkin. 14:lla on tosin enemmän pysäkkejä.


Tuo näyttäisi tukevan ajatusta siitä, että pysäkkien vähentäminen toimisi oleellisena nopeuttajana. Siltikään en hyväksy selitystä pureksimatta. 14:n matkustajamäärä tuolla välillä lie aika lailla suurempi. Jos 41:lla olisi yhtä paljon nousijoita, niin se hidastuisi oleellisesti. Kuinka monta pysäkkiä ja kuinka monta nousijaa 14:lla on enemmän?

Lisäksi esimerkissä on se ongelma, että 41 lähtee päätepysäkiltään, kun taas 14 saattaa seistä koko tuon 3 minuuttia, mistä ero muodostuu, lastaamassa Kampissa.




> 360K Elielinaukio - Töölön tulli: 9 min, 3,1 km (20,7 km/h)


Eilen nousin 16:47 Elieliltä lähteneeseen 213:een Munkkiniemen aukiolta, mistä bussi lähti 2 min ennen arvioitua aikaa eli klo 17:01. Enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus, tosin en kovin usein tuota 213:a käytä. Mutta komeisiin keskinopeuksiin nuo seutubussit kyllä pääsevät. 213:n kyydissä oli alle 10 matkustajaa. Jos nelosessa olisi yhtä vähän porukkaa eikä etuajassa ajamista kiellettäisi, niin johan nopeutuisi matkanteko.




> Raitiovaunujen se että pysäkkejä on niin usein ja joutuvat lisäksi punaiseen aaltoon.


Nämä kulkevat vähän käsi kädessä. Vaikka valoetuuksista juhlapuheissa kohkataan, niin autojen mukaanhan ne valot on ohjelmoitu. Pysäkille pysähtyvä kulkuneuvo, bussi tai ratikka, jää autojen virrasta ja odottaa yhden valokierron. Varsinkin Oopperalla ja Lasipalatsilla seistään joskus hirvittävän pitkiä aikoja.

----------


## petteri

> Nämä kulkevat vähän käsi kädessä. Vaikka valoetuuksista juhlapuheissa kohkataan, niin autojen mukaanhan ne valot on ohjelmoitu. Pysäkille pysähtyvä kulkuneuvo, bussi tai ratikka, jää autojen virrasta ja odottaa yhden valokierron. Varsinkin Oopperalla ja Lasipalatsilla seistään joskus hirvittävän pitkiä aikoja.


Silloin kun vuoroväli on tiheä ja liikenne hyvin epäsäännöllistä on valoetuuksissa paljon rajoitteita ja keskinäisiä riippuvuuksia. Kun monessa risteyksessä on liikennettä moneen suuntaan ja jalankulkijoiden sekä kevyen liikenteenkin pitää päästä järkevässä ajassa katujen yli, valoetuuksien suunnitteleminen vain raitioliikenteen ehdoilla ei ole realistista eikä järkevää. Liikennevaloetuuksien suunnittelua vielä vaikeuttaa se, että kaikki ratikat eivät pysähdy kaikilla pysäkeillä, se että osa ratikoista on niin täynnä, että pysäkkiajat venyvät, kun vaunuissa on ahdasta sekä vilkkaimpien pysäkkialueiden kapeus, joka sekin pidentää pysäkkiaikoja. 

Pysäkkien karsiminen, vuorovälin pidentäminen, pakkopysähtyminen kaikilla pysäkeillä, tietotekninen liikenteenohjaus, jossa vaunujen vuorovälejä tasataan ja annetaan uudelle keskitetylle liikennevaloohjausjärjestelmälle aikaisemmin tieto tulevasta liikenteestä sekä ratikoiden pidentäminen 35-40 metriin osalla linjoista sekä mahdollisesti myös leventäminen helpottaisivat kyllä myös liikennevaloetuuksien toteutusta.

----------


## teme

> Laskeskelin että tuolla matkalla Lasipalatsilta Töölön tullille linja 10 joutuisi pysähtymään 12 kertaa 24 sekunnin ajaksi, joista 6 kertaa pysäkeille. Ja linja 360K vastaavasti 7 kertaa, joista 4 kertaa pysäkeille. Eli sitä aikaa kuluu johonkin muuhun kuin pysäkkipysähdyksiin. Mutta miksi raitiolinja 10 joutuu pysähtymään 6 kertaa jonnekin muualle kuin pysäkeille ja bussilinja 360K vain 3 kertaa. Selitys lienee se, että useamman pysäkkipysähdyksensä (6 vs. 4) takia linja 10 "tippuu" liikennevalojen vihreästä aallosta useammin kuin linja 360K.


Tästä seuraa muuten yksi aika mielenkiintoinen juttu. Leikitään ajatuksella että ratikka joutuu tuolla välillä pysähtymään vain isoimmissa risteyksissä, kun valoetuudet niissä on hankalimpina mainittu:
- Postikuja/Arkadiankatu
- Hesari
- Nordenskiöldinkatu
- Tukholmankatu

Vaikka meillä olisi pysäkit sijoitettu niin päin honkia, ettei niistä yksikään ole ennen risteystä, niin silti tuosta tulee vain 4 eikä 6 pysähdystä.

----------


## ess

> Mun oma käsitykseni on että bussi ja ratikka ovat Mannerheimintiellä suurin piirtein yhtä hitaita, eli liian hitaita. Bussien (Elielinaukiolle menevien)  menoa haittavat se että odottavat Kansallismuseon valoissa ja toki muissakin valoissa, lisäksi aina minun kohdalleni sattuu kun menen bussilla kuljettajanvaihdos Ruskeasuolla. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Bussi on selvästi nopeampi Mannerheimintiellä. Tämän ovat havainneet Korppaanmäentiellä asuvat ihmisetkin jotka vaihtavat pois kympistä Manskun risteyksessä ja jatkavat bussilla keskustaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Bussi on selvästi nopeampi Mannerheimintiellä. Tämän ovat havainneet Korppaanmäentiellä asuvat ihmisetkin jotka vaihtavat pois kympistä Manskun risteyksessä ja jatkavat bussilla keskustaan.


Kunhan riittävän moni alkaa vaihtaa, niin ei ole sitten enää. Bussi nauttii aikatauluttomuuden eduista sekä, varsinkin jos linjatunnuksessa on kolme numeroa, olemattomista matkustajamääristä=pysäkkiajoista. Elieliltä pääsee Munkkaan ajassa, jossa Lasipalatsilta lähtenyt nelonen on ehtinyt niukin naukin rokkimäkille.

----------


## sane

Olen viime aikoina matkustellut paljon kympillä, joten kyseinen reitti on tullut varsin tutuksi. Haluaisinkin nostaa esille yhden helpohkon tavan nopeuttaa Mannerheimintien raitioliikennettä.

Laki sanoo, että suojatiellä on annettava jalankulkijalle esteetön kulku tien yli. Käytännössä valo-ohjattu suojatie tarkoittaa siis ainoastaan sitä, että valot ohjaavat jalankulkijan ajoittain luopumaan oikeudestaan ylittää suojatie esteettä. Ehdottaisinkin liikennevalojen poistamisen raitiotien osalta kaikissa sellaisissa risteyksissä, joissa ne on sijoitettu ainoastaan jalankulkijoiden takia.

Kohdissa, joissa raitiotie kulkee ajokaistojen välissä ohjaa autokaistojen liikennevalot joka tapauksessa myös raitiotietä ylittämään saapuvien jalankulkijoiden virtaa. Tällöin valojen poistaminen raitotien ylitykseltä ei toisi kenellekään mitään haittaa: Jalankulkijalle olisi aina taattu oikeus ylittää koko katu mikäli autokaistojen yli näytetään vihreää valoa ja toisaalta raitovaunun ei tarvitsisi ikinä seistä turhaan punaisissa odottamassa vaikka kukaan ei olisi ylittämässä tietä.

Näin laskien voitaisiin raitaiovaunuilta Musiikkitalo - Tilkka väliltä poistaa 8 / 19 liikennevaloa, aiheuttamatta haittaa kenellekään. Poistamalla muutamista kohdista henkilöautoilta oikeus kääntyä vasemmalle päästäisiin luonnollisesti vielä suurempiin lukuihin. Toki suurimmat viivytykset tulevat haastavammista risteyksistä, mutta mielestäni nopeuttaminen kannattaa aloittaa sieltä, missä se on helpointa toteuttaa.

Edit:

Tarkemmin ajateltuna tämä ei poistaisi pysähtymistarvetta kokonaan suojateillä, joilla ei ole keskikoroketta, johtuen ajoneuvon velvollisuudesta pysähtyä suojatien eteen aina kun viereisellä kaistalla ajoneuvo on pysähtynyt suojatien eteen. Matkaa päästäisiin kuitenkin jatkamaan välittömästi jalankulkijoiden ylitettyä suojatie.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näin laskien voitaisiin raitaiovaunuilta Musiikkitalo - Tilkka väliltä poistaa 8 / 19 liikennevaloa, aiheuttamatta haittaa kenellekään. Poistamalla muutamista kohdista henkilöautoilta oikeus kääntyä vasemmalle päästäisiin luonnollisesti vielä suurempiin lukuihin. Toki suurimmat viivytykset tulevat haastavammista risteyksistä, mutta mielestäni nopeuttaminen kannattaa aloittaa sieltä, missä se on helpointa toteuttaa.


Jos sinun laskelmiesi mukaan todella on noin monta tällaista suojatietä niin olisihan se parannus. Eikö Kansallismuseon pysäkki ole jo sellainen, siis "ding-dong" -valoilla varustettu joka vain varoittaa lähestyvästä vaunusta? 

t. Rainer

----------


## sane

> Jos sinun laskelmiesi mukaan todella on noin monta tällaista suojatietä niin olisihan se parannus. Eikö Kansallismuseon pysäkki ole jo sellainen, siis "ding-dong" -valoilla varustettu joka vain varoittaa lähestyvästä vaunusta? 
> 
> t. Rainer


On, mutta silti ratikat odottavat myös niissä valoissa. En tunne varova-valojen teknistä toteutusta, mutta havaintojeni perusteella ne ovat vain tavalliset liikennevalot jotka eivät näytä kävelijöille vihreätä ja punaisesta ilmoittavat vielä äänimerkein. Viisaammat korjatkoon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Vastaan tähän kysymykseen nyt "oieassa" paikassa 




> Merkitystä mihin? Liikenteen sujumisen kannaltako? Kyllä, luonnollisesti. Puutuin siihen, että vastauksessasi Nakkiputkalle tyrmäsit tämän ehdotukset näin:
> 
> Kyse on siis lyhyehköstä, vaikkakin merkittävästä, pätkästä Mannerheimintietä, missä on mahdollisesti tehty jo kaikki voitava Nakkiputkan ehdotuksesta. Muutoin sivuutat koko ehdotuksen vain kuvittelemalla, että niin on jo tehty kauan. Minä puolestani epäilen, ettei ole. Ellet sitten löydä merkittävästi lisää esimerkkejä paikoista, missä kaikki mahdollinen on jo tehty (enkä ole vielä täysin vakuuttunut tuon Mannerheimintien pätkän osaltakaan).



Niin, Töölön tullin ja Lasipalatsin välillä on tehty kaikki mitä voi, Nakkiputkan ehdotuksista. Raitiovaunuilla on valoetuudet mutta silti ne joutuvat pysähtymään tuon tuosta  valoihin koska ne eivät pysy muun liikenteen rytmissä.

Minä ehdotan lisäksi että 2 pysäkkiä poistetaan (Hesperianpuisto ja Töölön Halli), sen ei pitäisi häiritä niin paljon jos töölöläset saavat raitiotien Topeliuksenkadulle jonne hitaat raitiolinjat 2 ja 7 siirretään. 

Lisäksi jalankulkijoile tarkoitetut suojatiet joissa ei ole keskikorokkeita  pitäisi poistaa, etteivät raitiovaunut joudu paniikkijarruttamaan aiheettomasti, ja että keskikorokkeelliset varustetaan raitiotien ylityksen osalta ns Varova-valoin. Varova-valojen pitää toimia niin että raitiovaunu ei joudu koskaan pysähtymään niihin, vaan että ne nimenomaan varoittavat jalankulkijoita raitiovaunun tulosta ja kieltävät raiteile astumisen  samalla tavalla kuin rautateillä tasoristeyksien punaine valo kieltää. Vaatii ehkä lakimuutoksen mutta muutos on tarpeelinen.

Sitten ehdotan kanssa että jäljellejäävät pysäkit pidennetään 100 metriä pitkiksi että niille mahtuu 2 kpl 50 m pitkää raitiovaunua yhtaikaa tai että bussitkin voivat käyttää niitä samanaikaisesti raitiovaunujen kanssa jos bussikaistat poistuvat, eli raitiovaunukaistoista tehdään joukkoliikennekaistoja jolla ainakin HSL:n sopimusliikenteen bussit saavat ajaa.

Näillä toimenpiteillä voitaisiin säätää joukkoliikenteen nopeus ja pysähtymistiheys Mannerheimintiellä kaikille joukkoliikennekulkuneuvoille yhdenmukaiseksi. En ole niin vakuuttunut että se nostaisi keskinopeutta hirveän pealjon mutta kuitenkin lähemmäs 20 km/h, mikä nostaisi raitiovaunujen kulkutapa-osuutta ja antaisi perusteluja uusien linjojen rakentamiselle Luoteis-Helsinkiin. Nykyisillä nopeuksilla ja liikennöintitavalla perusteluja ei ole laajentaa reittejä kauemmas kuin mihin ne nyt päätyvät.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin, Töölön tullin ja Lasipalatsin välillä on tehty kaikki mitä voi, Nakkiputkan ehdotuksista. Raitiovaunuilla on valoetuudet mutta silti ne joutuvat pysähtymään tuon tuosta  valoihin koska ne eivät pysy muun liikenteen rytmissä.


Ei ole mikään valoetuus sellainen järjestely, jossa raitiovaunun pitää sopeutua autoiluun. Sehän on juurikin liikennevalo-ohjausta ilman joukkoliikenteen etuuksia.

Joukkoliikenteen etuus tarkoitta nimensä mukaan, että valo-ohjaus toimii siten, että autoilu sopeutuu joukkoliikenteeseen, ei päinvastoin. Ja hyvin tehty etuus on sellainen, jossa joukkoliikenne ei pysähdy kuin pysäkeillä. Helsingissä ei raitiovaunuilla tällaista etuutta ole. Eikä ole edes teknisiä järjestelmiä, joilla tämä voitaisiin järjestää. Meillä ei ole käytössä opastinta, joka kertoo tulevan opastimen vaihtumisesta aja-asentoon niin, ettei kuljettajan tarvitse valmistautua pysähtymiseen. Eikä meillä ole vaunun sijainnin tarkkaa tunnistusta, jotta pysähtymätön etuus, josta opastin kertoo, voitaisiin järjestää.

Antero

----------


## killerpop

Yhdestä nopeutusvaihtoehdosta en ole ainakaan huomannut puhutun, joten heitämpä sellaisen ilmoille.

Entäpä jos nämä Mannerheimintien ratikat kurvaisivatkin eduskuntatalon kohdilta Töölönkadulle? Ainakaan itse en usko, että kaikki käyttäjät olisivat juurikin Mannerheimintien varresta, joten useilla matka pysäkille todennäköisesti vähenisi (jotka ovat ennen joutuneet kulkemaan Mannerheimintielle ja vielä muutaman kaistan yli pysäkille). Töölönkadun tekeminen raitiotieliikenteelle vallan olisi todennäköisesti sujuvuudeltaan paras mahdollinen, ainoa ongelmakohta lienee tuo Runeberginkadun ylitys, mutta tässä sitten liikennevaloista se apukeino. Mannerheimintielle ratikat voisi palata vaihtoehtoisesti Nordenskiöldinkatua tai Topeliuksenkata pitkin riippuen linjasta.

Eikös joukkoliikenteen kuuluisi kulkea juurikin asutuksen keskellä eikä sen laidalla? Tiettävästi Töölönlahdessa ei asu ketään. Oheisessa liitteen kuvassa hahmotelma. Samalla Mannerheimintien välityskyky todennäköisesti paranisi ja kaikki hyötyisivät.

----------


## petteri

> Ei ole mikään valoetuus sellainen järjestely, jossa raitiovaunun pitää sopeutua autoiluun. Sehän on juurikin liikennevalo-ohjausta ilman joukkoliikenteen etuuksia.
> 
> Joukkoliikenteen etuus tarkoitta nimensä mukaan, että valo-ohjaus toimii siten, että autoilu sopeutuu joukkoliikenteeseen, ei päinvastoin. Ja hyvin tehty etuus on sellainen, jossa joukkoliikenne ei pysähdy kuin pysäkeillä. Helsingissä ei raitiovaunuilla tällaista etuutta ole.


Minusta joukkoliikenne vrs autoilu vastakkainasettelu ei ole ainoa kuva etuuksista. Kannattaa huomioida, että joukkoliikenteen voimakkaat etuudet vaativat usein myös, että joukkoliikenne asetetaan merkittävässä osassa tilanteita myös kävelyn edelle. Minusta keskusta-alueella hyvät kävelyolosuhteet ja sujuva mahdollisuus ylittää kadut tulee asettaa suunnittelussa  ja kaupungin kehittämisessä hyvin korkealle. Jos monipuolisen liikenteeseen sopeutuvan joukkoliikenteen nopeus ei riitä, on sitten syytä panostaa tunneliratkaisuihin ja muihin eristettyihin ratoihin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Entäpä jos nämä Mannerheimintien ratikat kurvaisivatkin eduskuntatalon kohdilta Töölönkadulle?


Muuten hyvä idea mutta tämän reitin ongelma ovat jyrkät mäet.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Yhdestä nopeutusvaihtoehdosta en ole ainakaan huomannut puhutun, joten heitämpä sellaisen ilmoille.
> 
> Entäpä jos nämä Mannerheimintien ratikat kurvaisivatkin eduskuntatalon kohdilta Töölönkadulle?


Pidän ideasta - tai pitäisin jos Mannerheimintiellä ei olisi kiskoja. Mannerheimintiellä toki tarvitaan ratikoita jatkossakin, onhan siellä mm. Kansallismuseo sekä Finlandia- ja Oopperatalo. Hesperiankadun pohjoispuolella on jyrkähkö mäki, joka ei mielestäni koituisi ongelmaksi edes talvella, kunhan ratikalle taataan vapaa kulku 24/7. Mäessä on lie myös loivennusvaraa, koska Dunckerinkadun jälkeen tien laidoilla on vain puistikkoa. Mutta sellainen on varmaan sen verran tyyristä, ettei kannata. Töölönkadun varsi ei ole myöskään kovin asuttua, ja kuitenkin se pitäisi ainakin osittain tyhjentää autoliikenteestä, tehdä siitä käytännössä joukkoliikennekatu, jotta sujuva raitioliikenne kapeahkolla kadulla onnistuisi. Voisihan sellainen joukkoliikenne-Töölönkatu olla viihtyisä, jos yrittäjät löytäisivät kadun kivijalat ja puistikkoihin ilmestyisi spontaaneja tapahtumia.

Mutta mieluummin rauhoittaisin Runeberginkatua autoliikenteeltä, kun siellä on jo valmis rata ja paljon potentiaalia muutenkin.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Entäpä jos nämä Mannerheimintien ratikat kurvaisivatkin eduskuntatalon kohdilta Töölönkadulle?


Jos Töölöön oltaisiin nyt tekemässä ensimmäistä kertaa raitiotietä, niin tuo esittämäsi linjaus olisi nimenomaan sijaintinsa vuoksi kiinnostava. Nykytilanteessa, jossa Mannerheimintiellä on jo suhteellisen pienillä parannuksilla sujuvaksi saatava rata, niin en vaan näe millään tavoin järkeväksi lähteä tappelemaan mm. parkkipaikoista Töölönkadulla. Periaatteessa sama tappelu on edessä myös usein ehdottamassani ja Helsingin kaupunginkin suunnitteleman Topeliuksenkadun radan kanssa, mutta tässä on se ero, että A) Topeliuksenkadun rata tulisi rinnakkaisyhteydeksi Mannerheimintielle ja siten parantaisi raitioliikenteen häiriösietoa Läntisessä kantakaupungissa. Ja B) Topeliuksenkadun rata on tarpeen myös kapasiteettisyistä, erityisesti jos lähiöistä tulevaa bussiliikennettä halutaan korvata raitioliikenteellä.

Eikä tuolla Taka-Töölössä nuo kävelymatkat nytkään kovin pitkiä ole (alle 500 m). Etu-Töölössä taas menee jo nyt kaksi tai oikeastaan kolmekin rataa (Runeberginkatu ja Mechelininkatu).

Oikein toteutetut valoetuudet eivät muuten juurikaan vaikuta autoliikenteen välityskykyyn. Autoliikenteen sujuvuuden suurin este on liiallinen autoliikenne.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin niemelle mahtuu tosiaan lisää autoja, samoin Tullinpuomi-Pasila-Kurvi -linjan eteläpuolelle muuten kuin ruuhka-aikoina. Mutta ruuhka-aikoina tosiaan tuo edellä mainittu linja on käsittääkseni nykyisellään tukossa. Poislukien liikenne Paciuksenkatua etelään Linnakoskenkadulle ja pienellä varauksella myös yhteys Veturitieltä Vauhtitielle.


Jos Helsingin niemelle ei mahtuisi enemmän autoja ollenkaan ei oltaisi ruvetu rakentamaan mitään uutta asuinaluetta Jätkäsareen jne. Toki osa sen liikenteestä tulee  ja menee Länsiväylää pitkin mutta sieltä itään ja pohjoiseen päin ei ole oikein tarkoituksenmukaista kulkea Länsiväylän kautta. Mene ja tiedä. 




> Autojen määrää säädetään sillä, miten monta autoa minuutissa tai tunnissa kantakaupunkiin päästetään. Säätämisen tulos on aivan sama, ohjataanko liikennevaloja kellolla vai rahalla, jos vihreä palaa molemmilla yhtä kauan. Mutta nyt käytössä oleva säätäminen liikennevaloilla on parempi kuin periä maksua ja päästää kaikki, jotka maksavat. Koska maksujärjestelmässä ei ole absoluuttista ylärajaa kuten liikennevalojen ajoituksella säätämisessä.
> 
> Ja ruuhkia eivät aiheuta liikennevalot, vaan ne juuri estävät niitä. Ruuhkautuminen aiheutuu siitä, että autojen määrä ylittää katuverkon kapasiteetin. Nyt määrää rajoitetaan, jotta autoja ei olisi enemmän kuin katuverkolla on kapasiteettia.


Liikennevaloilla rajoittaminen ei estä vaan hidastaa autojen virtaa ja eroaa vain siinä kuin jos kaadat lattialle mustikkasoppaa maidon sijaan. Molemmat nesteet pääsevät ennemmin tai myöhemin perille. Ja raitiovaunukin kulkee mustikkasopassa hitaammin kuin maidosssa. 




> Ei ole mikään valoetuus sellainen järjestely, jossa raitiovaunun pitää sopeutua autoiluun. Sehän on juurikin liikennevalo-ohjausta ilman joukkoliikenteen etuuksia.
> 
> Joukkoliikenteen etuus tarkoitta nimensä mukaan, että valo-ohjaus toimii siten, että autoilu sopeutuu joukkoliikenteeseen, ei päinvastoin. Ja hyvin tehty etuus on sellainen, jossa joukkoliikenne ei pysähdy kuin pysäkeillä. Helsingissä ei raitiovaunuilla tällaista etuutta ole. Eikä ole edes teknisiä järjestelmiä, joilla tämä voitaisiin järjestää. Meillä ei ole käytössä opastinta, joka kertoo tulevan opastimen vaihtumisesta aja-asentoon niin, ettei kuljettajan tarvitse valmistautua pysähtymiseen. Eikä meillä ole vaunun sijainnin tarkkaa tunnistusta, jotta pysähtymätön etuus, josta opastin kertoo, voitaisiin järjestää.


Jossain aikaisemmissa viesteisä olen ollut lukevinani että vaunuilla on mahdollisuus "tilata" vihreätä valoa ainakin joissakin risteyksissä, ja samoin on esim jokeri-busseilla. tämä vaatii siis kuskilta jonkinlaista aktiivisuutta, ja varmaan se toimii tilanteissa jolloin ruuhka ei ole liian kova. Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:57 ----------




> Oikein toteutetut valoetuudet eivät muuten juurikaan vaikuta autoliikenteen välityskykyyn. Autoliikenteen sujuvuuden suurin este on liiallinen autoliikenne.


Liiallinen autoliikenne vaikuttaa myös joukkoliikenten sujuvuuteen , liian hidas autojen virta ruuhkauttaa ja tukkii risteykset kun vain muutama auto pääsee vihreillä yili. Vrt mustikkasoppa allegoriaan. Raitiovaunut jäävät autojen jalkoihin jos niiden etuudet ovat liian hyvät jos autoja on liikaa. 

Jos on niin että nykyisten liikennevalojen ohjausautomatiikka on 1970-luvulta niin silloin se pitäisi ehdottomasti korvata, mutta kuvittelisin kyllä että ne ovat myöhäisemältä  vuosikymmeneltä. Jos nyt jotain tolkkua pitää saada niin raitiovaunujen ja muun liikenteen pitäisi hankalimmissa pullonkaulakohdissa päästä läpi "vetoketju" -periaatteella, mutta ennemmin pitää saada autot ohjattua muualle varsinkin läpikulkuliikenteen osalta ja rahastaa vain enemmän niltä jotka tulevat autolla keskustaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Jos Helsingin niemelle ei mahtuisi enemmän autoja ollenkaan ei oltaisi ruvetu rakentamaan mitään uutta asuinaluetta Jätkäsareen jne. Toki osa sen liikenteestä tulee  ja menee Länsiväylää pitkin mutta sieltä itään ja pohjoiseen päin ei ole oikein tarkoituksenmukaista kulkea Länsiväylän kautta. Mene ja tiedä.


Läheskään kaikki autoliikenne ei ole tarpeellista. Jätkäsaarelainen joka kokee autoilunsa tosi tärkeäksi tönäisee liikenteestä pois autoilijan, joka jo mietti oliko se autoilu kovin mielekästä puuhaa. Sama tapahtuu kun tieverkolta pudotetaan kapasiteettia, autoilun kokonaismäärä vähenee eikä kukaan huomaa eroa vanhaan: vain kaikista tarpeettomin autoilu poistuu liikenteestä.

Vastaavasti tieverkon parantaminen kasvattaa liikennettä alentamalla kynnystä autoiluun. Isompien teiden rajahyöty ei ole missään mittasuhteessa niiden rakentamishintaan, koska se liikenne joka välttämättä tarvitsee autoa kulkee tiellä jo valmiiksi, oli se kuinka ruuhkainen tahansa. Tielle vain päästetään ihmisiä, jotka ilman tietä pääsisivät perille jotain muuta kautta tai jollain muulla kulkuneuvolla, tai jotka eivät olisi muuttaneet kauas työpaikaltaan ilman isoa tietä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos Helsingin niemelle ei mahtuisi enemmän autoja ollenkaan ei oltaisi ruvetu rakentamaan mitään uutta asuinaluetta Jätkäsareen jne.


Jätkäsaarta ryhdyttiin kaavoittamaan autottomana alueena. Mutta ylipäätään tonttimaa parin kilometrin päässä Kaivokadusta on niin kallista ja sellaiselle paikalle rakentamisen voitot niin suuret, ettei rakentamista hillitse edes se, että autoinsinöörien laskutavalla syntyvä autoilu ei alueelle ja sen viereen mahdu.

Ja oikeasti, ei sillä ole mitään merkitystä, paljonko Jätkäsaaren ympärillä on tilaa autoille. Mekanismi, jonka Hylje selitti, on aivan oikea. Eli todellisessa elämässä autoilua syntyy juuri sen verran, kuin katuverkkoon mahtuu.

Jo 2000-luvun puolivälissä oli tiedossa Ruoholahden ja Jätkän pohjoisen osan asukkaista, että valtaosa heistä oli muuttanut alueelle kantakaupungin alueelta, runsaasti Töölöstä. Eli ihmisiä, jotka eivät olleet aiemminkaan eläneet autoilun vaan joukkoliikenteen ja kävelyn varassa. Sen vuoksi Ruoholahden pysäköintilaitoksen alimmat kerrokset olivat suljettuja, koska autoinsinöörien laskemalle pysäköintipaikkatarpeelle ei ollut kysyntää.




> Liikennevaloilla rajoittaminen ei estä vaan hidastaa autojen virtaa ja eroaa vain siinä kuin jos kaadat lattialle mustikkasoppaa maidon sijaan. Molemmat nesteet pääsevät ennemmin tai myöhemin perille. Ja raitiovaunukin kulkee mustikkasopassa hitaammin kuin maidosssa.


Niin no, oikeastaan on ihan sama asia, nimitetäänkö estämiseksi vai hidastamiseksi sitä, että moottoritieltä katuverkkoon pääsee autoja enintään esimerkiksi 3000 autoa tunnissa. Jos valot säädetään päästämään 3500 autoa tunnissa, autoja virtaa kaupunkiin tietenkin nopeammin kuin 3000 autoa tunnissa. Kummassakin tapauksessa estyy esim. 4000 auton pääsy tunnissa katuverkkoon.

Liikennevaloilla estäminen ja hidastaminen on kuitenkin parempi asia kuin esim. yhden euron ruuhkamaksu, jonka on valmis maksamaan 5000 moottoritien autoilijaa tunnissa. Sillä jos kaikki maksajat pääsevät katuverkkoon toisin kuin liikennevalojen kanssa, katuverkkoon tulee 5000 autoa tunnissa kun liikennevalorajoituksella tulee 3000 autoa.

Eli tässä tapauksessa ruuhkamaksu ei estä katuverkon ruuhkautumista, mutta liikennevaloilla rajoittaminen estää.




> Jossain aikaisemmissa viesteisä olen ollut lukevinani että vaunuilla on mahdollisuus "tilata" vihreätä valoa ainakin joissakin risteyksissä, ja samoin on esim jokeri-busseilla. tämä vaatii siis kuskilta jonkinlaista aktiivisuutta, ja varmaan se toimii tilanteissa jolloin ruuhka ei ole liian kova. Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä.


HELMI-järjestelmä toimii siten, että ratikan ja tiettyjen bussien lähestyminen tunnistetaan ja se vaikuttaa edessä olevien valojen toimintaan. Tunnistus ei kuitenkaan takaa sitä, ettei vaunu joudu pysähtymään valoihin. Sen sijaan voi käydä niin, ettei tunnistus vaikuta yhtään mitään. Tähän on kaksi syytä: tunnistustoiminnan epäluotettavuus eli ettei järjestelmä saanutkaan tietoa vaunusta sekä se, että vaunu on edellä aikataulustaan. Silloin HELMI-järjestelmän tehtävä on hidastaa joukkoliikennettä.




> Liiallinen autoliikenne vaikuttaa myös joukkoliikenten sujuvuuteen , liian hidas autojen virta ruuhkauttaa ja tukkii risteykset kun vain muutama auto pääsee vihreillä yili. Vrt mustikkasoppa allegoriaan. Raitiovaunut jäävät autojen jalkoihin jos niiden etuudet ovat liian hyvät jos autoja on liikaa.


Liiallinen autoliikenne ruuhkauttaa kadut, ja juuri siksi tarvitaan joukkoliikenteen etuisuuksia. Niiden tehtävä ja merkitys on joukkoliikenteen toiminnallinen erottaminen liiallisesta autoliikenteestä. Tämä voidaan tehdä ja tehdään täydellisesti, jos ja kun niin halutaan.

Käytännössä joukkoliikenteen etuudet ovat myös autoliikenteen etu. Hyvin toimiva joukkoliikenne vähentää halukkuutta autoilla. Siten vähenee niiden ihmisten määrä, jotka kärsivät tai saavat pahan mielen siitä, etteivät voi ajaa vapaan liikenteen oloissa ruuhka-aikoina kaupungissa. Joukkoliikenteen valoetuudet risteyksissä ovat myös autoilijan etu. Joukkoliikenteen etuus minimoi sen osuuden risteyksen läpäisyajasta, joka varataan joukkoliikenteelle.

Antero

----------


## Samppa

> HELMI-järjestelmä toimii siten, että ratikan ja tiettyjen bussien lähestyminen tunnistetaan ja se vaikuttaa edessä olevien valojen toimintaan. Tunnistus ei kuitenkaan takaa sitä, ettei vaunu joudu pysähtymään valoihin. Sen sijaan voi käydä niin, ettei tunnistus vaikuta yhtään mitään. Tähän on kaksi syytä: tunnistustoiminnan epäluotettavuus eli ettei järjestelmä saanutkaan tietoa vaunusta sekä se, että vaunu on edellä aikataulustaan. Silloin HELMI-järjestelmän tehtävä on hidastaa joukkoliikennettä.  
> Antero


Tietääkseni toistaiseksi tuo jälkimmäinen ominaisuus ei ole ollut käytössä. Tulevassa liikennevaloetuusjärjestelmässä etuuksia tulee periaatteessa myös kaikille bussilinjoille ja silloin on tarkoitus, että valoetuutta eivät saa ainakaan etuajassa olevat bussit.

Nykyään HELMI voi muuttaa vihreiden valojen pituutta ja raitiovaunuliikenteessä myös valojen vaihejärjestystä.

----------


## sebastin

Keskusta - Itäkeskus 15 min, Keskusta - Opera 20 min, kuinka tämä on mahdollista?

Ratikka, 4 ja 10, ovat tällä alueella hitaimmillaan varsinkin ruuhkassa. Ne kuuluisat keskimääräiset 12.surkeat km/h.

Esteetön maanalainen usein cut & cover pikaratikka ja halpa tunneli noin keskimäärin -13m tasossa.

Kukaan ei voi väittää etteikö Töölön suunta kaipaa parempåia yhteyksiä. Pisara tuo kaupunkijunat, urban metron, liikkujat Keskustaan, Hakaniemeen ja Töölöön. Ehkä Ympyrämetroa ei tarvita. Mutta kantakaupunkiin tarvitaan tunnelin nopeille ratikoille alkaen Kampista Laajasaloon, jonne silllalla sekä Kampista Pasilaan ja Meilahdestakin voi olla haara Manskun päähän, Munkkivuoreen, Pikku-Huopalahteen, Leppävaaraan, Lintuvaaraan ja Karakallioon. PAsilasta jatkot lentokentälle ja Viikkiin.

Pikaratikkaa. Miksei ratikkafanit innostu? Pintaraataahn 90% ylikin radoista tulee olemaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Keskusta - Itäkeskus 15 min, Keskusta - Opera 20 min, kuinka tämä on mahdollista?


Hyvällä mielikuvituksella.

Lasipalatsilta Oopperalle reittiopas antaa ratikalle arjen iltaruuhkassa 7 min. Se vastaa aika hyvin todellista matka-aikaa, joka tuntuisi olevan lähempänä kuutta minuuttia.

----------

